#ubuntu+1 2008-01-21
<MugginsM> is anyone successfully using Eclipse in Hardy?
<MugginsM> I'm getting lots of crashes with "Assertion `c->xlib.lock' failed", was wondering if it was just me
<MugginsM> oh, found an answer on the forums, it wasn't just me :)
<void^> java bug, set LIBXCB_ALLOW_SLOPPY_LOCK=true
<MugginsM> thanks
<MugginsM> Write Once, Stacktrace Anywhere
<MugginsM> ok that seems a wee bit more stable
<MaximLevitsky> Just did the usial update, and got this:
<MaximLevitsky> kmail: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libkmailprivate.so: undefined symbol: _ZN15KFolderTreeItem13setFolderSizeEx
<MaximLevitsky> Seems like a broken package
<MaximLevitsky> I wish I could downgrade the packages automaticly via apt
<MugginsM> 's why I keep old .debs around
<MugginsM> in /var/cache/apt/archives
<MugginsM> makes it possible to roll back
<wastrel> will that fix the java plugin ?
<MaximLevitsky> Well I have qute a lot of them there too :-)
<MaximLevitsky> But I tend to clean this folder qute often :-(
<MaximLevitsky> If you have problem with java, try this workaround export ALLOW_SLOPPY_LOCK=1
<MaximLevitsky> export LIBXCB_ALLOW_SLOPPY_LOCK=1
<MaximLevitsky> great!, I updated few more packages now, and kmail work again. sorry for the noise.
<emet> do you think firefox 3 will make it into hardy?
<blkorpheus> its in hardy
<blkorpheus> now
<dmb> its in gutsy also
<dmb> just a very alpha version
<bazhang> the beta is nice
<blkorpheus> very
<blkorpheus> low memory usage
<blkorpheus> trying out the new 64bit opera
<aslan> hey, is there a known problem with the latest kernel for hardy and the nvidia driver?
<aslan> I tried to use the hardy kernel in gutsy because I'm running amd64 and would like tickless
<aslan> I also tried just installing hardy fresh
<aslan> and each time when the nvidia driver is installed, whether it's through restricted-manager, or just from nvidia.com all I get is a white screen when I boot up.
<aslan> no errors in Xorg log
<aslan> so I'm not sure where to begin troubleshooting....
<scizzo-> aslan: just a blank white screen?
<scizzo-> aslan: what nvidia card and what driver are you installing and can you paste the xorg.conf file in a pastebin?
<aslan> scizzo-: well the nvidia card is an 8600m GT, and the driver is the latest one in hardy.. not actually on the hardy laptop right now, it's at home
<aslan> and I'm at work, I was just hoping for some troubleshooting steps
<aslan> I looked through the Xorg.0.log file, and the only thing I see are normal warnings about auto detecting resolution etc...
<scizzo-> aslan: is it the nvidia-glx-new?
<aslan> scizzo-: yes that's what it installs with
<aslan> when using restricted-manager
<aslan> I also tried installing by downloading from nvidia.com
<aslan> and using the script to build my own module based on my kernel version.
<RAOF> aslan: Do you have xserver-xgl installed?
<aslan> RAOF: umm.. I don't think so unless it installs by default
<aslan> I've tried a couple different ways
<aslan> I tried by doing a fresh install of hardy alpha2
<aslan> and then installing nvidia driver
<aslan> the restricted-manager syas I don't have any restricted hardware
<aslan> so I tried installing from nvidia.com
<RAOF> Odd.
<RAOF> Well, that's a bad plan, basically.
<aslan> I can't get alpha3 to work, doesn't like my cd-rom drive
<RAOF> linux-restricted-modules doesn't play very well with self-installed drivers.
<aslan> RAOF: ya I figured
<aslan> so I actually reinstalled hardy fresh
<aslan> and tried installing nvidia-glx-new
<aslan> and same thing
<aslan> I then tried using gutsy (fresh install)
<aslan> updating kernel to hardy's kernel
<aslan> and that went fine
<aslan> but when restricted-manager started saying I didn't have any restricted hardware
<aslan> and wouldn't install nvidia driver again
<aslan> so I tried installing nvidia-glx-new
<aslan> and all I get is a white screen
<aslan> if I change to vesa in xorg.conf it's fine
<aslan> or if I move /etc/X11/xorg.conf, and don't create one, it loads using nv driver
<aslan> but won't use binary nvidia driver
<DanaG> Here's a hint: try self-installed drivers, but first edit /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common
<DanaG> and remove the packaged drivers.
<DanaG> Anyway, I'm going to bed now.
<Assid> heya
<Assid> i updated to hardy.. however. i dont really see any noticable difference
<Assid> err.. my flash stopped wrking :(
<XiXaQ> does anyone know if Firefox 3 will make it into hardy?
<bazhang> yes
<XiXaQ> yes, someone knows, or yes, it will? :)
<bazhang> already in
<bazhang> so both :}
<XiXaQ> it is! Grand! :)
<bazhang> and very nice it is too :}
<XiXaQ> is it as good as it seems? I haven't tried hardy in a while.
<XiXaQ> that's great. :)
<bazhang> well the alpha 3 is a bit rough, but as there will likely be six alphas its not bad
<XiXaQ> hardy will be a good LTS. I only wish Nautilus would make Computer, CD/DVD Creator and harddisks hidable with gconf, but that's not very important.
<Tomcat_> :-D
<bazhang> you should read some of the blog posts on the internet on new features--it is going to rock!
<XiXaQ> it's only abit annoying when you use gnome on a terminal server, when noone will ever use those things, but no biggie.
<XiXaQ> bazhang, I have :)
<bazhang> XiXaQ: nice!
<Tomcat_> bazhang: Any URLs?
<Tomcat_> bazhang: Except the Ubuntu wiki / launchpad?
<bazhang> just a minute Tomcat_
<XiXaQ> I hope it's abit more stable than the last one. I've had some problems with crashes, so I've had to use Opera from time to time, but since that doesn't have a good flash blocker, I've had to switch back and forth. It's annoying.
<bazhang> http://www.fsckin.com/2007/10/30/in-depth-roadmap-analysis-for-ubuntu-hardy-heron-804/
<Tomcat_> XiXaQ: Ack, 7.10 has been one of the most unstable releases for me.
<XiXaQ> I think I'll stick with hardy for a good while when it's released. But will it be possible to do direct upgrades from LTS to LTS from now on?
<XiXaQ> I don't think it'll be possible to directly upgrade from dapper to hardy?
<bazhang> there is rumor of such a plan
<XiXaQ> yes, I thought I read something about that.
<void^> i wonder why the menus in my gnome-terminal have lost their labels. :)
<Hobbsee> XiXaQ: you can upgrade from dapper to hardy
<Hobbsee> or at least, by release time, you'll be able to
<XiXaQ> really? That's good news.
<XiXaQ> well. I don't have any dapperboxes, so it won't have any consequences for me, but it's good to know.
<Gnine> anyway, i got this encrypted file in ~/some/folder and i can only decrypt IF i place it on the ~/desktop first. sometimes seahorse asks to rename the file first. some other times, not. on deprypt within ~/some/folder , error : could not list file.  annoying .
<Gnine> anyway, i got this encrypted file in ~/some/folder and i can only decrypt IF i place it on the ~/desktop first. sometimes seahorse asks to rename the file first. some other times, not. on deprypt within ~/some/folder , error : could not list file.  annoying .
<selckin> check premissions?
<Gnine> selckin: looking into it...
<cizarro> question, I'm testing hardy install using netboot. which mirror should I select in order to get working kernel modules for the installer?
<cizarro> I'm using alpha3/server/x86.
<bardyr> cizarro, anyone you want
<bardyr> cizarro, the closer the better
<cizarro> bardyr, but hardy hasn't been mirrored yet?
<cizarro> or there's something broken, anyhow, the installer claims it couldn't find any matching kernel modules
<bardyr> hmm
<bardyr> cizarro, it should be mirrored, try main
<cizarro> main?
<cizarro> should I be using expert mode?
<bardyr> archive.ubuntu.com
<bardyr> i think
<cizarro> ah. I tried that one.
<cizarro> also gb.archive.ubuntu.com
<cizarro> (the install fails from CD, hence I'm doing netboot)
<volk> hmm why is ipw3945 module missing from latest kernel tree? (2.6.24-3-386)
<bardyr> cizarro, maybe you need "http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hardy main restricted"
<bardyr> volk, thats not the latest
<cizarro> bardyr, hmm. while running the installer?
<cizarro> I thought the installer would use just that when arch.. would be selected as the mirror?
<bardyr> cizarro, as mirror
<bazhang> volk: I noticed that as well in alpha 3
<bardyr> cizarro, im not sure
<cizarro> bardyr, it's a menu, not input field.
<bardyr> oh
 * cizarro nods.
<bardyr> been a long time since i did a netboot :)
 * cizarro nods
<cizarro> the cd-rom drive is slightly buggy. it used to work with old serverworks 6 pata driver, but the new "sata"-drivers really make a mess of things
<cizarro> kernel timeouts on I/O and no further cd-rom access is possible at all.
<cizarro> it was like this already in gutsy. didn't test feisty on this one.
<bardyr> i had alot of problems with 2.6.24-3 but all seems fixed with -4
<cizarro> yup. the installer uses -3 methinks
<bardyr> yea
<volk> alright! then I'll install -4 and see if I get it working.. I also have some trouble with cryptsetup on -3
<avatar_> anyone here who can reproduce this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/184817
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 184817 in ubuntu "unable to lock screen with ctrl - alt - L if numlock is on" [Undecided,New]
<bardyr> cizarro, even the daily builds use -3 :D
<cizarro> hmm. so I'm in a bind then. anyone built the kernel and installer initrd for -4?
<Gnine> ditto bardyr . only minor bugs spotted
<volk> what does it mean when upgrader says that some packages have been kept back? Why?
<bardyr> volk, it needs some dependencies, but a dist-upgrade usually fixes most of them
<Gnine> even though, rhythmbox does not load. there is no crash report auto-generated either. quodlibet runs fine.
<Gnine> and, i also see update manager holding (unchecked) openoffice updates.. [?]
<bardyr> Gnine, apt-get dist-upgrade
<bardyr> i dont have any updates :)
<cizarro> hmm. what if I install feisty first, and the switch apt to hardy and do an "upgrade"?
<cizarro> or is that known broken?
<bardyr> cizarro, you can do that
<bardyr> i just think you would end up with a bloated system
<bardyr> cizarro, try the live builds
<bardyr> but i still think it uses the -3 kernel
<bardyr> it did last night :/
<cizarro> yeah
<blkorpheus> no
<blkorpheus> its on -4
<cizarro> I'm not really worried about the "bloat", I'll just do a minimal server install anyway
<blkorpheus> yeah "bloat" is overrated
<cizarro> now I need to find feisty's netboot somewhere..
<bardyr> blkorpheus, the 19th build has 10days old packages
<bardyr> and is using -3
<blkorpheus> I guess it depends which server you get the updates from
<blkorpheus> not all servers update at once
<bardyr> blkorpheus, the daily builds from cdrelease.ubuntu.com
<bardyr> cdimages.ubuntu.com*
<blkorpheus> oh
<blkorpheus> I was referring to the actual packages via apt-get update
<bardyr> they have -4 :)
<blkorpheus> :)
<blkorpheus> and -4 is broken for me anyway, -4-server
<bardyr> -generic works great here
<blkorpheus> good
<cizarro> bardyr, I'm doing gutsy netboot install atm. will do an upgrade to hardy after this finishes. thanks for the hints, even if the problem didn't get solved :-)
<volk> cryptroot is broken in latest kernel. It seems that for some reason /sbin/udevsettle is missing from the initrd image
<volk> how can I configure what goes into the initrd image?
<Tomcat_> volk: /etc/initramfs-tools
<volk> Tomcat_, how do I configure what files go into /sbin inside ramdisk?
<bardyr> is there any way i can control my fan speed or/and disable them?
<bardyr> its a FSC laptop
<bardyr> and is there a way to change the nvidia performance mode?
<Oli``> I've had PulseAudio running for a few days but I just restarted and the server isn't running =\ Any ideas?
<bardyr> w00t, new kernel updates :D
<volk> Oli``, maybe you updated your kernel? Try an older kernel
<volk> bardyr, yeah.. and they totally suck :P
<volk> several things stopped working for me after the upgrades
<bardyr> volk, , the -4 kernel fixed alot of things for me and im guessing the -5 will too
<volk> well I still can't make make my ipw3945 wireless card working
<bardyr> and the nvidia drivers are available too and thats great :D
<volk> I get some error about the driver failing to load microcode :S
<bardyr> volk, do you have the firmware?
<volk> yeah nvidia drivers aren't a problem, you can always compile them yourself
<volk> no idea :P
<volk> I shouldn't need one
<volk> it should work out of the box
<bardyr> yea if the firmware is installed
<volk> well, shouldn't it be installed from the very begining when the card leaves the factory? :P
<bardyr> nope
<bardyr>  ls /lib/firmware/2.6.24-4-generic/ipw3945.ucode
<volk> the interesting thing is that I do get the messeage on boot that it finds the card but cant load firmware, but the ipw3945 driver is missing :S
<volk> ah.. I guess it's compiled in doh ^^
<bardyr> volk, what is the exact error message?
<bardyr> j #Ubuntu-dk
<hit> hi, any news on this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hal/+bug/184410
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 184410 in hal "hal fails to initialize in hardy alpha 3 after upgrade" [Undecided,New]
<aboe> did anybody try enemy territory on hardy?
<Oli``> volk> Oli``, maybe you updated your kernel? Try an older kernel < 24.4-generic - nothing new =\
<aboe> I got a question running full opengl games in hardy?, does anybody else experience strange mouse behavior?
<xnix> does anyone in here know how to setup surround sound in pulseaudio? running hardy heron
<kaarel> can anyone tell me how to add custom refresh rates in hardy heron?
<bardyr> kaarel, xorg.conf
<kaarel> i tried adding a custom modeline there, but my pc became unbootable
<kaarel> i had to revert back to the old xorg.conf
<kaarel> this procedure worked fine in previous releases though...
<selckin> unbootable != xorg wouldn't start
<selckin> ?
<kaarel> i got nothing after the loading screen
<kaarel> i know i added the right modeline etc
<kaarel> noone has suggestions?
<selckin> read xorg log
<bardyr> anybody having problem with pulseaudo? does not seem to start
<crimsun> hmm?
<crimsun> more verbose, please
<bardyr> im debugging ;)
<bardyr> basically pulseaudio timeouts
<crimsun> "timeouts"?  When?  How?
<bardyr> when i try to connect to it with paman
<crimsun> is this a fresh hardy install?
<bardyr> yep
<crimsun> does alsa work correctly?
<bardyr> something is blocking it atm
<bardyr> and i cant remember to cmd to see whats bloacking it :/
<crimsun> nothing should be blocking PA if you're using a default hardy install
<bardyr> blocking*
<crimsun> sudo lsof /dev/dsp* /dev/audio* /dev/mixer* /dev/snd/*
<bardyr> blocking alsa
<crimsun> nothing should be blocking alsa, either.
<bardyr> the sound Preferences say some device is using alsa when i try to test sound
<bardyr> but it does it will all options
<crimsun> ok, let's first verify that alsa detects your preferred audio device correctly.  Can you do that?
<bardyr> yea
<crimsun> so, what does that above lsof command give you?
<bardyr> nothing
<crimsun> even with sudo/
<crimsun> even with sudo?
<bardyr> hmmm, no something happened :)
<bardyr> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<bardyr> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52942/
<Gnine> yay
<crimsun> bardyr: that looks fine.  Confirm that you do not have an /etc/asound.conf or ~/.asoundrc*
<bardyr> crimsun, confirmed
<Gnine> :(
<crimsun> bardyr: and that your user is in the audio group.
<bardyr> crimsun, paman is still timing out when it tries to connect
<bardyr> crimsun, it is but i dont know if gnome has reloaded group rights, probably not
<crimsun> bardyr: groups|grep audio>&/dev/null;echo $?
<crimsun> (that command verbatim)
<bardyr> 0
<crimsun> good.
<crimsun> now, in a Terminal:  paplay /usr/share/sounds/*up.wav
<bardyr> nothing happens, but the cmd just hangs their
<bardyr> Connection time out
<bardyr> Connection failure: Timeout
<crimsun> very odd, the PA daemon must be sig'd somewhere.
<crimsun> pkill pulseaudio
<crimsun> afterward, log out and back in
<crimsun> then see if the symptom is reproducible
<bardyr> crimsun, restarted X just made the system hang at login, probably waiting on a timeout, a reboot fixed the problem, i guess the pa deamon has a spatz
<crimsun> bardyr: hmm, no, it must have been alsa
<crimsun> bardyr: if you killed the PA daemon, it would have been fine if it had just been PA's fault
<bardyr> yea
<blkorpheus> gnome crashes upon stary
<blkorpheus> start
#ubuntu+1 2008-01-22
<siriusnova> anyone know anything about the status of this bug?
<siriusnova> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-ati/+bug/150519
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 150519 in xserver-xorg-video-ati "radeon driver can not do xv with AIGLX enabled" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<siriusnova> :((
<Cyclonut> howdy
<Cyclonut> hows heron breakin
<Cyclonut> or rather, how much is heron breakin?
<zmanji> who do I talk to if I think a package should be installed by default ?
<DanaG> crimsun: since you're here now, I'd like to ask: do you have any insight into this (previously better-named) bug:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/boinc/+bug/177713   ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 177713 in boinc "CFS in 2.6.24 kernel needs cpu_share adjustment for "niced" processes" [Medium,Confirmed]
<zmanji> this is a crtical driver package
<Cyclonut> bd: I think you need to file a bug on launchpad
<Cyclonut> or an 'issue'
<[swb]> hi everyone
<[swb]> I was wondering if someone could tell me what version if any of projectM will be included when hardy releases
<Hobbsee> siriusnova: it's confirmed.  like the bug says.
<Hobbsee> bd: which package?
<bd> http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/admin/linux-wlan-ng
<bd> "The linux-ubuntu-modules package ships the necessary kernel modules. This package ships utilities and integration scripts to make above cards work seamlessly with the Ubuntu network infrastructure."
<bd> the kernel modules are useless without this
<bd> when one uses the livecd, without this the wireless device cannot be used
<bd> so if a new user were to read that his device was linux supported, and then placed the livecd in
<bd> it would not work, because the package is not installed
<Hobbsee> bd: er, is it on the cd, but not installed?
<bd> yes
<Hobbsee> bd: email ubuntu-devel@lists.ubuntu.com about it
<bd> alright Hobbsee
<Cyclonut> quick question: I need to run a bash script that uses sudo within it. I dont want to have to enter the password. Is there a way around this?
<bd> Cyclonut no
<bd> Hobbsee, what should the content of my message be ?
<bd> I'm not familar with the mailing list
<Cyclonut> tis a bummer. I believe there is a way to do it in mac OS, thought there might be a way in linux
<Hobbsee> bd: please install foo by default, due to blah.
<bd> ok
<Hobbsee> where blah is the rationale as to why
<DanaG> If you don't mind the security risk, you can setuid the script, but it can be dangerous -- it give the whole script root access without password.
<bd> Hobbsee, sent email, hopefully some one will respond
<blueyed> Is it correct that nividia-glx-new and linux-restricted-modules do not match in Hardy currently?
 * Hobbsee despams ubuntu-devel@
<blueyed> Hobbsee: my nouveau/X/whatever just crashed, have you answered over in #launchpad?
<`Matir> Why is it that plugins show up in Firefox 2, but not Firefox 3?  For example, there's no totem plugin and no java plugin.
<Hobbsee> blueyed: no.  i don't know
<Cyclonut> DanaG: thanks for that
<Cyclonut> DanaG: researching setuid how
<Cyclonut> (now)
<DanaG> I had to do that to the 'sonar' xscreensaver to get it to ping.
<blueyed> Is anybody using the binary nvidia drivers (nvidia-glx-new)?
<burner> does nautilus in hardy save your user credentials if you login to an sftp server that isn't on the default port?  I'm having issues with it saving my user and pass when connecting to an sftp server on port 222
 * DanaG uses nvidia-glx-new.
 * blueyed cannot, because the nividia-kernel does not match the driver (X does not start)
<DanaG> Odd.
<blueyed> See http://pastebin.com/m38f14869 for exact versions. In fact, l-r-m-2.6.24-4 provides a 96.x kernel..
<DanaG> I haven't updated anything recently, though.
<blueyed> 2.6.22 kernel maybe?
<DanaG> s/recently/today/
<DanaG> Linux GLaDOS 2.6.24-4-generic #1 SMP Mon Jan 14 17:30:39 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<DanaG> Make sure the old nvidia-glx is removed, perhaps.
 * blueyed hasn't updated either, was using nouveau the last days. ok, will check.
<blueyed> Wasn't installed. But I've installed it now, reinstalled -new and will test now. Anyway, now I'm quite sure that it's a problem just here..
<blueyed> well.. had to "modprobe -r nvidia" once and now it works.. Thanks.
<siriusnova> Anyone here ever shrink their ntfs partition and merge the free space with the ubuntu side?
<siriusnova> I dunno how :S
<DanaG> What OS is the NTFS partition from?
<DanaG> If it's Vista, you can shrink it from within Vista.
<DanaG> Either way, you'd then use gparted from a liveCD to resize the Ubuntu partition.
<siriusnova> XP
<DanaG> gparted can shrink ntfs.
<siriusnova> DanaG - so if say my drive is 100gb, and currently its 20gb Ubuntu and 80gb XP, i can shrink XP to 20gb and merge the 60gb into the ubuntu side
<DanaG> Well, it depends on the order of the partitions.
<DanaG> NTFS can only be shrunk leftwards, I believe.
<siriusnova> darn
<siriusnova> how well does ntfs-3g work for reading and writing?
<siriusnova> i may just leave it as is
<DanaG> ntfs-3g errs on the side of caution -- if it can't do something safely, it won't even try.  (That's a good thing.)
<DanaG> The only annoyance is when it's uncleanly unmounted, such as when either Windows or Linux lock up and you hard-poweroff.
<DanaG> Then you have to boot Windows and let it run chkdsk if need be.
<siriusnova> herm k
<pwnguin> is there a guide on the wiki for setting up Ubuntu as a host access point?
<fred_2> hi - how to obtain the kernel sources/includes for hardy ?
<Matir> fred_2, do you want headers or sources?
<fred_2> i think headers
<fred_2> ,)
<fred_2> i want to install vmware player
<fred_2> and it asks for /usr/src/linux/include
<Matir> you probably want linux-headers-generic
<fred_2> oh - good point
<fred_2> lemme check
<groovesalad> help, i get error unable to mount loop file system when trying to install (actually error comes when installing pclinuxos, ubuntu cds just freeze, cds have worked on other computers) my system has onboard vga but its disabled, using addon card. ive tried failsafe options. windows will install fine. harddrive mbr has been written to many times but i formated it with gparted (i dont know if that helps though).
<Matir> that usually means the install CD may not recognize the controller for your optical drive
<groovesalad> tried same optical drive from a diff comp inwhich cd installed
<groovesalad> tried a sony optical drive and 2 hps
<Matir> yeah, but it's the controller that might be the problem (on the motherboard)
<Matir> what kind of motherboard is it?
<groovesalad> cheap m909g pcchips
<groovesalad> lastest bios installed
<groovesalad> damn that sucks if thats the case
<fred_2> strange - searched for linux-source and didnt find anything
<fred_2> now its there
<Matir> let me see if I can find the specs
 * fred_2 wonders
<UnNaturalHigh> groovesalad, have you tried both noapic/nolapic?
<groovesalad> i dont think ive tried nolapic, ill try
<groovesalad> blast, no luck with nolacip and noacip, i tried a different harddrive too
<Matir> groovesalad, you did use "noapic" and "nolapic", right?
<fred_2> i'm unable to compile the std-kernel in hardy
<groovesalad> ya
<fred_2> http://pastebin.ca/868070
<xnix> anyone in here use miro player in hardy heron?
<groovesalad> in safeboot option with pclinuxos it had it, lol i didnt mistype
<groovesalad> i probably would have though
<groovesalad> hmm it works with onboard vga, but not with agpcard
<Matir> try installing on onboard, then you can get latest drivers for agp
<groovesalad> will try, thanks all
<ccooke> Hmm... Localisation in Hardy is broken atm?
<Tomcat_`> ccooke: http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/1306
<Tomcat_`> ccooke: Probably to do with this news ;)
<ccooke> Tomcat_`: not quite - I mean that the locale isn't set at all.
<ccooke> which means some real strangeness with fonts and terminals :-)
<ccooke> it's all fixable, though
<ccooke> hah. Sorted.
<ccooke> The Hardy installer is not currently setting your locale at all. This will cause oddities in X, for a start, since certain characters will be unavailable in your fonts.
<ccooke> (it can also cause terminal corruption if you're using programs that are trying to talk UTF8 - they'll send a two or even four byte string that should be rendered as one character. Your terminal isn't in UTF8 mode, so renders it as several... and thus your screen breaks.
<ccooke> the fix is simple - find the correct locale string for your country (mine's "en_GB.UTF8", for instance) and set it in /etc/environment and /etc/default/gdm by adding the line "LANG=en_GB.UTF8" (for instance).
<ccooke> then restart gdm.
<ccooke> (this is where previous versions of Ubuntu set the system locale - up to and including Gutsy)
<brubelsabs> Hi, will be Hardy Heron FHS 2.3 compliant?
<brubelsabs> am I wrong here?
<TheInfinity> bronson: just the wrong time ;)
<brubelsabs> so bye
<Oli``> I'm having problems with PulseAudio. The server can't start because it always things hw:0 is busy. Any suggestions?
<Gnine> fspot slideshow feature is inoperable
<Oli``> Anybody else here getting pink halos around tooltips, windows, etc?
<Oli``> like this: http://i.thepcspy.com/oli/pink.png
<thomas__> Oli``: if it weren't pink it would be nice :)
<Oli``> Strange thing is it disappears once I restart compiz
<robertj_> How does vmware-server fare on hardy these days?
<thomas__> what do you mean?
<mrtimdog> How do you get Qt3/4 fonts anti-aliased?
<robertj_> thomas__: does it work properly?
<thomas__> robertj_: it works propperly on 7.10
<thomas__> thats all I know
<hibbert> my fritz wlan usb stick is not recognized as in ubuntu 7.10 :(
<hibbert> in 7.10 it worked automaticaly and in 8.04 nothing happens
<hibbert> heeeeeeelp^^ ... this is the only reason that keeps me from using ubuntu at the moment :(
<thomas__> hibbert, then go back to 7.10
<thomas__> as it is the stable release
<thomas__> 8.04 isn't final yet
<bazhang> hibbert: this is alpha 3; three more alphas to go--best go back as thomas__ says
<hibbert> i dont want to install the driver myself - cause maybe the kernel module will be included later... but it seems as if the module is in the kernel but doesnt work
<thomas__> don't you listen to anything thats been said to you?
<bazhang> not meant to be stable hibbert this is for the  hearty souls who want broken stuff and fix it then
<hibbert> yes i know ^^
<bazhang> hibbert: coming in here and saying help three months before release will likely fall on deaf ears
<hibbert> this is the reason why i ask about the drivers ;)
<bazhang> ask = heeeeelp?
<hibbert> it would already help me if you could tell me if the the modules will work as in 7.10 later or the modules wont be included in 8.04
<thomas__> hibbert: normally they will be included
<bazhang> hibbert: my intel 3945 wireless isnt either in this latest alpha--and it is probably the best support card out there
<bazhang> supported *
<hibbert> good - then i will not install the driver myself and wait until it will be included
<hibbert> thx
<Hobbsee> bazhang: got the ubuntu modules?
<bazhang> Hobbsee: well, I just installed the alpha and this was without a net connection; will do so now that I have ethernet thanks!
<ccooke> bazhang: 3945 is working on my laptop. Note that the module name has changed from ipw3945 to ip*l*3945
<bazhang> ccooke: from the alpha 3 installer? or just upgrading the alpha 2
<ccooke> oops, sorry - iwl3945, not ipl3945
<bazhang> ccooke: not that it makes a difference--I just like to do a fresh install for each alpha to get a feel how it is improving :}
<bazhang> thanks ccooke!
<ccooke> bazhang: installed on Saturday
<bazhang> nice
<Oli``> I'm having an audio nightmare - PulseAudio seems to be hogging ALSA, while not allowing anything to connect to it... Is there an easy way I can just nuke all my audio settings to go back to a "clean" alpha3 config?
<ccooke> I *think* that was alpha 3, but I'm not at home atm - my work machine is quite firmly gutsy still :-)
<bazhang> hehe
<bazhang> going to be hard to beat gutsy imo
<ccooke> oh, I dunno
<ccooke> gutsy's been the worst released Ubuntu for me
<bazhang> yeah you are probably right
<bazhang> feisty was bad for me but great for most
<ccooke> the wireless issues were *terrible*
<bazhang> and vice versa with gutsy
<ccooke> the fact is, hardy is *already* more usable than gutsy was
<Oli``> Gutsy was the first one that I could run on my main rig (finally allowing me to move off Windows) so it was a pretty important release for me
<bazhang> true in some respects
<ccooke> I don't have to disable and re-enable network manager every time I come back from suspend :-)
<bazhang> though the lost and found window has like 100 items in it
<ccooke> Oli``: oh, I know that bad for me != bad for everyone :-)
<Oli``> sure
<ccooke> I think Gutsy did have some wireless problems, though
<bazhang> not being critical of hardy though
<bazhang> it is the nicest alpha one in human memory imo
<ccooke> (and for all I say it's the 'worst', note that I'm running Gutsy on... two desktops, one laptop and a server)
<Oli``> Anyone know if there's a specific Hardy subforum on ubuntuforums.org?
<bazhang> (not including warty obviously )
<ccooke> (and my only complaint is the laptop that's now hardy. Admittedly that's my main machine, but...)
<Oli``> nvm, found it
<danbhfive> anyone here know about packaging and MIME types?
<ccooke> danbhfive: depends what you want
<ccooke> danbhfive: what's the problem?
<danbhfive> ccooke: well, I just started a project that involves a python script and an input file.  Eventually, I would like it to be in a package, and I would like the input files to be associated with the python script
<danbhfive> someone said that linux uses MIME types for the second one
<ccooke> danbhfive: it does, but this isn't the right place to ask about it
<danbhfive> whats the right place?
<ccooke> danbhfive: #ubuntu would be a good start. This is #ubuntu+1, for discussion of the next ubuntu release
<danbhfive> ccooke: ok, hmmm, I thought ubuntu was non-programming related
<danbhfive> ccooke: but I'll try there anyway
<ccooke> danbhfive: pass. It may be they'll know the right place to ask, at least
<nanonyme> #ubuntu+1 is testing for the next release
<nanonyme> different than #ubuntu :)
<ccooke> danbhfive: what you're after would be a gnome or kde specific question, come to think of it
<ccooke> danbhfive: and they *will* have dev channels
<danbhfive> ok, what about packaging something for the next release of ubuntu
<danbhfive> would this be the correct channel for _that_ question?
<ccooke> not really. I doubt any new package you created *now* would get in
 * ccooke checks :-)
<danbhfive> actually, nvm, i think I found ubuntu-motu
<ccooke> Nope - debian-import freeze began on December the 13th
<ccooke> danbhfive: ah, excellent.
<danbhfive> ccooke: heh, I think I started the project after that date  :p
<ccooke> Hmm. Actually, it seems I may have misunderstood - there's a "New packages Freeze Universe" scheduled for February the 28th, so it's just about possible, I guess...
<kripken> What is the recommended way to install the binary NVidia driver? I see the restricted drivers manager isn't installed in the base system, is that because it won't work?
<ccooke> kripken: which version of Ubuntu are you using?
<kripken> Hardy :)
<blkorpheus> I just download from nvidia and follow the readme
<kripken> blkorpheus: But then there are issues when the kernel is upgraded, no?
<blkorpheus> nothing new there
<kripken> yeah, I guess
<ccooke> kripken: can't you install nvidia-glx-new ?
<ccooke> (or nvidia-glx)
<kripken> ccooke: I can, usually I used restricted-drivers-manager though. Any idea why it isn't installed by default anymore?
<ccooke> none
<ccooke> I actually ran it manually and used that to enable nvida
<kripken> ok, thanks
<kripken> oh, one other question: how do I decide which driver to user (nv or nvidia)? I see xorg.conf doesn't have that anymore
<blkorpheus> /usr/bin/mythfrontend.real: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libmyth-0.20.2.so.0: undefined symbol: stat64
<ccooke> and that's why I used the restricted manager - it makes the right changes for you
<ccooke> however, the nvidia package has a tool to do it
<ccooke> I suspect that's what the manager uses
<kripken> ccooke: ok, thanks
<optx> Hi
<optx> can somebody help me please ? i installed hardy and as i made a update now, HAL is not updated and crashes my ubu :(
<`Matir> optx, what seems to be the problem?
<optx> nobody here oder no help ?
<optx> oh ^^ hi Matir
<blkorpheus> latest updates broke many things
<blkorpheus> X
<blkorpheus> myth
<optx> my problem is, that i can not 'check' HAL in the update list. When i do a update it says no HAL and the system freezes my internet connection too ..
<optx> hope i xplained it right, im from germany and my englisch is not the best ^^
<`Matir> optx, have you tried a dist-upgrade?
<optx> what do you mean with dist- upgarde ? apt get .... ??
<optx> my ubuntu is new now. I formated my hdd today and then the is a symbol for *** updates are here do you want to download them ? In this list hal is not checkt, and i cant check it :(
<optx> i changed the software sources from 'germany' to 'Main' but didn't help
<tretle> the busybox login a common bug in the installer?
<optx> could not calculate the upgrade
<tretle> optx , try logging in as admin in the terminal
<tretle> sudo blah
<tretle> if you cant log in then thats the problem
<tretle> you probably changed the domain name and its not carrying over in the .config file
<tretle> Right, I was using hardy on my primary partition, repartitioned the drive and want to install hardy onto the third partition.. Using the alpha 3 cd this time last time i dist-upgraded from gutsy .. Would apreciate it if someone could tell me if this is a known bug or not
<optx> hmm worked i made sudo nautilus and it run
<tretle> good..... because at least whatever your problem is its fixable... nothing worse than being stuck with user privileges on an unstable os
<optx> lol sure
<tretle> are you downloading from the main server or your local server?
<tretle> if local set it to main just incase
<optx> did but did not help :(
<ccooke> optx: You're trying to update hal, but it's greyed out - is that the case?
<optx> jup
<tretle> have you tried to fix broken packages?
<ccooke> Right. That means it's on hold - it's not currently installable
<ccooke> don't worry about it
<ccooke> it means there's a later version in the package pool, but that version conflicts with important things in your system.
<optx> but when i update the rest (196 things) my ubu crashes .. so not install anything ?
<ccooke> when you say "your ubu crashes"... could you be more specific?
<ccooke> what exactly happens?
<optx> lol sorry
<tytilasson> Have run an upgrade on 8.04 Alpha3 and now get a HAL failed on logon, and no network connection. Any ideas anyone?
<ccooke> Does the update manager crash? Your desktop environment, taking you back to the login? The entire system?
<optx> lol tytilasson say xactly my problem
<optx> no internet con. and the HAL fail
<tytilasson> lol! I didnt think it'd be unique
<ccooke> optx: I see.
<ccooke> hmm
<ccooke> well, how handy with the shell are you?
<tytilasson> on logon, get a crash report and a pop up "Internal Error failed to initialize HAL!"
<optx> right
<ccooke> Ah, right. So you can still log in to the graphical environment. That's not too bad :-)
<optx> but internet is gone too :(
<ccooke> I can see one thing that *might* be a quick fix. It may not be possible, though
<ccooke> can you open a shell, please?
<tytilasson> There's no network connectivity, and trying to "unlock" the network settings gives "could not authenticate"
<ccooke> tytilasson: you won't get any further with that if HAL is broken
<optx> how do i open a shell ?
<ccooke> Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal
<tytilasson> any ideas what might've broken it? It was a clean install of Alpha3 followed by an update.
<optx> lol terminal is sehll ok
<optx> what now ?
<ccooke> in the shell...
<ccooke> ls -l /var/cache/apt/archives/hal* /var/cache/apt/archives/libhal*
<ccooke> and could you put the result in a pastebin?
<tytilasson> no such file or directory for the hal*
<optx> ls: /var/cache/apt/archives/hal*: No such file or directory
<optx> ls: /var/cache/apt/archives/libhal*: No such file or directory
<optx> no need 4 pastebin ^^
<ccooke> drat
<ccooke> do you have the alpha3 cd?
<optx> yes
<ccooke> What I'm suggesting is to see if you can switch hal back to the previous version
<tytilasson> I do get a response for the libhal archive
<ccooke> tytilasson: just one?
<tytilasson> 2
<ccooke> tytilasson: what versions?
<tytilasson> 1_0.5.10-5ubuntu3_i386
<optx> Fixed in hal_0.5.10-5ubuntu3_i386. Since I lost my Ethernet and everything, I had to download new packages in Windows and copy them to Ubuntu.
<optx> Hal: http://ee.archive.ubuntu.com/pub/ubuntu/pool/main/h/hal/libhal1_0.5.10-5ubuntu3_i386.deb
<optx> And it's depencies: http://ee.archive.ubuntu.com/pub/ubuntu/pool/main/p/policykit/policykit_0.7-2ubuntu2_i386.deb
<optx> http://ee.archive.ubuntu.com/pub/ubuntu/pool/main/p/policykit/libpolkit2_0.7-2ubuntu2_i386.deb
<optx> look here : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hal/+bug/184410
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 184410 in hal "hal fails to initialize in hardy alpha 3 after upgrade" [Undecided,New]
<tytilasson> sounds about right ubotu
<ccooke> ah ha. That's nice and quick.
<optx> i found it but i have a 64 bit :(
<optx> no help 4 me ^^
<Iulian> tretle: That's because you have changed your hostname. Edit the kernel from grub and add rw init=/bin/bash to the end of the line then change your /etc/hosts file with your current hostname.
<Iulian> That should do the trick.
<tytilasson> so it seems like the HAL update process stuffs it up a bit then!
<LionRock> humm after update I get: kontact: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libkmailprivate.so: undefined symbol: fstat64
<WorkingOnWise> why would I have to stop the xserver, do a /sbin/ldconfig and a /sudo /sbin/depmod -aq and a nvidia-x
<WorkingOnWise> config, and then restat the xserver before the video will work for 3d?
<Oli``> Anyone know how to get speaker-test to work with pulseaudio (or know another app that does the same job for pulse)?
<RainCT> Hi
<RainCT> has gnome-open a manpage in Hardy?
<PC-Ente> hi
<LinAsH> RainCT, no, just '--help'
<PC-Ente> i installed ubuntu hardy on my PC to test ist, also with kde4
<RainCT> LinAsH: thanks
<PC-Ente> but when i try to start kde4, it says can not find kdeinit4
<LinAsH> PC-Ente, using GDM?
<PC-Ente> yes... kdm-kde4 wount start...
<LinAsH> would you pastbin your /usr/share/xsessions/kde4.desktop ?
<PC-Ente> koay
<PC-Ente> okay
<LupusE> hi folks
<PC-Ente> so what to pastebin,
<PC-Ente> here is all gone
<PC-Ente> dont know what i button i prest, but the hole chat is gone, just clear window
<LinAsH> well nothing wrong here ;)
<LinAsH> PC-Ente-kde4, you've got 2 nicks now...
<PC-Ente> yes because i have an "Test"PC for Hardy
<PC-Ente> so i dont crash my Working-PC
<PC-Ente> and i should paste something from the kde4
<PC-Ente> but i dont know what because i cleared the chat, but nobody wants to tell me what it was...
<LinAsH> PC-Ente, so it was /usr/share/xsessions/kde4.desktop
<PC-Ente> thanks
<PC-Ente-kde4> http://rafb.net/p/FFnOIj94.html
<PC-Ente> so that is it
<_StefanS_> anyone noticed that composite extension is borked in the latest version (1.4.1~git20080118-1ubuntu2)
<_StefanS_> I get segmentation faults when probing with glxinfo.
<LinAsH> _StefanS_, I stopped using it in Hardy... so unstable
<_StefanS_> LinAsH: stopped using composite?
<LinAsH> yes
<_StefanS_> LinAsH: I could try to explicitly disable it ofcourse..
<_StefanS_> thanks.
<LinAsH> PC-Ente, you've got the same file as me, perhaps try to add /usr/lib/kde4/bin to your PATH
<PC-Ente> in the kde4.deskop file ?
<LinAsH> PC-Ente, no in ~/.bashrc
<PC-Ente> is tihs ironic ?
<LinAsH> no why?
<PC-Ente> sry, looked like
<LinAsH> PC it's just that must kd4 apps are there and its not in the default path so it can't do any bad
<PC-Ente> okay, but im just a bid wired, where to write this... in .bashrc
<PC-Ente> and how to
<PC-Ente> lie PATH=/usr/lib/kde4/bin ust anywere ... or what ?
<LinAsH> PC-Ente, just do gedit ~/.bashrc
<LinAsH> and add 'export PATH=$PATH:/usr/lib/kde4/bin' at the end of the file
<PC-Ente> okay i didt
<PC-Ente> but i still get a windows with "Could not start kdeinit4, check your installtion"
<LinAsH> Are you sure you don't miss any package... like kdebas-kde4?
<PC-Ente> yes, checkt all packages
<PC-Ente> kdebase-kde4 is installed
<LinAsH> does /usr/lib/kde4/bin/kdeinit4 exist?
<PC-Ente> yes
<LinAsH> PC-Ente, ok so it definitely has something to do with the PATH variable not being set correctly
<PC-Ente> okay, thanks, but i think i'll try another time
<LinAsH> PC-Ente, I got your answer, it's in /usr/lib/kde4/bin/startkde
<Infecto> can some one tell me how is it call this new ati fglrx driver installer?
<wastrel> lots of updates
<rsk> yey
<blkorpheus> none fix what were broken
<rsk> :]
<rsk> but did it fix bug #1 ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 1 in ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<blkorpheus> lol
<RAOF> Awesome.  Pulseaudio 0.9.8 has better over-the-network support.  No more stuttering!
#ubuntu+1 2008-01-23
<blkorpheus> nautilus breaks on flash drive access
<crimsun> how so?
<crimsun> COLUMNS=150 dpkg -l nautilus|awk '/^ii/ {print $3}'
<crimsun> 1:2.21.6-0ubuntu1
<crimsun> that version works fine here
<blkorpheus> crimsun! you pop up everywhere
<blkorpheus> anyway
<blkorpheus> I just accessed my flash drive, and the desktop is black since I closed the flash folder window
<crimsun> compiz enabled?
<crimsun> dri enabled?
<crimsun> (for the latter, /or binary-only restricted driver)
<blkorpheus> compiz
<blkorpheus> nvidia, never use dri
<crimsun> can you reproduce it on a fresh boot using the 'nv' X.Org driver?
<blkorpheus> I shudder to even think of trying
<crimsun> well, you need to.
<crimsun> rule out the graphics driver
<blkorpheus> there have been recent updates to nautilus, even as I type this
<blkorpheus> recent updates, have broken thinggs that have worked fine
<blkorpheus> nautilus, mythtvfrontend
<blkorpheus> xorg
<blkorpheus> I've been filing bugs all week
<crimsun> that's why I provided the version of nautilus I'm using
<blkorpheus> bug #185108
<cdm10> Hardy still can't be properly updated from a fresh install of Alpha 3.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 185108 in mythtv "/usr/bin/mythfrontend.real: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libmyth-0.20.2.so.0: undefined symbol: stat64" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185108
<Spenser309> Hi
<blkorpheus> this was a gutsy install upgraded to alpha2 then updated from there
<Spenser309> I'm currently trying to install xen in Hardy.  But dependencies seem to be foobared.  Specifically ubuntu-xen-desktop relies on a package called linux-xen which is unsatisfiable
<cdm10> oh, it works now.
 * cdm10 shuts up
<blkorpheus> 1:2.21.6-0ubuntu1
<blkorpheus> my nautilus version
<crimsun> blkorpheus: and it's reproducible on a fresh boot using "nv" instead of "nvidia"?
<blkorpheus> its this machine, so I have not rebooted
<blkorpheus> or killed x
<Spenser309> Anyone tried to install xen in Hardy?
<blkorpheus> crimsun, after this latest update the issue is not there
<crimsun> blkorpheus: right, much as I thought.
<blkorpheus> The size of the flash drive on the desktop now reports 4g instead of the true 3.7G before
<Spenser309> So, Xen anyone?
<RAOF> blkorpheus: Sure the units haven't changed?
<blkorpheus> I've learned silence is an acknowledgment in the negative
<Spenser309> lol, yeap
<RAOF> blkorpheus: 4GiB ~= 3.7GB, from memory.
<blkorpheus> RAOF, the units increased?
<Spenser309> ohh well I'll have to just figure it out.
<blkorpheus> I think not
<blkorpheus> its always been a 4g stick
<blkorpheus> the true size was reported before and by other distros
<RAOF> blkorpheus: Yeah, but what does the "G" mean.  We've been transitioning from G = Gigabyte = 2^20 bytes to Gi = Gibibyte = 10^9(?) bytes.
<blkorpheus> I think it is just a genric name forthe volume
<blkorpheus> GB
<blkorpheus> the total capasity is 3,7GB
<blkorpheus> nautilus would crash after viewing the properties of the drive then closing
<RAOF> Wheee!  Crashhappy nautilus.
<blkorpheus> its stable now
<blkorpheus> just wish I could get my mythfrontend working again
<blkorpheus> its still recording
<blkorpheus> soI can just use any viewer to watch the recordings
<blkorpheus> but for live tv, I can forget it
<Spenser309> i had a permissions problem in nautilus one time that would cause my entire system to have its permissions changed root:root
<blkorpheus> lookslike the detailed view bug in nautiulsis gone
<blkorpheus> where the length of text determined the width of the column
<blkorpheus> one had to resize the column each time a visit to the folder was required
<RyanPrior> My update manager says that I have "broken packages". How do I fix them?
<RAOF> By not using Hardy, generally.
<RAOF> This is entirely expected as package versions change, new packages are added, etc.
<RyanPrior> RAOF: so, I can reboot my computer and not risk especial stability due to "broken" packages?
<RAOF> Indeed.
<RAOF> As long as you haven't *removed* anything critical.
<RyanPrior> It says that I can find which packages are broken using the "broken filter", but I've never used a broken filter before and don't know how.
<RAOF> It's in Synaptic somewhere.
<Spenser309> in the bottom right corner of synaptic select custom filters
<RAOF> Basically it's likely to be fixed by updates.
<Spenser309> broken is the first one
<Spenser309> im sorry bottom left
<RyanPrior> Hmm, now it says 0 broken in Synaptic.
<Spenser309> What are you trying to do/
<Spenser309> ?
<RyanPrior> Just investigating a dialog I got while upgrading, telling me that I have broken packages and that I can find them if I look.
<RyanPrior> Hardy certainly is error-prone, but I like filing bug reports, so it's all good. :-)
<Spenser309> hmm. Doesn't it tell you to run a command? maybe sudo apt-get install -f
<Spenser309> that should automagically fix it
<RyanPrior> Nope, didn't tell me to run a command.
<wastrel> hrm
<wastrel> my laptop sound stuff isn't set up properly
<SeveredCross> Does anyone else have an issue with X ignoring xorg.conf?
<SeveredCross> I want SHMConfig for Synaptics, and I have it in xorg.conf, but X totally ignores it.
<SeveredCross> I like the self-configuring 1.4 server, but that's a terrible regression.
<SeveredCross> Launchpad has some related bugs but no workarounds.
<RAOF> SeveredCross: X isn't ignoring *my* xorg.conf.
<SeveredCross> Weird.
<RAOF> SeveredCross: Want to compare? :)
<SeveredCross> Sure. Pastebin?
<SeveredCross> http://pastebin.ca/869279
<wastrel> what's SHMConfig?
<RAOF> http://cooperteam.net/xorg.conf :P
<scizzo-> wastrel: google it...
<SeveredCross> SHMConfig enables a shared memory area for the Synaptics driver, so that userland applications can change touchpad preferences.
<scizzo-> wastrel: its a synaptics config for X
<scizzo-> wastrel: to use touchpad....
<SeveredCross> I think I'm missing ServerLayout.
<RAOF> SeveredCross: Aaah.  It's probably ignoring your synaptics section because you don't reference it anywhere.
<wastrel> i have synaptics
<SeveredCross> Heh. Great minds think alike.
<RAOF> And it might be using your mouse section for its input needs.
<wastrel> but i don't really need to configure it, the  defaults are fine
<RAOF> You can either try adding a ServerLayout, or remove your mouse section.
<SeveredCross> I just despise Tap to Click.
<RAOF> And I like it :).
 * RAOF adds syndaemon control interface for gsynaptics to his TODO.
<scizzo-> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=168581&page=3
<SeveredCross> Okay, the changes have been made, now it's time for an X restart.
<SeveredCross> Much better. :)
<wastrel> ah tap to click
<wastrel> i added an option to turn that off once
<wastrel> now i have a thinkpad with the touchpoint thing so i don't use the touchpad normally except for scrolling
<SeveredCross> GSynaptics works fine for me. :) QSynaptics also works, but is not as nicely integrated.
<SeveredCross> With syndaemon, it's perfect.
<RAOF> It shouldn't be too hard to add a little checkbox to gsynaptics with "disable touchpad while typing" and a delay thingy.
<SeveredCross> Also, <3 radeonhd.
<SeveredCross> Maybe there's no 3D acceleration yet, but damn it's nice to be free from the clutches of fglrx.
<wastrel> ah that's the new radeon driver?
<SeveredCross> Yup.
<SeveredCross> Works great, except for a few minor things that aren't really visible.
<wastrel> yeah i'm looking forward to that, my work computer has a radeon card
<SeveredCross> For some insane reason it adds a lot of noise across the VT's, but they know that happens and are working on a fix, and there's no 3D acceleration which kinda sucks (I was looking forward to Compiz with a free driver) but that'll get worked out in time.
<cdm10> Where'd the option to enable NTP go in the clock settings?
<cdm10> Oh, it's in System>Admin>Time and Date. Why does the context menu of the clock applet no longer go to that?
<HellMind> How can I do to include a new jack version in Hardy release?
<AaronMT> !ubotu slub
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about slub - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<HellMind> !ubotu jack
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jack - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<HellMind> !ubotu jackd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jackd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<RAOF> HellMind: In increasing order of effort and likelyhood of action: (1) file a "needs upgrade" bug against jack on launchpad.  (2) Find out whether Debian has a newer jack, and add that info to the needs-upgrade bug. (3a) if there is a newer debian version, work out whether the new debian version builds on Hardy, and ask for a sync (read the wiki!). (3b) Update the Debian package with the new jack version.
<RAOF> HellMind: In any case, it's getting progressively more unlikely that jack will be updated - we're approaching feature freeze, so new upstream versions are soon going to require a very good reason to be accepted.
<cdm10> Where should I report a problem with the time-admin program?
<cdm10> I'm not sure what package it's in.
<HellMind> RAOF Where is the wiki, and does it explain how to add a "needs upgrade" bug?
<RAOF> !contribute
<ubotu> To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate
<RAOF> HellMind: But you really want to be looking at wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<RAOF> Since jack is in Universe.
<wastrel> hrm
<wastrel> well my little package bug is probably not going to get fixed then eh :]
<BlackDiamonds> isn't jack being replaced by pulseaudio ?
<BlackDiamonds> also I posted an email on the devel mailing list, how long should I wait before bugging for a reply ?
<BlackDiamonds> it's a simple thing and I would like it to be done before the feature freeze
<DanaG> Jack and Pulseaudio actually have different purposes.
<DanaG> Oh yeah, I hate the new CFS scheduler.
<DanaG> It makes my Nice +19 and SCHED_IDLEPRIO folding@home processes take up half of my CPU time.
<DanaG> It's essentially IGNORING nice levels and IDLEPRIO.
<DanaG> Apparently, it's "by design".
<RyanPrior> I'm having trouble with my ATI graphics card. I have fglrx installed, but the module is not being loaded and there is no entry for it in my xorg.conf
<BlackDiamonds> can anyone answer my question about the mailing list ?
<DanaG> It almost seems like nice levels have been inverted....
<RAOF> BlackDiamonds: That depends.  You posted to devel-discuss, yes?  THere'll be a bit of a ait for moderation (I think), then just wait, basically.
<DanaG> my nice -19 "cat /dev/null process is getting fr
<RAOF> BlackDiamonds: What was the email?
<RyanPrior> I think xorg is configuring my graphics card settings wrong. How do I fix a problem like that?
<RyanPrior> My xorg.conf is here: http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/53108/
<BlackDiamonds> RAOF I posted to devel
<BlackDiamonds> not devel-discuss
<RAOF> Any particular reason?  devel-discuss is probably the more appropriate list.
<DanaG> Argh, how is it that a +19 idle process is getting more priority than compiz, which is zero nice?
<BlackDiamonds> oh shoot
<DanaG> That seems broken to me.
<BlackDiamonds> some one told me the other day to post on devel
<RAOF> Oh?
<RAOF> They may have been right.
<RAOF> Has your email cleared moderation?
<BlackDiamonds> I think so
<BlackDiamonds> it's in the archive
<RAOF> Right.  So which one is it?
<BlackDiamonds> Subject: Package linux-wlan-ng should be installed by default
<RAOF> Ah, that one.
<BlackDiamonds> it would be really nice to see this fixed before the next alpha
<BlackDiamonds> it's not very hard to do anyways, a simple change in the livecd builing and such
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/debian/+source/boinc/+bug/177713
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 177713 in boinc "CFS in 2.6.24 kernel needs cpu_share adjustment for "niced" processes" [Medium,Confirmed]
<DanaG> Used to be titled better.
<BlackDiamonds> DanaG, isn't this an upstream bug ?
<DanaG> It's also in Ubuntu.
<RAOF> BlackDiamonds: Ah, right.  That seems to make sense.  Maybe you can ask in #ubuntu-devel after another day or so.
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/177713
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 177713 in boinc "CFS in 2.6.24 kernel needs cpu_share adjustment for "niced" processes" [Medium,Confirmed]
<DanaG> Oddly, it says "is not in ubuntu".
<DanaG> What's up with that?
<BlackDiamonds> thank you RAOF
<BlackDiamonds> I will pipe up in there in a day or so
<DanaG> Running folding@home even niced to +19 and idle priority is somehow still chopping my framerate in compiz-fusion in half.
<DanaG> It's also inducing a moderately irritating key lag.
<RyanPrior> DanaG: Obviously that means you should't run folding@home. :-)
<DanaG> No, it means the 2.6.24 kernel's new scheduler is a regression.
<DanaG> (yeah, I know you were joking.)
<blkorpheus> -4-server is broken
<blkorpheus> fails during usb hardware detection
<Spenser309> I'm about to report a bug on ubuntu-xen-desktop meta package.  This is due to an error I recieved while trying to install it using synaptic.  The error reads ubuntu-xen-desktop: Depends: linux-xen but it is uninstallable.  Linux-xen is not in the repos... any suggestions?
<Spenser309> ok its posted
<Hobbsee> Spenser309: that's usually tracked in other ways
<RyanPrior> I am having trouble with xorg's configuration of my 3D card. It doesn't have any entry for it in xorg.conf and glxinfo reports that direct rendering is not enabled, which shouldn't be true. lsmod doesn't show any driver for my card loaded, which also doesn't make sense.
<RAOF> RyanPrior: Have you tried checking out System->Screens & Graphics?
<RAOF> Oh, there should be an ->Administration-> in there.
<RyanPrior> RAOF: it's completely blank.
<RyanPrior> RAOF: In fact, it just crashed and Apport came up.
<RAOF> Right.  Well, there's at least one bug for you to file, then :)
<RyanPrior> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/displayconfig-gtk/+bug/146929
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 146929 in displayconfig-gtk "displayconfig-gtk crashed with UnboundLocalError in __init__()" [Undecided,Fix released]
<RyanPrior> The bug by the same name has already been fixed in 2007. Suppose it's a regression?
<crdlb> ooh it's written in python?
<RyanPrior> I suppose so.
<RAOF> crdlb: Yup.
<crdlb> I didn't mean to put a '?' :)
<RAOF> Official language of Ubuntu(tm) :)
<RyanPrior> Okay, I filed a new bug here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/displayconfig-gtk/+bug/185253
<RyanPrior> Can one of you guys confirm it?
<RyanPrior> Or does the program open up fine for oyu?
<RAOF> Works just fine here.  But I've got a pretty complete xorg.conf.
<RyanPrior> Mine is really bare-bones.
<RyanPrior> And it's exactly what dkpg-reconfigure recreates for xorg when I reconfigure.
<RAOF> Yeah; X now should autodetect very nearly everything, so...
<RyanPrior> RAOF: Would you mind letting dpkg reconfigure your xorg.conf and then running the program?
<RAOF> Ok.
<RAOF> Someone should make git cloning the kernel faster.
<RyanPrior> I think it's already pretty fast as cvs goes.
<crdlb> put it on bzr!
<RAOF> I think bzr might be slower.
<RAOF> On the other hand, it *might* be faster now, at least for whatc I'm doing.
<RyanPrior> I gotta go. Check you guys later.
<RAOF> Git still hasn't finished thrashing the Ubuntu server.
<RyanPrior> From everything I've heard, git is much faster for large projects like the Linux kernel.
<crdlb> RAOF: that was a joke :P
<RAOF> I guessed.
 * DanaG wants the old scheduler back.
<DanaG> CFS sucks with 'nice' loads.
<wastrel> i started using git after watching linus's famous git talk @ google
<wastrel> well, i didn't watch at google, i watched the video, the talk was at google
<RAOF> You know, bzr *may* be faster than git for cloning the kernel.
<shirish> hi all, does anybody know of the command as to how to find which package is responsible for some command/some bin file ?
<DanaG>   /usr/lib/command-not-found
<DanaG> pass the command name as the first argument.
<shirish> DanaG: I think I was not right, ok, lemme take the example which will clearly illustrate what i wanna do
<shirish> DanaG: for example, I know xrandr is a virtual package but the command works
<shirish> so the command /usr/bin/xrandr is packaged somewhere else, I wanna know in which package it came.
<crdlb> dpkg -S /usr/bin/xrandr
<crdlb> or use apt-file
<shirish> crdlb: thanx, would try both of them.
<DanaG> Apt-file doesn't work in Hardy.
<shirish> bye guys, see u sometime soon
<xnix> does anyone have a problem in hardy where compiz window borders do not appear?  I cant figure it out, i always revert to metacity
<xnix> oops
<DPic> will hardy be released for the PS3?
<bazhang> a better question would be: who will get hardy on the ps3 first? :}
<DPic> ah, i see
<DPic> how long did it take to get gutsy on the PS3 after the final release?
<bazhang> think it was on there during beta :}
<DPic> cool. thanks :)
<JSharp> hmm, I recently did a clean install of Hardy and now I'm having some trouble getting my wacom tablet to work, I've updated the installation and am current with the repository. When I add the InputDevice sections back to xorg.conf and readd the serverlayout section, the x server crashes and restarts GDM when I log in, but the tablet seems to work okay before that
<JSharp> has anyone experienced anything similar? I can't seem to find any bug reports after doing a thorough search
<slytherin> Can anyone using hardy confirm bug 185291
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 185291 in nautilus "No icon for cd image" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185291
<scizzo-> slytherin: what happens when you add the mime-type that should be used then?
<slytherin> scizzo-: I didn't try. :-(
<scizzo-> slytherin: do it...
<scizzo-> slytherin: and see if that affects anything
<scizzo-> you have a backup thingy about the mime-type so no worries to destroy it
<scizzo-> mostly to see the actual affect
<slytherin> scizzo-: Will do it tonight. I am in office currently and using gutsy.
<scizzo-> slytherin: okie dokie...
<slytherin> scizzo-: Weird thing is that gutsy shows icon even though everthing else is same.
<scizzo-> slytherin: might be the mime-types but not sure where....
<scizzo-> slytherin: or even the theme itself
<slytherin> scizzo-: right, i didn't think that before. theme might be the problem.
<scizzo-> slytherin: well its a long shoot...but still
<scizzo-> slytherin: nothing like trying out what exactly is wrong is it? ;)
<alteregolio> i can't get updates
<alteregolio> can't get http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy/main/source/sources.gz 403 forbidden
<ccooke> Try http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy/main/source/Sources.bz2
<alteregolio> hardon works great
<blkorpheus> /usr/bin/mythfrontend.real: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libmyth-0.20.2.so.0: undefined symbol: stat64
<blkorpheus> mostly
<JSharp> unless you're trying to get a wacom tablet working, got some issues there :/
<JSharp> but otherwise pretty awesome <G>
<blkorpheus> me too
<blkorpheus> the gnome weather applet broken
<blkorpheus> and mythfrontend broken
<blkorpheus> also the new kernel, -4-server, broken
<blkorpheus> etc..
<alteregolio> supertux2 doesn't work with it
<alteregolio> is atl1 a userspace driver?
<slytherin> blkorpheus: I guess weather applet is combined with clock applet. Have you tried latest clock applet?
<blkorpheus> I noticed the clock date and time options has changed
<blkorpheus> it has the same locations, and now it pulls weather!
<blkorpheus> maybe the weather applet is being depreciated?
<blkorpheus> bac to sleep I go:)
<calc> blkorpheus: clock applet in hardy doesn't pull weather for me yet?
<blkorpheus> HOVER YOUR MOUSE OVER THE CITIES sorry you added
<AAU_Johan> Hi, i have experienced several random screen blackouts with my thinkpad X41 lately.
<AAU_Johan> The system lives on, i can CTRL+ALT+DEL and the system reboots and works again.
<AAU_Johan> However i'm not able to shift to console with CTRL+ALT+F1
<AAU_Johan> So i have no idea what goes wrong? Any recent reports of this=
<AAU_Johan> .
<slytherin> AAU_Johan: If that is a hardy problem then I would suggest file a bug.
<calc> blkorpheus: oh ok
<tinin> Hi, I want to use kde4. Is it beeing more updated and polished in hardy than in gutsy?
<tinin> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/4.0/ - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<bardyr> does anybody know when the nvidia 169.09 driver will hit hardy?
<bardyr> !nvidia-glx-new
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nvidia-glx-new - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bardyr> !info nvidia-glx-new
<ubotu> nvidia-glx-new (source: linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24 (2.6.24.5-4.12)): NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org 'new' driver. In component restricted, is optional. Version 169.07+2.6.24.5-4.12 (hardy), package size 5661 kB, installed size 16192 kB
<Zambezi> Is there inbuilt encryption during installation in HH like Etch?
<bardyr> Zambezi, there should be in the alternative cd
<wastrel> there was in the gusty alternate cd
<alteregolio> heh
<alteregolio> is hardy prepared for ext4?
<ccooke> alteregolio: ... in what sense?
<alteregolio> because i don't support murderfx
<alteregolio> because i don't support murderfs
<Pici> ...
<kripken> that should be innocent-until-proven-guilts-fs
<bardyr> lol
<ccooke> alteregolio: okay... what does resiserfs have to do with anything? reiser has (thankfully) never been the default on Ubuntu
<bardyr> isnt raiserfs the murderfs? it was found guilty
<ccooke> I've not heard of any verdict on the Reiser case. Besides, that is hardly a good reason for not using a filesystem
<alteregolio> yeah
<Zambezi> Is there inbuilt encryption during installation in HH like Etch? (Asked it once, but got disconnected).
<alteregolio> my computer should be politically correct
<ccooke> (Especially when there are actual *good* *technical* reasons not to use it already)
<ccooke> Zambezi: I don't believe it's an option on the installer, currently
<bardyr> Zambezi, there should be in the alternative cd
<ccooke> ah, nice
<bardyr> didnt it get added in gutsy?
<Zambezi> bardyr ccooke: Is it on GG too or just HH?
<kripken> Hmm, wikipedia says the trial was on break until last week. So it should be running right now unless it was delayed.
<Zambezi> I have FF right now.
<ccooke> Zambezi: Check the alternate install CD - I haven't used it myself.
<bardyr> Zambezi, i believe it was added into the gutsy alternative cd
<alteregolio> gutsy gibbon successfully satisfied the Zoologic test
<Zambezi> bardyr: Lovely. Im going to have a look.
<Zambezi> I'm so sorry I didn't suggested Horny Hippo instead of Hardy Heron. :-P
<Zambezi> -ed
<ccooke> Zambezi: should be "Hungry Hippo", if it's going to be a hippo...
<Zambezi> ccooke: A hippo is both. :-P
<alteregolio> or a squirting quagga
<Zambezi> The release after HH got to be something with Ivory.
<ccooke> Ibex is nice... :-)
<alteregolio> yeah they living in perfect harmony
<ccooke> of course, they could go off the rails a bit for "Insane Iguana"...
<wastrel> i used the gusty alternate cd the other day & there was an option for encrypted fs during install
<wastrel> (i didn't try it)
<kripken> Insane Iguana might be a good name if its a really unstable release
<kripken> I'd vote for it
<wastrel> something Ibis
<bardyr> kripken, next release after a LTS should be insane
<kripken> yeah
<JoeLinux> Does anyone know where I can find the Hardy Server SPARC Alpha release?
<bardyr> JoeLinux, http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/releases/hardy/alpha-3/
<wastrel> hardy
<bardyr> wastrel, ?
<geser> JoeLinux: I know there is a daily ISO for sparc, but I don't know if there is an extra ISO for each alpha release
<bardyr> geser, there is
<JoeLinux> @bardyr: Thanks, it's downloading right now.
<JoeLinux> The Tracker site doesn't seem to have any working links for ISO download.
<bardyr> tracker site?
<JoeLinux> The ISO Trackers site, through Ubuntu.com.
<JoeLinux> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/
<JoeLinux> From the looks of the Tracker site, no one has tested the SPARC server edition yet.
<JoeLinux> Unless there's another tracking area I'm not aware of?
<JoeLinux> Has anyone been testing SPARC?
<Technoviking> what package do I install for testing firefox3
<bardyr> Technoviking, firefox-3.0
<Oli``> Does pulseaudio lag for anybody? If I change the volume in an application, or pause it, etc, it takes half a second or so to respond
<kripken> Oli``: in what apps does this occur?
<Oli``> kripken: It seems to effect all streams.
<kripken> Oli``: Then no, it works fine over here. Pause/restart in totem is instantaneous (VLC lags on some media... but it always did, no idea why)
<Oli``> My bad. Totem works fine. I think it's perhaps effecting ALSA applications that are running into an ALSA sink in PA
<Oli``> Amarok (for example) is one such app. Xine, another.
<kripken> That might be. I don't have Amarok here to test. But Totem and xmms are fine
<mrtimdog> I've a very hot laptop! Does one of powernowd, powersaved adjust the fan speed as well as the cpu freq scaling, or is there another deamon/kernel mod involved?
<mrtimdog> What's the best way of stopping apt installing recommended pkgs when installing a package? I've set the aptitude option to not do it, but it still does.
<silent> mrtimdog, fan speed is an acpi function, and installing recommended packages is a good idea, as dependencies come into play
<silent> mrtimdog, it's not as if the recommended packages really take up all that much space
<mrtimdog> Thanks, silent. So the temp control (via ACPI) is not controlled by software?
<silent> mrtimdog, it can be, by editing config files, but I have to go for nwo
<mrtimdog> I know recommended pkgs are a good idea, but I've 4G for my OS (exluding /home) and it's nearly full. Anyone else any ideas on how to configure apt not to install recommended packages?
<bardyr> mrtimdog, software sources and uncheck recommended
<mrtimdog> Hi bardyr: No, that's for enabling/disabling the repo for recommended updates.
<bardyr> oh, yea :/
<mrtimdog> Just found the solution. Had to remove the config file /etc/apt/apt.cond.d/01ubuntu installed by apt which contains the config for these specific options :)
<mrtimdog> Thanks for looking though :)
<Technoviking> is Screen and Graphics control panel empty for everyone else also?
<bardyr> yes
<nubbe> Will Hardy be a good choice to switch to amd64 from 32-bit for a regular desktop user, web (flash and such stuff)?
<bardyr> yea
<bardyr> nubbe, all the flash thingies and other needed 32bit apps are installed so its almost no hassle
<nubbe> There has been problems with oo.org, some printers-drivers also, in the past
<nubbe> but I will probably give it a go this time, (again)  :)
<filthpig> which stage is hardy at right now?
<rsk> filthpig: alpha
<filthpig> ok, when do you plan on making it beta?
<filthpig> final is april, right?
<crdlb> a month before release
<crdlb> so late march
<filthpig> okay
<rsk> crdlb: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyReleaseSchedule
<rsk> ops filthpig *
<filthpig> hey crdlb, can you answer a question for me over at the "normal" chan or compiz-fusion?
<filthpig> rsk, ah, thanks
<filthpig> er, if not answer, at least look at it, lol
<Gnine> rhythmbox still keeps crashing, no crash report generated. 8.04 hardy x86
<bardyr> is it enough to install the kd4 package to run it properly?
<rsk> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/4.0/ - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<mrtimdog> I'm getting, from nautilus, the msg: "Nautilus cannot handle network: locations.". Is this a current problem, or my config?
<Assid> err
<Assid> there seens to be one more bug
<Assid> brightness goes up and down on its own
<RAOF> mrtimdog: That's a known issue with the shiny new nautilus-gio that we've got.  It's not complete yet :)
<wastrel> kde4
<PC-Ente> kde4
<PC-Ente> doesent work for me
<bardyr> !info php5-ffmepg
<ubotu> Package php5-ffmepg does not exist in hardy
<mrtimdog> RAOF: Thanks, no probs - eagerly waiting... :)
<bardyr> is there a way i can get amarok to use pulseaudio?
<bardyr> and/or gstreamer?
<RAOF> Uuuuum.
<RAOF> bardyr: So, pulseaudio.  I *believe* there's a pulseaudio xine plugin.  Using amarok's xine engine should allow you to choose that.  Maybe.
<RAOF> bardyr: And I think Amarok has a gstreamer backend, you'd just need to select it in amarok's preferences.
<BlackDiamonds> RAOF I'm a little confused about audio in ubuntu
<BlackDiamonds> what does gstreamer, xine, pulseaudio and jack do ?
<RAOF> Well.
<BlackDiamonds> wait, I mixed that up
<BlackDiamonds> gstreamer, xine and pulseaudio and jack are two different things
<RAOF> GStreamer & Xine are audio/video pipeline systems.  You feed in some a/v stuff (in whatever format) and they spit out a/v stuff in a different form.
<RAOF> Yeah.
<BlackDiamonds> pulseaudio and jack are audio daemons right ?
<BlackDiamonds> they sit on top of alsa ?
<RAOF> Yes.
<RAOF> And, in the case of Pulse, below alsa as well :)
<BlackDiamonds> woha wut
<RAOF> So, pulseaudio and jack are (partially) about the problem "how do I make this raw audio stream come out my speakers?"
<RAOF> ...in such a way that I can mix various streams together, have accurate timings (for lip-synching, for example), etc.
<BlackDiamonds> ah
<RAOF> Pulseaudio is more than that; it also solves "I want to be able to associate this sound sample with $ERROR_CONDITION, and be able to say "play $ERROR_CONDITION""
<BlackDiamonds> when I was experimenting with gentoo and slackware, I had to use some crazy alsa stuff with voodo magic to get aMSN to give me a chime while I was playing music in Amarok
<RAOF> The "perfect pulse setup" includes using a pulseaudio alsa plugin.  So programs that use alsa go Program -> ALSA (default hw) -> pulse -> ALSA (actual sound hw)
<articpenguin3800> do i report kubuntu bugs to kde.net or launchpad
<RAOF> Launchpad.
<articpenguin3800> does upstream mean kde.org
<RAOF> You may also want to file them at kde.org as well, once it has been determined that it's not a bug specific to kubuntu.
<RAOF> Yes, "upstream" means "kde.org".  At least for the KDE packages :)
<BlackDiamonds> articpenguin3800 I think you can file at both and then link the bugs using launchpad ?
<BlackDiamonds> also RAOF, is it possible with pulseaudio to do what vista does with audio ?
<BlackDiamonds> which is control each apps audio ?
<RAOF> BlackDiamonds: For me to respond to that I'd need to know what vista does with audio :)
<BlackDiamonds> like you can mute MSN, and IE but keep your music player up
<BlackDiamonds> app specific audio control
<RAOF> Yes.
<RAOF> You want the padevchooser (and associated) package(s).
#ubuntu+1 2008-01-24
<BlackDiamonds> thanks a lot RAOF, I'll try it on my hardy machine
<Spenser309> Hi everyone,  I'm having this error while trying to install ubuntu-xen-desktop: ubuntu-xen-desktop:  "Depends: linux-xen  but it is not installable"
<Spenser309> linux-xen is not a package?
<WorkingOnWise> anyone using google calendar in the latest evolution?
<Spenser309> WorkingOnWise:  I just tried it after you mentioned it but could not get it to work
<WorkingOnWise> Spenser309: how did u try it? I am not clear on how to add a google calendar.
<WorkingOnWise> I have read about how to do it, but it was for 2.14 and 2.20
<Spenser309> open evo, go to the calenders tab
<Spenser309> WorkingOnWise: right click and select add calender
<Spenser309> WorkingOnWise:  You will have the option for a google calender]
<WorkingOnWise> so its the same then. did u get the private url from your account?
<Spenser309> It doesnt appear to need it
<Spenser309> It just asks for a username
<WorkingOnWise> thats odd....
<Spenser309> its not an ical import anymore
<Spenser309> it least it appears
<crimsun> heh, lennart just tagged PulseAudio 0.9.9.
<Spenser309> nvm i just got it working
<WorkingOnWise> me too....
<Spenser309> nvm
<Spenser309> sorry
<Spenser309> thought i had it
<WorkingOnWise> wow did they clean that up!
<WorkingOnWise> u dont have it working?
<Spenser309> im not sure any time i click the icon it reasks for my password
<WorkingOnWise> did u check "Use SSL" where u put in your user name?
<Spenser309> i tried that the first time
<WorkingOnWise> I have all my gcal events in evo now...sweet
<Spenser309> but this time it didnt work
<WorkingOnWise> hmmm...
<Spenser309> thats awesome man
<Spenser309> i think it has to do with the fact that I have multiple calenders in google
<WorkingOnWise> it may be. i only have one. do u have multiple in the same account?
<Spenser309> yes
<WorkingOnWise> try matching the name of the cal in evo to the name in gcal maybe?
<WorkingOnWise> btw, it is 2 way now also...
<Spenser309> ill give it a shot
<WorkingOnWise> so I no longer miss Outlook! Weeeeeee
<Spenser309> lol that caused a hard lock and crash of evolution
<Spenser309> that def means im getting somewhere
<WorkingOnWise> lol!!
<siriusnova> Guys anyone here know anything about /srv vs /var/www for serving files via a httpd?
<siriusnova> what's more "standard" and "appropriate"
<Spenser309>  /var
<Spenser309> truth is i dont think there is a standard
<siriusnova> Spenser - but doesn't /var contain other kinds of data as well
<Spenser309> but most people use /var
<siriusnova> like tmp
<Spenser309> yes
<siriusnova> so why use var
<siriusnova> instead of /srv ?
<Spenser309> ok thats fine
<WorkingOnWise> Spenser309: I just tried to make a new cal in the gcal web interface, and twice it errored with "Oops, we couldn't save changes, please try again in a few minutes" so there may be an issue at google causing your troubles.
<siriusnova> lol i dunno im just asking
<siriusnova> :X
<Spenser309> lol
<Spenser309> i know i just think that the question is more a matter of personal taste
<WorkingOnWise> Isnt there a Linux Standards Base (LSB) for those types of issues?
<siriusnova> i dunno it just feels wrong to put everything in /var/www when /srv would be more appropriate for serving files
<siriusnova> considering how there is /var/log and /var/tmp etc..
<siriusnova>  /var should be for changing or "variable files" no?
<Spenser309>  well you can just put the cgi portion in /var and the static content in /srv
<phoul> Anyone else notice nautilus is broken >.>
<RAOF> You mean, Places->Network, for example?
<phoul> I mean everything in general
<phoul> :)
<phoul> Nautilus isnt coming up for me, No icons on the desktop. If i try to copy an icon from the menu it tries to put it in "/", The actual file manager wont come up at all
<phoul> lol
<siriusnova> im reading the File System Standards and it says /srv for all served data
<siriusnova> nothing about /var/www
<siriusnova> so why does my httpd use /var/www by defaut
<siriusnova> :X
<WorkingOnWise> I thing /var/www is a "standard" by Apache maybe?
<burner> cause everyone uses /var/www
<siriusnova> weird
<WorkingOnWise> and it works....
<siriusnova> i guess so
<siriusnova> :S
<WorkingOnWise> thing...what a dork am I...think.....
<burner> i'm all for change if it makes sense :)
<siriusnova> well i think it does make sense
<Spenser309> burner: look at gobolinux
<burner> f the fedora and suse people if they complain that ubuntu is weird
<siriusnova> i mean /var contains stuff like logs
<siriusnova> and /var/tmp
<WorkingOnWise> ubuntu is wierd....
<siriusnova> does it make sense to put your html files in the same dir?
<phoul> Yeah ubuntu really is weired lol
<siriusnova> or instead use /srv :S
<siriusnova> which makes sense as your system is "serving" files
<Spenser309> nah ubuntu is debian with a cool name
<phoul> Damn nautilus lol
<phoul> Im sure it will be fixed soon enough though
 * phoul shrugs
<WorkingOnWise> Spenser309: I have many ppl tell me its wierd. they see my windows go up in flames as I close them....
<Spenser309> WorkingOnWise:  lol well thats not default
<phoul> it should be
<phoul> >.>
<Spenser309> I wish i could get compiz working again on my dualhead
<phoul> I wish nautilus would stop being a biznitch
<phoul> :P
<Spenser309> phoul: did you run a sudo killall nautilus
<phoul> Im going to bet though, An update will fix it today or tomorrow
<WorkingOnWise> I wish I didn't have to install the Nvidia drivers every time i rebooted!
<phoul> Spenser309, yeah, donno how much good it did lol
<Spenser309> try starting nautilus in a term see what happens
<phoul> after a killall it works, But if you try to move a file with it it freezes up again
<Spenser309> phoul: do you think you should file a bug?
<phoul> Like that
<phoul> lol
<Spenser309> lol
<phoul> I think i will just... not mess with it, Nautilus isnt a big deal to me seeing as i manage my files via gnome-terminal anyways
<phoul> it will come back when ever they fix it
<phoul> lol
<Spenser309> lol
<phoul> Im sure its gotta be up there in priority
<phoul> right next to the crab hats
<phoul> This might be a good time to try out kde4 though...
<siriusnova> I think Ubuntu should follow the standards and move /var/www to /srv
<phoul> meh
<siriusnova> it makes much more sense
<siriusnova> instead of just blindly following debian
<siriusnova> imho
<phoul> siriusnova, ubuntu doesnt do anything normally
<phoul> lol
<siriusnova> :S
<Spenser309> siriusnova: file a bug start a discussion on the mailinglists
<siriusnova> Spenser309 - i shall
<siriusnova> :)
 * phoul sees that getting a great response..
<phoul> lol
<siriusnova> :(
<siriusnova> lol
<siriusnova> the guys in fedora say /var/www
<Spenser309> lol
<siriusnova> i dunno it just doesnt seem right
<Spenser309> check out gobolinux
<Spenser309> you will like there directory structure
<siriusnova> gobolinux uses its own fs standards i know
<siriusnova> say im compiling my own apps where should i install them to. /usr/bin ?
<siriusnova> i mean what should be install root /usr ?
<blkorpheus> siriusnova, you might want to catch up on some basic linux reading
<blkorpheus> this is not the place
<siriusnova> well i would except each distro has its own prefix
<siriusnova> some do it in /usr, others do it in /opt
<siriusnova> :S
<siriusnova> i was just wondering what was appropriate for Ubuntu
<siriusnova> some do it in /usr/local
<blkorpheus> this is not the channel regardless
<siriusnova> ok my apologies
<blkorpheus> don't mention it
<DanaG> ooH, PULSEAUDIO(aagh,caps!) 0.9.9?
<DanaG> (sorry, I was mucking around with my screwed-up left CTRL key.)
<DanaG> (And I must've accidentally bumped caps.)
<RAOF> Heh.
<RAOF> Anything particularly shiny in it?
<Spenser309> I'm having a some trouble.  Both virtualbox-ose and ubuntu-xen-desktop cannot be installed in due to a lack of virtualbox-ose-modules and linux-xen packages.
<Spenser309> How can I fix this?
<RAOF> Tried kvm? :)
<Spenser309> What front end can I use to control it?
<Spenser309> virt-manager doesnt have the options i need
<RAOF> Oh.  _Frontend_.  Ah...
<Spenser309> I need to be able to have two nics.
<RAOF> Oh.  Well, kvm does support that, but you'll need to check out man qemu to actually configure it.
<blkorpheus> virtualbox
<blkorpheus> running it fine
<Spenser309> really?
<RAOF> blkorpheus: Except for the packaged kernel modules, apparently :)
<blkorpheus> you have to compile that
<Spenser309> I'd love to build the modules but that requires the virtualbox-ose package doesn it
<blkorpheus> /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup
<blkorpheus> Spenser309, no
<blkorpheus> just install the app
<blkorpheus> done
<blkorpheus> I only had to compile the module if I change kernels
<Spenser309> the problem is that the kernel im running (2.6.24) doesnt have kernel modules prebuilt for it in hardy
<blkorpheus> still using the old -3-server kernel
<blkorpheus> course not, no worries
<DanaG> Oh yeah, by my using a question mark, I was implying, "New version?" as a question.
<DanaG> Therefore, I don't know what's new.
<RAOF> DanaG: Heh.  Right.  There is a new version, not yet in Hardy.
<Spenser309> then how do create the kernel modules?
<DanaG> One cooooool thing about VirtualBox: support for write-through to real hard disks.
<blkorpheus> http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads
<blkorpheus> Spenser309, you don't, and if you need to, I gave you the string above
<Spenser309> hmm,  so in order this is what I need to do in order to install virtualbox-ose.  install virtualbox-ose-source in synaptic, run /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup.  install virtualbox-ose
<Spenser309> btw: /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup doesnt work: no such file
<Spenser309> I cant install the virtualbox-ose because of a dependancy on  virtualbox-ose-modules
<Spenser309> which does not exist
<DanaG> 2008-01-24: PulseAudio 0.9.9 has been released. The only change from 0.9.8 is a fix for CVE-2008-0008. An upgrade is highly recommended.
<ubotu> ** RESERVED ** This candidate has been reserved by an organization or individual that will use it when announcing a new security problem.  When the candidate has been publicized, the details for this candidate will be provided. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2008-0008)
<DanaG> aah.
<Spenser309> anyways i still have the problem
<Spenser309> blkorpheus:  do you have an idea about how I can install the package virtualbox-ose despite the fact that its dependenvy's are not fully met?
<wastrel> mmm fun i booted and didn't have nautilus today... i guess the package got removed in the last update?  i should read the thingy more carefully :]
<JSharp> also, notice about the wacom driver issue
<JSharp> the latest driver causes xorg to crash when enabled in the config when using the radeon open driver, but it seems to be fixed with the latest development release from the linux wacom driver project
<JSharp> package needs updating by someone who's packaging foo exceeds my own
<BlackDiamonds> JSharp, does it hve a maintainer ?
<BlackDiamonds> otherwise file a bug and bother the motu guys
<JSharp> I'm not sure, it got updated when the xorg 7.3 update 'completely' broke it
 * JSharp checks
<JSharp> BlackDiamonds, I'm a bit new to launchpad... how do I tell if a package has a maintainer?
<BlackDiamonds> launchpad would not contain that information I think
<BlackDiamonds> go to packages.ubuntu.com
<JSharp> okay
<BlackDiamonds> then find your pacakge
<BlackDiamonds> scroll down to the changelog
<BlackDiamonds> view that and find who has been making all the changes
<JSharp> here? http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/w/wacom-tools/wacom-tools_0.7.9.3-2ubuntu2/changelog
<JSharp> looks like that's the source package change log
<jjlwork> upgraded to Hardy and it broke my wireless using iwl3945, in restricted drivers manager shows enable but not available can anyone help?
<BlackDiamonds> yeah
<BlackDiamonds> looks like Timo Aaltonen is the maintainer
<RAOF> jjlwork: You no longer need restricted drivers.  You *should* be able to use iwl3945, which is now in the mainline kernel, + the free firmware which is in linux-ubuntu-modules.
<JSharp> okay, I'll drop them an e-mail. Or, what's the protocol?
<BlackDiamonds> I would make a bug and then request them to look at it
<RAOF> JSharp: The protocol is generally to go to www.launchpad.net and file a bug against the package :)
<BlackDiamonds> RAOF, how does one ping another person via launchpad ?
<RAOF> BlackDiamonds: One doesn't.  Why would you want to?
<BlackDiamonds> can you assign them to the bug or subscribe them ?
<BlackDiamonds> how else would they be aware of the bug ?
<RAOF> BlackDiamonds: You *can*, but they are likely to kill you if you do :)
<JSharp> RAOF, <G> okay
<JSharp> heh
<RAOF> If they're interested in that package, they may well have set themselves as a bug contact (I've done this for a couple of packages).
<RAOF> Otherwise, there's a whole group of non-devs (ubuntu-bugsquad) whose job it is to check out bugs, confirm that they're in a state that it's worth bringing them to the attention of a dev, and then marking appropriately.
<jjlwork> RAOF: it auto configured the only reason I upgraded was because hardy fixed my fn buttons. What can I do to configure it properly?
<RAOF> jjlwork: Then it might be a bug.  Upgrading to hardy to *fix* things is a bad idea at this point. :)
<blkorpheus> lol
<blkorpheus> so true
<blkorpheus> only minor breakage for me
<blkorpheus> I want my damn weather applet back though:-P
<RAOF> For example, we've just broken nautilus.  By design.
<jjlwork> RAOF: I know that, lol, but I figure if the only issue I am having is my wireless *should* be able to do something to fix it
<RAOF> jjlwork: Yeah.  The trick is working out why.  Basically, you'd want to pastebin things like your dmesg log.
<RAOF> Ok, so it's not quite breaking nautilus by design.  But the current nautilus doesn't do everything the old nautilus did.
<blkorpheus> I like runing develop version
<blkorpheus> everyday is xmas
<blkorpheus> alwasy new updates
<blkorpheus> then if something breaks
<blkorpheus> I have a new puzzle
<blkorpheus> wheeeee
<jjlwork> dmesg looks the same as it does in 7.10, I did notice a difference in iwconfig it lists it as wlan0_rename rather that eth1
<RAOF> You were using iwl in 7.10?
<RAOF> When it wasn't working very well, at least for me?
<jjlwork> yes, working perfect in 7.1
<phoul> Does anyone know how to burn a bootable iso that uses .ccd .img .sub
<phoul> I dled a iso image and i need to burnz it for school but im not sure how to use this, THey are all for 1 image
<r00723r0> Hey.
<r00723r0> I'm having issues mounting my iPod.
<RAOF> jjlwork: You probably weren't using the iwl drivers then :).  You were probably using the ipw3945 drivers from the restricted manager.
<jjlwork> how can I tell
<jjlwork> is there a command I can use that tells me what I was using?
<RAOF> No, not really.
<RAOF> What's the actual problem, again?
<jjlwork> I am on the wirelss right now but I selected 2.6.22-14-generic when booting (I think that means I am using 7.10 now instead right?)
<RAOF> o/` Is it wicked not to care? o/`
<RAOF> jjlwork: No, that means you're using the 2.6.22-14-generic kernel.  Everything else will still be from Hardy.
<r00723r0> Anyone know?
<jjlwork> ahhh, well then it works with the older kernel but not with the new one
<jjlwork> does that help narrow it down?
<RAOF> jjlwork: Not really.  Do you have linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24-4-generic installed?
<DanaG> "Unable to mount the volume 'Hitachi'.
<DanaG> Mount point /media/HFS+ does not exist.
<DanaG> WTF?
<DanaG> For one, it's not the right place to mount it; for another, it should CREATE the mount point!
<jjlwork> is there a command that I can type that tells me if I have  linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24-4-generic installed?
<JSharp> okay, I reported that bug <G> so hopefully it'll get fixed before release <G>
<RAOF> jjlwork: "aptitude show linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24-4-generic" should work.
<jjlwork> thanks, yes it is installed (I will add that command to my repetoire:)
<RAOF> Ok.
<RAOF> So, again, what is the actual problem?
<jjlwork> When I use the new kernel I can't get wirelss to work, it looks like it is working fine, but can't detect or join any networks
<RAOF> ie: what part of the wireless stack fails to work - wlan0_rename isn't created?  doesn't show up in network manager?
<jjlwork> it shows in network manage and wlan0_rename is created and looks fine in dmesg
<RAOF> Ok.  It just doesn't see any networks?
<jjlwork> it just doesn't *do* anything
<jjlwork> yes
<jjlwork> and I can't manually tell it to join them either
<RAOF> Ok.
<RAOF> Well, I'd suggest just filing a bug.
<jjlwork> thanks, did that already, I'll wait and see then :)
<RAOF> Fair enough.
<jjlwork> any suggestions on what to put in the bug report to help the dev team make sense of what I am trying to tell them?
<jjlwork> all I put was that it wan't working lol
<RAOF> Well, dmesg logs are good.  The versions of everything.  *Precisely* what you've tried.
<jjlwork> by versions of everyhting do you mean pasting the results of apt-show-versions
<RAOF> I'm not sure what that output would be, I've never used it.
<RAOF> What I meant was the version of everything vaguely related: the linux-image package, linux-ubuntu-modules, network manager, nm-applet, etc.
<DanaG> Oh yeah, to fix the wlan0_rename naming, look in /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<wastrel> heh wlan0_rename i kindof like it
<r00723r0> I'm having issues mounting my iPod. Anyone know how to fix this?
<RAOF> !doesntwork | r00723r0
<ubotu> r00723r0: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<r00723r0> RAOF, it isn't mounting, period.
<RAOF> When you...?
<r00723r0> My iPod just has the charging thing on it.
<r00723r0> When I do anything.
<RAOF> Such as?
<r00723r0> Try to mount it, reboot, sudo everything previously mentioned.
<RAOF> And by "try to mount", you presumably mean running "mount <someopts>" from a terminal?
<RAOF> So, things to do: post *exactly* what you try (this probably means pasting in the command line you're using).
<RAOF> And what happens: since it's not getting mounted, there'll be some error messages.  What is the terminal output, and what gets added to dmesg (pastebin these).
<alteregolio> dr. emmet brown, are you there?
 * Sebastian .oO( The question is not where, the question is when. )
<alteregolio> how can weed speed up ext3?
<clusty> i installed the CUDA drivers to try them out and stuff stopped working
<clusty> how can I reinstall the old ones?
<clusty> tried getting the old ones but now i have no GLX
<slytherin> Is anyone willing to test a fix for nautilus-open-terminal? I don't have access to a hardy system at present
<mrtimdog> slytherin: Hi, can do, is it in the repos?
<slytherin> mrtimdog: Sorry, I was away. It is not yet in repos. I am trying to fix bug 185435 I want to verify the fix before I submit the patch/debdiff
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 185435 in nautilus-open-terminal "nautilus-open-terminal no longer works in Hardy" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185435
<mrtimdog> slytherin: Ok, how can I help?
<mrtimdog> slytherin: Do you have a deb?
<slytherin> mrtimdog: I will upload the package somewhere or probably attach it to bug. install it, restart nautilus test that you can see 'Open Terminal' context menu and there are no side effects.
<slytherin> mrtimdog: I have i386 deb
<mrtimdog> :)
<slytherin> mrtimdog: Is that fine?
<mrtimdog> Yes, that's good.
<slytherin> five minutes and I will install it.
<slytherin> oops, upload it somewhere
<slytherin> mrtimdog: http://onkarshinde.googlepages.com/nautilus-open-terminal_0.8-1ubuntu2_.deb
<mrtimdog> slytherin: Looks good :)
<slytherin> mrtimdog: does it work? any crashes etc?
<slytherin> mrtimdog: You should see 'Open terminal' in context menu in any directory.
<mrtimdog> Yeah, it works. It's not crashed and the install went without any problems.
<slytherin> mrtimdog: Thanks for testing. I better attach the debdiff to the bug.
<alteregolio> libeel2-2
<mrtimdog> slytherin: I had to reset my preferred terminal emu to the default for it.
<slytherin> mrtimdog: That is fine. I think it is works with gnome-terminal
<mrtimdog> slytherin: I was using a custom one which uses a login shell so ignores the current dir.
<mrtimdog> slytherin: No probs.
<napster^> How Can I installs NFS or Samba either if I don't have those in my PC.
<Pici> napster^: What do you mean?
<npstr> Pici: how to share file betwen two ubuntu system in a LAN?
<Pici> !nfs | npstr
<ubotu> npstr: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<Pici> npstr: fyi, this channel is only for Hardy support, if you're using anything else, please ask in #ubuntu in the future.
<npstr> my problem is, I don't have it in my pc.
<npstr> Yes, I will Pici.
<Pici> Dont have what?
<slytherin> npster: Install NFS.
<npstr> I just ask, coz my professor wants me to LAN these 50+ xitrix mini-frame computers.
<npstr> All he know is WinXp.
<npstr> Sorry, got DC btw.
<slytherin> is anyone facing this problem that text files without extension don't open with double click?
<alteregolio> yeah because it has no extension
<jjlwork> I can't get iwl3945 to work, filed bug report but wondering if there is anything I can do in the meantime
<jjlwork> [ 74.877752] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready
<jjlwork> [ 74.878127] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0_rename: link is not ready
<jjlwork> [ 75.021625] iwl3945: Microcode SW error detected. Restarting 0x82000008.
<jjlwork> [ 75.021636] iwl3945: Error Reply type 0x00000005 cmd REPLY_SCAN_CMD (0x80) seq 0x4413 ser 0x0000004B
<jjlwork> [ 76.030284] iwl3945: Can't stop Rx DMA.
<mrtimdog> slytherin: I'd guess it's something to do with the nautilus work going on, they're working on it as far as I know.
<cavediver> Hi guys. I have noticed a change in Nautilus from 7.10 and that is if i type ssh://server in Hary it mounts as SFTP but in 7.10 it just browses the file system with sshfs (i think) The point is, SFTP seems much slower. Transfer of my 10GB backup takes 23 hours insted of 4 with 7.10. Anyone know if I can revert to sshfs in nauilus ?
<slytherin> mrtimdog: hm, I will wait for few days
<alteregolio> i use gnome commander as shell
<slytherin> cavediver: As of now, looks like nautilus is going through an overhaul. So many things may not work as expected.
<cavediver> i see
<slytherin> alteregolio: file opening was never dependent on extension in *nix world
<alteregolio> i apoliogize it,
<alteregolio> mr. van driessen
<slytherin> alteregolio: No one asked you to apologize. The reason I asked the question was because it was an unexpected behaviour after upgrading from gutsy.
<scizzo-> slytherin: from gutsy to hardy?
<alteregolio> something is messed up with atl1
<slytherin> scizzo-: yes. looks like after effect of nautilus/gio work
<scizzo-> what is the filetype on the file then?
<slytherin> scizzo-: without extension it reports application/octet-stream
<slytherin> scizzo-: s/it/nautilus
<scizzo-> slytherin: and if you ask it with file command?
<slytherin> scizzo-: text/plain
<scizzo-> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-vfs2/+bug/15246
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 15246 in gnome-vfs "Wrong MIME type por ISO-8859 text" [Unknown,Confirmed]
<scizzo-> its gnome-vfs2 that is creating that issue
<slytherin> scizzo-: I don't think it is same bug. I upgraded to hardy in last week. It was working fine till yesterday when I upgraded nautilus.
<Oli``> Anyone had issues using 2.6.24-4-generic + the restricted nvidia driver since this morning's update? I can only use -386 now =\
<slytherin> scizzo-: But I will still try to confirm if it is same
<scizzo-> slytherin: still it is the same sort of effect
<slytherin> scizzo-: May be it is, may be it is not. :-)
<alteregolio> i weed a problem
<alteregolio> how can i change the linux charset in terminal?
<alteregolio> in nautilus or other xbased apps extended ascii looks ok, but in terminal it looks weirdistic
<sakhi> Hi all, can someone assist me with the Theme of Ubuntu. I need the OS (ubuntu) to display a name/logo on start-up.
<sakhi> ok, wrong channel.
<bazhang> !usplash
<ubotu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<wastrel> feisty
<coz_> hey guys
<coz_> where are submissions place for hardy sounds
<coz_> startup logoff and logon
<slytherin> coz_: Submission? You mean you want new sounds?
<coz_> slytherin, no have created sounds for hardy startup logogg and logon
<coz_> logoff
<slytherin> coz_: So you want to submit them for inclusion?
<coz_> slytherin, yes
<slytherin> coz_: Try sending a mail on ubuntu-devel-discuss mailing list
<coz_> slytherin, ok i will try that thanks:)
<coz_> slytherin, thanks just joined the mailing list
<Hobbsee> or ubuntu artwork ML
<Hobbsee> as that's the one who does the music and other art
<coz_> Hobbsee, well I am on th eubuntu artwork team  and I didnt know that
<coz_> Hobbsee, so let me check with troys thanks
<tumbleweed__> hardy heroin, eh? I knew you guys were up to no good!
<wamty> how to reset lost root password, the best way?
<Pici> wamty: If this isnt a Hardy question you should be asking in #ubuntu.
<wastrel> i have hardy
<ikonia> thats greawt
<ikonia> great
<wastrel> gweat
<mrtimdog> Quick Q.. What's the default root shell? /bin/sh, /bin/dash, or /bin/bash?
<sarthor> Hi, i am using hard, i m new but i have upgraded to hard, it was my mistake, my laptop boots very slow. and also take a lot of time for loading gui. any help> i will answer if any info needed
<Pici> sarthor: Hardy?
<sarthor> Pici> 	Ubuntu hardy 8.04
<blkorpheus> from your comment , there is no telling what could be the issue
<blkorpheus> you will either need to drill down what else could be wrong
<blkorpheus> or reinstall 7.10, and don't upgrade again until you know what you are doing
<blkorpheus> some ppl do not have what it takes to run development software
<sarthor> blkorpheus> there was cd drive in my laptop. but not now. its out of order now.
<blkorpheus> again "out of order" says nothing really
<blkorpheus> specifics are needed
<Pici> !doesntwork
<ubotu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<blkorpheus> nice
<sarthor> Strange. Its not my maternal language.
<blkorpheus> my bad
<scizzo-> sarthor: to put it simple.....if you are not custome to error search or to look for problems before asking it is not a good idea to upgrade to Hardy
<sarthor> Dear, if some one dont want to help, so he can stay silent. i think its better, Can you speek pashto/urdu/punjabi, because you dont know this languge, So any style of you asking in these language will be apriciatted
<blkorpheus> basically
<blkorpheus> wow
<sarthor> scizzo-> I am new, i saw there that update is available..and i clicked.
<sarthor> that was my worst mistake
<blkorpheus> sarthor, reinstall Gutsy, and be done with it
<blkorpheus> eom
<sarthor> blkorpheus> I am here because there is no CD/DVD Drive with me
<blkorpheus> sarthor, reinstall Gutsy, and be done with it
<sarthor> blkorpheus> OK. thanks for you help my friend
<blkorpheus> you are welcome
<blkorpheus> sorry about the language barrier
<blkorpheus> good luck
<afflux> anyway, I'm experiencing the same slowdown
<sarthor> blkorpheus> no problem. i can understand that i am unable to explain my self, but i cam compell to do so.
<afflux> I can't really tell what's the cause, but I think its the kernel as it's been faster with 2.6.22-14
<afflux> but you get used to it ;)
<blkorpheus> sarthor, you get an "A" for effort
<blkorpheus> you should not have to get used to a "slowdown"
<blkorpheus> a friend of mine wanted to go Hardy
<blkorpheus> he is a first time linux user
<sarthor> "A"?
<blkorpheus> I avised against it
<afflux> sarthor: a good grad
<blkorpheus> he upgraded anyway
<afflux> *grade
<sarthor> Oh..
<sarthor> Got now.
<blkorpheus> his system slowed
<blkorpheus> for two reason
<blkorpheus> Firefox bug with his intergrated graphics Intel
<Assid> heya
<blkorpheus> and that damn Tracker
<blkorpheus> i unstalled that tracker garbage as soon as I upgraded
<sarthor> natilous ....or somthing this name hav also bug.
<sarthor> in hardy
<blkorpheus> all it did was hog resources
<afflux> yes, i noticed that some time ago
<afflux> but I think that's okay now
<blkorpheus> WHY would they put tracker in by default escapes me
<afflux> as I said, 2.6.22-14 went fine... and I don't want to report a bug like "system is slow, i have no idea!" against ubuntu ;)
<blkorpheus> well I guess after its done cataloguing the whole machine it will stop
<blkorpheus> but I have 300GB
<sarthor> blkorpheus> Yes. you point right think. What this traker do? why it is?
<blkorpheus> it seemed to never stop hogging
<blkorpheus> sarthor, remove it
<Assid> hey
<sarthor> blkorpheus> how??
<blkorpheus> but if there is something you are unaware o, READ about it first
<sarthor> apt-get -y remove traker?
<Assid> anyone know if the brightness bugs for laptops has been fixed yet?
<blkorpheus> sarthor, read the topic one more time
<blkorpheus> this is not theplace to ask how to install and remove software
<blkorpheus> if that is an issue for you, this is the last place you should be
<sarthor> blkorpheus> TOPIC, i just saw , Same to my problem. i think now in real. "I am the Orignal Fool"
<blkorpheus> not to sound crass, but those guys wrote the topic for a reason
<blkorpheus> sarthor, all of that "went over my head" :/
<sarthor> blkorpheus> No Dear. you people help here a lot. i admitt it.
<blkorpheus> I try
<iyigun> hej, i have hardy, i installed updates yesterday, and i noticed that samba was removed
<iyigun> i installed samba, my shares are working now
<iyigun> but i have following error when I press Places -> Network: "Nautilus cannot handle network: locations."
<frej> iyigun: part of gnome-vfs->gio transition.. not really related to samba
<N1c> Anyone know where i can get the hardy .debs ?
<blkorpheus> N1c, what?!?
<Assid> hrmm hardy is acting way too strange
<Assid> okay quick question
<N1c> i meant , i want to have access too alll Hardy Heron pkgs (.DEBS) like Mesa 7.0.2 .deb
<Assid> i know hardy is like bleeding edge and everything..
<DanaG> Gack, I had to sysrq-k Xorg because something broke my keyboard.
<Assid> but doesnt it feel strange that we have things breaking when we already have PREVIOUS versions that are proper
<DanaG> It kept spamming left-arrow, and the ctrl key didn't work.
<Assid> why not use older base.. and use newer versions of the softwares
<blkorpheus> N1c, would'nt the packages be where they always are?
<N1c> ammm , where?!
<N1c> in my cd?!
<scizzo-> N1c: how long have you been using .debs and ubuntu?
<N1c> ubuntu since it was released (when i had my 100 free cd's)
<N1c> Debian , tried it a little bit before ubuntu (and i hate IT)
<Assid> does anyone read what i write?
<N1c> assid no one can see you
<N1c> please stop writting in white as our background is white too :P
<Assid> stop writing in white?!?!?
<N1c> Just a joke
<N1c> Assid , anyone I see that hardy is build onto Gutsy or i am wrong?
<scizzo-> N1c: so what about changing in the available packages to use "All Available applications" in the Add/Remove Applications?
<N1c> i guess thats answer your question
<N1c> Scizzo ,  i can't , i formated Hardy and i am now using Gutsy LiveCD
<blkorpheus> N1c, you shoudl read the topic
<N1c> but , i will try some Hardy pkgs on Gutsy
<N1c> and What?! , the guys over #Ubuntu sends me to here
<N1c> I just want to know where i can get Hardy .debs
<blkorpheus>  If you are here to ask questions such as "what repositories do i use?", "is hardy going to break for me?", update without checking what is to be updated, or do not know how to resolve dependancies with apt, DO NOT RUN HARDY
<blkorpheus> If you are here to ask questions such as "what repositories do i use?"
<blkorpheus>  DO NOT RUN HARDY
<N1c> BLKOR , i allrready found the answer for your questions in the hard way ;-)
<blkorpheus> plonk
<N1c> Upgrading from Gutsy TOO Hardy (Got my alots of problems with gnome)
<DrPHP> err
<DrPHP> got cut
<N1c> Downloading Hardy on LiVECD get me anther problem (ram) then cd then etc...
<DrPHP> what problems ?
<N1c> after that WOW hardy started =) , and my wifi not supported
<N1c> Now i am going back to gutsy and all what i am asking is where i can get Hardy .DEBS
<iyigun> grej:  thanks, i'll check that
<scizzo-> N1c: with all honesty it does sound like you need to read about the apt-get system and how .debs works
<N1c> i will try --force and i will take all the risk
<DrPHP> N1c: am updating here
 * DrPHP is Assid
<DrPHP> but my network went up and down
<N1c> DrPHP *GOOD LUCK*
<DrPHP> yeah lets see how it goes
<N1c> Anyway i wish you good luck more then i had on Hardy
<N1c> Just in case , you wont see FireFox 3 (as on alpha 3) there is 2.0.10 *dont get dispointed)
<N1c> also on Ubuntu HomePage it says  7.10
<DrPHP> so no firefox3?
<N1c> lol , you will need to install your self
<nanonyme> imo doesn't really matter
<nanonyme> it's not ready yet anyway
<N1c> Also Hardy having problem with xorg.conf
<nanonyme> LTS doesn't sound like a proper release to include alpha software
<DrPHP> true
<N1c> on livecd , it gets my xorg.conf right which imporoved mt FPS but not when i installed it
<scizzo-> N1c: stop flaming about problems....read the topic
<N1c> its aliitle kind of bug
<N1c> scizzo i am not flaming =) , i am just telling him what he will find
<DrPHP> personally i think hardy should solve the problems i had with gutsy
<DrPHP> specially if its LTS
<Trewas> firefox3 is in hardy, but obviously not the default browser
<DrPHP> compiz for example.. issues with that
<N1c> DrPHP , you wont be happy with it , but i hope Alpha 4 will do it
<N1c> DrPHP do you have X3100?
<blkorpheus> FF3 works for me without issue
<DrPHP> nah .. dell d600 with mobility firegl 9000
<scizzo-> N1c: actually you are......since you are pointing at certain problems also knowing that hardy is a development release state.....please stop pointing at the most obvious problems...it is a development release and if you are not comfortable with the apt-get system, error searching, debugging and .deb handling then you should not run it....
<DrPHP> err.. someone should look into that brightness jumps
<N1c> scizzo thats why i am building my programs from source =)
<N1c> I never trust any apt-get install nor emerge or any other programs for installing programs in any OS
<N1c> Out of the topic
<N1c> Where i can find the .DEBS for Hardy? ;-)
<nanonyme> erm, what?
<N1c> DrPHP it still with it , Just set it to some things like 75% = FULL or 95% = lowest
<DrPHP> and where do i set that
<N1c> emm , lets me remeber
<DrPHP> known bug right?
<N1c> Its old and really old
<N1c> DrPHP , try power managment , System=>Admin/System => ScreenServer
<N1c> Anyone know where i could find Hardy Developers?
<N1c> *HERE*
<wastrel> i have hardy
<N1c> wastrel i have easy
<Assid> err
<Assid> found one more bug
<Assid> apparently if you enable compiz (when you enable it from appearance)
<Assid> it just crashes when you try and go there again
<Assid> okay i broke this
<Assid> i cant access appearance preferances witrhout it breaking on me
<Assid> err whats some sites similar to yousendit?
<Assid> nothing happens when i try and access other tabs in appearance
<HellMind> anyone tried oss2jack?
<alteregolio> yeah, i tried it, but now i see more intense colors
<HellMind> Its for sound not video -_-
<BlackDiamonds> I was just looking at linux mint and I noticed they have one standard mechanism for installing apps
<BlackDiamonds> opposed to add/remove and synapatic on ubuntu
<BlackDiamonds> any reason why we have two ?
<alteregolio> because of redundancy
<askand> !info rawstudio
<ubotu> rawstudio (source: rawstudio): open source raw-image converter. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6+20071101-1 (hardy), package size 215 kB, installed size 568 kB
<BlackDiamonds> !info linux-wlan-ng
<ubotu> linux-wlan-ng (source: linux-wlan-ng): utilities for wireless prism2 cards. In component main, is extra. Version 0.2.8+svn1839+dfsg-2ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 106 kB, installed size 528 kB
<alteregolio> !info ubuntu atheistic edition
<ubotu> Package ubuntu does not exist in hardy
<BlackDiamonds> also quick question
<BlackDiamonds> whats the name of that sources.list creator ?
<BlackDiamonds> the one that makes one with some unoffical repos in it and medibuntu (sp?)
<askand> How do I request rawstudio to be upgraded in hardy?
<BlackDiamonds> askand file a bug ?
<BlackDiamonds> then bother a motu
<askand> BlackDiamonds: I file a bug against rawstudio in launchpad?
<BlackDiamonds> yeah
<askand> okok ill try
<BlackDiamonds> you need to explain why it needs to be upgrated
<BlackDiamonds> and ask for a sync from debian unstable
<BlackDiamonds> also I need a good sources.list generator
<BlackDiamonds> or a list of repos to add to my config
<askand> BlackDiamonds: Done! Does it look ok to you? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rawstudio/+bug/185757
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 185757 in rawstudio "New version avaible: rawstudio-0.7" [Undecided,New]
<BlackDiamonds> good
<BlackDiamonds> now you either need to wait for the maintainer, a motu guy or the bug squad to do something with it
<BlackDiamonds> hopefully before the freeze for hardy
<askand> BlackDiamonds: okok thanks for helping
<BlackDiamonds> I still need a sources.list generator
<BlackDiamonds> or a list of the repos I should add
<alteregolio> what does that mean, nautilus can not handle network thingys
<alteregolio> could not display ///:network
<askand> The only generator I know if seems to be broken http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic/
<askand> alteregolio: have you installed samba?
<alteregolio> ah
<alteregolio> i think i removed that during nautilus upgrade
<askand> ah ok :) try to reinstall
<alteregolio> !samba-common and samba is already installed i see
<alteregolio> if i try to install nautilus-share it wants remove libeel2-2 then nautilus won't work
<askand> ah an you are using hardy?
<alteregolio> yeah hardy heron today: 23:00 updated
<alteregolio> 30min ago
<askand> ah ok..well wait to see if someone else know, else you perhaps should file a bug :)
<askand> alteregolio: network is apparently broken because of the new gvfs in nautilus
<askand> it is a known problem and no bug filing is neccesary
<resolution> my screen and graphics program crashes, anyone know how to get it to work?
<BlackDiamonds> !info linux-wlan-ng
<ubotu> linux-wlan-ng (source: linux-wlan-ng): utilities for wireless prism2 cards. In component main, is extra. Version 0.2.8+svn1839+dfsg-2ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 106 kB, installed size 528 kB
#ubuntu+1 2008-01-25
<alex_mayorga> hello all, how do I deactivate the system "beep" it "rings" even if I have the system sound muted
<tumbleweed__> has anyone packaged latencytop for hardy yet?
<tumbleweed__> System -> preferences -> sound -> system beep
<tumbleweed__> ;/
<alex_mayorga> tumbleweed__, remember me from saturday??
<tumbleweed__> mmmmm
<tumbleweed__> don't think so
<tumbleweed__> but I'm kind of out of it
<tumbleweed__> you'll have to refresh my memory
<alex_mayorga> shouldn't the Fn+mute button turn out the system beep as well?
<tumbleweed__> nope
<tumbleweed__> different device entirely
<tumbleweed__> the pc speaker isn't controlled by the soundcard
<alex_mayorga> about mixing up the KDE, GNOME, XFCE icons when installing *ubuntu-desktop from other *ubuntu-desktop
<tumbleweed__> oh
<tumbleweed__> right
<tumbleweed__> I'm bad with names
<alex_mayorga> not a prob, I was probably using a different handle back then
<alex_mayorga> I feel like that "bug" warrants a blueprint or something, but I'm really not familiar with ubuntu processes :S
 * tumbleweed__ shrugs
<tumbleweed__> I would like some milk from the milkman's wife's tits.
<tumbleweed__> oh how rude of me
<tumbleweed__> "tits"
<alex_mayorga> known bug? Firefox 3 won't "register" under System -> Prefs ->Preferred Apps
<tumbleweed__> hmmm
<alex_mayorga> tumbleweed__. you lost me there, sorry
<tumbleweed__> not sure
<tumbleweed__> there is another way to do it, though
<tumbleweed__> you want to use it instead of firefox?
<alex_mayorga> English not my first tongue
<tumbleweed__> ah
<tumbleweed__> I was talking about breasts
<alex_mayorga> always a good thing I believe
<tumbleweed__> like I said, I'm out of it
<tumbleweed__> I thought the cashier was a unix command and I kept trying to punch out man cashier on the debit thing
<alex_mayorga> would you vote on such a "bug" on the mixed *untu-desktops
<tumbleweed__> mmmm
<tumbleweed__> not bug
<tumbleweed__> "enhancement"
<alex_mayorga> feature request maybe
<alex_mayorga> then how to file it, blueprint or bug?
<tumbleweed__> yeah
<tumbleweed__> you've got me there ;/
<tumbleweed__> bug
<alex_mayorga> to late for hardy, already?
<tumbleweed__> nope
<alex_mayorga> OK. I'll file it and let you know in case you're interested
<alex_mayorga> should I consult somewhere else first?
<alex_mayorga> tumbleweed__, would you share the hack to register FF3 as default?
<tumbleweed__> alex_mayorga : I'm unsure if it actually works, but update-alternatives --config firefox
<tumbleweed__> try it out
<tumbleweed__> errr
<tumbleweed__> sudo
<blkorpheus> or set it in preferred applications
<tumbleweed__> blkorpheus : he just said it doesn't show up
<tumbleweed__> ;/
<blkorpheus> sorry just popped in
<alex_mayorga> blkorpheus, doesn't show there, I'm actually wondering if it's a known bugger
<blkorpheus> the whole preferred face doe snot appear, weird
<alex_mayorga> can someone replicate?
<blkorpheus> shows on mine
<blkorpheus> whihc is how I set FF3 as my default browser
<blkorpheus> you have to choose Custom web browser
<blkorpheus> do you even get the preferred aplications dialog?
<blkorpheus> thats what I'm not understanding
<blkorpheus> ???
<tumbleweed__> brb, herb
<alex_mayorga> yes, I get the preferred "applet"
<alex_mayorga> but the only option in there is Firefox and Custom
<alex_mayorga> I feel like FF3 should show as well, shouldn't it?
<Amaranth> alex_mayorga: No, not really
<Amaranth> alex_mayorga: FF3 will replace FF2 eventually
<DarkMageZ> is firefox 3 likely to replace firefox 2 for 8.04 release?
<alex_mayorga> my understanding is FF2 and FF3 would coexist, at least for a while, like FF1 and FF2, am I wrong?
<dehspehl> alex_mayorga: yeah, as far as development goes but FF2 is done as far as features
<wastrel> i filed a bug and upstream fixed it - haven't seen an update for a couple of days, should i worry that the fix isn't going to make it into hardy?  (universe package)
<DarkMageZ> wastrel, see if the bug exists on launchpad. if it does then poke the bug. if not then file it noting there's a patch upstream.
<wastrel> i put it in launchpad :]
<wastrel> that's how upstream found out about it
<DarkMageZ> ah. so upstream commented on the bug saying it was fixed? all you need to do is poke a motu with a stick.
<DarkMageZ> or in my case. poke them over and over until one of them started to bleed ?
<underwatercow> Are there any serious issues with Hardy currently? ie. if I were to run an upgrade now, would I regret it?
<alteregolio> i think maximus prime works
<IcemanV9> underwatercow: read the /topic, then decide if it is worth the trip or not :)
<underwatercow> IcemanV9: I did, I just wanted to make sure that I wasn't going to have it deleting my games or X again... ;-D
<IcemanV9> underwatercow: back it up then ... ^_^
<underwatercow> IcemanV9: Naturally. ;-D Just like to know if I should expect issues so I can plan around it.
<underwatercow> Is there a noticeable difference in the new Xorg? Or is it mostly under the hood?
<IcemanV9> underwatercow: i haven't try the upgrade yet ... plan to do that later .. probably this weekend. install fresh works (at least for me)
<underwatercow> IcemanV9: Yeah... I suppose that wouldn't complicate things too much... Do you know if there is a way to find out which programs you have changes from a default install...
<underwatercow> changed*
<underwatercow> that is
<underwatercow> removed or installed
<underwatercow> from the repo
<alteregolio> who invented the tux?
<IcemanV9> underwatercow: i just changed to a different mirror ... i haven't play with it for a while now. :/
<milian> is the new .24 kernel integrated in hardy?
<milian> and will it be made available for gutsy users?
<avatar_> % uname -a
<avatar_> Linux estate 2.6.24-4-generic #1 SMP Mon Jan 14 17:30:39 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<avatar_> yes, 2.6.24 is in hardy
<avatar_> and afaik it wil not be in the repositories for gutsy
<milian> ty
<alteregolio> whats the name of this searchengine?
<alteregolio> it finds also wrong typo stuff
<ccooke> alteregolio: ... is that an Ubuntu Hardy question?
<alteregolio> the search applet
<alteregolio> bayoran text regconition or something
<bardyr> hey
<bardyr> i have some problems with the latest kernel updates, when i boot it freezes and i need to hit the power bottom and hold/hit keys for it for it to boot
<bardyr> and can it be that the kernel sources/headers are missing?
<bardyr> does anyone know if nautilus + sftp is broken? i suddenly get Access denied on all my sftp shares
<DarkMageZ> bardyr, if that's the only way nautilus is brokenzed for you then you're doing well :p
<DarkMageZ> bardyr, does Places > Network load for you?
<bardyr> nope
<slytherin> I asked this yesterday also and got some help. But I need tested again to test 'nautilus-open-terminal' package. :-)
<bardyr> slytherin, sure what do you need?
<slytherin> bardyr: This extension is currently not working in hardy. I have prepared the fix. I want someone to test the package. Can you please refer bug 185435
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 185435 in nautilus-open-terminal "nautilus-open-terminal no longer works in Hardy" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185435
<bardyr> slytherin, refer?
<slytherin> bardyr: I mean read it once. I have links for the package added in that bug.
<bardyr> slytherin, is your ppa nautilus-open-terminal_0.8-1ubuntu2~ppa1_i386.deb okay?
<slytherin> bardyr: Yes it is.
<bardyr> where should the terminal option be :/
<slytherin> bardyr: You will need to restart nautilus, either 'killall nautilus' or relogin. The open terminal option should show in right click menu in any folder or even on desktop
<bardyr> oh, works
<slytherin> bardyr: any nautilus crashes?
<bardyr> slytherin, nope even tried to reproduce the trash segfault
<slytherin> bardyr: Good. Thanks for testing. :-)
<bardyr> np
<bardyr> slytherin, this is actually a pretty nice feature :D
<slytherin> bardyr: And you never knew it?
<bardyr> slytherin, no, usually i just copy/pasted the location
<slytherin> bardyr: Can you add comment to the bug that package from my PPA works. So I will have some moral support. :-P
<bardyr> yea
<emgent> someone know how to downgrade (hardy-gutsy) in clean mode?
<bazhang> !downgrade
<ubotu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<Filibberdy> hi all, does anyone know of any outstanding issues with sun's jdk and firefox? Im having trouble getting applets to load
<slytherin> Filibberdy: What is error exactly?
<Filibberdy> slytherin, nothing, applets just dont load
<Filibberdy> about:config shows java's as installed and working
<Filibberdy> but i just get blank spaces where the applets should be
<slytherin> Filibberdy: Anything to do with some sort of proxy settings?
<Filibberdy> no proxy settings, works fine in Edgy on the same pc
<slytherin> Filibberdy: As far as I know there are no outstanding issues. Can you paste the output of about:plugins somewhere? A screenshot perhaps
<Oli``> Is is a bug or a "feature" that the Window List panel-applet will *only* show windows from all desktops?
<LeeJunFan> Anyone got a radeon working with hardy right now? Just installed, have to use vesa drivers :( radeon doesn't start, fglrx locks. The generated xorg.conf looks absent a lot of config options, but even my working config from gutsy doesn't work.
<slytherin> Oli``: What do you mean by 'only' what else do you expect?
<Filibberdy> i'll try slytherin
<slytherin> LeeJunFan: Which radeon?
<LeeJunFan> 9700 mobility
<crdlb> what happens exactly if you use radeon?
<Oli``> slytherin: Well the default is just to show windows from the current desktop. Now if I open a window on Desktop 2, there's an entry for it on Desktop 1 3 and 4's window lists
<slytherin> Oli``: Of course then it is a bug
<LeeJunFan> crdlb: Xorg.log says no usable modes found
<Oli``> slytherin: there's a setting in its preferences, but that seems to not do anything for me.. Does the same happen for anybody else?
<slytherin> Oli``: I don't have access to hardy machine at present so can't confirm
<Filibberdy> LeeJunFan: have you tried putting Option "AGPMode" "4" in your xorg.conf,in the Device section?
<LeeJunFan> not yet.
<LeeJunFan> my old config didn't have it.
<LeeJunFan> Filibberdy: I'll give it a try and brb. I need to cp my log X log anyway.
<Filibberdy> slytherin: http://flibberdy.co.uk/plugs.html
<Filibberdy> i'll brb
<Flibberdy> slytherin: see anything odd in my about:config ?
<slytherin> Flibberdy: That page times out for me. :-( Why don't you paste the screenshot at picfu.com
<Flibberdy> http://picfu.com/link/1903/46783a8e77713659 slytherin
<slytherin> finalbeta: Damn. The ridiculous content filtering system in my office. :-( Sorry can't help you here
<Flibberdy> it's ok
<Flibberdy> i'll just keep bashing away until i get something working
<blkorpheus> well you guy broke liferea
<blkorpheus> ughh
<Flibberdy> it's a bit worrying that you couldn'tconnect to my website slytherin, my host must be having issues
<slytherin> finalbeta: What does this command say - ls -l /etc/alternatives/firefox-javaplugin.so
<Flibberdy> can't check at the mo, i've had to reboot into a working OS so i can continue working on my applets :)
<Flibberdy> I'll be back later when i'm back in trouble shooting mode
<Flibberdy> thanks for your help
<slytherin> Flibberdy: Ok. See you tomorrow same time if possible
<DanaG> http://patchwork.ozlabs.org/linuxppc/patch?id=16345
<DanaG> yay, somebody else realizes the CFS scheduler screwed-up-ness.
<LeeJunFan> okay, here's my Xorg.log and xorg.conf: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53460/
<LeeJunFan> Adding Driver "radeon" gives the output seen in the pastebin.
<LeeJunFan> actually, leaving no driver does the same thing.
<mrbrdo_> hey, how can i upgrade Kubuntu gutsy to hardy?
<senorpedro> hi ho
<DanaG> I'm also getting some apps freezing momentarily on open or close.
<DanaG> For example, when I'm starting my Gnome session, Pidgin freezes for a few seconds, until I get impatient and kill it.
<mrbrdo_> come on how do i upgrade to hardy
<Flibberdy> mrbrdo_: iirc it's sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -d
<mrbrdo_> all the wiki docs are for ubuntu, none for kubuntu or apt-get
<DanaG> !aptitude
<ubotu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. Like other APT front-ends, it can install/remove packages and their dependencies (on Dapper and earlier, however, only aptitude keeps track of unused dependencies). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<mrbrdo_> Flibberdy will that change my repositories though?
<Flibberdy> mrbrdo_: i haven't the foggiest, i installed from scratch
<DanaG> Also, apport won't let me even see backtraces if I have old versions of packages.
<Flibberdy> LeeJunFan: it sounds like you need to set up some video modes for your monitor
<Flibberdy> have you tried running: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<LeeJunFan> Flibberdy: yeah, I just found this too: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/141539
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 141539 in ubuntu "X fails to start with ATI Radeon 9100 IGP" [Undecided,New]
<Flibberdy> LeeJunFan: I used the OnTheEdge drivers to fix my X issues with the new ati driver
<LeeJunFan> not familiar with OnTheEdge drivers.(?)
<LeeJunFan> Flibberdy: where can I find more info on that?
<Flibberdy> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XorgOnTheEdge LeeJunFan
<LeeJunFan> Flibberdy: thanks, I'll look into that.
<bardyr> how come Bus 001 Device 010: ID 0b05:1706 ASUSTek Computer, Inc. WL-167G 802.11g Adapter [ralink] wont work with the latest rt2x00 drivers, i dont even try to use the card, its like it does not have the pci id for the card or something
<DanaG> Well, 2.6.24-5-generic is very slightly better, but not much.
<mrbrdo_> is KDE4 any more stable in hardy?
<bardyr> DanaG, is -5 released? :D
<mrbrdo_> it crashes all the time on my gutsy, even when i do something like open Konsole, or Firefox
<bardyr> DanaG, been waiting on a kernel after the last couple days filling kernel updates
<DanaG> The separate packages have all been released, but the linux-generic metapackage has not been pointed at them.
<LeeJunFan> Flibberdy: that did it! Thanks a bunch. Now everything seems so tiny at 1650x1080 compared to 640x480 :)
<bardyr> DanaG, it has now
<bardyr> :)
<bardyr> is the 2.6.24-5 kernel build against the released 2.6.24 kernel?
<DanaG> ANother weird thing with Hardy: when I enter my password into GDM, it sits there for about 2 to 5 seconds before logging in.
<DanaG> okay, linux-image-generic now also needs update.
<DanaG> oh, it has been.
<blkorpheus> thx did not know we have a newer kernel verison
<blkorpheus> still using -3-server
<blkorpheus> -4-server was broken
<blkorpheus> lets see if -5 works
<wastrel> i have hardy
<flipstar> kewl
<blkorpheus> new server kernel is broken as well
<kripken> hmm, login and logout sounds are now working after the latest update. Still no sound at the login screen itself though
<mrbrdo_> what's the proper way for beryl or whatever is the best now, on KDE4?
<mrbrdo_> link would be fine
<YangYin> hello could someone send me the repository link?
<Pici> YangYin: ?
<Pici> YangYin: What repo links?
<YangYin> yeah
<YangYin> pici deb http://ubuntu.something.something hardy
<DanaG> forgot one part: the 'component'
<DanaG> (as in main, universe, and such)
<Pici> YangYin: hardy is on all the repo mirrors.  Please see the /topic.
<YangYin> Pici: so there is no difference between the gutsy fiesty or heron so i could use fiesty?
<blkorpheus> why do you hate the topic?
<Pici> YangYin: I dont mean to be rude, but if you are confused about this you probably shouldn't be running Hardy.
<YangYin> Pici: your not rude, thank you for your help though
<YangYin> pici: sorry i was an idiot didn't see it
<YangYin> Pici: right under my nose, im sorry.
<flipstar> btw does it finally make a different if i upgrade trough all the alpha versions or install the final release ?
<bazhang> no difference--just more breakage along the way :}
<flipstar> oh :) okay just asking becourse updates never remove anythink
<Pici> !final
<ubotu> If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 8.04 (Hardy Heron) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Hardy. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<Le-Chuck_ITA> hi there - firefox is taking 100% cpu for me on the default start page
<Le-Chuck_ITA> in hardy
<flipstar> the ff beta2 release ?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> no firefox 2.0
<Le-Chuck_ITA> oh well I could also test the new one
<flipstar> hm it is shipped with it :)
<Le-Chuck_ITA> hmm
<Le-Chuck_ITA> in help/about it says 2.0.0
<flipstar> firefox 3 beta2 is already out..give it a try ;)
<Le-Chuck_ITA> ok but will it use my old config?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> shall I rename it?
<flipstar> i think it uses the old config
<flipstar> bookmarks and so
<Le-Chuck_ITA> thank you trying
<wastrel> hi
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I renamed my old config
<Le-Chuck_ITA> in any case firefox 2
<Le-Chuck_ITA> with my old config does NOT take 100% cpu
<gileswwwrk> heya is the -virtual kernel used for xen in hardy?
<pvandewyngaerde> anyone else having this problem ?? http://pastebin.com/m28f04405
<Gnine> 64bit version Fspot is working nicely
<DanaG> Alsa_driver: error on capture pollfd.
<DanaG> Alsa_driver: stat = fffffffc, xrun of at least    0.072 ms
<Gnine> 32bit version Fspot still has issues running slideshow
<underwatercow> After I upgraded to Hardy, I can't remote desktop... doesn't anyone know why this is?
<flipstar> you cant connect to a remote desktop or others can not connect ?
<underwatercow> I ran the upgrade over remote connection
<underwatercow> would that cause a problem?
<flipstar> oh not necessary but possible
<flipstar> so you dont have physically access to the machine ?
<underwatercow> I'm at school now, so not until later
<underwatercow> ;-D
<underwatercow> I can ssh though
<underwatercow> the remote desktop and firewall settings appear fine
<underwatercow> so I'm wondering if the server isn't running
<flipstar> hm maybe there was an configuration problem during the upgrade
<underwatercow> So the question is how to fix it... I'm not sure how to tell if the server is running
<underwatercow> or how to fix it if it's not
<flipstar> why dont you start that server again over the remote desktop ?
<underwatercow> I'm not sure what ubuntu uses
<underwatercow> it doesn't seem to use vncserver
<underwatercow> it's vino something isn't it?
<flipstar> my favourite is x11vnc
<underwatercow> if you go into preferences, remote desktop
<underwatercow> it is using a particular server
<underwatercow> I'm not sure what that is
<flipstar> yeah but there are graphical..
<underwatercow> yes... but what server do the settings correspond with?
<flipstar> krfb is the command for that
<underwatercow> what would I run manually?
<flipstar> krfb .. but you need to configure it graphically
<underwatercow> that's what ubuntu uses for it's vnc server?
<underwatercow> gnome?
<flipstar> no kde, sry
<flipstar> for gnome its vino ..
<mrbrdo_> hey
<mrbrdo_> i installed xorg-driver-fglrx
<mrbrdo_> but lsmod does not show fglrx
<mrbrdo_> using hardy of course
<crdlb> mrbrdo_: make sure you have linux-generic installed (assuming you're using the generic kernel)
<crdlb> if you do, try sudo modprobe fglrx
<NoelJB> firefox is no longer launched when I try to click a URL on the desktop, and no longer allows me to drop a URL on the desktop.  Anyone know if this is a known issue, and if not, where to look for the cause?
<NoelJB> In the latter case, I get "Drag and drop is only supported on local file systems" when trying to drop the URL.
<NoelJB> This broken with a recent update.  Was working previously.  Nothing found by Google search, so far.
<crdlb> NoelJB: nautilus has pretty much been rewritten
<crdlb> to use gio
<crdlb> so some things are broken :)
<NoelJB> crdlb, :-)  I can deal with broken during an alpha.  :-)  So it is nautilus.  Had a feeling.  Do you know if this has been opened on launchpad?  I'll subscribe to a bug report if one exists.
<crdlb> I'm sure there is a bug or two about the various regressions :)
<NoelJB> LOL
<NoelJB> crdlb, submitted.  I didn't see any dups, but if there is one, I'm sure they'll mark it.
<UnNaturalHigh> any of you know of a decent svn gui client?
<e_r_c_e> hello, i once more :)
<e_r_c_e> i have to install glade
<e_r_c_e> so i typed sudo apt-get install glade
<e_r_c_e> then, it typed this:
<e_r_c_e> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53492/
<fred_2> 'is another process using it?'
<Leechzilla> Any chance of blu-ray support in Hardy?
<e_r_c_e> fred_2: i didn't run any APT, i just started my comp..-
<fred_2> do you have autoupdate enabled <?
<e_r_c_e> nope
<e_r_c_e> it doesnt do anythink only notify me
<bardyr> is there any known issues with nautilus and gnome-vfs? i cant connect to sftp sites, all i get is Access Denied
<e_r_c_e> g00d night =)
<wastrel> there's autoupdate?
<atlef> i am surprised how stable this install of xubuntu daily build is, everything just works so far.
<fred_2> ack
<nacho_> hi
<nacho_> i found a missing dependency in anjuta
<nacho_> g++ should be a dependency because is needed for symbol browser
<nacho_> plugin
<crimsun> ...a C++ compiler is necessary?
<nacho_> it seems
<crimsun> g++ is already Recommended
<nacho_> i can't generate the global tags without the g++ compiler
<crimsun> strange, cpp itself isn't enough?
<nacho_> i think that no
<nacho_> i already had cpp installed when i try to generate the tags
<nacho_> did you try to generate the tags only with cpp?
<nacho_> you can try to generate them with this command:
<nacho_> /usr/share/anjuta/scripts/create_global_tags.sh
<atlef> is it possible to take a "snapshot" of my system as it is now, before i apply the updates
<crimsun> sure, with lvm.
<crimsun> Nexenta does something similar with ZFS.
<crimsun> and brr, asac's nm 0.7 snap really fscks associating with my encrypted APs.
<blkorpheus> where can one find the gobuntu kernel, besides it's install disk? Is it in the repos?
<crimsun> hmm?
<crimsun> it's the same base kernel.
<crimsun> linux-image-2.6.24-5-generic for the desktop image.
<crimsun> nacho_: I don't have anjuta installed.  Can you confirm that g++ is absolutely necessary?
<nacho_> i'll try it uninstalling it
<crimsun> nacho_: i.e., removing the 'g++-4.2' package causes the procedure to fail.
<blkorpheus> the generic kernel has non free blobs right?
<blkorpheus> I was informed that gobuntu has a kernel without those blobs
<blkorpheus> thus, not the regular generic kernel?
<crimsun> Hmm, that would be new to me.  Which blobs are missing, then?
<nacho_> crimsun, yep
<blkorpheus> the non-free ones?
<nacho_> if i uninstall g++ i get lots of warning when i try to generate the tags
<crimsun> blkorpheus: more precisely.
<crimsun> nacho_: warnings or errors?
<blkorpheus> http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-motu@lists.ubuntu.com/msg02804.html
<crimsun> blkorpheus: the only bits I know offhand that /might/ be suspect are the firmware.
<blkorpheus> non-free firmware
<nacho_> WARNING: Could not create tags file /home/jebe/.anjuta/tags/ORBit-CosNaming-2.0.anjutatags!
<blkorpheus> yup
<nacho_> that kind of warnings
<nacho_> but i mean if i am going to program with anjuta only with c i don't need to know that i need to have installed g++ to add global tags
<crimsun> nacho_: right, that's why it's currently an alternative.
<crimsun> meaning an "alternate dependency"
<crimsun> blkorpheus: that's still the case, and AFAIK, gobuntu doesn't use a separate one, but I don't mirror their development.
<crimsun> e.g., cassini.ko is still part of linux.
<crimsun> and is still shipped in -generic
<crimsun> nacho_: for that matter, g++ /is/ a Recommended package for anjuta.
<crimsun> that meta will pull in g++-4.2
<nacho_> mmm, strange
<crimsun> thus, using aptitude or apt-get to install anjuta will take care of that issue.
<nacho_> yeah, maybe you're right
<nacho_> yeah, but if i use gnome-devel
<DanaG> WTF?  Gparted thinks my hard drive is unpartitioned.
<nacho_> i am not going to get that information
<nacho_> i think
<DanaG> Well, I'm booted from it, so it must obviously be partitioned...
<crimsun> DanaG: unless you used lvm on the raw block device.
<DanaG> Nope.
<DanaG> I just accidentally did something to my partition table.
<DanaG> fdisk is fine and testdisk are fine, but cfdisk says: FATAL ERROR: Bad primary partition 3: Partition ends after end-of-disk
<DanaG> And gparted is just mysteriously empty.
<Sonicadvance1> eh....I seem to be missing a CPU core..this happened after a few updates yesterday.what's going on here? :P
<crimsun> hmm?
<crimsun> I wouldn't even be complaining.  5.9 hasn't been mirrored out yet.
<Sonicadvance1> cpu[1 x AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 5200+ @ 2.60GHz w/ 1024 KB L2 Cache]
<Sonicadvance1> one core! oh the horror
<crimsun> like I said, 5.9 is still building.
<Sonicadvance1> wait..
<Sonicadvance1> 5.9 of what?
<crimsun> linux.
<Sonicadvance1> eh?
<crimsun> which, heh, FTBFS due to a missing ABI bump.
<odin__> Can someone please help me install 64 bit nvidia drivers?
<crimsun> Sonicadvance1: linux is the name of the source package that generates your kernel images.
<crimsun> e.g., http://launchpadlibrarian.net/11569528/buildlog_ubuntu-hardy-i386.linux_2.6.24-5.9_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<DanaG> Aah, my extended partition extends beyond the end of the disk.
<Sonicadvance1> oh, ha, right >.>
<DanaG> I just installed a .5 something kernel; was that 32-bit only?
<odin__> Can someone please help me install 64 bit nvidia drivers?
<crimsun> DanaG: 5.8 is the latest that built.
<odin__> I tried following some guide to install them, and it made things all screwed up
<odin__> no one wants to help me? =(
<DanaG> I fixed my partitions.
<DanaG> I had to cfdisk dump, then feed the output back to it to find the error.  Then I fixed the error, and fed the fixed dump to it.
<askand> !info wine
<ubotu> wine (source: wine): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.53-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 34627 kB, installed size 107596 kB
#ubuntu+1 2008-01-26
<bernier> what's the command to update from gutsy to hardy
<chx> Will HH have Linux 2.6.24  ? I just read changelog and was blown away
<bernier> yes it will
<bernier> it in fact already has it
<wastrel> 2.6.24-4-generic
 * chx whistles merrily
<chx> three more months ?
<bernier> for final release it's on april 24th
<chx> next question, what can I do --lacking kernel coding capabilities--  to help https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-meta/+bug/137963 ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 137963 in linux-source-2.6.22 "[Gusty] ipw3945abg does not work with 802.11b-only WLANs" [Medium,Triaged]
<chx> Would, say, money help here?
<zoke> you mean a bounty ?
<chx> whatever
<chx> I am asking ways
<crimsun> i/win 21
<crimsun> (sorry)
<chx> I am traveling much more than anyone should and this is a thorn in my side, i need a usb adapter to back me up and it's very uncomfy
<chx> so, i would be willing to throw a few bucks it
<chx> zoke: so, how?
<DanaG> crimsun: do you do anything with the scheduler in the kernel?
<crimsun> DanaG: 2.4, yes.  2.6, no.
<DanaG> Aah.
<mluser-work> what packages do I need to build the vmware-tools from source?
<wastrel> did you fix the problem with the -i386 kernel being default in menu.lst ?
<wastrel> hrm no that was probably specific to me.
<wastrel> anyway the new kernel package isn't setting the correct kernel image in menu.lst
<wastrel> is that normal for alpha or a bug?
<crimsun> hmm.
<crimsun> mluser-work: Build-Depends: cpio, debhelper, build-essential, libqt3-mt-dev, linux-headers-$(uname -r), module-init-tools, rpm, sed, sharutils, bzip2, libgtk2.0-dev, libxxf86misc-dev, libxtst-dev, libxxf86vm-dev, libxinerama-dev
<mluser-work> crimsun: thanks
<DanaG> Anybody know what the "trousers" TPM subsystem can be used for?
<DanaG> Oh yeah, I noticed something about the following two packages:
<DanaG> !info jaaa japa
<ubotu> jaaa (source: jaaa): audio signal generator and spectrum analyser. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.2-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 37 kB, installed size 176 kB
<DanaG> They don't get along with pulseaudio, or even with my bare hda-intel device.  The apps demand mmap.
<DanaG> WTF?  No applets for AWN.  That's lame.
<wastrel> awn is from google
<DanaG> I mean, it doesn't COME with any applets.
<DanaG> At least in the Hardy packaged version, that is.
<Solarion> any idea what's up with nautilus + libeel2?
<crimsun> these questions are insanely vague.
<RAOF> DanaG: Thank you for reminding me.  I need to review the applets package on REVU
<crimsun> ugh, dinner, then more hacking.
<DanaG> Aah, so some applets are going to be packaged?  Cool.
<wers> on what exact date will hardy be released? :)
<mohbana> hi, i want to try out ubuntu but i have a few questions
<DanaG> If you're new to Linux, avoid Hardy.
<DanaG> But if you're just new to this distro specifically, you should at least give yourself a chance to become accustomed to apt and dpkg and such, if you haven't used them before.
<wastrel> distro
<Solarion> less vague: nautilus seems to require libeel2-2 >= 2.21.5 but 2.20.0-2ubuntu1 is to be installed.
<Solarion> hence nautilus is being held back
<DanaG> Development versions sometimes, or even 'often', have broken dependencies; make sure you know how to deal with them.  Also, make sure you're willing to live with brokenness if need be, or else you should just use released versions.
<Solarion> DanaG: all well and good, but I'm wondering if it's a known problem and if there's an eta on a fix.
<mohbana> i am currently running fedora 8, i have an extra partion i want to try out ubuntu 7.10.  How can i make a backup of my mbr and my fedora partion, i have another partion where i can store the images. thanks
<DanaG> Actually, I was talking to mohbana.
<RAOF> Solarion: I think your mirrors may be out of date; nautilus fully upgraded for me a couple of ays ago.
<Solarion> RAOF: I don't see a non-ubuntu or canonical mirror
<RAOF> Well, WorksForMe(tm)
<mohbana> anyone
<RAOF> mohbana: Well, dd's always fun.
<mohbana> huh?
<RAOF> As in dd if=/dev/yourpartition of=/path/to/your/backupfile
<DanaG> !faubackup
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about faubackup - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<DanaG> !info faubackup
<ubotu> faubackup (source: faubackup): Backup System using a Filesystem for Storage. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.9 (hardy), package size 32 kB, installed size 152 kB
<DanaG> It acts kinda' like "Time Machine", in that it links stuff.
<DanaG> I believe you restore with rsync.
<wers> on what exact date is hardy supposed to be released?
<mohbana> is there a gui based program
<wers> mohbana, you may want to try #ubuntu
<mohbana> ok thanks
<mohbana> wow 1115 people in there
<askand> !info gnochm
<ubotu> gnochm (source: gnochm): CHM file viewer for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.9-0ubuntu3 (hardy), package size 139 kB, installed size 756 kB
<LeeJunFan> anyone successfully using debmirror with hardy?
<Sonicadvance1> Nautilus seems to be borked :D
<Sonicadvance1> nautilus: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/gio/modules/libgiohal-volume-monitor.so: undefined symbol: libhal_ps_get_strlist
<DanaG> Who here would be able to fix grammatical errors in changelogs?  Look at the changelog for update-manager-core.
<DanaG>     - if the prerequists can not be authenticated,
<DanaG> (comma doesn't belong there.)
<RAOF> You can file a bug against the package, I think.  The next upload can have some historical revisionism. :)
<DanaG> WTF happened to "Connect to Server"?
<DanaG> My old gnome-vfs mount works, but dumps me at the root of the remote server.
<RAOF> Nautilus-gio broke it like a twig.
<DanaG> Hmm, transfer is working, but the new dialog is ugly.
<DanaG> No 'progress in dialog icon' anymore.
<DanaG> Well, if'n you wanna' start getting the file, you can do it with wget -C -- but better to throttle it to, say, 11 kilobytes per second so it doesn't speed past my upload.
<DanaG> And it's not ******** minimizeable.
<DanaG> (I put those asterisks there without counting them.)
<DanaG> That's odd:
<DanaG> my pidgin notifications interrupted my music.
<DanaG> I thought PulseAudio was supposed to not be susceptible to that.
<DanaG> The user `dana' is already a member of `pulse-rt'.
<nikolam> Hi I made seamonkey and iceape 1.1.7 from source. I made hardy packages and installed them on my current 7.10 instalation. But Now I cant start iceape as it is. It is only starting as Seamonkey. How can I make Iceape 1.1.7 for Hardy to act/look like Iceape 1.1.5?
<nikolam> Beacouse Iceape is consisted of some 25k dummu packages, requiring seamonkey install. The same is in hardy repo.
<dogsson> when you read(maybe too fast) does your eyes look creeepy? can someone beat me up for it? i know i got beat up once but a African Sudan guy. what to do? :D thank you
<dogsson> what happens if your lips and faces are dry? and do you care about bottom of my feet?
<Sebastian> Is today "Invasion of the Spam Bots Day"?
<dogsson>  how many words do you read at once?
<RAOF> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Jack_Sparrow!
<elkbuntu> RAOF?
<elkbuntu> oh
<RAOF> elkbuntu: Oh, dogsson's being crazy.
<RAOF> Ta.
<dogsson> <RAOF> huh?
<RAOF> dogsson: You appeared to have been saying completely random sentences.
<RAOF> This is not helpful :)
<dogsson> <RAOF> i am starting topics
<dogsson> <RAOF> how else can i communicate random thoughts?
<dogsson> Aussie aussie oi oi oi
<RAOF> dogsson: See the /topic.  This is not the place for random drunken thoughts :)
<RAOF> dogsson: Feel free to join #ubuntu-offtopic, though those thoughts may be offtopic for there, too.
<dogsson> RAOF you are disgrace as an Australian. thu (spit on ya)
<dogsson> RAOF> OI
<DanaG> I think there's a #ubuntu-offtopic-offtopic
<DanaG> perhaps.
<dogsson> is jerky head/hand behavior crazy behavior
<dogsson> or threatening behavior?
<RAOF> dogsson: Please don't.
<dogsson> RAOF perdon?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Hi all. Is it normal that tracker in hardy (but maybe also in gutsy where I was not using it) does not do indexing based on file names, so that if I create an empty file called xxxxy I will not find it by searching xxxxy?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> or is it only on my laptop?
<aantipop> if i type dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg im not able to select a driver for graphics card anymore ? and mouse protocol ??
<kripken> aantipop: I believe that this is due to changes in how XOrg works. Basically it should now all be automatic
<kripken> if you look at the xorg.conf files, they are now very short. Not like in the past, where they detailed everything
<aantipop> works great: Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<kripken> I get that when I run the FOSS driver. What are you running now?
<aantipop> so how do i set nvidia for the driver, manual edit ?
<aantipop> seems like nv
<aantipop> but i want nvidia, and i want to choose my mouseprotocol
<kripken> To use nvidia, just use the restricted-drivers-manager
<kripken> it'll do it all for you. No idea about the mouse though, but I believe you can add lines to xorg.conf, they will override the automatic configuration
<aantipop> it say its using it
<kripken> did you edit xorg.conf? anyhow, just change the driver in xorg.conf to "nvidia"
<aantipop> im on a xorg.conf that got automatically created, because i deleted my xorg.conf
<kripken> does it have a "Driver" line?
<aantipop> let me see
<aantipop> uhm xorg.conf i empty ?
<kripken> nothing at all?
<aantipop> there is no xorg.conf ha
<aantipop> let me reboot, i will be back
<aantipop> or is restarting x enough ?
<kripken> I have no idea what'll happen if you restart X without an xorg.conf... bt you can try ;)
<aantipop> hmm will reboot, see you soon
<kripken> yes, restart X is enough. Logout-login from GNOME restarts X for me
<aantipop> k
<aantipop> it runs without a xorg.conf
<aantipop> maybe this is the bulletproof thing ?
<bardyr> no
<aantipop> so how do i enable nvidia without a xorg.conf ?
<bardyr> aantipop, xorg has been able to run without a xorg.conf got a long time
<kripken> do you still not have an xorg.conf?
<aantipop> no, no xorg.conf
<bardyr> aantipop, you use the xorg.conf to override automatic settings like selecting binary drivers and changing kayboard layout, etc
<aantipop> now i think i created one with dpkg reconfigure xserver-xorg
<kripken> I would either write a skeleton xorg.conf, or try to reinstall nvidia-glx
<bardyr> kripken, nvidia-xconfig
<aantipop> there is a very small xorg.conf now, missing graphics driver and whatnot
<aantipop> strange thing is, retricted manager says: nvidia in use..
<kripken> you can add a line for the graphics driver to set it to nvidia. Or do what bardyr said, I think that will work also
<aantipop> will do
<aantipop> but my main problem are the mouse-settings
<kripken> no idea about that, sorry
<aantipop> my logitech mouse runs at 400 dpi, but is capable of 800 i guess
<aantipop> hmm brb
<aantipop> got nvidia back, hooray for 2007 backup's
<kripken> mouse too?
<aantipop> kripken: mouse works, but im not sure which cpi it uses
<kripken> I think it makes sense to file a bug regarding the mouse issue. It appears there is now no good way to do what you wanted
<coastGNU> oem-config does not clear persistent-net.rules, right? Is this worth a wishlist entry in lauichpad?
<coastGNU> s/lauichpad/launchpad/
<elmnas> hi
<elmnas> can some1 help me ?
<elmnas> I get a error message
<elmnas> <elmnas> add/remove applications f?r visa restricted driver manager restricted drivers manager cannot be installed on your computer type (1386) either the application requries special hardware features or the vendor decided to not support your computer type
<elmnas> <elmnas> I have linux ubuntu hardy hevon
<elmnas> when I am trying to install my graphic card
<Elmnas> hmm
<Elmnas> can some1 help me I cant come in to my restriced driver mangaer
<Elmnas> manager"
<Elmnas> i Go to add/remove applications then I fil into the box restriced drivers manager, then it says "Restriced drivers manager cannot be installed on your computer type (1386) Either the application requires special hardware features or the vendor decided to not support your computer type
<Elmnas> some1?
<Elmnas> can some1 help me
<Elmnas> ?
<bazhang> Elmnas: this is a very early alpha nearly three months until final release
<bazhang> some things will break
<Elmnas> ok
<Elmnas> so I will download the new dist then?
<bazhang> you should stick with gutsy if you are not comfortable with breakage
<bazhang> www.ubuntu.com has the latest
<Elmnas> but
<Elmnas> its not for
<Elmnas> my graphic card.
<Elmnas> and processor
<bazhang> then expect frequent breakage and no easy fixes
<rsk> Elmnas: what cpu and gpu?
<Elmnas> ?
<Elmnas> 2.41 ghz?
<bazhang> nvidia?
<rsk> '2.41 ghz' is most likely supported in 7.10 gutsy.
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Hi there, did the intel network driver change in hardy?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> the one for ipw3945 cards
<Le-Chuck_ITA> because I have no ipw3945 module, and network is really slow compared to my other laptop running gutsy
<rsk> yep
<Le-Chuck_ITA> what are the new drivers?
<rsk> in the kernel afaik
<Le-Chuck_ITA> hmm, and is it already known that they're slow?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I don't know what to search for in bugs
<Le-Chuck_ITA> oh
<Le-Chuck_ITA> that must be
<Le-Chuck_ITA> iwl3945
<gnuts> hello all, I've got an up to date hardy running, and working well. I get no extra features (scrolling, etc) from my alps touchpad and while trying to fix I found out that there is no server layout section of xorg.conf, even though graphics work just fine. Is that normal?
<gnuts> bump - does xorg.conf need a server layout section in hardy?
<flipstar> i dont have an 'server layout section' in my xorg.conf
<gnuts> ok, thanks for checking! I'll keep pluggin away at the touchpad.
<mrbrdo> i followed this guide to install FGLRX: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Gutsy_Installation_Guide (also the troubleshooting section), but i still get the MESA driver (even though i removed xorg-server-video*)
<mrbrdo> this is my xorg log: http://pastebin.com/m40f1f457
<mrbrdo> errors: (EE) fglrx(0): [pcie] Failed to gather memory of size 262144Kb for PCIe. Error (-1007) and (EE) fglrx(0): atiddxDriScreenInit failed, GPS not been initialized.
<bardyr> i know there will be a lot work on removing duplication in hardy, but will there be any work on removing obsolete packages?
<tritium> bardyr: such as?
<blkorpheus> I've been looking for the gobuntu kernel
<bardyr> well 915resulotion, xmms, etc
<blkorpheus> if there is a different kernel
<blkorpheus> but it seems it uses the generic kernel
<tritium> bardyr: people still use xmms
<bardyr> tritium, yea but they usually dont know audacious exits
<tritium> bardyr: it's still a matter of offering choice
<bardyr> tritium, having a huge amount of packages does not always equal choice
<blkorpheus> it doesn't?
<blkorpheus> lol
<tritium> How doesn't it?
<bardyr> sometime its just bloat
<tritium> removing xmms would reduce the available choices
<bardyr> or it will just get people to use audacious and everyone will be a little more happy
<tritium> I, for one, don't use audacious, and wouldn't appreciate being told that I must.
<bardyr> do you use xmms?
<tritium> Nope, but don't assume that I'd be a little more happy moving to audacious.
<bardyr> if you use xmms, audacious will make you happy, just as moving from a 2.2 kernel to a 2.6 kernel will make you happy
<tritium> Not necessarily.  Don't presume.
<tritium> e.g., I still prefer my 1965 Chevy truck to any of the recent model years.
<tritium> newer != better, necessarily
<bardyr> tritium, when you need to change half the settings to get it to work, newer is better
<tritium> bardyr: in your opinion
<bardyr> yes
<tritium> But not in others'
<Amaranth> xmms has been on its death bed for awhile
<Amaranth> just haven't planned out how to get rid of it fully yet and no one wants to be the one to kill it
<blkorpheus> and it still works when the others sometimes do not
<blkorpheus> all thee forks of xmms
<blkorpheus> and yet no real compelling reason to switch
<Amaranth> but xmms has also been dead upstream for like 4 years
<Amaranth> and Ubuntu isn't about old unix nerds :)
<tritium> Being old isn't a valid reason alone for removal.
<Amaranth> tritium: being unmaintained is
<tritium> Amaranth: perhaps, but perhaps not, if the last upstream release still works just fine
<tritium> At any rate, I need to get going...
<blkorpheus> xmms haters
<blkorpheus> :-P
<mrbrdo> hey guys i have a weird problem
<mrbrdo> i am using the binary fglrx drivers, and when i type fglrxinfo it shows the ati driver (not mesa or anything)
<mrbrdo> but fglrxinfo -v | grep direct shows nothing
<mrbrdo> and compiz --replace says that i am not in direct mode so it doesn't work
<Pici> mrbrdo: thats normal.
<Pici> bug 173663
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 173663 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24 "[fglrx] compiz will not launch with fglrx driver - falls back to metacity" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173663
<mrbrdo> Pici i am not using that
<mrbrdo> Pici i am using the latest driver from ATI
<bardyr> how do i flush the gnome keyring?
<WorkingOnWise> Any ideas why all my desktop icons are hidden? It started Thursday after all the OpenOffice updates were installed??? Wierd
<WorkingOnWise> Actually, it seems the problem is that Nautilus is hiding. I just started Nautilus and the window appeared then quickly vanished.
<WorkingOnWise> Wow. Just started Nautilus from the terminal. It looks like it is related to the gnome libs that want to be installed, then uninstalled, at each update.
<bernier> hi, is it possible to have fglrx in hardy?
<Pici> bernier: sure, but compiz currently does not run properly.
<bernier> ok
<bernier> what do you mean by "properly"
<Pici> aka, at all.
<Pici> see bug 173663
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 173663 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24 "[fglrx] compiz will not launch with fglrx driver - falls back to metacity" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173663
<bernier> thank you
<volk> i have a wierd problem with my clock. It for some reason shows current time - 1 hour. Also times in gnome calendar applet are one hour behind my appointment times in evoloution (the applet reads evolution calendar). How is this possible? If I set the right time, it still goes back one hour after I reboot :S
<DanaG> volk: Check your time zone setting..
<volk> DanaG, well, I have it set to stockholm/Sweden as thats where I live
<volk> do I have to set it to GMT maybe?
<WorkingOnWise> ping
<flipstar> pong
<gQuigs> I'm getting a crash and apport isn't noticing... any suggestions?
<Gnine> trash bin is buggy. icon looks always full. some files do not get deleted or reappear after deletion. erratic behaviour. celeron 2.0 - x86
<gQuigs> its a nautilus bug if that helps.. create a file with screen recorder byzanz, right click -> properties on file. nautilus crashes
<gQuigs> any way I could get apport to get back to reporting bugs / test it?
<Andre_Gondim> does any one use cmi8738 sound card?
<CroX> Do I still need the alternate CD to use the disk encryption feature?
<bardyr> year
<bardyr> yea*
<Gnine> flash media issue is resolved on x86_64 version
<Gnine> even though i was expecting gnash was going to be the default. media is still handled via swf.
<CroX> What is the disk encryption feature called? I want to check if other distros have support for it too.
<lymeca> Will icedtea be the default JRE in hardy?
<lymeca> Or perhaps more importantly...if so will it be installed by default?
<george_21> hello
<george_21> after installation ubuntu aid it foudn 308 updates i did partial upgrade but some packages names 'lib-mono' had problem being installed
<george_21> will there be a problem?
<zoke> does xorg.conf exist in hardy ?
<Assid> heya
<bardyr> zoke, yes
<zoke> also I was just wondering, besides reloading the xorg.conf file is there away to change resolution ?
<zoke> hopefully without shutting down X ?
<Assid> stupid appearances keep dying on me.
<gQuigs> anyone know any reasons apport wouldn't automatically report bugs?
<Assid> it does.. doesnt it ?
<zoke> it does I think
<gQuigs> mine isn't working
<zoke> xplain
<gQuigs> nautilus crashes
<gQuigs> and nothing comes up asking to submit a crash
<zoke> no tooltip/popup at all ?
<gQuigs> nope
<gQuigs> it would appear in the notification area... yes?
<zoke> yeah
<gQuigs> can I cause a "fake" crash to test it?
<zoke> no idea
<zoke> you might want to file a bug against apport maybe
<gQuigs> well in the meantime.. wanna try to replicate the bug?
<zoke> not now my Hardy machine is not here
<gQuigs> oh ok..
<gQuigs> hmm.. I'll just try a different puter
<zoke> is apport on the livecd's ?
<gQuigs> should be
<zoke> because then it could be a lot easier to replicate it on Alpha3
<gQuigs> another good idea
<gQuigs> gonna go try, thanks zoke
<_anna> Hi there, with the 2.6.24 kernel, my wireless rt2500pci driven card is badly broken. I get only very unreliable connections with it now.
<_anna> Is there any way to revert to another rt2500 driver? Or a known alternative?
<alteregolio> what the heck is the ng adapter?
<alteregolio> atl1 hw csum wrong
<Pici> Hrm, has the ssh connect mounting method for gnome always been sftp?
#ubuntu+1 2008-01-27
<alteregolio> how can i get wine running under cygwin?
<bardyr> hu?
<bardyr> alteregolio, why do you want wine in windows?
<bardyr> that does not make any sense
<hydrogen> it probably does a better job of running windows programs :p
<alteregolio> yeah
<alteregolio> because i replaced the windows shell with KDE
<hydrogen> the real question is
<hydrogen> what does that have to do with the topic of this channel
<alteregolio> fascinating
<nikolam> Hi. Does anyone use Iceape?
<nikolam> I see packages for iceape on Hardy uses seamonkey as the base.
<nikolam> When I install Iceape i need to have Seamonkey already installed
<nikolam> Now I have only Seamonkey but not iceape as application before.
<wastrel> hi
<hw194d> hey
<IdleOne> having issue finding where I add a printer from? printer is hooked up to windows pc
<DanaG> Anybody know what the Trousers TCS daemon is useful for?
<IdleOne> DanaG: man might know. never heard of it
<IdleOne> !print
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<IdleOne> ok it seems hardy has no System>Administration>printing
<IdleOne> gonna have to wait till later
<^BiplanO^> hi all
<^BiplanO^> My nautilus crashes :)
<^BiplanO^> does anyone have the same problem?
<^BiplanO^> hellooo?
<DanaG> Mine doesn't crash too often, but my gnome-vfs is partly broken.
<^BiplanO^> uhmmm my nautilus crashes on gnome startup...
<DanaG> I haven't had that issue.
<^BiplanO^> a nautilus window flashes 5 or 6 times
<^BiplanO^> then it closes
<^BiplanO^> and I have no icons on desktop
<nomasteryoda> ^BiplanO^, did you change the size of the zoom?
<nomasteryoda> i had that happen after last patch, but can't remember doing such a change prior to latest update
<^BiplanO^> nomasteryoda, I did nothing...it happened after a recent update
<^BiplanO^> I can start nautilus from the panel menus
<^BiplanO^> but going into the Desktop directory causes it to crash
<DanaG> Hmm.  I use home dir as desktop, and I made Desktop be a symlink to ~ .
<^BiplanO^> I see
<^BiplanO^> maybe it's related to language?
<DanaG> Or perhaps there's some video or audio file that crashes when thumbnailed.
<^BiplanO^> I noticed there's a check for user directory names
<^BiplanO^> I'm italian but I kept the english ones
<^BiplanO^> uhmm no
<^BiplanO^> I thougt about this
<DanaG> Have you run Nautilus in console?
<^BiplanO^> if I rename my Desktop and create a new desktop directory it doesn't crash
<^BiplanO^> with the same elements in
<^BiplanO^> it crasces from terminal...
<DanaG> Odd.
<^BiplanO^> it doesn't crash if i give
<DanaG> Any debug messages?
<^BiplanO^> nautilus --nodesktop
<^BiplanO^> yes... a lot of libraries listed
<^BiplanO^> :)
<DanaG> You could try setting "desktop as home dir" in gconf-editor.
<DanaG> apps/nautilus/preferences/desktop_is_home_dir
<^BiplanO^> uhmm ok... but It's not so comfortable to me
<DanaG> Aah.
<^BiplanO^> anyway video preview works in other directories
<DanaG> Right, that is a personal preference thing.  I am curious to see whether it crashes under that situation, though.
<^BiplanO^> I'm curious too :)
<^BiplanO^> seems to work better
<^BiplanO^> now if I click on Desktop dir... the window disappears and appears again with the home dir content
<^BiplanO^> but the home content is showed on desktop at least
<^BiplanO^> weird
<ryanpg> anyone know if compiz is working with the latest fglrx stuff as of now?
<ryanpg> there was a missing t-f-p issue recently
<^BiplanO^> it's not working
<^BiplanO^> fglrx doesn't support the new Xorg
<^BiplanO^> :(
<^BiplanO^> I have problems on closing gnome sessions too
<^BiplanO^> computer hangs
<^BiplanO^> DanaG, it crashes when it sees an icon owned by root
<DanaG> Odd.
<DanaG> Perhaps try changing your icon theme.
<^BiplanO^> uhmm ok
<ryanpg> anyone here know if APIC laptop issues are more present on AMD chips than Intel?
<^BiplanO^> DanaG, nothing
<ryanpg> OT - I have a toshiba amd 64 that periodically hangs without noapic - gonna sell it off and get something more supported
<DanaG> Odd.
<DanaG> You could try running Nautilus under gdb.
<DanaG> run 'gdb nautilus', and then hit 'r' to run.
<DanaG> Once it crashes, type 'bt' to backtrace.
<DanaG> And then 'q' to quit.
<DanaG> (remember about pastebin.)
<DanaG> Oh, and to get complete output, you may need to install related -dbg packages.
<^BiplanO^> changing the icon's owner works
<^BiplanO^> you mean that i have to install nautilus-dbg?
<DanaG> I'm not sure if that exists.
<^BiplanO^> me neither
<^BiplanO^> it exists
<^BiplanO^> Dana, I give bt full when it stops
<^BiplanO^> but it seems that the package installed another executable for debugging... it seems there aren't symbols
<^BiplanO^> http://pastebin.com/m35ca5266
<DanaG> Actually, it seems like it may need some more -dbg packages.
<DanaG> Look around #173 -- look for a something-gio-dbg
<^BiplanO^> odd... if I set the owner of a file to root it doesn't crash
<^BiplanO^> it crashes only with that icon
<^BiplanO^>  Google-googleearth.desktop
<^BiplanO^> i don't know how to run the dbg version
<DanaG> Odd.
<JavaGeek> hello
<tumbleweed__> hmmm
<tumbleweed__> is there any way for me to completely replace nautilus with thunar?
<tumbleweed__> (and xfdesktop4)
<JavaGeek> I installed hardy on a Dell vostro 1400 with HDA intel soundcard
<JavaGeek> in Gutsy works fine, but I can't make it work in hardy
<wastrel> i have hardy
<tumbleweed__> uhhhhhh
<tumbleweed__> ok
<JavaGeek> The codec is being returned as: Codec: SigmaTel STAC9228
<JavaGeek> I wonder if any of you has had a similar issue
<wastrel> 00:11.5 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 60)
<wastrel> that's my card and sound works fine
<wastrel> ack no
<wastrel> that's my card on the other thing
<wastrel> stupid irc
<wastrel> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<wastrel> that's my card
<JavaGeek> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)
<JavaGeek> that's my card, and I can't get a beep out of it
<wastrel> the driver loaded?
<wastrel> snd_hda_intel  i guess
<Khalil> hardy wont send over bluetooth
<Khalil> i can pair the devices but it wont send.. any ideas
<DanaG> Gaack, I have two HFS+ volumes with the same UUID.
<DanaG> How do I make them different?
<Khalil> ????
<Khalil> jesus.. never any help in this channel
<DanaG> Jesus has nothing to do with it.
<DanaG> (joke.)
<DanaG> Oh yeah, what kind of bluetooth device?
<Khalil> well i have a bluetooth dongle...
<Khalil> and just the other day i was sending music to my phone.
<Khalil> i did one of the updates for hardy and now it doesnt work
<Khalil> i've deleted bluetooth apps and reinstalled...
<DanaG> Odd.
<Khalil> i can pair the devices, but it still doesnt send
<DanaG> Were you using file-transfer or bitpim?
<Khalil> obex-send
<DanaG> Hmm, how about the "browse device" thingy?
<Khalil> doesnt work.. ive never used it anyway.. i just usually right click on a file and hit send-to
<Khalil> phone...
<Khalil> it worked before
<DanaG> Couldn't display "obex://[00:1/".
<DanaG> Nautilus cannot handle obex: locations.
<Khalil> what exactly should i have installled
<DanaG> That thing used to work for me; now it doesn't.
<DanaG> Odd. Must be something about gvfs.
<DanaG> If all else fails, you may use the KDE equivalent, perhaps.
<MFen> does heron have kde 4?
<MFen> in particular konsole 4
<Khalil> what is the kde equiv?
<DanaG> kdebluetooth
<Khalil> installing now.. is that going to conflict with anything i have installed already?
<DanaG> It shouldn't.
<DanaG> You'll just have to run the app manually, though.
<DanaG> It's a combination of a konqueror plugin and a systray app.
<Khalil> i tried running it
<Khalil> said no command found
<Khalil> how do i start it?
<DanaG> oh, dpkg -S kdeblutooth
<DanaG> to see what binaries the package has.
<DanaG> I don't remember offhand.
<Khalil> hrm..
<Khalil> i just found that konqueror works nicely
<nemilar> Is Flyback planned for inclusion in 8.04?
<DanaG> Heh, I have a USB nic with mac address 30:01:00:00:00:00
<DanaG> Is that even valid?
<tumbleweed__> is that like herpes?
<kripken> has Firefox performance really gotten bad after the last few days updates, or is it just me? (might be the new NVidia drivers, also?)
<kripken> I see 100% CPU for around a second (and it is frozen) when opening a new tab with lots of content in it
<alteregolio> firefox performance is bad
<kripken> alteregoliio: in general, or recently it got worse for you?
<alteregolio> it got worse after a few weeks
<kripken> (hmm, I should say I'm using Firefox 3.0)
<alteregolio> no
<alteregolio> that doesn't matter
<kripken> any idea why it's bad?
<alteregolio> its because to much spaghetti code
<alteregolio> thats why i use opera
<kripken> well, I notice a change for the worse recently, I'm sure it didn't get much more spaghettier during that time :)
<kripken> Opera is fast but looks odd on Linux, IMO
<alteregolio> well , the ways of spaghettis are unforseeable
<alteregolio> how can i force to display folder pictures in nautilus?
<bjacob> Intel 3945 WLAN doesn't work (Kubuntu hardy)
<bjacob> any idea?
<bjacob> also there is no "restricted drivers manager" even after I installed it with apt-get
<bjacob> ifconfig does not even show my WLAN adapter
<aslan> Hey guys... I am running Gutsy, with the Hardy kernel, trying to get tickless for 64 bit.  Everything works great except for nVidia driver.
<aslan> I have tried using both nvidia-glx-new from hardy, gutsy and using Envy.. none of which works.
<aslan> I do not get any errors in my Xorg.0.log file that look relevant
<aslan> Any ideas what I can do to troubleshoot this issue?
<aslan> I have a Geforce 8600m GT
<aslan> so I seriously messed up my system.... I installed the hardy kernel, and also some packages from it.. gcc etc..  well I tried to undo these changes and now I get an error when I try to install packages, saying it can't find the dependencies... any ideas how to rebuild all of apt?  I would like to avoid a reinstall
<nikolam> Hi, why Iceape does not exist anymore?
<nikolam> aslan, you can deinstall programs that have trouble in packege dependencies, and you can set synaptic to prefer package versions from gutsy
<nikolam> Then you can install gutsy versions
<nikolam> If you just need newer versions of some applications, i suggest you to install debian-reference
<ader10> hardy should have a "merge" option when copying/moving files/folders. it's not exactly ubuntu's problem but it would be very nice.
<ader10> imagine a 3 gb music folder
<ader10> you finished ripping a new cd into a different folder
<nikolam> and look for instructions on building .deb`s of newe application yourself : file:///usr/share/doc/Debian/reference/ch-package.en.html#s-port
<ader10> you don't want to replace th e1 folder, just merge the 2
<nikolam> ader10: Install Krusader file manager and use Tools>Synchronize
<aslan> nikolam: ya thanks, but that's not realy the problem
<aslan> the problem is that I can't get build-essential or any other libraries to install, they are all looking for hardy dependencies, which I am not trying to use anymore, I tried to switch back to gutsy.. it apparently didn't work.
<aslan> So is there a way to rebuild the apt package index so it knows to look for gutsy? I have run apt-get update, apt-get install -f etc...
<aslan> nothing has worked.
<nikolam> aslan: did you try to set settings> prferences>distribution (always prefer gutsy)
<nikolam> then try reload
<nikolam> then try to find broken packages in Custom filters
<nikolam> uninstal them
<nikolam> See to remove Hardy lines from sources.list or do it in settings>repositories
<IdleOne> ok it seems hardy has no System>Administration>printing how do I add a printer to in ubuntu so I can print to a windows connected printer?
<sn0> IdleOne usually plugging the printer in is enough, not sure about the missing dialogue box though as i haven't tried a printer yet
<IdleOne> sn0: this printer is plugged into the windows pc
<IdleOne> I need to configure ubuntu to look at the windows share and let me print
<sn0> IdleOne is this a hardy question, seems a generic support question?
<IdleOne> sn0: this is hardy
<sn0> ok IdleOne so what happens when you set it up, like you would with gutsy of feisty ? :)
<IdleOne> sn0: I dont have gutsy or feisty
<IdleOne> I am running hardy and I cant find where I configure my printer so I can print to a windows connected printer
<IdleOne> sn0: jrib in #ubuntu has System>Administration>Printing on his gutsy install. Hardy does not have it . seems there is no printing support in Hardy at the momment
<sn0> IdleOne im possibly wrong here but the printing dialogue may be a front end to samba/swat so you could possibly try managing the printer details manually, in samba
<IdleOne> sn0: I installed swat but am not sure how it is used. I am able to connect to localhost:901 and it opens the swat home page and all but I do not see where I would add my printer
<IdleOne> sn0: thanks for the help but I gotta go. figure this out later
<sn0> IdleOne ill see if i can coax my house m8 into sharing his printer off his xp system, and hopefully find your more specific information :)
<sn0> cya
<sn0> gimme a highlight later
<Solarion> man nautilus is sucking right now
<alteregolio> yeah because the company went bancrupt
<Solarion> not what I meant
<Oli``> Has the "extract here" context entry been nuked on everybody's install for recognised archives or have I just borked something?
<flipstar> no i also misses it
<Oli``> Damn. Are the Gnome devs actually testing *anything* before committing?
 * Oli`` sighs
<flipstar> i've got kde :)
<flipstar> so it isnt better there
<Gnine> compiz keeps crashing at the end of every update. same crash report generated. || note: cups integration with hal update is included but not marked since the last 3 updates.
<kripken> create archive is also missing
<crimsun> Gnine: meaning hal-cups-utils?
<Gnine> thats on both x86 and x86_64
<Gnine> yes
<crimsun> it's installed here.
<crimsun> Selecting previously deselected package hal-cups-utils.
<crimsun> Unpacking hal-cups-utils (from .../hal-cups-utils_0.6.13+svn86-0ubuntu2_i386.deb) ...
<crimsun> Setting up python-cups (1.9.32-0ubuntu1) ...
<Gnine> did you manually selected it?
<crimsun> Setting up system-config-printer-common (0.7.78+svn1799-0ubuntu2) ...
<crimsun> Setting up hal-cups-utils (0.6.13+svn86-0ubuntu2) ...
<crimsun> yes, with aptitude install
<crimsun> Oli``: / kripken: likely the switches in nautilus 2.21.x
<Gnine> i was under the impression it might have been some kind of bug that update-manager is not handling that update correctly
<kripken> crimsun: yeah, nautilus is quite broken now
<Oli``> <crimsun> Gnine: meaning hal-cups-utils? << I'm glad I'm not the only one with that update lurking in their Update-Manager =)
<Gnine> but i dont think it is entirely related to compiz.real crash on completion of updates
<crimsun> Oli``: I normally use aptitude, so I haven't encountered it.
<Gnine> i look at it from a testers view point ...
 * Oli`` needs to learn how to use aptitude
<Gnine> ok.. compiz.real did not crash on update completion on my x86_64 system ..
<Gnine> heh
<crimsun> compiz.real crashes consistently after resuming from suspend-to-disk (using tuxonice 3.0-rc5), but it's a non-standard config, so I don't care.  :-)
<Gnine> but it does
<Gnine> yah. lappy dont take resume or sleep too well (x86_64) ; x86 is doing a better job at that
<Gnine> (desktop)
<Gnine> f-spot continues to have major issues with the slideshow function.
<flipstar> Oli``: i just remove file-roller and ark-kde4 and installed ark, now i got the dialig back :) (i got kde, kubuntu)
<flipstar> *removed
<flipstar> *dialog
<AaronMT> I am curious if anyone knows if this bug is resolved in alpha 3, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22/+bug/121653
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 121653 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 "[gutsy] fglrx breaks over suspend/resume" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<AaronMT> I am curious if anyone knows if this bug is resolved in alpha 3, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22/+bug/121653
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 121653 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 "[gutsy] fglrx breaks over suspend/resume" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<LuitvD> hi
<LuitvD> my battery monitor is acting up
<LuitvD> on hardy alpha 3 (just installed it) it suddenly shows 2 batteries, one with a 12.5Wh "last full charge" and status: charged
<LuitvD> and the other with the correct Current Charge: 51.4Wh
<LuitvD> though with the wrong Design Charge: 831.4
<bardyr>  LuitvD update and reboot
<LuitvD> just did that
<LuitvD> doesn't help
<bardyr> LuitvD, and the i have 2 batteries are a known issue
<LuitvD> for alpha3, or for power manager ?
<LuitvD> and is it me or has the restricted driver manager disappeared?
<bardyr> power manager
<bardyr> LuitvD, i think they are rewriting it and have not brothered to install the old one yet, but it is in the repos
<LuitvD> right
<nemilar> Does anyone know if Flyback is included in 8.04?
<nemilar> Or if there are plans for it, etc?
<LinAsH> nemilar, unknown in repos.
<LuitvD> bardyr: I can't find "restricted-manager" in the repos...
<nemilar> LinAsH: thanks for looking
<bardyr> it should be there
<bardyr> !info restricted-manager
<LuitvD> ...
<ubotu> Package restricted-manager does not exist in hardy
<bardyr> guess they removed it
<LuitvD> :P
<LuitvD> funny...
<LuitvD> brb, reboot
<Seveas> grmbl
<Seveas> default font in firefox/liferea looks horrific in hardy
<Assid> heya
<Assid> whats new with hardy
<shirish> hi all, anybody tried some of the openjava stuff to see if its runs with firefox?
<flipstar> Seveas: try "ln -s ~/.gtkrc-2.0-kde ~/.gtkrc-2.0" and then run firefox
<rsk> you mean icedtea?
<Seveas> flipstar, I don't use kde :)
<flipstar> oh
<shirish> rsk: that's the name given to openjava? icedtea ?
<DanaG> I'm using icedtea because java6 doesn't like libxcb.
<DanaG> or rather, libxcb doesn't like java6.
<shirish> DanaG: hi
<shirish> DanaG: I tried to do an aptitude search icedtea but its unable to find the package
<shirish> aha, its icedtea-java-plugin or something like that,
<shirish> has anybody got some good documentation on running icedtea one can look at?
<DanaG> !info icedtea-java7-plugin
<ubotu> icedtea-java7-plugin (source: icedtea-java7): Java plugin based on OpenJDK and gcjwebplugin. In component universe, is extra. Version 7~b24-1.5+20080118-1 (hardy), package size 12 kB, installed size 136 kB
<void^> the icedtea packages are still rather broken though
<zoke> Why is it not possible for Ubuntu to have package policies like Fedora ?
<zoke> i.e getting the latest upstream into the repos ?
<rsk> zoke: it's possible
<rsk> but not the way things work right now
<zoke> but then why isn't it done ?
<shirish> DanaG: void^: have you guys tried putting the plugin in firefox & using that?
<rsk> zoke: stability issues most likely
<rsk> or some other concerns
<shirish> rsk: something similar was commented yesterday in Planet GNOME
<void^> shirish: the entire jre is extremely unstable on 64bit. looks like some trouble compiling it properly.
<shirish> I'm trying it on 32-bit
<zoke> Fedora tends to get the latest and greatest into it's repos which I think is fantastic for a desktop
<shirish> although do know in future its going to be 64bit only
<DanaG> WTF?  Something just broke all my shortcuts.
<DanaG> Alt-tab isn't working.
<DanaG> alt-f2 isn't working.
<DanaG> super-space (for deskbar-appet) isn't working.
<DanaG> ctrl-alt-arrow isn't working.
<DanaG> Time to kill X.
<DanaG> Oh hell, even ctrl-alt-backspace isn't working.
<DanaG> Time for magic sysrq.
<zoke> are we going to ship a full openjava one of these days ?
<DanaG> Well, that was really annoying.
<rsk> most likely
<rsk> is sysrq compiled by default?
<shirish> DanaG: does one just have to install 'sudo aptitude install icedtea-java-plugin' for the plugin or does one have to do the symbolic linking as well ?
<bsm> hi, I installed the new 2.6.24-5 kernel for my 7.10 system and hoped to get rid of the libata no DMA for DVD drives bug. now I don't even see a dvd drive. anyone know which module is responsible for handling such things?
<Assid> compiz just crashes for me
<Assid> it keeps going nutty
<DanaG> Hmm, which version of Firefox?
<DanaG> I'm using firefox 3.0.
<flipstar> beta2 is still out :P
<flipstar> beta3 should have been released soon
<DanaG> Heh, Totem's "Aspect Ratio" menu is useless.
<rsk> totem is useless
<DanaG> I was trying to stretch a 1440x1080 WMV to 1290x1080 (since that's the (stupid) way it was recorded), but instead it just checks whatever you select.
<DanaG> Now I have "square" and "widescreen" and "auto" all checked!
<Assid> heya
<shirish> DanaG: b2 of ff3
<Assid> appearance preferances keeps dying
<DanaG> Java7 works for me in FF3.
<DanaG> Mozilla Firefox-3.0 3.0b3pre, Copyright (c) 1998 - 2008 mozilla.org
<DanaG> I wish PulseAudio would use surround properly on my emu10k1 out of the box.
<DanaG> It'd have to set up sinks for each pair of speakers, and then combine them.
<Assid> http://img219.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotxg0.png
<shirish> DanaG: did you have to do anything to set java 7 with ff3?
<Assid> err
 * Assid taps his mic.. hello? is this on?
<Assid> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/emerald/+filebug/mmfrdnUszTvJm5GGYnlTXlpejm
<Assid> Not allowed here
<Assid>  
<Assid> Sorry, you don't have permission to access this page.
<Assid>  
<Assid> You are logged in as Assid.
<Assid>  
<Assid> why cant i report this big
<Assid> bug even
<Assid> anyone?
<Assid> hello?
<DanaG> Oh yeah, I remember I had to symlink the /usr/lib/firefox-3.0whatever plugins dir to whatever the firefox-2.0 one points to.
<zoke> DanaG, could you please document what you have done for your emu101k1 ?
<zoke> I'm very sure that several users will benefit from your knowledge
<DanaG> Hmm, the thing is, I haven't done it myself, but I found something online I'll go try.
<Assid> is launchpad broken or something?
<Assid> its not letting me submit a bug
<DanaG> oh yeah, I'm going AFK for a while.
<Assid> DanaG: care to help me
<zoke> Assid I was getting time out errors
<zoke> perhaps there is something wrong with the datacenter ?
<Assid> dunno.. ive been asking and talking here for a while.. no one seems to respond
<bardyr> Assid, #launchpad
<DanaG> OOh, I think I figured out the pulseaudio emu10k1.
<DanaG> http://users.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/pulse-emu10k1.script.save
<DanaG> Note that you'll have to change "CARD=Audigy2" to whatever "aplay -L" shows.
<askand> !info xorg-driver-fglrx
<DanaG> And to run it, you can just go pacmd < name_of_script_file
<DanaG> WTF?  Paplay uses "side", not "rear".
<DanaG> pulseaudio: pulsecore/resampler.c:1334: trivial_resample: Assertion `o_index * fz < pa_memblock_get_length(output->memblock)' failed.
<Assid> compiz keeps dying :(
<DanaG> Okay, now surround is working, but it's insisting on resampling my 24-bit 96-KHz wav to 44100Hz.
<DanaG> pulseaudio: pulsecore/resampler.c:1334: trivial_resample: Assertion `o_index * fz < pa_memblock_get_length(output->memblock)' failed.
<DanaG> argh!
<bardyr> how can i delete a "folder" in gconf?
<bardyr> nvm
<Assid> http://assid.pastebin.com/d5f2f8bf2
<Assid> check that out
<DanaG> Wow, DVD-Audio sounds crappy when downsampled to 16-bit 44100Hz.
<DanaG> Stupid resampling.
<DanaG> Just let me play the **** file at NATIVE sample rate!
<Assid> how do i access that device?
<Assid> dmesg says its not ready
<Assid> anyone
<Assid> okay is there a linux version of "safely remove device"?
<DanaG> Unmount volume?
<Assid> that just unmounts the volume
<Assid> what about for safe removal
<Assid> some kinda powering down the device
<Assid> and after unmounting the volume the file browser just hangs :(
<crimsun> Assid: unmounting it is sufficient.
<Assid> okay it mounts as root
<Assid> and i have no permission to delete :(
<DanaG> How would I go about getting PulseAudio to play the DVD-Audio file at native sample and bit rate?
<DanaG> Oh yeah, that reminds me of another thing: what happened to "USB Selective Suspend"?
<DanaG> I mean, in the /power dir of a USB device under sysfs, there's only 'wakeup'.  There used to be 'state' also.
<Assid> shouldnt this set to the owner ship of the person who mounts the partition?
<Assid> it comes up as root
<Assid> and now i cant delete stuff
<DanaG> Oh yeah, something cool: PulseAudio seems to have really low latency.
<DanaG> Playing the same file through paplay and aplay to the same devices leaves only a slight echo.
<Assid> isnt that a bug?
<DanaG> No, I'd expect some delay due to processing.  It's just a small delay.
<Assid> err i was referring to it mounting as root
<Assid> :P
<DanaG> Oh yeah, another odd thing: the channels seem to be mixed up.
<DanaG> Or maybe that file was just a bit out of order.
<DanaG> Source file is RIFF (little-endian) data, WAVE audio, Microsoft PCM, 24 bit, 6 channels 96000 Hz
<DanaG> Oh: "Due  to a limitation in libsndfile paplay currently does not always set the correct channel mapping for playback of multichannel (i.e. surround) audio files, even if the channel mapping information is available in the audio file."
<Assid> is 8.8MB/sec good for a laptop?
<alteregolio> no
<Assid> copying from external drive to local
<DanaG> Aah, totem got it better.
<DanaG> USB 2.0 is a bottleneck.
<nanonyme> what? :D
<DanaG> Major bottleneck.
<alteregolio> you should get at least 15mb/s
<nanonyme> 480 megabytes a second is a bottleneck?
<alteregolio> BITS!
<nanonyme> oh, oops
<DanaG> And that's theoretical.
<DanaG> USB 2.0 has lots of overhead.
<DanaG> And it's host-based too, so it takes CPU power.
<alteregolio> tcp/ip too
<Assid> arent 5400 rpm drives slower?
<nanonyme> anyway, i'd rather believe the driver is unoptimized
<DanaG> Firewire 400 is better -- it has DMA.
<alteregolio> i hope PCI/e2 kicks those firewire /usb stuff
<DanaG> My 5400RPM drive got a peak of about 20 megabytes per second in bootchart; when I changed to a 7200RPM drive, it's now 40.
<alteregolio> pciexpress links
<Assid> 14m/sec while wwriting to the external device
<Assid> but slower reading
<Assid> maybe cause its ntfs?
<alteregolio> lol
<Assid> okay this is weird
<Assid> if i delete a file.. and then the directory and then the parent directory it works
<alteregolio> caused by cheap chinese crap
<Assid> but i cant recursively delete  the parent
<Assid> not from nautilis
<alteregolio> usualy wrong charset or something similar
<Assid> Error Removing file: file exists
<Assid> i cant recursively delete from gui :(
<Assid> works from cli
<Assid> where do i report this
<Assid> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/186441
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 186441 in nautilus "[Hardy] Recursive directory deletion doesnt work for external mounted drives" [Undecided,New]
<DanaG> I'm getting only 5.5MB/sec copying from ntfs-3g external to ext3.
<DanaG> ext3 internal.
<Assid> DanaG: laptop?
<Assid> what kind of external drive do you have
<DanaG> WD Blacktop 250GB drive, PATA, in a cheap enclosure ("PPA Int'l")
<Assid> i got one of those adapters.. where you connect to ide.. and give it a usb (ide to usb 2.0) convertors)
<DanaG> Internal is Hitachi 7k200-200.
<Assid> odd
<Assid> im using an ole seagete 40gb
<Assid> lol
<Assid> was lying around.. thought id use it for something
<Assid> totem doesnt recognise .srt ?
<DanaG> Totem also couldn't figure out WMV with WMA audio.
<DanaG> And even the "codec finder" couldn't find anything.
<DanaG> I had to install gstreamer0.10-pitfdll
<Assid> hrmm
<Assid> okay
<Assid> that recursive delete thing doesnt work for external drives
<Assid> works fine for internal
<Assid> can you try that
<DanaG> What recursive delete thing?  Oh, in Nautilus?
<Assid> yep
<DanaG> I've noticed the same sort of "file exists" error.
<Assid> hrmm... k
<Assid> so its not me
<DanaG> Gaack, tried to copy something, and nautilus grabbed the mouse and then died while still holding it.
<Assid> boy i can break anything
<Assid> hahaha
<DanaG> And then after ctrl-alt-backspace, I couldn't log in again.  I had to reboot.
<Assid> that sucks
<DanaG> It was probably some file left over in /tmp
<Assid> will have been cleaned
<Assid> the /tmp is cleaned i think on boot
<crimsun> that's configurable.
<DanaG> Oh yeah, try making a folder and then copying it.
<DanaG> You'll find that it now wants to give it the SAME name, not "- copy".
<DanaG> Oh, and trying to recursive-delete on ntfs-3g:
<DanaG> Error removing file: File exists
<DanaG> So that's broken too.
<Assid> i just reported that one
<Assid> i cant make a copy of folder
<Assid> nor a duplicate file
<Assid> also. when you uduplicate a file.. wait 3 seconds.. thr copy bar comes.. press space.. you will see the bar's cancel button being pressed.. howeverr it still copies
<DanaG> Oh, and apps like to freeze on minimize/unminimize.
<Assid> same thing happens when you run a bash script
<DanaG> And Pidgin freezes for a while on starting my gnome session.
<DanaG> And pulseaudio gets dropouts when playing pidgin sounds, even though I'm in pulse-rt.
<Assid> when you run  a bash script.. wait 3 seocnds (anything that uses gksu) .. then you get an cancel /whatever window
<DanaG> I think it's something about the scheduler.
<Assid> press space.. nothing happens
<Assid> or is it press with mouse.. nothing happens.. you need to use the keyboard
<Assid> yeah
<Assid> need kb
<DanaG> ANd my background folding@home (nice +19 and sched_idleprio) slows down my foreground compiz-fusion and mplayer.
<Assid> you got a working CF ?
<DanaG> It causes dropped frames when playing high-res video.
<DanaG> nvidia Go 7600.
<Assid> sweet
<Assid> gnome needs more native apps
<Assid> too many kde based stuff
<DanaG> I use exaile now as my media player app, but it's still lacking compared to Amarok.
<DanaG> For example, there's no "Load", only "append to playlist".
<DanaG> So you have to MANUALLY clear your playlist.
<Assid> amarok rocks
<Assid> crashes every now and then .. but rocks
<Assid> one of these days
<lymeca_> Checking this link http://archive.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/dists/  I see that there are directories for hardy-backports, hardy-security, hardy-proposed, and hardy-updates
<lymeca_> Are those sections REAL or is there just 'hardy'?
<Assid> i wanna make a linux for bootting off a thumbdrive with some of my apps built into it
<DanaG> Amarok also sucks with PulseAudio.
<DanaG> It clashes horribly with PulseAudio.
<Assid> never seen / used pulseaudio
<bardyr> lymeca_, those are real but they are not relevant yet
<Assid> okay im off for bed
<Assid> DanaG: happy bugging
<lymeca_> bardyr: Are there any packages in them?
<lymeca_> The reason I ask is because I run an Ubuntu mirror at my college and I just started mirroring hardy
<lymeca_> And I want to mirror everything in hardy
<lymeca_> But if there's nothing to mirror in those other 4 sections then I won
<lymeca_> 't add them to my debmirror command
<RAOF> Those are empty for the moment.  Until hardy gets released
<lymeca_> Makes sense.
<DanaG> Does backports-modules contain anything in Gutsy now?
<bardyr> lymeca_, i dont think there will be any before hardy is released
<lymeca_> Is there a single location that explains the technical differences and 'rules' for which packes go in gutsy, gutsy-updates, gutsy-backports, gutsy-proposed, and gutsy-security?
<lymeca_> And do each of those five sections each have their own 'main' 'restricted' 'universe' and 'multiverse'?
<DanaG> Oh yeah, and it still irks me that folding@home taking cycles from higher-priority apps is considered "by design".
<Oli``> Where does the xserver config file live in Hardy?
<bardyr> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Oli``> doesn't exist
<bardyr> make one
<Oli``> Oh I'm being a twerp!
<Oli``> I was sshed into Dreamhost >_<
<RAOF> Oli``: Of course, it's entirely possible that xorg.conf doesn't exist on your system.  X now is pretty good at auto-detection.
<Oli``> nah, I had one... obviously the Dreamhost servers don't... nor do they have gedit (something that was really confusing me)
<crimsun> DanaG: err...l-b-m has always contained /something/
<DanaG> Any modules, I mean?
<crimsun> DanaG: and amarok works fine with pulseaudio.
<DanaG> Not when I've used amarok -- I'd get this freezing on pause.
<crimsun> It's xine-lib's unmaintained pulse plugin that sucks.  Use esd instead.
<DanaG> And if I used "Global Hotkeys", it 'd entirely kill my keyboard.
<DanaG> esd stuttered last time I tried, but I can give it another try.
<crimsun> meaning, set xine-lib to use esd as long as pulseaudio-esound-compat is installed.
<DanaG> But for now, exaile is good in that using it lets me not have any KDE apps -- that was the only KDE app I regularly used.
<DanaG> Mixing GTK and QT apps bugs my sense of aesthetics.
<crimsun> it's moot with Qt 4.
<DanaG> Oh yeah, that reminds me: I installed KDE4 on the old laptop with S3 TwisterK ("Savage" driver), and I was glad to see that desktop effects works with it with xrender.
<crimsun> DanaG: I'm not sure what you mean by "any modules", since it has always contained alsa 1.0.15rc3.
<DanaG> Oh, I never noticed that.
<crimsun> in fact, it was updated to post-1.0.15 not too long ago.
<DanaG> My current Gnome theme is Fedora 8's "Nodoka" theme, with a darker color setting.  Too bad there's no QT-GTK engine (i.e. the reverse of GTK-QT).
<RAOF> DanaG: That engine is actually pretty cool.  I'm closing the Debian ITP for it.
<DanaG> Hmm, capture still stalls on my STAC9250.
<DanaG> And another odd thing is that pc speaker only works right after resume from suspend, and only until I change any volume slider on my onboard audio device.
<DanaG> I don't use pc speaker anyway, but that behavior is still odd.
<zoke> that reminds me, are we going to feature steal from Fedora ?
<crimsun> all distros borrow from each other.
<zoke> i.e. include their firewall
<DanaG> Oh yeah, I want that time-changing wallpaper!
<crimsun> err
<crimsun> their firewall or firewall configuration [software]?
<DanaG> I tried patching gnome-control-centerm but the patch didn't apply cleanly, and I couldn't figure it out myself either.
<crimsun> DanaG: what's lspci -nv |grep -A1 0403 ?
<DanaG> 00:1b.0 0403: 8086:27d8 (rev 02)
<DanaG> 	Subsystem: 107b:0681
<RAOF> DanaG: aptitude install drapes
<DanaG> drapes?
<crimsun> manage wallpapers.
<DanaG> Have you seen the time-changing wallpaper thing?  It slowly and smoothly changes the color of the wallpaper over the day.
<RAOF> Time-changing wallpaler :)
<DanaG> It's not quite the same.
<RAOF> Oh.  That's cooler :)
<crimsun> right, that's the engine instead of the actual wallpaper
<zoke> crimsun, http://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Releases/8/ReleaseSummary#head-ac864614dcc02108b0d4bf3cdd6749c043b5414a
<zoke> that is what I want to see in ubuntu
<zoke> that and http://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Releases/8/ReleaseSummary#head-4f04f435441ba4daa3771ee3722b3680afaa0cdf
<zoke> online desktop seems awesome, it would be a hit with users to have facebook integration and sucg
<crimsun> and would suck for those of us who don't have constant connectivity.
<crimsun> regardless, both of those can be discussed on ubuntu-devel-discuss, and blueprints can be written.
<crimsun> those are the proper avenues.
<zoke> I should get around to writing something up
<bardyr> zoke, those are in hardy
<zoke> I don't see a firewall thing here
<bardyr> oh you looked at the firewall
<bardyr> well there is firestarter and other GUI's to iptables
<bardyr> but why do you need a firewall on a desktop? this isnt windows
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/111145
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 111145 in linux-source-2.6.20 "sigmatel STAC9250 on ATI HDA SB on gateway laptop - no sound capture " [Medium,Won't fix]
<zoke> bardyr, I think that some sort of tool should be available to control what applications are accessing my computer and which ones are not
<bardyr> zoke, check firestarter
<zoke> thanks bardyr, I will give it a whirl
<crimsun> DanaG: with linux-5.8?
<DanaG> current kernel is
<DanaG> Linux GLaDOS 2.6.24-5-generic #1 SMP Thu Jan 24 19:45:21 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<DanaG> Issue still applies.
<crimsun> are you testing with strace arecord?
<DanaG> Hmm, I'll try with strace.
<DanaG> write(1, "data\0\0\0\200", 8data�)           = 8
<DanaG> ioctl(4, 0x800c4151
<DanaG> Oh wait, I'll pastebin all of it.
<crimsun> thanks.
<picard_pwns_kirk> some python script crashes every time I try to add a network printer
<picard_pwns_kirk> I subscribed to all of the relevant bug reports
<picard_pwns_kirk> but I really need to print my document
<DanaG> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53808/
<bardyr> picard_pwns_kirk, did you miss the dont use hardy if you need to do stuff warning? :)
<picard_pwns_kirk> bardyr: I can't anticipate everything
<picard_pwns_kirk> is there any way to add a network printer manually?
<flipstar> picard_pwns_kirk: whats about 'system-config-printer-gnome' ?
<picard_pwns_kirk> well, I just need to connect to my cups server, but the client.conf file I made isn't doing it
<DanaG> How about going to localhost:631?
<DanaG> But I don't know what the password would be.
<flipstar> user passwd maybe
<picard_pwns_kirk> not localhost
<picard_pwns_kirk> my print server
<picard_pwns_kirk> which is on my network
<flipstar> oh
<DanaG> I mean, on your computer, you go to localhost and add the remote printer to your local CUPS list.
<picard_pwns_kirk> and just making a client.conf file with "Listen <server>:<port>" on it doesn't work
<picard_pwns_kirk> DanaG: it worked
<picard_pwns_kirk> thanks
<DanaG> Glad to help.
<DanaG> OH yeah, was it just your user password?
<BenderUnit22> He's gone.
#ubuntu+1 2009-01-19
<billisnice> where are the instructions on how to install ext4 on an installed 9.04 alpha 3?
<RAOF> billisnice, Skiessi: http://ext4.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Ext4_Howto#Converting_an_ext3_filesystem_to_ext4
<billisnice> when i click on the link it is broken
<Skiessi> it's not for me
<linuxman410> link works fine for me too
<billisnice> for some reason i click on it and it does not for me
<linuxman410> copy and paste it billisnice
<billisnice> that worked
<billisnice> Converting an ext3 filesystem to ext4
<Melik> can gParted create ext4 partitions?
<RAOF> No, I don't think so.
<x1250> I read that no somewhere.
<Naddiseo> Is it possible to have a display stretch across three monitors and two (different) video cards? I've been trying most of the day and can't get a third monitor.
<shadowhywind> hay all I am having problems login in, when i log in i get a kdm error, looking at the logs i believe it is [config/dbus] couldn't take over org.x.config: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.AccessDenied (Connection ":1.15" is not allowed to own the service "org.x.config.display0" due to security policies in the configuration file)
<DanaG> Naddiseo: what sort of video cards?
<DanaG> Note that fglrx and nvidia are each incompatible with anything else.
<Naddiseo> Radeon HD4850 (which I can get working), and a Nvidia GT7300
<Naddiseo> Yeah, using free drivers
<DanaG> For both?
<Naddiseo> radeon and nv
<DanaG> ah, then that's not the issue.
<DanaG> Hmm, try xrandr --verbose    (in console); look for anything interesting.
<RAOF> Naddiseo: No; you can't currently do that.
<Naddiseo> OK, that answers that.
<Naddiseo> What if I used onboard video instead of the nvidia?
<DanaG> Hmm.  screen-resolution-extra can't help?
<Naddiseo> The onboard is some kind of ati
<RAOF> XRandR 1.2 doesn't support multi-card multi-head.
<RAOF> Hm.  It _might_ be possible using the fglrx drivers, assuming that they support your onboard ati thingy.
<Naddiseo> Ah k.
<DanaG> You might be able to roll back to Intrepid xserver-xorg-core and libdri2, and then use fglrx.
<DanaG> I'm using fglrx 8.543; anything newer gives a panic.
<RAOF> Also, last I checked, the nv driver didn't actually handle dual head at all :)
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer/+bug/314600
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 314600 in fglrx-installer "fglrx versions newer than 8.543 cause system hang and panic" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<Naddiseo> The nv just needed to support 1 monitor
<Naddiseo> the ati had the duel
<Naddiseo> I was trying to have multiple Screen sections in my xorg.conf, one for each card.
<RAOF> That _might_ work, possibly.
<Naddiseo> it detects them, but doesn't use the nv one
<RAOF> More than simple one-card dual-head sucks quite a lot in current X, methinks.
<Naddiseo> This is what I was trying: http://pastebin.ca/1312150
<RAOF> I'm unlikely to be any help.  I've only ever played with one-card dual head on nvidia (which, incidentally, is a large pool of icecream filled with fluffy kittens lapping at the edges on nouveau)
<Naddiseo> Yeah, I was nvidia up until two weeks ago, got annoyed at the drivers :P
<RAOF> nouveau != nvidia.
<RAOF> Even better, I believe it'll play nicely with your free ati drivers.
<Naddiseo> Hm, yeah, I could try that
<Naddiseo> Do I still have to use your PPA?
<RAOF> (For example, nouveau's 2d performance for me is much, much better than nvidia's)
<RAOF> No; xserver-xorg-video-nouveau is in Universe, and nouveau-kernel-source is either there too, or is still sitting in NEW.
<RAOF> Oh, yeah.  There it is http://tinyurl.com/99pnas
<Naddiseo> Still have to use module-assistant I see.
<RAOF> No; just install the nouveau-kernel-source package; it's DKMS'd to the nines.
<Naddiseo> Hm, I think my mirror is out of date
<RAOF> It's not in the mirror yet; it's sitting in the NEW queue.
<RAOF> (That's what the link was).
<Naddiseo> ah
<RAOF> You'd want to download that source package and build it.
<RAOF> It doesn't have any silly dependencies; basically all it does is copy stuff to /usr/src/nouveau and run dkms.
<l3iggs> can anyone get the "ati" driver working on their system?
<l3iggs> the release notes say it should work, but i've had no luck
<l3iggs> is there some fancy xorg.config line i'm missing?
<DanaG> Last time I tried nouveau, it didn't work nicely.
<DanaG> IT massively devoured my CPU, just drawing the desktop.
<DanaG> My fglrx bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer/+bug/314600
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 314600 in fglrx-installer "fglrx versions newer than 8.543 cause system hang and panic" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<shadowhywind> Ok, so now I have KDM issues and no sound issues, can anyone help?
<l3iggs> does anyone in this room have the "ati" driver working on their alpha 3 system?
<Naddiseo> Can't say I do.. I'm using the radeon driver though.
 * RAOF notes that the "ati" driver _is_ the "radeon" driver.
<x1250> l3iggs, working here
<Naddiseo> It's just an alias?
<Naddiseo> and nouveau installed.
<RAOF> Naddiseo: Indeed.  "ati" is "radeon" on all but the oldest ATi cards.
<x1250> l3iggs, whats your problem? did you look Xorg.0.log ?
<RAOF> DanaG: Yeah, but Naddiseo has a nv4x chip, and that will _fly_ with nouveau.
<DanaG> Ah.  Mine was an NV17.
<Naddiseo> ok, let's see if this nouveau/radeon thing will work
<Naddiseo> brb
<l3iggs> x1250 yeah, i looked at the log file
<l3iggs> you can look at it here: http://pastebin.com/m61642d4
<l3iggs> i don't know much, but the only thing that really jumps out at me is this line:
<l3iggs> [config/dbus] couldn't take over org.x.config: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.AccessDenied (Connection ":1.73" is not allowed to own the service "org.x.config.display0" due to security policies in the configuration file)
<RAOF> Ooooh, cool.  We've turned on xorg-config-as-dbus-service, I see.
<x1250> l3iggs, don't know about that line, first time I see something like that. Are you having any noticeable problems?
<x1250> l3iggs, here's my xorg.conf, as you asked: http://paste.ubuntu.com/106746/
<l3iggs> yes, i am having problems, when the login screen is being drawn the cpu goes through the roof, the entire screen is corrupted, i can't log in
<linuxman410> has anyone here used dropbox with ubuntu
<l3iggs> linuxman410, i do
<linuxman410> does it work good with it
<l3iggs> works perfectly
<x1250> l3iggs, what does LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose glxinfo gives you?
<linuxman410> thanks i was getting ready to sign up now
<l3iggs> don't know yet, where does that show up? in the xorg log file?
<Naddiseo> hm, X dies with Xinerama
<Naddiseo> Least it didn't lock up like with nv.
<x1250> l3iggs, open up a terminal
<l3iggs> x1250, one sec, i don't think your xorg.conf file works on my system
<l3iggs> no, it doesn't work
<l3iggs> same issue
<raof> Naddiseo: Nothing's going to support Xinerama :(.
<Naddiseo> Yeah, didn't think so.
<x1250> l3iggs, open up a terminal and enter: LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose glxinfo
<x1250> paste that on pastebin
<l3iggs> ok
<Naddiseo> I disabled it. but I can't find much in the Xorg.0.log that mentions nouveau
<raof> Everyone broke Xinerama to get XRandR 1.2 working, and now XRandR 1.3/1.4 is filling in the things that Xinerama used to do.
<shadowhywind> what are the default groups that a user should have ?
<Naddiseo> hm, it loads nouveau... then doesn't nothing with it
<l3iggs> i can only ssh to the box (can't login locally), when i issue that command i get: "Error: unable to open display"
<raof> Naddiseo: Oooooh.  I think I remember this.
<raof> Naddiseo: I think what you need is called "drm multi-master support".  IE: both your ATI and nVidia cards need to be able to mess with drm, but currently only one can.
<Naddiseo> I see, so it's conflicting ?
<x1250> shadowhywind, no groups other than the user group by default, as in user:user
<Naddiseo> maybe there's something I'm missing in the log file: http://paste.ubuntu.com/106749/
<x1250> Naddiseo, what does LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose glxinfo gives?
<x1250> you don't have direct rendering, you should fix that.
<Naddiseo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/106752/
<l3iggs> x1250, i switch back to vesa driver (only way i can log in locally), run LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose glxinfo and i get http://pastebin.com/m7b55d80a
<raof> Naddiseo: Hm.  It looks like X doesn't think nouveau should be driving any screens.  That said, I don't think what you want is currently possible.
<raof> x1250: His RV770 isn't going to get 3d acceleration from any driver currently in the archives. :)
<Naddiseo> From what I've read today, it might be possible with xrandr 1.3 ?
<x1250> raof, didn't know that was his video card :) thanks
<raof> Naddiseo: I _think_ that xrandr 1.3 will support what you want (possibly requiring changes in drm, but I'm not sure now).
<Naddiseo> Hm, ok. I don't mind waiting; I don't desperately need a third monitor.
<x1250> l3iggs, whats your video card?
<l3iggs> SAPPHIRE X1950 GT
<x1250> l3iggs, things to check: from an ati driver Xorg session, LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose glxinfo. Also check that you have ubuntu-desktop and xserver-xorg-video-all installed. Also make sure you're running the latest kernel.
<x1250> I don't think you're missing xserver-xorg-video-all though, doesn't show any related error on the log.
<l3iggs> i can't run an ati driver xorg session, that's my whole problem. i can't get past the login screen with "ati" or "radeon"
<l3iggs> i'll check the other stuff
<l3iggs> is 2.6.28-4 the right kernel?
<x1250> l3iggs, yep
<l3iggs> well everything checks out
<l3iggs> the only thing that stands out here is that dbus permissions error
<l3iggs> i bet you don't get that in your xorg log file
<x1250> l3iggs, i'll check
<x1250> l3iggs, i do have it =)
<x1250> l3iggs, try #radeon
<x1250> maybe they can help you more
<l3iggs> ok thanks
<Jaffarkelshac> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help
<shadowhywind> hay all very odd problem, If i say turn on my computer and let kdm start, i can log in and all i get a single terminal screen. However if i switch to a console view (altF2), I have to killall kdm and when i do startx i get kde correctly, any ideas?
<Volkodav> anybody has problems with samba shares ? I have it configured same as in hardy - but it won't work in jaunty -
<Volkodav> maybe apparmour or something else ?
<raof> I just set up a shared directory with a macbook; that worked fine from installing samba to restarting the session to assigning permissions.
<Volkodav> in ibex the shares are visible but not accessible -in jaunty not even visible
<Volkodav>  /etc/init.d/samba restart does not work neither
<Volkodav> I will try samba4
<Volkodav> it is alpha but it might work
<naught101> anyone else finding that open office is not opening at all?
<naught101> I've tried it from the command line, and I get no output what so ever
<l3iggs> open office works for me
<naught101> I tried running it in gdb, it says: "/usr/bin/oocalc": not in executable format: File format not recognized
<billisnice> on my amd system, this ver is more stable
<billisnice> alpha 3
<naught101> hrmm.. downloads shaped... I don't think I'll be able to upgrade for a week
<naught101> I mean, downgrade...
 * Volkodav fixed samba
<ojwb> http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/jaunty/alpha3 under "Known Issues" says "* While the user-space component of the EXPERIMENTAL nouveau X driver is available in Alpha 2 universe, the kernel modules this driver requires to work are not yet available. The kernel modules should be uploaded soon after Alpha 2." which looks like it's just been cut-and-pasted from the alpha2 page
 * bluesmoke thought 2.6.28 was released already
<ojwb> bluesmoke: was that in response to me?
<ojwb> alpha3 has 2.6.28
<ojwb> does that mean the item I quoted is no longer relevant?
 * ojwb guesses it either should be removed, or updated to say "alpha3" not "alpha2", but I don't know which
<bluesmoke> I dunno
<bluesmoke> ojwb: That page says we're using a 2.6.28 rc though
<ojwb> bluesmoke: that seems to be wrong - I don't have alpha3 here, but a jaunty kernel I installed last week is 2.6.28-4.10
<ojwb> not 2.6.28-3.4
<ojwb> that's what alpha2 had - more copy-and-paste I guess
<Volkodav> anybody has this bug with skype ? workaround 1 worked for me https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ia32-libs/+bug/273693
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 273693 in alsa-lib "biarch alsa-lib path problem with Skype" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Volkodav> yeah - it was a bitch
<Volkodav> now it works ok
<lucent> I just completed an Alpha3 x86 alternate installer, it's 2.6.28-4-generic
<DanaG> Argh, since I can't ctrl-alt-backspace Xorg, I instead had to SAK it.
<lucent> heh
<lucent> DanaG: I disapprove of that change personally, but hey it's making the most sense for the most users, so yeah
<lucent> it's not like we can't go in and re-enable it
 * ojwb has actually managed to accidentally hit that key combo
<lucent> though I'd rather there be a GUI option to re-enable it
<ojwb> but only once in many years
<DanaG> I've never hit it by missing my aim on a key; I've instead accidentally hit it by _thinking_ the wrong key.
<DanaG> Wanted ctrl-alt-backslash.
<lucent> ojwb: some games map ctrl+backspace, and people hit alt by mistake too
<lucent> I understand that
<DanaG> I've never used ctrl-backspace for games.
<DanaG> And Alt is TWO keys away.
<lucent> I opin that it would be a smoother transition if the GUI option to enable serverkill was already present before changing the default behavior
<lucent> I'd run to re-enable it. I'm too lazy if I have to go and edit files
<lucent> anyways ext4 is buggy, I mean it bit me in the ass and I lost some data
<DanaG> Or do what SuSE does:
<lucent> going to wait until 2.6.30ish before making a switch to a new fs again
<DanaG> NOt just ctrl-alt-backspace.... you have to hit it twice for it to work.
<lucent> ha
<lucent> I'd like there to be some kind of sysrq hook
<lucent> but I don't understand the underlying problem well enough to actually request this
<lucent> encrypted home dir works well enough from alternate installer btw
<lucent> I'm using this now, it's speedier than whole-block encryption thankfully
<dholbach> hiya
* tritium changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Jaunty Jackalope (alpha) discussion channel | Jaunty is NOT RELEASED and NOT SUPPORTED, it will most certainly break your system in bad ways. Jaunty Alpha 3 CD Images Available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/jaunty/ | Join #ubuntu for Intrepid Ibex (8.10) and previous versions support | "This week: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek - get involved!
* tritium changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Jaunty Jackalope (alpha) discussion channel | Jaunty is NOT RELEASED and NOT SUPPORTED, it will most certainly break your system in bad ways. Jaunty Alpha 3 CD Images Available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/jaunty/ | Join #ubuntu for Intrepid Ibex (8.10) and previous versions support | This week: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek - get involved!
<ScriptRipper> i got ubuntu 9.04 on my beagleboard (ARM arch) running.
<ScriptRipper> i got keyboard, mouse and a network adapter connected via USB
<ScriptRipper> i could even start up gdm
<ScriptRipper> how do i get networking via USB ethernet adapter configured now?
<lucent> yay!
<lucent> ScriptRipper: I want to hear more about your experience with beagleboard
<lucent> what part of the world are you located in?  how much did it cost you to get all needed materials to develop and use the beagleboard?
<ScriptRipper> i used debootstrap and QEMU to set this up.
<ScriptRipper> i am in munich
<ScriptRipper> it cost me ca. 30-40 Euro in addtion to get it working
<lucent> thanks for that information
<ScriptRipper> I had a USB hub already...
<lucent> ScriptRipper: if you can see Network Manager icon, right click, and either Preferences or Settings
<ScriptRipper> self powered
<ScriptRipper> sorry, i am command line.
<lucent> oh okay
<lucent> no Network Manager desired?
<ScriptRipper> gnome display manager i started to see if X11/frame buffer and keyboard / mouse works
<ScriptRipper> now i got the problem that 128 MB RAM is too small to run a full desktop like gnome or kde.
<lucent> you can do this from commandline, but then it conflicts with Network Manager
<lucent> so, if you don't need Network Manager it's okay to do it the other way using /etc/network/interfaces configuration file
<lucent> the manual page for interfaces(8) has more information about the file format
<lucent> use ifup (name)   and   ifdown (name)  to invoke
<lucent> it is the same way Debian configures networking normally
<lucent> ScriptRipper: if you only want a one-shot configuration, use the standard commands to configure your interface
<lucent> ifconfig eth1 up
<lucent> ifconfig eth1 XXX.XXX.XXX.XXX netmask YYY.YYY.YYY.YYY
<ScriptRipper> but its usb connected
<lucent> route add default gw ZZZ.ZZZ.ZZZ.ZZZ
<lucent> like that
<lucent> ScriptRipper: "ifconfig -a" will show you all connected interfaces
<lucent> maybe it will be named usb0?   maybe it will just be another ethN  like eth1 or eth2
<ScriptRipper> how far have you been wrt to a "ready to run" release of jaunty 9.04 ? how "alpha" is it on arm? thats more general questions, to get a feeling about what i can expect
<lucent> it's developed mostly for x86 I thought
<lucent> that's what I run on
<ScriptRipper> what i have now seen is that the udev rules are missing. this can be root of that my network adapter gets not detected
<ScriptRipper> are these completely missing for jaunty on arm?
<naught101> Open office isn't working for me (no starting), and isn't giving me any indication of why not, even when run from the console.
<naught101> I don't know whether I should report a bug or not, since I have no useful information...
<ojwb> naught101: perhaps try running it under strace?
<xyz> whats new in Jaunty?
<fosco__> xyz http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/jaunty/alpha3
<xyz> fosco_, sounds way cool
<xyz> looks cool also
<xyz> have you tried yet?
<fosco__> yes, i'm on it
<fosco__> Description: Ubuntu jaunty (development branch)
<zniavre> hello
<bullgard4> Does GNOME dodge the term 'file type association' and uses another term instead?
<fosco__> mime types?
<x1250> naught101, try deleting (or moving) ~/.openoffice
<naught101> x1250: did that, no joy
<x1250> naught101, what happens if you run openoffice in a terminal?
<x1250> is there any output?
<naught101> x1250: no, absolutely none, which is why I haven't submitted a bug yet
<naught101> not for oocalc or any other of the oo apps
<x1250> naught101, what does aptitude search ~iopenoffice -F "%p" gives you? (pastebin it)
<naught101> x1250: http://pastebin.ca/1312503
<naught101> whoa! x1250 I just had the idea to run "sudo oocalc", to see if ti was my user having issues, and it is.
<naught101> ie. it runs
<naught101> only commandline thing is "illegal flag specified to db_create"
<x1250> uhm, odd, it sounds like a permission problem, but no idea where it could be
<naught101> yeah, I would expect it to give me a permissions error then
<naught101> grrr... did I miss anything?
<x1250> try using find ~/ -user root
<naught101> x1250: sorry, I missed that find command, had to close my client
<x1250> naught101, find ~/ -user root
<naught101> x: a heap of stuff in the firectory I moved the .openoffice.org directory to
<naught101> (old.openoffice.org)
<naught101> x1250: chowned my whole ~ to me, no change...
<naught101> damn, this connection is annoying
<x1250> naught101, what about id you create a new user? does it work ok?
<x1250> id/if
<naught101> back in a sec, I'll try it...
<x1250> brb
<naught102> x1250: ok, I think I needed to restart after deleting .oo.org.. perhaps I had a zombie process or something...
<naught102> anyway, it's working now, thanks a lot for your help
<naught102> although, the "open" dialogue isn't...
<naught102> looks like it's corrupting something in the .openoffice.org dir, and refusing to open until after a reboot, even when that dir has been removed
<naught102> oh no, zombie soffice processes
<x1250> naught102, did you find the problem?
<zniavre> how did you passed the ABI stuff on nvidia drivers ?
<x1250> zniavre, Section "ServerFlags", Option "IgnoreABI" "True"
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek to start in #ubuntu-classroom in 17 minutes
<zniavre> x1250: thank you but it does not work
<tigreton> wola
<BUGabundo> where do I place that -ignoreABI ?
<x1250> BUGabundo, Section "ServerFlags", Option "IgnoreABI" "True"
<BUGabundo> thanks
<BUGabundo> does it help?
<BUGabundo> or will I still end up with this ugly screen?
<x1250> it has helped some, it works.
<x1250> BUGabundo, what driver?
<BUGabundo> Nvidia
<BUGabundo> 180
<BUGabundo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/107029/
<BUGabundo> every font is too big, no theme, lots of crashs with a few applets
<BUGabundo> to many changes in a single day
<BUGabundo> I've seem to have lost the user switch applet again
<x1250> BUGabundo, http://paste.ubuntu.com/107030/
<x1250> BUGabundo, are you running gdm? I have problems with the user switch applet if I don't use gdm.
<BUGabundo> x1250: yes, gdm has started... I think
<x1250> BUGabundo, are you sure your xorg.conf is ok? it seems that "ServerFlags" is in its own line.
<BUGabundo> humm
<BUGabundo> I  run dpkg reconfigure
<BUGabundo> and it made a new one
<BUGabundo> I added that seccion after you told me too
<BUGabundo> is it on the wrong place?
<x1250> then paste this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/107030/
<BUGabundo> I did
<BUGabundo> ahh I see
<BUGabundo> the line break
<BUGabundo> I did insert it wrong
<BUGabundo> fixed
<x1250> yep, but I don't know if that could do any trouble
<BUGabundo> will know better on next reboot
<x1250> BUGabundo, if there are problems, /var/log/Xorg.0.log should say something. Is your 3D hardware accel working?
<BUGabundo> humm don't think so
<BUGabundo> at least nvidia-settings doesn't
<BUGabundo> plus, dualmonitor with bryce tool also fails to enable the 2nd nonitor
<x1250> and whar driver says /var/log/Xorg.0.log you're using?
<x1250> what*
<BUGabundo> Method "ApplyConfiguration" with signature "" on interface "org.gnome.SettingsDaemon.XRANDR" doesn't exist
<BUGabundo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/107036/
<x1250> BUGabundo, you're using driver nv right now
<BUGabundo> I never know
<BUGabundo> nv is the prop or OSS?
<x1250> try using Driver "nvidia" inside Section Device
<x1250> "nv" -> opensource
<x1250> nv is the default driver for nvidia
<BUGabundo> x1250: http://paste.ubuntu.com/107039/
<BUGabundo> is this correct?
<x1250> BUGabundo, looks good to me. When restarting X, if it doesn't work, save a copy of the failed Xorg.0.log
<BUGabundo> okay
<BUGabundo> by the way does totem play audio for you?
<BUGabundo> every other player works!
<x1250> it works fine here. Odd...
<BUGabundo> yeah
<BUGabundo> need to instal debug symbols
<BUGabundo> and file a bug to it then
<andresmh> what version of compiz comes with jaunty?
<BUGabundo> $ apt-cache policy compiz  Installed: 1:0.7.8-0ubuntu6
<BUGabundo> andresmh: ^^^^^^
<BUGabundo> or use packages.ubuntu.com
 * x1250 is installing kubuntu
<andresmh> thanks BUGabundo
<mrintegrity> hello!
<mrintegrity> Using 9.04 alpha 3 on an eee 901 and the touch pad is really choppy, unconfigurable (required SHMconfig but cant enable that) and the wifi driver is not included in the kernel :)
<mrintegrity> otherwise, it's significantly faster than 8.10
<mrintegrity> I am using ext4, it's great
<mrintegrity> could anyone help me sort out the touchpad or wifi?
<BUGabundo> mrintegrity: wifi is in the wiki
<BUGabundo> touchpad usually works okay
<BUGabundo> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC/Fixes
<mrintegrity> BUGabundo: yeah, dont know whats wrong with it. but i know a lot of people have issues with eee c 901 and touchpad
<mrintegrity> tyhanks for the link!
<BUGabundo> I saw a 1000h that was quite eradic
<BUGabundo> really anoying
<BUGabundo> wit 8.10
<mrintegrity> yeah, they have a lot of new hardware..
<mrintegrity> peformance on 8.10 was totaly unusable though with 901
<BUGabundo> too much  to kept track of
<mrintegrity> yup
<BUGabundo> I instaled a couple of ubuntuumpc (ex-mobile) and it worked great
<BUGabundo> not as fast as xandros
<BUGabundo> but it booted in 20 secs after a kernel profile
<mrintegrity> cool
<tretle> anyone have any idea where you can test the new notifications that were shown on marks blog?
<BUGabundo> tretle: AFAIK still hasn't hit the repos
<tretle> is the source available anywhere or an svn repo?
<tretle> this blog post was a bit misleading - http://en.andregondim.eti.br/?p=87
<Pici> The notifcations on sabdfl's blog were a mockup.
<tretle> yes but in that blog post about alpha 3 andre says the new notifications are in alpha 3
<EagleScreen> is there any possibility of having linux 2.6.29 on Jaunty?
<andresmh> I remember seeing a video from Shuttleworth about the new notification system for Ubuntu. Is that already in Jaunty alpha 3?
<BUGabundo> andresmh: AFAIK no
<BUGabundo> I don't have anything yet
<andresmh> ok :)
<andresmh> i'm still excited to try jaunty, i'm curious to see if audio works out of the box for my laptop
<BUGabundo> andresmh: what's up with the audio? do you have a bug id for it?
<andresmh> at some point i opened one i think
<andresmh> but it has evolved
<andresmh> basically the sound quality is slow
<andresmh> and using the mic is difficult
<andresmh> i find pulse very complicated
<charlie-tca> Anyone else seeing xchat close intermittently when switching channels?
<hggdh> charlie-tca, yes, I do -- it gets a SIGABRT, and apport does not trigger on aborts...
<charlie-tca> Thanks. Should I report a bug?
<DanaG> Ugh, stupid Hamachi.... hasn't been updated in over a year.
<hggdh> I guess so, but we will need a stacktrace to know what happened. I personally think it is libc6 on memory allocation
<DanaG> And it crashes nm-system-settings by returning info.driver = (NULL).
<hggdh> here's what I will do: I will close xchat & reopen it under gdb. Then I will wait for the error again
<hggdh> brb
 * DanaG ponders ndisswrapping the hamachi Windows driver.
<hggdh> charlie-tca, I am not running under GDB. Now we just wait...
<hggdh> s/not/now/
<charlie-tca> Okay. I'll confirm when it happens then.
 * charlie-tca happy not to be going nuts!
<hggdh> if you opened the bug, please give me the #; otherwise I will open it
<charlie-tca> I have not opened it. I thought I could confirm when you do.
<hggdh> k, np
 * user___ thinks would be great if jaunty could do real fullscreen in virtualbox, even gparted live cd does it, which is is based on debian IIRC
<DanaG> (nm-system-settings:17953): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: instance of invalid non-instantiatable type `(null)'
<DanaG> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<DanaG> in nm-system-settings.
<Tekno> should fstab be empty in 9.04 ?
<Tekno> system works with empty fstab o_O
<gletob> Hey I am running jaunty, does anyone here know how to convert EXT3 to EXT4?
<Tekno> i did it 5mins ago
<gletob> Tekno: How?
<Tekno> with this howto: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1033163
<x1250> gletob, take a look at bug #317781 first
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 317781 in linux "Ext4 data loss" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/317781
<charlie-tca> Tekno: not empty here.
<Tekno> strange
<Tekno> i really have empty fstab and still everything works
<Tekno> sda1 mounts as ext4 to /
 * charlie-tca thinks that is different, anyway
<x1250> what about aptitude's miserable failure removing automatic dependencies? I installed kubuntu-desktop just to see how it was now a days, and I was amazed after purging... only kubuntu-desktop package, and nothing more.
<raof> That's odd.  It should work.
<x1250> then I tried apt-get autoremove, but nothing else was removed. So I had to uninstall some kde libraries to make kubuntu go away.
<Melik> hi everyone
<evan_> hello how i the new beta?
<evan_> alpha*\
<bazhang> evan_, see the topic
<evan_> bazhang: your pointing on: it will most certainly break your system in bad ways?
<bazhang> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/jaunty/
<bazhang> evan_, ^^
<evan_> bazhang: isnt that put there by default?
<bazhang> <evan_> hello how i the new beta?
<evan_> bazhang: see the next message by me
<bazhang> evan_, what is your question.
<bazhang> evan_, I gave you the link, did you need something else; if so please specify with some exactitude
<x1250> what are the blacklist.DSA-1024 and blacklist.RSA-2048 files inside /etc/ssh  suppose to do?
<evan_> bazhang: well my question is how it is, will it break your system, will it overrule intrpid etc etc
<bazhang> evan_, this is not a chat channel; if you wish you may try jaunty, though it is ill-advised as the topic states.
<bazhang> evan_, this is a support channel for folks who are actively using jaunty.
<x1250> aaa wrong channel, sorry
<evan_> bazhang: i'd like to help but if my first question about the state of the project is rejected like this... i can better leave..
<bazhang> ??
<calc> how do i get to the real volume control in jaunty?
<calc> its very quiet on my system probably because the new volume control applet is crap
<calc> and the sound configurator is missing also :\
<raof> alsamixer from the commandline?
<calc> raof: ugh ok, still doesn't resolve my headset issue (well i need to verify if it is an issue yet
 * calc goes to plug it in
<linuxman410> is 1min 29 seconds good for boot time on ubuntu
<DanaG> If I posted my bootchart, would somebody be able to suggest ways to improve my boot time?
<DanaG> Argh: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ntfs-3g/+bug/300443
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 300443 in ntfs-3g "hal rejects to mount ntfs-3g partition" [Medium,Triaged]
<DanaG> Don't you love how launchpad returns this sort of file?
<DanaG> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/20390451/20-ntfs-3g-policy.fdi
<DanaG> All I see is this:                   ntfs-3g         ntfs-3g         locale=
#ubuntu+1 2009-01-20
<dean`> My computer will not suspend
<dean`> I am running Ubuntu 9.04 Jaunty Jackalope
<dean`> kernel 2.6.28-4
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/284319
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 284319 in linux "mute, brightness buttons on new HP 6930p laptop" [Undecided,New]
<Cts|359> Anybody else notice that most of the way through gnome's startup, the color depth seems to be jumping from 24 to 18?
<pwnguin> DanaG: do you know much about acpi?
<DanaG> er, I do know some, from having messed with it.
<DanaG> Sorry, was away walking the dogs.
<DanaG> random: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/284319
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 284319 in linux "mute, brightness buttons on new HP 6930p laptop" [Undecided,New]
<pwnguin> DanaG: im just saying, that bug is kinda model specific
<DanaG> YEah.
<DanaG> The brightness bug, however, is not:
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/315922
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 315922 in linux "2.6.27-11 makes brightness not work [2.6.28-4.10 also affected]" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<hggdh> huh, DanaG, I have no problems with brightness
<DanaG> What brand laptop?
<hggdh> Dell 1721
<DanaG> Ah.  Dell has their own way of doing brightness control.
<DanaG> The standard ACPI way is what's broken.
<hggdh> heh
<DanaG> Toshiba, Lenovo, Panasonic, Asus, and perhaps a few others do, too.
<hggdh> I still can control it through standard <FN> Up/Down
<DanaG> ... but Toshiba itself is also broken in a different way.
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/261318
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 261318 in linux "Regression: new Toshiba Laptop Support (tlsup) driver breaks Toshiba hotkeys; input device does not support 'kbd' input handler" [High,In progress]
<hggdh> might it be a bios issue?
<DanaG> Nope.
<DanaG> Wait, which one?
 * hggdh  long time ago, had to tweak ACPI code on a Gateway
<hggdh> BIOS code, me means
<DanaG> I wish the kernel would include 'zero' as a valid brightness control level.
<DanaG> Otherwise, the levels you see in Vista and the levels you see in Ubuntu (gnome-power-manager) do not match.
<hggdh> ah, sorry, the bloody beast called 1721 did come with Vista, but I formatted the drive as soon as I verified a Vista boot was going on
<hggdh> (so I knew it was working)
<hggdh> but I never compared brightness levels between Vista and Linux
<DanaG> For example, Vista will offer 13, 25, 37, 50, 63, 75, 87, and 100.
<DanaG> Ubuntu will call them 0, 14, 29, 43, 57, 71, 88, and 100.
<DanaG> Hideous.
<DanaG> I also love how they REMOVED the slider that sets "dim by" -- and "dim by" is already confusing-enough logic.
<DanaG> Should be "dim TO"
<hggdh> I remember -- dimly, and I ask pardon for the unintended pun -- a bug about dim to and dim by
<hggdh> it should be somewhere in LP
<DanaG> Oh yeah, the best thing to do about a lame pun is to entirely ignore it.
<DanaG> =þ
<hggdh> heh
<DanaG> One time I showed a friend a video of a hidden dock animation in OS X, called "Suck".
<DanaG> He said, "It's lame."
<DanaG> I said, "Yeah, it rather -- oh, never mind, lame pun."
<hggdh> what, BSD is lame?
<hggdh> ah
<DanaG> the "oh nevermind, lame pun" was funnier than the pun would have been.
<hggdh> sorry, two scotchs already in
<hggdh> dammit, canno even write
<hggdh> darn!
<hggdh> but I think the LP bug still should be there; of course, this would be an upstream issue, anyways
<Cts|359> Am i the only one that notices that gnome seems to want to screw with the color depth about 70% though loading up? I'm using the nVidia driver, and i've tried to force default depth in xorg.conf, to no avail
<hggdh> Cts|359, again II sort of remember something about that. Please search in LP
<hggdh> otherwise, the best route is to open a bug on it
<Cts|359> i've been through LP and the forums, i found one mention of the NV driver doing it, but the fix didn't help. I was really just swinging by to see if anybody knew for a fact if it was in LP, before i filed it
<DanaG> HEre's the "suck":  http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=-pBGMbW3jEo
<toresbe> Cts|359: colour depths are not changeable runtime
<Cts|359> that's what i thought... and only makes me more confused. 'cause i can clearly see the gradients going screwy DURING gnome loading up
<toresbe> Cts|359: Sounds a lot like a graphics driver bug to me
<Cts|359> beginning to think the same. though, you think you'd hear more if the new 180.22 was behaving poorly
<hggdh> heh gotta show the suck thingy to my S.O. (a mac user)
<DanaG> Looks like somebody "slurping" up the window.
<pwnguin> ok that was wierd
<pwnguin> the theme engine just crashed
<pwnguin> all i did was rotate the screen
<toresbe> OT: Are there any doxygen-literate people here? I'm faced with a problem and I don't know where to ask it.
<nhandler> Is modifying /etc/apt/sources.list the only way to upgrade to jaunty right now (other than a fresh install)?
<x1250> nhandler, update-manager -d
<nhandler> xxploit: It doesn't detect jaunty
<xxploit> ?
<xxploit> nhandler: you can do update-manager -d i believe
<x1250> nhandler, it should work that way. What version are you in?
<nhandler> x1250: I have intrepid installed
<x1250> did you change your sources.list to jaunty and then tried update-manager -d ? I guess it wouldn't work that way.
<hggdh> nhandler, I had a similar problem when I moved to Jaunty: upgrade-manager -d did not "take" for about four tries.
<x1250> nhandler, in any case, you could upgrade using an aptitude full-upgrade, if you know how to troubleshoot. Right now update-manager disables some video drivers that don't work on jaunty, and some other little things like "always overwrite" options for dpkg, etc. But thats about it
<nhandler> x1250: Yeah, I upgraded to jaunty before by updating sources.list and doing a dist-upgrade. I was hoping update-manager would support jaunty by now
<x1250> nhandler, you should really use aptitude and not apt-get for that.
<x1250> well, if update-manager doesn't work, that is
<hggdh> it should work now. I upgraded very early in the cycle
<x1250> me too
<nhandler> hggdh: I upgraded originally pre-alpha ;)
<hggdh> yeah, that's what I did also
<x1250> yep, I used full-upgrade to get into jaunty.
<x1250> the thing is that update-manager does some automatic stuff, that would prevent some errors. For example, if nvidia drivers are not supported, then goto opensource. Things like that. Usefull stuff.
 * hggdh thinks nhandler should be aware of that ;-)
<hggdh> but this is interesting. the u-m -d does not still pave the way?
<hggdh> toresbe, probably a good place to ask is #ubuntu-motu
<x1250> I remember I tried it on my desktop few weeks a go, and it worked, but I didn't upgrade. I have my desktop with intrepid.
<toresbe> hggdh: cheers
<hggdh> cheers
<x1250> today I installed kubuntu-desktop. Then used aptitude purge and was amazed to see only kubuntu-desktop was uninstalled. apt-get autoremove didn't work either. I had to remove kubuntu purging som libs. Ugly bug.
<x1250> have any of you had any luck with the "Connect to server" feature, using ssh keys? nautilus keeps asking me for a password. The server has "PasswordAuthentication no", and I can connect with no problems using ssh. Any clues?
<DanaG> Heh, I just love how scrolling UP on the volume control makes the volume go UP if on the icon, but DOWN if on the scrollbar.  How stupid.
<DanaG> I'd call the new volume control a miserable failure.
<toresbe> when I click on it, it extends past the end of the screen
<toresbe> http://gunkies.org/stuff/volume-failure.png
<DanaG> And where's my per-app which-device-do-i-play-on control?
<DanaG> And where's my thing to select internal mic, external mic, or stereo mix?
<raof> Coming, I presume.
<DanaG> And the "simultaneous out" thing would be good too.
<DanaG> I envision this sort of UI:
<DanaG> App name         X   X    X
<DanaG> where the Xes are checkboxes for "play on this device", for each device.
<DanaG> And then have one for "prefer this device"
<raof> Maybe.  I'm not sure that pulse has the infrastructure for exactly that feature yet, and it's actually kinda hard.
<DanaG> Oh, and an option for "use this device with X channels" would be cool, too.
<DanaG> I think Gnome is trying to emulate the OS X audio preferences.... and failing miserably.
<DanaG> I wish I knew why this happens: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer/+bug/314600
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 314600 in fglrx-installer "fglrx versions newer than 8.543 cause system hang and panic" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<DanaG> =þ
<raof> I'd hope it'd exceed them; it shouldn't be too hard.
<DanaG> Niice, long stacktrace.
<DanaG> =þ
<DanaG> I'm considering making a PulseAudio virtual sound card driver for Windows as my senior project; I'd just have to find out how to do driver programming.
<dtchen> there's an older Windows port; you shouldn't need to do any driver programming at all.
<dtchen> just look at how other apps like foobar2000 plug into directsound
<DanaG> Other way around!
<DanaG> I want a virtual sound card.
<raof> So you can have network-transparent audio on windows, too.
<DanaG> And local device-switching.
<dtchen> Windows already has that. Again, see what fb2k does.
<DanaG> Is it a sound card that all apps can use?
<dtchen> yes
<DanaG> I thought it was just a media plater app.
<DanaG> player.
<dtchen> nope
<dtchen> MS is way ahead of Linux/BSD in this regard.
<raof> dtchen: Hm.  It's been some time since I used foobar; what exactly does it do?
<dtchen> raof: it's a media player, arguably the most featureful
<raof> I know it's a media player.
<raof> I used it.
<raof> (Some time ago)
<dtchen> meaning what does it offer?
<raof> When I used it, there was no part of it that was like pulseaudio in any way.  What does it do *now* that it didn't do then? :)
<dtchen> no, it doesn't do what PA does. It just plugs into Window's DS and kernel mixing via separate configurations
<dtchen> Windows's*
<DanaG> And by device switching, I mean, I should be able to yank my USB sound card and have all apps using it drop back to onboard.
<raof> dtchen: That doesn't sound at all like what we're talking about :)
<dtchen> ok, from what i understood, DanaG was referring to a virtual sound card that interfaces with PA to handle on-the-fly stream switching
<raof> A virtual sound card that pipes audio to pulseaudio, yes.
<raof> Does foobar2k provide such a thing?  That sounds rather outside its core-competency ;)
<dtchen> right, and DS already provides an interface to write into and read from, so you simply need to hook PA into DS to handle sink functionality (to use PA's terminology).
<dtchen> raof: no, the fb2k reference was for examining how fb2k handles the DS sink
<raof> Aaah, right.
<raof> Yes, I know it's possible (although I think the statement "MS is way ahead of Linux/BSD in this regard" might need some citation ;))
<dtchen> fair enough =)
<Tekno> http://blog.uncool.in/2009/01/19/computer-science-fail-higher-education-in-india/
<raof> Because it's (obviously) been possible to do exactly that with ALSA for some time, too.
<dtchen> some form of stream mixing, certainly. however, DS offers rather uniform and sensible volume and mixer abstractions
<dtchen> the very volume mismatch that you mentioned in -devel hasn't been an issue in Windows for some time
<dtchen> i'm not a Windows fan by any stretch of the imagination, but some things just are more sensible in other OSes currently.
<raof> Yeah.
<raof> ALSA is apparently not the easiest of audio APIs around.
<bluesmoke> ALSA is "omg my eyes are bleeding" hard to use
<DanaG> Heh, look at the win7 mixer applet... on single-click, it shows volumes for all output devices.
<x1250> has anyone noticed that sometimes aptitude fails to remove automatic dependencies? I remember there was a bug about one of those packages in LP, but today I discovered that kubuntu-desktop is another one. Tried purging it, and none of the dependencies were removed.
<x1250> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/aptitude/+bug/305504
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 305504 in aptitude "aptitude does not automatically remove unused packages" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<DanaG> Sweet, in ALSA 1.0.19
<DanaG>  - ALSA: hda - Add a new function to seek for a codec ID
<DanaG> for the Gateway laptop.
<DanaG> what the heck?  Error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.Failed: Element <syslog> not allowed inside <busconfig> in configuration file
<genii> Seems to be something about it here http://www.nabble.com/Possible-MBF-due-to-DBus-security-issue-td21268050.html
<DanaG> eh, restarting hal and then ddbus seemed to work.
<DanaG> Interesting:
<DanaG> [ 5252.773847] input: HDA Intel at 0xda300000 irq 22 Line In at Ext Rear Jack as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1b.0/input/input15
<DanaG> [ 5252.784129] input: HDA Intel at 0xda300000 irq 22 Mic at Ext Front Jack as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1b.0/input/input16
<DanaG> My sound card is now... an input device.?
<raof> Cool.  Jack sensing?
<DanaG> Yeah, but catting the input device doesn't give anything on jack plug on that laptop.
<DanaG> Line In at Ext Rear doesn't exist, except on docking station.
<DanaG> Oh yeah, and I did stop Xorg first.
<peterz> how would one revert to the 'default' packages after removing a ppa repo?
<DanaG> grr... stupid thing doesn't keep my shares, for some reason.
 * DanaG goes off to bed.
<x1250> howto install a package with a broken dependency? I'm having problems installing mysql-server (dpkg woes), so I have mysql-server-5.1 instead, which is broken when installing wordpress (it conflicts with mysql-server-5.0).
<x1250> arch, I meant mysql-client
<fosco__> sudo dpkg -i --force-all package.deb
<fosco__> do it on your own :)
<x1250> fosco__, yeah, but I don't want to download all the stuff, I was hoping it aptitude or apt-get could do the trick
<DanaG> aptitude can do it.
<DanaG> just run aptitude with no parameters.
<DanaG> then go hit
<DanaG> hit 'enter' on a package name to get list of versions.
<x1250> uhm, ok I'll see what aptitude can do
<DanaG> It has a nifty ncurses UI.
<lucent> indeed
<lucent> it's been years since I used a curses UI tool front end for apt
<x1250> do you guys have any trouble installing mysql-server ?
<DanaG> I use aptitude more than anything else, myself.
<lucent> x1250: when I didn't know how mysql server worked, yeah
<lucent> x1250: are you using a mirror for apt packages?
<x1250> lucent, what do you mean?
<lucent> some mirrors do not update very quickly
<DanaG> I have oodles of repos enabled.
<lucent> this results in broken deps
<DanaG> archive for official and mirrors.kernel.org for speed; each for jaunty AND intrepid.
<DanaG> And PPAs for each.
<DanaG> So, I can follow upgrades of the Intrepid X server, so I don't break fglrx.
<x1250> I don't use external repos. I'll try changing mirrors.
<x1250> aah, it was the mirror :/
<nastas> is jaunty supports sd cards in buildin card reader?
<lucent> nastas: yes, I think
<lucent> my Dell 1420n laptop computer has an SD card reader attached to the PCI Express bus, and it is working
<nastas> lucent: weird i upgrade my laptop and still don't work
<lucent> nastas: which computer model?
<nastas> HP pavilion
<SiDi> Hello
<nastas> lucent: HP pavilion
<SiDi> I'd like to know if people who installed jaunty on their laptops (especially if vostro) had trouble when booting on it ? my motherboard just goes mad and bips till i shut the laptop down
<lucent> nastas: I don't know.   Does it work with a supported OS like Windows?
<nastas> lucent: yes it is
<lucent> SiDi: I think you may have more basic problems
<lucent> so, nastas, we need to know what your device is
<lucent> does it attach by USB?
<SiDi> lucent: hardy works perfectly, but jaunty has a weird message appearing on boot, followed by this terrible noise :O
<lucent> SiDi: you know that doesn't sound like the truth to me
<SiDi> intrepid works perfectly *
<nastas> lucent: nope. is a built-in card reader.
<lucent> nastas: okay so it uses magic and pixie dust to talk to your motherboard?
<SiDi> well it's serious :O i never heard such a noise from a motherboard (except when i forgot to plug my GPU on my desktop pc :P)
<lucent> oh yeah
<lucent> some noise like that
<lucent> SiDi: what hardware specs?
<SiDi> yeh, those bips
<SiDi> it's a vostro 1510, i don't really know what's the motherboard
<SiDi> tho it boots perfectly on intrepid
<lucent> you always repeat today, it works "perfectly" on some other thing
<lucent> what do you want me to do?
<SiDi> nothing :D
<SiDi> i just passed to see if other people had the same problem, incase it was something common
<lucent> oh, sorry, I don't own a vostro
<nastas> lucent: what do you mean?
<lucent> SiDi: can you help nastas please?
<lucent> it's irritating me
<SiDi> i can try but i'm leaving in 10 mins
<SiDi> what's happening, nastas ?
<nastas> just drop it
<SiDi> ok i'm leaving then, have a nice day peeps
<fnf2> Does anyone have a problem of NetworkManager randomly drop connections (it was as if the radio frequency's kill switch had been turned on and off sporadically) in Jaunty?.
<fnf2> I saw a thread in the forum with the same problem but no answer.
<fnf2> I'm thinking about not compiling rfkill module in my kernel, but it worked fine in Ubuntu 8.10 .
<blizzkid> lo all. /dev/dm-0 automounts on /media/disk. How can I change that behaviour to make it mount on /crypt?
<Alastair_> anyone here?
<BUGabundo> is anyone looking at bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-settings-daemon/+bug/315941 and all its dupes??
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 315941 in gnome-settings-daemon "gnome-settings-daemon crashed with SIGSEGV in gnome_rr_config_match()" [Undecided,New]
<dholbach> Ubuntu Developer Week - Day 2 just about to start in 17m in #ubuntu-classroom :)
<linuxman410> jaunty is running better on my system than 8.10 does
<linuxman410> all programs i had trouble running on 8.10 run fine in 9.04
<spitfire_> linuxman410: I sense there is a "but" hanging somewhere:P
<linuxman410> no but here i like jaunty alot no problems at all with it
<linuxman410> just hanging out
<linuxman410> where can i find a list of services i can safely turn off to increase boot time
<linuxman410> i shaved 20 seconds off boot time by disabling  bluetooth and enabling auto login
<maxb> I have an unused old laptop that is currently running intrepid. I thought I might put jaunty on it since it's currently just being a paperweight. Is there any reason to prefer a clean install, or shall I just upgrade?
<linuxman410> how big is harddrive maxb
<maxb> 80GBish. plenty
<linuxman410> run both then i am i am dual booting 8.10 and 9.04
<hggdh> maxb, an upgrade would be an interesting test
<maxb> can't be bothered to repartition it. :-) And I really do mean it when I say it's not doing anything useful. If it totally implodes, it's no loss
 * maxb raises an eyebrow at the upgrader wanting to install -dbg packages
<linuxman410> upgrade go for it
 * maxb sets it downloading stuff
<nippz> http://www.linux-watch.com/files/misc/ubuntu-billboard.jpg lolol
<Kuaera> Latest mysql server update breaks things badly.
<x1250> Kuaera, hehe, fixed things for me :), try reinstalling all mysql related packages if trouble don't go away.
<DrHalan> hey, are there any news on nvidia drivers for xserver 1.6?
<Kuaera> x1250: Which mysql package do you have installed?
<x1250> Kuaera, http://paste.ubuntu.com/107420/
<x1250> DrHalan, they work for some using "IgnoreABI" option.
<DrHalan> oh nice
<fosco___> it works fine for me
<Kuaera> x1250: The mysql-server-5.1 package had been installed on my system during one update
<x1250> Kuaera, mysql-server depends on 5.0 (apt-cache depends mysql-server)
<x1250> 5.1 didn't work for me, I had to purge it
<x1250> does it work for you?
<Kuaera> It did for a time
<x1250> it did for me too.
<Kuaera> Apparently, something changed, though.
<x1250> then it woed
<x1250> Kuaera, I had to uninstall every mysql package, even mysql-client*, but it finally worked. A lot of packages were removed though, but reinstall them was not a big deal,
<x1250> reinstalling*
<Kuaera> I see
<Kuaera> http://paste.ubuntu.com/107423/ Familiar, or?
<x1250> Kuaera, sure. I thought I wouldn't see that again :)
<Kuaera> So I have to uninstall all mysql packages in order to make mysql-server install?
<x1250> purge them, yes
<x1250> try the same command from my pastebin, but instead of search, purge.
<Kuaera> Will that nuke any data stored in the mysql database?
<x1250> Kuaera, it should ask if you want to remove your databases, if it doesn't that would be a bug.
<Kuaera> x1250: Understood
<Kuaera> x1250: ...that'll uninstall most of my system
<x1250> could you pastebin that?
<Kuaera> http://paste.ubuntu.com/107426/
<x1250> what about if you just try to install mysql-server ? doesn't work?
<Kuaera> Going to attempt now, again
<Kuaera> Nope. Same error as above
<x1250> Kuaera, let me see what I did exactly, I'll check the log
<Kuaera> Alright, thank you
<x1250> Kuaera, I think the necessary packages are mysql-client-5.1 mysql-server-5.1 libmysqlclient16
<x1250> but i know I also uninstalled mysql-common libmysqlclient15off, although I don't really know if these packages were really necessary
<x1250> Maybe it was just part of the install/uninstall tests I did.
<x1250> Kuaera, a lot of kde packages were unistalled though. I just installed them again afterwards.
<Kuaera> Okay.
<Kuaera> Nope, can't install mysql-server-5.1 due to password issues
<x1250> Kuaera, what do you mean?
<Kuaera> A dialog came up, saying it could not set the mysql root password
<x1250> I think that happens because it is already set.
<Kuaera> Hm. Any way around that?
<x1250> I don't know.
<Kuaera> ...hm.
<x1250> try googling that, I'm almost positive it is because is already set. It tries to set it and fails.
<Kuaera> Will do, though I'm afraid I don't have the time at the moment
<x1250> Kuaera, if you run two times: mysqladmin -u root password yourrootsqlpassword
<x1250> it will fail the second time
<jpedroza> I am having some issues with the nvidia drivers and xorg in Jaunty(Development Branch). I can't get X to start even after addin -ignoreABI to startx
<Kuaera> I see
<apokalyp1> jpedroza: startx -- -ignoreABI
<apokalyp1> will pass it properly
<hggdh> charlie-tca, ping
<apokalyp1> or you can edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and add a serverflag for ignoreABI
<charlie-tca> hggdh: pong
<jpedroza> apokalyp1: I have added that and it still won't start
<hggdh> I just filed bug 319342 on xchat
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 319342 in xchat "xchat dies with a SIGABRT" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/319342
<apokalyp1> try "startx -- -ignoreABI'
<charlie-tca> thanks. I'm loading gdb, since xchat and claws-mail are doing it today
<hggdh> heh. I am slightly confused by the BT, since it missed two of the most important backtrace lines :-(
<hggdh> and why the hell is it doing pulseaudio, I yet do not know
<charlie-tca> I don't understand most of it, but am confirming the bug and will attach a stacktrace later.
<jpedroza> apokalyp1: It tried to start, but then failed with an error of: couldn't take over org.x.config:
<apokalyp1> was the error you getting before stating that you had to use ignoreABI?
<charlie-tca> hggdh: done
<jpedroza> apokalyp1: No, different error
<jpedroza> apokalyp1: What do I add to xorg.conf to ignoreABI?
<spitfire_> Hi. I'm having problem with software-properties.
<spitfire_> I can't check ubntu repos:/
<spitfire_> http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/121402/software-properties.png
<spitfire_> In software-properties-gtk dialog.
<x1250> spitfire_, same here.
<spitfire_> x1250: any way to fix this?
<spitfire_> opening dialog fucks up lists.
<spitfire_> Not sure if opening synaptic does..
<x1250> spitfire_, don't know, I just realized it was that way :(
<spitfire_> x1250: still got that problem?
<spitfire_> I haven't found a bug describing that:/
<spitfire_> x1250: do you also have this: http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/121402/software-properties2.png ?
<spitfire_> It displays ubu repos in third-party.
<x1250> spitfire_, yes, exactly the same.
<spitfire_> x1250: I'll file a bug, you can confirm :P
<x1250> spitfire_, sure. I had a python-apt upgrade today. Its an indirect dependency, so it maybe related. apt-rdepends software-properties-gtk shows it.
<spitfire_> x1250: youre right
<spitfire_> it was from debian
<spitfire_> with ~exp suffix.
<spitfire_> anyway I'll file bug, and suggest it;0
<spitfire_> or you can;)
<x1250> naah, you discovered it :)
<x1250> I confirm.
<x1250> Kuaera, how did it go?
<Kuaera> x1250: I've not yet had a change to try :/
<Kuaera> s/ng/nc/
<spitfire_> x1250: have you tried to downgrade python-apt?
<x1250> spitfire_, nope
<spitfire_> try it;)
<spitfire_> And write comment in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-properties/+bug/319350
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 319350 in software-properties "Checking repositories in software-properties-gtk does nothing. Ubuntu repos displayed in third party." [Undecided,New]
<x1250> ok, I'll do
<spitfire_> x1250: here's similar problem : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-properties/+bug/244093
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 244093 in python-apt "Checking security repository in Updates adds deb line to Third-Party Software" [High,Fix released]
<spitfire_> caused by python-apt
<spitfire_> x1250: it isn't possible to downgrade.
<spitfire_> All packages are in main
<spitfire_> no poackages can be found in updates security or backports.
<spitfire_> and apt repos can't hold different versions
<x1250> spitfire_, I'll test intrepid's
<spitfire_> x1250: no need
<spitfire_> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/p/python-apt/
<spitfire_> x1250: ^^
<x1250> aahh ok
<spitfire_> and get previous:P
<magentar> is the online defrag tool part of ext4 right now?
<spitfire_> works ;)
<spitfire_> (for me )
<x1250> yep, for me too
<spitfire_> x1250: I've "blocked version" in synaptic.
<spitfire_> Does it mean it'll omit this one?
<spitfire_> Or disable upgrades of this package?
<maxb> Hmm. I just intrepid->jaunty and it was rather anticlimatic, except that it left the intrepid gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad installed
<maxb> plugins-bad conflicts with some apparently obsolete fluendo packages
<maxb> perhaps it needs to replace them as well?
<spitfire_> x1250: now I'll get working on that gnome-sharp2 transition stuff ;)
<spitfire_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/f-spot/+bug/314516
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 314516 in tomboy "gnome-sharp2 transition" [Medium,Confirmed]
<x1250> spitfire_, something related: try installing gnome-subtitles
<spitfire_> x1250: does it depend on gnome-sharp2.0?
<spitfire_> x1250: file a bug, I'll onfirm if I can ;)
<x1250> gnome-sharp2 is dependency, yep
<spitfire_> x1250: and gnome-sharp2.24 should be;)
<spitfire_> x1250: do you know how to attach bug to this meta-bug?
<spitfire_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/f-spot/+bug/314516
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 314516 in tomboy "gnome-sharp2 transition" [Medium,Confirmed]
<spitfire_> Yours should go there as well
<Kuaera> x1250: Thank you for your help. I'll let you know how my proceedings go.
<SwedeMike> I have a Thinkpad X200. When I set 9.04 to shut off the screen after inactivity, the laptop is unresponsive after the screen has shut down (there is hd activity, but caps lock doesn't work and can't wake it). If I disable screen turn off in powersaving settings, I don't have the problem. Towards what package should I report this? The intel X server?
<x1250> spitfire_, I'll finish some stuff and get into it.
<spitfire_> ok
<DrHalan> does jaunty feature a new theme?
<charlie-tca> Not at this time. I'm sure it will later
<DrHalan> charlie-tca: what about dust? I use it on intrepid and it looks just awesome compared to darkroom
<charlie-tca> Huh??
<DrHalan> i think there were a lot of mockups and attempts to create a nice theme but imo it is already there..
<charlie-tca> All I do is test it
<charlie-tca> The last installs I did on jaunty, the theme was the same as intrepid
<DrHalan> alright
<pHzero> hey, if i just had an application crash on jaunty, but have no idea why it happened, is there any use reporting it in launchpad or would it just be a waste of developers' time? i wouldnt be able to provide steps to repeat or anything, since it happened seemingly randomly
<raof> pHzero: If you've got the apport crash report, it can be useful.  All crashes are bugs, and you can sometimes glean useful information from the crash report.
<pHzero> raof, got it. cheers
<HDAPS> Hi, just wondering if there is anyway to confirm that Disk Head Parking is enabled? "hdaps-gl" shows only a static image (kernel 2.6.28 on 9.04)
<HDAPS> hdaps-pivot gives an x,y of 0,0 as well, unsurpringly
<pwnguin> theres a man on a mission...
<iddo> anyone knows about a jaunty fix for intel 82945G graphics chip? it behaves slower in alpha3 than in hardy 8.04 i had
<spitfire_> iddo: And it will
<spitfire_> It's upstream
<spitfire_> Nothing ubuntu can fix:/
<iddo> what do you mean?
<spitfire_> Intel graphics driver is doing transition to GEM.
<spitfire_> Ant it doesn't work well yet
<iddo> what is GEM ?
<spitfire_> iddo: gooogle
<spitfire_> And the "old" driver that works is in hardy.
<spitfire_> If you need fast 3d, you'd better stick with it.
<iddo> i already installed jaunty... i like it a lot... except the 3d :(
<iddo> is there a way to use the old driver for now?
<iddo> i cannot go back.. they fixed some stuff that annoyed me in hardy.. like the seahorse keyring pam not revealing passwords anymore it seems...
<iddo> i get the password for empathy and ssh unlocked on login, and seahorse doesnt reveal it
<iddo> passwords
<iddo> when the final/good intel driver is due? in the final jaunty release?
<iddo> glxinfo says direct rendering: Yes
<iddo> but it's slow:(
<x1250> iddo, try  glxinfo | grep -i "opengl vendor"
<iddo> OpenGL vendor string: Tungsten Graphics, Inc
<iddo> what does it tell you?
<x1250> thats fine. What is your xorg.conf?
<iddo> i installed jaunty alpha3 15mins ago.. didnt touch xorg.conf
<iddo> lemme look whats in it
<iddo> it's pretty empty
<iddo> Identifier"Configured Video Device"
<x1250> try: paste.ubuntu.com
<iddo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/107521/
<iddo> for example if i zoom in with compiz i get pixelized image instead of smooth image
<iddo> and there's tearing with 3d animations etc.
<x1250> iddo, if 2D is slow maybe you could try Option "AccelMethod" "EXA", in Section Device, just under "Configured Video Device" (in Section Device, not Screen). If it doesn't work, then remove it editing xorg.conf with nano, or running: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg.
<iddo> i think 2d is okay..
<iddo> but i can try it....
<x1250> iddo, if 3D is working, then its working.
<x1250> try the 2D stuff.
<iddo> but 3d worked a lot better in hardy
<iddo> i forgot how much glxgears i got in hardy, now i get 371 fps (pentium4 3ghz cpu)
<iddo> i'll try your AccelMethod EXA suggestion and i'll come back..
<iddo> i don't notice any difference with EXA in xorg.conf
<iddo> any other ideas?
<x1250> Uhm, maybe take a look at LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose glxinfo, and /var/log/Xorg.0.log, but they are probably fine.
<iddo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/107524/
<iddo> i pasted /var/log/Xorg.0.log there
<iddo> any ideas?
<iddo> and glxinfo here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/107527/
<x1250> there are a couple some erros in xorg.conf, but no idea what they mean/do: lines 273, 274, 275, and some other warnings like 310, 311, 312. I guess they're driver problems, but I really don't know.
<x1250> glxinfo looks ok to me.
<iddo> so are there any ideas i could try? or just wait and hope for januty to be updated?
<x1250> I guess you'll have to wait, but maybe someone else can help you more than I can.
<iddo> i tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<iddo> and chose the kernel buffer thing
<iddo> it gave Option"UseFBDev"		"true"
<iddo> in xorg.conf
<iddo> i'll log out and try it....
<DanaG> fbdev is bad.
<DanaG> =þ
#ubuntu+1 2009-01-21
<x1250> I guess he should turn off compiz
<DanaG> What was his issue?
<bluesmoke> compiz-manager checks for software rendering
<bluesmoke> He should make sure he isn't using software rendering
<bluesmoke> He may have bad permissions on /dev/dri/cari0
<bluesmoke> err, /dev/dri/card0
<bluesmoke> x1250: the renderer string is more important, btw
<bluesmoke> x1250: all open source drivers with or without software rendering will show Tungsten Graphics for the vendor, that's just mesa
<bluesmoke> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Intel(R) 965GM GEM 20080716
<bluesmoke> OpenGL renderer string: Software Rasterizer
<bluesmoke> The first one is good, the second one is bad
<x1250> uhm, I thought I showed Tungsten when hardware acceleration was working. Noted then. Thanks.
<bluesmoke> I don't think so, I suppose I could be wrong
<bluesmoke> either way the renderer string gives better information
<x1250> DanaG, he had slow 3D performance with intel 82945G
<Melik> anyone here use Deluge BitTorrent client?
<CarlFK> I jsut did an update, and now my box thinks it is 2 timezones away
<CarlFK> clock is off by 2.  and I don't see whre to set TZ
<CarlFK> found it.  yeah, I thinks I am in LA
<CarlFK> yuck
<TeknoEee> hello
<cwillu> so, my computer's been far too stable lately, I think it's about time to break things with an alpha
<hggdh> go for it
<TeknoEee> what is best way to file a bug report
<hggdh> TeknoEee, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<TeknoEee> okay
<TeknoEee> well, I already used launchpad
<TeknoEee> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tint2/+bug/319436
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 319436 in tint2 "naming conflict with tint2 and tint" [Undecided,New]
 * cwillu clicks upgrade
 * nickrud crosses fingers for cwillu 
<hggdh> TeknoEee, this was why you asked about the best way to report a bug?
<cwillu> nickrud, gonna be a couple hours until it's finished downloading anyway :p
<nickrud> cwillu, ah, then I'll uncross and go eat :)
<maxb> I'm trying Jaunty on an Aspire One. I find that network manager can't see the wireless device with the Jaunty kernel. But it works if I boot the leftover Intrepid kernel. How do I figure out whether the kernel or networkmanager is at fault?
<hggdh> maxb, see if the interface is up (ifconfig -a)
<hggdh> maxb, then see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/LinuxWireless; also try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<maxb> I got as far as "iwlist wlan0 scan" showing APs
<EagleScreen> will Kubuntu 9.04 use packagekit by default? i can see kpackagekit in jaunty repository
<tritium> EagleScreen: what do you mean "by default"?  Ubuntu uses .deb packages by default, and will continue to do so.
<EagleScreen> tritium i mean kpackagekit in place of Adept, using packagekit-backend-apt
<EagleScreen> and with packagekit installed by default in the system
<cwillu> packagekit-backend-apt is in intrepid too
<cwillu> EagleScreen, but it's in universe, so it won't be installed by default
<EagleScreen> yes it is, but it is not installed be default, synaptic and update-manager are the default applications
<cwillu> EagleScreen, it's still in universe in jaunty
<cwillu> so it won't be installed by default
<EagleScreen> wont installed in Kubuntu?
<cwillu> I doubt they'll promote a package to main this late in the game
<EagleScreen> as I read here: http://web.mornfall.net/adept.html Kubuntu will use it, but it does not say when, may be in Jaunty?
<cwillu> EagleScreen, blueprint on launchpad mentioned intrepid, low priority
<cwillu> seeing as packagekit itself is still in universe, I doubt anything further will happen for jaunty
<cwillu> maybe 9.10
<cwillu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/304464
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 304464 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] KPackageKit" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<EagleScreen> Adept3 is in beta4 stage, and the main developer has announced that he leaves the project, so Adept3 will may not finished never, then will Kubuntu Jaunty continue using a beta of Adept3? isn't it to change to kpackagekit as default package manager?
<EagleScreen> incorrect working of kpackagekit/policykit-kde; i think there is a problem with one of them
<cwillu> I'm not finding anything but rumours
<cwillu> a brief conversation with the kpackage dev, saying he was busy with a new company or something
<cwillu> and no blueprints, or activity on the bugs
<EagleScreen> kpackagekit call policykit-kde to autenticate for installing packages, but kpackagekit gives you autentication error before you type password in policykit-kde dialog
<cwillu> """ Make kdeadmin not depend on kpackage, it's in universe""" just happened last month
<cwillu> doesn't feel like they're planning on a switch
<cwillu> looks like it could be neat though
 * cwillu mutters about ctrl+w in the wrong window...
<EagleScreen> ScottK in #kubuntu-devel has told me that the plan it to switch to kpackagekit for kubuntu jaunty
<cwillu> okay?
 * cwillu hates it when somebody asks a question, you do research on the question, give a tentative answer, and then they accuse you of giving the wrong answer.
<liquid> i would hate that too
 * legodude__ likes ungrateful jerks
 * cwillu huggles EagleScreen 
<EagleScreen> what is the meaning of huggles?
<cwillu> nickrud, done eating?
 * cwillu starts to panic, his machine is applying changes, and nickrud is nowhere to be found!
<gourgi1> http://pastebin.com/d22d44e9a      i;m trying to install 'tasque' but it needs to remove some packages   , can someone reproduce it before it as a bug ?
<gourgi1> does it needs to remove packages to you too ?
<gourgi1> anyone ?
<raof> gourgi1: That's the gnome-sharp2 transition.  A bunch of packages just need to be rebuilt.
<gourgi1> raof thanks for the info
 * nickrud crosses toes as well, hopefully not too late
<nickrud> cwillu, is it too late !?! Has your world ended?
<cwillu> nickrud, it asked to replace a config file
<nickrud> cwillu, do the diff !
<cwillu> oooo, now it's downloading firmware :)
<cwillu> maybe my broadcom will finally break!
<cwillu> it's lasted through fiesty, gutsy and hardy upgrades without breaking :)
<nickrud> that's just too good. Whenever I upgrade to a alpha there's been lingering problems.
<cwillu> nickrud, you know, it needs to have an 'edit' option though, so often I have things I want from the old, and things from the new (/etc/bash.bashrc comes to mind)
<nickrud> cwillu, not sure about update manager, but 'normally' you should be asked if you want the new maintainer's config or your own
<cwillu> nickrud, and sometimes I don't want either, I want the maintainers config with the two lines I added
<cwillu> as it stands, I have to save the diff and edit it again afterwards, which is annoying
<nickrud> it would be nice. try rcs for /etc files, I used it for unstable and it worked nicely for that
<nickrud> since I only change a couple things (apache mainly) I just back that up
<cwillu> rcs == cvs's predecessor?
<cwillu> I already use git + metastore :p
<nickrud> cwillu, yes. haha. For the little I need in /etc anything else is overkill. svn for other stuff
<cwillu> it'd still be nice if one didn't have to do something after the package manager finished
 * cwillu snatches the svn out of nickrud's hands, throws it into the airlock, hits the release button, cringes for a moment, and then braces himself as the exploding svn rocks the ship
 * cwillu unwraps a nice fresh git, and hands it to nickrud 
<cwillu> my work here is done
 * nickrud looks at the git, and screams 'I don't wanna learn nut'in! new!!!'
<cwillu> nickrud, it's simple, really
<cwillu> git init
<nickrud> cwillu, I'm not doubting you - most tools are easy once you spend some time with them <-- note the word time :)
<cwillu> git add *
<cwillu> git commit -a
<cwillu> I stopped trusting svn the second time I had a repository crash
<nickrud> cwillu, then there's the admin stuff - at least a basic idea of how the data is stored, best practices to prevent corruption, etc. oooh, never had that happen. But I do have a strong backup regimen
<cwillu> matchbox-window-manager is giving me lots of bad file descriptor errors :(
<nickrud> cwillu, but one of these days I'll want something out of a git repo. That's the day I'll put in some time. To every purpose, there is a season :)
<cwillu> :)
<cwillu> me runs dpkg-reconfigure -a
<cwillu> nickrud, well, when that day comes, feel free to give me a shout.  I feel it is my duty to get people switched away from crap :p
<nickrud> :) I will definitely use your experience as a shortcut
<cwillu> anyways, it appears I've got breakage to take care of :p
<nickrud> oh the joy :) Have fun
 * cwillu runs git revert
<cwillu> disappointing, doesn't look like anything serious :(
<Alexia_Death> cwillu: bughunting is adicting isnt it:D
 * cwillu reboots
<cwillu> oooo, wireless isn't broken!
<cwillu> almost makes me sad
<cwillu> oooo, my laptop's microphone even started working
<cwillu> Alexia_Death, yes.  It's addicting, and I'm _not_ getting my fix from this
 * cwillu starts shaking uncontrollably
<cwillu> must. work around. bugs.
 * nickrud points cwillu at BA
<cwillu> ba?
<nickrud> Bughunters Anonymous
<cwillu> and my hotkeys are working
<cwillu> and my sound is working
<cwillu> hmm, window dragging issues
 * cwillu cheers
<syockit> biouser: welcome to jaunty!
<biouser> indeed, I'm am usually pleasantly surprised after an upgrade.. this is my earliest but we'll see!
<biouser> about time to help closer to the edge though I suppose
<milos_> what would be the best way to upgrade network manager in hardy to 0.7 version?
<biouser> so we get a 3.0+ ekiga?
<biouser> milos_ don't know
<biouser> milos_ I really enjoyed my upgrade to 8.10 so I've decided to go on to 9.04
<syockit> You could enable repository temporarily, install just what you want, and disable it back
<syockit> and endure any misconfigurations it might cause
<milos_> biouser, the problem is I couldn't install 8.10 ver to that computer, because of some weird hdd bug.
<milos_> syockit, what repository
<syockit> jaunty
<syockit> wait, it's not even on intrepid?
<milos_> syockit, nope
<milos_> syockit, hardy
<milos_> syockit, intrepid can't be installed
<syockit> milos_: yeah, anyways, maybe you can try what I said earlier. Assuming the disclaimer that came after that
<syockit> milos_: no, just add the repository, install networkmanager, then remove the repository again
<milos_> syockit, woudn't that screw everything? did you try that?
<syockit> milos_: I don't know. Because I'm on jaunty, and everything's working here.
<syockit> milos_: wait, you're on KDE 3 or 4?
<milos_> syockit, gnome
<syockit> milos_: sorry. I don't know about networkmanager for GNOME. I didn't know they had similar version
<milos_> syockit, the thing is, computer isn't mine so I must be carefull to not screw anything
<crdlb> syockit: the gnome frontend came first :)
<syockit> milos_: The major changes that I can see to its dependencies are wpa-supplicant upgrade, and the introduction of update-notifier-common
<crdlb> milos_: there's a network-manager PPA
<crdlb> with some form of 0.7 for hardy
<milos_> crdlb, where?
<crdlb> 110% safer than that other route :)
<milos_> crdlb, yeah I know :)
<crdlb> https://launchpad.net/~network-manager/+archive
<crdlb> make sure you get the hardy version
<milos_> crdlb, thnx, this solved problem, sure.
<syockit> How did you come here anyway...
<biouser> someone psted the +1 in regular ubuntu and I guess the 3 of us joined through that
<biouser> fethcing file 428... well, I will see yous guys in the morning....
<syockit> biouser: opoo. I thought you've completed already
<scizzo-> morning
<hateball> Will OOo 3.1 make it into Jaunty?
<scizzo-> hateball: find that hard to believe......if not openoffice gets released soon with the 3.1....but you never know
<scizzo-> hateball: since they plan the 3.1 release in late march
<cwillu> yay, bug #303011 bites me too!
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 303011 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "[i945] 2.5.1 driver poor performance" [Unknown,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/303011
<cwillu> 2.6.27 works fine, rebooting into 2.6.28 kills performance (but glx is still accelerated, it's not rendering in software)
<cwillu> http://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=16835#c2
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 16835 in Driver/intel "[945 GEM] Low performance due to no A17 workaround" [Normal,Assigned]
<cwillu> _that_ pisses me off
<cwillu> "The error message was cleaned up, but fixing the performance regression is out of scope for this release cycle"
<hateball> scizzo-: when is jaunty freeze?
<hateball> I mean.... 8.04 _was_ released with beta software...
<hateball> OOo3.1 looks so nice, would be quite neat to see it go in :)
<Unksi> hateball: that was because of hardy's long support cycle and that they didn't want to support firefox 2 for that long
<Unksi> seeing that mozilla's own support for it ends before hardy's does
<hateball> Unksi: Yeah I know... I'm just hoping :|
<hateball> Speaking of hope... still hoping for a OOo3 backport to Hardy
<cwillu> "    Now that we know that the bit 17 mode isn't just a mistake of older chipsets,
<cwillu>     we'll need to work on a clever fix so that we can get the performance of
<cwillu>     tiling on these chipsets, but that will require intrusive changes targeted
<cwillu>     at the next kernel release, not this one. "
<cwillu> what are the odds 2.6.28 will be rolled back? :(
<cwillu> hateball, doesn't gooo already have most of the ooo3 goodness?
<hateball> cwillu: Hardy doesnt use go-oo tho
<cwillu> hateball, doesn't it?
<cwillu> quaint that intel is gonna have issues until 2.6.29, due to a system that was intel's idea in the first place
<syockit> cwillu: Usually how long does a kernel stay in RC?
<hateball> cwillu: hmm, perhaps it does... apt-get show doesnt say so, but in intrepid it does. svg import does however work...
<cwillu> syockit, kernel's are released every 3 months or so
<cwillu> I'm not holding my breath for it landing in jaunty though, apparently the intel fixes required are to be quite invasive (and haven't been written yet)
<cwillu> at best, it might be possible to compile 2.6.28 without gem support
<syockit> cwillu: then can forget the rollback?
<cwillu> maybe
<cwillu> don't know how it affects the rest of the video drivers though
<cwillu> hmm
<cwillu> gem is disabled on pae
<cwillu> pae is enabled on -server
 * cwillu installs -server
<syockit> cwillu: wait, that bug report says 2.6.26
<cwillu> which?
<syockit> freedesktop
<cwillu> it's from dec2008
<syockit> Is it possible it's fixed in 27, and broken again
<cwillu> no, gem didn't land until .28
<cwillu> he was probably using a dev tree
<cwillu> or a simple typo on his part
<cwillu> nope, 2.6.26, but it's a user compiled kernel
<syockit> cwillu: strange that I'm not feeling any sluggishness on my part. Same graphic controller though
<cwillu> syockit, 945?
<cwillu> on 2.6.28?
<syockit> yup. I'm on jaunty
<cwillu> pastebin your xorg.0.log?
<cwillu> and you're on compiz, right?
<cwillu> (scrolling performance is fine, it's transparency that kills)
<BUGabundo> good morning everyone!
 * cwillu pokes BUGabundo with bug 303011
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 303011 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "[i945] 2.5.1 driver poor performance" [Unknown,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/303011
<syockit> cwillu: Now that you mention it, it does feel slow. Not sluggish though. http://paste.ubuntu.com/107668/
<cwillu> syockit, do you have transparency on window move enabled?
<syockit> yes
<cwillu> syockit, make a big window, and drag it around
<cwillu> syockit, granted that if you have a better cpu than mine, it might be merely 'sluggish', in which case, have a top open as well (shouldn't spike the cpu)
<syockit> yes, it does feel a bit slow. Didn't compare to previous...
<syockit> Have to install glxgears to confirm...
<cwillu> reboot into 2.6.27 if you still have it, and check again
<cwillu> (whenever, don't feel you have to do it now :p)
<cwillu> syockit, hmm
<cwillu> you actually have tiling enabled
<syockit> I can't do that, dave. My touchscreen driver now depends on 28
 * cwillu starts unhooking ominous looking cards from syockit 
<syockit> no you won't. I'll turn you into a satellite if you continue that
<cwillu> no, you'll turn my friend into a satellite, and then you'll start singing daisy
<BUGabundo> cwillu: I have no intel.. but I can take a look!
<BUGabundo> I just wished that jaunty, xorg, and nvidia would get their heads strait!
<cwillu> BUGabundo, I'm checking a bunch of stuff right now, I'm just in need of commiseration, because there's a chance it simply won't be fixed before 2.6.29, and therefore 9.10
<BUGabundo> I have nvidia enabled on xorg and still it won't start with prop driver :(
<cwillu> syockit, you don't have the issue, tiling is enabled
<cwillu> syockit, could you pastebin me xorg.conf, presuming you have one?
<x1250> BUGabundo, are you using IgnoreABI ?
<BUGabundo> cwillu: nice godaddy add page on the image link :\\
<BUGabundo> x1250: yes!
<BUGabundo> let me pastebin my xorg and logs
<x1250> BUGabundo, what does Xorg.0.log say?
<cwillu> BUGabundo, 'image link'?
<Unggnu> hi all
<BUGabundo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/107678/
<BUGabundo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/107677/
<Unggnu> Does the intel driver in Jaunty supports GEM and DRI2?
<syockit> http://paste.ubuntu.com/107679/ all defaults dude
<BUGabundo> cwillu: "Screenshot with fps marker, under compiz: http://oasis-games.com/~klange/wtf_intel251.png"
<cwillu> BUGabundo, sorry, not my image :p
<BUGabundo> eehe
<cwillu> syockit, odd that you don't have it
<BUGabundo> maybe we should edit it, to note that
<cwillu> syockit, a couple memory locations are different on the pci line in the log file, but otherwise identical
<cwillu> syockit, except that you don't have 3 tiling errors
<syockit> and my glxgears ran at about 570 fps
<cwillu> I already tried an empty xorg.conf
<x1250> BUGabundo, you have two section Device in xorg.conf
<BUGabundo> Sauerbraten is nice to play with but even with my nvidia 8400 its quite slow with some smoke and stuff on
<x1250> check that
 * BUGabundo retries glxgears
<BUGabundo> x1250: do I? I have to stop being so tired!
<BUGabundo> glxgears Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual
<x1250> BUGabundo, you're using nv driver :P
<BUGabundo> this one is new
<x1250> BUGabundo, fix your xorg.conf and restart x
<x1250> it may work after that :D
<BUGabundo> x1250: http://paste.ubuntu.com/107681/ Fixed thaks
<BUGabundo> we really need a tool to parse it, and check for errors
<BUGabundo> how is that tool that bryce and alberto were working on ?
<syockit> cwillu: I remember tweaking some dri settings. I forgot the name of the app
<robin0800> syockit: driconf I think
<x1250> BUGabundo, ok, hope that works.
<syockit> yeah that. Thanks robin0800
<BUGabundo> am I the only one who thinks that the new system-log is prettier but less usable? no more dirs in it!
<cwillu> what package is that in?
<syockit> in driconf
 * cwillu pokes syockit with a stick
<cwillu> don't get smart with me ;p
<x1250> BUGabundo, I think glxgears does not work with nv driver, which you're using now. I guess that xorg.conf double section device made you use nv instead
<syockit> ouch
<syockit> You don't have it?
<cwillu> installing it now
 * cwillu wonders out loud if driconf leaves any log files lying around
<cwillu> syockit, can you read off your current settings?
<cwillu> (re: driconf)
<x1250> cwillu, IIRC it does it does leave a . file
<cwillu> or pastebin the file?_:p
<cwillu> ~/.drirc
<x1250> cwillu, yep thats it
 * BUGabundo tries this so much fuss about app: driconf
<syockit> cwillu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/107684/ for l33tness
<BUGabundo> XDriInfo returned with non-zero exit code.
<BUGabundo> $ driconf
<BUGabundo> libGL is too old.
<BUGabundo> ROFL
<cwillu> syockit, not sure how it would be affecting xorg's startup though
<robin0800> BUGabundo: driconf is old also
<cwillu> thanks
<cwillu> just rebooting into the server kernel, and then I'll try that file
<BUGabundo> ahh thanks robin0800.... --purging it
<cwillu> syockit, -server kernel works
<x1250> BUGabundo, driconf did work here when I tested it some weeks ago, maybe nv's driver fault?
<syockit> cwillu: that was a quick reboot
<BUGabundo> lol
<BUGabundo> its every thing fault of both NV and NVIDIA driver
<cwillu> syockit, other machine
<BUGabundo> lol
<cwillu> was already at grub :p
<BUGabundo> suspend/hibernate are broke again too...
<BUGabundo> heheh
<x1250> BUGabundo, did the new xorg.conf work?
<BUGabundo> I haven't relogin yet, x1250
<cwillu> syockit, could I get you to post your xorg.conf, xorg.0.log and lspci to that bug report, with the statement that yours works?
<syockit> Sure, fire it away
<cwillu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/303011
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 303011 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "[i945] 2.5.1 driver poor performance" [Unknown,In progress]
<x1250> BUGabundo, ahh, I don't see part/join/quit messages :)
<syockit> Cute bot
<syockit> Going to subscribe it
<cwillu> syockit, do you have libdrm-intel1 installed?
<BUGabundo> guys relax a bit and enjoy http://caoepulgas.blogspot.com/2009/01/nine-words-women-use.html
<syockit> cwillu: yup
<x1250> BUGabundo, haha, true.
<cwillu> syockit, what does ls -l /dev/dri say?
<syockit> crw-rw----+ 1 root root 226, 0 2009-01-21 07:12 card0
<cwillu> wanna break something? :p
<cwillu> actually, nevermind
<cwillu> that's not it
<cwillu> syockit, yours just works for no good reason :p
<x1250> I think that should be chmod to 0666
<x1250> card0
<cwillu> it should, but it doesn't break this
<cwillu> syockit, your sluggishness is probably from that
<cwillu> maybe
<BUGabundo> http://mail.google.com/videochat Gmail voice and video chat is not yet available for Linux. BAHH
<x1250> syockit, could you please pastebin: $ LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose glxinfo
<rconan> does ubuntu jaunty support multiple GPUs using XRandR?
<BUGabundo> x1250: http://paste.ubuntu.com/107692/ I get a coredump
<cwillu> rconan, I don't _think_ so
<BUGabundo> I guess its NV fault again?
<syockit> http://paste.ubuntu.com/107693/
<rconan> cwillu, does jaunty have xserver 1.6?
<cwillu> rconan, I briefly played with multiple radeon 9250's (had a 6 headed desktop a long time ago)
<syockit> x1250: sorry, http://paste.ubuntu.com/107693/
<cwillu> yes
<BUGabundo> rconan: I think so
<BUGabundo> if not, its quite almost there
<syockit> rconan: beta i think
<rconan> xserver 1.6 is released I believe
<rconan> and I _think_ it has XRandR 1.3 in
<rconan> which supposedly should support multiple GPUs
<rconan> but I'm a little uncertain on all the issues
<x1250> syockit, that looks fine to me.
<syockit> as you can see, jaunty's got version 1.5.99 for its xserver
<bullgard4> Is there a file /etc/default/acpi-support in Jaunty and a file /etc/init.d/acpi-support as well?
<syockit> bullgard4: it's here. Maybe came with acpi packages...
<rconan> I would imagine then that the plan is to upgrade to 1.6 fairly soon
<BUGabundo> !apt-cache policy xorg
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bullgard4> syockit: Thank you very much for your information.
<syockit> Good, else I'd called upon a Butlerian Jihad
<syockit> rconan: I'd say it's pretty much there already
<syockit> having .99 version usually means that
<cwillu> syockit, I suppose I should stop spamming that bug report
<rconan> i just realised it's missed its scheduled release date so 1.6 doesn't actually exist yet
<rconan> very much looking forward to XRandR and therefore compiz on my desktop
<syockit> !wfm
<ubottu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<syockit> Hmm, the message changed slightly, if my memory serves me right
<cwillu> syockit, thanks for your help
<cwillu> syockit, I think the permissions you posted might be related (alot of people didn't get any intel love at all until they fixed it to 666, specifically _due_ to gem not being enabled when set to 660
<x1250> BUGabundo, I guess no dri or glx stuff will work with that driver. (I'm talking about http://paste.ubuntu.com/107692/)
<syockit> wow at the blazing 1000fps Belisarivs claims on opensuse
<d-b-a> hi i did an update manager -d and its stuck on the last package
<d-b-a> any ideas?
<d-b-a>  /iproute_20080725-2_i386.deb
<d-b-a> is this to be expected / is my mirror b0rked
<cwillu> d-b-a, apt-get update and upgrade
<d-b-a> do it manually ?
<cwillu> you're new to this whole 'alpha' thing, aren't you :p
<d-b-a> no
<d-b-a> i thought that it was prefered to use update-manager -d
<d-b-a> that's why i did that
<cwillu> could probably do it through that too
<cwillu> check and install
<cwillu> same thing basically
<d-b-a> ah ?
<d-b-a> wait did you tell me to use apt ?
<cwillu> update manager's check = apt-get update
<d-b-a> rofl
<hggdh|away> not for -d
<d-b-a> sorrry but ... doesn't debian recommend aptitude over apt-get these days ... just out of interest why apt-get -> your personal perference (yes i know ubuntu is not debian)
<d-b-a> cwillu: for -d it checks for the devel version / next right ? -> dist-upgrade
<syockit> Because some aptitude problem with dpkg package states makes apt more viable
<d-b-a> you can't expect to upgrade
<cwillu> d-b-a, if you've already started the upgrade to jaunty, the -d does nothing further:  you're already on the jaunty repos
<d-b-a> ah ?  mmm i thought it was tweaked to do some extra stuff
<d-b-a> ok ^^
<d-b-a> what kernel is jaunty on atm
<cwillu> apt-get doesn't do anything fancy, so if something is gonna cause problems, it'll just throw up its hands and leave me to fix things right :p
<d-b-a>  and is it frozen
<x1250> d-b-a, update-manager does some other things, like disable drivers that are known not to work, add your user to new groups if necessary, use dpkg force option by default, etc. You can do it by hand, but there are some quirks update-manager takes care about, thats why is the recommended method.
<cwillu> 2.6.29-4
<cwillu> 28, rather
<cwillu> x1250, noting that that all happens regardless of the -d
<d-b-a> so its not the 29 ?
<cwillu> no
<x1250> cwillu, yeah I was refering to -d
<x1250> d-b-a, yes, aptitude is prefered over apt-get
<d-b-a> ok i will read up later thank you ^^
<x1250> cwillu, there are somethings update-manager only does when upgrading to a new ubuntu version. There are some quirks it takes care of from hardy -> intrepid, intrepid -> jaunty, etc.
<kevku> why is ipv6 missing in 2.6.28-4
<maxb> It would be really interesting if the specifics of update-managers's quirks were written down somewhere
<mvo> maxb: its in update-managers source :) DistUpgrade/DistUpgradeQuirks.py
<maxb> Well... yeah, fine :-)
<syockit> How did you know it's called quirks?
<mvo> it really depends on each distro release, the set is small (or at least we try keep it small)
<maxb> It is common for adaptations for speciifc circumstances to be called quirks
<cwillu> x1250, yes, but once you're on jaunty's repos, those happen automatically
<cwillu> x1250, don't worry, I've already checked the sourcecode in question :p
<maxb> For example, special behaviours needed for particular hardware at suspend|resume time are also called quirks
<x1250> cwillu, heh :)
<cwillu> x1250, until jaunty is released, it knows its in dev mode
<cwillu> /usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/UpdateManager/Core/MetaRelease.py has the -d logic in question :p
<mvo> out of curiosity, are you hunting a specific bug? or is it just interesst in how u-m works ?
<cwillu> mvo, thought I'd get your attention ;p
<cwillu> no, just poking around
<mvo> heh :)
<cwillu> haven't had any upgrade bugs this time around :p
 * cwillu stills has mvo's name on a post it note on his wall :p
<mvo> weeeeh - I hope that is not the wall where the dartboard is located ;)
<cwillu> hardly
<cwillu> although, it _is_ a corkboard
 * cwillu wonders what his landlord would say to a wall peppered with dart holes
<cwillu> why would suspend/hibernate not work from the shutdown menu (they do nothing at all), but pm-suspend/hibernate works fine from the terminal?
<maxb> IIUC, the first signals gnome-power-manager, the second can trigger the suspend by a variety of different backends
<cwillu> gnome-power manager seems to be working otherwise
<cwillu> but yep, its suspend menu item does nothing either
<cwillu> gnome-power-cmd.sh suspend gives: method return sender=:1.32 -> dest=1.112 reply_serial=2
<cwillu> and nothing
<cwillu> gconf-editor crashes consistently looking at related keys
<syockit> cwillu: just how many things did you manage to break ;)
<syockit> otoh, my kubuntu has only minor glitches
<cwillu> suspend works, I just have to trigger it from the console :p
<kevku> modprobe ipv6
<kevku> FATAL: Module ipv6 not found.
<kevku> 2.6.28-4-generic #11-Ubuntu
<syockit> meanwhile, I'm still banging my head over the qt-gtk thing that causes those ugly radio buttons on firefox
<kevku> syockit: use some nice firefox theme or opera.
<syockit> kevku: Oh, I forgot opera. Maybe I should consider it again....
<syockit> Now why did I stop using it....
<kevku> well it uses qt. fits into kde.
<syockit> I remember now: (Windows) Firefox->Opera->Google Chrome->(Kubuntu)Midori->Epiphany->Firefox-3->Firefox 3.1 and stuck
<syockit> heck, they even have deb repo. Should try it right awayyyy
<cwillu> **_(gnome-power-manager:10943): WARNING **: Suspend failed without error message
<syockit> oh wow, Opera 10! Presto 2.2! let's go straight to acid3.acidtests.org
<syockit> w00t, 100/100!
<syockit> kevku: Thanks for reminding me of opera again
<Guest55353> hello all
<Guest55353> where I can find the ubuntu 9.04 changes?
<Guest55353> what are being made by Canonical??? Someone?
<Guest55353> Every time that I use TOTEM, it don't remember the position that I want it to open. It is a bug?
<Guest55353> hello
<Guest55353> so Canonical just wait the Debian's guys make the pakages???
<elkbuntu> no.
<Guest55353> wow
<Guest55353> thaks for the answer
<Guest55353> I'm trying to discover what Canonical made or contributed to linux world. Do you know where I can find?
<elkbuntu> Guest55353, i have not the time to recite the history of the past 4 years.
<Guest55353> someting to improve dpkg? or I don't know, something usefull?
<Guest55353> Everyone say that the canonical don't help linux
<Guest55353> I want to have something to say for that people
<elkbuntu> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu
<Guest55353> entering....
<elkbuntu> Guest55353, remember also that some people dont see non-code contributions as contributions. those people are very wrong.
<scizzo-> Guest55353: everything depends on how you look at it
<scizzo-> Guest55353: ubuntu helps debian development and debian helps with ubuntu development
<scizzo-> Guest55353: also there is information in the topic of this channel that gives you links to places to see changes and development of jaunty......you can also look at www.ubuntu.com/testing for information about what is going on and the releases
<shadowhywind> hay all running into a bit of a problem. When i try to login, I only get a failsafe session (unless i killall kdm, and then startx)
<BUGabundo1> x1250: FYI its working
<BUGabundo1> thanks
<BUGabundo1> now I only need to backup everyting and format to ext4 and clean install
<x1250> BUGabundo1, good to know
<d-b-a> hi   how does one disable the guest user neatly   ?
<BUGabundo1> good question
<BUGabundo1> I would like to know too..
<d-b-a> wtf ? there is no guest entry in /etc/passwd
<d-b-a> and dear god no -> recommends on by default sucks i install kde and it wants a mysql server
<tritium> d-b-a: that's because it's only a guest session, not an actual account.  You won't find a /home/guest directory either.
<d-b-a> tritium: how to disable said user then
<d-b-a> this seems insecure to me
<BUGabundo1> d-b-a: its quite secure! it can't write anywhere
<d-b-a>  not even in /tmp
<d-b-a> ?
<BUGabundo1> other then the desktop, and the account is cleared after terminated
<BUGabundo1> no even /tmp
<d-b-a> ok so where in the world is the documentation on this ?
<d-b-a> and why not entry in /etc/passwd
<d-b-a> no*
<tritium> Because it's not a user account.
<tritium> It's a guest *session*
<BUGabundo1> d-b-a: its just a new X
<d-b-a> what ?
<d-b-a> so what i'm root ?
<tritium> root account is locked by default
<BUGabundo1> yep
<d-b-a> well what does it run as ?
<d-b-a> x runs as root
<d-b-a> no..
<dholbach> hiya
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek Day 3 to kick off in #ubuntu-classroom in 23 minutes! :-)
<BUGabundo1> d-b-a: X runs with users that have permission to launch it, from a console
<BUGabundo1> dholbach: what are the themes today?
<dholbach> BUGabundo1: great ones - today is going to kick ass
<dholbach> just check the link I posted
<d-b-a> um...
<BUGabundo1> following
<d-b-a> problem.
<d-b-a> id guest
<d-b-a> uid=114(guest) gid=126(guest) groups=126(guest)
<d-b-a> it exits
<d-b-a> ah i see sorry
<d-b-a> its made on the fly
<d-b-a> neat.
<d-b-a> so to disable just add a user called guest that cannot login right ?
<BUGabundo1> okay just found a new bug with gnome-power-manager!
<BUGabundo1> setting the bright to 100%, won't use the real 100% bu only 50% using the keyboard I can get it correcly
<d-b-a> btw what is the new bug reporting system like how to test this ?
<avis> anyone have issues with 32 bit jaunty locking up with a p43 chipset motherboard ?
<avis> also, i cannot get output to a ALC888 sound chipset.  i'm not sure, if its because i have two sound controllers on my computer, even when i switch the output to ALC888, no sound from that device.  i realize these types of things are likely common,  i just though i'd ask in the event some of you might know of potential solutions
<marijus> anyone got kernel 2.6.29 and kms to work yet?
<x1250> marijus, nope, jaunty still has .28
<solarion> is parasite going to be in jaunty?
<ddeath> I have installed Ubuntu 9.04 on the VirtualBox, so I can't be good tester
<ddeath> Is the way to install VirtualBox driver for X Window System?
<marijus> i know... will probably also stay on .28
<x1250> solarion, if there is request for parasite in launchpad, I doubt it.
<solarion> x1250: I don't get the comment
<x1250> if there is not, sorry
<solarion> ah, that makes more sense
<biouser> alright, rebooting into 9.04!
<biouser> hopefully I will be back in a minute
<mnemo> can someone please run this command on ubuntu and see if it works for you:
<mnemo> gksu --desktop /usr/share/applications/software-properties.desktop /usr/bin/software-properties-gtk
<mnemo> it's the command for opening the "System::Administration::Software Sources"
<pwnguin> anyone know what model laptop mark shuttleworth uses?
<pwnguin> im tired of acpi breaking because nobody cares about my model =(
<x1250> haha
<genii> Probably an eeepc
<pwnguin> seriously, someone decided to rewrite the toshiba kernel stuff
<pwnguin> but i havent seen shit about it on the ubuntu mailing lists
<pwnguin> meanwhile, #ubuntu-laptop might as well be dead =(
<biouser> hi, just upgraded to 9.04, I have some problems with my ATI graphics card now.  Can I change from the fglrx (I think that is what I have installed) to the open source drivers (I think that I am set to proprietary now)  thanks
<biouser> "no proprietary drivers are in use on this system"
<biouser> what is the package that will uninstall fglrx for now and use what ubuntu ships with?
<TheInfinity> biouser: just uninstall fglrx package
<biouser> okay, will try thanks TheInfinity
<TheInfinity> biouser: you can also just modify your xorg.conf file
<biouser> right, I might try to go into that.  I don't really care about graphics that much but I was forced into low-resolution mode here.  I will look into it...
<biouser> I got this ATI card a few years ago before I knew to go for the most linux-compatible hardware
<nunu> hi all, is it possible to mount ext4 partition with jaunty ?
<nunu> +s
<fosco_> yes
<nunu> cool =)
<nunu> thx
<fosco_>  /dev/sda3 on / type ext4 (rw,relatime,errors=remount-ro)
<nippz> sigh
<nippz> i dont suppose anyone has a cure for amarok/mysql 5.1 postinst problem by chance?
<nippz> actually
<nippz> yaknow what would be really nice?
<nippz> say i did apt-get install <blah> ; and blah requires a b and c packages
<nippz> if apt would use ALL the us mirrors, and prioritize by speeds, and then grab 3-4 packages per `repo` area [universe, main, etc]
<mnemo> nippz: I think someone is working on an apt-torrent thing, heh
<nippz> apt-torrent? that would be awesome - tho to make it better i would recommend prioritizing repo as first seed
<nippz> basically a seed-insertion bit
<nippz> mnemo ok i have a workaround for amarok+mysql-server-5.1 error
 * genii ponders delta-apt-torrent
<nippz> install mysql-server which pulls in latest 5.0 versions.. then download only the amarok package and dpkg -i --force-depends
<nippz> no guarentees on stability tho ;P
<biouser> ctrl-alt-backspace doesn't work for me now
<mysteryc> Hey
<mysteryc> Will ubuntu Jaunty Jackalope run the newest Linux kernel?
<mnemo> mysteryc: right now there is a 2.6.28 kernel in jaunty and .29 is not released yet
<mnemo> .29 will be released before jaunty is but near the jaunty release date kernel changes become very unlikely
<mnemo> i dont know for sure, but I _guess_ that jaunty will ship with .28
<mysteryc> Oh.
<mysteryc> Wel that is pretty good, I've heard the letest update includes better wireless networking :)
<biouser> pulse-audio visually monitors the sound I should be getting from the alsa-firefox plug bu tgives no sound until a garble at the end before Connection failed: Connection terminated
<biouser> system>preferences>sound does not start
<mysteryc> biouser: Shouldn't you be asking in #ubuntu ?
<biouser> well this is only now after upgrading to jaunty... maybe there is a better place to post this...
<CarlFK> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ExpressCard  "sudo modprobe pciehp"  works on ibex, not on jaunty.  bug?
<CarlFK> FATAL: Module pciehp not found.
<apokalyp1> its probably not compiled by default
<CarlFK> ah, here we go: [not amd64]
<CarlFK> so what's the plan for express cards on a amd64 box?
<user___> hi, i get a "package cache file is corrupted _cache->open failed" (upgrade manager). anything i can do to debug and provide a good report. otherwise i'll just restart update manager
<biouser> apport and nautilus are both taking about 98% cpu in top
<biouser> Could not upload report data to crash database:<urlopen error The write operation timed out>
<mnemo> biouser: the fact that apport doesnt work on jaunty right now is a known bug. see this report: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apport/+bug/314212
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 314212 in apport "Apport unable to report crash - urlopen error timed out" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<biouser> thanks mnemo
<Technoviking> is it a known problem that the install stops after installing packages, it never finishes the install
<biouser> current dist not found in meta-release file <- problem?  running update-manager
<cwillu> got the same thing here, give launchpad a check, it's probably known as well
<cwillu> #310046
 * cwillu pokes ubottu with a stick
<cwillu> bug #310046
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 310046 in update-manager "update-manager outputs "current dist not found in meta-release file"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/310046
 * cwillu debates poking mvo with a stick
<mvo> biouser: no problem
 * mvo needs to get rid of that message
<cwillu> biouser, what happens when you run gksudo software-properties-gtk from a terminal?
<biouser> /usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/apt/__init__.py:19: FutureWarning: apt API not stable yet  warnings.warn("apt API not stable yet", FutureWarning) ;; reWarning: apt API not stable yet
<biouser> but opens
<cwillu> k
<cwillu> mine dumps with an aptsources.distro.NoDistroTemplateException: Error: could not find a distribution template
<mvo> software-propoerties-gtk is currently broken with the latest python-apt upload, I'm parparing a fix as we speak
<mvo> should be available in ~1-2h
<cwillu> k
 * cwillu huggles mvo
 * mvo jumps up and down
<biouser> nothing is checked in ubuntu software and everything is checked in third party but I guess that is the expected behavior?
 * cwillu jumps up and dwn as well, so as to keep the huggle alive
 * biouser thanks god for people who contribute since he is still a relative newb
<mvo> biouser: its a bug, but hopefull the next python-apt update fixes it
<jimi_hendrix> hi i got a bug in the installer
<jimi_hendrix> :-(
<cwillu> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jimi_hendrix> basically i finish the install options and it starts me over at step five (partitioner)
<apokalyp1> har
<jimi_hendrix> so any clue?
<Technoviking> ack getting loud beeps at boot up, something about udev
<Stargazer> I was wondering... what do the topic mean by "break your system" ?
<raof> Stargazer: Pretty much anything, with varying degrees of likelyhood.
<user___> Stargazer: data failure f.e.
<Stargazer> Would it be safer to use in VBox ?
<raof> Absolutely.
<user___> +1
<Stargazer> Ok.
<raof> Actual physical harm is very unlikely, but possible (cf: Intel network cards getting bricked by the Intrepid kernel)
<dtchen> for people running current jaunty who have not logged out and back in since the latest alsa-utils update, please try `alsamixer' in a Terminal/Konsole/$x-terminal-emulator_of_choice and tell me if you get an alsa-lib error
<Stargazer> Raof, my laptop runs epic with Intrepid. it's all intel too.
<dtchen> (press Esc or q to exit alsamixer)
<apokalyp1> q raises volume
<raof> Stargazer: Right.  But during the Intrepid devel cycle, a bug which caused (at least) intel network to be bricked under some not-too-uncommon circumstances was fixed.  This is the sort of problem that is more likely in the dev version.
<dtchen> apokalyp1: it shouldn't exit in the repository version with q, correct
<dtchen> (i have remapped a bunch of keys)
<dtchen> anyhow, anyone getting errors with `alsamixer'?
<maxb> Wow... the build-deps of gnome stuff really are quite weight
<maxb> *weighty
<Amaranth> maxb: I feel the same way when I get build-deps for KDE stuff :P
<maxb> It would hurt less if half of it wasn't purely to build the docs
<cwillu> Stargazer, but life is so much more fun when you're running alpha software on the bare metal :)
<Stargazer> It's also fun to cram a sword through someone, too.
<Stargazer> But, i don't have time for that.
<cwillu> if something is fun enough, you _make_ the time
<linuxman410> has anyone noticed that programs run better in 9.04
<Stargazer> I like 8.04 to be honest.
<Stargazer> Unless, of course, cross-environment programs run better in 9.04.
<linuxman410> i have had less trouble out of 9.04 than i have any of them
<jimi_hendrix> i have a problem with the installer...basically i finish the install options and it starts me over at step five (partitioner)
<jimi_hendrix> so where can i get help/report this bug?
<cwillu> launchpad
<cwillu> :/
<jimi_hendrix> and no clue how to fix it?
<jimi_hendrix> (ubotu have a url)?
<cwillu> gpm is sending the hal message to suspend, and complaining that it finished with no error (but didn't do anything), but pm-suspend works fine :/
<cwillu> ubottu, is a bot
<ubottu> Yes, I can confirm that I am a bot. http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots for all information.
<cwillu> !launchpad
<ubottu> Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<hggdh> jimi_hendrix, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<jimi_hendrix> thanks
<jimi_hendrix> and what package is the installer?
<hggdh> hum
<hggdh> never used it, let me check
<linuxman410> i am using old p4 socket 478 1.8 and ati radeon 9200se and 1 gig of ram old machine but runs 9.04 fine
<cwillu> hmm, suspend via dbus-send works from the vterm with gdm shutdown
<hggdh> jimi_hendrix, ubiquity (graphical)
<jimi_hendrix> ok
<jimi_hendrix> and should i use the normal ubuntu one or is there a specific jaunty one
<jimi_hendrix> hggdh ^^
<hggdh> jimi_hendrix, all you need is state this is on Jaunty
<hggdh> and what level of Jaunty (Alpha3, daily from yyyy/mm/dd, etc
<jimi_hendrix> ok
<jimi_hendrix> uhh i dled yesterday i think alpha 3
<hggdh> the ISO source file should state it
<hggdh> in the name
<jimi_hendrix> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/319817
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 319817 in ubiquity "jaunty alpha3 installer having problems with the partitioner" [Undecided,New]
<jimi_hendrix> any input?
<cwillu> mvo, just got the python-apt update, software-sources is working again here
#ubuntu+1 2009-01-22
<cwillu> in the chain of gpm -> dbus -> ??? -> pm-utils, what is ????
<Stargazer> Wow.
<nippz> hm?
<maxb> Something weird's going on with dependencies. In a couple Jaunty upgrades I've noticed various -dbg packages getting installed for no obvious reason
<nippz> ya
<nippz> afaik mysql-server-5.1 is still messed up also
<maxb> new important dependency: gnome-dbg
<maxb> What's an important dependency!?
<maxb> hmm.. seem to be pulled in via the new bug-buddy -> gnome-dbg Recommends
<JediMaster> hey guys, anyone having issues with mysql-server-5.1?
<JediMaster> I have a feeling this isn't mysql that is the issue.. in syslog, getting this:
<JediMaster> Jan 22 01:46:43 delta kernel: [91528.732246] type=1502 audit(1232588803.142:59): operation="inode_permission" requested_mask="r::" denied_mask="r::" fsuid=0 name="/sys/devices/system/cpu/" pid=11517 profile="/usr/sbin/mysqld"
<JediMaster> bah I can't remember the name of the security program that does this
<maxb> AppArmor, possibly?
<raof> maxb: Correct.
<JediMaster> that's the bunny
<JediMaster> any idea why it's blocking mysqld from starting?
<toresbe> It has standards? ;)
<JediMaster> O_o
<JediMaster> now I remember why I uninstalled apparmor last time
<hggdh> maxb, if you installed bug-buddy, yes, you are going to get a lot of dbgs
<hggdh> although this might be a problem for apport
<raof> It won't be.
<raof> Apport doesn't (generally) try to install any packages.  If anything, this will make apport's job easier, because you'll get richer backtraces.
<hggdh> JediMaster, what version of MySQL?
<hggdh> sorry, I meant apport-retrace
<hggdh> but, then almost nobody runs it, perhaps expect myself
<raof> I tend to just attach gdb, yeah.
<hggdh> I use it to update the dbgsyms I lose on the Jaunty upgrades
<nippz> awesome
<nippz> quodlibet + easytag + exfalso and just a dash of bulk rename makes tagging not that bad
<nippz> having it organize library by album=folder ;)
<JediMaster> hggdh: mysql-server-5.1 upgrading from 5.0
<JediMaster> it's a known bug, found a workaround: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mysql-dfsg-5.1/+bug/316849
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 316849 in mysql-dfsg-5.1 "mysql-server-5.1 5.1.30-2ubuntu3 fails to install/upgrade / doesn't start - skip-bdb option unsupported (amarok)" [High,Fix committed]
<hggdh> yeah, that's what I was going to tell you.
<hggdh> nothing to do with apparmour
<JediMaster> yeah, it's weird, it just triggered apparmor
<hggdh> this is a different issue... apparmour profiles or programme usage
<JediMaster> yeah, just restarted mysql and got a tonne of apparmour entries in the syslog
<hggdh> probably the apparmour profile for mysql should be updated
<JediMaster> ta for the help, bbl
<linuxman410> anyone in here use real player 11
<shadowhywind> Hay all I was wondering if anyone else was running into an issue with signing into kdm goes to the failsafe screen?
<nippz> shadowhywind try checking ~/.xsession-errors or so
<shadowhywind> nippz: There are "alot" of Couldn't determine full name for *
<shadowhywind> oh wait, I wonder...
<shadowhywind> Nothing shows up in xsession-errors when the failsafe terminal comes up
<nippz> heh
<nippz> so its related to X somehow - try using vesa
<emma> What are the exciting new features planned for Jaunty?
<nippz> boot time/ recover from suspend/hibernate
<emma> that's cool.
<nippz> more stuff for performance in general i think also
<nippz> "Jaunty, the code name for what will most likely become Ubuntu 9.04, will be the focus of our efforts from November through to April next year. We will be gathering forces in Mountain View on 8th - 12th December to survey the upstream landscape and finalize Jaunty plans, enjoying the excellent hospitality of Google and Silicon Valley's abundance of talent and innovation." - said Mark Shuttleworth in the official announcement.
<nippz> hrmz failcopter
<cwillu> nippz, pulseaudio finally has some features exposed in the volume control
<hggdh> just for the record: I am running with the Radeon driver, and was also running the fglrx kernel mod. I noticed X was eating up a lot of CPU (1 hour 50 min in 8 hours of uptime). I took out the flgrx, and it seems tohave gone down dratically.
<raof> Yeah; it's now possible for the radeon driver to do 2d acceleration.
<raof> I suspect that'll speed things up :P
<bluesmoke> raof: don't suppose you use compiz++? :)
<raof> bluesmoke: The crazy "let's drop a C++ rewrite of compiz in a private branch" thing?
<raof> No, I don't.
<bluesmoke> need a victim to test a port of the snap plugin
<bluesmoke> It does funny things on my machine I'm starting to think are bad RAM
<bluesmoke> raof: I'd be surprised if we don't switch to compiz++
<raof> bluesmoke: You're a compiz dev?
<raof> Oh.
<raof> I knew that.
<Amaranth> raof: I play one on TV
<raof> Stop making me repopulate my nick -> person dict!
 * crdlb is incapable of case-insensitive name recognition, so he has no idea who raof is
<Amaranth> Of course 2 minutes before I trace my problems to something funky in either core or libstdc++ the main dev behind compiz++ disconnected and hasn't been back online yet
<raof> Anyway...  I'll give it a whirl, while I happen to have a functional nvidia driver.
<Amaranth> So I'm trying to find victims to see if something on my machine is broken
<Amaranth> building compiz++ is a bit of a PITA unless you uninstall compiz
<Amaranth> I'd make test packages if I had any idea how to compile cmake-based things
<raof> Ah... cmake.  THat's right.
<raof> Oh, well.  This install's going to be toast next time an alpha needs testing, anyway.
<Amaranth> raof: this is the kind of evil I'm facing: http://rafb.net/p/ntzVEC24.html
<Amaranth> notice how it goes into the C++ stdlib, it never comes back out (inf loop)
<raof> Aaah, sweet C++.
<raof> Because turing complete type systems make for good error messages!
<Amaranth> so I made a change to my code and the error went away but then I had another one
<Amaranth> I made a change to try to fix that one and the original came back
<raof> I'll have a look.
<Amaranth> something is broken but I dunno if it's the code, C++, or my machine
<raof> What's the git to branch?
<raof> Urgh, git.
<Amaranth> raof: git checkout --track origin/compiz++ -b compiz++
<Amaranth> that'll make git pull do the right thing and update the compiz++ branch too
 * crdlb wonders waht raof would think of a rewrite of git in C++
<raof> Ah, it's in compiz git.
<Amaranth> yeah, then the snap plugin is in the snap plugin git in a compiz++ branch
<Amaranth> also, the only setting systems that work are the ini plugin and the ccp plugin using the ini backend
 * raof doesn't care at all about what language git is implemented in.  He just doesn't think that exposing the VCS implementation is a particularly useful UI.
<Amaranth> raof: It's worth it for the speed
<raof> And clone for the git repository is...?
<raof> I know it's fast, but bzr's slowness really doesn't affect me very much.
<Amaranth> git clone git://anongit.compiz-fusion.org/compiz
<Amaranth> git clone git://anongit.compiz-fusion.org/fusion/plugins/snap
<raof> Although it'd be nice for bzr branch to do a little bit more streaming.
<raof> Amaranth: Ok.  How the hell does cmake work?
<Amaranth> raof: make a new dir named compiz.build and in there run ccmake ../compiz
<Amaranth> set your options, push c to configure, then if it passes the checks push g to generate the makefiles
<Amaranth> then run make
<raof> After first grabbing the build-depends!
<raof> Hm.  Nice dependency checking.
<raof> cmake could possibly check for boost :/
<crdlb> they ought to be bundled as everything used is header-only
<Amaranth> raof: it also fails to check for librsvg
<raof> Sweet.  But that's pulled in by compiz build-deps.
<raof> Amaranth: How does one build snap?
<Amaranth> raof: set PKG_CONFIG_PATH and run make
<raof> Nope, doesn't seem to like it.
<raof> Initial error is:
<raof> build/snap_options.h:17: error: ‘COMPIZ_BEGIN_DECLS’ does not name a type
<raof> http://paste2.org/p/133783 is full output.
<Amaranth> raof: oh, did you get the compiz++ bcop?
<Amaranth> sorry
<raof> Hah, no.
<raof> Wanna drop the git url here for lazy me?
<crdlb> that one killed me too
<crdlb> and once I did it, I forgot to make clean
<crdlb> Amaranth: X died when I enabled it, and froze up after trying it again
<Amaranth> crdlb: Yeah, X dies when you enable/disable plugins in compiz++
<Amaranth> crdlb: I'm guessing you use intel
<crdlb> RS690M
<Amaranth> raof: git://anongit.compiz-fusion.org/fusion/libraries/bcop
<Amaranth> crdlb: oh, that's right, that laptop
<Amaranth> the freeze is either the inf loop in stdlib or the other inf loop in stdlib that eats all your RAM
<Amaranth> but at least now I know it isn't just me
<crdlb> and I have absolutely nothing when I vt-switch, not even a backlight
<Amaranth> raof: you don't need to test snap now :)
<Amaranth> crdlb: is that normal?
<crdlb> it happens now, but I'm not entirely sure
<Amaranth> that would have to be a driver thing
<crdlb> oh yeah, I was seeing that when I played with multihead too, only the external crt was getting text
<crdlb> but inconvenient, nonetheless
<Amaranth> I just installed putty on a windows machine and run killall -9 compiz && metacity --replace &
<raof> Mmm.  I've always said compiz was getting too stable..
<raof> The regular branch tries to consume all memory far to infrequently.
<raof> So, we'd be back to the days of specifying plugins on the command line, I presume.  Which ones _won't_ eat all memory?
<crdlb> it's a good thing I have a ton of RAM
<raof> At least VT switching still worked.
<raof> It ate through 2GB quickly enough!
<crdlb> I killed the old compiz process at 1.8GB res
<crdlb> apparently it didn't die with X
<raof> So, what _is_ a safe set of plugins?
<crdlb> decor move resize :>
<crdlb> why mr stone renamed decoration, I have no idea
<Amaranth> wall is safe
<Amaranth> that's the other one I've ported so far
<raof> Hm.
<raof> Not so much with the decoration, it seems
<Amaranth> oh, you are running without compositing
<Amaranth> to get compositing you need the composite and opengl plugins
<Amaranth> otherwise only kde-window-decorator currently works without compositing
<crdlb> I forgot to include L_A_I when I ran it this time; it was so slow, I had to blindly click a terminal and start metacity
<raof> Nope.  Still no decoration.
<raof> That does at least act as a composite manager.
<crdlb> did you run the new gwd?
<raof> Is it still called gtk-window-decorator, built from compiz, and installed in PREFIX/bin?
<raof> If so, then yes.
<Amaranth> crdlb: darn that perfect but slow software tfp :P
 * Amaranth hugs DRI2
<raof> Nope, no gtk-window-decorator love.
<raof> So, what's the thinking about compiz++?  I'm still subscribed to the mailling lists, but it's difficult to gauge the consensus when no one posts anything :/
<raof> Or, perhaps more depressingly, is the set of posts there the entirety of the compiz developer community?
<cwillu> well, I upgraded my root partition to ext4, enabled extents, and rebooted, and it booted
<crdlb> raof: it'll happen unless onestone backs of for some reason
<crdlb> s/of/off/
 * cwillu curses as the suspend menu doesn't do anything
 * cwillu opens a terminal and types pm-suspend, and goes about his business
<nippz> sweet
<nippz> [offtopic]
<nippz> the one upside of having a roomate that heads up an HR dept. - KILLER help with the resume ;)
<nippz> [/offtopic]
<kulight> is java and flash x64 going to be included in 9.04 ?
<Ekushey> kulight, i don't think so
<kulight> :-(
<kulight> well i keep doing that manually i guess
<Moldymoss> Morning, has anyone a link on hand of any PPA's on launchpad that have any workarounds to the nvidia & X issues?
<RAOF> No; you don't need them anymore.
<RAOF> Moldymoss: You just need to add a Section "Server
<RAOF> Section "ServerFlags" Option "IgnoreABI" EndSection to your xorg.conf
<Moldymoss> RAOF: Thanks, but do i additionally ned to download any more update drivers from Nvidia too?
<RAOF> Moldymoss: No.  The nvidia-glx-180 driver is all you need.
<Moldymoss> ROAF: I will go try it. Cheers
<loic-m> kulight: flash x64 is already in 9.04
<loic-m> kulight: as for java amd64, i was under the impression Sun was only going to rely on an open source version, which should be in 9.04 too (but I haven't tested if it's 100% ok though)
<knecht_rutrecht> does jaunty's 2.6.28-4 kernel have pciehp support compiled in?
<slavik> pciehp?
<knecht_rutrecht> it's about this bug: http://www.intellinuxwireless.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=1855
<ubottu> www.intellinuxwireless.org bug 1855 in data transfer "Intel 4965 wlan stops working until needs reboot" [Major,Resolved: needsmoredata]
<knecht_rutrecht> "Can you remove the pciehp module? It is for PCIe hotplug, which should be
<knecht_rutrecht> useless here."
<knecht_rutrecht> i was asked this question
<knecht_rutrecht> I do not have such a module on my system
<slavik> hmm, find a kernel compilation how to and figure out how to get the current kernel's compilation options, look there for the option :)
<slavik> that's what I would do, or ask someone how to figure it out if there is another way
<cwillu> it's a module in intrepid
<cwillu> do a locate pciehp, see if it gives anything back
<cwillu> but ya, if you have a syslog showing that, and it's not a module, it's probably compiled in :p
<knecht_rutrecht> i have this file from an older kernel: /lib/modules/2.6.28-3-generic/kernel/drivers/pci/hotplug/pciehp.ko
 * cwillu kinda wishes we'd enable the config.gz-in-/proc config option_:/
<knecht_rutrecht> but no pciehp unter .../2.6.28-4...
<knecht_rutrecht> *under
<cwillu> knecht_rutrecht, nvm, yes, it's compiled in
<cwillu> /boot/config-2.6.28-4-generic
<cwillu> presuming this is the relevant line: CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_PCIE=y,
 * cwillu recants his request
<maxb> libv4l in intrepid-updates is newer than libv4l in jaunty. How peculiar
<hggdh|away> maxb, it may be that this was a security update
<maxb> hggdh|away: hmm. it's a newer upstream version though
<hggdh> indeed
<cumulus007> does anyone have a idea with which alpha/beta/rc the new theme will be shipped?
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek - Day 4 to kick off in #ubuntu-classroom in 19m. :-)
<d_rwin> i am using edubuntu 7.10, after using the recovery cd i cant get the speed i had.     i had kubuntu as my first option in boot menu. i removed kubuntu
<Pici> d_rwin: This channel is for Jaunty/9.04 only, Please direct your question to #ubuntu
<albix> hi
<albix> when I try to install 9.04 with the alternate cd I just see a black screen after I choose "install ubuntu". for few seconds I see some ubs failures and then the screen stays black for the rest of the time and the cd isnt moving anymore
<albix> usb failure
<albix> the same with alternate 7.10 and 8.10
<charlie-tca> albix: Have you tried the desktop (livecd) on that system?
<repete1> #ubuntu-classroom
<repete1> oops
<repete1> :-)
<charlie-tca> albix: Also, you might try moving the USB cable to a different connector. There are some underpowered connector issues
<iamarockstar> #ubuntu-classroom
<DJones> If anybody has time, could somebody test something for me on jaunty, when Intrepid came out, my wife found that she could no longer play the yoville application/game thats on facebook, thinking it was a bug in flash 10, it was reported against that package, when it was investigated, it was refiled against nspluginwrapper but there's been no solution in intrepid, I'm just wondering whether there's a solution in jaunty
<pwnguin> DJones: you can probably grab a liveCD of jaunty and try it out
<DJones> pwnguin: thats a thought, i hadn't considered that, thanks for the suggestion
<Alexia_Death> Does the nvidia module compile now for .28 series kernels?
<Alexia_Death> I dont know why, but nv simply fails at color depth on my lcd
<RAOF> Alexia_Death: You need to add "Option" "FPDither" "true" to your device section in xorg.conf.  The nvidia driver (and nouveau) detect it automatically.
<Alexia_Death> RAOF: afaik I do have it.
<Alexia_Death> but thanks for the tip
<Alexia_Death> May have gotten lost in my many versions of Xorg...
<RAOF> Ah.  Then you need to complain at the nv maintainer; the nvidia & nouveau drivers do dithering slightly differently to nv, and it looks better.
<lurknjerk> hey, is anyone here knowledgeable about chanserv in freenode?
 * Alexia_Death considers stuffing her /etc in some sort of version control... ca 40 copies of singel conf file is a bit much
<pwnguin> heh
<pwnguin> joey did that
<DJones> pwnguin: Just tried a livecd with the facebook/yoville problem, the same bug is in jaunty
<pwnguin> is it flash based?
<DJones> pwnguin: yes it is, other flash sites work ok, just seems to be this one that has the problem
<ashp> Hey guys, anyone else seen breakage with sound recently?
<ashp> I'm not sure if pulseaudio or alsa is responsible, but things are definitely bust.
<ashp> if i do: amixer -c 0 controls
<ashp> i get: amixer: Control hw:0 snd_hctl_elem_info error: Invalid argument
<pwnguin> Alexia_Death: http://kitenet.net/~joey/svnhome/
<voox> is it possible to install kde 3.5 on ubuntu jaunty
<RAOF> voox: No, I don't believe so.
<voox> ok thanks
<Melik> anyone here use banshee?
<tretle_> yup
<RyeBrye> I keep getting an error related to libmysqlclient-dev15: dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/libmysqlclient15-dev_5.1.30really5.0.75-0ubuntu3_i386.deb (--unpack):
<RyeBrye>  trying to overwrite `/usr/include/mysql/mysql.h', which is also in package libmysqlclient-dev
<RyeBrye> anyone else have this issue?
<Melik> tretle_,
<Melik> is ur banshee acting up as well?
<Melik> in jaunty
<tretle_> Melik - other than the mono dependancy bugs no, it did uninstall fspot and a few other components when installing banshee though
<Melik> tretle_,
<tretle_> are you using ubuntu rep or the banshee repo?
<Melik> ubuntu rep
<Melik> http://omploader.org/vMTV3Mw/screenshot.png
<Melik> the music scroller on the top left
<Melik> doesnt work :/
<tretle_> u using kde?
<Melik> Ion3
<Melik> its the same in
<Melik> gnome as well
<tretle_> well I dont have that issue
<tretle_> 64bit or 32bit?
<tretle_> Melik - you can try asking over at #banshee on gimpnet
<Melik> whats the actual server for gimpnet tretle_
<tretle_> irc.gimpnet.net ?
<tretle_> irc.us.gimp.org
<tretle_> the second one
<andresmh> what would be the difference between installing a clean jaunty vs upgrading intrepid to jaunty?
<tretle_> you wouldnt be able to use ext4?
<Tekno> wrong
<Tekno> you can convert ext3 to ext4
<tretle_> thats risky
<Tekno> but you can
<tretle_> and time consuming
<andresmh> is ext4 the default in alpha3?
<Tekno> tretle_: 10 mins or so
<charlie-tca> andresmh: You have no configurations carried forward on a clean install
<Volkodav> I am running ext4 ok so far
<Tekno> me too
<Volkodav> had fsck died at boot - ran again and back ok
<tretle_> reccomewnding someone to convert their file system on an alpha 3 build is not the best thing to do
<Volkodav> this is what alpha for - you do whatever you can
<Volkodav> trow anything at it - it is development/experimental install anyway
<andresmh> i think i want to run jaunty from a 32gb USB stick with persistency
<Volkodav> this is my understanding
<andresmh> however, i haven't been able to follow the steps to run jaunty with persistence on a usb stick, is there a howto you would recommend?
<tretle_> yes thats what an alpha is for but people have to make sure they have backups of everything first
<tretle_> most people dont
<charlie-tca> Thus the warnings:  Do not install on production systems?
<Kuaera> Is anyone else having problems with Kmail crashing when attempting to open certain folders?
<tretle_> is anyone here able to get monodevelop to install?
#ubuntu+1 2009-01-23
<Tekno> http://pastebin.ca/1315891
<DanaG> argh, the new volume control applet thoroughly sucks.
<dtchen> well, it's a WIP...
<DanaG> How am I supposed to choose which device my volume control keys control?
<DanaG> I have to control both PCM and Master with the slider.... because each time I boot... it boots with PCM MUTED!
<DanaG> And there's no way to set the gnome thing to use BOTH sliders!
<DanaG> As far as I'm concerned, this new volume control is a major regression.
<dtchen> that's bug 315971
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 315971 in pulseaudio "'Front' and 'PCM' mixer control elements must be unmuted by default on HDA platforms" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/315971
<DanaG> There's also no way to select whether I want line, mic, or mix to record.
<DanaG> My USB sound card has Line-in, Mic-IN, SPDIF-in, and a Mix recording option.
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-utils/+bug/316430
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 316430 in alsa-utils "[Jaunty] Sound channels are muted after reboot" [Low,Fix released]
<DanaG> Odd... not fixed for me.
<DanaG> Oh yeah, and each time I resume from suspend, PulseAudio is no longer running.
<DanaG> and thus all audio apps freeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<DanaG> (ze.)
<dtchen> DanaG: you're confusing pulseaudio symptoms with alsa-utils symptoms
<DanaG> Two separate issues.
<dtchen> the alsa-utils symptom is definitely fixed
<DanaG> But the old Gnome mixer had a Capture tab.
<dtchen> pulseaudio is completely different
<DanaG> Odd, not for me... it seems to keep booting muted.
<dtchen> well, is it being saved muted?
<DanaG> Shouldn't be.  I'll have to test it.
<DanaG> Oh, and the applet slider is still backwards.
<DanaG> =þ
<DanaG> I'll try the reboot now.
<DanaG> ♥ the fast boot.  Under a minute (or so) to desktop.
<DanaG> Looks like the PCM actually is fixed.  Cool.
<DanaG> Oddly enough, it plays the login-ready drumbeat sound... AFTER login.
<DanaG> New mixer doesn't supplant pavucontrol as it claims to.
<DanaG> ugh, gnome panel died and won't come back.
<DanaG> Oh heyas, anyone know where I can get a general-purpose LED-class device (such as a USB device)?
<DanaG> Right now I can use my diskprotect LED to indicate things, but that's a bit of an abuse of some signal that shouldn't be abused.
<DanaG> I also wish hdapsd weren't hard-coded only for IBM/Lenovo.
<DanaG> You know, there ARE other accelerometers out there besides in IBM laptops.  =þ
<DanaG> yay: https://kerneltrap.org/mailarchive/linux-kernel/2008/11/22/4269274
<DanaG> argh-ness... xorg is eating 50% CPU.
<hggdh> DanaG, I had it also
<DanaG> Hmm, how can I figure out what's causing it?
<hggdh> I took out the fglrx module (I have an ATI card), and it went down hard
<hggdh> from about 2 hours of CPU in 9 hours of uptime to about 23 min of CPU in 23 hours uptime
<DanaG> I'm using fglrx 8.543 right now -- all newer ones give kernel panics.
<DanaG> I just wish the radeon / radeonhd at least supported power management on R600... even if 3D isn't there yet.
<DanaG> As it is right now, the open-source drivers don't use the GPU... and yet leave it running at full-speed mode.  Major waste of power.
<hggdh> ah well
<hggdh> radeonhd seems to be coming up to speed... I am running it now
<maxb> Xorg eating CPU? Could be bug 307306
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 307306 in gnome-power-manager "upgrade to 2:1.2.99.2-0ubuntu1 makes session utterly slow" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/307306
<maxb> I wish AMD would get on and release a new fglrx. I'd quite like to move my main laptop to Jaunty, having seen it do fairly well on my ancient laptop and my netbook
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer/+bug/314600
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 314600 in fglrx-installer "fglrx versions newer than 8.543 cause system hang and panic" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<lucent> maxb: yuck @ proprietary drivers
<maxb> lucent: I agree, but last time I tried to get any open driver to play a DVD as well as fglrx, there were noticable artefacts
<DanaG> killing g-s-d and g-p-m did not fix it for me.
<lucent> DanaG: it's not LED class so far as I am aware, but the Logitech G15 keyboard with its LCD screen is fairly well understood and usable
<DanaG> Eh, I just want a simple LED, actually -- one to use to indicate rfkill and such.
<lucent> I don't own such a device, I am basing my guess off of commits to Rhythmbox that support displaying song titles to it, and several blugins everywhere
<lucent> oh
<hggdh> maxb, it is worth a try
<lucent> nothing simple comes to my mind then
<DanaG> As it is, my iwlagn LED is rather too obnoxiously bright to allow to blink.
 * lucent looks at black piece of tape over his iwlagn LED
<maxb> Yes, I'll have to give radeon/radeonhd another try in Jaunty
<hggdh> again, what I noticed is that by disabling fglrx it got much better
<RAOF> You probably need to remove fglrx before radeon/radeonhd will be accelerated, of course.
<hggdh> heh. Most certainly true...
<DanaG> random: http://i261.photobucket.com/albums/ii78/ollirac123/HP/HPEspresso.jpg
<billisnice> After updating a few days ago I can not see the top or bottom ribbons...i rebooted many times.
<DanaG> Random link to my alsa info:   http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=b3f30450ca3429d30fef644ac0607fe2c9e328dc
<DanaG> Does my ADI1988 support two simultaneous capture sources, or something?
<DanaG> (And same for the USB card...)
<DanaG> You know, despite my ATI issues, I actually don't regret getting the ATI video.
<DanaG> bummAr, crimsun isn't here.
<DanaG> Anyway, if I want to address somebody by name without pinging that person... I'll slightly obfuscate the name.
<simion314> hi, i installed alpha 3 , it worked fine but after a reboot i can't connect to the internet, i get an IP but i belive that the DNS is not working
<simion314> the IP it gets is correct so why the DNS is not working?
<scizzo-> simion314: have you tried with pinging the ip instead of the name?
<simion314> scizzo-: i do not know an IP valid to ping, now i rebooted in  8.10 and i can get an ip , but i am reading the manual of dhclient
<scizzo-> simion314: well from another machine you can ping www.google.com or something and use the ip there
<simion314> ok, i will  reboot
<simion314> scizzo-,  fixed my connection problem by using sudo dhclient eth0
<simion314> maybe i can find a log to see what is the problem
<coz_> hey guys   is the cononical nitifications going to be on jaunty or is that installable onto intrepid?
<coz_> notifications
<scizzo-> coz_: apt-cache search notification-daemon
<coz_> ok let me try that
<coz_> this is the one?
<biouser> wow, whoever fixed my video resolution issues, if you are in here, thanks a billion
<marijus> hello, the intel drivers doesnt build with the new xorg, mesa, drm stuff... also compiz doesnt work anymore for me
<biouser> I guess there is little hope for OpenGL with an ATI radeon right now?
<Kuaera> Not until the graphics drivers get updated to the new X architecture, I believe
<rconan> Kuaera, is it a similar situation with the nvidia cards?
<Kuaera> Yes
<rconan> anyone successfully got jaunty running from encrypted root?
<rconan> I just upgraded and it seems to be broken...
<Kuaera> As I recall, there was a notice in the Jaunty testing news release stating that ATi and nVidia drivers would not work due to the new X architecture
<Kuaera> Granted, that was a while ago, but they're catching up, I think.
<rconan> any news on when nvidia will release drivers?
<rconan> --> google
<Kuaera> [At least now I can /load/ the "ati" drivers... Originally, I had to use vesa]
<Kuaera> I don't know much about nvidia drivers, to be honest
<Kuaera> I just know that the open-source "ati" driver works, though glxgears segfaults
 * rconan realises that upgrade was a mistake... too many things he uses all the time appear to be broken at the moment
<rconan> encrypted root being the main one as it completely stops me booting
<PolitikerNEU> Hello everonye, is there 3d-acceleration for nvidia cards availible in 9.04?
<fosco_> yep
<PolitikerNEU> ok, thanks
<benpicco> I wonder if that's the right place, however, I installed kde4.2rc on kubuntu 8.10, works fine, but automount (of an ext3 volume) is broken, gives an AccessDeniedByPolincy - is there a way to fix it? Mounting it manually everytimes is not that convinient
<fosco_> i don't use kde, sorry
<fosco_> maybe in #kubuntu
<benpicco> ok, i thought this was kubuntu+1 (and wondered why it was that populated)
<simion314> is the fglrx driver availeble for 9.04?
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek - last day going to kick off in #ubuntu-classroom now!
<legodude> X does not seem to fully load on my system
<legodude> it starts to load
<legodude> but never seems to get past loading the driver
<legodude> I've tried removing my old xorg.conf but no luck with that either
<legodude> no errors in the x log file either
<legodude> the last line of my x log file is: (II) intel(0): [drm] mapped classic textures at 0xdc73f000, handle = 0xdc73f000
<Volkodav> how come grub did not update itself for a new kernel on a dist-upgrade ?
<charlie-tca> Does anyone else use static IP addresses? I find jaunty boots really fast, but it takes about 10-20 seconds after the desktop appears to get a network connection.
<Volkodav> I use static and gets it right away
<Volkodav> gnome is thinking more then usually
<charlie-tca> My network manager spins a long time before connecting
<Volkodav> hmm - when I see I see ip right there - no spinning at all
<charlie-tca> Volkodav: My grub updated today - -5 kernel
<Volkodav> my did'nt
<Volkodav> that's what I mean
<charlie-tca> Maybe my conf is wrong, then. I'll have to check it out.
<Volkodav> I had to update it myself
<legodude_> phew
<legodude_> that was close
<Volkodav> well I am in it and all works so far
<charlie-tca> Now if we could get both of our systems doing what the other one does...
 * legodude_ is back in kubuntu land
<legodude_> wow, but video performance is _terrible_
<charlie-tca> legodude: you are not using restricted drivers, are you?
<legodude_> nope
<legodude_> I had to install an experimental version of the intel drivers
<legodude_> default jaunty failed for me
<legodude_> and this is way slower than 8.10
<charlie-tca> \o/
<charlie-tca> It must be the video drivers, but I don't know how to fix it.
<legodude_> takes me back a couple years
<legodude_> still can't believe that after 40years unix still can't do video properly
<legodude_> well, that is a bit unfair because 2d is not so bad
<Volkodav> where do I set the position and size of terminal when it opens ?
<Volkodav> I mean certain apps remember the position and size but not the terminal for some reason
<legodude_> one of these days I will fix the volume control on this machine
<charlie-tca> terminal is set in a configuration file, but I forgot which one. I'm using xubuntu now.
<laz0r> hi, i just compiled libboost1.37 from the jaunty source package, and it seems the pkg-config files are missing
<Skaag> I thought this would be intrepid
<laz0r> anyone know how to generate them manually by any chance?
<Skaag> intrepid is in #ubuntu? (it's not released is it?)
<laz0r> it is
<Skaag> oh I see
<laz0r> see the topic, it says jaunty up there
<Skaag> yes I know, but I was under the impression intrepid was still unreleased. thanks for the clarification.
<maxb> Skaag: you're nearly 3 months out of date :-)
<Skaag> yah, but when I tried to upgrade to intrepid 30 minutes ago, it wouldn't do it without the -d flag
<maxb> If you're on an LTS release, it'll probably default to only suggesting you upgrade to new LTS releases
<Skaag> that's probably why it did it... gotcha
<Skaag> the second thing that confused me is how Xen 3.3 is in Intrepid but is broken, so everything basically smelled of beta ;-)
<Volkodav> hmm I found config but do not see where the startup config mayve ?
<Volkodav> http://pastie.org/368923
<charlie-tca> Try changing line 65; 80x24 it's 80 across, 24 down
<Volkodav> what about screen position though ?
<Volkodav> I use 72x19
<charlie-tca> Never found position, only startup size
<Volkodav> ok
<charlie-tca> Sorry. Devils pie will move it to the right desktop, and may do position too.
<Volkodav> hmm I changed the values but it opens with the same size though
<Volkodav> remembers the position though
<Volkodav> weird
<charlie-tca> Maybe gotta restart to remember it?
<charlie-tca> Although, I don't know why it would. Should be just a close and open terminal
<Volkodav> right
<Volkodav> that's what I did - no reason to restart
<andresmh> so I've been running Jaunty off an USB stick and today after doing all the updates suggested by the Update Manage and rebooting X.org won't work anymore. Any suggestions?
<TheInfinity> andersk: look in xorg log files?
<andresmh> not sure what to look for TheInfinity
<TheInfinity> for errors?
<andresmh> where is the xorg log?
<TheInfinity> hey you installed an alpha version, you should know how to look for errors
<TheInfinity> ...
<andresmh> thanks
<TheInfinity> ./var/log - like every other logfile.
<andresmh> how could one move my USB-based installation to my hard drive?
<TheInfinity> dd
<setuid> Is it worth it to jump to Jaunty, given that Intrepid shipped with more things broken out of the box than Hardy Heron? (video, sound, wireless, suspend, GNOME are all broken out of the box on Intrepid, but on Hardy on the same physical metal, it works flawlessly)
<marijus> im on intel i915 x works actually just compiz doesnt work anymore... :(
<andresmh> marijus, did compiz break after doing an update to jaunty?
<maxb> setuid: ouch. unlucky hardware. But I wouldn't recommend any Alpha3-level release to anyone wishing to avoid the potential for breakage
<setuid> maxb, Nope, the hardware is solid, works great with everything prior to Intrepid
<marijus> yes today after upgrade to the 2.6.1 intel driver and the new mesa rc3
<setuid> It's a Lenovo Thinkpad T61p, -everything- works, including the fingerprint reader, etc.
<setuid> But Intrepid is a lot less functional than Hardy
<maxb> setuid: I mean that it's just an unlucky combination of hardware to hit that many regressions
<andresmh> marijus, I experienced the same thing and Ialso have i915
<andresmh> not sure how to fix it but we shoul definitely open a bug report or something like that, as it might help the developers working on it
<marijus> i had to disable compiz to get into x again
<maxb> Hmm, interesting, I have a Z61p running intrepid. suspend is broken, but I blame that on fglrx
<marijus> im still investigating... no luck xert
<marijus> no luck yet
<setuid> I've got the Nvidia card in mine, discrete graphics, not on-board, and it runs great... once I spent the 4-5 hours to debug and fix the video problems with the broken driver packages
<setuid> It's pushing about 9,700fps
<setuid> with glxgears
<setuid> The biggest annoyance right now is that gdm is completely non-functional, because gnome-session is broken in the latest available packages, so I can't use a dm to start X. It works with startx though.
<setuid> So I run startx, I get a default desktop and gnome-panel, but no wm, so I have to open a shell and run sawfish, then it works... but since there is no session management, I have to reset my fonts every single time.
<setuid> (from 10pt to 7.5pt)
<setuid> Takes me a good 5 minutes after logging in to start the wm and "reset" everything back to the way it should be, if it was managed by a working gnome-session
<setuid> I'm wondering if the jump to jaunty might just add "fixed" packages
<legodude_> I would not go to jaunty
<legodude_> not yet at least
<setuid> I burned the CD and did a test install, and most things worked... though graphics was a bit weird.
<legodude_> I have more problems with it than latest intrepid, and less new features that I have seen yet
<setuid> I didn't put it through ALL of its paces though
<legodude_> graphics package was totally broken at mine
<setuid> I may roll back to Hardy then... Intrepid isn't ready for prime-time yet
<legodude_> luckily I was able to find a newer build
<legodude_> and jaunty broke graphics on my desktop
<legodude_> but I have not had any time to poke at it
<setuid> I may just start pulling all of GNOME from svn and build it from scratch instead
<legodude_> ugh
<legodude_> I built kde once a million years ago
<legodude_> what a disaster
<legodude_> I wanted to explode it
<setuid> I've built GNOME before, it's not that difficult... but making sure all of the deps are correct was a challenge.
<RyeBrye> can anyone take a look at this and help me figure out how to get around the issue that I'm having related to a broken libmysql package? http://pastebin.com/d57f9a5eb
<RyeBrye> The error it reports is: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/libmysqlclient15-dev_5.1.30really5.0.75-0ubuntu3_i386.deb (--unpack):
<RyeBrye>  trying to overwrite `/usr/include/mysql/mysql.h', which is also in package libmysqlclient-dev
<setuid> RyeBrye, It's Jaunty... things will be broken until they're fixed
<apokalyp1> did you try a clean?
<RyeBrye> I will try a clean now
<maxb> a clean what?
<RyeBrye> apt-get clean
<maxb> That's bad advice
<maxb> It'll just delete the downloaded packages that you're trying to install, without being relevant to solving the problem at all
<setuid> apt-get -f install
<setuid> or force-purge the referrant and install the -dev first
 * setuid has solved this kind of error hundreds of times in the last 10 years with Debian and Ubuntu
<RyeBrye> ok, thanks, I'll try that
<setuid> You could tweak the postinst, but I wouldn't recommend that just yet
<cdenny> can someone here unban me from #ubuntu
<TheInfinity> :o
<decomp> i am running jaunty with kde4, xfce4, and gnome. All three tend to intermittently kick me out to the login screen. It happens while im typing. I have an nvidia 8600, i know there are no released drivers yet. I did see something in ppa for an nvidia driver but at this point wonder if i could just switch to a generic that would work for non flashy / compiz type stuff. Just need to work ;)
<RyeBrye> you can get the nvidia drivers to work if you use the ignore-abi option
<decomp> i am using that
<decomp> i am running xinerama at this moment but it still kicks me out at no warning ever so often
<decomp> every
<decomp> im assuming the xserver is where the problem is but not certain - there are stacktraces in the kdm log
<TheInfinity> decomp: yea because drivers are not compatible at all
<decomp> TheInfinity: when people say 'the nvidia' drivers, im assuming its the restricted driver for all the compiz type stuff. Im thinking of yanking that out (im using 80? or 180? rev, cant recall).
<TheInfinity> decomp: oss drivers = nv :)
<decomp> nvidia-glx-180
<decomp> thats what i have now
<decomp> actually there are several related packages as well for modealiases, kernelmod, but even for other versions like 71 and 96. Why would these be on here it seems they could conflict.
<leleobhz> someone have problems with mirrors and jaunty alternate install?
<leleobhz> at install time
<TheInfinity> leleobhz: here. its normal. some mirrors dont have all packages.
<leleobhz> but what i put in the mirror selection?
<leleobhz> because alternate dont allow me to continue whithout a mirror
<TheInfinity> leleobhz: packages.ubuntu.com works
<leleobhz> dont worked
<TheInfinity> then another repo :)
<leleobhz> mirror: http://packages.ubuntu.com
<leleobhz> dir: /ubuntu/
<leleobhz> tryed mirror http://archive.ubuntu.com
<TheInfinity> try a local mirror :)
<leleobhz> well, appear it liked only archive.ubuntu.com
<leleobhz> but why force a internet update in alternate install?
<TheInfinity> dont know. i didnt had time to search for a bugreport @launchpad about this
<TheInfinity> perhaps you should do so ;)
<solarion> soo, is there a timeline for intel graphics getting un-horked?
<danbhfive> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Jaunty Jackelope (9.04) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule
<solarion> guess the answer is no?
 * solarion kicks the xorg server
<cwillu> solarion, what's the problem?
<cwillu> solarion, if you're referring to the 945 horkage, and you're not on 64bit, running the -server kernel will work around the gem breakage
<cwillu> if you _are_ on 64bit, I don't know a workaround, but basically the trick would be to find someway to get gem to fail to start
<cwillu> it's a known issue upstream, but iirc it wasn't going to be fixable until 2.6.29
<solarion> cwillu: I'm not certain what the horkage is.  I updated this morning, and when the X server came up it horked my graphics (even on the other VCs)
<solarion> cwillu: after updating this afternoon, it runs but will die a horrible flaming death if I do 3D
<solarion> this is an eee901 (intel Mobile 945GME Express Integrated Graphics Controller)
<solarion> cwillu: is jaunty getting 2.6.29 now?
<Amaranth> If not we probably want to turn GEM off
<solarion> whatever it is that it's doing wrong, it needs to no longer be doing it wrong.  :)
<cwillu> solarion, check your /var/log/xorg.0.log file for errors re: tiling
<solarion> cwillu: I don't see anything with errors there
<cwillu> pastebin?
<solarion> cwillu: digitasaru.net/Xorg.{0,failsafe}.log{,.old}
<cwillu> 0.log
<solarion> what about it?
<cwillu> was the only one I needed :p
<cwillu> anyways, checking some stuff
<cwillu> bunch of intel changes in there, might have fixed some stuff and broken others
<cwillu> 2.6.28-5 was last night I guess?
<solarion> cwillu: I think the .old was the one that showd bad behavior
<solarion> -5 came in with the updates this morning, with one x thing (don't remembeer which)  After the update, I got a corrupted screen
<cwillu> nice, your server screws up the mime type for 'old' files
<solarion> an xorg video drive update came through this afternoon, and now I can use 2D (3D semi-hangs the system)
 * cwillu wgets
<solarion> heh.  so it does.  sorry
<cwillu> .old is still on 28-5
<cwillu> there's also a bug re: gnome-power-manager that's causing video slowness (it's polling the xserver, which is bad enough re: power savings, but it's doing it in a very expensive way too, causing performance issues)
<cwillu> but that affects 2d as well
<cwillu> solarion, you have libdrm-intel1 installed?
 * cwillu has to run, will be back in about 5 hours
<solarion> cwillu: yes, I do
<solarion> 2.4.4-0ubuntu2
<solarion> cwillu: shall I file a bug?
<cwillu> you haven't already? :p
<Amaranth> cwillu: Dude gnome-power-manager causes X to chew 50% CPU for the first couple minutes it's loaded
<Amaranth> makes everything so slow I thought compiz was using software rendering
<cwillu> Amaranth, want the bug #?
<cwillu> bug #307306 It hink
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 307306 in gnome-power-manager "upgrade to 2:1.2.99.2-0ubuntu1 makes session utterly slow" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/307306
<solarion> cwillu: I figured it already wask nown and that my searching skills just sucked
<solarion> my main annoyance is with firefox
<solarion> it still freezes on occaasion
<cwillu> posting a bug is a good way of having somebody with better searching skills find it for you :p
<cwillu> solarion, I need to run, but I'll hunt you down tonight if my laptop shows your symptoms (it's just installing the last 2 days of updates now)
<solarion> cwillu: I prefer not to tax them
<solarion> cwillu: eee 901?
<solarion> I take no responsibility for horkage.  On the contrary, I'm your canary.  ;)
<cwillu> no, but 945 chipset
<solarion> ah
<cwillu> I get sad if I don't have to fix anything during alpha updates :p
<solarion> good luck.  :)
 * solarion is pretty sure that he's a fool for upgrading, but he is a sucker for the shiny
<cwillu> making lots of bug reports is the only way to atone for the sin of upgrading to an alpha and expecting support :p
<cwillu> well, fixing bugs would too I guess
<cwillu> anyways, gone for real now
<Volkodav> this f*/ng Nero holds cdrom that it never ejects
<solarion> what is Nero?
<Volkodav> nero.com
<solarion> Volkodav: ah, burning Jaunty?
<charlie-tca> tried right-click eject? or open a terminal and type eject -r ?
<solarion> Volkodav: what's the benefit of Nero over k3b or brasero?
<Volkodav> it holds like like no tomorrow
<Volkodav> blu ray
<Volkodav> brasero sux0rz for me on 64 bit for some reason
<solarion> interesting
<solarion> brasero has worked for me thus far, but I'm not demanding
<Volkodav> k3b pulls tons of kde crap which i do not want
<Volkodav> checking brasero again - have a lot to burn today
<Volkodav> check them all
<DanaG> grr, hp doesn't have an iso for the hpmini distro.
<Volkodav> brasero crashed
<Volkodav> again
<DanaG> aRGh, gdmsetup is missing the "local" tab!
<mib_1nk9er> Don't kick me
<akio> ok, there we go
<akio> major breakage
<akio> I'm not sure where to look first but I'm going to have to ssh into my machine when I get home to figure out wth happened to my video.
<akio> vga=ask works fine but when gdm kicks in something awful happens
<akio> scrambled video
<DanaG> Oh, no wonder... the hardy-hpmini package removes that tab.  =þ
<akio> for a split second the video is ok when switching to a tty but the tty is scrambled too
<akio> i do have a special case though
<akio> my screen is 1024x600, its a MSI Wind U100
<akio> Everything but acpi worked awesome up until last night.
<akio> and the framebuffer, that wasn't optimised, but thats a different story
<akio> removes what tab?
<DanaG> The "Local" tab in gdmsetup.
<DanaG> That's in HP's ubuntu remix.
<akio> Does it matter than I'm not using a remix?
<akio> I was confused, i thought you were saying something relevant to my issue....
<akio> I don't know how to boot in a safe graphics way
<akio> adding single to the boot line doesn't work
<akio> how do i boot without going graphical?
#ubuntu+1 2009-01-24
<akio> single works, i just had to choose drop to shell
<Melik> hey guys im having lots of trouble :/
<Melik> gnome won't start ;/
<akio> neither does mine
<akio> happened last night or after 2.6.25?
<akio> intel driver?
<akio> Melik: !
<Melik> http://omploader.org/vMTYwdw/pasta\
<Melik> http://omploader.org/vMTYwdw/pasta*
<Melik> akio,
<Melik> well it opens the gnome session
<Melik> but doesnt load any settings
<akio> the intel driver on mine is hardcore borked
<Melik> nor the panels, nautilus, and a window manager
<akio> oops
<Melik> akio,
<akio> ?
<Melik> can you open up a gnome session at least?
<akio> i don't know
<akio> ill try, how do i do that?
<Melik> well
<Melik> can you log in?
<Melik> from the login window
<akio> grr /etc/init.d/gdm start?
<Melik> yeah
<akio> im in single mode right now, dropped to shell
<akio> i really don't know where to start, i suppose revert to old intel driver or something but i don't know how to do that
<Melik> oh nvm :s
<Melik> man this is so frustrating
<akio> as soon as the gdm kicks my display fries
<Melik> lol ouch
<Melik> all i know is
<Melik> next time when i test an alpha distro
<Melik> im going to install a brand new one
<Melik> on a diff partition
<akio> lmao
<Melik> i accidently upgraded my
<Melik> real ibex
<akio> yeah, i have a full backup but i just can't stand not having bleeding edge
<Melik> and
<akio> ibex is nice, jaunty is faster
<Melik> im never ever ever using ion3
<Melik> i HATE ion3, worst window manager ever
<akio> never even heard of it
<Melik> http://74.63.228.146/~melik/screenshot.png
<Melik> thats how it looks like
<Melik> it works on tiles instead of floating boxes
<Melik> whats the new  kernel?
<Melik> 28.5.5?
<akio> ?
<akio> mine says 2.6.28-5
<Melik> oh k
<Melik> thanks
<akio> dunno about the last points
<Melik> just updating my grub menu.lst
<akio> that wm is nuts
<Melik> the idea is really nice
<Melik> but the actual WM sucks.
<Melik> its very unstable
<Melik> anyways ill brb
<Melik> im guna restart to the new kernel
<andersk> I have a lot of friends that switched from ion3 to xmonad.  If you like the concept, xmonad is worth a try.
<akio> so what is the easiest way to get my video back to working?
<akio> besides re-installing
<akio> dropping to root shell and using the vesa driver?
<akio> why thank you for the advice
<melik> ok back
<melik> akio:
<melik> i deleted gconf2 and gnome and like half my packages :$
<melik> i'm just going to re-install everything
<melik> im in shell right now
<akio> my own advice worked
<akio> for my issue
<akio> drop to single user shell and switch the driver to vesa and then reboot
<syockit> Did last xserver-xorg-video-intel update bork up? My xorg restarts upon login
<syockit> Now using vesa
<akio> yes
<akio> vesa works fine
<syockit> :(
<akio> got scrambled portube?
<akio> porntube*
<syockit> So let's have a vesa life while we wait for them devs to bring the fix, eh?
<akio> what kills me is that for a split second it works when switching to a tty
<akio> did you notice that?
<syockit> You mean?
<akio> i have a 1024x600 screen, it really sucks for me, its all stretched and stuff
<syockit> I can only tty before logging in. After trying to log in on kdm, switching to tty will show pretty stripes!
<akio> 945GME
<akio> but for a split second mine shows the failsafe x message
<syockit> I've a 1280x768. 945GM/GMS? or is it 943/940GML? I'm confused
<akio> but then fails to kick in properly
<akio> lspci
<syockit> Well, it shows both
<akio> hrmmm?
<akio> o
<syockit> with 943/940GML Express yada yada on the end
<syockit> Okay, okay, I'll paste it here:
<syockit> VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<akio> 945GM
<syockit> I see
<syockit> Hmm, since when has vesa become this fast? Last time I used it (probably Gutsy), it scrolls sluggishly
<syockit> s/scrolls/scroll/
<syockit> Oh, cannot 1280x768 with vesa it seems. That's it, downgrading...
<Melik> guys can anyone help me out?
<Melik> my gnome is like completely broken :/
<tretle> when is gnome being updated for jaunty
<Melik> no idea
<Melik> but my gnome is completely messed up :)
<Melik> i log in from the GDM login window
<Melik> and it just loads my background and thats it
<Melik> fails to load gnome-settings-daemon and everything else
<tretle> :(
<taggie> tretle, what's wrong with your gnome?
<tretle> no that was meliks gnome, I was just wondering when 2.26 was gonna hit jaunty
<taggie> ah. don't know that one.
<melik> damn :/
<melik> i have no idea what to do anymore lol
<x1250> melik, some parts of gnome are already being updated to 2.25.x
<melik> x1250: wait gnome is getting updated?
<x1250> from 2.24.x to 2.25.x
<danbhfive> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Jaunty Jackelope (9.04) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule
<melik> oh thats why its all probably screwed up atm :/
<shadowhywind> hay all, I have a problem, that I wanna try to fix. using kubuntu, if i try to login using KDM it starts a xterm failsafe session instead of a kde seassion. (including trying to login as a new user) anyone have any ideas?
<Volkodav> http://ppa.launchpad.net/fta/ubuntu <== anybody has gpg key for this repo ?
<melik> i thought i did something to ruin it :S
<danbhfive> melik: im pretty sure gnome gets released a few days before ubuntu goes beta
<x1250> melik, I have no problems here
<danbhfive> a week before beta
<melik> damn x1250 :/
<melik> this is what happens with mine
<melik> basically the session manager doesn't startup
<melik> so pretty much nothing starts up
<x1250> melik, create a new user and see if it has problems too. If not, try rm -r ~/.gconf* and ~/.gnome*
<melik> hm all right
<x1250> you'll lose custom configs though
<melik> thanks x1250, yeah i created a user called test
<melik> everything is fine
<melik> all right ill go ahead and remove those two folders
<x1250> melik, just don't forget to deluser it :P
<melik> oh yeah i know :)
<melik> damn x1250, it still does it argh :$
<melik> i think
<melik> i'm going to go ahead and..
<melik> move all my actual files from /home/melik/ to a diff dir
<melik> then going to go ahead and just rm -rf /home/melik/
<melik> and del the user and just re-add it
<x1250> melik, check ~/.xession-errors
<maxb> Urgh
<maxb> I knew there was no fglrx for jaunty, but I didn't realize that radeon moved like treacle
<melik> x1250:
<melik> i have nearly a thousand times
<RAOF> maxb: Really?  Radeon _should_ be fast for most chips.
<syockit> Yay, succesfully rolled back. Now I know the importance of keeping old debs
<x1250> melik, then its probably another file or permission problems, who knows. But it will work if you clean it up. Your new user worked.
<melik> yeah x1250
<melik> x1250:
<melik> i deleted my user.. removed the entire /home/melik/ folder
<melik> and it still does it :/
<melik> hold on brb
<hggdh> RAOF, btw, how's radeonhd doing nowadays?
<RAOF> hggdh: No idea.  Although last I heard, they'd changed the major design decision that radeon devs didn't like (direct hardware poking vs AtomBIOS).
<hggdh> Volkodav, IIRC, PPAs still do not use gpg
<maxb> They do now
<maxb> Urgh, how do you convince dbus to reload its security policies without a reboot?
<maxb> I tried invoke-rc.d dbus reload, and it didn't seem to take effect
<Volkodav> hmm it gets me gpg error though
<maxb> I tried invoke-rc.d dbus restart, and it locked up my machine
<Volkodav> that's why I asked
<Melik> x1250,
<Melik> ok im fine now
<Melik> it worked
<Melik> thanks a lot for helping out mate :)
<x1250> Melik, what did you do finally?
<Melik> well, i forgot to delete the /home/melik/ folder
<Melik> at first
<Melik> re-deleted the user
<Melik> and deleted the entire /home/melik/ folder
<Melik> after i backed up all the files
<Melik> and created a new user "melik"
<maxb> RAOF: When I let X do its autodetection thing using the default config file, and it was using radeon, it was taking a full second just to repaint gnome-terminal after switching tabs :-(
<RAOF> maxb: Hm.  That's substantially worse than unaccelerated; posting your xorg.conf and Xorg.0.log might throw up something obviously wrong.
<Melik> x1250,
<Melik> i got one last question if you dont mind helping me :$
<Melik> melik@matrix:~$ sudo su
<Melik> [sudo] password for melik:
<Melik> melik is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<Melik> melik@matrix:~$
<Melik> nvm i got it.
<maxb> I have vaguely reasonable performance with radeonhd/AccelMethod=exa/DRI=true. I'll swap back to the pathological config later and get a log.
<RAOF> DRI is likely to be a prerequisite for decent performance, and we've swapped to EXA by default.
<hggdh> Volkodav, go to https://launchpad.net/~fta
<maxb> Next problem - apparently that recent tightening of dbus security has left things unable to talk to HAL for CD/DVD presence :-/
<maxb> Has anyone found touchpad tap-to-click broken since the last xserver-xorg-inpu-synaptics update?
<hggdh> maxb, yes, there are some bugs opened on it
<hggdh> e.g., bug 320623
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 320623 in initramfs-tools "Some problems with mount --bind -o bind syntax" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/320623
<hggdh> darn!
<hggdh> bug 320632
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 320632 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics "tap-to-click and edge-scrolling broken in Jaunty" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/320632
<DanaG> Oh heyas, anyone else having PulseAudio refuse connections?
<DanaG> All it does: Connection Refused.
 * DanaG is lucky / unlucky enough to have R600.
<DanaG> I'm also having Xorg devour 100% of one CPU core.
 * DanaG reboots to try to fix the dagflabbed screwed-up pulseaudio.
<solarion> stupid intel 3d horkage
<DanaG> wtf... I can't kill synaptic.
<DanaG> neither 9 nor 11 works to kill it.
<solarion> RAOF: you're an ubuntu dev?
<Volkodav> that's why I asked
<maxb> Hmm.. how can I set X options for the synaptics driver, now that input devices are not configured in xorg.conf any more?
<DanaG> with an fdi file.
<DanaG> www.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/19-synaptics.fdi
<DanaG> That's my example.
<Melik> argh
<Melik> this is why i hate gnome
<Melik> if i try to remove gnome-games
<Melik> it removes gnome
<solarion> Melik: the games are an integral part of the desktop experience
<Melik> i dont see why they should force me to keep it
<Melik> when im not going to use it
<Melik> or for example i want to use a different music player instead of rhythmbox
<Melik> solarion, i mean i like gnome.. its nice and very stable
<Melik> and i like some programs they provide bundled with their desktop environemnt
<x1250> Melik, I guess you say ubuntu-desktop? gnome package is not installed by default. Anyway, you _can_ purge/remove gnome-games without removing ubuntu-desktop, its only a recommend
<cwillu> Melik, there's nothing wrong with removing gnome, it's just a metapackage.  Alternatively, you could just hide the games menu
<Melik> http://omploader.org/vMTYxZg/pasta
<x1250> try aptitude
<x1250> Melik, why do have gnome installed?
<solarion> Melik: really, gnome-games should be separable from gnome desktop.  That reeks of a packaging error
<Melik> yeah
<x1250> it looks like you have some problems there. Do you have ubuntu-desktop installed?
<Melik> rhythmbox
<Melik> ekiga
<Melik> hold on
<Melik> nope
<Melik> installing it now
<Melik> hang on
<x1250> also get rid of the gnome package. Unless you know you need it, is useless. IIRC it has vanilla gnome dependencies, which should be overridden by ubuntu-desktop.
<Melik> never knew a "ubuntu-desktop" existed
<x1250> Melik, then you can remove gnome-games, since its only a recommend in ubuntu-desktop
<Melik> yeah
<Melik> it works now
<biouser> if I new how to really stop and start pulseaudio reliably.. I am much happier with the way that jaunty is handling audio and media though already, is exciting
<DanaG> dang xorg is literally devouring my CPU.
<DanaG> Or one core, rather.
<DanaG>  Anyone know how to fix it?
<DanaG> The problem goes away if I lock my screen with gnome-screensaver.
<solarion> DanaG: might be gnome power manager
<DanaG> Nope, I've killed *gnome*, and it still does it.
<DanaG> That means gnome-panel, and the applets, too.
<solarion> mm, ok
<solarion> that's the only thing I know of
<DanaG> Happens with fglrx AND with radeon.
<cwillu> DanaG, try killing gnome-power-manager
<DanaG> Doesn't happen with just an xterm open (failsafe login)... but starting gnome-session starts the issue somewhere.
<DanaG> I _have_ done that.
<DanaG> And gnome-settings-daemon.
<cwillu> there's a bug there that's causing xorg to repoll the hardware over and over
<DanaG> And all things with "applet" in the path name.
<DanaG> Somehow, I'm thinking gnome-session itself may be doing it.'
<cwillu> bug #307306
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 307306 in gnome-power-manager "upgrade to 2:1.2.99.2-0ubuntu1 makes session utterly slow" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/307306
<DanaG> AUDIT: Fri Jan 23 20:37:00 2009: 16520 X: client 4 rejected from local host ( uid=0 gid=0 pid=16545 )
<DanaG> Still happens even after I nuke g-p-m.
<solarion> cwillu: does your box live?
<bluesmoke> DanaG: Something running on your system is responding to GDK's monitors-changed signal and asking X to reprobe your monitors
<DanaG> hmm, how can I figure out what it is?
<bluesmoke> DanaG: X may not immediately settle down when you kill the offending app
<cwillu> solarion, just booting it back up now :p
<DanaG> If need be, I can use ssh some time tomorrow.
<bluesmoke> The only two I know of are gpm and gsd
<bluesmoke> So....*shrug*
<bluesmoke> That's the only known "X chews a crapload of CPU on login" bug that is currently known though
<cwillu> solarion, 2.6.28-5 won't even boot on my system, I'm getting 'unsupport executable format'
<solarion> cwillu: ouch
<cwillu> -4 still works though
<solarion> -5 boots fine for me
<solarion> x86_64?
<DanaG> Complete process list:
<DanaG> in pastebin:
<DanaG> http://pastebin.com/f37156a25
<DanaG> ps afx, that is.
<cwillu> DanaG, pastebin xorg.0.log
<bluesmoke> #
<bluesmoke> 16652 ?        Ssl    0:01 /usr/lib/gnome-settings-daemon/gnome-settings-daemon
<bluesmoke> it restarts itself
<DanaG> http://pastebin.com/f66b0853e
<DanaG> I just killed g-s-d, and it's staying dead, actually.
<bluesmoke> the root problem is gpm triggering these events on brightness change which GDK should not be firing signals for which causes these apps to do a very expensive X call
<bluesmoke> Noone noticed before because it takes a new libxrandr and a new xserver for this call to be expensive, before the call was apparently just kind of broken
<DanaG> Do the calls "stack up", or something?
<DanaG> hmm, if I downgrade libxrandr temporarily, will that be a usable workaround?
<DanaG> I do differentiate "workaround" from "fix".
<bluesmoke> I suppose they could as long as the app was asynchronously waiting for the response (which a good GNOME app would do)
<bluesmoke> no, I think actually old versions have the problem too because they check for the xserver
<cwillu> DanaG, that's a normal xorg session?
<DanaG> Lemme see it myself...
<bluesmoke> although I did see mention of a downgrade working the version you would have to downgrade to requires you to downgrade half your desktop
<bluesmoke> DanaG: Edit your gnome session to not start gnome-power-manager
<DanaG> I'm on the Intrepid X server right now.
<DanaG> Hackish solution: chmod -x
<bluesmoke> then you have a completely different problem
<DanaG> Odd.
<bluesmoke> The call is only expensive with a server that supports XRandR 1.3
<DanaG> I'm using fglrx, by the way.  Still happens with radeon, though.
<DanaG> I also have an issue where any fglrx newer than 8.543 causes panics... even on the Intrepid LiveCD.
<cwillu> ahhh, grub doesn't support ext4 extents yet, and my old kernels aren't written without extents
<cwillu> !info grub2
<ubottu> grub2 (source: grub2): GRand Unified Bootloader, version 2 (dummy package). In component universe, is extra. Version 1.96+20080724-12ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 8 kB, installed size 100 kB (Only available for i386 kfreebsd-i386 hurd-i386 amd64 kfreebsd-amd64 powerpc ppc64)
<DanaG> Grub2 doesn't do savedefault.  :(
<DanaG> Same for grub-efi.
 * cwillu doesn't particularily care :p
<DanaG> I do have an EFI-supporting system, by the way.
<DanaG> grub-efi doesn't even work at all -- it just hangs before any output.
<bluesmoke> DanaG: Wait, I think you're in the wrong channel
<DanaG> elilo works, though.
<DanaG> My installed system IS jaunty except for the Xorg.
<DanaG> And libdrm2.
<bluesmoke> Why?
 * bluesmoke goes Corporate
<DanaG> No power management in R600.
<bluesmoke> I'm sorry, that is an unsupported configuration.
<DanaG> Hmm, since it's broken as is anyway... power management is a moot point, though....
<cwillu> now I die starting my session
<RAOF> (Incidentally, new libdrm makes nouveau buildable again, so it'll get the new XRandR 1.3 features sync'd from Debian)
<bluesmoke> RAOF: yay
<DanaG> ... so perhaps I'll just go ahead and switch to Jaunty xorg and "radeon".
<bluesmoke> did the amd64 buildds ever catch up so intel works again?
<cwillu> solarion, yay, everything's broken!
<pwnguin> ooh
<RAOF> bluesmoke: Dunno.  I don't do intel :)
<pwnguin> new randr?
<DanaG> Hold on while  Inuke xorg and come back with gpm chmodded -x.
<RAOF> pwnguin: I don't think it does what you want it to do yet :)
<pwnguin> heh
<bluesmoke> What else can it possibly do?
<pwnguin> well, the manpage says --rotate left rotates the screen left
<bluesmoke> It's the Resize and Rotation spec
<RAOF> Multi-card multi-head?
<bluesmoke> eh?
<bluesmoke> Isn't that up to the driver?
<pwnguin> bluesmoke: ideally, it'd rotate my tablet input along with the screen
<RAOF> IIUC it also requires xrandr changes.
<bluesmoke> and IIUC 1.3 was supposed to make that possible
<bluesmoke> that was the whole point
<bluesmoke> that way nvidia will use it and not swap out that part of Xorg anymore :P
<RAOF> Maybe.  I thought it might have been punted to 1.4.
<RAOF> Yay for standardised interfaces!
<pwnguin> anyways, maybe i should file a bug in the xrandr tool
<pwnguin> -rotate rotation Rotation  can be one of ’normal’, ’left’, ’right’ or ’inverted’. This causes the output contents to be rotated in  the  specified direction. ’right’ specifies a clockwise rotation of the picture and ’left’ specifies a counter-clockwise rotation.
<pwnguin> i have a feeling the manpage would just be changed =(
<bluesmoke> pwnguin: I don't think the CLI tool that is meant to rotate the screen output is the right place to rotate your tablet
<bluesmoke> pwnguin: Now a GUI that uses xrandr to rotate your screen should probably do that though
<pwnguin> i have an icon i click on
<pwnguin> it runs a script
<DanaG> weird... as it is with this session... it's not doing it:
<DanaG> http://pastebin.com/f1b8975ff
<bluesmoke> pwnguin: then your script needs to do the right thing
<pwnguin> the script checks the current orientation and advances 1
<DanaG> I started failsafe, then began starting some other stuff.
<bluesmoke> the xrandr tool should not manage input
<pwnguin> it doesn't
<pwnguin> the script basically works
<DanaG> So, it seems to have something to do with things attached to dbus.
<pwnguin> except i have to modify it for every damn driver because xrandr -q isn't consistent enough for grep
<bluesmoke> DanaG: but you didn't start gnome-power-manager
<DanaG> hmm, lemme try that one now.
<bluesmoke> DanaG: gnome-power-manager causes the flood
<DanaG> It still happened with g-p-m chmodded -x and restarting xorg.
<bluesmoke> in that case you're screwed
<DanaG> And starting it now doesn't make it happen.
<DanaG> So it seems something else in my gnome-session is doing it.
<bluesmoke> upgrade to an X server that is supposed to be used :P
<DanaG> Get the radeon people to slow down the chip to save battery... since they're not even USING the gpu as it is...
<DanaG> That rather irritates me: they didn't have the complete specs to do acceleration... but they left the thing running full-throttle to waste power.
<bluesmoke> DanaG: Get them some documentation
<bluesmoke> Also they do use the 3D engine for 2D acceleration
<pwnguin> i thought ati released documentation, and everyone went out and bought chips and was happy
<pwnguin> is this not the case?
<bluesmoke> pwnguin: We don't even have 3D documentation yet, although we do have a driver being developed based on this documentation since Novell and RedHat have access to it
<pwnguin> heh
<pwnguin> so that's what greg meant by working on open drivers
<DanaG> I wish they'd at least released the specs to slow the damn thing down to save power, even before they finished 3D stuff.
<DanaG> Otherwise, it divides my battery life literally in half.
<DanaG> woah... gnome-session ITSELF is what's doing it.
<DanaG> I started it... and the problem started; I SIGQUIT it, and the problem stopped.
<Volkodav> anybody has nightly build repo for vlc 64 bit ?
<Volkodav> I also could use the one for Thunderbird 3
<DanaG> Hmm, seems like it might have something to do with dbus.
<cwillu> dbus seems to be at the root of a few things right now
<cwillu> I've got a latent suspend issue it's implicated in (suspend works, but dbus-send ... suspend doesn'
<DanaG> ah.  So might dbus itself has some breakage, that'll be fixed (even if for other reasons) later?
<DanaG> I also have PA crashing on resume from suspend.
<DanaG> gnome-session strace log:
<DanaG> Oddly enough, the issue also goes away upon locking the screen with gnome-screensaver.
<DanaG> http://pastebin.com/f3cf1297d
 * cwillu gets grub2 booting finally
<DanaG> I'm bummed that efifb doesn't work for my system.
<DanaG> WOah... killing just the dbus daemon... fixed it.
<DanaG> So, it definitely has soemthing to do with dbus.
<DanaG> Perhaps I should dbus-listen (or whaever the equivalent is).
<cwillu> or maybe haps
<DanaG> Odd... this time, a normal login... is not acting up at all!
<DanaG> So that's just mysterious.
<DanaG> Anyway, I won't file a bug about this particular issue, due to the unsupported configuration.
<DanaG> woah, and oddly enough, it just started happening again.
<DanaG> ... and it stopped again when I nuked a rogue dbus-daemon.
<DanaG> So anyway, I'm happy enough for now; I know how to work around the cpu-devouring-ness.
<DanaG> Just take an axe to various (non-root!) dbus-daemon processes.
<stefanlsd> Is the nvidia problem sorted with the release of nvidia 180?
<tritium> What problem might that be?
<stefanlsd> the old nvidia 173 drivers not compiling with the shipped kernel
<x1250> stefanlsd, it seems to work with Option "IgnoreABI" "True"
<x1250> with the drivers on the repos, 180
<stefanlsd> x1250: yeah. reading that also now.  does the nvidia accel work?
<x1250> stefanlsd, yes
<stefanlsd> x1250: cool. i'll give it a try :)
<DanaG> Heh, I've made some progress on figuring otu what's up.
<DanaG> I've chmodded a bunch of stuff -x, including g-p-m.
<DanaG> I also made all /usr/lib/gvfs stuff -x... and it fixed the cpu devouring.
<DanaG> As soon as I made it +x again... the CPU devouring came back.
<kayess> I'm just trying jaunty alpha 2 on my eee... Seem to be getting somewhere, cool
<DanaG> Hmm, yeah, so it's some odd interaction of lots of things.
<DanaG>  glxinfo
<DanaG> No protocol specified
<DanaG> Error: unable to open display :0.0
<kayess> Looks like the disk partitioner has died loading at 38% -- will have to spend some time d/ling alpha 3 and trying that
<v1d4l0k4> People, I've updated my Ubuntu 8.10 to 9.04 with 'update-manager -d' and now my system doesn't log on. I can use only Failsafe Terminal, every other options blink the screen and back to the GDM. Many commands in the terminal shows GConf Errors, like "stale NFS locks .... failed to get connection to session". What can I do to repair the system? I'm dissapointed. =(
<dtchen> v1d4l0k4: you might want to revert to alpha 3, then
<cwillu> v1d4l0k4, I may have the same problem, can you pastebin ~/.xsession-errors?  (apt-get install pastebinit, and then pastebinit ~/.xsession-errors from a terminal, immediately after a failed session)
<cwillu> v1d4l0k4, usual statements about 'things break during alphas, you should be expecting that' :p
<x1250> v1d4l0k4, try creating a new user and see if it works ok. If it does, try cleaning up your home dir.
<kayess> Hey disk partitioner finally loaded!
<v1d4l0k4> cwillu: http://pastebin.com/f15422fba ;)
<cwillu> v1d4l0k4, looks similar
<v1d4l0k4> dtchen: In the case I want to revert do Alpha 3, how could I do it? (i'm upgraded from 8.10)
<cwillu> v1d4l0k4, from the failsafe terminal, you should be able to start metacity & gnome-settings-daemon & gnome-panel, etc
<cwillu> v1d4l0k4, not very easily unless you made a backup
<x1250> he can't unless reinstalling, but I don't see the point. He should create a new user and see if it works.
<cwillu> indeed
<cwillu> if he's got the same problem as me, it won't help, but we don't know that yet
<cwillu> oooo, compiz might be getting the blame :)
<v1d4l0k4> hmm, I don't have any backup :P (at least my /home has your own partition)
<cwillu> if your home is on a seperate partition, reinstalling alpha3 would work (with the usual 'use a preexisting home partition' stuff)
<cwillu> but that's not gonna help fix anything
<cwillu> and if you're not helping fix things, then you _really_ shouldn't be on the alpha's :p
<x1250> v1d4l0k4, logout and reset your gnome desktop using: sudo rm -r ~/.gconf* ~/.gnome*  ~/.local
<x1250> if that doesn't fix it, then you can worry (supposing you've got all necessary stuff installed)
<cwillu> noting that that will permanently reset any and all gnome settings
<dtchen> and possibly more than just GNOME
<dtchen> an increasing number of applications are using fdo user dirs
<dtchen> (hence, it's normally a better idea to recommend using `mv' vice `rm')
<DanaG> Eh, went back to good X server.  No issues anymore.
<DanaG> er
<DanaG> different issue: mouse is all crazy-twitchy.
<cwillu> DanaG, same issue :p
<cwillu> killall gnome-power-manager :p
<biouser> I must say I am so impressed with the way that the media is heading in jaunty
<DanaG> Not the same symptom at all, actually.
<DanaG> By twitchy, I mean, min acceleration feels like the old max acceleration.
<DanaG> I should be more specific: s/mouse/touchpad/
<x1250> biouser, what do you mean?
<cwillu> ah, k.  I have actual twichyness (mouse skips around as you move it)
<biouser> x1250 my audio was terrible and then a couple of weeks ago I went to 8.10 and the audio interplay was much better and now in 9.04 the way that the sound services interact is improving steadily it seems
<DanaG> I despise the new volume control.
<DanaG> Where's my input [sub]device selector?
 * x1250 too
<DanaG> Where's my different-apps-to-different-devices control?
<cwillu> DanaG, you're new to gnome, aren't you? :p
<DanaG> And why does scrolling UP on the (stupidly horizontal) bar... DEcrease the volume?
<cwillu> (yes, I know)
<DanaG> cwillu: I just ran into an even more gnome-ey thing, on the HP Mini-MIE distro.
<biouser> DanaG I think that the sound has the potential to be world-class
<x1250> the new volume control is soooooo not efficient. If I want to change totem's volume, then 4 clicks.
<DanaG> They have a custom GDM that disables the gdmsetup tab, and a custom gnome-control-center that hides the themes tab.
<biouser> well pulse audio was really terrible in hardy
<DanaG> Their Glassy-Bleu theme is cool, though -- and no other place has it.
<biouser> but hardy is running this server like a champ
<DanaG> Oh yeah, pavumeter needs a device chooser.
<cwillu> I'm just hoping for a alt-mousewheel-over-a-window volume control some day
<DanaG> What's this Default, Bark, Drip, Glass, Sonar sound set?
<DanaG> None work.
<x1250> the volume control should show the main control volume and all apps in the main window.
<DanaG> Here's why I like PulseAudio:
<DanaG> Music and Videos -> USB surround sound card.
<DanaG> Web audio and chat audio -> onboard speakers.
<DanaG> So, if something on the internet annoys me -- bam, I mute it.
<DanaG> even pavucontrol doesn't let you choose between mic and line-in.
<lucent> DanaG: not quite "Button for which presser may physically alter recipient's face with a human hand-sized impact mark of varying velocity and intensity through Internet communications" but still pretty good
<lucent> still think that the inventor who allows me to reach out and slap people over the internets will become a rich soul
<DanaG> ugh, hate this way-too-fast mouse.
<DanaG> Ugh.
<DanaG> It does still bug me that the ATI open-source drivers don't put the not-yet-used GPU in low-speed mode.
<DanaG> It's like leaving your car idling at redline speeds.
<lucent> it's more like complaining that your government is spying on terrorists
<lucent> what are you going to do about it?
<fujimitsu> that entirely different subject. DanaG should just test on nvidia instead of ati
<fujimitsu> ha
<DanaG> No, nvidia is even worse.
<DanaG> That's why I bought ATI, actually.
<fujimitsu> my experience has been more rewarding
<DanaG> radeon >>> nv
<DanaG> last time I used nv, it inverted two of three color channels on videos... and gave blank screen on resume from suspend.
<fujimitsu> amd/nvidia all the way
<fujimitsu> [note that /me not testing jaunty atm]
<DanaG> ugh, damned way-too-fast touchpad.  It was perfect in Intrepid.
<DanaG> I meant to say:  radeon ⋙ nv
<DanaG> And the TouchStyk is as slow as molasses.
<biouser> GStreamer encountered a general supporting library error, trying to play .swf created by pyvnc2swf, any ideas?
<DanaG> Oh yeah, I can EFI-boot my system OR bios-boot it.... but is there any real advantage to EFI-booting?
<syockit> well, I managed to get pulseaudio running by deleting .esd_auth, but it sounds choppy!
<logari81> I think this one:
<logari81> * Drop 102_dont_vblank.patch, since the new drm code in the kernel fixes the bugs that it worked around.
<logari81> in mesa update of today destroyed this picture:
<logari81> http://img515.imageshack.us/img515/1466/screenshotfn6.png
<logari81> for my ati X700
<logari81> now googleearth with composite flickers like in intrepid and e.g. cant be projected on the cube
<spooky_d> Hello
<spooky_d> I was wondering - how cam I play video with sound on the 9.04?
<spooky_d> mplayer is silent as a fish, vlc/xine as well
<spooky_d> De asemenea, 14 promisiuni sunt "în curs" şi alte 488 sunt "netratate". Printre cele aflate "în curs" se numără închiderea centrului de la Guantanamo şi alegerea unui câine pentru fiicele lui Obama, Malia şi Sasha.De asemenea, 14 promisiuni sunt "în curs" şi alte 488 sunt "netratate". Printre cele aflate "în curs" se numără închiderea centrului de la Guantanamo şi alegerea unui câine pentru fiicele lui Obama, Malia şi Sasha.otoh, amarok
<spooky_d> sorry
<mnemo> spooky_d: can you play sound in other apps?
<spooky_d> amarok is playing without problems sound
<spooky_d> and the flash plugin is able to play (from time to time)
<spooky_d> I tried with mplayer with ao pulse and alsa (oss is not working)
<mnemo> i can play movies with sound on jaunty (I got realtek ALC889A chipset)
<mnemo> spooky_d: what does it say at "Chip:" if you launch "alsamixer -Dhw" in a terminal ?
<kevku> why in the hell is ipv6 module missing in 2.6.28-5
<spooky_d> Sigmatel STAC9200
<spooky_d> I modprobed snd-pcm-oss, and -ao oss works like a charm
<spooky_d> But... :(
<mnemo> spooky_d: if some apps play sound then I dont think its the kernel module... maybe its pulseaudio thats broken or something?
<spooky_d> Yes, but amarok plays sound - this is why I don't get it
<mnemo> hmm, strange indeed
<spooky_d> alsa controls are all up.
<BUGabundo> spooky_d: jaunty?
<mnemo> and none of them says "MM" for mute right?
<BUGabundo> are you checking from alsamixer or alsamixergui -c 0
<BUGabundo> =
<BUGabundo> ??
<spooky_d> with alsamixer
<spooky_d> nope, none of them
<spooky_d> BUGabundo: 9.04 - if jj it is called :P
<BUGabundo> LOL it is spooky_d
<BUGabundo> I only got tail of your prob. can you tell me really quick what's up?
<spooky_d> no video playback program is able to output sound correctly
<spooky_d> mplayer - silent - vlc silent, xine silent
<BUGabundo> ahh
<spooky_d> mplayer's ao: pulse and alsa silent
<BUGabundo> does is do glitchs?
<spooky_d> I have modprobbed snd-pcm-oss and it work with oss
<BUGabundo> how do you have the sound preferences output?
<spooky_d> but perhaps there's a different problem that should be considered
<spooky_d> sound preferences?
<spooky_d> I think that pulseaudio is the preferred one - although I am not sure.
<BUGabundo> any thing like this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/295519
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 295519 in pulseaudio "vlc/gnome-sound-recorder sound has glitchs" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<spooky_d> no glitches.
<BUGabundo> can you check Multimedia System Selector ?
<spooky_d> Only one glitch - it's completely silent
<spooky_d> BUGabundo - if you tell me how to start it, because I have no idea.
<spooky_d> ;;)
<BUGabundo> System->Pref->
<spooky_d> (it's not the same problem, I don't have glitches, only silence)
<spooky_d> no such menu item
<BUGabundo> ubuntu (gnome) right?
<spooky_d> no
<spooky_d> kubu
<BUGabundo> # gstreamer-properties
<BUGabundo> try that!
<spooky_d> all on auto-detect
<spooky_d> nope.
<spooky_d> no effect.
<BUGabundo> spooky_d: try circling around the options to see if any works
<spooky_d> not really :(
<BUGabundo> spooky_d: I'm out of ideas then!
<BUGabundo> file a bug or check for dupes, and let PA devs debug it!
 * x1250 affected by bug 320585
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 320585 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics "[Jaunty] Does not respond to tapping (scrolling fine)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/320585
<BUGabundo> x1250: mine sometimes needs an hammer but it works
<BUGabundo> I guess I need to fine tune the sensibilty
<BUGabundo> but the eeepc 1000h are really lousy!
 * x1250 hopes this gets fixed soon :)
<nixternal> oi! I did an update this morning on my jaunty box..when I go to login, it starts fine and I can start to see the desktop, then the screen garbles and spits me back out to gdm...any fixes for this yet?
<x1250> nixternal, no such bug here. Try /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<nixternal> x1250: intel video?
<x1250> nixternal, ati x1400
<nixternal> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/320525
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 320525 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "jaunty unbootable on intel G45 since .28-5 kernel update" [High,Fix released]
<nixternal> right, there is an intel bug right now
<DanaG> Ooh, HP's Glassy Bleu theme really IS cool.
<FunnyLookinHat> DanaG: Link to theme?  :-)
<DanaG> I'll have to make an archive with the source -- but I'm not sure what HP would say about it.
<DanaG> It's not publicly available, I believe.
<DanaG> Or rather, it is obtainable if you know how... but just not publicized.
<Volkodav> anybody know how to get keyring for http://ppa.launchpad.net/fta/ubuntu jaunty main ?
<hggdh> Volkodav, https://launchpad.net/~fta I sent this to you yesterday
<hggdh> and it is not the keyring you need, but the public key
<Volkodav> oh - I missed it probably
<Volkodav> thanks
<Volkodav> hggdh, so I add this https://launchpad.net/~fta  to  sources.lst ?
<hggdh> Volkodav, you need the openpgp public key for fta
<hggdh> http://keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371/pks/lookup?op=get&search=0x68E7CD1DB6EE20E8
<Volkodav> how do I get though ?
<Volkodav> ok
<hggdh> see above ;-)
<hggdh> and you have to add it to the apt keyrinig
<hggdh> after you download & save the public key -- say, to /tmp/fta.asc, you run 'sudo apt-key add /tmp/fta.asc'
<Volkodav> so I do sudo touch /tmp/fta.asc
<Volkodav> then cp the keys there
<hggdh> you do not need to 'sudo touch', you can save it straight there
<hggdh> under your own userid
<Volkodav> ohj it will work as a user ?
<hggdh> to save the public key, yes. To add it to the apt keyring, no
<hggdh> keep in mind that the public key starts and ends at the lines beginning with '-----'
<Volkodav> ok
<Volkodav> doing as we speak
<hggdh> k
<Volkodav> W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net jaunty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not availab
<Volkodav> still the same
<Volkodav> I saved the file ok though
<Volkodav> copied from here http://keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371/pks/lookup?op=get&search=0x68E7CD1DB6EE20E8
<Volkodav> maybe 64 bit is different ?
<hggdh> no, there is no difference
<Volkodav> so why is spitting the same error then ?
<hggdh> Volkodav, please run 'sudo apt-key list' & pastebin the result
<hggdh> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<hggdh> then pastebin the full error messages you are getting
<Volkodav> http://pastie.org/369734
<hggdh> well, fta's key is there
<hggdh> so now for the full error messages you are getting
<Volkodav> http://pastie.org/369735
<Volkodav> the relevant part obviously
<hggdh> the error message is truncated...
<hggdh> i.e.,*which* following signatures could not be verified?
<Volkodav> full - http://pastie.org/369737
<hggdh> OK. The missing publik key is '632D16BB0C713DA6'
<hggdh> which is a different one
<hggdh> fta's is '68e7cd1db6ee20e8'
<Volkodav> so it's some other repo you think ?
<hggdh> now, to find this one... it is not in keyserser.ubuntu.com
<Volkodav> when I remove this repo I get no errors though - so it must be it
<hggdh> Volkodav, yes
<hggdh> interesting
<Volkodav> yeah
<Volkodav> I will try to comment it out again and double check
<hggdh> Volkodav, wait
<hggdh> look at https://launchpad.net/~fta/+archive
<hggdh> there is a different key for you to add... sorry, signed PPAs are new for me too
<hggdh> this is the key you have to add: http://keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371/pks/lookup?op=get&search=0x632D16BB0C713DA6
<Volkodav> as a separate file or I can throw in the same I already have ?
<hggdh> you can replace the contents of the current file with it
<Volkodav> same error anyway
<hggdh> pastebin both the keylist and the output og apt-get again
<Volkodav> well I forgot to readd it
<Volkodav> it;s all good now
<Volkodav> thanks for your help hggdh !
<hggdh> welcome, Volkodav , sorry for not RTFMing before telling you what to do
<Volkodav> it's ok
<Volkodav> the TB-3 still won't show up though
<hggdh> heh now you lost me completely. What's TB3? Do I hang it on the wall, drink it with ice, or carry it to bed?
<Volkodav> Thunderbird lol
<marijus> anyone got problems running compiz since yesterdays x and mesa updates?
<hggdh> ah <shame/>
<marijus> on intel
<hggdh> sorry, I do not use it, Volkodav
<Volkodav> neither do I
<Volkodav> I use it on Mac though
<Volkodav> I like Claws-mail better - light and very configurable
<hggdh> here's is Evolution. But the best mail client I ever used was The Bat, unfortunately not available on Linux
<Volkodav> I hate Evolution for 2 things - no separate inbox/sent etc for each account and filters suck
<Volkodav> Claws has the most flexible filters subfolders included
<Volkodav> Evolution can not filter subfolders - it is not acceptable with my volume of mail and number of accounts
<hggdh> I do not disagree, its just that I help support Evo, so it makes sense to use it ;-) also, we are moving to a SQL DB, and this will make extensions to filtering easier
<Volkodav> Hope it works for you
<hggdh> with care, yes ;-)
<Volkodav> well - will keep an eye on it
<Volkodav> it is flaky though
 * hggdh agrees
<raymears> hi folks. i have a question regarding jaunty and lirc: will it include the new kdelirc frontend for lirc?
<raymears> (i mean jaunty... of course. silly me)
<marijus> compiz is killing my x since yesterdays x, mesa and intel driver update... i wonder why because x seems to start well... any help?
<Volkodav> is vlc nightly builds still down ?
<Volkodav> is there an ubuntu repo or debian should work too ?
<Volkodav> deb http://nightlies.videolan.org/build/sid-amd-64/arch ./ <-- looks down deb http://nightlies.videolan.org/build/sid-amd-64/arch ./
<user___> Volkodav: maybe ask in #vlc
<Volkodav> right
<spr0k3t> just finished testing portions of jaunty... very impressive so far.
<spr0k3t> went from 32sec boot time down to 14sec.
<pwnguin> spr0k3t: is that with ext3 or 4?
<pwnguin> 1
<fholmstrom> Apt source for jaunty = ?
<spr0k3t> pwnguin: ext3... I had some problems installing jaunty off the beta live to get ext4.
<pwnguin> neat; my laptop hovers at 29s
<spr0k3t> er, alpha live.
<pwnguin> hasn't really changed much over time
<pwnguin> im thinking i'll switch to ext4 and test that
<pwnguin> maybe i need to rerun the profile
<spr0k3t> well, one thing I have on my system is a 10K drive... I've seen it max close to 110MB on the boot.
<pwnguin> oh
<pwnguin> highest ive gotten is like 20 ;)
<pwnguin> 1
<spr0k3t> with arch... it's almost instant on.
<pwnguin> gah. stupid kvm
<pwnguin> arch linux?
<spr0k3t> yeah
<pwnguin> well sure, if you build your own kernel, ubuntu would be to
<spr0k3t> not for the faint of mind.
<pwnguin> i used to build my own debian kernel
<spr0k3t> uber speed
<pwnguin> at 110MB you could probably cut out readahead and just do parallel boot
<pwnguin> 1
<spr0k3t> sorry about that... cat stepped on the power button.
<pwnguin> heh, i have /joins and /parts on ignore
<pwnguin> didnt even notice
<spr0k3t> lol
<spr0k3t> I just need to turn off that feature.
<spr0k3t> so far, the only thing I haven't been able to get working in jaunty is the nvidia drivers.
<pwnguin> do you have a pressing need for nvidia?
<pwnguin> because theres a secret i need to publish soon
<pwnguin> nouveau's in the repo  now
<spr0k3t> really? ... bbiab
<spr0k3t> okay... now time to see about getting compositing turned on with dual monitor modes.
<pwnguin> well, if you've got a superdrive, im guessing you've got an 8800gt or something newer
<spr0k3t> yeah, something like that (9800gtx+)
<pwnguin> that's far outside of galliums experimental setup ;)
<pwnguin> and barely within nvidia's
<spr0k3t> damn
<spr0k3t> nice... gnome-display-properties still segfaults
<pwnguin> crap
<pwnguin> i just kicked the box under my desk
<kab> I just install Jaunty and I get this error (EE) NVIDIA: Use the -ignoreABI option to override this check.
<pwnguin> now the fan's goin nuts
<kab> anyone here have Nvidia Drivers 180 working on?
<spr0k3t> kab: did you upgrade/install or install from live?
<pwnguin> spr0k3t: is seems you're not the only one with troubles ;)
<spr0k3t> pwnguin: there's a known problem out on launchpad
<kab> spr0k3t, I have installed
<pwnguin> spr0k3t: reminds me, i should read and subscribe to some nouveau packages
<Chr1831> anyone around?
<Chr1831> anyone know if the bug affecting mcp67 users has been fixed in jaunty?
<spr0k3t> Chr1831: not sure... do you know the bug# by chance?
<Chr1831> spr0k3t nope i just remember going back to windows after 8.10 Laughing Out Loud
<Chr1831> =P
<spr0k3t> what's windows... precious?
<spr0k3t> (boil em mash'em, stick em in a stew)
<kab> did you mean XWindows?
<Chr1831> windows vista =)
<kab> ohhh
<Chr1831> i cbb to hold a key (any key) during boot to get to my system...
<Chr1831> i like linux and all but thats just a pita...
<kab> Chr1831, what is the bug?
<Chr1831> boot stalls during loading screen till you hold a key till it gets 2 xorg
 * charlie-tca keeps all my windows in the house walls
<kab> Chr1831, try with Jaunty http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/jaunty/alpha-3/
<Chr1831> i have jaunty....
<spr0k3t> Chr1831: very odd... sounds like a bug that might be effected at the kernel level... not just the system level.
<kab> anyone here have a nVidia property drivers working on?
<RAOF> kab: I'm not sure what you're asking, so I'll answer both questions I read from there.  (a) Yes, many people have the nVidia proprietary drivers working; it (just) requires adding the IgnoreABI option to your ServerFlags section is xorg.conf, and (b) no one here is working on the proprietary nVidia drivers.  They can't.
<kab> RAOF, thank you,
<kab> RAOF, trying
<x1250> uhm, synaptic touchpad feels very strange now, with latest upgrade.
<RAOF> Latest, or next-to-latest?  Tap-to-click broke on next-to-latest, certainly.
<x1250> RAOF, 0.99.3-1ubuntu2
<kab> RAOF, thank you very much!
<RAOF> x1250: Hm.  I'm not using that one yet.  The one before broke tap-to-click though.
<kab> the xorg.conf with ServerFlags don't work for me
<kab> but changing the gdm.conf is ok
<kab> now my Xinerama is working on :)
<x1250> RAOF, tapping is working again with 0.99.3-1ubuntu2, but it has some other issues. Difficult to explain, its just buggy. Maybe you'll know when you test it. Hopefully.
#ubuntu+1 2009-01-25
<maxb> Well, that was quite special... I got a "firefox has been updated, you need to restart" message from update-notifier.... immediately after rebooting!
<billisnice> where are the instructions to install the codec for 9.04?
<charlie-tca> Are there instructions already? It is still only alpha3
<cwillu> billisnice, and what codec?  'The codec' isn't very specific
<billisnice> for my dvd player
<charlie-tca> billisnice: If there are none, the ones for 8.10 might work.
<cwillu> the usual trick is to install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<billisnice> here are the 8.10 instructions at http://www.ubuntugeek.com/install-mplayer-and-multimedia-codecs-libdvdcss2w32codecsw64codecs-in-ubuntu-810-intrepid-ibex.html
 * cwillu wonders if billisnice was planning on contributing any bug reports, or whether this was merely an exercise in trying new stuff :p
<billisnice> did not know if 9.04 had some or not
<cwillu> 9.04 hasn't been released yet, doubt much has been written for it
<billisnice> i thought there might be a repository somewhere
<maxb> Why not just try following the intrepid instructions but changing intrepid to jaunty everywhere?
<maxb> It does not pay to be to reliant on explicit howtos
<billisnice> i will
<maxb> especially when running a development release
<cwillu> !isitoutyet
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about isitoutyet
<cwillu> awww
<maxb> heh
 * charlie-tca nods
<maxb> I remember how insane it gets in here on release day :-)
<maxb> What always surprises me is that so many people are waiting to download isos
<billisnice> i notice that it did not install the restricted drivers for my motherboard
<billisnice> are they not connected yet?
<maxb> There are restricted drivers for motherboards?
<billisnice> with ndvia
<maxb> Erm, you mean your graphics card?
<billisnice> ok
<billisnice> on my motherboard
<gourgi> maxb hopefully users will use .torrent instead of .iso for jaunty
 * maxb favours jigdo
 * gourgi not aware of jigdo
<maxb> But my point is.... why do people feel compelled to have CDs on the day of release? I'd think that you do a fresh install when you _need_ to do a fresh install
<maxb> jigdo is amazingly cool. It reuses package files you've already downloaded to avoid redownloading the same data as part of the cd image
<Kano> hi, did anybody try fgrlx with ignoreABI?
<maxb> I haven't tried, I assumed people would be shouting about it if it worked
<maxb> FWIW, I'm getting acceptable results with radeonhd
<maxb> Using options AccelMethod=EXA, DRI=true.
<maxb> When Ubuntu defaulted to radeon, the performance was abysmal
<maxb> though I've not tested whether it's radeon vs. radeonhd, or the fine tuning X options that truly help
<Kano> well my ati card is broken therefore i could not test it
<Chr1831> is there anyway to browse/buy/play itunes store stuff in linux?
<thenetmonkey9250> hello, can someone help me get xen running on jaunty ?
<thenetmonkey9250> in particular, which kernel am i supposed to load in grubs menu.lst
<thenetmonkey9250> or better yet, can someone post a working menu.lst with a xen entry?
<thenetmonkey9250> or point me to a website with a working menu.lst with a xen enty?
<pwnguin> anyone have directions for migrating ext3 to ext4?
<DanaG> watch out:
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/317781
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 317781 in linux "Ext4 data loss" [High,Triaged]
<Tekno> its working here perfectly
<pwnguin> DanaG: well, this is the test box
<DanaG> Working fine for me too, oddly enough.
<pwnguin> i dont run jaunty for kicks
<Tekno> btw
<DanaG> I do have data=journal set on my home partition.
<Tekno> 2.6.28.2 is out
<DanaG> And perhaps on root, too.
<pwnguin> well, i do, but i dont run mission critical on jaunty for kicks
<DanaG> I run my primary system (as well as two other older systems) on Jaunty; I just never upgrade all three to any particular round of updates at the same time.
<DanaG> Plus, I have weekly backups of home and root, to ext3.
<pwnguin> meh. i just leave the laptop to dual boot
<pwnguin> no reason to not have something in good shape when you need it
<spr0k3t> anyone here have a twinview setup?
<pwnguin> i used to
<pwnguin> pita
<pwnguin> full screen apps wouldn't fullscreen to one monitor
<spr0k3t> that works now btw.
<pwnguin> i dont feel like watching half a movie ;)
<spr0k3t> I remember that bug.
<spr0k3t> I have a bug that I want to post, but I wanted to confirm it's not just with my system.
<spr0k3t> however, I may have a way to test it... can you drag-n-drop your gnome-panel to any location on the desktop (bound to the edges of course)
<pwnguin> i cant...
<spr0k3t> k, posting the bug.
<pwnguin> but it's not twinview
<spr0k3t> I'm trying to get one panel on each monitor... both located at the top... but I can't "drag-n-drop" like I'm used to.
<pwnguin> right click-> properties
<spr0k3t> nod... it stays on monitor0
<spr0k3t> there's no way to move it to monitor1
<pwnguin> hrm, well this is going to be a challenge
<pwnguin> i need to unmount the root partition to tune it to ext4
<hggdh> boot from a CD...
<pwnguin> i have a intrepid partition around for this sorta work, but the intrepid kernel doesn't have ext4 i dont think
<pwnguin> i might be able to chroot
<spr0k3t> nod... know any good guides for that migration?
<pwnguin> im reading http://kernelnewbies.org/Ext4
<DanaG> Intrepid does have ext4.  It's just called ext4dev, and needs tune2fs -E test_fs
<Volkodav> anybody experienced players freeze once paused ? xine and mplayer do freeze vlc is ok though
<pwnguin> honestly, im surprised that ext4 is the first ext to support extends
<pwnguin> it took me a long time to figure out ext wasn't "extent file system"
<pwnguin> it should really help boot time
<spr0k3t> well, if I can do better than 14secs, I'll be happy.
<Volkodav> it boots really fast compared to ext3
<spr0k3t> nods, I'm currently at 16secs with a fresh jaunty install on ext3.
<biouser> join #html
<DanaG> ext4 really is much faster at booting, for me.
<jsubl2_> your / is ext4
<DanaG> yup.
<jsubl2_> yeah i have thought about giving it a spin
<spr0k3t> anyone want to confirm: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-panel/+bug/321032
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 321032 in gnome-panel "gnome-panel unable to drag and drop for placement" [Undecided,New]
<jsubl2_> DanaG: noticed any problems with ext4
<DanaG> Well, there's a bug report:
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/317781
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 317781 in linux "Ext4 data loss" [High,Triaged]
<DanaG> I haven't noticed that myself, but it's good to be wary.
<jsubl2_> thanks for the heads ujp DanaG
<jsubl2_> i will wait till the next kernel release
<spr0k3t> so if you have no problems with power or crashing, you should be fine I spoze.
<jsubl2_> well it is about time we moved up the filesystem scale
<jsubl2_> ext3 technology is getting dated
<Amaranth> spr0k3t: Right click on the panel, unlock it
<Amaranth> hey where did that option go? :/
<spr0k3t> it's not there.
<spr0k3t> otherwise I would have done that already.
<Amaranth> it was a couple days ago, now they're just stuck
<spr0k3t> I even checked the gconf-editor and tried adding in /apps/pane/global/disable_movement back in.  no luck.
<spr0k3t> so is that a "confirmed" I hear?
<cwillu> oooo, I can login again!
 * cwillu huggles the responsible party
<cwillu> still no suspend though
<FFForever> anyone up?
<FFForever> how do i install the nvidia graphics?
<FFForever> (drivers)
<FFForever> anyone here (i am back)
<FFForever> nvidia-glx-180 is already the newest version.
<FFForever> nvidia-glx-180 set to manually installed.
<FFForever> but its not using the drivers (i cant go bigger then 800x600...)
<lucent> oh-my-god-barbeque!
<lucent> bug #315974 is finally dead
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 315974 in gnome-settings-daemon "gnome-settings-daemon crashed with SIGSEGV in g_main_context_dispatch()" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/315974
<lucent> the bastard is dead, hallelujah!
<FFForever> cmon someone...
<lucent> use Ubuntu version supported by your vendor
<FFForever> i got the nvidia 2 work just one last problem...
<FFForever> when i login i get a black screen......., i have to go to ctrl + alt + F1 and back to ctrl + alt + F7 to get the black to go away....
<lucent> where's the source code for your graphics driver?
<FFForever> at nvidia?
<FFForever> i didn't know nvidia released there source....
<pwnguin> in source package xserver-xorg-video-nouveau :P
 * lucent checks google
<FFForever> i am using the nvidia-glx-180
<lucent> it feels like my face is just melting off
<lucent> reading more about this nouveau project now
<pwnguin> heh
<lucent> how *do* you configure GDM resolution on Ubuntu systems?
<lucent> that's always plagued me
<lucent> it used to be some obscure line in a GDM conf file
<lucent> that file moved, now I don't even know where to begin to look
<lucent> I didn't see it mentioned in the manual pages, did I miss something?
<pwnguin> man gdm
<pwnguin> there's a config section in the manpage
<lucent> pwnguin: are you certain that the information is in there about the resolution though?  I read through and apparently I missed that part
<pwnguin> config is done via gdmsetup or /etc/gdm/gdm.conf-custom
<FFForever> any idea about my problem?
<FFForever> lemme guess i should come back tmw?
<lucent> pwnguin: try gdmsetup though, I know what you said is essentially true, but gdmsetup does not really configure the resolution that is set for GDM
<lucent> FFForever: go research it, figure this out, and document it for others
<lucent> don't whine about stuff please, I must be very rude now
<FFForever> lucent, ............
<pwnguin> FFForever: out of curiosity, what's in the nvidia driver you like?
<FFForever> pwnguin, it works?
<pwnguin> over say nv
<FFForever> i just want 1280x800 res with no problems?
<pwnguin> is that all?
<FFForever> nv?
<pwnguin> the default crappy driver
<FFForever> pwnguin, i play games so i need opengl/directx support
<pwnguin> well
<pwnguin> directx aint happening :P
 * lucent :P
<FFForever> directx works fine for me =)
<FFForever> ohhh well
<FFForever> lucent, ill be back tmw 2 wine hopefully u won't be here =)
 * lucent stabs, repeatedly
<lucent> trendy XP-groping gamer baby! die
<lucent> pwnguin: where exactly in /etc/gdm/gdm.conf did you say resolution configuration is?
<pwnguin> i didn't
<lucent> I'm calling your card, it's either called something different that I'm not familiar with or you're just making shit up
<pwnguin> i just mentioned the file name; gdm setup is craptacular
<lucent> anyhow I'll just drop the question
<lucent> you DONT know and I surely don't know
<lucent> I'm pleased that another one liner bug is dead that affects usability in Jaunty Alpha3
<cwillu> gdm resolution is simply set by x, isn't it?
<SwedeMike> yes, but resolution after logging in can be different from the gdm initial screen
<cwillu> I'd imagine a preferredmode line in xorg.conf would do it
<cwillu> Option "PreferredMode"  "string"
<cwillu>               This  optional  entry  specifies a mode to be marked as the pre‐
<cwillu>               ferred initial  mode  of  the  monitor.   (RandR  1.2-supporting
<cwillu>               drivers only)
<cwillu> where mode is "1024x768" or "1024x768@72", or so forth
<cwillu> any word on the gnome-power-manager bug?
<cwillu> pegging xorg with expensive calls?
<hausi_> i'm trying to debug /join #ubuntu-devel
<Melik> wow anyone use XFCE? this thing is so nice.
<blizzkid> lo all. I'm running alpha 3 on a MacBook, and have a bit of a weird problem. When I boot the macbook without usb-keyboard, I can login (GDM), but once logged in, the keyboard is disabled. When I then attach the USB keyboard, both the usb and the internal keyboard work fine. When I then unplug the usb one, the internal one keeps working. After reboot: same issue.
<blizzkid> Should I just file a bug, or does anyone have a suggestion?
<blizzkid> Should also mention that it only happens with a user that existed before the upgrade from Intrepid
<blizzkid> With a newly created user everything works fine
<x1250> selecting text for copy-pasting is almost impossible to do with latest xserver-xorg-input-synaptics :(         If you go to preference->mouse, and try the "light icon" pressing mouse1 and dragging (like when selecting text), you'll notice that it doesn't work like it should.
<gordonjcp> hi
<gordonjcp> is Jaunty going to have USB MIDI support?
<gordonjcp> because it's utterly utterly broken in Intrepid
<bernier> Hi, I'm currently running ubuntu 8.10 with 2.6.28-5-generic x64 kernel and I just can't see nothing when i go in system < admin < hardware drivers. Is that a know issue or someone knows how to solve this?
<legodude_> bernier: #ubuntu
<bernier> legodude_ sorry, it's a mistake , im not running 8.10
<bernier> but jaunty
<legodude_> ah
<legodude_> what drivers?
<bernier> nvidia
<spr0k3t> bernier: you have to modify your xorg.conf and add the line [Option "IgnoreABI" "True"] in the "ServerFlags" section... then the driver should show up in the list.
<legodude_> aren't there stability problems with that
<bernier> ok Ill try that anks
<spr0k3t> legodude_: so far I've not found any... yet
<spr0k3t> I'm currently running 180.22 and it's working fairly well so far.
<spr0k3t> the only issue I've found is a problem with 64bit flash beta locking up firefox.  but that's almost expected.
<bernier> ok im back
<bernier> i just looked in xog.conf and I have no serverflags section since i reconfigure it using sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<Oli``> Hey all... Is there any plan to bump Python up to 2.6 in jaunty?
<spr0k3t> k, make a backup copy of that xorg.conf then run [nvidia-xconfig] as root... it will add the needed elements.
<Oli``> It appears (at least in fairly simple tests) to perform quite a bit better than 2.5.* and has better features (for developers)
<spr0k3t> Oli``: check to see if there's a "needs packaging" request on launchpad
<spr0k3t> if not, there's still time before a feature freeze to get the request in.
<bernier> Oli'' why not 3.0?
<Oli``> bernier: it's not backward compatible (so it'll be a year or three until it's supportable)
<bernier> nvidia-xconfig
<bernier> oops my bad
<bernier> sudo: nvidia-xconfig: command not found
<spr0k3t> k, you need the drivers installed first then.  sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-180
<bernier> ok
<bernier> now theres a serverlayout option but no serverflags
<bernier> section I mean
<spr0k3t> here's the critical part of my xorg.conf file for you to look over: http://paste.ubuntu.com/109440/
<bernier> ok i'll try just creating that section
<bernier> do you think the Option         "Xinerama" "0" is important?
<spr0k3t> no, unless you have 2 monitors.
<bernier> good
<bernier> ok line added and still not there. I'll try rebooting
<bernier> or maybe simply restarting xserver
<bernier> ok still nothing in the hardware drivers menu, but drivers are in use
<bernier> thanks for your help
<Webspot> Hi all. I'm having problems with pkg-config and libavcodec and libavformat. On intrepid "pkg-config --cflags libavcodec" shows "-I/usr/include/ffmpeg", and the same for libavformat. On jaunty, both commands just show a blank output, when it should be "-I/usr/include/libavcodec" and "-I/usr/include/libavformat". This seems to be missing from the .pc file. Is this right, or am I being totally stupid? :-)
<spr0k3t> bernier: odd, not sure why it's not showing up in the hardware drivers app, but glad the drivers are working now.
<x1250> strange issue: with latest xserver-xorg-input-synaptics, click and drag results in a involuntary double click. Try dragging a window around, it will maximize :)
<x1250> also, selecting text as in copy-paste is almost imposible.
<DrHalan> does skype work with jaunty?
<spr0k3t> hmm... haven't tried that one yet.
<hggdh> it does
<DrHalan> well i am using AMD64 and get "ALSA lib ../../src/conf.c:2700:(snd_config_hooks_call) Cannot open shared library libasound_module_conf_pulse.so"
<hggdh> do you have ia32-libs installed?
<DrHalan> yes
<hggdh> there should be more text to the error -- could not open because it does not exist, or different ELF class, or whatever
 * hggdh *does* use skype on AMD64 Jaunty
<DrHalan> hm
<DrHalan> hggdh: here also flash breaks pulse
 * Volkodav same here with skype
<hggdh> I gave up on pulse about a month ago...
<DrHalan> ah okay so youre not running pulse at all?
<hggdh> nope. Never could get it to work reliably.
<hggdh> I would have sound, then I would not, etc, etc, etc. Eventually, I just gave up on it
<DrHalan> so thats why your skype works
<hggdh> yes, maybe. At least it is a difference between our setup
<DrHalan> whatever i just installed gnash it works fine with youtube
<x1250> please comment if bug #320639 affects you too.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 320639 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics "Touchpad movement problems in 0.99.3" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/320639
<LLStarks> so many things enrage me about the state of gnome projects
<solarion> compiz seems to be sucking
<FFForever> Anyone around?
<hggdh> FFForever, just ask your question. If somebody knows the answer, you will get it
<FFForever> Can someone help me with a nvidia problem?
<FFForever> i setup nvidia-glx-180 on my system and i added the ignoreABI (on xorg) but when i login i get a black screen =\, i have to use ctrl+alt+f1 and ctrl+alt+f7 to get back my screen after i login
<FFForever> btw good work i can finally boot without holding a key in jaunty now i just cant login... =\
<FFForever> (lol)
<FFForever> =(
<roe_> it seems that gnome locks up upon boot?  Is this known?
<FFForever> roe_, how does it lockup?
<FFForever> (black screen?)
<roe_> I have gdm auto login, so it locks up with a picture of the desktop
<roe_> it seems that dbus isn't starting automatically, but  Ican start it manually.  I also restart hald after  I start dbus.
<FFForever> how do u know if its starting or not?
<FFForever> roe_, try just going to tty1 and then back to tty7
<roe_> it locks up, I can't change ttys
<roe_> ps aux |grep dbus
<FFForever> ohhh
<roe_> returns just the grep
<FFForever> =\
<LLStarks> ext4 in jaunty is disaster.
<LLStarks> *is a
<DrHalan> LLStarks: why?
<FFForever> i am on ext4 should i worry?
<DrHalan> yeah me too :S
<LLStarks> you can't use gparted unless you compile it
<LLStarks> and even then, you can't edit the partitions while they are mounted.
<FFForever> so compile it?
<FFForever> so unmount?
<DrHalan> puh
<FFForever> compile a live cd?
<DrHalan> i thought my machine is about to crash
<FFForever> DrHalan, yeah....
<FFForever> i was grabbing my jaunty cd 2 start over....
<DrHalan> haha
<LLStarks> if you can show me where the svn allows for a livecd compilation, that would be awesome.
<DrHalan> well ive to say
<DrHalan> i switched to 64bit and ext4 in jaunty it is such a speedup
<FFForever> i am still on 32bit
<FFForever> ill be on 32bit till adobe decides to make flash stable...
<FFForever> i cant play music....
<FFForever> do i have 2 reboot after installing plugins?
<FFForever> bah i only have 4gb of music =\
<FFForever> and my 80gb ipod is full...
<DrHalan> FFForever: you can run flash trough ndiswrapper or just use gnash it works fine with youtube
<FFForever> wtf  how the hell would u run flash through ndiswrapper.....
<FFForever> DrHalan, i play lots of flash games XD
<roe_> ripping out gnome from jaunty and installing gnome from intrepid is fun
<FFForever> roe_, i can only imagine...
<FFForever> roe why not just rip out gnome and install from svn?
<roe_> oh because that is mroe likely to result in a working system
<roe_> </sarcasm>
<FFForever> ...
<FFForever> can ubuntu play itunes movies?
<FFForever> i have a few i bought....
<roe_> drm?
<FFForever> do they sell them without drm =P
<roe_> aren't they or is that just music?
<FFForever> i assume they have fairplay...
<DanaG> Hmm, I wonder which'll be first: Xorg-1.6-supporting fglrx, or R600 3D support in radeon / radeonhd?
<roe_> anyone know what package is responsible for picking up usb events?
<gourgi> roe_: hal or udev i think, not sure
<roe_> fun times
<roe_> ubuntu doesn't like when you downgrade udev
<FFForever> gentoo ftw?
<FFForever> i like ubuntu but this login bug is annoying...
<roe_> no, debian ftw
<FFForever> i a stuck on 7.10 or 9.04 =\
<DanaG> login bug?
<FFForever> either i change the ttyp to 1 then back to 7 or i stay out outdated 7.10 witch i have to compile everything since its so bloody outdated....
<DanaG> huh?
<FFForever> btw nice changes on the installer (except the map didn't work 4 me....)
<DanaG> What's the symptom?
<FFForever> DanaG, when i login i get a black screen till i change to tty1 then back to tty7
<DanaG> ah.
<FFForever> DanaG, i am guessing it has to due with nvidia though.....
<DanaG> Hmm, if you create a temporary new user, does it still do that for the new user?
<FFForever> DanaG, this was on a fresh install...
<FFForever> all i did was install nvidia's driver and add ignoreabi in xorg...
<FFForever> btw why is the xorg config so bare?
<FFForever> i was amazed it worked since it didn't even list drivers in the xorg.conf....
<DanaG> Most configuration is automatic nowadays.
<DanaG> However, nvidia driver does need to be explicitly specified.
<FFForever> DanaG, yeah i ran the nvidia-xconfig =)
<FFForever> DanaG, any idea why my sound would studder in vlc?
<FFForever> movie player is fine on sound....
<DanaG> Hmm, vlc doesn't play well with PulseAudio, for one thing.
<DanaG> I don't bother with VLC -- for me, it fails miserably at subtitles.
<FFForever> how can i change to alsa?
<FFForever> i hate pulseaudio since only ONE app can use sound... i have to quit the other...
<DanaG> That's an indication that things are NOT using pulseaudio properly, actually.
<DanaG> And VLC has a specific PulseAudio output plugin.
<DanaG> For me, my biggest recent issue with PA has been that it crashes on resume from suspend.
<FFForever> DanaG, are you on a laptop with jaunty by any chance?
<DanaG> Yeah.
<DanaG> Using 'radeon' driver.
<FFForever> do you use the touch pad?
<DanaG> Yeah... it was initially way too fast for me.
<DanaG> I had to enable shmconfig and install gsynaptics to tweak the touchpad.
<FFForever> when i move stuff with the tp it moves them 2 the top right and sticks them there....
<FFForever> i have 2 unfocus the window and refocus it and sometimes it works others i am screwed...
<x1250> FFForever, xserver-xorg-input-synaptics is buggy
<FFForever> x1250, any better driver 2 use?
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-synaptics/+bug/320639
<FFForever> there was an update this morning for it...
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 320639 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics "Touchpad movement problems in 0.99.3" [Undecided,New]
<FFForever> how do i unload the old one and reload the new one?
<FFForever> DanaG, i fixed the problem =D
<FFForever> disabled compiz... XD
<DanaG> http://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=14415
<DanaG> That's not a "fix", it's a workaround.
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 14415 in Driver/radeonhd "Wrong DPI informations with radeonhd" [Normal,Resolved: notabug]
<DanaG> It's a matter of semantics.
<FFForever> workaround is better then nothing at this point....
<FFForever> DanaG, do u happen to know where i can get the pulse audio driver for vlc?
<dtchen> aptitude install vlc-plugin-pulse
<dtchen> of course, you could also just use vlc's alsa output, and configure it to use 'default'. ubuntu 8.10 and newer route everything through pulse regardless.
<FFForever> dtchen, it studders when i do that
<dtchen> FFForever: please describe "stutters" more explicitly
<dtchen> FFForever: also, you can adjust fragment sizes, etc., in /etc/pulse/daemon.conf
<FFForever> that fixed it
<FFForever> thanks dtchen =)
<FFForever> adding that fixed it..., when i used default it would playsound ... stop ... play more sound ... stop on and off on and off...
<dtchen> on 8.10? you'd need to ensure you have all the updated pulseaudio and libasound2-plugins packages.
<FFForever> 9.04
<FFForever> 8.10 never worked for me...
<FFForever> i had 2 hold a key to boot so i gave up and downgraded to 7.10
<dtchen> hmm
<DanaG> hold a key?
<FFForever> dtchen, any idea on how i can add media play back to full screen on vlc?
<FFForever> yeah hold any key during boot =)
<FFForever> but its gone on 9.04
<dtchen> FFForever: i don't know what you mean by "media play back to full screen"
<FFForever> add play/pause/stop/etc when in full screen
<dtchen> FFForever: that works here in both dragon and totem
<dtchen> FFForever: perhaps your MM hotkeys are not recognised and/or configured?
<FFForever> dragon?
<FFForever> ohhh i was talking about an onscreen one....
<dtchen> dragon is kde4's totem
<dtchen> "an onscreen"...?
<FFForever> ill ask in vlc =)
<DanaG> Anyone know how to downclock an R600 card in Linux?
<DanaG> I don't care about dynamic power management; I just want to peg the thing in low-speed mode.
<nacho> is it possible to request an update of gtranslator now that gtr 1.9.4 was released?
<nacho> I think jordi is quite busy these days to make the package
<fosco_> podria ser eso
<DrHalan1> with xservers auto-config how do i know which driver is runnnig?
<x1250> DrHalan1, in /var/log/Xorg.0.log should be pretty obvious
<DrHalan1> x1250: strange thought i was using vesa but i am using nv still even 2D is pretty bugg
<DrHalan1> whatever thanks :)
<x1250> np
<fosco_> hi
<fosco_> i've lost my gnome preferences
<fosco_> not sure what i've done
<fosco_> sistem - preferences - appearance shows the themes (and it get themed) but the theme es not applied
<fosco_> are*
<fosco_> any idea?
<thenetmonkey9250> does anyone have a working grub menu.lst with entries for xen on jaunty amd64?
<falstaff_> will 2.6.29 be in jaunty?
<vivid> is it possible to get a minimal cd iso for jaunty?
<DrHalan1> is there a light alternative to xsane?
<o_portista17> hello, i need some help here, i'm getting an error while trying to update or opening synaptic, because of the hwtest-gtk , does anyone has the same problem?
<Sundar> newbie here.i wanted to debootstrap a jaunty armel.i created a stage 1 image in a new partition  debootstrap --verbose --foreign --arch armel --variant=buildd jaunty $LFS http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports. when i do stage 2:  chroot $LFS /debootstrap/debootstrap --second-stageI   error :chroot: cannot run command `/debootstrap/debootstrap': Exec format error . help please.
<DanaG> Oh heyas, I know fglrx won't work with 3D with the new X server... but is there a way to use it with 2D only, at least?
<DanaG> I don't like the open-source drivers, because they have no power management support.
<o_portista17> i can't update "tor" package, because i need the glibc-private  but it is not installable
<roe_> sooo, fresh install of jaunty, gnome crashes
<roe_> more like freezes with just the background displayed
<roe_> what is blazes...
<roe_> where is jaunty's xorg.conf stored?
<andersk> /etc/X11/xorg.conf, although it generally runs fine without an xorg.conf at all.
<roe_> yes, I see that
<ryanpg> anyone experiencing pointer troubles in jaunty? My left mouse button seems to be behaving as a middle mouse button
<roe_> I need to force the use of the vesa driver
<roe_> can I just add the appropriate statement into the blank xorg.conf?
<andersk> Yeah.  All you need is Section "Device", Identifier "Default Device", Driver "vesa", EndSection (on four lines).
<roe_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/320821
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 320821 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "[i945GM] After loading background crashes back to GDM. Works with 'driver "vesa"'." [High,Incomplete]
<roe_> I *think* this is the issue I am having but it says it is fixed
<roe_> and yet it is still borked
#ubuntu+1 2010-01-25
<WeatherGod> yeah, there is definitely room for improvements, but right now, I am happy with the KISS approach
<RAOF> The use case would be something like: I like to know when my friends come online, except when I'm busy.  I still need to know when my boss comes online, even when I'm busy.
<WeatherGod> easier said then done
<arand> WeatherGod: against specific packages? netbook-launcher ubuntu-netbook-remix ,etc
<RAOF> I'm not sure that *I'd* find this a compelling option to add, but it's getting closer to something that might be actually useful :)
<WeatherGod> arand, it is a problem with "Show Desktop", but I have found it only happening for UNR
<arand> WeatherGod: hmm, might fall under nautilus, with a mention of UNR-only... I guess #ubuntu-bugs or whatever the unr # is would know best.
<WeatherGod> ok, will do
<alex_mayorga> I think there should be at least some form of notify me even when I'm full screen
<alex_mayorga> with the advent of 16:9 I run everything I can full screen, but that doesn't mean I don't want to be "disturbed"
<alex_mayorga> Why empathy's IRC window grows as I type?
<WeatherGod> alex_mayorga, again, that is yet another possible use case... I know I certainly don't want notifications from Pidgin when I am doing a presentation or if I am showing something to my co-workers
<BUGabundo> WeatherGod: set to Busy
<BUGabundo> or offline
<BUGabundo> away still shows you notifications, *if* directed at you
<WeatherGod> BUGabundo, good to know, thanks
<alex_mayorga> In my book presentation is the corner case, no the other way around
<alex_mayorga> I haven't done a presentation since I graduated
<alex_mayorga> I guess I don't have a glamorous job as most people :)
<alex_mayorga> but I'm pretty sure statistics would back me up on that one
<alex_mayorga> presentation is not as widespread as devs seem to believe
<BUGabundo> WeatherGod: plus , if anything is FULL SCREEN the notifications are turned off
<alex_mayorga> which on smallish notebooks a.k.a "netbooks" would be all the time
<BUGabundo> eheh
<DanaG> 16:9... bleh.
<DanaG> damn lcd manufacturers.
<DanaG> Let's go make their houses have 6-foot tall ceilings.  Hey look, no wasted space!
<DanaG> heh, I put ubuntu on a netbook my dad is also using, and I told him that he can choose to boot Windows at the boot menu that'll come up.  He booted into ubuntu, and then wondered why it did that.... he said, "oh, this text thing came up, so I didn't read it."
<DanaG> (probably also due to him not having his glasses on.)
<bjsnider> something to read came on the screen, so naturally he didn't read it...
<bjsnider> pc users are used to things being done for them
<DanaG> he's also stubborn... I put Win7 on it, and he said, "I don't want Windows 7."  -- yet, he's never even TRIED win7.
<Some_Person> Is it possible to install lucid onto an SD card?
<Some_Person> DanaG: Heh, I know about stubborn dads. My dad was against Firefox for a couple of years. Despite never using it, he called it "Fireshit"
<Some_Person> I had to hide ubuntu for a while too (using a floppy to boot it)
<DanaG> he also got my mom a mac.... and hates using it every time he has to help her... yet insists on sticking with it.
<DanaG> Well, at least my mom doesn't mind it so much -- though it took a year, and some new peripherals, to get there.
<Some_Person> I happen to be a huge Mac fan -- my old middle school was full of them and kinda got me hooked, but sadly I haven't used one since
<Some_Person> Too expensive for us
 * DanaG hates the Apple window manager, and their mouse acceleration "curve" (curve?  hah!  It's more like a sharp  bend.)
<Some_Person> Haven't noticed any "curve"
<bjsnider> if you use a mapple you become a slave to steve mobs
<Some_Person> So everyone who ever went to my middle school became a slave?
<Some_Person> (and why did you put an "m" on "apple")?
<bjsnider> Some_Person, you haven't been watching your simpsons...
<Some_Person> I do watch the simpsons
<WeatherGod> even I caught that one, and I have been out of the loop for a while
<alex_mayorga> he used the m to avoid lawsuits and such ;)
<Some_Person> oh, i just looked it up. i must have missed that episode :-(
<WeatherGod> no, I tried to convince my mother to try Ubuntu for her new computer, telling her that it is more like WinXP and Win7 (she hates changes)
<WeatherGod> she refused, and kept bungling the pronounciation
<WeatherGod> "UBoxee?"
<Some_Person> lol, that's the worst i've heard
<WeatherGod> she also calls Firefox "FoxFire"
<WeatherGod> at least I was able to switch her to that by redirecting her Comcast shortcut
<WeatherGod> and importing her favorites, she never knew the difference
<WeatherGod> anyway, she decided to go with Win7 because her job was going to have training sessions for Win7 and was switching to it
<WeatherGod> I don't know how she has taken to the new Office, though
<WeatherGod> but she was willing to try OpenOffice
<alex_mayorga> WeatherGod: how old is she?
<WeatherGod> 55-ish
<alex_mayorga> I haven't been able to convert my mom-in-law as there's no Cubis for ubuntu
<WeatherGod> this is the person who kept our whole family on AOL during that whole "America Offline" deal a long time ago because she couldn't use anything else
<WeatherGod> Cubis?
<alex_mayorga> http://www.freshgames.com/games/cubis2
<alex_mayorga> haven't found an open clone yet
<WeatherGod> oy
<WeatherGod> 300 levels of that?
<WeatherGod> then again, I did get a little addicted to frozenbubble
<WeatherGod> alex_mayorga, I take it doesn't work in Wine?
<alex_mayorga> haven't tried lately, but it didn't on karmic
<WeatherGod> probably use more recent DirectX stuff, just for kicks
<WeatherGod> actually, no, looks like the requirement is DX7
<WeatherGod> go figure
<Some_Person> anyway, do you think I could install lucid to an SD card?
<crimsun> sure, but whether that's crackful is debatable.
<WeatherGod> wouldn't that depend on the BIOS?
<DanaG> I can install to SDHC card, but the initramfs is missing the sdhc controller drivers!
<crimsun> DanaG: so add them to /etc/initramfs-tools/modules
<DanaG> yeah, but I mean, it'd be nice to have it there out-of-the-box.
<DanaG> My sd card reader also didn't claim DMA support; I had to force-enable it.
<crimsun> so file bugs against linux.
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/initramfs-tools/+bug/422986
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 422986 in initramfs-tools "mmc_core sdhci_pci sdhci and mmc_block not available in initramfs_tools" [Undecided,New]
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub-installer/+bug/268863
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 268863 in grub-installer "Ubuntu doesn't install on bootable SD-card" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<crimsun> 422986 triaged.
<DanaG> I might as well copy my comment from the latter into the former.
<DanaG> cool, thanks.  Tweaked my wording a bit, as well.
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-power-manager/+bug/496994
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 496994 in gnome-power-manager "i can't change brightness of LCD screen on my notebook. only in 9.10." [Low,Incomplete]
<DanaG> Brightness doesn't change.
<DanaG> just tried gnome-shell on the netbook.
<DanaG> Window manager warning: Log level 16: Could not load library [/usr/lib/mutter/plugins/libgnome-shell.so (libmozjs.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory)]
<DanaG> phail.
<DanaG> grr.
<RAOF> DanaG: With the Lucid packages?  That's awkward; it works for me, and I spent some time fixing gjs so that shell would work.
<DanaG> Weird.
<DanaG> Maybe because I have ubuntu-mozilla-daily?
<RAOF> Yes, that's the problem.  But I thought I'd fixed it so that gnome-shell simply wouldn't install if you didn't have the right version of mozilla.
<DanaG> And it's a badly-worded error message too, then. =þ
<RAOF> What does “apt-cache policy xulrunner-1.9.1” return?
<DanaG> Anyway... I can't give up ubuntu-mozilla-daily until I can get firefox-3.6 from non-ppa.
<DanaG>  *** 1.9.1.8~hg20100122r26732+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1 0
<RAOF> Oh.  ARSE!
<DanaG> okay, so I can downgrade xulrunner, at least.
<RAOF> And I guess that you've got libgjs0 version 0.4-4ubuntu3 installed?
<DanaG> yup.
<RAOF> DanaG: Not without breaking firefox, I think.
<RAOF> Poot.  1.9.1.8~ < 1.9.1.8.
<DanaG> 3.6 is 1.9.2, isn't it?
<DanaG> yay, downgrading 1.9.1 worked.
<DanaG> okay, that not-needing-to-click-on-the-menu thing is weird.
<DanaG> And there's this mysterious thing that shows what I'm currently running... but makes me think it should be a launcher or a task-switcher like the netbook thingy.
<RAOF> Maybe.  I know that we're planning to move away from xulrunner as a separate package for Firefox, so if FF 3.6 works while you've got xulrunner-1.9.1 installed, that's obviously happened.
<DanaG> x-nautilus-desktop.  nice.
<lolnic_> Hi, how do i change the program gdm uses to hibernate?
<lolnic_> if i can
<DanaG> also weird: activating the activities thing brings up a window I thought was gone.
<DanaG> hmm, alt+tab-tab... the switcher goes away.
<DanaG> Also weird.
<DanaG> www.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/Screenshot-gnomeshell.png
<DanaG> hmm, I hit alt-f2, enter Pictures/  -- it tries to execute the directory.
<DanaG> =þ
<RAOF> That's a gentle reminder that you should be using GNOME Do.
<DanaG> hmm, how to I tell gnome-shell to go away and give me the old panel back?
<RAOF> compiz --replace
<DanaG> Didn't give me back my panel.  :(
<RAOF> gnome-panel, then :)
<RAOF> If you're not running Do, you may need to switch to a VT to run that, I guess.
<DanaG> or ssh.
<RAOF> Also possible.
<DanaG> heh, by adding an avahi service, I was able to make my laptop appear as "Mac Server" instead of "PC Server" on my mom's imac.
<DanaG> astebinit /etc/avahi/services/samba.service
<DanaG> http://pastebin.com/f49ef8c61
<DanaG> "usplash main process terminated with status 2"
<DanaG> lolwut?  usplash?  why?
<RAOF> You can still have usplash installed if you try.
<DanaG> I didn't try, though.
<DanaG> And the system keeps failing to reboot.
<DanaG> Sits there with plymouth doing nothing -- and I have even tweaked it to use spinfinity.
<DanaG> Spinfinity, minus "infinity" symbol, would be nice.
<DanaG> Even has a progress bar.
<voidmage> i'm having this weird thing where when i hit play/pause, previous track, next track, or stop, the mouse cursor jumps to the top of the screen
<voidmage> i couldn't find if this is happening to other people or whether it's a keyboard-specific or some X related thing
<alkisg> In https://launchpad.net/~freenx-team/+archive/ppa I'm not seeing freenx server yet, will there be a version for Lucid or only neatx will be available?
<BUGabundo_remote> morning
<cwillu> BUGabundo_remote, morning
<BUGabundo_remote> olá cwillu
<cwillu> I got three straws with my mcdonalds
<cwillu> what package to I file that against?
<EmperiuM> hello, good mornig ppl
<BUGabundo_remote> welcome Em
<BUGabundo_remote> welcome EmperiuM
<emperium> ehehe
<emperium> estás em todas
<BUGabundo_remote> emperium: ehe yeah I try to. that's the _problem_ in being an Ubuntu Member :p
<BUGabundo_remote> emperium: running lucid? I though you were in karmic
<emperium> last night I was a karmic user, after the system update it became like this :(
<emperium> I think it's not Lucid that is runnig, I think that it's a beta version of something
<emperium> grub or 9.1x
<cwillu> emperium, are you accepting strange source.list files from strangers?
<emperium> nop
<emperium> just have ubuntu and the Wine
<emperium> in the list of trust sources
<BUGabundo_remote> emperium: $ pastebinit /etc/apt/sources.list
<emperium> just type that? the Karmic wont boot, just have command line
<BUGabundo_remote> ahh
<BUGabundo_remote> you are in the recovery console then
<cwillu> emperium, grub command line or a console?
<emperium> i think so
<BUGabundo_remote> bad kernel upgrade / KMS I guess
<cwillu> did you get any boot messages, or it just the grub prompt?
<emperium> just grub prompt
<BUGabundo_remote> you should try #ubuntu since +1 is aimed at lucid user
<emperium> i will take a pic
<cwillu> if it's the grub prompt, you can still boot, although I'm not clear on the details
<BUGabundo_remote> I guess a update-grub from a live cd, chrooted would fix it
<cwillu> emperium, tab completion should work:  "initrd init<tab>" <- choose a particular one that you know boots
<emperium> went I type boot it says "no loadede kernel"
<cwillu> and then "linux vmlinuz<tab>" same one
<cwillu> emperium, do what I say, not what you think I'm going to say :p
<cwillu> you need to load the initrd image, and then the kernel image, before you can boot :)
<cwillu> if tab completion doesn't work, try "initrd /<tab>" or "initrd /boot/<tab>"
<emperium> yes, it list something
<cwillu> choose one, probably the latest or second latest
<cwillu> you can still you tab to complete once you've typed the next bit
<emperium> it says "yyou need to load tge kernel first"
<emperium> I typed initr /boot/System.map-2.6.31--generic4
<emperium> I typed initr /boot/System.map-2.6.31-generic4
<emperium> I typed initr /boot/System.map-2.6.31-generic
<emperium> [I forgot to tell that I'm a n0ob in linux ]
<cwillu> initrd
<cwillu> might need to do "linux ..." first, although I thought I had it right
<Lord-Readman> Hello, I am finding ext4 performance on Ubuntu 10.04 alpha2 really really slow
<Lord-Readman> does anyone know how I can fix it?
<cwillu> first impression is that you may be jumping to conclusions;  can you give the specific symptoms you're seeing, as well as any relevant details (if it was an ext3 -> ext4 conversion, fs options, etc)
<cwillu> haven't noticed anything myself
<Lord-Readman> well I really doubt Ubuntu 10.04 will hit 10 second boot on the dell mini with the 2.6.32 kernal
<Lord-Readman> I have searched all over google, and ex4 performance took a huge hit to make less chance of dataloss
<cwillu> Lord-Readman, talk symptoms you're seeing, not stuff repeated from blogs and mailing lists;  yes, write barriers are there, no, they're not going to be responsible for ubuntu becoming really really slow, unless you're definition of really really slow consists of a 10% throughput loss on benchmarks :p
<Lord-Readman> I am seeing really slow postgre database performance as I was testing out OpenERP
<Lord-Readman> further searches pointed me to ext4 in the 2.6.32 kernal
<cwillu> now we're getting somewhere :)
<BUGabundo_remote> FYI (10:35:34 AM) asac_: i think today we will announce multisearch II ;)
<BUGabundo_remote> so get your Firefox's ready
<cwillu> Lord-Readman, can you be more specific still?
<Lord-Readman> when updating product stock for 2000 items, it used to be more or less instant
<Lord-Readman> now there is a good 7-10second lag
<Lord-Readman> Even recompiled from source to make sure everything went okay.
<cwillu> what sort of queries does that involve?  just a straight table with no indexes or procedures?
<cwillu> and is this a fresh install/fresh file system, or a conversion/upgrade?
<Lord-Readman> not sure exactly, just know its setup the same as on 9.10 but mega slow on 10.04a2
<Lord-Readman> fresh install
<Lord-Readman> backed up and imported data
<Lord-Readman> same as the move from 8.04 to 9.10
<cwillu> is this your own database, or a benchmark/example code?
<Lord-Readman> own company database
<cwillu> that's the sort of thing I'd expect to see if each item was committed separately
<Lord-Readman> well i'll just wait on, the only thing i can do is let people know
<Lord-Readman> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=ext4_then_now&num=1 is what I was reading, looks scary and hope things get better towards release time i suppose
<cwillu> Lord-Readman, the scary thing is that the old behaviour was incorrect, meaning that an fsync didn't necessarily get to the disk before completion (which is a Bad Thing for a database)
<cwillu> most of the hits on google describe how to set it to the ext3 setting via disabling barriers
<cwillu> Lord-Readman, it's not an ubuntu thing though.  You'll probably get better advice asking in postgres' channel
<Lord-Readman> running the default benchmark for postgre in 9.10 gives 1400 transactions per second, in the alpha it gives me 90
<Lord-Readman> ok
<Lord-Readman> il go see what they say
<Lord-Readman> thanks
<cwillu> I just asked in #postgres
<Lord-Readman> what they say?
<cwillu> nothing yet :p
<Lord-Readman> ok, many thanks
<Lord-Readman> il wait for an answer
<emperium> I cant make it boot, so I'll do a clean installation
<emperium> :)
<cwillu> """On the other, anyone who believed the fictitious numbers before is going to be in a rude surprise and think there's a massive regression here. There's some potential for this to show PostgreSQL in a bad light, when people discover they really only can get ~100 commits/second out of cheap hard drives and assume the database is to blame. Interesting times. """
<cwillu> from the postgres mailing list
<BUGabundo_remote> emperium: clean install is the last resort
<BUGabundo_remote> a simple live session, chrooting to your install will fix that
<emperium> I know, but as you now i noob, and I use the wubi to istall this :=)
<cwillu> ugh
<cwillu> there is a time and a place for wubi.  Someday I'll discover where and when that is :p
<BUGabundo_remote> ahhhh wubi
<BUGabundo_remote> that explains it
<BUGabundo_remote> cwillu: wubi was great in 8.04/.10
<BUGabundo_remote> but in 9.10 is very much broken, when running kernel upgrades
<cwillu> wubi was never great, don't lie :p
<BUGabundo_remote> emperium: checkout launchpad. there's a bug and a workaround for _your_ problem
<BUGabundo_remote> cwillu: LIES LIES ... it was great!
<BUGabundo_remote> helped A LOT users, easing the install without having to make partitions
 * cwillu greps for the earliest reference to BUGabundo in his xchat
<BUGabundo_remote> 2007 ?
<cwillu> we've had an autopartitioner since 5.04
<cwillu> you don't have to think about partitions if you don't want to :p
<BUGabundo_remote> cwillu: data loss, does it mean anything to you?
<cwillu> BUGabundo_remote, yes, yes it does.  That's why I don't use wubi :p
<BUGabundo_remote> ahahaha
<BUGabundo_remote> cwillu: grep LP instead for emperium bug
 * cwillu huggles BUGabundo_remote
 * BUGabundo_remote picks up cwillu poking stick
<BUGabundo_remote> LOLOLOL
<BUGabundo_remote> running pidgin in gdb
<BUGabundo_remote> when it breaks, I type 'c', and it carries on
<BUGabundo_remote> cool
<indus> hi
<indus> is the fglrx working yet on lucid?
<indus> is the fglrx working yet on lucid?
<indus> is the fglrx working yet on lucid?
<indus> ati proprietary i mean
<indus> any testing ppa 's?
<cwillu> indus, if you fill my scrollback with that question, will you stop asking? :p
<cwillu> indus, the lack of response means nobody here knows; stay in the channel and the next person to see the question who knows will answer
<cwillu> that said, fglrx depends entirely on a working version being released, and they're somewhat notorious for not keeping up with xorg
<indus> cwillu, hi
<cwillu> <3
<indus> cwillu, wait i tryto comprehend what you said :)
<cwillu> indus, you keep asking "are we there yet?"
<indus> cwillu, yea
<indus> cwillu, in alpha 2 it isnt i read, but new catalyst is due this week
<indus> so iam hopeful
<indus> cwillu, also, dont want to get into the ati/nvidia debate
<cwillu> so watch the catalyst newsfeed, it'll show up there first :p
<cwillu> indus, so use the open driver
<indus> cwillu, how is lucid otherwise
<indus> cwillu, i have radeaon 4850 so no luck
<indus> not sure if radeon HD driver is ready yet, i check wiki but it says no, maybe the xorg edgers ppa is ready?
<indus> cwillu, happy new year also :D
<indus> iam so itching to try the latest, but maybe should wait till next month
<indus> cwillu, one question , is it ati's work to make driver work with xorg or is it ubuntu's job
<cwillu> the proprietary driver ("fglrx") is completely and utterly ati's job.  We can'
<cwillu> We can't do anything except copy it into our repository and forward debugging information, and we really hate to do that when we could instead be working on the open driver
<indus> i have catalyst 9.12
<cwillu> utterly irrelevant :p
<indus> its good but has some flickering
<indus> but this argument is same as, go ask your motherboard maker for drivers, we cant help
<cwillu> most motherboards are very well supported though
<indus> but its all reverse engineered now isnt it, so ubuntu works on almost all hardware
<cwillu> the only exception is via video chipsets
<indus> so why the attitude with graphics cards
<cwillu> indus, because everything else gets proper support from the vendors
<indus> cwillu, really? where. try webcams
<cwillu> whereas the video card vendors try to hide stuff in their drivers
<indus> cwillu, is mobo specs open?
<cwillu> indus, webcams are completely unrelated to mobo's
<indus> hmm never mind webcams
<cwillu> usb devices have the same general problems, but on the other hand, far more usb devices work out of the box with no additional drivers needed than on windows
<indus> just wondering why all mobos work fine with network ,sound etc
<indus> only realtek drivers and specs are open as far as i know
<cwillu> indus, because they are all supported by the chipset vendors
<indus> but nvidia chipsets work fine too
<indus> nvidia is not open the nforce ones
<indus> the forcedeth drivers are reverse engineered for networking to work
<cwillu> lkml is a good place to read about this
<indus> lkml
<indus> ok link please
<cwillu> type it into firefox and hit enter
<indus> anyways, last question
<indus> is the desktop looking same or a little different
<indus> i only upgrade for looks , honest
<indus> ever since dapper , i see the same installation screens
<indus> anyways, i think i ll download install on a separate partition today
<cwillu> ethernet drivers aren't any more complicated really than basic video support on a video card;  the acceleration used on a video card is way harder to reverse engineer
<indus> cwillu, argumentative :)
<cwillu> in general, most hardware _is_ supported to some extent by the chipset manufacturers
<indus> cwillu, but nvm
<cwillu> indus, I'm trying :p
<indus> :)
<indus> ok thanks though, that mobo question plagues me no end
<indus> i will read more about it
<cwillu> I can't remember the last time I had somethign on a mobo not work properly out of the box
 * indus goes for a smoke
<cwillu> you haven't yet specified an actual problem :p
<indus> cwillu, just the ati one, cant plunge because need 3d
<indus> and free drivers dont yet support the 4000 series
<cwillu> indus, you should probably wait for the official ubuntu release, or at least a beta
<indus> cwillu, no sorry no patience for that :D
<indus> ill wait till alpha 3
<cwillu> indus, funny you should say that :p
<indus> or until it looks different
<indus> ok gtg
<indus> laters
<cwillu> my argumentative pose is reflective of my impatience with you :p
 * cwillu upgrades to indus alpha 0.94
<cwillu> bah, segfault
<bitsfritz> Hello alltogether, I'm not familiar using IRC so please be patient with faults I might do ;o))
<yofel> !hi | bitsfritz
<ubottu> bitsfritz: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu+1! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<bitsfritz> I get troubles with xmodmap since Ubuntu 8.04 or 8.10 which I found several related bugs, but no enlighting answers or fixing. This is still present in lucid lynx alpha - Is this the right place to ask?
<Lord-Readman> ask and someone might be able to help out
<cwillu> bitsfritz, checking and filing bugs on launchpad is probably the most useful thing;  there's often good workarounds available, and that's the best place for information to be documented
<cwillu> I can't speak for all of us, but most of my replies consist of checking launchpad for relevant bugs, and linking the asker to them;  if you can do that yourself, then that's even better :)
<cwillu> In that context, discussion here is useful to find people to duplicate/test/confirm/whatever
<BUGabundo_remote> cwillu: LP and upstream
<cwillu> bitsfritz, LP and upstream :p
 * BUGabundo_remote returns to hiding with a smile in its face
 * cwillu is lazy, and strongly encourages all projects everywhere to use launchpad :p
<bitsfritz> I visited Launchpad and all related issues told me something like: "good point - you'r great!". I dont't wo
<bitsfritz> want to add one more of those
<bitsfritz> ;o))
<cwillu> bitsfritz, reading all the comments is also good :)
<cwillu> but yes, if it's already been reported, and you're sure its the same issue, then feel free to click the "This bug affects me too" and "subscribe me" without adding a "me too" comment :)
<bitsfritz> I've put the list of bugs I found here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/362608/
<bitsfritz> maybe this helps. But looking at me writing this, I think one more whicht collects them all might be a good Idea ;o))
<cwillu> not necessarily, if they're not actually duplicates, then that just _really_ confuses things for the developers
<cwillu> bitsfritz, in your own words, what's the behaviour you're seeing?
<bitsfritz> In my words: xmodmap doesn't map the keybord in an usable way.
<cwillu> more specific
<cwillu> what makes it unusable?
<BluesKaj> hiyas
<BUGabundo_remote> hey BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi BUGabundo_remote
<bitsfritz> I've made an xmodmapfile for my germa laptop keybord which enhances some missing keys. That works on every linux I've tried except ubuntu since al least 8.10
<cwillu> bitsfritz, have you tried a recent'ish debian?
<cwillu> (alternatively, what recent distros work fine?)
<bitsfritz> The last I tried was a knoppix 6.x and a recent grml both work fine
<cwillu> no idea what their x looks like
<cwillu> care to try a fedora livecd?  my first reflex is that this is an xorg auto-detection/related thingie, but I"m not really up to speed on the evdev/input-framework stuff
<cwillu> it'd be interesting to find another distro with the same problem
<bitsfritz> cwillu, as I told it might be a good Idea to setup a new bug, for the mentioned ones show symptoms of what I see, but don't tell the whole story - so it won't be a duplikate
<cwillu> fair enough, although the results of any experiments are prime details to include on such a bug report :)
<bitsfritz> Yes this is what I think of. Give me some time to collect the information and provide them in a usable way.
<bitsfritz> Will You lurk around here a later time so that I can anounce you the bug number?
<cwillu> I'm always in channel, although I'm going to be afk for about a day or so.  There should be lots of other people active though, especially given a nice monday morning :)
<cwillu> #ubuntu-bugs may also be apropos, given that this is an issue you've seen on previous releases (although myself I'd put the focus on fixing thing for the next release;  I'm just an interested by-stander though, so don't take that as official :p)
<_stink_> hey folks.  just installed lucid 64 bit and upgraded stuff as normal.  now as i go to install the package ldm-server (among other things), it seems to be working fine until apt gets to the line "Setting up ldm-server... (2:2.0.53-0ubuntu1)", then it sits essentially forever.  the latest line in /var/log/dpkg.log is "... status half-configured ldm-server 2:2.0.53-0ubuntu1", and no more activity.  i know others may not have tr
<bitsfritz> I'd like to see fixed that for the next release which is LTS.
<alkisg> _stink_: if you restart openbsd-inetd from another terminal, it continues
<_stink_> alkisg: :D good seeing you here!
<alkisg> :)
<_stink_> alkisg: i see.  this was known?
<alkisg> _stink_: I'm not sure. I experienced it today, but I don't think there's a bug report filed for it
<alkisg> It may have to do with upstart-ifying openbsd-inetd
<_stink_> alkisg: ok.  i also tried ctrl-c'ing it, and apt seems to have smartly noticed and recovered at the end.
<coz_> things seems to be working well so far :)   just did update after a week of the system being down :)
<BluesKaj> I have dirs dying when i try to open them in dolphin or konq ...it's getting tiresome :P
<cjohnston> Interested in learning about how to do development work in Ubuntu? Join in on the Ubuntu Developer Week to learn! Ubuntu Developer Week is starting in approx. 30 minutes in #ubuntu-classroom and #ubuntu-classroom-chat   - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek for more info
<dirty> anyone help me with hotsync with palm pre
<gnomefreak> anyone know what folder/file that holds deams that are loaded by default
<cwillu> deams
<cwillu> ?
<gnomefreak> sorry deamons
<cwillu> gnome daemons, or system?
<gnomefreak> daemons
<cwillu> /etc/init is where /etc/init.d/ lives as upstart jobs now
<gnomefreak> better yet system
<gnomefreak> thanks
<cwillu> /etc/init/tty1 is a good example of the bare minimum
<cwillu> most of the converted jobs aren't exactly as simple as they could be :p
<gnomefreak> cwillu: /etc/init/tty1 is empty
<cwillu> tty1.conf, sorry
<cwillu> (tty1 doesn't exist)
<gnomefreak> there used to be a file for daemons (a single file)
<cwillu> mm?
<cwillu> nope, although you were probably thinking of inittab
<gnomefreak> i dont recall the file its been a while
<cwillu> or you mean network daemons?
<cwillu> name a couple daemons, to make sure we're talking about the same thing
<gnomefreak> udev dbus cron wicd
<gnomefreak> ect...
<cwillu> those were always /etc/init.d/ scripts, with symlinks into /etc/rc123.d/
<gnomefreak> averent(spelling)
<cwillu> don't recall that they were ever defined in a single file
<gnomefreak> that is empty as well :)
<cwillu> well, what _do_ you have in /etc/init?
<gnomefreak> way too many things loading at start up
<gnomefreak> alot
<gnomefreak> cwillu: would renaming files stop them from loading or will it just spawn another file
<cwillu> gnomefreak, only .conf files will be executed
<cwillu> but renaming it while keeping the .conf won't change anything, it'll still run
<gnomefreak> cwillu: there doesnt seem like there is a way in the file to stop it from loading on startup without clearing the file
<gnomefreak> example sudo gedit avahi-daemon.conf is a simple script however there doesnt seem to ba anything to stop it
<cwillu> commenting out the "start" line should do it, assuming that it's not explicitly started by another job, which it shouldn't
<gnomefreak> start on (filesystem and started dbus)
<gnomefreak> stop on stopping dbus
<cwillu> on the other hand, I can assure you that avahi-daemon isn't what's holding up your boot :p
<gnomefreak> cwillu: correct however i dont need it
<cwillu> avahi-daemon itself will pay attention to /etc/defaults/avahi*
<cwillu> but in general, renaming the file to something that doesn't end in .conf, or commenting out the start line, or removing the package, all of these are viable options :p
<cwillu> if you don't need it, you should probably just remove it
<gnomefreak> cwillu: thnaks trying to remove them now
<cwillu> (meant to remove the packages)
<cwillu> not quite sure how the "config files on package upgrade" thing is generally handled with upstart jobs
<gnomefreak> cwillu: i am removing packages it just i wish some would remove only themselves example: bluetooth IIRC removes alot of gnome packages
<gnomefreak> bluetooth wants to remove ubuntu-standard
<duffydack> fglrx still broken
<komputes> Gnome Nautilus - Can't see full path of files, because there is no longer a "Pencil Icon"
<komputes> Anyone else using Lucid having issues telling what path they are in because of this?
<coz_> mm let me check
<coz_> komputes,  same here apparenlty
<komputes> coz_: I'm thinking of reporting this, let me check if someone has
<BUGabundo_remote> komputes: press ctrl+l
<alkisg> On a newly installed system I have LANG=el_US.utf8 instead of el_US.UTF-8, and that breaks a lot of programs. Is this some transitional phase? Which of the two is the correct one?
<coz_> there you go
<komputes> BUGabundo_remote: that does nothing for me, still in icon view, still no path bar
<BUGabundo_remote> wfm
<BUGabundo_remote> I can after that see/edit the path
<BUGabundo_remote> its 'l' as in lol
<komputes> that's odd
<komputes> ok
<BUGabundo_remote> no CAPS i' from I'am
<komputes> BUGabundo_remote: bizarre they would put that in the Go menu, I was expecting it under View
<komputes> well I feel less bad since the feature is still there :D thanks BUGabundo_remote
<BUGabundo_remote> np
<nperry> Finally fixed my netbook so can abuse works wifi when the boss isn't in
<bjsnider> well, that's good. that's certainly what ubuntu is all about
<prefrontal> in lucid after boot I have to run ifup eth0 and also start kdm, otherwise I don't get network or a display manager
<yofel> prefrontal: is your system up to date? We did have issues with kdm, but that was fixed
<prefrontal> yes i just did a do-release-upgrade
<prefrontal> do you think the kdm issue could be a runlevel issue?
<yofel> well, not runlevel, upstart is different
<prefrontal> well once i run them everything works fine, so it seems to point at a common cause
<prefrontal> startup related
<yofel> prefrontal: open /etc/init/kdm.conf in an editor and look at the 'start on' expression that states the requirements for kdm to run on boot
<prefrontal> filesystem, hal, tty-device-added, graphics-device-added
<yofel> ok, your system is NOT up-to-date
<prefrontal> http://pastebin.ca/raw/1765695
<yofel> the hal depens was removed a while ago, (that was the issue that was fixed)
<prefrontal> hmm, but the only out of date packages i have right now are kubuntu-konqueror-shortcuts libplot2c2 libpng12-0 libpng12-dev libpstoedit0c2a pstoedit python-launchpadlib rsync
<yofel> prefrontal: here's mine: http://yofel.pastebin.com/f73cde525
<prefrontal> it must be a bug in the kdm package. perhaps it is not overwriting kdm.conf on upgrade
<prefrontal> i just downloaded the latest kdm package and it contains the kdm.conf that you have
<prefrontal> ohh... hmm. dist-upgrade suggests i need a new kdm
<prefrontal> ok, brb:)
<prefrontal> yofel, that fixed my kdm, thanks
<yofel> yw
<prefrontal> i still have a network issue. i get an ip address, nfs mounts work, nis login works, i can ssh to this box, but i can't get online. i have to run ifdown eth0 && ifup eth0, then it works
<yofel> o.O
<yofel> does 'ping google.com' work in a terminal?
<prefrontal> no
<yofel> could be a DNS issue
<prefrontal> host unreachable
<prefrontal> yes i think it is some kind of dns issue, since the ip for google works
<prefrontal> but then, why does it work after i bring the network interace down and then back up again?
<yofel> prefrontal: you should check the contents of /etc/resolv.conf , NM should add the DNS ips there
<prefrontal> nameserver in resolv.conf is the same as dns-nameservers in /etc/network/interfaces
<yofel> prefrontal: you should also check /var/log/syslog for any NM errors
<yofel> oh
<yofel> you use interfaces...
<yofel> lets see
<yofel> hm, but if resolv.conf has the DNS entry then it should work fine...
<prefrontal> brb, need to reboot to see what shows up in syslog
<yofel> can anyone else comment on this too? I'm no expert on debugging networks...
<kklimonda> yay, kernel panic - first one on 10.04
<prefrontal> yofel, i may have found it in syslog. looks crazy. "avahi-daemon[1176]: Failed to open /etc/resolv.conf: Invalid argument"  more: http://pastebin.ca/raw/1765718
<prefrontal> i wonder if this is an out of order device loading issue. could the filesystem not be there yet? seems nuts.
<yofel> no idea, I've never seen such a message
<yofel> google might be of more help
<prefrontal> yep, am looking
<rmunn> prefrontal: What happens when you run "dig www.google.com"?
<prefrontal> rmunn, is it worth a reboot? ;-)
<prefrontal> i know that its a dns issue
<prefrontal> i plugged in google's ip and it worked
<rmunn> prefontal: Probably not -- but running dig might tell you which DNS server (if any) it's trying to use
<BUGabundo> bRoas o/
<rmunn> prefrontal: I had a problem once where I had two DNS servers running on my network, and one of them wasn't properly configured. Lots of head-scratching until I used dig.
<prefrontal> rmunn, ok, the next time i reboot i will examine with dig, thanks
<DanaG> weird... after plymouth, my screen still does a mode-switch.
<myrradin> does anyone else thinkg that iwlwifi doesn't work very well in karmic or lucid ?
<crimsun> myrradin: sorry, but you're going to need to give a lot more hw and dmesg detail than that
<crimsun> i.e., trivially /someone/ "thinks that iwlwifi doesn't work very well in karmic or lucid"
<myrradin> crimsun: this happens to me a lot: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/429035/comments/55
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 429035 in linux "[Karmic] Intel Pro/Wireless 3945BG (driver: iwl3945) disconnects frequently at random" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<myrradin> it worked for me in jaunty, my memory is not that great but I THINK back then it used the ipw2200 driver, and the daemon, the firmware
<crimsun> myrradin: have you tried using compat-wireless-2.6.33-rc5.tar.bz2 ?
<myrradin> crimsun: no.  what is that?  i just looked in apt-cache and synaptic, i don't see it
<myrradin> crimsun: is that available for lucid?
<Sarvatt> does it happen in another OS? there are problems with some broadcom drivers used on routers that have problems connecting to intel clients for instance (not sure if you are using a linux based router)
<myrradin> Sarvatt: my wireless nic works in windows xp.  it worked in jaunty.  i have had troubles connecting to my own router-running-linux (tomato), apple airport, and random access point at various coffee shops
<Sarvatt> yeah tomato specifically is one that has problems with intel clients if you use the ND firmware
<myrradin> how do i fix, besides stop using ubuntu?
<Sarvatt> nvram set wl_reg_mode=off
<Sarvatt> nvram commit
<Sarvatt> on the router
<myrradin> what is ND firmware?
<Sarvatt> or switch away from a ND release
<myrradin> that's firmware on my wireless router?
<Sarvatt> yes
<Sarvatt> there are 2 versions of tomato, ND and normal, ND has newer broadcom drivers on it but has problems with intel clients, you can use those commands i pasted in a shell on it or switch to the non ND one. I'm not sure if your router requires a ND  firmware though but both are offered on the download page
<myrradin> in my workplace i have two wifi routers.  i can't connect to the one running tomato (i'll try your suggestion) , the other one is a cisco business router smoething something.  if i run karmic or lucid, i can't even see the access point, it's not available to try to connect to, really weird
<BluesKaj> I wonder why my fstab disappeared after an kernel upgrade..did a cat /etc/fstab and copied it to /etc/fstab and edited it fit my previous file , but it fails to boot
<Sarvatt> myrradin: it could very well be a kernel problem but intel clients dropping connections like that is a _really_ common problem with tomato firmware (and anything else using the newer broadcom drivers). might be worth looking into that is all
<myrradin> Sarvatt: i wish it was possible to compile the old intel ipw2200 stuff in current kernels, but it doesn't appear to be possible anymore
<myrradin> so what's a good USB wireless nic that uses a chip that ubuntu has a driver for that works 99.99 percent of the time ?
<BluesKaj> myrradin, well I can tell what not to ...belkin, been struggling with a usb wifi for a week, no luck
<kklimonda> great, new anjuta crashes on code completion - time to go back to vim I guess
<myrradin> i went out and bought a usb wireless nic... it appears to use intel 3945, oops
<BluesKaj> myrradin, but what brand usb?
<crimsun> hint: for usb wifi, go with an atheros chipset.
<BUGabundo> thanks crimsun
<crimsun> the two reliable usb wifi devices I have are driven by rtl8187 and ar9170usb, respectively
<myrradin> myrradin: I wonder what chip this is? http://www.amazon.com/BlueProton-High-Gain-Wireless-802-11g-Adapter/dp/B001GQLLSW/ref=pd_cp_e_1
<myrradin> oops
<myrradin> talking to myself
<crimsun> completely Free, which is a bit deal with debugging kernel problems
<crimsun> s/bit/big/
<BluesKaj> crimsun, my belkin keeps trying to use my neighbour's real slow unsecured network..iwlist scan seems to give the neighbour's network priority overmy 2wire , and I've done the etc/network/interfaces tutorials til blue in the face but it refuses to connect ...itwas working very well on jaunty with wicd .
<myrradin> the internet says that is a realtek chip.  will that work ?
<myrradin> ive wasted many hours of my life in getting wireless and ubuntu to work, it is sad
<crimsun> myrradin: wireless.kernel.org has a semi-maintained list of usb ids for wifi adapters
<crimsun> BluesKaj: having never used wicd, I don't know if you can lock a BSSID to an ESSID
<myrradin> Make no mistake, you get what you pay for with this. I bought it to use with my G3 running Ubuntu 9.04. Just as they claim, it worked right away, and the drivers for it are fine. Note that this thing gets extremely hot. Mind-blowingly hot. I can't believe it doesn't have a straight up heating element in it hot.
<crimsun> BluesKaj: it should be possible using wpa_supplicant directly, however.
<BluesKaj> yeah, that was one of the techniques i tried without success
<crimsun> via wpa_cli, too?
<BluesKaj> crimsun, wpa_supplicant and /etc/network/interfaces and cli dhclient commands for starting the network
<myrradin> i just bought an atheros chipset wireless nic, i look forward to not having to complain all of the time about this
<BluesKaj> myrradin, try wicd , itworks well with atheros
<BluesKaj> network manager is flaky
<myrradin> just bought... is being mailed to me now.  for now,i cry about iwlwifi  and intel
<BluesKaj> myrradin, no need to vry, you'll be ok with the intel i'm sure
<myrradin> no, it makes me cry, it sucks, it doesn't work.  it worked with jaunty and the binary driver
#ubuntu+1 2010-01-26
<BluesKaj> hmm, sounds like the one I have
<danbhfive> anyone know anything about nvidia driver not being installable?
<yofel> danbhfive: bug 506618 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 506618 in jockey "Jockey failed to install nvidia current drivers" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/506618
<danbhfive> might be
<danbhfive> yeah, that's it
<danbhfive> thanks!
<yofel> danbhfive: see the instructions here to install the driver anyway https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidLynx/TechnicalOverview#Known%20issues
<mazda01> having sound issues with lucid where it worked out of the box for karmic. i have a Audio device: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT1708/A [Azalia HDAC] (VIA High Definition Audio Controller) per lspci
<mazda01> meaning, i have no sound
<un214> ok who thinks it's a bad idea to upgrade already?
<un214> really? nobody?
<crimsun> well, you're going to hit /something/
<mazda01> nope, whatever the problem may be, it won't be show stopping most likely. go for it! or just run it from a usb stick on the same hardware like I am to test it out
<crimsun> mazda01: where's your alsa-info.sh output?
<mazda01> crimsun, and where am i suppose to know to do that?
<un214> just so long as it boots rescue I know how to back out
<un214> I've been wanting an X server that doesn't use HAL for awhile
<crimsun> mazda01: the DebuggingSoundProblems wiki page? Of course you can also use ubuntu-bug alsa-base
<danbhfive> is anyone else having a problem with dkms and installing a kernel?
<mazda01> crimsun, here ya go: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=305c7512612fcdc9c41469548c326f452f3f9ac9
<crimsun> why are you still using snd-hda-intel: probe_mask=1
<mazda01> crimsun, i added that because I thought it may help, but after restarting pulseaudio i still have no sound. i can remove it if you think it would help
<mazda01> crimsun, didn't work before i had that there either though
<crimsun> remove it, reboot
<mazda01> crimsun, my system is completely stock, installed yesterday with no change besides adding applications BUT sound didn't work from the get go
<mazda01> crimsun, that wouldn
<mazda01> t make a difference as I have stated that i have had no sound from the begining
<crimsun> yes, it does make a difference
<crimsun> when you pass a probe mask, it alters the codec init order
<crimsun> I don't really care if you don't have audible sound right away; I do care that your codec dump is from a pristine boot.
<mazda01> crimsun, im telling you, the sound didn't work before I added that and I haven't rebooted even after adding that.  i'll do  it just to satisfy your curiosity though
<mazda01> crimsun, understood
<mazda01> crimsun, be right back
<mazda01> im back, here's the new file.http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=1d35f9a84ca862eb637a74c018951096b8ccbe0c   also, NOW my sound card is actually appearing within the preferences of sound. where as before it wasn't.
<mazda01> u know what though, last time i booted up, i went and did the system test right away. i wonder if that mde my sound card not work?
<crimsun> Master, Front, Center, LFE, Surround, Side are all muted
<crimsun> e.g., use alsamixer to unmute them ('m')
<mazda01> crimsun, sorry about that, i unmuted it and now it works. i don't know what was up with that. previous to me re-booting, there was no hardware within the sound dialog box. WEIRD!!! here is the system test report if you can use it. file:///home/ubuntu/.cache/checkbox/submission.xml
<crimsun> I don't think I can reach through the intarwebs and pull that file from your home directory ;)
<mazda01> crimsun, ha, i didn't even realize that it was my home directory.
<mazda01> crimsun, here ya go if they can help, http://pastebin.com/f20f6ecb1
<mazda01>     although i feel like a fool. i swear the sound didnt work and it had nothing to do with mute because before coming on the channel i ran alsamixer and everything, there was no hardware listed within sound preferences. i have been using ubuntu since breezy
<mazda01> crimsun, HA, i knew it. the sound stopped working!!! it must be due to the system test, running a audio test makes it stop working. what can i provide you know to show it doesn't work?
<mazda01> crimsun, http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=a58a265cbbd25d7be9580f2d13d4330c199cbc83
<mazda01> crimsun, if i hold the cursor over the speaker, it says, 85% output -4.3 dB and Dummy Output
<mazda01> crimsun, here are some piccs of sound preferences dialog. http://img686.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshothfq.png, http://img196.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot1wn.png
<\vish> hmm... is libsdl1.2debian-alsa being replaced by libsdl1.2debian-pulseaudio?
<\vish> updates ask to remove the -alsa , or is it just broken dependencies?
<crimsun> \vish: using Ubuntu?
<crimsun> \vish: If so, it's intentional. I seeded that change.
<crimsun> mazda01: unfortunately that second alsa-info.sh doesn't tell me anything. You should get me a verbose log (wiki/PulseAudio/Log).
<crimsun> mazda01: note that a "dummy output" for PA is used when some other app has monopolized the sound device.
<\vish> crimsun: yeah , ubuntu.. thankx
 * \vish updates
<un214> gak lucid installed some kind of X console by default
<un214> how do I set this back to a real text console?
<un214> ok that wasn't quite it
<un214> something happened to the console graphics mode
<un214> whatever mode it's using has incorrect hsync for my hardware
<un214> that does it
<un214> every single vga= value is wrong
<un214> do I have to compile my own kernel just to get this stupid setting right?
<un214> I know, i must sound like raving lunatic here but I spend most of my time at the console and the right edge is cut off
<Sarvatt> un214: it's called KMS, your text console is at your monitors native resolution
<un214> yeah and it's broke
<Sarvatt> if you want an old ugly console like before you can boot with video=VGA-1:640x480 (replacing VGA-1 with what you use if its different)
<Sarvatt> i dont know if you're using intel or ati because they both have KMS but you can boot with i915.modeset=0 or radeon.modeset=0 for now depending on which you use to not use KMS also
<Sarvatt> are you sure its broken, and not just your monitors settings being wrong?
<un214> well since X has no problem ...
<un214> all right let's see what VGA-1 does
<Sarvatt> is it a crt or lcd? possible you have gnome switching to a different refresh rate after it starts
<un214> Sarvatt: sorry, didn't work
<Sarvatt> xrandr say you're using vga-1?
<un214> how should I know?
<un214> what's it take to break KMS
<un214> it wants a different monitor alignment than X does.
<un214> very sorry, but it's gotta go
<un214> sigh, looks like I'm compiling a kernel after all
<bjsnider> you're compiling a kernel because you don't like kernel mode setting?
<un214> that's right bjsnider
<un214> I can't find a way to turn the setting off so out that component goes
<un214> I went and booted previous kernel to get a usable console back
<un214> why the heck is tex part of build-dep for kernel?!?
<un214> ugh can't find KMS in the .config file either
<un214> nice one cannot turn off framebuffer console because somebody depends on it
<un214> anybody know a faster way to get rid of kms?
<DanaG> E: alsa-sink.c: ALSA woke us up to write new data to the device, but there was actually nothing to write!
<DanaG> E: alsa-sink.c: Most likely this is a bug in the ALSA driver 'snd_hda_intel'. Please report this issue to the ALSA developers.
<DanaG> E: alsa-sink.c: We were woken up with POLLOUT set -- however a subsequent snd_pcm_avail() returned 0 or another value < min_avail.
<Q-FUNK> hm.. this firefox 3.6 succesfully launched exactly once
<Q-FUNK> now, it refuses to restart.
<alkisg> If a newer package was uploaded in Lucid 1 hour ago, how long does it usually take to reach the mirrors? Hours? Days?
<alkisg> Whoops never mind it just got here :)
<DanaG> www.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/Screenshot-gbrainy.png
<DanaG> somebody wasn't very "brainy" when creating that layout.
<IdleOne> that is ugly
<IdleOne> heh
<BUGabundo_remote> morning
<ideasman42> Hi there, Im `an upstream` and being requested to license every file in my project before distrobution, what does this mean for binary files?
<ripps> ideasman42: that's probably a better question for #ubuntu-motu, but as far as I understand it, we're legally not allowed to redistribute your software unless it's published under gpl, cc, bsd, etc. By licesning it as such, you've given us permission to package it for debian/ubuntu without you coming to sue for theft later down the road.
<ideasman42> ripps, its totally GPL/Creative commons
<ideasman42> but I wasnt sure how to lisence 3D models
<ideasman42> As in practically how to include the license
<ripps> ideasman42: *shrugs* I wouldn't know, I think most packages just but a COPYING file in the root directory of source that states what the license of the entire source is, just to be safe. Once again, probably a better question for the MOTU's
<ideasman42> thanks, Ill ask in that room
<duffydack> oo, firefox 3.6 installed
<ripps> Hmmm.... It seems that I still have HAL installed, wasn't that supposed to be removed by now? Should I just remove it?
<yofel> ripps: I don't know about ubuntu, but at least kubuntu still needs it
<vish> ripps: it was brought back in.. [some process depended on it] i forgot :s
<mazda01> crimsun, well, how can unmonopolize the sound card. im telling you, it's that "system testing" within the system, admin menu
<Q-FUNK> any suggestion for Bug #512673 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 512673 in firefox "firefox: since 3.6 replaced 3.5, haven't been able to start it more than once" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/512673
<yofel> Q-FUNK: can you run 'firefox' from a terminal and see what you get?
<Q-FUNK> yofel: I get nothing.  no stderr output whatsoever.
<yofel> o.O
<Q-FUNK> it just exists immediately
<Q-FUNK> exits
<yofel> not sure, maybe ask in #ubuntu-mozillateam
<Q-FUNK> ah, we have such a channel?
<yofel> yep ;)
<Ian_Corne> how's the nvidia driver for lucid working out?
<yofel> Ian_Corne: works fine, but jockey still isn't fixed afaik
<test1122> !test
<ubottu> hrm?
<ripps> Q-FUNK: if i recall, alot of the problems with firefox-3.6 has to do with it's apparmor profile
<Q-FUNK> ah, that could be worth testing. let's purge apparmor for a test.
<Q-FUNK> ripps: nope.  still ain't it.
<ripps> Q-FUNK: apparmor is a kernel module, you can't just purge it. Doesn't the #ubuntu-mozilla say to install firefox-3.6 from ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable in it's topic?
<Q-FUNK> ripps: that package has entered lucid toda
<Q-FUNK> brb
<BluesKaj> 'morning folks
<Italian_Plumber> Hello.  The installation CD asks me what packages I want to install (Lamp, DNS, etc)... does it get those packages from the CD or from the web?
<Q-FUNK> re
<Q-FUNK> purging all apparmor packages and rebooting still doesn't fix it.
<BluesKaj> Italian_Plumber, depends on your choice of applications and which live cd , some apps may be on the others will be downloaded ,
<BluesKaj> on the cd
<BluesKaj> BBL
<Italian_Plumber> That's what I thought.  Thanks!
<Italian_Plumber> I wanted to make sure that I switched over to my local apt-cacher before installing or updating.
<yofel> Q-FUNK: there's usually no need to purge apparmor, just 'sudo service apparmor stop' ...
<yofel> Q-FUNK: also, the firefox apparmor profile belongs to the firefox package, not apparmor
<Q-FUNK> right, so it would have been updated prior to upload
<Q-FUNK> actually, the reason why "firefox" won't report anything is because it's a shell script, plus it doesn't have -e set
<Q-FUNK> directly launching /usr/lib/firefox-3.6/firefox-bin reports this, though:
<Q-FUNK> usr/lib/firefox-3.6/firefox-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libxul.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Italian_Plumber> Is this normal?  http://pastebin.com/m6442658b  what's with all the "none"s?
<BluesKaj> Italian_Plumber, http://pwet.fr/man/linux/commandes/posix/df
<BluesKaj>  I'm getting a bit fed up with dirs dying unexpectedly
<pif> hi, how do I install a firefox language pack? I now have 3.6 with an incompatible language pack
<Q-FUNK> yofel: ah. launching firefox with -safe-mode works, so I'm guessing that some extension or non-default setting is the culprit but which one?
<Q-FUNK> pif: I'm guessing that updated language packs will be uploaded soon.
<BluesKaj> firefox is becoming a problem for some , I think mozilla is rushing the newer versions out the door too quickly
<pif> aha, ok, what are their names? I can't find them for 3.5
<Q-FUNK> BluesKaj: I hope that LTS+1 would dump firefox in favor of chromium.
<Q-FUNK> pif: they are a part of the normal language packs.
<BluesKaj> Q-FUNK, I'm using chrome-beta for linux , chromium seems differnt and clunkier , altho I can't understand wgy
<BluesKaj> why
<pif> Q-FUNK: ok
<BluesKaj> Q-FUNK, altho they look exactly alike :)
<Q-FUNK> BluesKaj: here, I have chrome-beta on debian and the daily PPA chromium builds on lucid.  works nicely.
<BluesKaj> Q-FUNK, good to hear
<Q-FUNK> I think that the sooner we get debian's help to sort out the copyright and authorship of everything that's bundled with chromium source, the better this can become group maintained an turned into something really solid.
 * yofel uses chromium when he needs to use websites that don't respect the system color sheme *-.-
<yofel> having black text in a black input box is... not very useful
<yofel> chromium doesn't apply any system colors at all
<Italian_Plumber> you're so nice.  "it's..... not very useful" :)
<BluesKaj> yofel, ff wasn't rendering some pages correctly , whereas chrome and konqueror do a bit better , not always and they've made konq so complicated to setup as a browser that it's not worth the trouble anymore
<yofel> heh, well I use firefox most of the time, dropped konqueror long ago, but chromium is pretty nice
<switchgirl> where can i d/l the latest version of the lts?
<switchgirl> *lucid lynx
<FiremanEd> check the topic
<bjsnider> !daily-live
<yofel> FiremanEd: please read that page (especially the known issues page)
<bjsnider> !daily
<ubottu> Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<yofel> FiremanEd: and you might want to try a daily image too like bjsnider indicates ;)
<Italian_Plumber> Like that lucid server now tells you when a system restart is required. :)
<FiremanEd> Already on Lucid, pardon the fragmented text on channel
<Italian_Plumber> Is this something you would do: put together a lucid box now, with plans to update after April 29th and start using that box as a production machine?
<yofel> FiremanEd: sry, I was busy following a few channels and got the wrong person in the end -.-
<FiremanEd> yofel: no worries
<yofel> Italian_Plumber: well, I would only install lucid now if you actually plan to help on testing, if you want don't then it's better to at least wait for beta
<yofel> I usually use my lucid desktop as the primary desktop and have backups and a second pc if something goes wrong
<Italian_Plumber> I should have added "as a server"
<yofel> hm...........
<yofel> If you really like bleeding edge, then do it, I have lucid running on my home-network server, but I strongly recommend daily backups in this case
<yofel> so you can just revert any updates
<Italian_Plumber> I guess I'm more concerned if that would be a good setup after the machine goes into production.  If something goes wrong before then, I won't cry. :)
<FiremanEd> keyword is Bleeding Edge.  Expect things to be broken here and there
<Italian_Plumber> yeah, good point.
<dholbach> Day 2 of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek starting in #ubuntu-classroom (on irc.freenode.net) in 17 minutes!
<switchgirl> the sourcefile is corrupted on http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/lucid/alpha-2/lucid-desktop-i386.iso
<yofel> switchgirl: really? lemme test
<bjsnider> if true, let them know in the motu channel
<Italian_Plumber> I downloaded the torrent yesterday with no problems.
<om26er> !test
<ubottu> hrm?
<yofel> !ping
<ubottu> Here I am, brain the size of a planet and you expect me to respond to a ping? How depressing.
<mileslane> Can anyone here answer questions about problems with Grub2?
<mileslane> I installed Wubi 9.10 and then upgraded to Lucid.  I find that the new Lucid kernel won't boot and neither will my custom kernel builds.
<yofel> mileslane: did you try to disable 'splash' on boot? Plymouth does seem to cause an unbootable system sometimes
<mileslane> yofel:  Yes, I did try this.  My attempts to boot a custom kernel fail with a message saying that the kernel must be loaded first.
<yofel> o.O
<mileslane> yofel:  My attempts to boot the latest Lucid kernel fails differently.  IIRC, the message indicates a problem mounting the root filesystem (loopmounted from an NTFS partition)
<yofel> well, I don't think I can help you, I don't know anything about WUBI, and I've never seen that error
<onetinsoldier> hi all
<mileslane> yofel:  Thanks.
<onetinsoldier> can anyone who has upgraded to the latest tell me if firefox 3.6 is working ok in lucid? safe to go ahead and upgrade? if no one knows, i'll find just upgrade and find out. i was just curious before i go ahead ;-)
<CosmiChaos> well i never saw firefox broke for me and i tried since karmic various alphas betas and now 3.6, i see no point
<CosmiChaos> onetinsoldier, remember always to backup your person data especially when upgrading to a alpha/beta
<onetinsoldier> CosmiChaos: roger. so, you haven't had a working firefox 3.6 yet?
<CosmiChaos> onetinsoldier, well no but i really use chromium-browser for daily things
<onetinsoldier> CosmiChaos: oh yes. i know about running debian 'sid' type beta OS
<CosmiChaos> i just have it right there sometimes checking if chromium-daily broke :D
<onetinsoldier> CosmiChaos: ok, roger. thanks :-)
<onetinsoldier> well, here goes
<CosmiChaos> onetinsoldier, this is not ubuntu nor linux relatet, always backup productive data when testing out new developement software
<CosmiChaos> thats the point
<onetinsoldier> no doubt. and, i do!
<onetinsoldier> it's like someone said the other day. data that has not been backed is not important data
<onetinsoldier> in other words, if it had been important data, then it would already be backed up
<CosmiChaos> you most likely fit it when sepratiing a /home partition
<CosmiChaos> ;)
<onetinsoldier> it you lose data, it must not have been that important ;-)
<CosmiChaos> see it other way around: backup is for people that freightens the loss of their data
<CosmiChaos> if you dont fear downloaded bs sure you need no backup :D
<DanaG> Better way to word things: For important data, always make sure it exists in at least two dfiferent, physically independent places.
<CosmiChaos> DanaG, well you can dig the pc into a bunker too in case bombs will be dropped xD
<acicula> what does UBUNTU: SAUCE stand for in the kernel git messages
<DanaG> Ubuntu's "secret sauce" -- their tweaks to the kernel.
<CosmiChaos> its ubuntus' sauce :)
<onetinsoldier> a saucy and sassy kernel? heck, i don't know
<acicula> is the SAUCE maintained separate from the upstream fixes , cant really tell from looking at the git page
<onetinsoldier> what DanaG said. i know they add a couple things in the lucid kernel, suach as some filesystem called 'aufs' i think it was.... then a SELinux measure called 'apparmor'
<onetinsoldier> such*
<CosmiChaos> i need to know sauce for what?
<acicula> CosmiChaos: u dont , unless you are poking around the kernel git tree
<CosmiChaos> i just read the kernel daily digest, thats enough for some years :)
<CosmiChaos> in fact i break my head at most of the very first sign that the replys start with, but well :)
<DanaG> when'll ubuntu get 2.6.33?
<CosmiChaos> wasnt it at no time?
<Pici> I don't think we will
<onetinsoldier> i'm willing to guess that lucid won't get it
<DanaG> Even if it's PPA, that's fine.
<DanaG> But... the ubuntu mainline builds donkernel
<DanaG> er
<DanaG> the ubuntu mainline builds don't have Staging drivers enabled.
<CosmiChaos> 10.10 will likely dont get it but 2.6.34, comparing the next release feature freeze date with the possible kernel release window
<CosmiChaos> but if 2.6.33/34 turn out to take much more time, you may have the same procedure than this release
<acicula> so how is the ubuntu kernel tree synced with the maintained vanilla version if at all
<CosmiChaos> DanaG, but you can always try compiling latest kernel on your own
<simba_> are there a place where i can find the changes made day to day for lucid?
<Pici> simba_: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/lucid-changes
<simba_> Pici, thank you
<onetinsoldier> you could also install 'apt-listchanges'
<onetinsoldier> if you have lucid installed that is ;-)
<Pici> apt-listchanges is a must-have for testing imo. Also for any LTS or server isntall.
<simba_> onetinsoldier, will do that to..just reinstalled, and is only offered a partial update now...
<onetinsoldier> simba_: roger. cheers and good luck :-)
<tsimpson> you can also see the changelog of a package with "aptitude changelog <package>"
<onetinsoldier> nice tsimpson
<h0rnman> good morning everyone
<simba_> morning,
<onetinsoldier> hello there
<simba_> tsimpson,  hmm aptitude changelog might not work if you only have partial upgrade avail, it seems.
<h0rnman> a question for those who know more than me....in Lucid, which configuration file controls the execution of rc.<whatever> scripts?  More clearly, perhaps, which file controls runlevel changes.  in Debian, i believe it is /etc/inittab, but I do not see an equivalent in Ubuntu
<tsimpson> simba_: it should go off whatever sources/versions apt sees
<simba_> tsimpson, yes, it triet to fetch the file but i guess it is not updated to the mirror i use yet.
<tsimpson> it's hard-coded to use changelogs.ubuntu.com
<onetinsoldier> h0rnman: i don't know. you might need to look at a package named 'upstart'
<simba_> tsimpson, yea i didnt notice "E: Couldn't fetch URL http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/g/gnome-control-center/gnome-control-center_2.29.6-0ubuntu1/changelog"
<Pici> !upstart | h0rnman more info here
<ubottu> h0rnman more info here: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<onetinsoldier> thanks Pici
<h0rnman> ah...excellent....thank you
<komputes> What has happened to /proc/bus/usb/ in Lucid? I am trying to mount usb as defined here (instructions for karmic): https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox/USB
<genii> komputes: "Note: Only the non-free version has USB support at present."     So you're using the commercial paid VBox version then?
<komputes> genii: PLUE, it's free, just not GPL friendly
<charlie-tca> Don't have to use paid version, but usb in version 3. plus is installed automatically now, you don't have to do anything special to mount it
<charlie-tca> komputes: you got virtual box to install in lucid?
<komputes> charlie-tca: yeah, that was never an issue for me
<charlie-tca> I couldn't get it to work yet, a couple of days ago
<komputes> charlie-tca: from the web site or from the repositories? PLUE or OSE?
<charlie-tca> website
<charlie-tca> I gave up on OSE, it is too limited for what I need
<komputes> charlie-tca: what error/issue did you get/have?
<charlie-tca> kernel was wrong
<charlie-tca> I will have to try it again. Are you installing the karmic version in lucid?
<arand> Soo, yahoo as the default search engine in FF Lucid, how nice..
<myrradin> why not bing?
<arand> One step at the time, I guess.
<arand> Boiled frog idea you know.
<myrradin> no, i dont.  what do you mean.
<arand> Drop a frog in boiling water and it will jump out and survive, drop the frog in slowly heated water and it will boild to death.
<simba_> i tried bing when i was running w7, i ended up typing google in the bing search.
<myrradin> so you're saying we're going to boil google to death?
<arand> myrradin: We're the frogs, right? If they switched to Bing and got paid by MS I figure quite a lot of people would simply jump ship, yahoo is a conveniently small step that people might complain like crazy, but still stick with it for the time being.
<arand> I hope honestly it is a bad joke, alas, april is far away..
<myrradin> oh is this part of the firefox foundation recommending everyone use bing
<arand> Nah, recent post on the mailing list: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2010-January/030065.html
<arand> "Canonical has negotiated a revenue
<arand> sharing deal with Yahoo!"
<myrradin> if it makes canonical some money , great !
<myrradin> if they magically fix iwlwifi and intel, wonderful !
<arand> Maybe, but I still don't think it's a good decision..
<arand> Yahoo is a horrible page and will make ubu look bad.. I guess they might do something cleaner with the startpage, but still, every single search...
<myrradin> that's ok.  one day yahoo will be a meta redirect to Bing
<arand> Hmm, I guess so, *sigh*
<xguru> anyone else's firefox break with today's updates?
<simba_> xguru, update-manager refuse to upgrade firefox here...
<IdleOne> I say we blame yahoo
<xguru> http://pastebin.com/d571fca4d
<onetinsoldier> xguru: my upgrade went fine. i'll look at your pastebin here in a moment
<robin0800> xguru: works here too
<xguru> when i launch it with the desktop launcher it crashes, it crashes in terminal, then alt+f2 gksu firefox ....that works fine
<onetinsoldier> xguru: i don't know what 'libmoonloaderxpi' is yet, but i don't have that installed...
<xguru> onetinsoldier: its a linux version of silverlight
<onetinsoldier> ok, i'm not fmailiar with that either. but perhaps you could enlighten me. i noticed that a search for 'loaderxpi' doesn't come with anything. is this a piece of third party software?
<robin0800> xguru: perhaps libmoonloaderxpi is not compatible with version 3.6
<xguru> onetinsoldier: its a plugin from novell that allows me to listen to music from websites....thats about all i know
<xguru> robin0800: i can't find it being installed in synaptic
<onetinsoldier> xguru: roger. cool
<simba_> moonlight-plugin-mozilla?
<simba_> think that was the linux version of silverlight
<xguru> simba_: I know i had it installed prior to the update, but it shows not installed in synaptic
<xguru> anyhow i still dont know why it works with gksu firefox
<onetinsoldier> a newer version is out than what's available in ubuntu
<onetinsoldier> of the moonlight software
<simba_> the v1 works better that the v2 when connecting to some places
<voidmage> so if i don't have moonlight is the 3.6 upgrade in the repositories safe?
<DanaG> if you ran firefox as root, your firefox profile is likely OWNED by root.
<onetinsoldier> voidmage: yes
<yofel> xguru: can you try if it works if you stop apparmor?
<yofel> xguru: and did you try it with a new profile?
<xguru> yofel: how do i disable apparmor?  And i have not tried with a new profile
<yofel> xguru: 'sudo service apparmor stop'
<yofel> xguru: and you can create a new Profile if you start firefox with -ProfileManager
<xguru> yofel: creating a new profile did the trick....any ideas what might have caused the confusion?
<xguru> yofel: i restarted apparmor and got this... http://pastebin.com/d4d68e641
<yofel> xguru: apparmor is ok
<sbeattie> xguru: just means the the apparmor policies for firefox have been disabled, so apparmor shouldn't be preventing firefox from doing anything.
<yofel> xguru: and if a new Profile works I usually suspect some user addon/plugin to be at fault
<yofel> xguru: did you install moonlight on OS or user level?
<sbeattie> (if it is, you should see rejections show up in your dmesg|/var/log/kern.log)
<xguru> OS
<xguru> thanks everyone for the help!  learned something new :)
<yofel> xguru: ok, then it should be used in a new Profile as well, you could try to launch the old profile with -safe-mode, disable all addons and enable them one-by-one again
<yofel> bug you first need to re-enable the old profile first
<yofel> in the ProfileManager
<xguru> yofel: started with all plugins disabled.  I enabled them all.  Restarted firefox and everything is fine.  I then added the extension moonlight (which seemed to be the problem) and restarted with everything being fine.
<yofel> heh, fixed itself
<dupondje> finally fixed the aptitude bug :) hope it gets into Lucid now :)
<onetinsoldier> dupondje: what bug is that?
<onetinsoldier> did you file a bug?
<dupondje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/aptitude/+bug/391035
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 391035 in aptitude "aptitude stops displaying downloads" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<onetinsoldier> duffydack: roger
<onetinsoldier> oops, sorry duffydack
<dupondje> :p
<onetinsoldier> dupondje:
<onetinsoldier> dupondje: :)
<dupondje> I forgot again who I need to add to get sponsoring :p
<dupondje> ubuntu-main-sponsors is already added :)
<onetinsoldier> oh :)
<dupondje> now we need to slap some developper :)
<onetinsoldier> a lot of the time there are some in here :-)
<dupondje> but not when you need them :D
<onetinsoldier> of course not! :D
<edgy> hi, I have grub  0.97-29ubuntu59 and grub-common 1.98~20100101-1ubuntu2 installed, so do I have grub 1 or 2 now?!
<onetinsoldier> edgy: what does dpkg -l grub-pc say?
<onetinsoldier> edgy: what does 'dpkg -l grub-pc' say?
<edgy> onetinsoldier: un  grub-pc                         <none>
<onetinsoldier> hmmm
<simba_> edgy, do you have /boot/grub/menu.list or /boot/grub/grub.cfg?
<edgy> simba_: yes I have both files
<edgy> what's the version you have in lucid installed by default?
<onetinsoldier> ii  grub-pc                        1.98~20100101-1ubuntu2         GRand Unified Bootloader, version 2 (PC/BIOS version)
<DanaG> hmm, #ubuntu-kernel seems pretty quiet most of the time.
<edgy> onetinsoldier: you have grub2 package also installed?
<onetinsoldier> grub-pc = grub2
<edgy> onetinsoldier: but there is a separate package called grub2
<onetinsoldier> un  grub2                          <none>
<onetinsoldier> nope
<edgy> onetinsoldier: and the package grub is also un?
<edgy> onetinsoldier: I would install grub-pc then, do you expect i would face a problem?
<onetinsoldier> yes... if you were you, i'd consider doing something like purging the old and and installing the new --> grub-pc
<onetinsoldier> maybe make a copy of your menu.lst file first
<onetinsoldier> i bet it's a little scary here for ya edgy ;-)
<onetinsoldier> just make sure you have everything backed up
<edgy> onetinsoldier: ok I will put my hand on my heart and do it and reboot, please don't evaporate from the channel ;)
<onetinsoldier> ok, good luck! :-) grub-pc(grub2) seems to work pretty nicely though :)
<onetinsoldier> so i think you'll be ok
<dupondje> where are those sweet developpers :P
<acicula> in the sweatshop below, hammering out sweet sweet code
<edgy> onetinsoldier: this is just to say thanks. it works ;)
<onetinsoldier> edgy: hi! you're welcome. congrats :-)
<edgy> what about fgrlx does it work? I mean can I install those drivers for ati from jockey or should I wait?
<edgy> fglrx I mean
<onetinsoldier> they won't work for now
<onetinsoldier> the Xorg version. they ati fglrx drivers haven't been made to work with it yet
<onetinsoldier> there *is* a fix to get them to install into the kernel version that's in Lucid... but alas, they don't work with Xorg 7.5 yet
<edgy> good you told me. thanks
<onetinsoldier> cheers
<edgy> now lucid looks very nice for me. I love it. and this is my main system. normally you keep updating every day or just leave it till another beta comes and then update?
<DanaG> hmm, never did get an answer about the staging drivers in the mainline builds.
<onetinsoldier> i installed just a couple of hours after the Alpha2 was released. since then, i've been updating every day, so far anyway. don't know if i'll keep updating that often or not
<onetinsoldier> DanaG: i wouldn't know or anyting? but, you mean for grub2? i'm just guessing
<onetinsoldier> what are staging drivers?
<acicula> edgy: updating is a double edged sword, you risk stuf breaking but want some updates :P
<onetinsoldier> oh, i see there's a bunch of staging drivers in the kernel
<acicula> DanaG: http://lwn.net/Articles/359208/
<acicula> appearantly the criterium for staging drivers is that it must compile, makes sense to leave it out i guess
<onetinsoldier> yes! kernel compiled and .deb packages built :)
<DanaG> acicula: the thing is, the whole staging MENU is disabled... not just specific drivers.
<DanaG> oh, and I keep getting hangs with "execbuf while wedged".
#ubuntu+1 2010-01-27
<mazda01> crimsun, well, how can unmonopolize the sound card. im telling you, it's that "system testing" within the system, admin menu
<mazda01> anyone know why the system testing menu item within system, admin, takes over my sound card and then changes the sound preferences out put to dummy output? there isn't even a hardware device within the sound hardware tab?
<mazda01> here's alsa-info.sh: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=f4a710fd8bb4adbfedb28890c28849058104b3f5
<Spreadsheet> Hi
<Spreadsheet> I can switch viewports using ctrl-alt-arrow, but I can't close windows using the X
<Spreadsheet> Or click on windows
<Spreadsheet> I can type into them
<Spreadsheet> I killed some processes, gcalctool and firefox that I had open
<Spreadsheet> I could temporarily move the windows, but then it "froze" again
<Spreadsheet> Any help?
<onetinsoldier> wow. hmmm, i don't know right offhand
<Spreadsheet> Has anyone else experienced this?
<Spreadsheet> I think this is really weird. I almost never get crashes or freezes
<Spreadsheet> I can also start applications using Alt-f2
<onetinsoldier> this is in just regular, plain-jane, lucid?
<Spreadsheet> Yeah
<Spreadsheet> GNOME, haven't done much modifications to it
<onetinsoldier> did you just upgrade to lucid just now? or?
<Spreadsheet> Keys work (I can make a new tab in a terminal)
<onetinsoldier> did you install lucid fresh?
<Spreadsheet> Fresh install
<onetinsoldier> roger
<onetinsoldier> using the Alpha2 CD? or a daily-build?
<Spreadsheet> Also, I tried killing another application, leafpad, thinking it would give me some time to move windows, but it didn't
<Spreadsheet> hmm
<Spreadsheet> How do I find out?
<Spreadsheet> I think I am using alpha 1
<onetinsoldier> i installed using the Alpha2 CD just a couple of hours after it was released, which was like, about a week ago
<Spreadsheet> I remember you can use a keyboard key to "grab" a window and move it
<Spreadsheet> What is that, so I can try it?
<onetinsoldier> i haven't had many problems myself
<Spreadsheet> also, I can't click the menus or taskbar
<onetinsoldier> i downloaded it from Softpedia
<onetinsoldier> i think. maybe not. that was where i saw the news that Alpha2 had just come out
<onetinsoldier> Spreadsheet: the 'alt' key?
<onetinsoldier> to grab a window?
<Spreadsheet> Nope, can't grab it
<onetinsoldier> roger
<Spreadsheet> How do I use apport?
<Spreadsheet> Do I just run apport-something from the terminal? Will it automatically file a bug?
<onetinsoldier> don't know. i've never used. i think it comes up automatically if it detects a crash though
<onetinsoldier> an appcrash
<onetinsoldier> try 'man apport'
<onetinsoldier> or 'apropos apport'
<Spreadsheet> apport isn't a single command
<onetinsoldier> ahh, roger
<onetinsoldier> i did --> apropos apport
<onetinsoldier> and i'd say... try the 'ubuntu-bug' command
<Spreadsheet> ok
<onetinsoldier> however. it'd be interesting to solve it. but i'm not sure what's wrong. are you all upgraded to the lastest?
<Spreadsheet> I can't specify a package
<onetinsoldier> are you sure you are fully upgraded?
<Spreadsheet> I'm not upgraded, I don't like upgrades
<onetinsoldier> if you installed the Alpha1, you should definitely upgrade to the latest packages that are available
<onetinsoldier> the latest Lucid
<Spreadsheet> Then I will need to restart
<onetinsoldier> yes. after updating to the latest, you'd probably need to restart
<Spreadsheet> I mean to get it working
<Spreadsheet> Being able to move windows around
<onetinsoldier> oh
<onetinsoldier> i see
<Spreadsheet> I have a screen session, so I will stay her
<Spreadsheet> *here
<Spreadsheet> I will shutdown and then reboot
<Spreadsheet> bbl
<onetinsoldier> roger
<onetinsoldier> good luck
<Spreadsheet> Back
<Spreadsheet> I had to do something
<Spreadsheet> onetinsoldier: hello?
<Spreadsheet> It says I can only do a partial update
<charlie-tca> quit
<onetinsoldier> Spreadsheet: oh?
<onetinsoldier> Spreadsheet: can i see the full message?
<Spreadsheet> Ok
<onetinsoldier> are you using a graphical package manager? or, what command did you use?
<Spreadsheet> update-manager
<onetinsoldier> roger
<Spreadsheet> Not all updates can be installed: Run a partial upgrade, to install as many updates as possible
<onetinsoldier> how about i give you a few 'aptitude' commands to run?
<onetinsoldier> actually, just one
<Spreadsheet> wait
<onetinsoldier> try 'aptitude safe-upgrade'
<onetinsoldier> ok
<Spreadsheet> I want to remove all unnecessary stuff
<onetinsoldier> sudo aptitude autoremove?
<Spreadsheet> fffuu
<onetinsoldier> what's wrong?
<Spreadsheet> These packagers don't know what they are doing
<Spreadsheet> To remove smbclient, I also have to remove ubuntu-desktop
<onetinsoldier> well, ubuntu-desktop depends on smbclient
<onetinsoldier> err, think i have that backawards
<onetinsoldier> anyway... having any luck yet?
<Spreadsheet> Still 149mb
<onetinsoldier> roger
<Spreadsheet> I don't want to download that much
<Spreadsheet> Updates aren't causing the problem
<onetinsoldier> after this is all done. go into aptitude, or maybe synaptic will work to, and the options is a place to uncheck to 'install recommends'
<Spreadsheet> wb
<onetinsoldier> still downloading Spreadsheet?
<Spreadsheet> I'm not upgrading
<onetinsoldier> roger
<DanaG> weird... compared to win7, Ubuntu on my netbook gets only about 80% of the battery life.
<DanaG> I wonder what they're doing to make the difference in win7.
<robin0800> DanaG: http://www.microsoft.com/Windows/windows-7/features/power-management.aspx
<robin0800> DanaG: on second thoughts http://blogs.msdn.com/e7/archive/2009/01/06/windows-7-energy-efficiency.aspx
<mazda01_> my lucid alpha 2 is freaking out. it's in a never ending loop trying to start file manager. i also can't start nautilus myself. it never opens. it's litterally freaking out!
<mazda01_> all i did was add cairo-dock -o to the start up apps and also installed dropbox, it told me to reboot to finish install dropbox, and then when i rebooted it's in the never ending loop. i am guessing it's dropbox causing this freakout
<DanaG> Also weird: resuming from suspend on battery gives missing C-states.
<DanaG> http://www.pubbs.net/kernel/200911/53540/
<simba_> is java working for you in ff3.6?
<mazda01_> if only people could see my cursor, it keeps blinking back and forth between arrow and progress wheel when ubuntu is thinking. can anyone help?
<mazda01_> also, I have no desktop icons
<mazda01_> just wish I could stop it so that I don't have to do another fresh lucid install. i want to help work out the bugs
<nomasteryoda> anyone know the answer to repairing the boot sequence for Lucid? Mine just hangs up while Karmic boots flawlessly on the same system
<mazda01_> nomasteryoda, you're using grub2?
<simba_> nomasteryoda, try booting the 2.6.32-10 kernel
<nomasteryoda> ya ok
<simba_> hold shift down when entering grub2
<nomasteryoda> let me look to see what its calling
<nomasteryoda> ya
<nomasteryoda> i have updated using chroot
<nomasteryoda> since I could not get into it to update
<simba_> the install cd booted ok?
<nomasteryoda> yup
<nomasteryoda> its fine.
<nomasteryoda> i used it to repair grub once before after a reinstall of windows 7
<simba_> finalely java working again
<mazda01_> just wish I could stop it so that I don't have to do another fresh lucid install. i want to help work out the bugs
<mazda01_> if only people could see my cursor, it keeps blinking back and forth between arrow and progress wheel when ubuntu is thinking. can anyone help?
<mazda01_> also, I have no desktop icons
<un214> anybody know how to really turn off KMS?
<bjsnider> no one wants to turn off kms
<un214> Look I'm serious I want KMS gone
<un214> trying to blacklist fbcon.ko didn't work
<RAOF> You'd be after modeset=0.
<un214> so add modeset=0 to /boot/grub/menu.lst?
<RAOF> It depends on the actual driver; you'd be after $DRIVERNAME.modeset=0 (so i915.modeset=0 or nouveau.modeset=0, etc)
<RAOF> Note that this won't actually work for nouveau soon; the UMS code has been removed from the nouveau driver.
<RAOF> And the same will happen soon to the Intel driver.
<un214> unfortunately KMS is incompatible w/ my hardware
<RAOF> In what way “incompatible”?
<un214> the alignment is wrong
<un214> and my hardware does a better job of scaling text mode than the KMS driver does anyway
<RAOF> Well, the kms code can probably be set to use the GPU scaling too.
<un214> a KMS console cuts off the right 3 characters so I have a usable 77/25
<RAOF> Is this an LCD or CRT monitor?
<un214> LCD
<RAOF> So, firstly you should file a bug; the ability to turn off KMS will be going away in the near future.
<un214> I will compile my own kernel if I have to
<RAOF> You won't be able to; the X drivers will just not be able to work without KMS.
<RAOF> As I say - the nouveau driver already doesn't work without KMS.  It doesn't have any modesetting code.
<un214> look the only driver that actually works on this hardware is the VESA driver anyway
<RAOF> Moar bugs!
<RAOF> What hardware is it?
<un214> weird old nvidia
<RAOF> Sweet.
<RAOF> So, you don't have KMS enabled anyway.
<un214> oh yes I do
<RAOF> You've installed the nouveau driver?
<un214> it scans as if it were a supported driver and doesn't quite work
<un214> no
<RAOF> Then you don't have KMS.
<un214> I show a driver "nvidia" loaded
<bjsnider> that's the bob
<RAOF> The binary nvidia driver doesn't do KMS.
<bjsnider> blob
<un214> that's worse then
<bjsnider> so actually the blob is causing your problems
<bjsnider> which blob is it?
<un214> not sure
<un214> know what the command is to purge all nvidia blobs?
<bjsnider> try checking jockey
<un214> you see all I saw is somethign was switching to graphics mode rather than text mode with the newest kernel and it came out wrong. Somebody else told me kms was doing it.
<bjsnider> if you're using one of the two blobs for old hardware you can expect numerous showstoppers
<bjsnider> old graphics hardware should probably switch to vesa, or nv or nouveau
<bjsnider> you can change this in the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<un214> /etc/X11/xorg.conf nonexistant
<RAOF> bjsnider: I don't think what you're suggesting will help; it sounds like they're already using VESA, and their VTs are broken anyway.
<RAOF> un214: Have your VTs worked with previous versions of Ubuntu?
<un214> just fine
<un214> I can boot the karmic kernel (still on the disk) and they work again
<RAOF> And if you disable splash?
<RAOF> (ie: remove “splash” from the kernel command line)
<bjsnider> RAOF, i thought he said he had hte nvidia blob loaded
<un214> It was loaded
<un214> well let's see what unloading it does
<RAOF> bjsnider: But the nvidia blob won't do anything to the VTs.  At least, before X starts.
<RAOF> Well... the nvidia blob *shouldn't* do anything to the VTs before X starts :)
<bjsnider> i thought he was having real problems
<RAOF> VTs are pretty useful.
<bjsnider> are they now
<bjsnider> they're useful if your system is completely borked
<un214> unloaded & purged nvidia driver
<un214> problem still here
<bjsnider> is your screen resolution normal outside of the vt?
<un214> Screen resolution correct through early boot sequence
<un214> goes hayware just before kjournald starting
<un214> I'm curious, let's see what rinit=/bin/sh does
<Nafai> Has the bug regarding the nvidia drivers mentioned in the Alpha 2 release notes been fixed?
<un214> ok so I don't know how to pass kernel parameters in grub
<un214> I noticed this line: Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 80x30
<un214> I patched into /boot/initramfs.img to determine what step is causing it
<un214> load udev -- boom
<un214> it looks very much like the fbcon driver is the faulting driver here
<un214> Finally got it fixed. Anybody want to take a guess as to what worked?
<un214> mv fbcon.ko fbcon.ko.disabled && update-initramfs -c && shutdown -r now  and my console works again
<onetinsoldier> un214: congrats! nice work
<alkisg> Since about 3-4 weeks I have a blank icon in the systray for switching the keyboard layout. Is it supposed to be blank? Are some layout flags missing?
<wzssyqa> i am using nautilus 2.29.2   i remembered that there is a pen at location entry,to switch from the two mode,now,i cannot find it
<BUGabundo_remote> morning
<rtgz> Hi, all, I have googled for the answer but could not find one - it is not possible to enable menu icons in Lucid Lynx via GNOME appearance settings. Is it by design?
<rtgz> Karmik Koala had the icons disabled but there was a tab in Appearance settings; this tab is now gone. I suspect that the corresponding gconf entry still exists, but.. are there any design guidelines for this?
<Ian_Corne> rtgz: wondering the same
<rtgz> /desktop/gnome/interface/menus_have_icons
<rtgz> heeeey!
<rtgz> the ability to customize toolbar labels is also gone
<rtgz> I mean, I know what the icon means, i don't need big icons and text beside them...
<rtgz> It is like... mmm.. how the people like to say..
<rtgz> ah
<rtgz> "I am not switching to Lucid Lynx because there are no icons in the menu!"
<rtgz> :)
<yofel> rtgz: you can use KDE :P
<rtgz> yofel, erm... my wife IS using KDE... I don't think I can convert from GNOME to KDE :)
<yofel> heh
<kklimonda> not bad - under 25 seconds boot time on my laptop
<BUGabundo_remote> blarg
<afd_> hi guys! Is there a guide on how to make a broadcom wireless guide working on Lynx?
<yofel> afd_: "Is there a guide on how to make a broadcom wireless guide working" huh? do you mean "broadcom wireless card"?
<afd_> yofel: yes
<yofel> could be, I don't know one, what card do you have?
<afd_> looking for a guide on making my wireless broadcom card working on my laptop. I'm using Lucid Lynx updated to latest
<afd_> BCM4312
<afd_> I'm reading this at the moment, trying to install the STA drivers : http://www.broadcom.com/docs/linux_sta/README.txt
<yofel> that card should be covered by the 'bcmwl-kernel-source' package
<afd_> I have it installed... what GUI can I use to set the network?
<yofel> well, the network manager applet should show the networks, do you have wireless enabled? Is the kernel module loaded?
<afd_> actually, looking in jockey-gtk, I have installed Broadcom STA too. I guess I'm looking for a way to configure the network
<afd_> yofel: I don't think I have the applet installed, what is its name? This is a Kubuntu install with Gnome on it
<afd_> maybe I didn't install all the gnome packages
<afd_> network-admin doesn't have wifi related stuff
<yofel> oh, kde, is 'knetworkmanager' running?
<afd_> ah, I need network-manager-gnome
<yofel> if you use kde, use knetworkmanager, for gnome nm-applet would be better, yes
<afd_> with nm-applet I can see the networks
<Volkodav> is FF 3,6 and TB-3,0 added to the repos yet ?
<afd_> I'll disconnect the cable, to see if it works
<yofel> Volkodav: FFX 3.6, yes (as 'firefox'). Thunderbird not yet afaik
<Volkodav> hmm
<Volkodav> so I may disable daily builds and install firefox I guess
<afd__> yofel: it works, thanks!
<yofel> :)
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<onetinsoldier> Hello BluesKaj
<BUGabundo_work> anyone still using pidgin ?
<Volkodav> yea
<BluesKaj> hi onetinsoldier
<vega_> BUGabundo_work: yes because empathy does not support XMPP
<BUGabundo_work> doesn't support XMPP???
<BluesKaj> hey BUGabundo_work
<BUGabundo_work> when did that happen vega_?
<BUGabundo_work> hey Kaj
<BUGabundo_work> Program received signal SIGPIPE, Broken pipe.
<BUGabundo_work> 0x00007ffff798fd4c in __libc_send (fd=26, buf=<value optimized out>, n=<value optimized out>, flags=<value optimized out>) at ../sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/x86_64/send.c:33
<BUGabundo_work> 33	../sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/x86_64/send.c: No such file or directory.
<BUGabundo_work> 	in ../sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/x86_64/send.c
<BUGabundo_work> anyone else seeing this in pidgin ?
 * BUGabundo_work checks for broken plugins
<vega_> dunno, didn't find xmpp in protocol settings
<vega_> maybe it's hidden behind some other name don't know, didn't have time to find out
<BUGabundo_work> humm
<BUGabundo_work> tried GTalk ?
<BUGabundo_work> ok disabled a few plugins
<BUGabundo_work> lets see if this keeps up
<vega_> actually now when i started empathy and it imported settings from pidgin it works
<simba_> in gnome terminal i use green on black colors, but it seem to change by it self to green on white some times, so i have to close and reopen to get black back. anyone else have this?
<vega_> seems jabber == xmpp in empathy
<onetinsoldier> simba_: yes... i'm getting that sometimes. the black becomes like it's washed out looking
<A_I_> hello
<A_I_> did someone test bacula on Lucid/amd64 .?
<onetinsoldier> hi
<A_I_> because it doesn't seem to work
<BluesKaj> what's bacula ?
<A_I_> backup software
<Pici> Is there an error?
<A_I_> no
<A_I_> nothing
<A_I_> I already talked about with people from bacula
<A_I_> and I just wanted to know if someone had succeeded in using bacula on Lucid
<Pici> Have you checked for bug reports in Launchpad?
<A_I_> because the problem has appeared with bacula 3.0 and previous version of ubuntu has bacula 2.X
<A_I_> no I didn't
<A_I_> I'll do it right now
<BluesKaj> I installed nautilus because dolphin and konqueror both die upon launch , except for /home/usr
<BluesKaj> anything that requires permissions
<BluesKaj> kde 4.4 is broken to some degree, i'm afraid
<onetinsoldier> i'm not totally surprised. isn't kde-4.4 still a beta?
<onetinsoldier> if so, you've got a beta kde running in a beta version of ubuntu ;-)
<yofel> onetinsoldier: kde is rc2 actually, but they broke a few things since rc1 it seems
<yofel> BluesKaj: they don't die here...
<BluesKaj> yofel, i keep getting "the process for the file ptotocol died unexpectedly"
<BluesKaj> err protocol
<yofel> wait, I know that line...
<BluesKaj> yofel, I made a small bash script and had to cp it to the /etc/init.d file
<yofel> I don't remember from where though -.-
<onetinsoldier> yofel: sorry.. had to go afk a bit there. but i hear ya
<BluesKaj>  /etc/init.d for example dies
<BluesKaj> interesting tho, nautilus opens the file using: gksudo nautilus /etc/init.d/  in the command box
<_Groo_> hi/2 all
<_Groo_> networkmanager got a serious regression, its not updating nm-applet 3g modem list when i plug one
<BUGabundo_work> hey _Groo_
<_Groo_> BUGabundo_work: hey :)
<BUGabundo_work> _Groo_: from what version?
<_Groo_> BUGabundo_work: latest from lucid , 0.8 rc2
<BUGabundo_work> cause it stop working even before 9.10 RC
<BUGabundo_work> _Groo_: ask asac in #ubuntu-mozillateam
<BUGabundo_work> its his handy work
<_Groo_> BUGabundo_work: really? cause for me its intermittent, in 0.8git it worked, then in rc1/rc2 stopped working
<_Groo_> BUGabundo_work: why mozillateam? :D
<BUGabundo_work> there's where asac (who also work in FF) hangs
<pasjr> has anyone one else lost use of plugins on firefox?
<BUGabundo_work> nope
<BUGabundo_work> but is it the same profile
<BUGabundo_work> or a new one, after 3.6 upgrade pasjr?
<BUGabundo_work> bah he left
<onetinsoldier> bah
<onetinsoldier> i thought he was still here too!
<bitsfritz> Hello all,
<bitsfritz> recently I discussed xmodmap problems. Look here: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/01/25/%23ubuntu+1.html#t13:35
<bitsfritz> Now I've setup a bug in launchpad: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xmodmap/+bug/512622
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 512622 in xmodmap "xmodmap maps keyboard unusable" [Undecided,New]
<bitsfritz> anyone who can reproduce this, is encouraged to play with the "me too" button ;o))
<FabioTheApe> reproduce what?
<bitsfritz> xmodmap mapping keyboard, hmmm, funny :o)) Follow the steps mentioned in the bug description and You might see.
<Viper550> http://www.neowin.net/news/ubtuntu-making-yahoo-default-search-engine Why.
<charlie-tca> So canonical can start making money?
<charlie-tca> I would think at some point, hiring more developers/workers without a profit becomes a bad business practice
<simba_> lol...engadget went down during the coverage op ipadrelease
<screen-x> simba_: they stayed up longer than ars
<myrradin> you and your 'money'
<sebsebseb> Hi
<simba_> screen-x, was 112000 viewers on ustream earlyer, now only 90000. Hope there will be an ebook store like that for ubuntu soon.
<screen-x> simba_: I dont use ebooks yet, but there must be a good reader for ubuntu already, and some stores that sell books in epub format?
<simba_> screen-x, there are many formats, some has epub, but something that is gluing it all together is missing.
<Pici> Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for non Lucid chat.  There are already a lot of people there discussing the ipad
<screen-x> Pici: sorry...
<myrradin> unless you manage to install lucid on the ipad
<lukehasnoname> I'm looking to request a package be updated in Lucid
<lukehasnoname> It's in Main, I'm wondering who I'd discuss this with or where to file a request
<lukehasnoname> How often does the Lucid snapshot sync with Debian testing, until DIF?
<Pici> lukehasnoname: Yes.
<lukehasnoname> Pici: At what intervals? There is a package in Debian testing at version Y, while Lucid's (according to packages.ubuntu.com) has been at version X for a week
<Pici> lukehasnoname: Which package?
<lukehasnoname> virt-manager
<lukehasnoname> it is in main, is that a reason?
<Pici> lukehasnoname: Looks like there are ubuntu changes on that package, so it may need to be touched my a dev.  #ubuntu-devel should know better though.
<lukehasnoname> Thanks
<johanbr> is anyone else with an nvidia card getting "(EE) Jan 27 14:32:03 NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the GLX module" ?
<genii> johanbr: I was getting other GLX error msgs originally but am on the nvidia-vdpau ppa now
<johanbr> genii, alright, I'll give that a try
<johanbr> thank you
<Ng> hrm, why is jackd being pulled in
<Ng> gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad is doing it
<Ng> or is trying to :D
<johanbr> genii, that just seems to be for media playback, though
<johanbr> the error I pasted is from the X log file
<hyperstream> Raliuga, in the topic is the link :)
<Raliuga> oh ok, i will go to Windows and download it cuz with 2kbps... it will take like 1 week xD
<hyperstream> lol :)
<bjsnider> genii, you can't use hte ppa anymore because i removed the lucid drivers
<genii> bjsnider: Perhaps thats why jockey is telling me "NVIDIA accelerated graphics driver (version current) [Recommended]"
<Raliuga> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto | The ATI and nVidia binary drivers may not be currently installable at the moment
<yofel> genii: that's the correct one from the repos, but it doesn't work with jockey yet afaik
<BluesKaj> yofel, jockey isn't working correctly , it's recommending the wrong driver choice in a lot of cases
<hyperstream> Im getting a warning about only being able to do a partial upgrade, what should i do ?
<BUGabundo> anyone not seing alerts for power loss?
<BUGabundo> I got 2 power loss cases this week, for not getting alerts of low power
<yofel> BluesKaj: well yeah, I'm just telling people that want to install the nvidia driver that jockey is broken right now
<BluesKaj> yofel, right
<charlie-tca> hyperstream: You should not do a partial upgrade
<hyperstream> charlie-tca, how can i make it do a full update *
<hyperstream> charlie-tca, via the update-manager
<onetinsoldier> hyperstream: sudo aptitude full-upgrade
<hyperstream> says: Not all updates can be installed, do a partial upgrade to install as many updates as possible, grab a new cd and reinstall ?
<charlie-tca> seems dangerous, though. If update manager says it can only do a partial upgrade, forcing it usually breaks things
<hyperstream> yeah ive had that issue before hand
<onetinsoldier> not all updates can be installed? hmmm
<onetinsoldier> what version of ubuntu are you upgrading from?
<charlie-tca> If you want to be safe, you wait for the rest of the upgrades to be added.
<hyperstream> im running lucid trying to use the update manager
<onetinsoldier> hyperstream: roger
<onetinsoldier> hyperstream: then try.... sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<hyperstream> charlie-tca, been like this for a few weeks, thought along the same lines as your previous post
<hyperstream> Is there anyway i can find out which packages wont install etc?
<onetinsoldier> no luck with --> sudo aptitude safe-upgrade?
<prefrontal> after upgrading to lucid i don't get dns name resolution unless i do ifdown eth0 && ifup eth0
<prefrontal> then everything works perfectly
<hyperstream> onetinsoldier, scared to try it lol
<charlie-tca> You can use sudo apt-get dist-upgrade, read the packages it says won't install, then hit "n" to not do anything
<onetinsoldier> hyperstream: it will show you what it's going to do first
<hyperstream> ok ill give both a shot, will get back to you guys shortly
<hyperstream> thanks
<onetinsoldier> hyperstream: does that command show that it's going to upgrade a lot of packages?
<charlie-tca> hyperstream: if aptitude safe upgrade will tell the packages, use it
<hyperstream> ok, there is alot with safe-upgrade:
<hyperstream> 385 packages upgraded, 25 newly installed, 5 to remove and 1 not upgraded.
<hyperstream> Need to get 300MB of archives. After unpacking 159MB will be used.
<onetinsoldier> if you haven't been able to update in a long time and safe-upgrade shows a lot that it will update, then i think you should go for it :-)
<onetinsoldier> if you haven't been able to update in a long time and safe-upgrade shows a lot that it will update *a lot of packages*, then i think you should go for it :-)
<prefrontal> i just finished a dist-upgrade, stable enough for my use
<hyperstream> dist-upgrade has the following:
<hyperstream> 386 packages upgraded, 28 newly installed, 6 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<hyperstream> Need to get 303MB of archives. After unpacking 165MB will be used.
<hyperstream> pretty close if you ask me :)
<onetinsoldier> hehe
<charlie-tca> What is the package the safe-upgrade won't install?
<hyperstream> charlie-tca, both say this: The following packages are RECOMMENDED but will NOT be installed:
<hyperstream>   ttf-lyx
<charlie-tca> onetinsoldier: run the safe-upgrade???
<onetinsoldier> hyperstream: you can ignore that 'recommends' package
<charlie-tca> It has 3 less new packages, which might be the ones on hold
<onetinsoldier> i'd run the safe-upgrade and restart... then see what full-upgrade would do
<charlie-tca> I have to agree with that. At least that brings the package list down to something you can see easier.
<hyperstream> Heh, just found out im capped, wont be doing anything till the 7th of next month >< FML, Australia FTL
<onetinsoldier> just to see what it would do.. i wouldn't necessarily run the full-upgrade. but, it will only be a few packages to see out of curiosity after the safe-upgrade
<onetinsoldier> hyperstream: awww, bummer :(
<hyperstream> Thanks tho guys, ill definatly do a safe-upgrade
<onetinsoldier> roger. good luck
<hyperstream> onetinsoldier, 30Gig's $130 a month..
<hyperstream> Gone lol
<charlie-tca> Well, by that time, the issues could resolve and everything will update
<hyperstream> charlie-tca, that is true :)
<onetinsoldier> hyperstream: i hear ya. pretty expensive
<onetinsoldier> sort of. 30 gigs is quite bit!
<onetinsoldier> 1 gig a day keeps the doctor away
<hyperstream> thing is with aussie is the 24month contracts.... there are isp's out now that have 80-90gigs for $80 a month
<onetinsoldier> roger. we're getting into off-topic now. but i hear ya
<hyperstream> Opps, my bad :) anyways, thanks guys
<onetinsoldier> cheers :-)
#ubuntu+1 2010-01-28
<Nafai> YAY
<Nafai> A2DP headphones work out the box in Lucid for me
<Nafai> Never got those working before
<hyperstream> so did my Compaq CQ61 , not with karmic tho :)
<RAOF> Nafai: Doesn't pulseaudio rock? :)
<Nafai> RAOF: When it is configured right :)
<Nafai> Time to get higher quality bluetooth headphones, methinks
<coz_> guys I keep forgetting the name of the tools that comes up for choosing categories in gnome
<coz_> left column has system    appearance   etc  right section has icons for each of the sections
<jason_> I'm running Lucid Lynx and having trouble with my mouse being inverted.  Can anyone give me a hand?
<coz_> jason_,  I dont think many are here this evening
<coz_> jason_,  just the moue cursor is inverted?
<jason_> coz_, Exactly.  Just the cursor the wheel works fine.
<coz_> mmm
<coz_> let me move over to the lucid machine
<coz_> hold on
<jason_> Thanks very much
<coz_> mm I am finding nothing
<jason_> my problem exactly
<coz_> jason_,  have you tried chaning themes for the cursor then moveing back to the one you have
<jason_> the mouse preferences suck and xorg.conf is being ignored as far as I can tell for my mouse
<jason_> coz_, where can I find the ability to change cursor themes?
<coz_> jacob,  are you running gnome?
<jason_> I am yes
<coz_> jacob,  system/prefereces/appearance  Customize button  Pointer tab
<jacob> s/jacob/jason_/
<coz_> jacob,  sorry
<jacob> 's ok ;)
<coz_> jason_,    system/preferences/appearacne    Customiz button   POinter tab
<jason_> coz_, Tried it to no avail
<coz_> mmm
<coz_> jason_,  and you have done  sudo apt-get
<coz_> damn fingers
<coz_> jason_,  sudo apt-get update  then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade   just in case some pacakge was changed or bugs fixed?
<jason_> no good
<coz_> jason_,  mm
<coz_> jason_,  did this just start occurring?
<jason_> coz_, confusing eh? No, it happened in 9.10 as well
<coz_> jason_, `on the same hardware?
<jason_> coz_, yes
<coz_> jason_, did you find a solution for it on 9.10?
<jason_> coz_, It's gotta be a driver thing.  Targus must do something weird
<coz_> jason_,  was this an upgrade from 9.10 or a clean install ?
<jason_> coz_, Nope that's why i switched to Lucid thinking it'd work because they got rid of HAL
<jason_> coz_, Clean install
<coz_> jason_,  wow  this is puzzling then...other than it may be something in hardware that is doing this
<coz_> jason_,  which mouse exactly?
<jason_> Targus AMW51US
<coz_> jason_,  I see nothing mentioned in bug reports on this
<coz_> jason_,  do you have another mouse you could try out??  shut down first and  unplug old plug in new  of course :)
<jason_> coz_, My touchpad isn't inverted and my older mouse isn't either.  Must be a hardware thing, but I figured I could counter it with Xorg.conf
<coz_> jason_,  ah ok... mm  this is an interesting problem... I am going to suggest going to one of the linux channels like  ##linux and presenting this has a hardware problem and why   ..maybe someone there can troubleshoot this
<coz_> jason_,  if you solve this let me know :)
<jason_> coz_, Thanks for all your help! I'll check it out
<coz_> mm he didnt go to ##linux
<crimsun> yay, new hardware to make work with Linux
<RAOF> Woo!
<un214> bjsnider, RAOF: I got it fixed for now: remove fbcon.ko from disk and the problem goes away
<RAOF> You should file a bug; at least a couple of other people seem to have troubles with the interactions between vga16fb & nvidia
<bjsnider> i'm still unclear about whether this is an nvidia hardware issue or an issue with the nvidia blob
<un214> it's weirder. I've got an nvidia but not a supported one so udev loads fbcon then tries to load noveau (noveau doesn't load) and isn't smart enough to unload fbcon afterwards
<crimsun> blob is irrelevant; I can reproduce it regardless of X driver
<crimsun> it's one of the lesser reasons that I bought a new laptop
<un214> RAOF: there's already a bug for when you do have a card for noveau, I filed one for when you do not
<bjsnider> nouveau
<bjsnider> un214, so now you can boot to a nouveau-based desktop with kms and all of that stuff right?
<un214> no I killed fbcon so it won't load (nouveau doesn't actually support my hardware so that won't help)
<bjsnider> is there an x driver that does support your hardware?
<un214> VESA
<bjsnider> was this thing manufactured some time during the nixon years?
<un214> I bought a second CPU core rather than buying any decent graphics card. You see, VESA works on anything since about 1998.
<bjsnider> maybe we should all use vesa
<crimsun> you should!
<un214> I don't play 3D realtimes games ...
<bjsnider> i thought nouveau supported everything back at least to the riva tnt crap
<bjsnider> not that it would be terribly fast
<RAOF> TNT2 is the first supported card, I believe.
<RAOF> I might be wrong; it might support as far back as TNT.
<un214> I got a junk nvidia as integerated on a motherboard. I'm not sure if it can actually do any graphics acceleration.
<bjsnider> how old is the board?
<un214> less than 1 year (I believe it's a case of my CPU beats the heck out of your GPU here rather than having no GPU).
<bjsnider> the board is less than a year old?
<RAOF> Then the GPU will be dramatically more powerful than your CPU (at graphics-specific tasks).
<bjsnider> i think he's misinformed here
<bjsnider> the blob certainly does support that and would be better than vesa by about a billion times
<un214> when I said my hardware could do a better job of scaling the console than KMS I wan't meaning the graphics card -- I was meaning the monitor
<un214> The blob didn't support that.
<RAOF> The blob does support that.
<RAOF> The blob also doesn't touch your consoles.
<bjsnider> it certainly does assuming you're correct about the age
<un214> The blob bailed and X loaded the VESA driver anyway.
<bjsnider> actually nouveau should work well too
<bjsnider> that would give you kms
<un214> bleh
<Erreon> Can anyone think of a way to fix an inverted mouse cursor?
<RAOF> Anyone who likes working at a VT shouldn't “bleh” kms.  I rather like my accelerated, 210x64 console.
<bjsnider> that's why i brought it up
<un214> I would be unable to use that
<bjsnider> you're awfully sure of waht this thing *can't* do...
<un214> I like console for the large fix width font
<un214> at 210x64 I would get eyestrain too fast
<RAOF> You could always change the console font size up.
<un214> ok the card claims to be an 8200. Maybe the driver does work now even though the one in karmic didn't.
<bjsnider> so you also have vdpau
<bjsnider> does it have an hdmi port?
<un214> the port is there my monitor hasn't one
<bjsnider> so you could turn that computer into an xbmc-based media center pretty easily
<bjsnider> it would pretty much play any file you could possibly throw at it
<un214> I'll bet I could do that even w/ VESA with all the CPU I've got
<un214> I ran a test once running video playback over remote X over the lan.
<bjsnider> does vesa support video playback?
<RAOF> You'll get better quality video out of a driver that supports Xv, generally.
<un214> Remote X makes it not matter
<RAOF> Ah, sweet.  Nouveau is back in compiz-time.
<un214> ah here's why it doesn't work. There's a device conflict in the chipset.
<un214> That explains why the blob bailed.
<un214> ACPI: I/O resource nForce2_smbus [0x700-0x73f] conflicts with ACPI region SM00 [0x700-0x73f]
<bjsnider> nforce?
<bjsnider> there's your problem
<un214> told you it's junk
<un214> but hey I'm not complaining about a junk integrated video. I've lived with VESA on a celeron, I can live with it on a dual core AMD
<bjsnider> nforce is the chipset. not well supported on linux. also, amd cpus not well supported. basically the whole thing's not well supported
<un214> AMD CPU's work just fine.
<RAOF> bjsnider: AMD cpus not well supported?
<RAOF> My nforce2 server with AMD64 processor hasn't had any problems at all :)
<bjsnider> read an entry on phoronix about how a new-ish amd quad core was missing features and not stable in linux
<bjsnider> can't go wrong with intel
<un214> oh yes you can
 * un214 looks at his cooked celeron
<un214> I had a choice: do I buy a supported chipset & graphics card to watch videos, or do I buy a second CPU to watch videos and do other things
<simba_> is there anyway i could map a "multimedia button" to undo (normally <ctrl>z)?
<hyperstream> szqyulaxc, needs a kick :)
<hyperstream> lol
<hyperstream> over like 20 of em, who knows why ;/
<hyperstream> here we go again
<jayne> +z :-(
<jayne> make it really hard to see throuh all the noise to what's still a problem
<jayne> oh good, a named op.
<DanaG> eew, that URL sounds gross.
<DanaG> oh, it'
<DanaG> it's that awful "last measure" thing.
<hyperstream> yes.
<DanaG> note to others: if you're ever curious what suspicious things actually are.... use wget and "less".
<DanaG> View the thing as pure text.
 * The_Thing was pinged?
<hyperstream> DanaG, i ran it in chrome :)
<hifi> hyperstream: not good enough
<DanaG> I tried the thing once in firefox.... had to xkill it.
<DanaG> or rather, just hit ctrl-alt-backspace.
<hyperstream> hifi, ?
<hifi> if it's the same kind of attack that has been floating around, it will POST to IRC server and flood too
<hifi> it doesn't do any harm to you, but to others
<hyperstream> hifi, how so ? via an infection of some sort?
<hifi> it was the reason I installed NoScript for firefox
<DanaG> And it's very NSFW.
<hifi> hyperstream: no, it's just a regular HTTP POST request with a <form>
<hifi> but it sends IRC commands in the data part
<hyperstream> effective in linux still ? connects me to a irc network from http posts and spams ?
<hifi> irc7 doesn't accept HTTP headers, but hyperion does (I think)
<hifi> it's just a HTTP POST, if you know HTML and HTTP it should be quite easy to understand
<tsimpson> hyperstream: nothing to do with your OS
<hyperstream> yes i do, im a web developer, im just trying to understand how it works.
<hifi> you can POST a form into any host and port
<hifi> it POSTs to port 6667 with data that sends IRC commands
<hyperstream> it interacts with my xchat client? or php socket driven hidden irc client kind of thing?
<hifi> the IRC server ignores HTTP headers
<tsimpson> hyperstream: there is a form with method="post" and action="http://irc.freenode.net:6667/"
<hyperstream> ahhh
<hyperstream> i get yah now :)
<tsimpson> then JavaScript submits the form on-load
<hifi> thats _really_ nasty
<hifi> though, it's also a big fail on freenode's part that it accepts the data
<hyperstream> they are changing ircd's in 3 days
<hyperstream> :)
<tsimpson> it doesn't accept HTTP data, just doesn't disconnect you when you send an invalid command
<hifi> got K-lined for my curiosity last week
<tsimpson> the new IRCd will fix this
<hifi> tsimpson: ignoring it == accepts
<tsimpson> it doesn't ignore it, just send an invalid command message back
<DanaG> NOTICE AUTH :*** Looking up your hostname... NOTICE AUTH :*** Checking ident NOTICE AUTH :*** Found your hostname NOTICE AUTH :*** No identd (auth) response ERROR :Closing Link: 127.0.0.1 (Connection Timed Out)
<DanaG> heh.
<hifi> but thumbs up for the people who invented the "attack"
<hifi> I think it's a masterpiece of one sort
<tsimpson> it's a very old attack actually
<hifi> no viruses, no trojans, just some non-evil javascript
<hifi> which does evil things though
<tsimpson> well, JavaScript allows you to run arbitrary code on a remote system
<tsimpson> it's bound to be exploited
<hifi> not to forget plugins like flash or java which can do pretty much anything if they run by default
 * The_Thing laughs his ass off at the trolls
<alkisg> I'm getting this from pidgin: ERROR: Caught a segmentation fault while loading plugin file:
<alkisg> /usr/lib/gstreamer-0.10/libgstlv2.so
<alkisg> Any way around it?
<alkisg> (caused by today's updates...)
<alkisg> Hmm ok removing gstreamer-plugins-bad temporarily...
<ripps> Is there some way to get notification/indicators of new mail without having to leave evolution open?
<vish> ripps: mail notifier
<vish> but if you select the mails , it will take you to the browser[open mail in the browser]
<ripps> vish: ew, I've used it in the past and it just constantly goofs with my gmail labels
<vish> ripps: alternatively , there was an evolution plugin which would minimize evo to the tray... or try AllTray ;)
<ripps> I like evolution, and I prefer to use it. And I works perfectly with my gmail labels. Why doesn't the indicator hide it like the empathy indicator does. I don't want a tray icon, why should I, when there's an indicator
<vish> ripps: there is a bug for that feature.. no one has implemented it yet..  wanna give it a shot? ;)
<ripps> I don't know how to program. Is there an alltray like program that hides a program instead of minimizing it to tray?
<vish> AFAIK , nope
<ripps> hmm... it seems someone wrote a hack for evolution-indicator that hides evolution. I'll build it and see how it works
<BUGabundo_remote> morning
<ripps> woo, building evolution-indicator in pbuilder; man this little plugin has alot of build-depends
<screen-x> How do you disable something from starting up using upstart? Is there a command, or do you edit the config in /etc/init ?
<vega_> foo
<vega_> screen-x: you cannot do that
<vega_> (which is ridiculous)
<screen-x> vega_: as in there is no way of disabling a service/thing?
<vega_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/upstart/+bug/94065
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 94065 in upstart "init: add non-destructive means to disable a job" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<vega_> it's been on the list for almost 3 years now
<screen-x> w00t progress :)
<vega_> "This feature is essential before we start moving certain services over to upstart." and yet karmic has been released for some time alreayd..
<vish> !schedule | gnomefreak ;)
<ubottu> gnomefreak ;): A schedule of Lucid Lynx (10.04) release milestones can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<gnomefreak> vish: i know where it is and looked at it already
<gnomefreak> and wrong channel :)
<vish> gnomefreak: so feb 18th is wrong ? oops :s
<gnomefreak> who said feb 18th?
<vish> gnomefreak: oh , nvm me then.. i thought you were asking for Lucid FF date :)
<gnomefreak> vish: i was i forgot what it said but im looking at it right now and ~18th if correct
<gnomefreak> this is never going to make it in Lucid :(
<coz_> oo just noticed ubuntu-desktop ,gstreamer plugins..brasero..among many others are going to be removed with todays upsates....maybe I should wait :) ?
<arand> coz_: don't do dist-upgrades/full-upgrades :P
<arand> coz_: as a general rule at least..
<coz_> arand,  oh  thats exactly what I do generally but no biggie...its not important at this point for me to any upgrades.... and if it breaks   hey    I can alsways reinstall on the lucid machine :)
<arand> coz_: aptitude safe-upgrade should suffice in almost all cases, In general, if packages are kept back, it is for a reason ;)
<coz_> arand,  yeah... I understand... dist-upgrade can be risky at this point.... thanks :)
<_stink_> how is safe-upgrade different from upgrade? safe-upgrade's not in the manpage on karmic, at least
<arand> _stink_: i was referring to apt-get upgrade // aptitude safe-upgrade which are somewhat comparable..
<_stink_> arand: ah, i see.  thanks!
<dp_> so whats the word on fglrx cards in Lucid?
<BluesKaj> Heyas
<dupondje> where can I see the queue for packages to get imported into ubuntu Lucid ?
<dupondje> http://packages.debian.org/sid/gnome-do => really needs to be synced :D
<kklimonda> dupondje, in lucid we sync with squeeze and not sid
<kklimonda> autosync*
<dupondje> but we can request a sync from sid ?
<dupondje> cause it fixes some serious bugs in gnome-do ...
<kklimonda> yes
<kklimonda> open a bug
<dupondje> i'll do
<dupondje> ofc I don't have requestsync on this windows thing :D
<dupondje> kklimonda: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-do/+bug/513802 :) done
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 513802 in gnome-do "Please sync gnome-do 0.8.3.1+dfsg-1 from debian sid" [Undecided,New]
<prefrontal> after upgrading to lucid i don't get dns name resolution unless i do ifdown eth0 && ifup eth0. how can I fix this?
<temporarytao> just updated my alpha install and empathy has been removed. anybody know why and when i get it back?
<om26er> I cannot mount btrfs at startup. Before I reinstalled it was working fine but now it won't mount and the system don't even boot unless I remove the entry from fstab
<arand> temporarytao: did you do a dist-upgrade/full-upgrade?
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek Day 4 starting in 15 minutes in #ubuntu-classroom (first: Adopt-An-Upstream)
<yofel> om26er: that sounds familiar, I disabled my btrfs test fs a while ago and didn't look into it more, thanks  for reminding me ;)
<om26er> yofel, it was working fine until I reinstalled lucid
<yofel> om26er: maybe the UUID changed?
<om26er> yofel, I never gave UUID
<yofel> ok, that's odd then...
<yofel> does booting with quiet splash disabled give you a mount error?
<yofel> mountall seems to take those fatal since we use upstart :/
<om26er> yofel, yes yofel it was a mount all error
<johanbr> Hi. Does anyone else get "NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the GLX module" in lucid?
<johanbr> This prevents compositing from working.
<Volkodav> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Volkodav> hmm
<Volkodav> how do I upgrade from 9.10 ?
<Volkodav> update-manager -d did not work
<mvo> what is the error?
<Volkodav> no error
<Volkodav> system is up to date it says'
<mvo> Volkodav: so no upgrade button, what does ~/.cache/update-manager-core/meta-release-developerment contain?
<mvo> Volkodav: is it the same if you run it again? (or two times?)
<Volkodav> yes
<Volkodav> tried 2 times
<BluesKaj> johanbr, make sure you use the current driver fore your nvidia card , folloow this tutorial to install it. http://www.pastebin.ca/1769509
<johanbr> BluesKaj, it was after I did precisely that that I ended up with the GLX error
<johanbr> there might be a stray library still around somewhere, I think
<johanbr> but thanks for the suggestion :)
<mvo> Volkodav: could you test the following diff: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/update-manager/karmic/revision/1587?start_revid=1587
<mvo> Volkodav: actual diff is http://bazaar.launchpad.net/%7Eubuntu-core-dev/update-manager/karmic/diff/1587
<BluesKaj> johanbr, did you do, sudo nvidia-xconfig ?
<johanbr> no, my xorg.conf is empty
<johanbr> but I just did
<BluesKaj> then you should generate one
<johanbr> we'll see how this works, back in a minute
<Volkodav> mvo - what is it that I do with diff again ?
<johanbr> BluesKaj, no change
<mvo> Volkodav: hm, I think the first information if the output of ~/.update-manager-core/meta-release-development, the last few lines are interessting
<johanbr> one more try...
<bjsnider> gnome-shell now has the ability in overview mode to switch from viewing all desktops to viewing one with a scrollbar and button to get to the others
<Volkodav> mvo - there is no meta-release-development - only meta-release and meta-release-lts
<mvo> Volkodav: hm, that is odd, it looks like it was unable to download it then
<Volkodav> I will change the repos and then try it again
<mvo> Volkodav: could you add the following lines on top of "/usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/UpdateManager/MetaReleaseGObject.py" for me:
<mvo> import gtk
<mvo> gtk.gdk.threads_init()
<mvo> and see if that helps?
<Volkodav> too late
<Volkodav> I already sudo sed -i 's/karmic/lucid/g' /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<Volkodav> so packages are upgrading and then I will do do-release-upgrade -d
<DanaG> hmm, kde 4.4 plasma keeps crashing any time I try to add widgets.
<DanaG> Specifically, even if I don't actually add any... it crashes.
<DanaG> Steps to reproduce for me: right-click panel, "add widgets...", and then click in a different window so the panel loses focus.
<charlie-tca> Any one lose brasero, gstreamer, and totem today with the updates?
<charlie-tca> anyone else ...
<johanbr> BluesKaj, I had to symlink /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so to /usr/lib/nvidia-current/xorg/libglx.so
<johanbr> now it works :)
<BluesKaj> johanbr, good to hear
<BluesKaj> johanbr, odd that you needed to make a symlink tho , it should have installed the .so files to the right dir
<johanbr> there was already a /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so (not a symlink), not sure where it came from
<johanbr> so I deleted that, and then pointed it to the nvidia file
<bjsnider> DanaG, did you see that phoronix story about the adobe hacker who's whining about linux video problems?
<BluesKaj> johanbr, I forgot to mention that you needed to remove the previous nvidia driver before installing the new one
<DanaG> hmm, a new one, or an old one?
<DanaG> Oh yeah, there's now Catalyst 10.1... but still doesn't claim Xorg 7.5 support.
<johanbr> BluesKaj,  I did remove it, but it's possible that file came from an earlier version and wasn't deleted for some reason
<BluesKaj> ok
<bjsnider> DanaG, there were two posts, most recently this morning
<bjsnider> this guy is just writing blog after blog whining instead of coding
<johanbr> the video coding in the flash plugin makes no sense whatsoever
<johanbr> for instance, they grep for "SGI" in the opengl renderer string, and if found, disable opengl support
<BluesKaj> glxinfo | grep direct ?
<johanbr> yep
<BluesKaj> 3D?
<DanaG> nope, now swrast is direct too.
<johanbr> BluesKaj, what do you mean by "3D" ?
<BluesKaj> glxinfo | grep 3D
<johanbr> they look at "glxinfo |grep renderer", basically, I think
<johanbr> they also disable opengl if your window manager is compiz
<BluesKaj> yup mine outputs :
<BluesKaj> OpenGL renderer string: GeForce 7600 GT/PCI/SSE2
<johanbr> right
<BluesKaj> johanbr, you have flashplugin-nonfree
<BluesKaj> ?
<johanbr> but any video driver that uses Mesa rendering will have "SGI" in the string, even if it's accelerated
<johanbr> BluesKaj, that's the one I'm talking about, yes
<johanbr> they don't seem to know what they're doing
<BluesKaj> i got rid of compiz , kde desktop effects work as well without the compiz cpu-hog probs
<johanbr> right, there's a bunch of compositing window managers
<johanbr> which is one of the reasons their check for compiz makes no sense
<BluesKaj> time for my daily walk..bbl
<mamagoody> hello, anyone can help me recording sound on kubuntu?
<mamagoody> audacity used to work but it doesn't work anymore
<Pici> mamagoody: On Lucid?
<Pici> If not, then you should ask in #kubuntu
<switchgirl> hi
<switchgirl> i need sound on ubuntu lucid lynx
<mamagoody> Pici: yes, on lucid lyix
<mamagoody> lynx
<mamagoody> sorry, reboot
<oskude> i assume when i get 404 when trying to install a package with apt-get its cause the mirror doesn't have the package yet ?
<yofel> oskude: either the mirror didn't sync right, or the package was replaced by a newer one, did you run apt-get update?
<oskude> yoasif, yup, did apt-get update... trying the main repo atm, sec
<oskude> yoasif, yup, was the mirror not sync yet or something
<yofel> oskude: s/yoasif/yofel/ ;)
<oskude> and i fail in <tab> again, sorry yofel and yoasif :)
<oskude> btw. colored sources.list in nano was nice, thanks! :)
<yofel> hey cool, didn't notice that yet :D
<Pici> ooh.  Does the new .nanorc have source code hilighting on my default now?
<oskude> Pici, seems so, and lots of other languages, even POV-Ray... havent seen that a while :)
<Pici> oskude: Neat.  I've been using a custom .nanorc just to have those enabled, I'll check out the one in /etc/nanorc when I get back to my lucid computer.
<simba_> getting mbr error after just doing safe-upgrade
<DrHalan> hey, did someone break dependencies with gstreamer?
<yofel> DrHalan: it was broken in the morning, but works fine here now (mirror out-of date?)
<DrHalan> yofel: hm i thought it may be because i have some package sources that supply karmic packages
<DrHalan> but also without them i can't install gstreamer0.10-plugins-base
<yofel> I have karmic still enabled too, but I had package conflicts in the morning, but I updated fine a few minutes ago
<DrHalan> strange
<DrHalan> do you have pidign banshee or totem on your system?
<DrHalan> or codeblocks in taht matter?
<yofel> totem yes, the others not (I use kde with parts of gnome installed as fallback)
<DrHalan> strange
#ubuntu+1 2010-01-29
<darthanubis> so, other than whites lines on either side of my screen as though the desktop is framed everything looks good
<darthanubis> my desktop shutdown instantly once while trying to install ntp from the system menu for time update but that it about it
<darthanubis> uptime 20mins
<darthanubis> upgrading all my packages atm
<darthanubis> the lines only came up after i changed the theme
<darthanubis> nvidia card current driver
<danbhfive> darthanubis: is this a fresh alpha2?
<darthanubis> yes
<danbhfive> I used to have those white lines, but they are gone now
<darthanubis> cool
<darthanubis> upgrades done
<darthanubis> brb
<macman_> hola
<BUGabundo> adeus
 * macman_ really speaks english
<IngForigua> Hello everyone
<IngForigua> someone know, When  the translations will be open for lucid?
<danbhfive> IngForigua: maybe March 25, the DocumentationStringFreeze
<IngForigua> March 25 ok thanks
<IngForigua> excuse me, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule it says >>>> February 4th Translations are open in LP
<danbhfive> IngForigua: oops, sorry
<IngForigua> ok thanks, i like help to translate yo spanish :D
<IngForigua> with mi local team
<darthanubis> is the 64bit flashinstaller real 64bit this time ;)
<darthanubis> I've already added sevenmachines ppa and have it but jsut wondering if the default one was after the fact
<darthanubis> running great
<darthanubis> but changing the theme will place a white frame around the workspace
<darthanubis> until you log out and back in
<un214> how to enable java applets again?
<bjsnider> darthanubis, no. if you want to change that, go find asac and convince him.
<darthanubis> and why would I ever think samba would work properly I'll never know
<darthanubis> I can't hold down the direction keys in gnome-terminal to move instead of having to keep pressing the key
<darthanubis> that will get old fast
<bjsnider> samba is worse in karmic than in jaunty
<darthanubis> I know
<darthanubis> and it looks like it has gotten worse yet again
<darthanubis> it is amazing
<darthanubis> it won't accept my auth to browse my own network
<bjsnider> there's a really annoying bug where shares don't show up unless you refresh after 5+ seconds
<darthanubis> it keeps asking for my login info
<darthanubis> thre is no damn login info
<un214> ok that's bad
<un214> I managed to fix things so hibernate doesn't work
<switchgirl> hi youtube videos wont play, nore redtube, nor iplayer whats wrong with java for firefox?
 * switchgirl pokes the channel
<switchgirl> DanaG, hi
<DanaG> hmm, anyone know how to trigger gdm-guest-session?
<switchgirl> DanaG, youtube videos wont play, nore redtube, nor iplayer whats wrong with flash for firefox?
<DanaG> why're you asking me, by name specifically?
<switchgirl> cus your the only person in here alive
<switchgirl> the others are dead/busy or busy/dead
<sebsebseb> switchgirl: Why are you on Lucid?
<sebsebseb> are you using it as an actsual install?
<sebsebseb> instead of Karmic?
<switchgirl> yea duel booting
<sebsebseb> switchgirl: with Windows? which version, altough not that relivant
<switchgirl> sebsebseb, i want to help, duel booting karmic and lucid
<switchgirl> 10gb lucid 140gb karmic
<sebsebseb> switchgirl: I have done it myself before about uhmm three times,  or something like that,  used development version of Ubuntu, as an actsual install for my useual computer useage, before the beta,  but this shoudn't really be done, since bugs etc
<sebsebseb> why do you want to dual boot both?
<switchgirl> sebsebseb, i duel boot em... have done since day 1
<sebsebseb> switchgirl: ok, but you just put you wanted help dual booting them
<sebsebseb> ?
<switchgirl> no
<switchgirl> flash wont work
<switchgirl> i have the plugin from the repos
<sebsebseb> switchgirl: Flash is a common issue with Firefox in Ubuntu
<switchgirl> firefox cant play youtube, and i have never had this issue before
<sebsebseb> one way to solve it useually is to try another browser that uses Flash from the repo, such as Epiphany (sudo apt-get install epiphany-browser)  or Galeon
<DanaG> Flash is a common issue with EVERYTHING.
<DanaG> =þ
<DanaG> Flash... bleh.
<DanaG> EVRYTHAAANG.
<DanaG> =þ
<sebsebseb> switchgirl: by the way regarding your partitions uhmm  140GB for Karmic seems like  well way more than is needed, what's your actsaul partition set up?
<DanaG> In other woreds... I hate Flash.
<DanaG> I keep my media on my windows partition.
<sebsebseb> DanaG: right and HTML 5 <video> could start to kill  Flash being used for videos on websites, problem is  it seems Youtube want to do it, but supporting Apple's propritary thing
<DanaG> damn software patents.
<DanaG> Even on the DEcoder.
<switchgirl> ok and no alsa now
<sebsebseb> DanaG: you know about this then?
<DanaG> /dev/sda6              22G   15G  5.6G  73% /                        /dev/sda1             148G  141G  7.4G  96% /media/Vista                           /dev/sda7              53G   40G   11G  80% /home
<DanaG> that's my df -h
<sebsebseb> switchgirl: Why are you doing Lucid in the first place?
<sebsebseb> early
<switchgirl> sebsebseb, to file the bug reports and help
<sebsebseb> DanaG: I wanted her  partitions, but uhmm ok at yours
<sebsebseb> switchgirl: right ok
<sebsebseb> well  sound uhmm  not really my thing to be helping with, but Flash well I just suggested something for that
<switchgirl> it worked sebsebseb ty
<sebsebseb> switchgirl:  yeah it tends to just work no problem, in those two other browsers
<sebsebseb> switchgirl: which one you installed, you did both?
<sebsebseb> or you did both?
<switchgirl> both
<switchgirl> i have epihany streaming video but no sound
<sebsebseb> switchgirl: so what's your partition set up in more detail?  it seemed a little hrm to me by what you said
<sebsebseb> oh, what about Galeon?
<switchgirl> there is no sound / volume applet up on the top bar
<sebsebseb> DanaG: pulseaudio is worse than Flash really
<sebsebseb> switchgirl: probably some sort of pulseaudio issue, since that's what Ubuntu uses now
<sebsebseb> switchgirl: development versions tend to be good to clean install every now and again as well
<sebsebseb> I mean from experience with starting with early alpha and then trying to keep it all up to date without problems, no it does not go liket hat
<sebsebseb> something happens eventualley
<sebsebseb> switchgirl: you can test Lucid in a virtual machine rather than a psyical install if you want, or you could do both
<sebsebseb> well as long as your computer has enough RAM and such of course
<DanaG> Pulseaudio is fine for me.
<DanaG> Aside from my buggy USB sound card that doesn't report proper number of channels.
<sebsebseb> ok
<DanaG> random: http://users.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/koala.gif
<Viper1432> Just checking, but after system updates to my alpha2 laptop, it appears the volume control has vanished.  Just me, or ???
<DanaG> oops, messing around with /msg to myself.
<onetinsoldier> lol
<DanaG> and a whole long line of '............'
<DanaG> Oddly enough, it doesn't wrap anywhere.
 * Killeroid is away: I can see Russia from my bottle!
<BUGabundo_remote> morning \o/ #vacation in 10h :D
<mzz> hmm, I wonder why my keyboard stopped repeating
 * BUGabundo_remote mumbles about broken debian
<junkY_San> hey, how can i edit the "adress" in the file browser?
<om26er> junkY_San, ctrl+l
<junkY_San> thx om26er
<ubuntujenkins> is anyone having problems with awn since this mornings updates launching from the command line i get the error http://paste.ubuntu.com/365142/
<ubuntujenkins> i am using the awn testing ppa
<Milos_SD> anyone else having issue with firefox 3.7 nightly build and flash? Firefox freezes everytime it needs to load flash on a page
<gnomefreak> Milos_SD: nope, please try asking in #ubuntu-mozillateam :)
 * gnomefreak working on something else atm but someone should still be there
<Volkodav> is thunderbird 3,0 added to the repos yet ?
<BluesKaj> hey folks
<gnomefreak> no it has not been uploaded to servers yet. please use policy it will show you if it is or not
<gnomefreak> i know hes gone
<gnomefreak> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi gnomefreak
<BUGabundo_remote> hey Kaj
<BluesKaj> hey BUGabundo
<petsounds> hi.. if kubuntu lucid alpha 2 can't read my second hard disk what's exactly the problem? thanks
<charlie-tca> Hello, BUGabundo_remote
<yofel> petsounds: is the hdd not recognized or can't the os read the filesystem? (sudo fdisk -l should show if the hdd is recognized)
<petsounds> yofel, http://imagebin.org/82398 and http://pastebin.org/83928
<BUGabundo_remote> hey charlie
<BUGabundo_remote> petsounds: alpha2 is a bit old
<petsounds> BUGabundo_remote,  ok i will update and see if the problem is fixed.
<yofel> petsounds: no idea, the hdd get's recognized by the os, and I don't know how KDE get's the list
<yofel> but updating *is* a good idea ;)
<petsounds> yofel, ok i let you know if the problem is fixed with updating. thanks anyway
<BUGabundo_remote> FYI
<BUGabundo_remote> [reed]: http://benjamin.smedbergs.us/blog/2010-01-27/multi-process-plugins-on-by-default/ !Firefox OOPP was turned on. dom.ipc.plugins.enabled separated process
<DanaG> YAHOOO!
<DanaG> now I can get Flash to stop crashing the whole browser!
<bjsnider> flash doesn't crash the whole browser
<bjsnider> flash doesn't crash at all
<BUGabundo_remote> DanaG: known
<DanaG> well, it DOES crash on my mom's imac... right now she uses Safari because of that.  Bleh.
<DanaG> I must say, the printing settings stuff in Linux is far, far better than in OS X.
<BUGabundo_remote> DanaG: get chromium
<BUGabundo_remote> and use html5
<DanaG> I use Firefox on Linux for my own system... the one with the big issue with Flash crashing is my mom's imac.
<petsounds> yofel, the update process was finished but dolphin still can't read my second hard disk. so i guess it's Dolphin issue because with nautilus i have no problem.
<yofel> petsounds: I'm really no expert on this, you could ask in #kubuntu-devel, they should know more (don't forget to mention you're running lucid)
<petsounds> yofel, http://imagebin.org/82407 ok will do that.
<dholbach> final day of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek starting in 22 minutes in #ubuntu-classroom on irc.freenode.net (first up: "Writing Beautiful Code")
<BluesKaj> petsounds, dolphin and konqueror aren't able to populate the dirs when called up , they "die unexpectedly" so not seeing another HDD is probly part of the same problem
<BluesKaj>  I've been using nautilus instead as well
<petsounds> BluesKaj, so you have the same problem like me?
<BluesKaj> petsounds, not exactly , but i can't call up any dirs in dolphin or konq
<BluesKaj> except/ home/user
<petsounds> BluesKaj, ok.. let me know if you found a solution for this issue :-)
<BluesKaj> petsounds, use nautilus until it's fixed
<BUGabundo_remote> two questions for my fellow friendly testers
<BUGabundo_remote> is kmail background services of pgp/mail sig work ???
<BUGabundo_remote> *2: anyone is able to remount ext4 as ro, and fsck it in recovery??
<Volkodav> I have gnome sound applet gone after upgrade today
<Volkodav> what's it called anyway ? gnome sound something ?
<onetinsoldier> hello all
<onetinsoldier> i have a problem ever since yesterdays updates. if i'm on the command line and i press and hold down the up-arrow key, it no longer 'scrolls' through my previous list  of commands. i have to continually press the up-arrow and it will only take make up one command at a time
<onetinsoldier> if i try to edit a command that i have type out, by pressing the back-arrow key, it no longers take be back characters quickly if i hold it down, i have to press the back-arrow key over and over to go one character at a time
<onetinsoldier> s/be/me
<BUGabundo_remote> "On Linux, compiz effects and Flash don’t work together on some systems, mozilla bug 535612"
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 535612 in Plug-ins "[OOPP][Linux] Some Flash objects (e.g. Homestar Runner, Youtube) don't receive clicks, with Compiz effects & 'dom.ipc.plugins.enabled' turned on" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=535612
<BUGabundo_remote> DanaG: ^^^^^
<vish> onetinsoldier: there was a problem with the recent update... just reset the keyboad prefs
<BUGabundo_remote> "On Linux with GTK+-2.18 or later, GDK assertions and a fatal XError,mozilla bug 540197"
<vish> keyboard*
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 540197 in Plug-ins "OOPP: "gdk_x11_colormap_foreign_new: assertion `GDK_IS_VISUAL (visual)' failed" and BadPixmap fatal XError in browser resizing plugin with GTK+-2.18" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=540197
<onetinsoldier> BUGabundo_remote: hey. sorry, i had to suddenly step away for a bit there. i'll give your solution a go right now. thanks :-)
<BUGabundo_remote> onetinsoldier: mine?
<onetinsoldier> yes.. you're suggestion/solution.... however
 * BUGabundo_remote is confused
<onetinsoldier> BUGabundo_remote: i just pulled up System --> Preferences _ Keyboard
<onetinsoldier> BUGabundo_remote: and i don't see a 'Defaults' button
<onetinsoldier> BUGabundo_remote: arrrgh. my bad
<Volkodav> there is no xorg.conf anymore ?
<onetinsoldier> it's vish i should be talking at!
<darthanubis> for at least wo releases no Volkodav
<darthanubis> two
<Volkodav> I have second monitor recognized ok in gnome - but not in xfce for some reason
<vish> onetinsoldier: there is no defaults button.. but you need to set them again
<Volkodav> I figured will copy the file - but there is nothing to copy lol
<onetinsoldier> vish: actually, i do see a defaults button. but it's greyed out
<darthanubis> Volkodav, what video driver you using?
<onetinsoldier> vish: ok, what do i have to do to set them again?
<Volkodav> intel I believe
<Volkodav> lemme check
<vish> onetinsoldier: not that one... from the general tab ,  activate the Repeat keys , and increase the speed and decrease the delay
<onetinsoldier> vish: i tried that yesterday. maybe i set it wrong.. however, it didn't seem to be the same thing as i described in my problem
<Volkodav> Initialized i915 1.6.0 20080730 for 0000:00:02.0 on minor 0
<vish> onetinsoldier: the repeat not working will work when you adjust those settings[atleast it did for several others as well]  or yours might be something new
<onetinsoldier> vish: what are you're set at on there? the sliders? what are your sliders set to?
<Volkodav> Video Device [GFX0] (multi-head: yes  rom: no  post: no)
<vish> onetinsoldier: just increase them at random :)
<charlie-tca> Volkodav: you are right
<onetinsoldier> vish: hmmm, ok
<Volkodav> same driver why xfce will not see it ?
<charlie-tca> I don't know if xfce can do that yet in 4.6.1
<charlie-tca> it took a lot of work to get dual monitors to work in 9.10 with xfce
<onetinsoldier> vish: that did the trick. thanks!
<Volkodav> with xorg it would be easy
<Volkodav> now i am lost
<vish> onetinsoldier: ha.. ;)
<vish> np..
<Volkodav> there must be some type of config file somewhere
<onetinsoldier> vish: thanks again. cheers :-)
<Volkodav> it's nice and easy with nvidia though
<Volkodav> this intel shit never works right
<Pici> Volkodav: Please mind your language here.
<jussi01> guntbert: got a min for a PM?
<darthanubis> Volkodav, dpkg-reconfigure xorg or something like that
<darthanubis> google will fix the spelling and syntax
<Volkodav> I'll try
<darthanubis> vish, fixed me up as well
<darthanubis> I would not have thought to look in the obvious place
<darthanubis> never had to touch keyboard settings ever
<vish> darthanubis: yeah , i just lucked out with that one :D
<darthanubis> now if I could just browse samba from my own freaking computer all would be normal
<vish> rather got lucky*
<darthanubis> I can browse the share from my pc and the whole network from all but my pc
<onetinsoldier> vish: yesterday when i tried that, i think i set the delay to to short. when i tried to type 'hello' it would come out like 'hheelloo', lol
<darthanubis> I can browse the share from my other pcs and the whole network from all but my pc
<darthanubis> my own pc is asking me for a login which is a valid login but won't ever accept it
<darthanubis> just over and over with the asking of the passwd
<darthanubis> I used smbpasswd -a to add a valid user
<darthanubis> that still did nothing
<darthanubis> I logged out and back in
<darthanubis> I restarted the server
<darthanubis> I looked at the .smb folder
<vish> Pici: hmm... do you have highlights set for when members dont mind their language? [i often find you quick to catch it ;)]
<Pici> vish: yes :)
<vish> lol ;)
<Volkodav> hmm dpkg-reconfigure xorg does not do anything
<Volkodav> weird
<guntbert> jussi01: any time
<om26er> when I press and hold backspace to remove text it does not work continuously
<om26er> this happened after today's updates
<CosmiChaos> works for me
<Volkodav> hmm I guess I am stuck in gnome for now
<CosmiChaos> stuck?
<Volkodav> what if I create xorg.conf ?
<CosmiChaos> gnome doesnt stuck
<Volkodav> yeah - second monitor is not recognized by xfce
<BluesKaj> darthanubis, open your /etc/hosts.allow file and make sure the IPs on your network are listed  for examaple :All 192.168.x.x
<CosmiChaos> any flaws on 2.6.32-12 known yet?
<onetinsoldier> none here that i know of yet
<CosmiChaos> ok thanks
<onetinsoldier> :-)
<onetinsoldier> om26er: hello
<om26er> yes
<onetinsoldier> om26er: i had the same problem. vish helped me. i can tell you how he had me fix it
<om26er> sorry
<om26er> onetinsoldier, yes please tell me the fix
<onetinsoldier> go to System --> Preferences --> Keyboard
<om26er> ok
<onetinsoldier> you need to make sure that you check the 'Key presses repeat...' checkbox
<onetinsoldier> om26er: then, you need to figure out where you want the sliders set
<onetinsoldier> om26er: what happened is some update unchecked that checkbox and all the sliders are over to the far right
<onetinsoldier> om26er: so you have to set the sliders yourself
<om26er> onetinsoldier, thanx alot man
<onetinsoldier> om26er: same thing i said to vish :-) i hear you, you're welcome :)
<CosmiChaos> well now i have the backspace bug too
<onetinsoldier> that was driving me nuts. i was going to go back to karmic only ;-)
<onetinsoldier> but, these are the kinds of things that are to be expected when using a beta version of ubuntu
<onetinsoldier> CosmiChaos: hello. you fix it?
<CosmiChaos> what?
<CosmiChaos> it is not backspace, its just keyboard-press repeating at all
<CosmiChaos> yeah samba 2.4.5
<CosmiChaos> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vSB3sos3pME
<darthanubis> BluesKaj, that has nothign to do with the issue
<darthanubis> I don't need an allow rule
<darthanubis> CosmiChaos, goto keyboard settings in the system menu
<kaddi> Hi, how far along is lucid? Can you use it as a desktop system yet or is it still rather unstable?
<kaddi> (it's not a productive system and I don't store important data on it.. but I'm not really interested in only fixing bugs on it either ;)
<charlie-tca> xubuntu lucid only breaks bad once a week or so right now
<crimsun> far too infrequently for my comfort
<kaddi> it breaks to infrequently for your comfort?
<darthanubis> kaddi, you ask @alpha2 level this question?
<onetinsoldier> works fine for me so far. i've only had it installed for about 10 days though. i installed it right when the Alpha2 was released
<kaddi> watch me ;)
<kaddi> @ darthanubis
<darthanubis> your going to ask every two weeks this question aren't you?;)
<kaddi> but to be totally honest, I asked first and checked then which release lucid currently is
<kaddi> naa... I'll come by more often ;)
<darthanubis> I know:-P
<onetinsoldier> kaddi: you're thinking you want to install lucid but aren't sure?
<darthanubis> kaddi, get back to #kubuntu
<onetinsoldier> kaddi: you use kubuntu?
<kaddi> onetinsoldier: yeah, i switched to karmic when it was alpha3 and that went REALLY smooth, I believe it only realy broke once to the final release
 * charlie-tca thinks it seems like something is wrong if the changes don't break it enough
<onetinsoldier> kaddi: roger. how long have you been a linux/ubuntu user? do you consider yourself to be a power user?
<kaddi> onetinsoldier: yes I'm on kubuntu
<onetinsoldier> kaddi: roger. i like kde :-)
<kaddi> onetinsoldier: it's kubuntu only for 5 years now, although the whole intel issue really is testing me :p
<kaddi> onetinsoldier: i
<darthanubis> http://www.apple.com/ipad/#video
<darthanubis> who can play this video, and what plugins for your browser are installed if you can?
<onetinsoldier> kaddi: when lucid becomes final i will install ubuntu, and i will install kubuntu on the partition i'm currently using
<onetinsoldier> kaddi: what's the 'intel issue'?
<darthanubis> kaddi, what do you do in KDE for antialiased fonts in gtk apps for 5yrs
<darthanubis> what do you do for quicktime video ie apple trailers
<kaddi> onetinsoldier: the regression for intel support in jaunty. I've had kernel freezes (and x freezes) when I tried to switch windows or watch a movie or anything really. I switched to a newer kernel and experimental drivers for jaunty and upgraded to karmic as soon as possible.
<onetinsoldier> kaddi: oh, hmmm.
<kaddi> darthanubis: well.. yesterday afternoon I watched that movie with the mplayer-mozilla plugin. Today I'm watching it with the the gnome-stuff you suggested to test yesterday.
<kaddi> that movie was playing fine, it really only were the trailers that wouldn't run (and I wans't even aware of that until you asked about it, since I simply don't visit that site. :p )
<darthanubis> i c
<darthanubis> and the fonts?
<kaddi> not really sure what you mean, I use kde fonts in gtk applications and the qt-curve theme to make them look like they're kde applications :p
<kaddi> i used this gtk-qt-engine for some time, but that prevented my FF from closing correctly, so that I always had to kill it off. I don't think it actually exists anymore
<BluesKaj> well darthanubis , if you think it's not relavent then good luck
<zniavre> good evening
<onetinsoldier> hello there
<zniavre> does nvidia 173xxxx is running well on lucid please ?
<onetinsoldier> i have no idea. i use ATI here... but, i think there is someting i can say
<onetinsoldier> in Lucid.. the Xorg version is 7.5.. it is still considered quite new i believe
<onetinsoldier> i do not think that either ATI or Nvidia 'proprietary' Linux 3D drivers work for either of them yet
<onetinsoldier> i think you have to use the builtin open source drivers that come with Lucid for now
<onetinsoldier> they're what i'm using. and i tried a couple of times to get the ATI FGLRX driver working. one time, i got them installed, but they don't work
<zniavre> ok thank you
<zniavre> im trying it only with virtualbox atm
<BUGabundo> crimsun: very strange. I had audio muted, all day, came home, umuted, but sound didn't work until I increase the sound (one touch) and it was already at MAX, and sound began working
<onetinsoldier> BUGabundo: strange
<onetinsoldier> indeed
<DanaG> hmm, what's the best app for screen-recording under Compiz>
<DanaG> ?
<onetinsoldier> no idea
<arand> recordmydesktop is ok. also see !best ;)
<DanaG> well, that app is also slow.
<DanaG> I need something that can capture at low quality, but at 60 fps.
<DanaG> I'm trying to record how my touchpad spazzes out sometimes, on resume from suspend.
<arand> DanaG: I think it has a bunch cli options, otherwise I know there's "istanbul"
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-synaptics/+bug/308191
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 308191 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics "Multi fingers touch doesn't be correctly recognized" [Medium,Triaged]
<DanaG> check my out-1.ogv video.
<arand> DanaG: True, that snippet doesn't say much, video chop >> mouse chop
<DanaG> Oooh, a better way to document it: annotate,
<DanaG> .
<crimsun> BUGabundo: do you have a log from that symptom?
<BUGabundo> crimsun: only user usage. is this logged only with PA in debug mode?
<BUGabundo> I could try to reproduce it
<DanaG> oh yeah, my cm106 card I got for 70 bucks.... now there's a generic one available for like 25 bucks.
<BUGabundo> FYI I add two Sessions from same user, enabled, which might complicate this stuff
<crimsun> BUGabundo: well, yes, two sessions from the same user aren't well-supported currently
<crimsun> BUGabundo: namely, console-kit lists both sessions as active, so any change to the mixer is validated and acted upon
<BUGabundo> crimsun: IIMM I muted and unmuted on TTY 7
<DanaG> okay, new video.
<arand> DanaG: That is indeed very.. Illustrative :)
<DanaG> =þ
<DanaG> It's at once highly amusing, and highly frustrating. þ
<arand> Hehe, bugs will be bugs.. Just had a complete filesystem fail myself, less amusing, more frustrating :/
<howling> lucyd lurk uses 2.6.33?
<DanaG> nope.
<arand> Lucid Lynx, last time it was on 2.6.32-11, think it's still
<mzz> 2.6.32-12 now, but yes, I'm pretty sure it's not going to jump to .33
<crimsun> it will not.
<neurre> hi
<neurre> is it better to upgrade 9.10 to 10.4 or reinstall 10.4?
<crimsun> the latter almost certainly
<neurre> is there mini install iso for 10.4?
<DanaG> Depends how much you've tweaked it.
<neurre> i just installed 9.10 to vmware :D
<crimsun> you mean 10.04, really ;)
<neurre> probably
<neurre> so.. what would be the smallest image to setup?
<BUGabundo> neurre: minimal image 12MBs
<neurre> where is it?
<arand> But there are no minimal dailies right?
<neurre> i looked at alpha 2 at http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/lucid/alpha2 but i didnt see mini image there either
<neurre> i guess i could use upgrade path
<crimsun> which arch?
<neurre> x86
<neurre> im running this on vmware on windows xp :-P
<arand> Nope doesn't seem to be a mini there.. hm, wonder if they only do it for releases then...
<crimsun> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/mini.iso
<neurre> is that for lucid?
<neurre> silly me
<neurre> cant even read the url :D
<crimsun> nah, it's for Windows 7
<neurre> cool
<arand> I'm not sure if "sudo do-release-upgrade" yet...
<neurre> brb
<prefrontal> ever since I upgraded to lucid I have to run 'ifdown eth0 && ifup eth0' to get dns name resolution
<prefrontal> how do I fix this?
<crimsun> extraordinarily lacking in detail ;)
<crimsun> first, are you using network-manager/wicd?
<prefrontal> i don't think so. i can say that i have an ip address, i am connected to the internet, nfs and nis continue to work
<prefrontal> early in the boot process i get a dns error from nfs saying it can't find the name of our nfs server, but i presume it uses the ip since it ends up working
<prefrontal> i can get to google using the ip address before ifdown/ifup
<jpds> prefrontal: Are you using NM or manually setting your DNS?
<prefrontal> my resolv.conf contains  nameserver 128.138.130.30 search Colorado.EDU if that answers your question
<prefrontal> we have a dozen identically configured jaunty/karmic workstations that all work
<crimsun> is that all?
<prefrontal> yeah
<crimsun> then it doesn't appear to be generated by network-manager
<crimsun> if it were managed by n-m, the first line in the file is always "# Generated by NetworkManager"
<cebalrai> sooo I just saw that the sun-java6 packages have been removed from the repositories. Is Lucid exclusively switching to openJdk?
<prefrontal> right, i think there is such a file in /etc/network/interfaces
<crimsun> prefrontal: now look in interfaces(5)
<jpds> cebalrai: I hope so.
<prefrontal> crimsun, http://pastebin.ca/raw/1771372
<prefrontal> it would be much less confusing if it just plain didn't work. but instead it fails early in boot, and then works after boot
<cebalrai> why hope? Because suns jdk is redundant?
<crimsun> prefrontal: are you sure resolvconf isn't to blame?
<neurrre> ha
<neurrre> is 10.4 known to work with vmware?
<neurrre> i installed from mini and it doesnt seem to even boot :-P
<prefrontal> crimsun, do you know how i might go about debugging/testing resolvconf
<prefrontal> i've tried running dhclient when the dns is down but that doesn't work
<prefrontal> based on the man page my config files are good. i wonder if it's an out of order problem during the boot process. perhaps resolvconf doesn't find the config files?
<crimsun> prefrontal: purge it and modify interfaces(5) as appropriate
<prefrontal> ok. thanks for the advice
<crimsun> after that, you can debug resolvconf's place in the upstart world
<Incubuss> Anyone else not able to log into a guest session with Lucid (just left with a blank screen)?
<Incubuss>  More importantly, anyone else find that if they switch to a virtual terminal to kill X that everything you typed also went into wherever you last had focus? Such as pidign in my case...
<BUGabundo> I may be going crazy
<BUGabundo> but I can't do multi keys press anymore
<BUGabundo> ie, keeping a key pressed only enters ONE key
<BUGabundo> not repeat
<BUGabundo> anyone can confirm deny ?
<IdleOne> I confirm you are crazy
<IdleOne> :)
<mzz> BUGabundo: I lost repeat here too
<BUGabundo> thanks
<mzz> BUGabundo: I also lost my multimedia keys (browser key, etc)
<BUGabundo> IdleOne: SU :P
<mzz> BUGabundo: I haven't checked where those went
<BUGabundo> any idea of responsible package?
<mzz> good question!
 * BUGabundo checks update logs
<mzz> it'd be convenient if there was an xf86-input-evdev upgrade at around the same time
<BUGabundo> [UPGRADE] gnome-settings-daemon 2.29.6-0ubuntu1 -> 2.29.6-0ubuntu2
<BUGabundo> don't have that mzz
<mzz> oh, you're quite right
<mzz> I have relevant messages in .xsession-errors from gnome-settings-daemon
<mzz> libkeybindings.so isn't loading
<mzz> that covers my media keys, I bet
<BUGabundo> X updates wher on Tue, Jan 26 2010 08:39:57 +0000
<mzz> oh well, I'll dig later
<BUGabundo> I don't have those :\
<BUGabundo> mzz: if/when you file a bug, sub me to it
<BUGabundo> thanks
<mzz> BUGabundo: actually I'm not sure anymore the media keys thing and the lack of autorepeat are the same bug
<BUGabundo> :(
<BUGabundo> ill open one for me
<mzz> since (a) I'm not at all sure they started happening at the same time, and (b) those gnome-settings-daemon plugin load failures I have in .xsession-errors almost certainly explain the media keys, but not the autorepeat
<BUGabundo> ill file one in GSD
<BUGabundo> let it be triage latter
<crimsun> fresh login?
<crimsun> I can confirm the behavior of non-repeat, but I haven't rebooted
<BUGabundo> crimsun: I've rebooted this morning
<BUGabundo> updated 3 times today
<Viper1432> got the same issue here for "repeat" keys.
<Viper1432> and I have rebooted.  alpha2 latest updates on lappie.
<BUGabundo> crimsun: mzz https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-settings-daemon/+bug/514562
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 514562 in gnome-settings-daemon "keyboard no longer repeats" [Undecided,New]
<mzz> assuming that's actually in g-s-d, of course.
<crimsun> I highly recommend using which-pkg-broke(1) in the future
<crimsun> (in the debian-goodies binary package)
<BUGabundo> crimsun: ?
<BUGabundo> I need an example
<onetinsoldier> BUGabundo: hello. are you wanting an example for that 'which-pkg-broke' command?
<BUGabundo> YES :p
<onetinsoldier> which-pkg-broke gnome-settings-daemon
<onetinsoldier> then it looks like it show when it's various dependency packages were installed
<BUGabundo> The program 'which-pkg-broke' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<onetinsoldier> sudo aptitude install debian-goodies
<BUGabundo>  /usr/bin/which-pkg-broke:7: DeprecationWarning: The popen2 module is deprecated.  Use the subprocess module.
<onetinsoldier> yeah.. i get that too
<mzz> that's completely ignorable, just means it's a little crufty.
<BUGabundo> that's an HUGE LIST
#ubuntu+1 2010-01-30
<BUGabundo> FYI https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gconf/+bug/514281
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 514281 in gconf "lost gconf schema defaults" [Critical,Fix released]
<onetinsoldier> i'll have a read of it :-)
<onetinsoldier> hello hyperstream :-)
<hyperstream> hey onetinsoldier  :)
<agroker> I need to reconfigure my network interfaces, perhaps even completely reset their configs, is there a GUI or dialog tool to do that?
<onetinsoldier> agroker: have you asked in #ubuntu?
<Sensiva> I installed lucid alpha 2, and now its suggesting a partial upgrade, removing libsdl1.2debian-alsa. Shall I proceed with partial upgrade?
<onetinsoldier> no
<onetinsoldier> try the following command
<onetinsoldier> or, where is it saying this?
<Sensiva> Update-Manager
<onetinsoldier> what app are you using to try to upgrade?
<onetinsoldier> roger
<onetinsoldier> exit out of that
<onetinsoldier> i recommend the following command --> sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<onetinsoldier> then after that's done, you can see what, if anything, sudo aptitude full-upgrade would do and decide if you want to do it
<Sensiva> It kept back ubuntu-desktop
<onetinsoldier> roger. update very many packages?
<Sensiva> yeah
<onetinsoldier> roger
<Sensiva> Actually its a fresh alpha 2 install
<onetinsoldier> yeah, there will be a lot then
<Sensiva> 421 packages upgraded, 14 newly installed, 0 to remove and 1 not upgraded.
<onetinsoldier> it's done?
<Sensiva> not yet, I didn't press yes till you finish talking
<Sensiva> :D
<onetinsoldier> copy
<onetinsoldier> go ahead if you haven't already
<Sensiva> I did.
<onetinsoldier> cc
<onetinsoldier> i installed the Alpha2 about 2 hours after it was released
<Sensiva> onetinsoldier finished safe-upgrading, rebooted, update-manager still suggesting partial upgrade
<Sensiva> aptitude full-upgrade gives this output
<Sensiva> http://pastebin.com/d76daa106
<onetinsoldier> sorry.. was gone there
<onetinsoldier> you still here?
<Sensiva> yeah
<onetinsoldier> Sensiva: you still here?
<Sensiva> Yes I am :D
<onetinsoldier> ok... hang on a minute
<Sensiva> ok
<onetinsoldier> ok, i was eating an orange ;-)
<onetinsoldier> didn't want a stick y keyboard. what happens if you do the following on command line?
<onetinsoldier> Sensiva: sudo aptitude full-upgrade
<Sensiva> http://pastebin.com/d76daa106
<onetinsoldier> looks great! that's what you want...
<onetinsoldier> so go for it
<Sensiva> sure?
<onetinsoldier> yep
<Sensiva> kay
<onetinsoldier> then you will be a fully updated Lucid user
<Sensiva> I am trying to know why debian-alsa to be removed
<DanaG> er, the sdl thingy?
<DanaG> that's normal... it's being replaced.
<onetinsoldier> because it conflicts with...
<Sensiva> Is it replaced with debian-pulseaudio
<onetinsoldier> yes
<Sensiva> ?
<onetinsoldier> so it conflicts with... debian-pulseaudio
<Sensiva> tried to check this in Lucid changes but didn't find it
<onetinsoldier> debian-pulseaudio replaces it
<onetinsoldier> oops.... sorry
<onetinsoldier> so it conflicts with... debian-alsa
<Sensiva> Thank you bro for your help
<onetinsoldier> Sensiva: i don't have it installed, but i think i'll install it it right now and i recommend you do too, a package named 'apt-listchanges'
<onetinsoldier> Sensiva: you're welcome. enjoy :-)
<Sensiva> ahaaa, nice one
<onetinsoldier> cheers :-)
<onetinsoldier> i just installed it here
<onetinsoldier> want to clean up you install a little? try the following... dpkg -l | grep '^rc'
<onetinsoldier> for anything listed there run the following command --> dpkg --purge <package_name>
<crimsun> Sensiva: if you're upgrading Ubuntu (ubuntu-desktop), that's expected. I seeded libsdl1.2debian-pulseaudio explicitly since it's the preferred backend for PA-enabled systems. Derivatives such as Kubuntu (kubuntu-desktop) use libsdl1.2debian-alsa still (they don't ship PA).
<crimsun> (OTOH, nothing prevents you from using PA in Kubuntu.)
<onetinsoldier> cheers crimsun :-)
<DanaG> oh yeah, that module-device-manager kde stuff... is that punted until the NEXT kde?
<jetienne> !info ruby
<jetienne> bot is not working here ?
<guntbert> jetienne: it seems she is not connected at the moment
<jetienne> guntbert: ok thanks
<guntbert> jetienne: you know - the switch to ird7 just took place
<guntbert> ircd7
<jetienne> guntbert: this is the reason behind all those netsplits ?
<guntbert> jetienne: yes, all servers have been switched within the last 20 minutes, best to have joins/parts ignored right now
<jetienne> noted
<darthanubis> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/490201
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 490201 in nautilus "[lucid] Nautilus asks password when accessing workgroup" [Low,New]
<darthanubis> https://bugs.launchpad.net/awn/+bug/514134
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 514134 in gconf "awn disappeared after update to gconf 2.28.0-1ubuntu3" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<Bacta> So what's this I'm hearing about Ubuntu switching to Yahoo! for search in Firefox?
<tsimpson> Yahoo! offered a better deal
<Bacta> More money?
<tsimpson> yes
<Bacta> Even though search will be powered by Bing?
<tsimpson> that has nothing to do with it
<Bacta> I think it has everything to do with it
<jetienne> !info ruby
<Bacta> There are a number of people who would have serious issues with this
<tsimpson> what backend Yahoo! use is up to them
<ubottu> ruby (source: ruby-defaults): An interpreter of object-oriented scripting language Ruby. In component main, is optional. Version 4.2 (lucid), package size 20 kB, installed size 100 kB
<jetienne> ruby 4.2 :)
<jetienne> anybody knows if there is plan to switch to ruby1.9 by default ?
<tsimpson> Jeruvy: that would depend if debian do
<Bacta> I realise I can change what search I use but I wouldn't want to oneday start up my new Lucid Lynx installation and see a big Powered by Microsoft Bing logo in there
<Bacta> Why not give people the option to select their search provider during the install process?
<tsimpson> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu+1 handles support for the development version of Ubuntu.  Please join #ubuntu for all other Ubuntu support.  Chat in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<Bacta> I'm banned in #ubuntu-offtopic
<tsimpson> that doesn't mean you can be offtopic here
<Bacta> But I am giving you a possible feature suggestion for Lynx ;)
<tsimpson> if you would like to submit a patch for firefox to ubuntu, please do
<jetienne> a chrome frame patch ? :)
<Bacta> Well it would be an installer option
<tsimpson> it would be a firefox option, nothing to do with the installer
<Bacta> Currently when you install Ubuntu you can go into some more advanced options although it's not mandatory
<tsimpson> if I never use FF, I never want to be asked
<Bacta> What I'm suggesting is having the ability to configure your installation of Firefox before the fact
<tsimpson> see my previous comment
<Bacta> Well if you look up a bit I did say it could be an option for "advanced" users
<Bacta> :P
 * elky raises an eyebrow
<elky> i'm pretty certain that this really isn't the best place to be discussing this.
<Bacta> It is, I'm suggesting a feature for Lynx
<elky> launchpad supports filing wishlist bugs last i checked
<ikonia> it seems like an overkill when you can just select what search provider you want post install
<jetienne> Bacta: you are not talking to the proper people. the proper way is to request a feature on launchpad
<ikonia> if it's pre or post install it doesn't matter, but that fact that pre-install would take more effort seems a waste
<tsimpson> Bacta: lynx doesn't have a default search engine
<Bacta> Well KK does
<tsimpson> lynx does not, even in karmic
<jetienne> anybody knows if there is plan to switch to ruby1.9 by default ? (bis)
<jetienne> or suggestion on where i could get this info
<ikonia> jetienne: it wasn't on the road map, and it was discussed a reasonable amount at UDS from memory as some apps broke with 1.9
<tsimpson> if debian switches, then so will ubuntu
<tsimpson> because, if debian switches, they'll fix all the bugs for us :)
<jetienne> ikonia: so "quite unlikely" for lucid... is a fair answer ?
<ikonia> I'd put a few $$ on it
<ikonia> (not happening I mean)
<jetienne> ok thx
<Bacta> btw the FF installation for Karmic gives you a "custom" Google search and seems to add a few extra Ubuntu specific plugins
<fireball_> hey all. Cannot install evtouch, dependency problems, only need to calibrate touch screen, do i even need evtouch?
<fireball_> hello? am i logged on properly this time? anyone here?
<fireball_> hello? am i logged on properly this time? anyone here?
<guntbert> fireball_: I hear you loud and clear :)
<fireball_> aah, thanks. wasn't sure
<fireball_> guntbert: have you any knowledge of evtouch, mpx?
<guntbert> fireball_: sorry no
<fireball_> guntbert: any clues? It's getting really hard to find up to date info
<guntbert> fireball_: I have no idea
<petsounds> hi guys, how to reset /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<tsimpson> petsounds: use /usr/share/doc/apt/examples/sources.list and replace hardy with lucid
<petsounds> tsimpson, i still get an error msg >> lucid@lucid:~$ sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<petsounds> [sudo] password for lucid:
<petsounds> E: Type 'n' is not known on line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/c-korn-vlc-lucid.list lucid@lucid:~$
<arand> petsounds: comment out/correct that specific line?
<petsounds> arand, this is my sources.list http://pastebin.ca/1771914 can you tell me what line i should remove? thanks
<arand> petsounds: no, as seen in the error message the problem lies in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/c-korn-vlc-lucid.list which is a separate file.
<petsounds> arand, ok i got it. merci beaucoup :-)
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
<Volkodav> any idea when thunderbird 3-0 will be added ?
<Q-FUNK> howdy! on lucid, what sets the icon theme for gdm?  here, I suddenly seem to have a themeless gdm.
<Volkodav> hmm - awn stopped working after upgrade
<slacker_nl> anyone knows why locale-gen would not respect the /etc/locale.gen file I have? It works with Debian, not with Ubuntu..
<BUGabundo> not trying to be like danag here, but are gnome dev gone mad?
<BUGabundo> for years they refuse to have stuff like alt+tab while dragging
<Q-FUNK> BUGabundo: they have always been mad.  nothing new there.
<BUGabundo> now place the tab bar on bottom, and last night lost alt+NUM shortcut?
<BUGabundo> I can NO LONGER user nautilus
<BUGabundo> its just a piece of crap
<Q-FUNK> sadly, most of gnome components are slowly being pulled from under people's feet.
<Q-FUNK> one by one.
<BUGabundo> well, time for me to look to another file manager
<Q-FUNK> here, I've been looking for another desktop environment for ages.  they all seem to become less usable, to the point that I've been seriously considering switching over to Mac OS X and never look back.
<BUGabundo> *shrug*
<razertek> how do i keep all the msgs from poping up while i am gone from pidgin? ... ihave my account for freenode in privacy set like i want but doesnt take care of the msgs...?
<BUGabundo> razertek: set IRC account to busy
<zbrahead91-dedi> Hello
<zbrahead91-dedi> Can someone with more know-how than I take a gander at: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/514476
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 514476 in ubiquity "kde_ui.py crash Lucid Lynx Alpha 2 ubiquity updated to 2.1.14" [Undecided,New]
<razertek> BUGabundo:  where is that
<razertek> BUGabundo:  on pidgin?
<BUGabundo> razertek: plugin pack, enable accounts plugin
<razertek> BUGabundo: what is the name of the plugin i am looking for?
<razertek> BUGabundo: i appreciate your help man...by the way =)
<BUGabundo> razertek: mystatusbox
 * BUGabundo goes back to TopGear Ferrari 599 review
<razertek> BUGabundo: guess i have to download an extened plugin pack because i do not see it =/
<BUGabundo> razertek: pidgin-pluginpack
<razertek> getting it now =)
<razertek> BUGabundo: yea i set my privacy to only allow contacts in my list to contact me...but doesnt seem to do the job..
<BUGabundo> irc is not IM
<razertek> ahh
<razertek> BUGabundo: i do not see busy not that i have the plugin loaded...will away work?...or would busy be morew appropriate since i still want to chat too...?
<razertek> now*
<BUGabundo> away could work
<BUGabundo> but the perfect workaround
<BUGabundo> is to set rooms as permanent, and then close them
<razertek> what do you mean?
<BUGabundo> then nothing other then DIRECT pings will bother you
<BUGabundo> and you still can reopen them and have full backlog
<BUGabundo> (assuming pidgin doenst crash, again)
<razertek> how do i do this?
<BUGabundo> right click a room name, in the list
<BUGabundo> check PERMANETNT
<razertek> i do not have permanent..
<BUGabundo> humm
<BUGabundo> enable some of the IRC plugins
<BUGabundo> like xchat or what ever
<zbrahead91-dedi> irssi?
<zbrahead91-dedi> :P
<razertek> i'll play around with this...gonna go for now...thanks for the help =)
<BUGabundo> zbrahead91-dedi: sure... but I love to have it ALL in one app
<BUGabundo> (that crashes a lot)
<BUGabundo> :p
<razertek> i have libnotify working by default would it help if i turned this off?
<razertek> nm thats something diff
<BUGabundo> sure, check option, and disable notifications
<smvrglc> what's the _best_ method to install on a encrypted root partition? any options in the gui installer?
<BUGabundo> yofel: nice work with the apport patch
<chris|> smvrglc, no, but you can use the debian installer from the alternate cd to do that
<thopiekar> hi
<thopiekar> I upgraded to lucid and can't boot while my screen is showing at the top some white bars and the rest is black..
<thopiekar> I removed the nvidia drivers via chroot but no changes..
<thopiekar> is there a way to get into the rescue screen? grub doesn't show the list anymore..
<BUGabundo> thopiekar: left shift on grub loading
<penguin42> thopiekar: You have to hit shift at just the right point
<thopiekar> ok, thanks, I will try it.. see you later :)
<razertek> thopiekar: did you get it?
<thopiekar> hi, I'm back again and there are no changes booting with the rescue screen.. there is just a white and black bar at the top
<thopiekar> razertek: nope :/
<razertek> thopiekar: is grub working?
<thopiekar> it seems that this black and white bar are the boot outputs
<thopiekar> razertek: yes
<razertek> press e in grub on selected kernel version of choice
<thopiekar> I also tried the older version of the kernel I used on karmic
<razertek> and
<thopiekar> but there I get just a black screen
<zbrahead91-dedi> thopiekar: Tried ctrl-alt-f1?
<penguin42> thopiekar: In grub try removing the quiet and splash keywords off the boot line , it might show a bit more before it fails
<razertek> thopiekar: does it give you a prompt?
<thopiekar> wait.. I pressed "e" to edit the commands..
<razertek> k
<razertek> now type 1
<razertek> and eneter
<razertek> and press enter*
<thopiekar> is insmod ext2 right? I'm using ext4..
<razertek> this will give you single user mode which is good for corruptions
<fireball_> jrib: thanks again! :)
<razertek> thopiekar: then press b to start booting
<thopiekar> ok but shouldn't be the 1 in a seperate line?
<fireball_> hey all, please help. Need to calibrate touchscreen. EVtouch will not install, xorg-server-core version conflict. . .
<razertek> thopiekar: well you first press e to edit entry...then e again to edit kernel options...then type 1 then b for boot
<thopiekar> ahh ok mom
<fireball_> and i know the title mentions technical dificuilties, but it might help someone to know that freenode lost my id and password somehow, or i'm a twit, which is possible. . ..
<razertek> thopiekar: sry i didnt know if you have done it before or not..
<fireball_> how do i resolve evtouchscreen conflict, requires older version of xoreg-xserver-core?
<BUGabundo> stupid pidgin... reporting
<BUGabundo> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pidgin/+bug/514760
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 514760 in pidgin "33 ../sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/x86_64/send.c: No such file or directory. " [Undecided,New]
<thopiekar> razertek: I have choosen a entry and pressed e but when pressing e again it edits the first line that is called recordfail too erecordfail..
<BUGabundo> ohh and it now crashes when I complain
<razertek> press cntrl c see if you get a prompt
<thopiekar> but there is a possibility to CTRL-x Boot CTRL-c commandline and ESC to return to the main menu
<thopiekar> yes I got
<thopiekar> Pressing 1 says that there is no command like that
<thopiekar> so I tried "help" and got the list of outputs..
<razertek> type init=/bin/bash
<razertek> then you could possible try:   init 1
<thopiekar> is there a way to change the layout.. I've got a de_DE (german) keyboard..
<razertek> i'm not sure on that exactly
<razertek> thopiekar: do you know how to boot into single user mode?
<fireball_> how do i resolve evtouchscreen conflict, requires older version of xoreg-xserver-core?
<thopiekar> there is a option that can be set in a entry..
<thopiekar> I would need to google for that..
<thopiekar> can't really remember how it was called..
<boritek> hello, i couldnt get any help in this: i have somehow managed to fall back to the old style notification, probably by choosing mac4lin theme. How can i set it back? Selecting the default theme doesnt help
<thopiekar> I only now that I have to boot in to runlevel 2 or 3
<boritek> i mean the notification bubble
<razertek> try runlevel 1
<jpds> razertek: init 1
<thopiekar> razertek: ok
<razertek> jpds: was talking indirectly...=)
<thopiekar> ok got now well outputs..
<BluesKaj> wow, suddenly konversation was using 93% of the available cpu processing
<thopiekar> atm its "starting init crypto disks" but no changes for ca 30sec..
<scunizi> BluesKaj: have you compared that to Quassel?
<thopiekar> should I chroot it again and remove crypt-setup?
<thopiekar> ^ razertek?
<scunizi> BluesKaj: Isn't konversation and IM client?  Quassel being an IRC client
<razertek> thopiekar: i would try to work around it
<thopiekar> how?
<penguin42> anyone seeing f-spot hang on import?
<razertek> thopiekar: have you done an update and upgrade from the cmd prompt?
<penguin42> hmm actually, it looked like it was usb-scsi
<thopiekar> no.. the problem is that I can't login in runlevel 1 because it is just showing that it's loading "init crypto disks"
<thopiekar> or do you mean grubs cmd prompt?
<thopiekar> I don't think that I can work there like with xterm.. isn't it?
<razertek> thopiekar: can you select recovery mode from grub and boot with networking enabled to the prompt then do an update and upgrade?
<thopiekar> no same problem here that I can't read anything on the screen..
<razertek> thopiekar: i have to leave now sry to cut short...maybe when i get back this evening you can check in and we will see whats going on..have to work...good luck
<thopiekar> ok thanks
<thopiekar> see ya
<razertek> np u2
<thopiekar> ok vga=795 makes my screen unreadable..
<thopiekar> but anyway booting stops at Starting init crypto disks [OK] how can I find out what fails here?
 * thopiekar is not going to chroot his system now and to remove some old packages..
 * thopiekar hasn't removed all the packages which the update-manager wanted to uninstall..
 * thopiekar is cleaning up his system..
 * penguin42 wonders why Lucid doesn't include sound-juicer any more
<penguin42> hmm, oh well, still in the repo
<Linuxhippy> hi
<penguin42> hi
<Linuxhippy> I've a lot of video glitched with alpha2 on my RadeonHD3850
<Linuxhippy> are the problems known, or should I report it?
<penguin42> are you using the closed source or open drivers out of interest (seems worth reporting either way)
<Linuxhippy> btw. the problems appear using the open-source radeon driver
<penguin42> Linuxhippy: certainly worth reporting, I find it OK except if I have overlays or menus on the screen it really slows down
<Linuxhippy> jep, its also quite slow
<Linuxhippy> ok, I'll report it
<Linuxhippy> thanks
<Linuxhippy> bye
<penguin42> Linuxhippy: I'm running the xorg-edgers packages which are a bit more bleading edge though; .e.g it's OK ish on full screen youtube except when the menus are up
<penguin42> oh
<petsounds> hi.. does anybody know why dolphin can't read/mount my second hard disk? http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2075532/UBUNTU/Ubuntu%20Screenshot/snapshot4.png
<penguin42> looks like a permission thing
<petsounds> penguin42, idk but i can read/mount that drive with nautilus :)
 * penguin42 admits to not understanding Ubuntu disc permissions any more; it seems surprisingly ready to let me do stuff in Gnome without needing a password
<penguin42> petsounds: Somewhere between karmic and lucid it's stopped asking me for perms to mount my crypted disc partition
<dupondje> since I upgraded to Lucid, it seems like the default 'browser' went gone
 * penguin42 wonders if it's Lucid or this machines DVD/CD drive that seems slow extracting audio cds - only managing 4.4x
<un214> I've been trying to figure out why the heck my machine won't come back from hibernate
<un214> well I think I found something
<un214> SWAPTYPE=swsuspend
<un214> initrd /scripts/local-premount/resume doesn't know about swsupend
<penguin42> what does it know about?
<penguin42> There are 3 types of hibernate and I think 2 are not installed by default
<un214> s1suspend s2suspend ulsuspend tuxonce
<un214> when I hibernate it generates a swsuspend so ...
<penguin42> hmm, it used to be one of kernel, tuxonice and uswsusp
<penguin42> actually, the stuff in /usr/lib/pm-utils/module.d is still that
<un214> I wonder what happens if I just take the check out ...
<un214> and let it try to resume on all types
<un214> here we go
<darthanubis> every release we have crappy sound
<darthanubis> every release
<darthanubis> looks like I will have tp personal disable pulseaudio for the 5th release
<darthanubis> we are not going to scarpe PA ever are we?
<darthanubis> scrap
<charlie-tca> no
<darthanubis> I know
<charlie-tca> Not until something better comes along, at least
<penguin42> darthanubis: It actually seems to be working for me in Lucid and Karmic - what's happening for you?
<darthanubis> it is "working" yes, just like it always works with low static when no audio is being played
<penguin42> hmm I've never noticed that on mine
<darthanubis> the low static which is not present when one uses either Alsa or OSS4 without pulseaudio installed
<darthanubis> you need headphones on to hear it
<darthanubis> if I just use the speakers you can't hear it
<darthanubis> and I suspect that is why most people let it slide
<darthanubis> there is a thread on the forums concerning this matter
<darthanubis> but it never gets "fixed"
<xguru> what is the default window decoration manager in lucid?  I removed the emerald --replace from ccsm, and now i have no windows borders
<penguin42> darthanubis: ah, yeh I only use speakers
<darthanubis> I know
<penguin42> xguru: metacity if you don't have 3d graphics effects, compiz if you do
<xguru> penguin42: thanks
<un214> weird
<un214> adding resume=/dev/sda5 to /boot/grub/menu.lst and problem gone
<BUGabundo> wb Sarvatt
<meowagi> my /boot has no kernel
<meowagi> after removing 2.6.33 the system doesnt find a kernel anymor
<meowagi> those files are gone ( i don't see the files in /boot if i start from CD
<meowagi> i see only memtest86+.bin
<penguin42> meowagi: Install the linux-image-generic package
<_OskaR_> hi
<_OskaR_> i got a "picky" problem.
<_OskaR_> and i was told this is the brain spot for help
<_OskaR_> ;)
<_OskaR_> i did a stupid thing and tried the 10.04
<_OskaR_> and it got my rig coffing
<SandGorgon> does anyone know how to get rid  of the following error while linking 32 bit libraries on 64 bit ubuntu ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/365809/  -  I'm getting errors of "skipping incompatible library"
<_OskaR_> i found i had NO . xorg.conf
<meowagi> penguin i cannot boot, how can i install the linux.image generic?
<meowagi> hmm this is unlogical
<_OskaR_> after adding a failsafe xorg conf i get Fatal server error:
<_OskaR_> no screens found
<_OskaR_> ?!
<meowagi>  Grub2 - error you need to load the linux kernel first
<meowagi> so how can i make my machine bootable?
<_OskaR_> with no xorg.conf i get RROR: GLX Error: vInfo is NULL!
<chris|> meowagi, chroot into the system from a livecd
<_OskaR_> http://pastebin.com/m5b413367
<meowagi> whats xhroot
<penguin42> meowagi: Oh I see, hmm, you'll need to boot from a rescue cd, mount the /boot, and / and install the package - a bit tricky
<_OskaR_> http://pastebin.com/m141a6b57
<_OskaR_> last is my current xorg.conf
<_OskaR_> it gives NO screens found
<meowagi> penguin42 i start now from cd
<meowagi> ok chroot /boot/?
<meowagi> do i have to enter the uuid of the HD for chroot?
<chris|> meowagi, you need to mount your boot/root first und than chroot into it
<penguin42> meowagi: No, you need to mount your root filesystem from your harddrive, is your /boot on the same partition (probably)
<meowagi> _/boot is on a separate 58mb partition
<penguin42> meowagi: OK, so you need to mount your root filesystem somewhere, lets say /mnt/root and then boot the /boot as /mnt/root/boot
<yofel> BUGabundo: errr... which patch again?
<meowagi> sda1 or something is /
<BUGabundo> wb yofel
<BUGabundo> those for auto complete
<yofel> ah, glad to hear :)
<BUGabundo> well I haven't tested yet
<BUGabundo> ihihih
<BUGabundo> just your work on it
<meowagi> oK
<meowagi>  /dev/sdb1 is my ext4 /root and /dev/sdb6 is /boot
<meowagi> sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt
<_OskaR_> oki mannaged to brake my boot so i could see the error
<_OskaR_> it gives a
<_OskaR_> vga=789 is depricated. use set gfxpayload=640x480x24,640x480 before linux command instead
<_OskaR_> what do i need to do
<_OskaR_> if i let it boot further it gives a corrupted display
<_OskaR_> i can get in on sftp / ssh
<meowagi> and sudo mount /dev/sdb6 /mnt/boot
<meowagi> heh
<meowagi> sudo mount -o bind /dev /mnt/dev (gives a error)
<meowagi> ah sorry justa  typo
<meowagi> i installed it
<meowagi> but i got a error
<meowagi> the link is a dangling link to /boot/vmlinz/blah
<penguin42> meowagi: Can you put an ls -l of your /boot in a pastebin somewhere?
<meowagi> ok
<meowagi> i restarted again
<meowagi> ok i make a ls -l of /boot on sdb6
<meowagi> ok
<meowagi> i don't need to pastebon it
<meowagi> its grub, lost+found and memtest,bin
<meowagi> thats all what ls -l puts out
<meowagi> i did those steps here http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB
<meowagi> except the GRUB loader, because i just have to install those kernel image stuff again i think
<penguin42> _OskaR_: Where did you put the vga=789 ?
<Sodlig> Hello
<meowagi> why the hell is this crapgrub so damn complicated, i can't debug this crap
<meowagi> you need to load the kernel first!
<Sodlig> I run Ubuntu on a dual boot togheter with my WinXP.  So I tried installing an Intel g card driver. Somehow it got  messed up and after my shut off, it's unable to boot properly. It  gets passed the Ubuntu logo and so on, but then everything goes  black, unable to do anything not even press ctrl + alt + f2. So I  bet something got messed up in the xorg.file, therefor Im asking,  is it any way to fix it? Like, getting back to the default 
<meowagi> press any key to continue
<meowagi> ah, i get mad
<meowagi> reinstall the whole crap again is annoying
<penguin42> Sodlig: How did you install the intel driver?
<Sodlig> Meowagi, got any solution to my problem?
<Sodlig> A friend tried doing it
<Sodlig> Unfortunaly, he went away for the weekend
<meowagi> i got a solution, i get mad
<meowagi> chroot the stuff reinstalled the linux-image-generic = FAIL
<penguin42> Sodlig: Next time a friend breaks your machine you need to emphasise to him how not to do it again
<Sodlig> ;D
<meowagi> i just removed a 2.6.33 kernel but i still had the 2.6.31 installed
<Sodlig> Well, I couldnt do it myself. So he tried helping me, as said unfortunately he went away now for the weekend and unable to rechange it
<penguin42> Sodlig: It's a bit odd because you don't normally need to install anything?
<meowagi> the whole sunday broken due this crap
<Sodlig> Yeah
<Sodlig> Everything got installed automaticly I mean the drivers
<Sodlig> Besides my g card
<Sodlig> Mobile Chipset 4
<Sodlig> It aint available from intels site either
<meowagi> now i copy the whole /etc crap and /home to another directory
<meowagi> and install this crap new, because there is nobody who has a clue
<Sodlig> So, you know if Im able to get the default settings again?
<Sodlig> Dont really feel like reformating the disk =/
<meowagi> i hope my config files don't mess
<penguin42> Sodlig: So how far does it get?
<Sodlig> It gets passed the Ubuntu logo
<Sodlig> You know, it's first some text. Dont remember what it says tho, like "booting up" or whatever. Then the logo comes
<meowagi> i get throwing away those ubuntu stuff and get windows home server
<Sodlig> And instead of coming to Login screen, it just goes black
<penguin42> Sodlig: can you ctrl-alt-f1 to get a console?
<Sodlig> I tried the ubuntuforums without any help
<un214> I had to add resume=/dev/sda5 to menu.lst in order to make hibernate work
<un214> weird huh?
<Sodlig> Havent tried that
<Sodlig> Someone told me to that ctrl + alt + f2 wud work
<Sodlig> obviously doesnt
<Sodlig> some said I cud boot from the cd drive and goto the terminal from there, doesnt work either
<Sodlig> You think ctrl + alt + f1 would work?
<penguin42> Sodlig: not if c-a-f2 doesn't
<Sodlig> And what if I gotten the terminal up, what command should I use
<Sodlig> kk
<meowagi> anytime i get mad with this OS
<meowagi> because its so damn spaghetti
<penguin42> meowagi: You shouldn't use the pre-release version unless you can fix it
<meowagi> i used a prerelease kernel
<meowagi> but i uninstalled the kernel
<meowagi> but i still had the official kernel in the machine
<meowagi> so if you remove a kernel it shouldnt hurt the machine at all afaik
<meowagi> but the machine is now fucked up, for unknow reason
<meowagi> and i lost again a day with this crap
<penguin42> Sodlig: it's a bit difficult to know how it's broken, but I'd have a look if there is an /etc/X11/xorg.conf and remove it, I'd also try and get a copy of v/ar/log/Xorg.0.log
<charlie-tca> !!language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<penguin42> meowagi: Unless you know how to fix this stuff stick with the standard stuff - it's tested by people
<meowagi> yeah whatever
<un214> I find init=/bin/sh is good for fixing an awful lot
<Sodlig> How could I take a look if the etc/X11/xorg.conf exist? And how would I get a copy of xorg.0.log?
<meowagi> i know tested by standard peoples, whatever that is a failure of the OS not of the new kernel
<Sodlig> I mean, if it wont boot up. Isnt it quite hard to check it then? ;o
<penguin42> Sodlig: Use a rescue CD
<penguin42> Can we PLEASE topic this channel to ask people not to try Lucid on their main machine unless they know how to fix stuff!
<charlie-tca> you mean just telling it in the release notes is not enough?
<penguin42> charlie-tca: Yes, it's not enough
<tsimpson> and on the download pages
<Sodlig> rescue cd?
<Sodlig> I got the installation cd
<meowagi> i didn't use lucid i used karmic
<tsimpson> people don't read the topic here, then decide to install lucid
<penguin42> tsimpson: <sigh> yes
<meowagi> i was asking 3-4 times for the same in #ubuntu
<tsimpson> they install lucid, then get sent here for support
<meowagi> but the channel is overcrowded
<charlie-tca> I would think that having to search for the download, knowing it is alpha, and putting it in the release notes should tell them something!
<penguin42> meowagi: This channel is only for support of Lucid
<meowagi> whaetver, i install it again, and hope i don't mess up
<meowagi> yeah i know
<penguin42> charlie-tca: You would think
<charlie-tca> meowagi: It is still alpha software, it will break
<tsimpson> we want people, it's up to them to 1) read the warning, and 2) heed it
<meowagi> charlie: i lknow
<meowagi> i use karmic
<tsimpson> s/want/warn/
<meowagi> i said that, i just used a 2.6.33 kernel and removed it
<tsimpson> if you use karmic, support is in #ubuntu
<meowagi> tsimpson: the channel is overcrowded, ikf you ask for something there is no answer
<tsimpson> that's not the point
<meowagi> but whatever i don't upgrade the machine for anything. i messed it up
<un214> Is there a good way to add a pre-hook to update-initramfs?
<meowagi> does the UUID change if i re-install the OS?
<un214> meowagi: UUID changes iif you run mkfs, which a re-install may or may not do depending on what you tell it
<meowagi> so should i just overwrite the files without format?
<un214> what does it matter if the UUID changes after format?
<meowagi> i made aprox 5000 symlinks by hand, i hope they heeping
<un214> symlinks with UUID of filesystem ???
<meowagi> nah
<meowagi> i made a symlink from /dev/md0/media/cinema to /sdg1/media/cinema
<un214> now there's a plausable reason for wanting to reinstall w/o reformat
<meowagi> most of them are movies aprox 5000 or something
<meowagi> its because i wanted to merge both /movie directories into one dir, so the smb users have everything in the same dir, aprox 20'000 movies
<penguin42> meowagi: First rule of Unix: When ever you find yourself doing something a few thousand times - stop, and write a script
<meowagi> penguin42: i used midnight commander to add the links
<meowagi> ok
<meowagi> i can install it thank dog
<meowagi> i have to configure the fstab again... that sucks
<meowagi> someone in here knows a way to make a backup on linux?
<penguin42> meowagi: I tend to use rsync to backup to another machine, or perhaps just tar stuff up
<chris|> meowagi> its because i wanted to merge both /movie directories into one dir <- why not just mount it into both places instead of symlinking everything?
<BUGabundo> setting dom.ipc.plugins.enabled to false for a few days until new firefox separate process kills a few bugs :(
<penguin42> BUGabundo: I've tend to use chromium as my main browser a lot of the time
<BUGabundo> me too
<BUGabundo> all the time now
<BUGabundo> but I still use FF
<BUGabundo> and want it the best it can be
<penguin42> yeh a handful of sites don't like chromium
<BUGabundo> 3.6 has an VERY fast startup
<BUGabundo> but still Chromium
<BUGabundo> I benchmark them all the other day
<penguin42> is 3.6 packaged yet?
<BUGabundo> penguin42: they don't?
<penguin42> BUGabundo: I've got at least 1 that doesn't
<BUGabundo> I don't have a single site that doent work with CH, but works with FF
<BUGabundo> penguin42: 3.6 is in archive now
<BUGabundo> its stable... where have u been????
<BUGabundo> :D
<penguin42> ah cool, it wasn't in archive last time I looked
<Volkodav> what about Thunderbird 3 though
<Volkodav> looks like they did not package it yet
<jpds> Nope.
<Volkodav> hmm
<Volkodav> strange
<BUGabundo> Volkodav: it was supposed to be done *after* FF
<Volkodav> it's been stable for a while now
<jpds> bug #314668
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 314668 in baltix "[needs-packaging] Thunderbird 3" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/314668
<BUGabundo> baltix?
<chris|> well, Thunderbird is not part of the standard ubuntu desktop
<BUGabundo> true
<Volkodav> evolution sucks
<Volkodav> big time
<jpds> Volkodav: Works fine for me.
<Volkodav> bulky and stupid
<charlie-tca> 3.6 is in lucid
<charlie-tca> nm
<BUGabundo> KMail FTW :D
<jpds> Volkodav: Feel free to spend time writing something better rather than critising the efforts of others.
<BUGabundo> jpds: oh snap
<Volkodav> jpds - how do you handle multiple accounts - all folders ?
<Volkodav> and then create rules for all these folders ?
<jpds> I do filtering on the server-side with procmail.
<BUGabundo> ahahaha
<BUGabundo> you CHEAT :D
<Volkodav> right
 * penguin42 still uses mutt :-)
<Volkodav> I personally like Claws mail
<Volkodav> but it takes time to set it right and it hates html mail
<Volkodav> which is evil too
<chris|> Evolution handles multiple accounts just fine
<BUGabundo> mutt RULEZ
<Volkodav> it does - but you have to create folders and rules not to have all in one big pile
<Volkodav> which is ridiculous
<Volkodav> I gave 3 shots  never worked for me right
<chris|> wrong
<chris|> POP3 is rediculous, but that's not evos fault
<BUGabundo> LOL
<BUGabundo> I wish kmail would do IMAP idle :((
<chris|> yeah, evolution doesn't have that either
<penguin42> odd, it seems an obvious one to get in, and has been around for a few years now
<chris|> there are some patches floating arround, but none made it upstream, at least to my knowledge
<BUGabundo> chris|: are you sure.i was under the impression evo had it
<chris|> just checking bugzilla, but it's slooooooow
<BUGabundo> eeh
<BUGabundo> when ever is it not?
<chris|> Version:  	unspecified; Status: 	NEW; Priority: 	Normal
<chris|> I belive it was listed on go-evolution.org, but seriously, that web page is just rediculous
<dupondje> thunderbird should indeed get into Lucid for sure :)
<dupondje> dunno if there is big difference between latest 2 version anyway
<BUGabundo> Firefox 3.7 mouse scroll is slugish... anything I can do to improve it ? or is it a bug?
<dupondje> 3.7 ?
<dupondje> :)
<BUGabundo> yes 3.7
<BUGabundo> no typo
<BUGabundo> been using it for LONGGGGG
<penguin42> ok, own up - who moved the firefox icon file between 3.5 and 3.6
<charlie-tca> I don't know. I found it in pixmaps, where I normally find it
<dupondje> yep same :)
<charlie-tca> I think it is firefox itself, that lost it.
<penguin42> ah, it looks like I previously had /usr/share/pixmaps/firefox-3.5.png as my panel icon
<penguin42> which not-unreasonably went
<charlie-tca> ah-ha
<penguin42> does like how ff doesn't anti-alias most of the interface fonts - chrome seems to use it way too much
 * charlie-tca thinks his eyes are too blurred to see the fonts clearly anyway
<penguin42> just think how much cpu that saves you
<charlie-tca> heh, I hadn't thought of that ;)
<charlie-tca> It saves time, too. Can't read all that stuff that blurrs
<Snowboarder> So whatnew features in 10.04?
<chris|> Snowboarder, https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+specs
<DanaG> http://old.nabble.com/-Bug-224787--New:-plasma-desktop-crashes-after-closing-%22Add-Widget%22-td27373634.html
<Snowboarder> are there any requirements to become a ubuntu developer?
<bjsnider> Snowboarder, you have to embark on a series of life-threatening quests, each more dangerous than the last
<Snowboarder> what will the first be
<bjsnider> to begin with, we require you to break into the skull & bones headquarters on yale university's campus. they are in possession of geronimo's skull. take it and return it to its rightful resting place.
<Snowboarder> where is the restig place?
<DanaG> person left the room (quit: *.net *.split).    --  star dot net, star dot split?  is that a new feature?  Instead of giving the two server names?
<DanaG> that's weird.  Wildcards?
<DanaG> I read that as "all files that end in "dot net", "all files that end in dot split".
<dupondje> freenode is playing :)
<DanaG> I mean, I can understand a message "**netsplit**", but not the thing with wildcards.
<DanaG> *.net *.split -- looks like a list of files.
<dupondje> I saw no netsplit :) got disconnected :p
 * yofel got dissconnected too
<yofel> like everyone else it seems...
<bjsnider> i don't think i got disconnected
<yofel> ok, more like thrown out of all channels
<Guest18344> no wait, *I* got disconnected
<Guest18344> . . .
<bjsnider> you just got renamed
<BUGabundo> I didn't
<BUGabundo> its the nick upgrade
<BUGabundo> chanels are beeing reseted for some odd reason
<BUGabundo> the reply I got, #s channels weren't planed so soon
<BUGabundo> some time in the future, ALL channels will need to be re-registered
<bjsnider> weren't planned so soon?
<bjsnider> what is that supposed to mean?
<bjsnider> is anybody in charge of this ship?
<arand> wow, #freenode is going crazy..
<BUGabundo> eheh arand.. no no its just you
<penguin42> hmm
 * penguin42 still seems to be himself
<dupondje> :p
<penguin42> hmm, I have 2 machines connected by firewire, the karmic machine seems to be able to dump the memory of the lucid machine but not the other way
<DanaG> ah yeah, new kernels have protection against that... have to be compiled to allow it.
<DanaG> how do you do the dumping, anyway?
<penguin42> DanaG: But that's the odd thing - I seem to be able to dump the memory of the newer one, not the older one!
<DanaG> Weeeeird.
<penguin42> DanaG: This program called firedump (found on the net - not in repos)
<penguin42> yep, it's got 2GB of the memory from my other machine - I can see the kernel string :-)
<DanaG> awesomeness.
<penguin42> it's amazing what junk is in there; it looks like my bios has a driver for the graphics on the intel i3/i5's not that the board can take it with a 'For evaluation use only' in
<charlie-tca> It's part of the freenode change to ircd-seven, isn't it?
<kklimonda> hey, are there any news about the state of nouveau in 10.04?
#ubuntu+1 2010-01-31
<DanaG> http://users.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/Screenshot-gnomeshell.png
<DanaG> heh, there's gnome-shell on my netbook.
<DanaG> Inefficient use of space.
<penguin42> DanaG: I really dislike it
<DanaG> So do I.
<mstftsm> i have a problem bug 199234
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 199234 in qtiplot "[Hardy] Integration produces nonsense results" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/199234
<mstftsm> wiki m4
<yofel> mstftsm: ok, and what's the problem?
<mstftsm> yofel, sorry that was a mistake, writing in a wrong window
<yofel> ^^
<rwt> Hello, I am having issues with my sound. I am running ubuntu 9.10, kernel 2.6.32.7, and am on a lenovo ideapad y550. For some reason no sound will play at all.
<DanaG> argh, every time pulseaudio starts, it mutes all my sound cards.
<DanaG> oh, and I do still have this issue: http://pulseaudio.org/ticket/678
<aboSamoor> ubuntu does not read the continuous keystrokes of my keyboard !
<DanaG> ARGH, STUPID "pyuuuu" sound every time I minimize a window!
<DanaG> pyuu!
<hyperstream> pie you ?
<rr72> hey all, on bootup i get an error about kqemu NAME="%k" breaking things in udev
<rr72> do i just simply remove name="%k" from the first line of the file /lib/udev/60-kqemu.rules?
<rr72> or the proper file, sorry it's not perfect, doing it from memory
<petsounds> hi guys.. any idea why sun java only work with google chrome not with firefox 3.6? i'm on kubuntu lucid. thanks.. http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2075532/UBUNTU/Ubuntu%20Screenshot/snapshot8.png
<IdleOne> petsounds: #ubuntu+1
<IdleOne> oh lol
<IdleOne> sorry forgot where I was
<IdleOne> :)
<petsounds> it's ok bro :)
<IdleOne> hehe
<alkisg> Since 3-4 weeks a new applet is shown on the systray, which allows me to switch keyboard layouts. Unfortunately, this applet is completely blank. Is this by design? Or am I missing some flag images?
<DanaG>  argh, stupid gtk... makes a "boomf" sound upon pressing the "open" button, and then a metallic "clunk" upon dialog actually drawing.
<DanaG> Or rather, ctrl-o: boomf.  click cancel: "click".  dialog close: "clunk."
<Snowboarder> d
<Bacta> How does the Ubuntu Software Centre fit in with SPM? Will it eventually replace it?
<Name141> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu+1 handles support for the development version of Ubuntu.  Please join #ubuntu for all other Ubuntu support.  Chat in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<dupondje> sabnzbdplus seems broken :(
<jakubo> hi there
<jakubo> i got  problem with very unstable network, and my computer keeps freezing when downloading files via firefox
<jakubo> hello? is there anybody out there?
<Bacta> Just nod if you can hear meeeeee
<jakubo> hi bacta
<Bacta> I would suggest you take it to #ubuntu if it's not about Lynx
<jakubo> and then there were.. 2....
<jakubo> in fact it IS about lynx
<jakubo> i have been linked here from the #ubuntu irc
<Bacta> Perhaps you should stay then
<jakubo> back.....
<jakubo> ok.. still no one here?
<jakubo> nobody?
<yofel> jakubo: here yes, but no idea why downloading something would freeze your pc
<aboSamoor> can anyone help me, ubuntu now do not read continuous keystrokes
<jakubo> ok
<jakubo> and network problems?
<penguin42> aboSamoor: You mean it doesn't autorepeat?
<aboSamoor> penguin42, yeah
<penguin42> aboSamoor: Yeh I've literally just noticed the same thing
<jakubo> aand 2 other things.... nvidia closed driver wont install properly, and wecam doesnt work in skype
<penguin42> aboSamoor: You can turn it back oon in keyboard prreferences - but it doesn't look like the sliders are set up right - even the slowest speed is causing me some repeats
<yofel> jakubo: nvidia won't install right when installed from "Hardware Drivers" - known issue. Install it manually from a terminal if you need it
<aboSamoor> penguin42, it works. It was changed automatically
<penguin42> aboSamoor: Yeh
<jakubo> actually i dont really need it, id probably use the nouveau driver if it was ready, but theres a whole bunch of changes if i try to install it via synaptic
<jakubo> whcich will probably change with the releaseof the next kernel
<penguin42> aboSamoor: I've just reported it: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/+bug/515108
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 515108 in gnome-control-center "auto-repeat stopped, and slider is too sensitive" [Undecided,New]
<jakubo> so, there hasnt been anyone complaining about network problems right?
<penguin42> jakubo: Since I'm connected to you, it seems OK!
<jakubo> it happens to disconnect now and then
<jakubo> sometimes its beter sometimes its worse
<jakubo> and i ouldnzt probably tell you if it got worse could i?
<jakubo> hmm... maybe its a firefox issue.....
<jakubo> but the cam?
<jakubo> is it because i loaded the ubuntu deb from skype.com?
<jakubo> oh, and can you please give some kind of output on the live cd that its NOT POSSIBLE to install on raid systems
<penguin42> I doubt your skype deb is causing you random network issues
<jakubo> by the way.... networking: the firmware for my pci card isl 3886pci wasnt provided on the cd, fortunately i had it on stick
<jakubo> i didnt say that
<jakubo> i said the cam doesnt work on skype
<penguin42> oh, sorr y- you had typed so much I lost track
<jakubo> much?
<jakubo> and in cheese there is only one picture
<jakubo> well... a frozen cam so to say
<jakubo> aaand another question: RAID: do i need to attach the hard disks to different ide cables? does it even work with ide?
<penguin42> jakubo: What type of RAID - is this hardware RAID or software RAID?
<jakubo> soft
<penguin42> it works with any block device, so IDE works fine, you are best to put it on seperate IDE channels
<jakubo> ic
<jakubo> what do you suggest for stripe size? 4KB for root and 512KB for home partition?
<penguin42> I normally go with the defaults - heck who knows what good values are!
<jakubo> there s so much about it on the net....
<jakubo> it was said that its takes much time to concaternate the things back....
<jakubo> no suggestion for the skype thing?
<jakubo> ok, ill try the seperate ide cable thing, maybe that was somehow connected with download of larger files..... (or esle it might be damaged hardware..)
<jakubo> thx for the advice
<Apacheuk> hi all, have a query regarding Testdrive and lucid is anyone able to help?
 * penguin42 doesn't know testdrive
<Apacheuk> https://launchpad.net/testdrive
<penguin42> oh neat
 * penguin42 tries
<Apacheuk> Now I could be wrong about this next bit, but I was under the impression that it only downloaded the new/changed packages each time you ran it
<Apacheuk> but I don't see that, it downloads the complete iso each time which is a pain
<penguin42> yeh I don't see any mention of it being clever like that in the man page
<coz_> Apacheuk,  actually  I am not familiar enough with this to comment
<Apacheuk> Hmmm I heard about it on a uupc podcast I think.... will have to go back and re listen to the episode
<Apacheuk> cheers anyway.... thought I would ask, you never know
<coz_> Apacheuk,  I am sure someone at some point is familiar with it :)
<Apacheuk> its season 2 episode 19
<coz_> Apacheuk,  on that link you posed is a get involved section.... you may be able to contact someone from that link
<Apacheuk> yeah I might do that after I re listen, jsut to make sure I didn't dream it
<coz_> Apacheuk,  sounds like a plan :)
<penguin42> Apacheuk: I've just had a read through it - it's just a shell script, it's not got anything smart like that
<Apacheuk> yeah... seems that way... must have dreamt it :)
<Apacheuk> wishful thinking
<Apacheuk> would be really useful
<penguin42> it's a bit difficult if they're working on an iso, because the whole iso tends to change on a rebuild
<penguin42> Apacheuk: What you can do is install into a vm and keep that vm updated just updating the packages
<penguin42> (I say that, although my last attempt to install lucid in a vm didn't work)
<Apacheuk> OK, so am listening to the episode where the Developer talks about Testdrive, and he definitely  says it's an incremental download, so it should download the full iso each day
<Apacheuk> If you listen to http://uupc.tonywhitmore.co.uk/uupc/s02/e19/uupc_s02e19_high.ogg at position 9.10 or there abouts
<Apacheuk> OK, so am listening to the episode where the Developer talks about Testdrive, and he definitely  says it's an incremental download, so it should'nt download the full iso each day
<penguin42> hmm odd, I can see it's using an rsync
<penguin42> I guess it's possible if the isos are actually fairly consistent, rsync cna do some stuff - but I wouldn't think it could cope with an iso rebuild
<BluesKaj> howdy
<penguin42> Hi BluesKaj
<penguin42> Apacheuk: Out of interest, did you find it worked?
<BluesKaj> hi penguin42
 * penguin42 just tried the netbook one and it had horrible rendering issues
<Apacheuk> yeah, as far as downloading and getting the vm up and running its brilliant
<Apacheuk> works everytime
<penguin42> Apacheuk: I actually use virt-manager for fiddling with kvm
<Apacheuk> I usually just use virtual-box
 * penguin42 is using kvm these days
<BluesKaj> you guys running windows inside linux or ..?
<penguin42> no, linux inside linux in my case
<BluesKaj> why ??
<penguin42> trying things like the install images, and kubuntu inside my ubuntu
<Apacheuk> mainly for testing the daily builds of lucid in my case
<BluesKaj> do you access data and media files etc from one to the other?
<Apacheuk> you can do yes
<BluesKaj> ok
<BUGabundo> VB shared folders
<BluesKaj> yeah
<BUGabundo> oh guud afternoon everyone
<BUGabundo> how is the Freenode upgrade treating you all?
<BUGabundo> got mine via SSL :D
<penguin42> I haven't noticed any difference
<om26er> its cool as now your name don't remain in use
<BluesKaj> BUGabundo, connected via SSL ?
<BUGabundo> yep
<BUGabundo> whois me
<BUGabundo> om26er: ??
<BluesKaj> aha
<BluesKaj> gonna reconnect ,brb
<om26er> BUGabundo, yes
<BUGabundo> I wonder if he knows he got to use port 7000
<BUGabundo> om26er: I don't get what you said
<om26er> BUGabundo, as of today if I get disconnected unintentionally my name dont stay in use at freenode it awesome
<BUGabundo> ahhh
<BUGabundo> no more ghosts :D
<om26er> ya
<BUGabundo> but chanserv is dead on many #s
<BluesKaj> hmm BUGabundo , I get errors and unable to connect messages, which servers are SSL enabled ?
<BUGabundo> BluesKaj: I said it just after you left
<BUGabundo> port 7000 or 7010
<BUGabundo> not _standard_ 6667 and 6669
<popey> Apacheuk: yes, it will only download changes
<BUGabundo> BluesKaj: go it now?
<Apacheuk> popey: seems to download the whole iso each day
<BluesKaj> ok BUGabundo , changed ports
<BluesKaj> ok done !
<popey> Apacheuk: I'm not surprised tbh, its a compressed image, its _going_ to change almost completely every day
<BluesKaj> fast
<om26er> any indicator applet plugin for xchat (that dont close on minimize)?
<om26er> *on close
<BUGabundo> popey: Apacheuk: zsync for daily isos?
<BUGabundo> i use that, and download about 30% of the image weekly
<popey> i think testdrive defaults to rsync
<Apacheuk> popey: I did wonder about that, like Penguin42 said earlier
<BUGabundo> let me run it just now
<BluesKaj> hmm, it's giving away my ip...dunno if I like that
<BUGabundo> zsync http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/lucid-desktop-amd64.iso.zsync
<BUGabundo> Username: ~kaj@unaffiliated/blueskaj
<BUGabundo> no IP here
<BluesKaj> ok
<BUGabundo> Read lucid-desktop-amd64.iso. Target 77.3% complete.
<BUGabundo> popey: Apacheuk ^^^^^^
<popey> BUGabundo: yeah, i know about zsync, Apacheuk is talking about testdrive
<BUGabundo> -rw------- 1 bugabundo bugabundo 693M 2010-01-27 22:42 lucid-desktop-amd64.iso
<popey> and that it uses rsync by default
<BUGabundo> from 4 days ago
<BUGabundo> ahhhh sorry
<BUGabundo> lost that part :(
<Apacheuk> so it's probably not a bug on Testdrives part then
<penguin42> the world really needs a shared bookmark thing for firefox/chrome
<BUGabundo> penguin42: +100
<aboSamoor> can anyone help me with their hotmail configuration on empthy, it gives me a network error ?
<BUGabundo> humm
<BUGabundo> those don't compute
<BUGabundo> hotmail and IM app ?!?
<BUGabundo> do you mean MSN ?
<chiggavelli> is there made any fix for fqdlr
<chiggavelli> There was a problem initializing Catalyst Control Center Linux edition.  It could be caused by the following.
<chiggavelli> No ATI graphics driver is installed, or the ATI driver is not functioning properly.
<chiggavelli> Please install the ATI driver appropriate for you ATI hardware, or configure using aticonfig.
<chiggavelli> installed that one ati-driver-installer-10-1-x86.x86_64.run
<chiggavelli> but still ignores it
<chiggavelli> after reboot im getting low level but all colours showing nrml
<om26er> aboSamoor, see if  the port number zero
<aboSamoor> om26er, it is not
<om26er> aboSamoor, is it 1863?
<om26er> aboSamoor, and whats the server address
<aboSamoor> om26er, messenger.hotmail.com:1863
<om26er> aboSamoor, quit empathy and then type this in terminal and start empathy again sudo pkill telepathy
<BUGabundo> sudo pkill ?
<BUGabundo> aggressive are we ?
<om26er> it will kill mission-control and telepathy-butterfly
<aboSamoor> om26er, did not work
<om26er> aboSamoor, are you putting @hotmail  ?
<aboSamoor> om26er, no
<om26er> aboSamoor, lol do it
<aboSamoor> om26er, this is why people are using gmail ;) :). thanks
<om26er> aboSamoor, btw gtalk in empathy also require @
<aboSamoor> om26er, lol
<om26er> aboSamoor, :)
<BUGabundo> I'm trolling.... sorry... feld pissed https://bugs.launchpad.net/nautilus/+bug/509079/comments/7
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 509079 in nautilus "nautilus has tabs on bottom" [Low,Triaged]
<yofel> o.O
<yofel> this is somewhat... basic funtionality
<yofel> more like, everybody's used to it...
<BUGabundo> I don't care
<BUGabundo> they can stuff it
<BUGabundo> :(
<penguin42> It's a bit weird that thre is so little standardisation in tab behaviour
<BUGabundo> don't even get me started on that
<BUGabundo> anyone suggesting a filemanager to replace Nautilus?
<BUGabundo> or wants to hack around and fork upstream ?
<penguin42> moving it should be easy
<aboSamoor> how can I ask for packaging sagemath for the latest version 3.4.1, while the one available is 3.0.5dfsg-4ubuntu1
<penguin42> BUGabundo: The file manager in xubuntu is incredibly quick
<yofel> aboSamoor: maybe check what happened to the debian maintainer?
<BUGabundo> penguin42: and funtions worth?
<yofel> aboSamoor: and the folks in -motu should be able to help you better for this
<penguin42> BUGabundo: Not sure, I don't use it much
<BUGabundo> ahah
<penguin42> BUGabundo: The thing that's annoying me on nautilus is bad integration with workspaces, so if you open a folder in one workkspace and then click on it to open in another it doesn't do anything at all - I want the directory to appear one way or another
<BUGabundo> hen?
<BUGabundo> don't follow
<penguin42> BUGabundo: Double click on documents, move workspace, now what happens if you double click on documents?
<BUGabundo> checking
<BUGabundo> opens a new wind
<BUGabundo> so ?
<BUGabundo> its what I expect
<BUGabundo> FYI http://boot.kernel.org/
<penguin42> hmm, why isn't this the same as the behaviour I get at work
<penguin42> BUGabundo: It's the case if I click 'open directories in their own new window' in the behaviour
<BUGabundo> can some one check the usb md5 for me ? http://www.netboot.me/help
<penguin42> BUGabundo: Just want me to download and md5 it?
<penguin42> Yep, doesn't match - I get 2f2e02....
<BUGabundo> thanks
<BUGabundo> me neither
<BUGabundo> we will email them
<BUGabundo> http://github.com/Arachnid/netboot.me/issues/issue/21
<thopiekar> hi
<thopiekar> razertek: I just "fixed" my problem by doing a clean install with a daily lucid build cd..
<thopiekar> but I'm definitly sure that there was a issue with loading a service but somehow the name wasn't shown..
<thopiekar> but after testing lucid a day I can definitly say that its stable enough for a alpha.. there are just some preformace problems on kde4 but gnome works well :P
<thopiekar> GREAT JOB!
<penguin42> yeh it seems pretty good
<Volkodav> thunar is pretty quick
<penguin42> ah yeh that's what I was thinking of
<seren> is nepomuk/strigi supposed to work at the moment on lucid ?
<seren> because while I haved indexec my whole hdd, I can't find anything
<seren> neither through krunner nor dolpin search bar
<BUGabundo> charlie-tca: do you get any records of ppl booting xubuntu on old powerpcs?
<charlie-tca> I don't keep records, but yes, there are several people using xubuntu on powerpcs. There are ports available for that
<BUGabundo> link please?
<guest_89> how can i upgrade to lucid α x64 from karmic x64 ?
<charlie-tca> BUGabundo: http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/ports/releases/
<BUGabundo> guest_89: $ update-manager -d
<charlie-tca> guest_89: when I tried yesterday, it was broken. You should be able to use update-manager -d as the release notes state.
<BUGabundo> charlie-tca: AFAIK those don't boot directly
<charlie-tca> why not?
<BUGabundo> plus port work seem to have stall
<charlie-tca> Are you sure it doesn't have an intel chip?
<BUGabundo> ahah
<guest_89> has an amd64 k10
<BUGabundo> I'm talking in the 3rd person
<charlie-tca> Those do work, at least 8.10 and 0.04
<charlie-tca> 9.04
<BUGabundo> charlie-tca: I'll pass it along
<BUGabundo> thanks
<BUGabundo> will try to report back
<charlie-tca> they are running on several systems.
<charlie-tca> Might send them to #ubuntu-ppc on freenode
<charlie-tca> guest_89: your chip shouldn't matter, the upgrade procedure should be the same.
<BUGabundo> charlie-tca: seems the prob is with X, it always fails to get a proper resolution
<guest_89> BUGabundo, will i have to reinstall the drivers or anything after upgrading to 10.04α ?
<BUGabundo> of course
<guest_89> is it cleaing my /home ?
<BUGabundo> of course not
<BUGabundo> but backups are *always* adviced
<guest_89> lol thanks
<guest_89> yea yea of course
<charlie-tca> BUGabundo: not the ports fault, you can get the same issue with any of the installs
<BUGabundo> hum
<guest_89> whens 10.04β coming?
<BUGabundo> guest_89: see /topic
<BUGabundo> !shedule > guest_89
<guest_89> !schedule > guest_89
<ubottu> guest_89, please see my private message
<guest_89> :P
<BUGabundo> thanks
<BUGabundo> !ytpos
<guest_89> ROFL
<guest_89> !typos
<half-buntu> have troubled #ubuntu enough
<half-buntu> :D
<BUGabundo> half-buntu: if you are not running lucid, no need to idle around
<BUGabundo> welcome EddieRingle
<EddieRingle> hey BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> feel free to ask and help around
<EddieRingle> sure thing
<BUGabundo> btw, tell us a bit about yourself, and expertises
<EddieRingle> i get to be interviewed? goodie.
<BUGabundo> eheh
<EddieRingle> well, I program
<BUGabundo> that's more the ubuntu-news team job :D
<EddieRingle> heh
<Mage__> Hey all.
<dupondje> Lucid is rocking stable for alpha 2 imo :)
<Mage__> yes it is, just had a small problem with getting my video driver installed but after 5 minutes and a restart it was fixed:P
<BUGabundo> bonnie and bonnie++ lost in manpages?
<BUGabundo> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/en/man8/bonnie++.8.html
<BUGabundo> only up to hardy
<BUGabundo> and even that empty ?
<BluesKaj> dupondje, not here
<dupondje> BluesKaj: why ? :)
<BluesKaj> the kde file managers dolphin and konq  both die unexpectedly , so i've been using nautilus.
<BluesKaj> dolphin works when calling up /home/usr only
<BluesKaj> err /home/user
<dupondje> well only use Gnome here, so don't have those probs
<dupondje> only thing is that menu is like dutch and english together :p
<ripps> Does anybody here know how to right click via control+left click? The side button on my wacom pen is failing, and until I can get a replacement pen, I was hoping I could just use right clicks like a mac does.
<kunze> Is there anything that one should be familiar with concerning Ubuntu 10.04 Alpha 2 that would effect wi-fi networking?
#ubuntu+1 2011-01-24
<espen77> how you start the u1 gui to register a new box, cant seem to find the icon.
<sanal_madatheth> hello friends
<sanal_madatheth> i dont know whether it's the right place to ask such adoubt....
<sanal_madatheth> when upgraded my virtual console font changes to Latin when left alt pressed
<sanal_madatheth> really idont need that font in virtual console
<sanal_madatheth> how to change that
<sanal_madatheth> please help
<virtuald> !support
<ubottu> #ubuntu+1 handles support for the development version of Ubuntu.  Please join #ubuntu for all other Ubuntu support.  Chat in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<sanal_madatheth> ubottu, thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<ari-tczew> sanal_madatheth: if you're running natty, you should ask here. if not, ask on #ubuntu
<oOarthurOo> Just did an lsmod because I was thinking about undervolting the cpu.. but I don't see it. Is acpi-cpufreq built into the kernel instead of as a module?
<oOarthurOo> yup it is
<oOarthurOo> how odd
<Roasted> Does anybody know if it's possible to install the compiz plugin of "Ubuntu Unity Plugin" that comes with 11.04, but on 10.10?
<cdbs> Many buttons on windows and links in applications aren't clickable
<cdbs> s/applications/websites/
<cdbs> basically, it appears that the mouse doesn't even respond
<cdbs> I have to use the keyboard for clicking sometimes
<cdbs> are others facing the same problem?
<cdbs> A square of the screen has become unresponsive. Any button or link there cannot be clicked. If I move the window out of that area, then it runs fine
<kklimonda> yeah, I've just noticed that today
<magn3ts> Any tips on all my gnome-panels crashing on login w/ natty?
<magn3ts> s/s/ applets/
<magn3ts> honestly, this might be a bug.
<magn3ts> I think gnome-panel was configured to run because of my lack of 3d graphics and it's sitll trying to do so.
<magn3ts> Ugh, it gives me a "Unity is not supported" message... even though I have guest additions installed... AND it still starts Unity anyway.
<twager> After the latest updates I get a complete system freeze within 5 minutes of running
<Ian_Corne> Anyone tried the 270.18 driver yet?
<chaospsychex> i have a question....
<chaospsychex> i installed 10.10
<chaospsychex> when i click on system > about ubuntu, it says i am using 11.04 which was released in april 2011!
<chaospsychex> that's impossible though
<chaospsychex> so i am wondering if i unknowingly upgraded to 11.04 somehow?
<chaospsychex> can you upgrade from 10.10 to 11.04 through the update manager?
<chaospsychex> lsb_release says I am using 10.10
<Ian_Corne> yes chaospsychex you can
<Ian_Corne> if you run update-manager -d
<Ian_Corne> chaospsychex: don't worry
<Ian_Corne> my about ubuntu says that too
<Ian_Corne> On my 10.10 machine
<Ian_Corne> must be a bug
<tom__> morn
<tom__> natty asks me to create an ubuntu one account on every login
<tom__> there's no tickbox to say sod off
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<sanal_madatheth> Dear all,I'm running ubuntu Natty and after upgrading console font becomes Latin
<sanal_madatheth> left alt key changes it.Really i dont want latin in virtual console.
<sanal_madatheth> How can i remove that.
<sanal_madatheth> which package,i should remove for that?plz help
<sanal_madatheth> I just want to remove the package switching console font to Latin...
<qzio> is it safe to install console-setup nowdays?
<sanal_madatheth> qzio, it was my ignorance that made it install...
<sanal_madatheth> any way out?
<qzio> not sure, I just installed console-setup...
<sanal_madatheth> what was the change happened in console?
<sanal_madatheth> with ur installation?
<sanal_madatheth> qzio, plz share ur experiences
<qzio> I haven't noticed anything... yet. I'm on a desktop...
<qzio> don't have time to reboot or anything. I'm at work.
<sanal_madatheth> ok
<Roasted> Does anybody know if it's possible to install the compiz plugin of "Ubuntu Unity Plugin" that comes with 11.04, but on 10.10?
<Daekdroom> quadrapassel is no longer a desktop-recommends of ubuntu-meta :(
<histo> Having an issue with xfce 4.8. If I browse to a samba share gvfs mounts it etc... However thunar doesn't showw the mount nor does it get placed on the desktop.  Anyone else experiencing this?
<genii-around> What is this screen that keeps wanting me to login to api.opendesktop.org every boot now?
<gpc> some theme you installed maybe?
<gpc> no clue to tell you the truth
<Daekdroom> Never saw that, really.
<Daekdroom> But it prompts me for a Ubuntu One account every boot
<Daekdroom> and that must be equally annoying
<genii-around> gpc: No custom themes, etc. Perhaps it's a KDE plasma thing though. Happens only on netbook and not on laptop. Both have 64bit installed
<galamar> hello
<galamar> i am having problems with mencoder i get ....."Audio LAVC, couldn't find encoder for codec libfaac.".... i have installed libfaac0 and most of the gstreamer plugins (all in progress)..... any ideas on this?
<galamar> i am having problems with mencoder i get ....."Audio LAVC, couldn't find encoder for codec libfaac.".... i have installed libfaac0 and most of the gstreamer plugins (all in progress)..... any ideas on this?
<Daekdroom> galamar, no need to repeat that often, really.
<galamar> that was a keyb error sorry
<BluesKaj> galamar, make sure you have ffmpeg and ubuntu-restricted-extras installed
<galamar> BluesKaj: okay i installed ffmpeg and i still get the same error
<galamar> BluesKaj: is there maybe something wrong with the command im using?
<patdk-wk> hmm, I didn't think libfaac was in ubuntu at all, but only medibuntu
<patdk-wk> oh it is, hmm
<galamar> libfaac0 is
<galamar> is there another way to convert avi to mp4 something with a GUI maybe?
<patdk-wk> doesn't that depend on the avi
<patdk-wk> galamar, why would you be attempting to do that in natty anyways?
<BluesKaj> galamar, yes ffmpeg can do that , check out the site or man ffmpeg in the cli
<galamar> cause i wanna put this avi on my ipod but there is no player that supports avi so i need mp4
<ChogyDan> galamar: I use avidemux to transcode videos
<galamar> ok ffmpeg wants to run but this is in red"[mp3 @ 0x238a3e0]Header missing"
<galamar> is it okay to continue?
<BluesKaj> galamar, backup your existing file in another folder before experimenting
<galamar> ok
<galamar> is it dangerous to leave a root term open as i work on things?
<BluesKaj> galamar,
<BluesKaj> http://linux.softpedia.com/get/Desktop-Environment/Tools/avi-and-mp4-converter-32163.shtml
<BluesKaj> galamar, I assume you're running gnome and this might work , but with devel OSs one can't be sure
<galamar> okay that doesnt download it just links to a page with code on it?
<galamar> yes gdm
<BluesKaj> galamar, there's supposed to be a script that runs in nautilus to convert
<BluesKaj> anyway, gotta go , bbl
<galamar> how do i use those scripts
<galamar> how can i get the ipv4 ip of my router
<pr0ph3t> hi all
<galamar> hi
<rork> galamar: for the internal network? I usually do a traceroute, the first hop is my router
<galamar> well i have a vncviewer from my ipod touch working on the local network but i wanna do it from anywhere not just local
<pr0ph3t> I have a problem with my 3g integrated modem, basically I cannot connect, in practice it seems there is no signal, i.e. the radio is off, but in windows works fine, in exactly the same spot. I have a Asus UL30A-QX328V Laptop, running Ubuntu 10.10 and 11.04 64 bit with kernel 2.6.37-12-generic, any help would be greatly appreciated
<pr0ph3t> please, someone
<galamar> how can i vnc to my desktop over the internet... i believe i just need the correct address format 0.0.0.0?0.0.0.0::0000
<bluefrog> galamar, you need to know the public IP of your router first, then NAT the necessary port (router --> the machine you want to take remote control of)
<galamar> NAT? how do i do that
<bluefrog> galamar, but NAT ssh and then do a port forwarding to connect to VNC thru ssh would be more senible
<bluefrog> sensible
<galamar> but im new to vnc
<bluefrog> galamar, then you must read and learn
<bluefrog> google nat routeur vnc port forwarding ssh
<galamar> i know how to get into my router and setup port forwarding but i dont know what name to put on the program? and it says i cant have intersecting ports
<bluefrog> nat ssh port 22 of your router to port 22 of your machine
<BluesKaj> galamar, you should edit your /etc/hosts.allow file to list the IPs with portmap on your network as in : http://paste.ubuntu.com/469502/
<galamar> bluefrog: okay so in my router i have setup like this " inbound port 22-22 .. type both .. ip 192.168.2.6 .. private port 22-22"   ?
<bluefrog> yes
<bluefrog> so every incoming call on 22 on your router is redirected to 22 on your machine
<galamar> does that take care of the NAT thing you were talking about
<bluefrog> yes. now to use VNC thru ssh you will need first to "initialise" the ssh connection ssh -L 5901:localhost:5900 user@your-remote-machine the launch VNC viewer on your ipod and ask to connect to localhost:5901
<bluefrog> (the ssh command line must be run from your ipod
<galamar> i already have it working on the local network..
<bluefrog> pad I guess not pod
<bluefrog> if you want to attack your machine directly with VNC then you need to NAT vnc port (5900 and/or 5800)
<galamar> what does NAT stand for
<bluefrog> netwotk address translation which is btw incorrect because in our casewe are doing PAT port address translation
<bluefrog> but we usually say NAT even for that
<galamar> ok.. i dont see any optins for that in my router?
<bluefrog> huh? you told me you had..
<bluefrog> oh you mean PAT?
<bluefrog> yes it's an abuse of language to NAT for everything but this is the way it is
<bluefrog> to use NAT
<galamar> the part i adjusted the ports on was under the firewall tab on my router
<bluefrog> correct (well you find it there and it works then it is correct for your router)
<galamar> yeah i added the port forwarding to the virtual servers.. maybe its the wrong place
<galamar> bluefrog: oh i found a way to place my pc outside of the NAT should i do that
<galamar> bluefrog: thank you .. i think i got it but i will have to test for sure when i am not on my local network
<dupondje> To run a command as administrator (user "root"), use "sudo <command>".
<dupondje> how to remove this message when opening a terminal ?
<marcobiscaro2112> run at terminal:
<marcobiscaro2112> touch .sudo_as_admin_successful
<marcobiscaro2112> in your home folder
<marcobiscaro2112> but this is a bug, this file must be created automaticly when the sudo is successful authenticated
<marcobiscaro2112> dupondje: a bug is now filled in launchpad: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sudo/+bug/707101
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 707101 in sudo (Ubuntu) "file .sudo_as_admin_successful is not created on natty" [Undecided,New]
<dupondje> oh ok thx marcobiscaro2112
<BUGabundo> \o
<Daekdroom> o/
<FloridaGuy> kubuntu kde 4.6...right click on panel icon...icon setting....change the icon to what i want..and it will not change
<BUGabundo> so are we going to end up with 2.6.38?
<BUGabundo> ppl are saying its *really* fast
<galamar> is there a way to start a vnc process at boot?
<Daekdroom> BUGabundo, I think 2.6.38 is what they planned on UDS
<BUGabundo> nice
<yofel> yeah, that super patch that was supposed to make everything faster is in 2.6.38 ^^
<Daekdroom> "was supposed to"?
<BUGabundo> yep yofel
<yofel> well, I didn't test it yet
<BUGabundo> its int kernel ppa
<BUGabundo> yofel: a friend did, and found it much faster
<yofel> cool
<Daekdroom> BUGabundo, 2.6.38 will be in if it's released until April 14
<BUGabundo> ok
<Daekdroom> According to the kernel team's wiki
#ubuntu+1 2011-01-25
<galamar> any one help with wake on lan setup?
<Ian_Corne> is anyone else having nautilus troubles?
<kva> hello all
<susundberg> hello!
<kva> well, shortly my problem. latest natty won't work on my laptop. problem is black screen. how I can report it?
<kva> it boots from live cd finally but not from installed system
<kva> bios - purple screen - nothing - than x-error
<twager> kva: Have you done todays dist-upgrade ?
<kva> debian works fine. any ideas?
<kva> well, I got today's daily iso
<kva> with zsync...
<kva> so well, dist-upgrade won't help :-)
<twager> kva: Just a thought as my system failed yesterday but todays upgrade cleared it up  ok
<kva> nope, it was same for about a week ago
<kva> but that was 11.04 stable
<yruss> Hi i'm using 11.04 Natty and tried to run Vmware player but it demands to compile linux headers. Command uname -r shows 2.6.32-25-generic. I cant build-essentials through apt-get: Unable to locate package linux-headers-2.6.32-25-generic. But i can see that in usr/scr/ i have more newer version of linux-headers - 2.6.35-25. So the question is should i somehow update my linux-headers to a newer verion? If no - how what should i do to run 
<yruss> player? If yes - how can do it? thnx
<DJKorbit> good morning
<kva> morning
<DJKorbit> i'm using natty and there are some really annoying bugs that i don't know how to report
<kva> I have same problem :-(
<DJKorbit> the first one is that clicking the icons in the notification area (i guess they are now called indicators) doesn't open the menu
<DJKorbit> if i click the icon to shutdown, it doesn't show the options for restart, etc.
<DJKorbit> same for the clock and other icons
<DJKorbit> the other bug is that some areas of the screen don't capture the mouse click, i have to drag the window to the right to be able to click a button
<DJKorbit> for example, with chrome in full screen i can't archive an e-mail
<DJKorbit> i have to move the window to the right to be able to click it
<DJKorbit> really weird bug
<DJKorbit> how should i report those bugs?
<kva> sure but I don't know how
<DJKorbit> ok
<DJKorbit> i'm performing an upgrade to see if the bugs get fixed
<psypher246> helle natty people!
<bazhang> hi
<psypher246> anyone else having issues installing natty in vmware?
<psypher246> it bombs while copying files on console-setup
<bazhang> not tried psypher246 , have it installed directly on my notebook though
<psypher246> so it installed without error?
<bazhang> yep
<psypher246> hmmm
<bazhang> psypher246, you may want to get the rss feed of natty changes
<psypher246> ok
<bazhang> http://feeds.ubuntu-nl.org/NattyChanges
<psypher246> thx
<bazhang> welcome
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<galamar> i cant get netflix to work. but everyother video sit works?
<Pici> Netflix does not work natively on Linux
<galamar> at all end of story?
<BluesKaj> Pici, someone mentioned with the right setup , netfix can run in wine.
<galamar> thata what i was thinking or a vm of some sort?
<BluesKaj> I deliberately installed windows in this media server pc just for netfix , we watched one movie , none of the other stuff appealed to us so i cancelled my subscription and wiped windows :)
<Pici> I bought a settop bluray player that could stream netflix. /me shrugs
<genii-around> BluesKaj: Their rates seem reasonable, but I guess if the selection sucks why bother
<galamar> well i dont pay for it
<galamar> so if i try wine what browser should i use ff ie or opera?
<BluesKaj> Pici, genii-around ,yeah well some might like the movie offerings . but we're old grouches and most of the stuff wasn't our taste.
<galamar> im gonna start with ff wined. i gotta go im remote an the ipod is dying. thank you for the help
<patdk-wk> netflix only work with ie
<patdk-wk> it needs silverlight
<galamar> Ok Ty I'll do that than
<galamar> but on netflix it suggests ff? why is that?
<patdk-wk> hmm, I don't see them suggesting ff
<galamar> when it tells me it cant play it says what is required and makes no mention of ie
 * patdk-wk is going try ff
<patdk-wk> hmm, it does work
<galamar> well at my friends house ( windows pc) theu can use any browser
<patdk-wk> oh, ff silerlight plug-in :)
<patdk-wk> bet if I disable it :)
<galamar> sweet but i still need use wine right?
<patdk-wk> ya, for silverlight
<galamar> ok thanks everyone.
<patdk-wk> I wonder if moonlight will work
<patdk-wk> moonlight is only silverlight 3.0 compat :(
<patdk-wk> doesn't play :(
<galamar> its ok i WILL make it work
<patdk-wk> nice
<patdk-wk> changing my browser useragent string made it *almost* play
<patdk-wk> ActiveX is disabled
<patdk-wk> netflix movie viewer requires activex to be enabled
<patdk-wk> lets try a firefox windows useragent tag :)
<patdk-wk> ok, using windows firefox useragent tag
<patdk-wk> Player Error, Error code: N8001
<patdk-wk> and moonlight said there could be incompatabilies
<patdk-wk> so moonlight almost supports it
<galamar> you know alot more than me
<patdk-wk> this is moonlight 2.2
<patdk-wk> I wonder if I should try 2.99.0.10
<patdk-wk> galamar, I just learned this in the last 10 min :)
<galamar> wow if i was actually at my desktop i could try more
<patdk-wk> if I could get netflix working without using my windows vm
<patdk-wk> my windowsvm will only be used for vsphere usage
<patdk-wk> somehow I bet playing a movie back in linux is going be much more friendly than inside a windows vm anyways
<galamar> i think so also
<patdk-wk> damn
<patdk-wk> upgraded to nightly build of moonlight
<patdk-wk> got closer :(
<patdk-wk> Internet Connection Problem, Error code: N8101-106
<patdk-wk> moonlight 2.99.0.9.99 claims silverlight 4.0 support though
<patdk-wk> hmm
<patdk-wk> "lacks DRM support which Netflix requires"
<yaaar> yeah...you're not gonna get netflix streaming to work
 * patdk-wk gave it a good try though :)
<Ian_Corne> it just doesn't work
<Ian_Corne> :p
<patdk-wk> but it is interesting they are only restricting it based on useragent string though
<patdk-wk> and not anything else
<Ian_Corne> Well, if you can't decode, you're screwed anyways :p
<galamar> will a wine installed program restart my pc?
<pr0ph3t> hi all
<pr0ph3t> when I start cairo-dock my title bar disappears, if I quit it and restart the window manager it reappears, anyone know why or how I can have a look at what happens from the console?I'm running compiz
<kva> well, so anyone can give me a hint how to report to you a blank screen problem?
<charlie-tca> can you switch to a tty using Ctrl+Alt+F2?
<tormod> kva, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/BlankScreen
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Natty Narwhal 11.04 | Milestones: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyReleaseSchedule | Maverick/10.10 support in #ubuntu | Alpha 1 Released: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/natty/alpha1 | Warning: New X.org stack is being uploaded, be warned about partial upgrades removing X packages:  https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2011-January/032355.htm
<coz_> hey all
<pr0ph3t> hey all
<pr0ph3t> awn-settings keeps crashing even after update and cairo-dock at start crashes the title bar in compiz
<coz_> pr0ph3t,   ooo
<coz_> pr0ph3t,   that's shouldnt be happening obviously... which version of cairo dock ?
<coz_> pr0ph3t,  here I am using  2.2.1~0beta1
<coz_> pr0ph3t,   I am not having issues with the dock and compiz...
<coz_> pr0ph3t,   you might want to install the bzr  developer's  version of cairo dock
<leifw> recently, I keep getting alerts from evolution that it can't perform a query, I believe it related to google contacts address books, does anyone know about this? what is the package that adds google contacts sync support to evolution's address book?
<anon33_> Anyone here notice that Firefox 4b10 lacks font hinting (has a weird blurriness to it)  as compared to Google Chrome or any other Gnome program?
<genii-around> Hm. : mkdir foo && sudo cd foo            ... "sudo: cd: command not found"
<anon33_> Anyone else have a text blurriness in Firefox like I do? http://i.imgur.com/Kv6dH.png It's not respecting the hinting options I have set for Gnome.
<guntbert> genii-around: cd is a bash-builtin
<guntbert> genii-around: and why would you want to sudo cd ?
<genii-around> guntbert: So need something like sudo bash -c cd foo                        syntax?
<genii-around> guntbert: When for instance the regular user has no access to a directory due to permissions
<yofel> that'll need bash -c, as you need to cd and run whatever you want in one go
<guntbert> genii-around: ack, so we separate it from the mkdir ...
<anon33_> Anyone else here have problem using Firefox4b9 64bit?
<anon33_> problems*
<magn3ts> Does Unity have special multitouch support built in?
<genii-around> anon33_: Other than npviewer occasionally chunking out with segfaults and cryptic errors, no
<magn3ts> IE: Is this video related to Unity or a different thing called Unity: http://lii-enac.fr/en/architecture/linux-input/#tuiototouch
<anon33_> genii-around: That's the most recent beta right? Because each time I download it and try to launch the ./firefox executable it says that the firefox-bin file isn't there, but when I try to launch that it says it doesn't exist.
<genii-around> guntbert: It was just something I came across earlier when trying to cd into a dir within /etc which regular user was not allowed. I used after sudo -i  but do not like remaining at # prompt long
<genii-around> anon33_: I am using the build from mozilla-daily ppa
<anon33_> Is that a nightly or beta version?
<yofel> nightly, works fine for me too
<anon33_> The nightly's fine. It's the beta download from the website.
<guntbert> genii-around: understandable, I have no idea about the "bash -c ... " thing though (and I am too lazy to read up)
<BUGabundo> o/
<BUGabundo> so anyone installed .38 kernel yet?
<BUGabundo> I might do it
<BUGabundo> just not sure nouveua will old it
<BUGabundo> *hold
<SAM__> hi guys i know this is for ubuntu 10.10 and natty but i have an issue with my webserver on 10.04 and im not sure what is causing it
<SAM__> if anyone could have a quick look id appreciate
<SAM__> http://unrealkillers.com/forum.php
<rww> This channel's just for 11.04/natty, actually. And knowing that you're not supposed to ask in here doesn't make it okay to do so ;P
 * BUGabundo hides
<Daekdroom> SAM__, try #ubuntu-server
<bloodriver> pardon...but will the Unity dock have autohide/intelligent hide and/or be removeable.  In the alpha I can access the 'normal' gnome panels...will this be true in the final version?
<rww> bloodriver: Last I heard, it'll have intellihide
<evilvish> and not removable..
<bloodriver> rww: intellihide- good  unremovable: bad
<bloodriver> I can access gnome panels in the alpha will this still be true in the final version?
<evilvish> hence the evil guy mentioned the bad news :p
<bloodriver> and...questions, questions...will the top panel have a 'hide feature?
<Daekdroom> bloodriver, in the Ubuntu Desktop Edition Session, gnome panel isn't supposed to load
<Daekdroom> and it doesn't here.
<bloodriver> Daekdroom: I can access  gnome panels in UDES
<charlie-tca> the already hides itself in the daily images
<Daekdroom> Like I said, it's not the default behaviour.
<bloodriver> okay thanks...will there be a Gnome Ubuntu version?  Change is hard!  I've never been a fan of docks either
<yofel> sure, it's called classic in gdm
<evilvish> bloodriver: just use the classic desktop
<charlie-tca> When you log in, click your name, then look at the bottom for session
<bloodriver> groovy
<bloodriver> okay...last question...is it Natty+1 or Ubuntu+1...then *+2 etc after this?
<charlie-tca> ubuntu+1 is always the development version
<charlie-tca> natty is a codename. It becomes Ubuntu 11.04 when released
<bloodriver> maybe I misread that...I thought they were dropping codenames (a,b,c, et el) and going to a numbering code...I was looking forward to Oscillating Ocelot
<bloodriver> Prancing Pachyderm
<Daekdroom> bloodriver, it hasn't been discussed, so it's safe to assume it's staying the way it is.
<rww> natty, maverick, lucid, etc. are codenames used during development because the release could be delayed and thus using year.month makes no sense.
<charlie-tca> Each release gets a code name as it starts development, then gets a release number of the year and month released
<rww> people apparently hate numbers and use the development codenames after release too, though
<BUGabundo> and that only happened ONCE :)
<Daekdroom> rww, they're cool names :P
<evilvish> heh
<bloodriver> okay...thanks for hipping me to the skinny
<Daekdroom> !info indicator-applet-appmenu
<ubottu> indicator-applet-appmenu (source: indicator-applet): Clone of the GNOME panel indicator applet. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.6-0ubuntu3 (natty), package size 16 kB, installed size 104 kB
<Daekdroom> Interesting.
<Daekdroom> Despite still thinking Unity is too unstable right now, I'll use that in classic gnome so I can get used to it :P
#ubuntu+1 2011-01-26
<pr0ph3t> hi all
<pr0ph3t> any of you running xbmc? which version?
<Gulfstream> are the latest dailies safe (do they install?)?
<Gulfstream> sorry... I meant, the current daily...
<ripps> Can someone help me, a package a I'm trying to build for Natty get this:
<ripps> usr/bin/ld: main.o: undefined reference to symbol 'xmlCleanupParser@@LIBXML2_2.4.30'
<ripps> seems the new version of libxml in natty is incompatible
<pr0ph3t> hi all
<pr0ph3t> has anyone got  xbmc workin on natty 64bit?
<pr0ph3t> working*
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<BluesKaj> uhoh, do i dare reboot ? just updated , now I get this : dependency problems - leaving unconfigured Errors were encountered while processing:  apport apport-kde
<Ian_Corne> It's just apport
<Ian_Corne> as long as it's not dpkg you'll be fine :p
<BluesKaj> Ian_Corne, well my other natty pc has had some boot probs , which can usually be fixed by dropping to a tty and updating or using the recovery mode and the "fix broken packages" dialog option .
<BluesKaj> just wondering if apport has been part of the that problem
<BluesKaj> Ian_Corne, had the same errors on the other natty box , and encountered no probs rebooting
<dneary_> Hi
<dneary_> nmbd is failing to start for me during an apt-get upgrade today, and it's blocking the rest
<dneary_> Known issue?
<BluesKaj> latest kernel version won't boot on my pc.  I had to drop to previous version
<Daekdroom> BluesKaj, what's the lastest version?
<Daekdroom> I been using .37-12 for quite awhile, and there aren't any updates.
<charlie-tca> BluesKaj: Is it related to the X packages upgrades?
<charlie-tca> (topic)
<BluesKaj> Daekdroom, the grub fonts are so small on this large monitor I dibn't really check the version , but I booted in with 2.6.37-11
<Daekdroom> Well, I have a 22" 1080p monitor and the grub fonts are very small as well, but I'm kinda sure -12 is working because uname -a says I'm using it :P
<BluesKaj> charlie-tca, it could be ..I was stalling out and freezing before kdm started
<BluesKaj> Daekdroom, right , I'm using our tv , a 42"plasma , so the fonts in grub are too small too read
<BluesKaj> er to read
<BluesKaj> from this distance , about 3M
<BluesKaj> could be my kde 4.6 upgrade too, not sure charlie-tca, Daekdroom
<Daekdroom> If KDM stopped working, then an older kernel weren't meant to solve it.
 * BluesKaj decides not to reboot til X org stack is fixed
<bullgard4> Will Natty provide OpenOffice or LibreOffice?
<Daekdroom> bullgard4, LibreOffice is default in natty already
<bullgard4> Daekdroom: Thank you.
<BluesKaj> uhoh , panel just crashed
<dneary_> This samba issue is quite annoying
<dneary_> It's blocking me from sharing a printer
<dneary_> nmbd does not start for me, since I upgraded earlier (from 2 days ago). Is it a known issue? Error messages aren't much use, I'm afraid
<dneary_> "nmbd pre-start process terminated with status 1"
<dneary_> Funny though, I can't access cups via port 631 either, even though it says it's starting up fine
<dneary_> Via localhost it's fine, but from another host it gives "unble to
<dneary_> "unable to connect"
<dneary_> So prob a permissions issue
<BluesKaj> ok, back on the 2.6.37-12-generic, ...had an odd occurrence with plasma panel disappearing for no reason
<dneary_> But still have that nmbd startup issue when upgrading
<dneary_> And also the fact that sharing the printer in gnome-control-panel wasn't setting the shared option for cups...
<genii-around> Heh, I have to remember not to always use the -y switch with apt-get dist-upgrade ... removed kubuntu-desktop on me due to some phonon deps
<BluesKaj> hey genii-around , i forgot the restore plasma panel command
<al-maisan> hello, I am having trouble installing a package (python-scipy) on natty; the errors are as follows: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/558620/
<al-maisan> any ideas how this could be resolved?
<genii-around> BluesKaj: I haven't had to do it for a while but I think is something like kwin --replace or somesuch
<al-maisan> also, the quoted dependency "Depends: python-numpy (< 1:1.5)" is not in the python-scipy debian/control file
<BluesKaj> ok genii-around , thanks ..I'll check it out
<genii-around> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2011-January/032355.htm ... "he requested URL /archives/ubuntu-devel/2011-January/032355.htm was not found on this server."
<genii-around> The last link in this room's topic ends in .htm instead of .html
<BluesKaj> genii-around, good point , adding the "l" takes you to the proper site :)
<BluesKaj> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2011-January/032355.html
* Pici changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Natty Narwhal 11.04 | Milestones: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyReleaseSchedule | Maverick/10.10 support in #ubuntu | Alpha 1 Released: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/natty/alpha1 | Warning: New X.org stack is being uploaded, be warned about partial upgrades removing X packages:  https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2011-January/032355.html
<rww> genii-around: you have ops in here now, btw. all the (non-probation) #ubuntu people do ;)
<lixinfish> hello, anyone using unity? I'm trying it now, and I don't know how to do everything, anywhere I can get a copy of documentation or something?
<BluesKaj> rww, just noticed , genii-around isn't around ..he's away atm
<charlie-tca> must depend on the irc client, mine ends in html
<charlie-tca> oh, pici fixed it
<Pici> ;)
<Gulfstream> are the latest dailies capable of installing successfully?
<BluesKaj> Gulfstream, apport has broken dependencies , but otherwiseread the MOTD in the Topic
<lixinfish> anybody help.. I don't know how to show desktop, I don't know how to add applet, I don's know how to pin something to the left bar. Anywhere I can find the solution?
<lixinfish> and, I don't know how to open a file-browser
<Gulfstream> lixinfish: sounds like you are using Unity
<dneary_> Gulfstream, Funny :)
<lixinfish> Gulfstream: yep
<lixinfish> new to it, today
<lixinfish> everything become so weird
<Gulfstream> lixinfish: it does... I'd use the other desktop manager
<lixinfish> so.. Ubuntu gona change to this unity in the next edition?
<lixinfish> I think it should be easy to use, and I just don't know how
<lixinfish> I try to ask in #ubuntu, but people there told me to come here...
<lixinfish> Gulfstream: btw, what desktop manager do you use?
<Gulfstream> lixinfish: the classic desktop
<Gulfstream> I don't think it is really a different desktop manager...
<lixinfish> Gulfstream: so.. no way for a new user to use unity..?
<hifi> why the heck my nm-applet has no icon... there are working icon sets installed
<lixinfish> it's so sad, I can't find any documentation about it
<Gulfstream> lixinfish: I don't think it is possible right now
<lixinfish> Gulfstream: then why there is a 10.10 notebook edition with unity as I'm using it right now, not intend for people to use?
<Gulfstream> lixinfish: I thought you were using Natty.
<dneary_> What could slow latency on an intranet to snail's pace?
<dneary_> Massive packet loss on a router?
<BluesKaj> dneary_, using network manager on wifi ?
<dneary_> BluesKaj, Yes
<dneary_> How would I diagnosticate whether it's just me or everyone?
<BluesKaj> what encryption type, wep or wpa2
<dneary_> Uhmmm... yes?
<dneary_> wpa2 I think
<dneary_> A big long password
<BluesKaj> using auto dns on the router ?
<dneary_> yeah
<dneary_> I have 2 laptops badly afflicted
<BluesKaj>  try manual google dns on the router , primary is 8.8.8.8 secondary is 8.8.4.4
<dneary_> Wondering if it's my OS's fault, or something I'm doing, or an attack of some sort, or something else
<lixinfish> Gulfstream: no, I'm using maverick.. the notebook edition.. just can't understand why no docs for how to use
<BluesKaj> then in /etc/resolve,conf  make sure your nameserver settings are correct , you can find those by doing iwconfig in the terminal
<dneary_> Surely iwconfig will give me the interface config for wireless interfaces?
<BluesKaj> it should
<dneary_> Does it also give DNS info? Didn't think it did
<dneary_> heh - funny stuff :)
<BluesKaj> no but it does give your router nameserver IP which you need for the resolv.conf file
<dneary_> dneary@sligo:~$ ping 192.168.1.12
<dneary_> PING 192.168.1.12 (192.168.1.12) 56(84) bytes of data.
<dneary_> 64 bytes from 192.168.1.12: icmp_seq=1 ttl=64 time=2485 ms
<dneary_> OK - looks like things are going awry in the router/modem
<BluesKaj> actually network manager should set the resolv.conf automatically
<dneary_> I have one computer connected via wired internet & ping to that is faster, but still v irregular
<dneary_> Pinging the router directly gives acceptable lag
<BluesKaj> run ifconfig then iwconfig
<dneary_> (I don't think bandwidth is a problem, but latency is painful)
<dneary_> ifconfig doesn't give DNS information either
<dneary_> BluesKaj, Are you sure you know this stuff well?
<BluesKaj> dneary_, can you edit the router settings from a webpage like router IP ?
<dneary_> Seems to me like the IP address & resolv.conf get written by dhconfig once you connect to the access point
<dneary_> BluesKaj, Sure
<BluesKaj> that's where you set the manual dns settings for one thing
<BluesKaj> dneary_, I meant the nameserver IP for resolv.conf can sometimes be wrong
<dneary_> Ah
<dneary_> It looks OK - 192.168.1.1
<dneary_> Not a DNS issue on local network anyway - names are discovered w/ zeroconf
<dneary_> And all local hosts are also in /etc/hosts
<dneary_> So I can get to galway.local or just galway
<BluesKaj> the nameserver is usully listed in the router , and I list the local IPs in hosts.allow under portmap ...makes it easier to ssh locally
<BluesKaj> dns can be an issue with latency on the internet side
<BluesKaj> dneary_, yeah the gateway IP and nameserver in resolv.conf are usually the same
<BluesKaj> errands to do ...BBL
<FloridaGuy> i just did this ....    http://www.webupd8.org/2010/11/script-to-automatically-apply-200-lines.html    ..... to 10.10...going to upgrade to 11.04....will i have to reaply it
<BUGabundo_noX> hey guys
<BUGabundo_noX> who broke X?
<BUGabundo_noX> bjsnider: ^^^^
<FloridaGuy> you did
<BUGabundo_noX> FloridaGuy: if i did i would be applying magic glue to it right now, instead of booting from a livecd
<BUGabundo_noX> AFAIK i havent removed any packages
<MTecknology> Upgraded my server to 11.04 and now I get this    "2068 syslog    20   0 37264 8760 1016 S  175  1.7   1117:15 rsyslogd"
<anr78> I see the daily build has torrents for mac. "This image is adjusted to work properly on Mac systems.". What kind of adjustments? Preinstalled mactel-support modules?
<MTecknology> lovely :P   I wonder what's causing that change..
<BUGabundo_noX> time to give xorg-edgers a try then
<Daekdroom> BUGabundo_noX, /topic
<BUGabundo_noX> Daekdroom: i know
<BUGabundo_noX> as i said, i havent removed anything
<Daekdroom> and it's not necessary to remove packages to break X.
<BUGabundo_noX> sure
<BUGabundo_noX> upgrades will do it too
<BUGabundo_noX> either i downgrade X or upgrade the rest (from ppa)
<Daekdroom> Xorg-edgers works alright, for that matter.
<anr78> should I use the mac-cd to create a virtual vboxmachine of 11.04? I dare not install native yet :)
<BUGabundo_noX> it would seem even PPA isnt upgrading clearly
<charlie-tca> BUGabundo_noX: did you forget to read the topic again ;-)
<BUGabundo_noX> LOL
<BUGabundo_noX> i have read it
<BUGabundo_noX> and the link too
<Daekdroom> BUGabundo_noX, xserver-xorg-input-wacom is getting held back, isn't it?
<BUGabundo_noX> much more
<BUGabundo_noX> The following packages have unmet dependencies:   xserver-xorg-video-openchrome: Depends: xorg-video-abi-8.0 which is a virtual package.   libwebkitgtk-1.0-common: Conflicts: libwebkit-1.0-common but 1.2.5-0ubuntu3 is installed.   libdrm-nouveau1a: Breaks: libdrm-nouveau1 but 2.4.23+git20110119.550fe2ca-0ubuntu0sarvatt is installed.   xserver-xorg-input-wacom: Depends: xorg-input-abi-11.0 which is a virtual package.
<Daekdroom> Oh well. I feel lucky I installed xorg-edgers before the dependency hell :P
<Daekdroom> libdrm-nouveau1 is getting deprecated, iirc
<charlie-tca> thank goodness for BUGabundo_noX . I will wait to upgrade again... :-)
<BUGabundo_noX> :)
<BUGabundo_noX> gonna reboot
<BUGabundo_noX> cant be much worse
<BluesKaj> is apport really necessary? I'm tired of the errors
<coz_> BluesKaj,   glad to see someone else has errors with apport
<Daekdroom> coz_, that's kinda selfish
<BluesKaj> coz_, think I'l just remove it .
<BluesKaj> do i care when hundreds of ppl are probly filing bugs with launchpad anyway :)
<coz_> isnt apport for  debugging  or crash reports?
<BluesKaj> yup
<Gulfstream> should I install the proprietary NVIDIA driver or the free experimental driver?
<BluesKaj> install the nvidi-current driver recommended in hardware
<BluesKaj> err nvidia-current
<Gulfstream> is it safe to run dist-upgrade? I see that it will remove X packages so I am assuming that the upload is not yet finished.
<Daekdroom> Gulfstream, I wouldn't update any packages related to X at this point
<carl0s-> have there been any (Intel) video regressions lately (last week)? I have a white square floating around over flash plugin stuff, and other square-like patches over video playback, and the Unuty menu just doesn't appear any more. It's like a transparent box is appearing in place of the menu, i.e. something's happening, but there's nothing there
<BluesKaj> carl0s-, read the topic URL ,
<BluesKaj> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2011-January/032355.html
<carl0s-> BluesKaj, ah.. yes, thanks :-)
<carl0s-> i'm reading it now. sounds exciting :)
<carl0s-> I love being cutting edge :)
<carl0s-> ooh there's a new xserver-xorg-video-intel already, since a couple of hours ago. awesome.
<pr0ph3t> hi all
<pr0ph3t> did I mess something up or is there a problem with ubuntu-desktop?
<popey> hmm, apport seems broken today
<yofel> sudo service apport stop before upgrading will fix it
<yofel> although there is a fix for that pending
<popey> I'm not upgrading i'm installing
<popey> I removed it
<popey> ooo, how odd, i removed it but it still lets me stop it
<popey> thanks
#ubuntu+1 2011-01-27
<magicianlord> is 11.04 stable enough now
<KM0201> lol, NO
<rww> magicianlord: no, it's a mess
<rww> a fun mess, but still, it's about as stable as I am.
<Angryfurby> hey guys i have having issues trying to host multiple websites with ubuntu 10.04 can anyone offer some help
<magicianlord> wow
<magicianlord> so you'd recommend installing debian 6 rc 2 instead
<charlie-tca> Angryfurby: this is support for the development version only.
<charlie-tca> Try either #ubuntu or #ubuntu-server
<Angryfurby> thxs
<magicianlord> what's the primary difference between debian 6 now and ubuntu
<charlie-tca> magicianlord: since the development version of Ubuntu is not stable, recommend installing Ubuntu 10.01
<magicianlord> is 11.04 more stable or anything
<charlie-tca> sorry, 10.10
<charlie-tca> there is no 11.04 yet
<magicianlord> charlie-tca: i have 10.04 installed on here
<charlie-tca> Is it not doing what you want?
<rww> magicianlord: Debian squeeze is being released in a few days. Ubuntu 11.04 is being released in a few months. /Of course/ Debian is going to be more stable.
<magicianlord> it is doing well on this netbook, with the exception of the sound mute bug in 10.04
<magicianlord> rww: what is the ETA for d 6?
<rww> magicianlord: weekend of February 5th
<magicianlord> oh nice
<magicianlord> you think i should upgrade to d 6 at that point on here?
<rww> I think you should use whichever is more suitable for you, based on the factors that are important to you ;P
<rww> If you're interested in stability and looking for one of Debian 6 or Ubuntu natty, then I'd go with Debian 6.
<magicianlord> the most important thing to me is bacon
<magicianlord> but that doesnt help this decision :/
<magicianlord> ok
<magicianlord> well, i have rc2 ready on a stick right now
<magicianlord> but 10.04 is working fine
<magicianlord> thanks, homie
<legodude> hey everyone, the latest updates from today really wedged my machine where it will boot then hang cold to console input after about 8seconds
<legodude> never launching X
<legodude> and I did not have a ssh server installed
<legodude> so it seems to respond to pings
<legodude> syslog has some error info about X server failing to start
<gunndawg> So is there any news on if Natty will have GPU acceleration support for flash ?
<Blue1> ahh it's still in alpha
<Blue1> guess I will wait a few more weeks
<gunndawg> yeah
<Blue1> i wish they would put back the support for legacy mode video cards
<gunndawg> I keep juggling between like 3 diff linux distros for my laptop and need to just settle on one!
<Blue1> i looked at unity
<susundberg> Hmm really
<Blue1> it was on my system long enough for me to play with it
<susundberg> my natty flash is not working that well
<susundberg> (and i have nvidia gpu)
<susundberg> though the nvidia gpu drivers are latest from nvidia website so that might cause problems ..
<susundberg> (for opencl)
<gunndawg> your using alpha natty ?
<Blue1> my flash works okay here, just that firefox crashes my system (64 bit) didn't have this problem in 10.04
<gunndawg> so natty is available to test? I am on 10.10
<susundberg> i am using natty allright -- there is no other natty, correct?
<susundberg> sure google for daily image
<Blue1> i thinking i might migrate back to 10.04
<Blue1> i will wsay this much for unity.  if you like the ipad you will love unity
<susundberg> yeah, most of flash work ok, but some site flash videos are 'blinking'
<susundberg> i mean they are partially black
<gunndawg> ah
<susundberg> (at time to time)
<gunndawg> Blue you are going to migrate back to 10.04 from 10.10 or from 11.04 ?
<Blue1> from 10.10
<susundberg> :D
<gunndawg> ah, I havent used 10.04
<susundberg> what are you doing on 11.04 channel then! :D
<Blue1> 10.04 is an LTS relase
<gunndawg> im rather new to ubuntu
<Blue1> just seeing what's down the pipe
<gunndawg> susundberg, just trying to get info, thats why
<susundberg> ah yeah, you two joined 1min after another
<gunndawg> lol really ?
<Blue1> coincidence
<susundberg> 08:05 -!- gunndawg [~gunndawg@c-24-20-248-158.hsd1.or.comcast.net] has joined #ubuntu+1
<susundberg> 08:06 -!- Blue1 [foobar@ip24-255-62-145.tc.ph.cox.net] has joined #ubuntu+1
<susundberg> :)
<Blue1> yeah I run nullidentd
<Blue1> where ru susundberg?
<gunndawg> can you migtrate back to 10.04 from 10.10 without re formatting ?
<Blue1> oh no, I'd do a clean install.  I always do.
<susundberg> im from Finland, Turku, if thats what you mean
<Blue1> ahh I am in southwest U.S. the time stamp was 9 hours ahead of me
<susundberg> :)
<gunndawg> right now I am doing a dual boot, so just delete the ubuntu partition and start over ?
<susundberg> yeah or format
<Blue1> yeah or when you install just say format
<gunndawg> will it keep my windows partition if I format ?
<Blue1> sure as long as yhou don't do anything with the windows paritition
<gunndawg> alright
<Blue1> so my windows is sda1
<gunndawg> now I need to figure out if I really wanna go to 10.04 or just stay with 10.10
<Blue1> linux is sda3
<Blue1> so as long as I only play with sda3 I am good
<Blue1> well I have compelling reasons to go back to 10.04 - but i want to see what's ahead in 11.04 before I make that decision
<Blue1> legacy mode support, and firefox that doesn't crash my system
<gunndawg> im doin some reading and it seems there isnt much diff between 10.10 and 10.04
<gunndawg> *head explodes*
<Blue1> well flash is different in 10.10
<Blue1> and there is no legacy mode video card support in 10.10
<Blue1> plus 10.04 was an LTS release, 10.10 isn't
<gunndawg> that confuses me also, if they are going to offer LTS to a product why even release the .10 version ?
<Blue1> dunno
<gunndawg> if its LTS it should eventually be on par with 10.10 and even better than 10.10
<Blue1> newer kernel in 10.10 as well
<gunndawg> why dont they put the newer kernel in 10.04 then if its LTS ?
<gunndawg> lol
<Blue1> hellifino
<Blue1> I'd love to play 20 questions with mr. shuttleworth
<gunndawg> yeah pardon someone who joins this channel in seek of information
<gunndawg> its a crime, I know
<gunndawg> I wasnt asking questions to get answers but more or less to start a discussion, but you couldnt pick up on that, its cool
<Blue1> no no I think you mis-understand
<gunndawg> ?
<Blue1> I would like to ask mark shuttleworth (controls ubuntu basically) about the future direction of ubuntu and unity, etc.  I was NOT criticizing you for asking questions.
<gunndawg> oh, lol
<gunndawg> I see
<gunndawg> I thought you were calling me mr.shuttleworth
<Blue1> not at all
<Blue1> like where is ubuntu situated in relation to windows, etc. etc.
<gunndawg> yeah
<gunndawg> I just decided to pick up ubuntu as a learning experience and project
<gunndawg> feels kinda nice to be using something that isnt MS, for a change
<Blue1> you can read all about my experiences here:  http://www.pkill-9.com
<gunndawg> cool
<gunndawg> I am also heavily interested in shell scripting
<Blue1> i haven't delved much into that yet.
<Blue1> 568,392 things to do before that
<gunndawg> lol
<Blue1> hope this restore finishes soon
<yofel> gunndawg: use that as a start http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashGuide since we use bash as default shell, but you probably want to become familiar with the command line in general first
<Blue1> i have a book a bought on bash.
<Blue1> but that looks like a good place to start
<gunndawg> thx Yofel
<gunndawg> yeah I've done a bit of scripting already
<gunndawg> its quite nice
<gunndawg> im an avid windows programmer
<Blue1> it is but I am not super good with sed or awk or regular expressions yet.
<Blue1> i am an old ibm mainframer, and dec mini guy (systems programming on both)
<yofel> sed isn't hard, regular expressions take some time to be understood, but are cool, haven't used awk much yet
<Blue1> i am trying to develop a script that just lists files that have lowercase extentions
<gunndawg> lol
<gunndawg> for what reason ?
<Blue1> learning exercise
<gunndawg> oh ok
<yofel> hm...
<Blue1> i  would learn more about reg. expressions
<Blue1> hmm maybe I should renice these restore ops
<yofel> btw. reading the backlog: kernel 2.6.35 is available for lucid you know?
<yofel> called linux-image-generic-lts-backport-maverick
<Blue1> ahh nice to know
<gunndawg> im reading that site you gave me Yofel
<gunndawg> good info
<Blue1> logcheck then off to bed
<Blue1> here's something that I can't figure out.  If I am locally logged into my system, .bash_aliases work.  however if I ssh into the box, it doesn't.
<yofel> you do source it in your .bashrc?
<Blue1> yeah let me check
<yofel> (starting with the obvious)
<Blue1> yeah
<Blue1> if [ -f ~/.bash_aliases ]; then
<Blue1>     . ~/.bash_aliases
<Blue1> fi
<Blue1> like I said, works if I am locally logged in.  doesn;'t work if I ssh into the box
<Blue1> same .bashrc/.bash_aliases that is on my 64 bit machine and works fine.  this is a 32 bit system.   both running 10.10
<yofel> hm, it could be that you have a faulty ~/.profile .bash_profile or .bash_login, but it should print an error in that case
<gunndawg> I dont even know what you're trying to do, lol
<gunndawg> sounds like greek to me
<Blue1> nor i
<yofel> over ssh the shell will be considered a login shell, since you aren't yet logged in, on your local machine the terminal will start a simple bash session
<yofel> and a login shell will read other config files excep .bashrc too
<yofel> *except
<yofel> (that's the only difference I can think of currently)
<Blue1> ahh I think this struck on something
<Blue1> i think that's it::
<Blue1> nwayno@Phoenix:~$ cat .profile
<Blue1> # Sample .profile for SuSE Linux
<Blue1> let me try fixing that...
<yofel> the default ~/.profile is in /etc/skel/ - if you want to compare them
<Blue1> yeah the profile on the machine that doesn't work is for SuSE
<Blue1> that might be an issue
<gunndawg> mmmmm SuSE
<Blue1> boy that's been there for awhile
<Blue1> -rwxr-xr-x 1 nwayno nwayno 925 2007-05-20 00:45 .profile.old
<Blue1> when I converted over to ubuntu
<yofel> well, I need to go, good luck
<Blue1> fixed it perfectly - thanks
<yofel> :)
<gunndawg> :(
<Blue1> great find yofel!
<Blue1> who'd have thunk, suse was my downfall
<gunndawg> lol
<gunndawg> I been reading comparisons between all the leading distros
<gunndawg> you like Suse ?
<Blue1> i cut my teeth on suse
<Blue1> http://pkill-9.com/?p=483
<gunndawg> thats not good
<Blue1> what is not good?
<gunndawg> though I know you're not serious, I also do not understand your metaphor
<gunndawg> that you cut ur teeth
<Blue1> i learned (like a new born baby) on suse
<gunndawg> ah ok
<gunndawg> I suppose Ubuntu 10.10 would be my "teeth cutting" then
<gunndawg> heh
<Blue1> if this is the first linux distro you have ever used, yes
<gunndawg> yeah for the most part, I installed RedHat like 12 years ago but never did anything with it
<gunndawg> this is my first real attempt at trying to learn and use linux to its fullest potential
<gunndawg> right now im just researching and reading the differences between KDE and Gnome
<Blue1> gnome is more commonly used
<Blue1> each has plusses and minuses
<gunndawg> yeah
<Blue1> you can run kde apps under gnome, but it hauls in almost all of kde
<Blue1> i pay the price, because evolution doesn't work and Kontact does.
<gunndawg> not sure what apps those are yet
<Blue1> YMMV applies (your mileage may vary)
<Blue1> usualy anything with a K stuck somewhere
<Blue1> like k3b, kontact, korganizer, amarok
<gunndawg> alright
<Blue1> i also use akregator which is an rss reader.
<Blue1> woo hoo!  I solved the over 1 year mystery with yofels help
<gunndawg> right on
<gunndawg> all I use so far is chrome and xhcat
<gunndawg> lol
<gunndawg> xchat*
<gunndawg> I wanna get a good development IDE on here but not sure which one yet
<gunndawg> what are some good IDE dev enviroments ?
<cortex|sk> gunndawg: try eclipse or netbeans
<gunndawg> alright
<vincenzoml> Hi, how do I launch ubuntu-software-center in natty?
<twager> vincenzoml: Have you clicked the button at the top of the sidebar ?
<vincenzoml> twager: the ubuntu logo?
<twager> vincenzoml: That's the one
<vincenzoml> there I can find a not-so-well-working menu with icons
<vincenzoml> twager: there's no software-center there anyway
<twager> vincenzoml: Have you looked in  find more apps ?
<vincenzoml> twager: yes and for me, it opens anyway the folder containing all the application links
<vincenzoml> maybe you have proposed-updates?
<vincenzoml> then I'd just have to wait
<Daekdroom> Hell yeah. 2.6.38 is in!
<twager> I did an apt-get dist-upgrade this morning
<vincenzoml> twager: do you remember if you enabled natty-proposed?
<twager> vincenzoml: No I did not..
<vincenzoml> and when you click on the ubuntu logo, then on "find more apps" the software center is launched?
<twager> vincenzoml: I have been running Natty for a few weeks...For me the software centre is in the side bar but cannot remember how I put it there
<vincenzoml> twager: thanks
<twager> vincenzoml: I always use apt or synaptic to control the system
<vincenzoml> twager: yes I can survive without it :)
<vincenzoml> thanks
<vincenzoml> bye
<twager> vincenzoml: NP...Dont forget if you use apt  a dist-upgrade -d will allow you to see what you are getting before an install
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<BluesKaj> hmm. plenty of upgrades today ,anyone have probs?
<Zuhaitz> Hi.
<yofel> BluesKaj: for me PyKDE stuff being held back thanks to new SIP
<yofel> other than that, nothing broken yet
<BluesKaj> yofel, yeah same here , things seem ok
<yofel> hm... make that: "SIP being held back thanks to PyKDE"
<yofel> Riddel was working on kdebindings though
<BluesKaj> kde upgrade broke some stuff yesterday , but it fixed itself last night with an update
<FloridaGuy> kubuntu 11.04...trying to open dolphin .... sudo dolphin.....and geting this....KUniqueApplication: Cannot find the D-Bus session server:  "/bin/dbus-launch terminated abnormally with the following error: No protocol specified..Autolaunch error: X11 initialization failed.
<yofel> don't use sudo, use kdesudo
<FloridaGuy> yofel: that worked.....but i have always used the sudo for that....
<yofel> sudo in natty is more strict in discarding environment settings, seems like that makes dbus unusable in sudo
<FloridaGuy> ok....
<FloridaGuy> dang.....now cant remember where the plymouth folder is...so i can change a background image
<yofel> /lib/plymouth/ ?
<FloridaGuy> yep.....i got it
<FloridaGuy> now reboot and see how it looks
<hifi> ok, aptitude was kind enough to provide a potentially good solution during this X conflict
<BluesKaj> hifi, what X conflict ?
<hifi> the big Xorg stack upgrade that is currently being pushed
<hifi> like the topic says
<hifi> there are a lot of packages which conflict with unresolved depencies
<hifi> not a conflict per se
<BluesKaj> hifi, so it's in the repos ?
<hifi> mm, maybe it's just the xorg-edgers ppa
<hifi> will reboot to find out what broke
<BluesKaj> ok, I'll wait for your return
<Daekdroom> xorg-edgers ppa doesn't break X if you had it installed breviously.
<Daekdroom> If you didn't, well..
<BluesKaj> stuff to do , BBL
<hifi> everything seems to work just fine
<BluesKaj> cool
<dupondje> firefox upgrade cleans cache/cookies etc ? :s
<Daekdroom> dupondje, not usually
<dupondje> weird, firefox upgraded yesterday
<dupondje> and now I start it, and nothing anymore in cache
<dupondje> all cookies gone
<dupondje> s
<dupondje> places.sqlite was moved to places.sqlite.corrupt
<dupondje> putted it back
<dupondje> and it works now
<dupondje> weirrrd :D
<krabador> when kubuntu daily cd, with kde 4.6.0?
<charlie-tca> !info kde
<ubottu> Package kde does not exist in natty
<charlie-tca> huh?
<Gulfstream> does enabling natty-proposed have any effect on the updates yet?
<Pici> I wouldn't expect that to be used until natty has been released.
<Gulfstream> I just typed sudo apt-get dist-upgrade and it says 7 packages are going to be removed.
<Pici> Then don't do it.
<Gulfstream> okay. It was going to remove: gnome-media-common libbrasero-media1 libdrm-nouveau1 libgnome-media0   nautilus-sendto nautilus-sendto-empathy ubuntu-desktop, which I think would be dangerous removing.
<Daekdroom> Why hasn't the 2.6.38 kernel hit the repos if there are i386 and x64 builds ready?
<Daekdroom> Gulfstream, iirc, libdrm-nouveau1 is meant to be replaced by libdrm-nouveau1a
<Daekdroom> !info libdrm-nouveau1
<ubottu> libdrm-nouveau1 (source: libdrm): Userspace interface to nouveau-specific kernel DRM services -- runtime. In component main, is optional. Version 2.4.22-2ubuntu1 (natty), package size 12 kB, installed size 104 kB
<Daekdroom> !info libdrm-nouveau1a
<ubottu> libdrm-nouveau1a (source: libdrm): Userspace interface to nouveau-specific kernel DRM services -- runtime. In component main, is required. Version 2.4.23-1ubuntu3 (natty), package size 13 kB, installed size 104 kB
<Gulfstream> now, I cannot close windows
<Gulfstream> and I did run dist-upgrade
<BluesKaj> dist-upgrade , to upgrade kde ?
<mycroft_> what does it takes for a package to get from the upload queue to the actual repository ? ( I am waiting for 2.6.38)
<Daekdroom> mycroft_, there are many packages that were built after 2.6.38 and that are already avaiable in the repos.
<Daekdroom> My theory is that it'll only hit the repos when the armel and powerpc builds finish as well.
<mycroft_> or they are waiting for post alpha2 ?
<mycroft_> armel is finished as well apparently
<rick_> Has anybody installed 11.04 comfortably and without issue in VMware player 3.1.3 in 64-bit Linux on an actual AMD64 CPU?
<rick_> I keep having issues when I try to install yesterday's daily-live/current iso.
<rick_> Am downloading today's now.
<Gulfstream> rick_: I have been able to install using the 32 bit daily from 1.24.11 or 1.25.11
<Gulfstream> or was it 1.26.11?
<rick_> Gulfstream: I think I may just have a corrupted iso. Some others tell me they've had no issues with Narwhal even since earlier this month.
<Gulfstream> okay... well.. I have to close firefox to open terminal and maybe get some issues fixed... If I'm not back in 15 minutes, then I am most likely having to reinstall because of the dist-upgrade
 * BluesKaj wonders why he insists on using dist-upgrade
<Gulfstream> I ran compiz --replace in terminal and things are working okay
 * BluesKaj wonders what Gulfstream is using dist-upgrade for?
<Gulfstream> BluesKaj: to update some packages that are required to be updated for Software Center to work properly
<Pici> Gulfstream: Did you continue your upgrade after you said before that it wanted to remove some packages?
<Gulfstream> no, I updated the package lists and then I ran dist-upgrade
<Pici> Gulfstream: Did it still remove things?
<Gulfstream> Pici: yes, 7 things, and the same 7 things that would have been removed earlier. Since they didn't seem required, I ran dist-upgrade
<Gulfstream> just refreshed package list. Running upgrade.
 * BluesKaj just use apt or aptitude then autoclean or autoremove
<Pici> Gulfstream: which packages did it remove?
<Pici> Gulfstream: Nevermind, I scrolled up.
<Pici> Gulfstream: Sometimes that happens if the updated packages simply aren't available yet, and you shouldn't upgrade.
<Pici> Gulfstream: Like the message in the topic states regarding Xorg.
<Gulfstream> Pici: Is there a way to update the packages that the Software Center required without removing the others?
<Pici> Gulfstream: aptitude will give you options of what you'd like to do instead.
<rick_> have downloaded jan 27 build, attempting install now.
<Gulfstream> rick_: daily live or daily?
<rick_> daily-live
<rick_> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<Gulfstream> rick_: Please let me know what happens - if it installs or not. I am currently downloading the daily-live image.
<rick_> Gulfstream: It's already gotten further than the 1-26 build. :-)
<Gulfstream> Nice!
<rick_> Gulfstream: Same error.  It gets to the part where it's copying files, and then throws "The installer encountered an unrecoverable error and will now reboot."
<Gulfstream> That's saddening
<rick_> Gulfstream: I had changed the # of cpus and deleted the floppy disk driver when creating the vm.  I'm leaving everything default now to see if it works.
<rick_> Gulfstream:  Same error.
<rick_> Gulfstream: Was 64-bit version on 64-bit machine running VMware player 3.1.3.
<rick_> Gulfstream: Downloading 32-bit version now to see if it will work.
<Gulfstream> yeah, try the 32-bit version
<mongy> any way to get my netspeed applet in the panel in unity?
<mongy> Gulfstream, sending my stick back for refund :)
<Daekdroom> mongy, no. Unity panel is completely uncompatible with gnome panel applets
<mongy> Daekdroom, hmm, anything similar I can have visible ?  I dont want conky though
<Daekdroom> Sorry, I have no idea on a replacement.
<mongy> I like to glance and see my speeds without much effort
<rick_> Gulfstream: 26 minutes remaining... :-)
<Gulfstream> rick_: 1 hour remaining (I just restarted the donwload)
<Gulfstream> Rick2: I am assuming you were rick_?
<Rick2> Gulfstream: Yes.
<Gulfstream> Rick2: done downloading?
<Rick2> Gulfstream: Just finished.  Attempting install.
<Rick2> Gulfstream: appears to be working, though taking a long time on creating ext4 partition
<Gulfstream> Rick2: has it finished?
<Rick2> Gulfstream: Nope.  Locked up apparently on the create ext4
<Gulfstream> Rick2: That's even more saddening...
<yofel> hm, I tried to install a few days ago, mkfs.ext4 about 5 minutes, but it did finish
<yofel> *took about 5 minutes
<Rick2> yofel: I'm letting it keep running.
<Rick2> yofel: It's responding to mouse events, so I can cycle through the features.  But, still taking forever.
<Rick2> yofel, Gulfstream: Still sitting there. :-)
<Gulfstream> Rick2: I would abort the installation process.
<yofel> +1, that's too long..
<Rick2> yofel, Gulfstream: Yeah, I aborted.  Tried again using some alternate settings.  Nothing seems to work.
<mongy> I installed mine today, from a daily.
<mongy> is that the problem? with a daily?
<Rick2> mongy: Installing in VMware player 3.1.3 for Ubuntu 10.10 AMD64. Fails in both 32-bit and 64-bit natty installs.  I have Windows Server 2003, Windows 2000, Ubuntu 10.04, and 10.10 64-bit modes all installed just fine.  Just natty won't.
<mongy> ah vmware.. I stopped using it because it would never work with newer kerneles
<mongy> kernels*
<mongy> and would never offer any kind of support
<Rick2> mongy: Never had any problems with vmware until today, if that's the issue.
<mongy> It was a few years ago I used it, I switched to vbox by then and not looked back....
<mongy> the times before any 'free' version
<Rick2> mongy: I began using vmware in Ubuntu 7.04, an player 2.1 I believe.  Never had any issues whatsoever, except that my computer's 3d card wasn't recognized, so no accelerated 3d graphics.  Today, with my newer graphics card, not an issue either.  Everything works.
<Rick2> mongy: Only other issue I ever had was trying to resume a suspended machine on a different CPU.  Sometimes it would work, most times it wouldn't.
<mongy> ok..well just saying it was a recurring theme at the time for me with vmware.
<mongy> every kernel newer than vmware would require a patch for vmware tools...
<mongy> I got tired of it.
<Rick2> mongy: Hmm... it may be that vmware doesn't work with natty since it's not released yet.
<Rick2> mongy: Will try vbox.
<mongy> yeah, thats half what it was at the time... distros with kernels newer than vmware
<mongy> newer than vmwares knowledge
<Rick2> mongy: If true, really speaks of the fragile nature of vmware, that it's not a full emulation, but a "mostly emulation" with some hacks added on to fix install-specific issues.  BAD if true.
<mongy> the guests worked, just the vmware tools wouldnt build without some patch
<mongy> guests without any accel arent nice to use
<Rick2> mongy: They're tolerable, but if they're full emulation, meaning no native execution on underlying hardware, that's when it's awful.
<Rick2> mongy: I read recently of the Godson-B Chinese CPU that's coming.  MIPS-based, with instructions for x86-emulation, allowing for 70% native speed execution.  That CPU will be able to run in cell phones, and at 1.2 GHz would provide support close to 800 MHz speed for any x86 software.  A big thing coming.
<Rick2> mongy: Imagine running Ubuntu inside of hte android OS in your phone, and at near desktop speeds.
<mongy> China is scary
<Rick2> mongy: in vbox, how to setup a cd/dvd?
<Rick2> mongy: I want it to point to iso
<Rick2> mongy: figured it out
<Rick2> mongy: Installing in vbox now... seems to be working
<mongy> natty works (and additions ('vmware tools') also
<Rick2> mongy: I think the problem with my installs may have been using vmware's "easy install" rather than going through literal install.
<Rick2> mongy: will try to do normal install in vmware
<Rick2> mongy: vbox is installing without any issues.
<Rick2> mongy: Yup, that was it. 64-bit install is working fine in vmware now.  It was the easy-install feature that wasn't working.
<mongy> 'easy' lol
<Rick2> mongy: spoke too soon.  It made it further, but then crashed. vbox is still going. :-)
<coz_> ah oh error with /var/cache/apt/archives/compiz-gnome
<coz_> dist-upgrade ^^
#ubuntu+1 2011-01-28
<nemo> heh. natty is a lot more crashy than other releases
 * rww ponders whether something that hasn't been released yet is a release
<nemo> I installed ccsm hoping to find a way to get back the little row/column indicator as I resize gnome terminals, and also gaussian blur on my translucent terminals
<nemo> rww: I mean, it is a lot crashier (prior to release) than other releases were (at the same point)
<nemo> just to clear things up
<nemo> aaanyway. kaboom, unity goes down
<nemo> so. my question is, as I switch to a terminal to restart it
<nemo> what's the command to restart unity
<nemo> well. lacking any comments, tried DISPLAY=:0 unity&
<nemo> and now I have a bunch of blank windows instead of chromeless ones :)
<nemo> background is still there, mouse works, mouse switches to selection icon inside the blank white areas...
<nemo> ah. I see
<nemo> unity-window-decorator and panel-service were still around. just not doing anything
<nemo> ugh. and trying to rerun that command just gives some dbus nonsense
<nemo> (rerun after killing off the decorator and service)
<nemo> oh well. restart time
<nemo> mm. enabling basically anything crashes unity. wheee
<nemo> Initialising winrules options...done
<nemo> and goodbye unity
<nemo> the processes are *active* (decorator/panel) - just everything is gone
<nemo> ah. fix is to launch unity from a gnome terminal - presumably that satisfies the dbus problems
<nemo> (after killing the decorator and panel services)
<nemo> (if you don't kill those, you don't even have the gnome terminal menu to be able to focus on a terminal window to launch a new unity)
<nemo> also, it crashes if you do *anything* in ccsm
<nemo> disabling or enabling
<nemo> oh. and you definitely do not want to accidentally launch unity before that, or it is gdm restart time
<nemo> hm. now how to turn off that way-too-heavy shadow that slows down moving windows around
<nemo> if I go to Window Decoration, and clear Shadow Windows, it still appears
<nemo> if I clear Decoration windows, I lose all my controls, which is bad.
<nemo> yeeeah. unity so far appears to be 1) buggy 2) irritating to use (I could call it unintuitive, but I'm probably just unfamiliar with it) and 3) places my windows in random places off screen so I have to keep alt-clicking to drag 'em back
 * nemo hunts for a way to disable it
<nemo> ah. just select classic on login
<nemo> yay. no more ccsm crashing
<nemo> or sluggish windows
<nemo> hm. enabling gaussian blur makes the windows sluggish though. shame. didn't do it in 10.10 :-/
<bullgard> What Banshee release will Natty provide?
<bazhang> !info banshee
<ubottu> banshee (source: banshee): Media Management and Playback application. In component main, is optional. Version 1.9.2-1ubuntu1 (natty), package size 1821 kB, installed size 5476 kB
<bazhang> bullgard, ^^
<bullgard> bazhang: Thank you.
<susundberg> !info kdevelop
<ubottu> kdevelop (source: kdevelop): integrated development environment for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.2.0-0ubuntu1 (natty), package size 1032 kB, installed size 4220 kB
<susundberg> !info pmwiki
<ubottu> Package pmwiki does not exist in natty
<susundberg> :(
<vincenzoml> Hi there, as of recent updates in natty I have no "unity" command anymore...
<vincenzoml> hi again
 * opakavic going idle for few minutes.......................
<EmpoyLayaw> Hi! anyone here who has enough patience to answer some ubuntu newbie?
<EmpoyLayaw> :)
<bazhang> EmpoyLayaw, please ask
<EmpoyLayaw> thanks bazhang
<EmpoyLayaw> I installed 10.10, then downloaded all recommended updates. then i just realized im using 11.04 now. some history if it makes any sense
<EmpoyLayaw> i am trying to make ubuntu recognize my samsung sgh-i780 which syncs with activesync
<EmpoyLayaw> and recognize my ipod 5th gen so i can transfer musci
<EmpoyLayaw> how do I do those?
<EmpoyLayaw> i think i downloaded synCE, i saw it somewhere in ubuntu forums, i just dont know what to click to let ubuntu see my phone and ipod
<bazhang> EmpoyLayaw, that may be a bug. if you refer to the About menu as showing 11.04? what does lsb_release -a in the terminal say
<bazhang> EmpoyLayaw, just for future reference though: Banshee supports portable media players including iPod, Android devices and Creative's ZEN players; it also offers Last.fm integration and podcast support, among many other features.
<bazhang> in Natty 11.04^
<EmpoyLayaw> No LSB modules are available.
<EmpoyLayaw> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<EmpoyLayaw> Description:	Ubuntu 10.10
<EmpoyLayaw> Release:	10.10
<EmpoyLayaw> Codename:	maverick
<bazhang> yep thats the bug
<EmpoyLayaw> oooppsss, didnt mean to make it appear that way
<bazhang> the about menu is wrong
<bazhang> no worries
<EmpoyLayaw> i see
<bazhang> so you're on 10.10 now
<bazhang> in the future you can see what is in store for 11.04 though
<EmpoyLayaw> i honestly don't understand much but I think I'm glad i am hearing im still on 10.10
<EmpoyLayaw> bazhang, i dont see banshee on my menu, the only music related option i see is rhythmbox
<bazhang> EmpoyLayaw, yep, that was a reference to what 11.04 has in store, which you currently are not on (10.10)
<EmpoyLayaw> oh...
<EmpoyLayaw> oh well, i guess i can wait. im just excited to use ubuntu...like totally use it and not go back to mswin
<EmpoyLayaw> one last question though... so my samsung sgh i780 phone and ipod have the same problem?
<jakubo> hi, there seems to be some bug, that keeps enabling US keyboard layout on startup and trying to remove it makes ambience theme crash
<jakubo> and the  indicator applet shows a new item everytime i start empathy or evolution...
<jakubo> brb... cursor is gone....
<BluesKaj> hey folks
<yofel> hey BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi yofel
<BluesKaj> just found utorrent for linux..as Dr Willis mentioned a few mins ago
<coz_> hey all
<anon33_> When I try to install a package (in this case, ia32-libs), it tells me it has unmet dependencies and won't be installed. The E: is Broken Packages
<anon33_> Anyone know whatsup?
<charlie-tca> it's alpha?
<charlie-tca> packages aren't all ready yet?
<Ohelig> Man, been having all sorts of problem with Natty recently. Ever since I got it, I've only been getting partial upgrades, even before the new X.org
<Ohelig> also every panel object crashes when i log in
<rww> It seems like I'm the only person in #ubuntu+1 with a natty installation that isn't horribly broken. *snuggles his not-GNOME*
<Ohelig> I'm just going to re-download the iso and re-install
<Ohelig> wonder if it's possible to save my /home folder though D:
<genii-around> rww: I had some hiccups earlier in the week but now is OK ( with kde )
<avis> how is natty daily build working with unity ?
<Pici> Ohelig: Is it a separate partition?
<Ohelig> unity can smd
<Ohelig> pici, no
<avis> is there just 1 disgruntled unity user or are many people not happy with unity ?
<Ohelig> well, people i have talked to said that they dislike unity
<Ohelig> but me + friends can't represent the entire community, so...
<rww> genii-around: KDE here too. It's nice enough that I'm considering moving my Debian desktop to natty when it's released :)
<Ohelig> also, does anyone have a problem where usb devices (such as wireless interwebs) don't turn off after shutting down or logging out?
<Ohelig> I had the problem on 10.10, so think it just may be my mobo
<Ohelig> but it's irritating because they don't respond when the comp is turned back on, so i need to take them out and plug them back in
<Ohelig> or maybe it's an unfixed bug, because it didn't happen on windows
<charlie-tca> rww: my xubuntu is not broken too much :-)
<charlie-tca> well, except my weather bug won't work yet
<Ohelig> >bug won't work
<Ohelig> how do bugs not work :S
<charlie-tca> I mean... my weather applet won't work. ;-)
<charlie-tca> It seems to be a bug, I think
<avis> anyone using the current unity and actually like it ?
<charlie-tca> ha-ha-ha
<Daekdroom> !info netspeed
<ubottu> netspeed (source: netspeed): Traffic monitor applet for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.15.2-2 (natty), package size 348 kB, installed size 1332 kB
<Ohelig> avis is a spy from Canonical to gather information on what people think of Unity!
<Ohelig> quick, catch him!
<charlie-tca> why bother. Look at all the positive answers received...
<Ohelig> huh?
<rww> charlie-tca: like I said, not-GNOME seems to be working fine :)
<rww> (congrats, btw)
<charlie-tca> oh, I guess I mis-read that somehow...
<Daekdroom> Ohelig, he means that there's no information to be gathered.
<charlie-tca> thanks
<Daekdroom> Anyway, I think Unity is too raw :|
<avis> Ohelig, do you think Canonical are not welcome in this channel ?
<Daekdroom> Also, that was only a joke.
<charlie-tca> all those yeses to who likes it should let any spy go back with solid information
<charlie-tca> I welcome Canonical reps here, myself
<Ohelig> avis, i never said Canonical is not allowed here
<rww> As far as Unity goes... we're less than halfway through the release cycle, and Unity is a rewrite fron scratch in 11.04, not an incremental development from 10.10. Of /course/ it's not stable yet.
<charlie-tca> but you got to give 'em credit, for as big a thing as it is, it does at least work this early in the cycle
<Ohelig> I'm fine with unity being on 11.04, however I'm not pleased that they made it default when it isn't stable
<rww> They added Pulseaudio in an LTS release, Plymouth in an LTS release, etc. Just be glad they didn't do this for 12.04 instead ;P
<rww> Ubuntu's definition of being stable enough for a release are... interesting.
<rww> (says the Debian user, so it's not surprising there's a disagreement there)
<Ohelig> 12.10 should come with a preset apocalypse theme, but not default
<Ohelig> ok so
<Ohelig> what is up with the hostnames that are somewhere along the lines of /ubuntu/member/name or /ubuntu/supporter/name
<Daekdroom> Those aren't hostnames
<Daekdroom> Those are cloaks
<rww> Ohelig: ubuntu/member/nickname are given to Ubuntu Members. ubuntu/bot/nickname is for official bots. They're the only namespace cloaks we have; there isn't a /supporter/ one
<rww> !member
<ubottu> Want to become an Ubuntu member? Look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<Ohelig> avis [~ident@pdpc/supporter/student/avis] has joined #ubuntu+1
<Ohelig> I was close :(
<Daekdroom> Ohelig, not every cloak in freenode is provided by Ubuntu
<Daekdroom> He got that through other means.
<rww> PDPC is the parent organization of freenode. pdpc/supporter cloaks are offered to people who donate to them (at the "student" donation level, in this case)
<Ohelig> oh, i need to contribute to be a member? :(
<rww> Ubuntu membership requires sustained contributions to Ubuntu, yes.
<Ohelig> I don't know how to speak computer very well :S
<rww> "contributions" doesn't necessarily mean programming. I got it through local advocacy work and support here on IRC.
<csgeek> hello all
<csgeek> I just upgraded to natty, 64bit version...and it seems flash is broken... when I try to install it I get lots of errors/warnings.... pastie:  http://pastie.org/1506886
<Ohelig> did you try to install the 32 bit version of flash?
<Ohelig> the 64 bit version has to be manually installed
<csgeek> yeah.. I tried to do the 32 bit version..
<csgeek> where is 64 bit obtained from?  just standard adobe webiste?
<Ohelig> hold on, i'll find where i got mine
<csgeek> I'm browsing the adobe labs  page..... or trying to
<Ohelig> yeah, so am i
<Ohelig> looking through history :S
<csgeek> its not particularly easy to navigate.. unless they've done some.. round robin thing.. need flash to get the flash plugin
<Ohelig> see, when you download the file, it SHOULD have opened up in software center, which then says "wrong architecture 'i386'"
<Ohelig> because we're using AMD
<csgeek> nope.. i let me download it
<Ohelig> or, at least I assume you are, as there is no 64 bit architecture for i386
<Ohelig> bah
<Ohelig> if you trust me enough, i could just give you the file
<Ohelig> actually, look here
<Ohelig> http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/flashplayer10/64bit.html
<Ohelig> that's why i couldn't find it :\
<Ohelig> :/
<csgeek> that's fine.. i don't care
<Ohelig> so i guess
<Ohelig> the 32 bit version that you find by following links from http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/flashplayer10/64bit.html
<Ohelig> works with 64bit
<csgeek> okay.. so I get a .so file out of it
<csgeek> pop it in /usr/lib ? and  sudo ldconfig?
<Ohelig> well
<Ohelig> i put it in /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<csgeek> LoadPlugin: failed to initialize shared library /home/samirf/.mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so [/home/samirf/.mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS32]
<csgeek> I don't think it works with 64
<csgeek> I got 10.2 from http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/flashplayer10/
<Ohelig> weird
<Ohelig> it works for me
<Ohelig> sudo mv /home/ohelig/Desktop/libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<Ohelig> try that, with having libflashplayer.so on your desktop
<Ohelig> and replace my name with yours
<Ohelig> obviously
<Ohelig> csgeek
<csgeek> oh.. sorry.... work meeting interupted
<Ohelig> ok
<csgeek> so.. I removed all versions of libflashplayer.so but the one I downloaded
<csgeek> copied it to /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<csgeek> same ELF issue
<yofel> !lfash64 | csgeek
<yofel> !flash64
<ubottu> You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<yofel> csgeek: you either need nspluginwrapper for the 32bit plugin or use the native 64bit pre-release
<yofel> and the native one works fine here
<csgeek> well.. that's the thing.. I can't seem to find the native one.. the one that Ohelig helped me get seems to be a 32bit version
<csgeek> thanks yofel
<csgeek> hmmm.. PA doesn't have the natty build
<csgeek> yuppie.. works now
<csgeek> ppa didn't work.. had to grab it manually
<csgeek> also.. KDE 4.6 looks amazing on the latest one..
<coz_> hey all
<nemo> grr. I cannot figure out how to turn off that thick heavy shadow on windows :(
<nemo> I assumed it was window decoration. wasn't.
<nemo> or at least, turning off shadow did not help
<nemo> screwit
 * nemo goes back to metacity
<nemo> ahhhh
<nemo> you can't turn off compiz anymore!
<nemo> nooooo
<nemo> this is not good
<Ohelig> nemo, there is only one solution.
<Ohelig> Destroy the internet.
<Daekdroom> nemo, yes, you can turn off compiz
<nemo> Daekdroom: manually I guess
<Daekdroom> (unless you're using Unity)
<nemo> no. I turned that off
<nemo> too crashy
<nemo> also kept placing my windows off-screen
<Daekdroom> then you hell yeah can replace compiz :|
<Daekdroom> ALT+F2 metacity --replace
<nemo> oh good
<Daekdroom> It works. I use it all the time.
<nemo> it is still there, just hidden
<nemo> ah. better.
<nemo> I missing having a gaussian blur on translucent windows...
<nemo> but it was horribly slow compared to 10.10
<nemo> perhaps the new mesa 7.10 is a WIP
<nemo> (gaussian blur breaks up sharp edges on the desktop background so they don't distract in terminals)
<nemo> perhaps it was horribly slow due to other stuff like the heavy shadows that I couldn't seem to turn off. who knows.
<BUGabundo_noX> yooo
<BUGabundo_noX> meh
<BUGabundo_noX> we got 2.6.38 now
<BUGabundo_noX> but now X :(
<Daekdroom> I'm waiting for a even more recent kernel so I can fix the lockups with my GPU
#ubuntu+1 2011-01-29
<cjohnston> Greetings.. Has anyone successfully installed skype on +1 yet?
<coz_> hey all
<BUGabundo_noX> hey coz
<Ian_Corne> ok so with kernel .38 I get the 2 finger scrolling available to click
<Ian_Corne> but it's still not working :p
<histo> !info xfce
<ubottu> Package xfce does not exist in natty
<histo> !info xfce4
<ubottu> xfce4 (source: xfce4): Meta-package for the Xfce Lightweight Desktop Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.8.0~ubuntu1 (natty), package size 4 kB, installed size 40 kB
<alex_mayorga> messed up pannels on classic desktop anyone?
<alex_mayorga> the clock/calendar is gone :(
<alex_mayorga> the latests kernel update borks X over here :(
<SheeEttin> about those X upgrades
<SheeEttin> is there anything I can do about -evdev segfaulting X, or do I just have to wait for more upgrades?
<rww> report a bug?
<SheeEttin> I assumed it was just a partial ABI-breakage upgrade, should it be working?
<hifi> got an EXA crash with latest xorg stuff from xorg-edgers ppa
<charliemac> Any recommendations for a quicker combo (DM/DE) than GDM and Gnome?  I was thinking of lubuntu because my laptop's at least 5 years old, but I really couldn't figure out how to do a network installation of Lubuntu, so I had to go with natty
<charliemac> How can I adjust screen resolution when monitor is unknown?
<Severian> Howdy.  Is it likely that the alpha-2 cd images will fit on a blank CDR?  Or, does that work come later?  My test system is a pretty good machine, but only has a CD burner for optical media.
<bazhang> Severian, does it boot from usb?
<Severian> I suspect it does, but I have not tried.  I did not see a image file to download.  I thought those went away.  I'll boot the system and check the bios now.
<yofel> you can use usb-creator to create bootable usb driver from the cd images (that's why the usb images went away)
<yofel> *usb drives
<Severian> That would seem to me to be a chicken and egg problem.  I have to install natty first to use it's usb creator, don't I?  In a previous release, I could not create a USB installer with an older version of Ubuntu.
<bazhang> or just use unetbootin to create it
<yofel> usb-creator is available in older releases too (or use unetbootin, right)
<Severian> I have an Intel D865GBF motherboard and it looks like it has good USB boot support.
<Severian> First, does anyone know the answer to my question about when the work on making the images fit a CDR gets done?  I'd still like to know that.  Second, are you saying that I can use USB creator in Maverick to make a natty USB drive?  One or two releases back, I tried a similar thing and it did not work.  It may be better now, or it may be the alternate installers did not work well with USB creator.  I need the alternate installer t
<Severian> o setup my disk drive right.
<yofel> ah, not sure about the alternate images, as for the size: I don't know, but they usually try to make the alpha* images actually testable, so they should be only slightly oversized if they can't fit it completely
<Severian> The alternate image is 4 MB too big.  So, it is close.  The regular install is 14 MB too big.
<yofel> try overburning the disk? 4M should probably fit
<Severian> I did not see a way to do that with k3b.  I'll see what google can tell me.
<bazhang> k3b does have that option iirc
<twager> yofel, I tried an overburn a week or so ago to give to a neighbour but it did not work..Had to take a usb stick
<Severian> There is a setting to allow overburning.  I'll try a burn.
<Severian> Well, it is installing.  Now, I'll cross my fingers that grub will install and make it a bootable system.  I was testing with a VM until I gave up on making it bootable after an upgrade came in.  No complaints, though as it is a test system and I know things break.
<bazhang> nicely done :)
<charliemac1> #ubuntu-beginners here?
<charliemac> How can I make natty 'lighter?'
<charliemac> How can I use wine to run an exe file (windows format)
<UndiFineD> charliemac: with wine
<charliemac> not really sure how to make wine successful; I just had to do a force quit on the wine configuration app
<UndiFineD> try #wine or #wine-hq
<charliemac> UndiFineD: ahah thanks; i think it's actually #winehq
<Severian> Oh well, Alternate Installer fails on real hardware as well as a VM.  I updated bug 705755 and I don't see anything else to try at the moment.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 705755 in debian-installer (Ubuntu) "Natty Testing--Alternate OEM Install, grub-pc/grub2 failed to install" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/705755
<cjohnston> Has anyone had success getting Skype to work on natty?
<matrixa1> yes
<matrixa1> did not have to do anything magical to get it working
<matrixa1> although that might have changed with some recent updates, will check later today
<charliemac> How can I activate laptop speakers?
 * penguin42 saw a film the other day on Nawhal hunting; apparently their skin is very high in Vitamin C
<scotty^> G'day all.  Will the DRM kernel patches for the (non-Cayman) Radeon HD 6000 series cards be backported to Natty's 2.6.37 kernel?  Apparently they aren't too invasive.
<scotty^> penguin42 - interesting
<penguin42> scotty^: I don't know; you could try asking in #ubuntu-x and #ubuntu-kernel but I'm not sure, I think NN is due to have 2.6.38 so if they land in that there is a good chance
<scotty^> Yeah, they have been pulled into 2.6.38 but I wasn't sure if that kernel will make it into Natty given it is only at 2.6.38-rc2 and it is getting late in Natty's development.
<scotty^> Will try asking in #ubuntu-kernel
<scotty^> they come and they go :)
<Ian_Corne> 2.6.38 is in the repo atm
<scotty^> It is?
 * scotty^ checks
<coz_> hey all
<scotty^> 22 hours ago. Cool!
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<coz_> hey guys,, any issues with current updates?
<charlie-tca> My Xubuntu seems real slow after updating 10 hours ago
<coz_> apparenlty no issues...:)
<BUGabundo> hey
<BUGabundo> FINALLY got my X fixed!
<coz_> that darn grab handle is really irritating
<coz_> BUGabundo, ` cool :)
<BUGabundo> I just did wtat the MAN said not to
<BUGabundo> upgraded ALL lol
<coz_> lol
<BUGabundo> missing a few metapacakges
<BUGabundo> but its working
<BUGabundo> compiz is dead :(
<coz_> ooo
<BUGabundo> but already was soo.....
<coz_> oh  on natty?  Unity?
<BUGabundo> natty OFC
<BUGabundo> Classic desktop
<coz_> BUGabundo,  oh ,,, mmm   ... I compiled the regular 0.9.x   I dont use the default one ,,, I guess I could try it
<BUGabundo> chromium is acting up .... again
<BluesKaj> BUGabundo, chromium is not my fav anymore since I started using our tv as a monitor ..it's toolbar and boomarkbar , and tab fonts don't integrate with either gnome or kde settings which have to be much higher on a 1920x1080 scrn
<BluesKaj> gotta use FF , which works fine
<BluesKaj> BUGabundo, how is chromium acting up?
<BUGabundo> it freezes seconds after 1st opening
<Daekdroom> And X server suddenly decide to not work :P
<Daekdroom> I know. Alpha software.
<BUGabundo> naa
<BUGabundo> its like that for 4 days
<BUGabundo> I fixed mine today
<Daekdroom> My monitor enters powersaving state when X starts :(
<Daekdroom> and it was working earlier today and no updates and all.
<Daekdroom> I'll reinstall natty later.
<zniavre_> topic
<galamar> hey i am having trouble with synaptic when i try to install some apps (opera) it says its installing for like 2seconds and then just stops without error (just the install not synaptic)
<BluesKaj> galamar, did you add the repos ppa?
<Bauldrick> hello - I have this error with python2.7-minimal in upgrading to natty and get past it - pycompile:240: Requested versions are not installed - what do I need do?
<galamar> it only happens with software i download from their websites. my repos dont contain opera?
<BluesKaj> galamar, the opera deb file is self installing , just click on the file you downloaded
<galamar> i do and it opens with synaptic
<Guest84036> Upgraded today, purge packages which can be autoremoved, but now, I can not start gdm now
<Guest84036> Any idea?
<Kongstad> I have an issue with installing Natty on VirtualBox. I have tried with A1 + Latest Nighty. Earlier I had it working, but during Yesterday I lost access to it due to an update. Any one with an advice.
<Guest84036> Kongstan you upgraded kernel?
<Volkodav> lilo
<Volkodav> and grub2
<Kongstad> Yes
<Guest84036> Kongstad it seems that the new 38 kernel doesn't work well with vb now
<Kongstad> But not only, The old kernel could not start up either. Can it be a change in udev?
<Bauldrick> I have tied post 9 in bug report #689306 , but I am faced with the same problem as last post in bug #689615 - any tips ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 689615 in python2.7 (Ubuntu) "pycompile fixes needed for maverick" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/689615
<Bauldrick> hoorah, don't know if it's correct, but it's got my upgrade  moving again - fix /usr/share/python/debpython/version.py  to say  SUPPORTED = [(2, 6), (2, 7)]
<dupondje> VirtualBox is broken it seems
<charlie-tca> duanedesign: 4.0?
<dupondje> charlie-tca: no, the version in natty itself
<charlie-tca> That's been broken for a while
<dupondje> 4.0 is in some ppa ?
<leifw> since upgrading to natty, evolution just hangs (sits at 0%) when it tries to connect to a local imap server (dovecot). I haven't changed settings since the upgrade, and both offlineimap and alpine can still connect to it, it's just evolution that doesn't do anything
<leifw> can't really get any good debugging information
<charlie-tca> dupondje: Not that I know of
<leifw> does anyone know, at the least, what component (apt package or something) to investigate about this, or how to make evolution spit out better debugging information?
<charlie-tca> dupondje: I downloaded it direct from Oracle. All you need is to the source to /etc/apt/sources.list
<charlie-tca> then you can run apt-get update and install it just like any other app
<cjohnston> matrixa1: When I double click the .deb, the mouse goes to the little clock and then nothing else happens
<cjohnston> (skype) sorry for taking so long to get back.. didnt see it
<cjohnston> matrixa1: http://www.chimerarevo.com/2011/01/27/come-installare-skype-su-ubuntu-11-04-natty/ seemed to work
<Kongstad> leifw: Maybe try #evolution, but for sure you need to install packages evolution-dbg and evolution-data-server-dbg.
<Kongstad> leifw: and start gdb /usr/bin/evolution
<leifw> some logging information seems more useful
<leifw> I don't think gdb is going to help me solve a connectivity problem, at least, not quickly
<Kongstad> http://projects.gnome.org/evolution/bugs.shtml
<leifw> ok
<Kongstad> leifw: Maybe this will solve your issue CAMEL_DEBUG=all evolution >& evo.log
<leifw> this is some interesting output, thanks
<magicianlord> is 11.04 worth waiting for and passing on 10.10?
<charlie-tca> anyone seeing a drastic slowdown with the latest updates? I can type my name before the c prints now
<penguin42> 1ouch
<penguin42> charlie-tca: This machine seems OK, and it was updated and rebooted a few hours or so ago
<charlie-tca> Thank you
<BUGabundo> charlie-tca: its fine here
<BUGabundo> what kernel?
<BUGabundo> .38 ?
<penguin42> still 37 here
<yofel> 38 here
<penguin42> hmm
<charlie-tca> 38
<yofel> suspend seems to have killed my touchpad though, thankfully thinkpads have a trackpoint
<yofel> and dmesg tells me nothing except that synptics loaded fine on resume...
<BUGabundo> yofel: one of you is lying :P
<yofel> hm...
<yofel> [ 91100.311] (EE) PreInit returned NULL for "SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad"
<yofel> and that's it for useful error messages
<charlie-tca> well, then, I guess I will troubleshoot after my user days session tonight
<nysosym> Thank you for the improved notification system, NOW it makes sense
<BUGabundo> it does?????
<BUGabundo> mine are just STUPID old bubbles
<BUGabundo> spent two cycles getting used to the new ones
<BUGabundo> and now im back on the old :/
<charlie-tca> heh
<charlie-tca> xubuntu
<nysosym> yeah xubuntu sry
<charlie-tca> +1 for xubuntu
<nysosym> with themes and preferences just amazing :)
<Kongstad2> Xfce 4.8? charlie-tca
<nysosym> jep
<charlie-tca> of course
<Kongstad2> Is it a big step forward compared to 4.6?
<nysosym> it's a big step
<charlie-tca> um, yes, it is
<penguin42> hmm, compiz keeps crashing on me in classic mode
<edgy> Hi, the latest updates broke X server. My card is ati radeon HD 5850. I removed fgrlx and rebooted but still can't boot. tried recovery and fail X safe but won't boot also, how can I fix this, please?
<penguin42> edgy: You say it doesn't boot - how far does it get?
<edgy> penguin42: it gave me grub menu but won't reach display manager
<penguin42> what does the failsafe from grub do?
<edgy> penguin42: black screen
<charlie-tca> edgy: I get that black screen, but after 3-5 minutes, I get the login screen.
<edgy> charlie-tca: and you have ati card?
<edgy> charlie-tca: I really haven't waited for 3 mins
 * penguin42 has had a ~90s hang on this machine for a few months
<charlie-tca> I have, and it is quite frustrating to wait that long for anything to show up. The only way I know it didn't fail is the monitor light stays on
<penguin42> edgy: Try removing the set gfxpayload= in the grub stansa and then go for the recovert one or take off the quiet splash vt.handoff-=7 and see if you can get any progress info
<edgy> penguin42: good point, I will do reboot now and report back. please hang around for 6 mins ;)
<penguin42> sure
<nekoCAT> I am using xubuntu natty daily.  I have some questions and comments.
<nysosym> just ask/comment ;)
<penguin42> ask the questions
<nekoCAT> First, Gnumeric shows up twice in the menu. Once in office and once in science.
<nysosym> sure it matches in these menus :)
<charlie-tca> yes,
<penguin42> why in science?
<charlie-tca> and it is used by both. You can file a bug for it, though
<nekoCAT> Second I like the new look but the menu icon is rather small.
<charlie-tca> because it is used for spreadsheets for scientific data gathering?
<penguin42> I guess so, but scientists use word processors and make presentations as well, I'd still put it as office
<charlie-tca> I don't know
<charlie-tca> nekoCAT: yeah, the icon should have stayed the same, didn't it?
<charlie-tca> you should file a bug using "ubuntu-bug gnumeric" for the double menu entry
<nekoCAT> I remember there being text after the menu icon in previous versions.  Its been a while since I used xubuntu so its new to me.
<edgy> hi, I now rebooted the pc and removed those splash quite vt... and it works! penguin42
<nekoCAT> Third thing, what is the triangle thing in the lower right of the screen?
<charlie-tca> yes, it was the icon with "applications" after it
<charlie-tca> the triangle thingy is reported already. It is a gtk3 "resize grip"
<charlie-tca> It will show in almost every window that is not maximized, as 3 slashes in the lower right corner
<BUGabundo> humm
<nekoCAT> Oh, thanks about the triangle thing.  I hope it gets fixed.
<BUGabundo> touchpad is tooooo fast
<penguin42> edgy: Now split and figure out which one broke it - I'd bet on the gfx_mode thing
<BluesKaj> hmm, last update took away the western alphabet , setting locales etc didn't help , also it looks like the nvidia driver upgrade broke X as well. Anyone else experience this prob?
<nysosym> -
<penguin42> western alphabet?
<charlie-tca> no, my nvidia upgraded fine
<charlie-tca> well, maybe it didn't and that is what is wrong now. I didn't troubleshoot yet
<BluesKaj> yeah, all I have is what seems to to be arabic or hindi script ...very strange
<BluesKaj> penguin42:  I'm ssh'd into the affected media pc from my den pc , but no updates or upgrades are helping ... booting into recovery mode or setting nomodeset in grub doesn't work either
<nekoCAT> I will report the gnumeric bug.  Thank you for your help.
<penguin42> BluesKaj: OK, that's damn odd - do you actually think it's real script or just corrupt?
<BluesKaj> penguin42:  I can say or sure that it looked like arabic or someother eastern script
<BluesKaj> for sure
<penguin42> got a camera?
<edgy_> btw ubuntuforums.org is down! may be an X issue ;)
<penguin42> is it in X or at console?
<BluesKaj> I can't boot in to take a picture , X is broken as well , penguin42...I''ssh'd in thekonsole from my other pc
<BluesKaj> I haven't upgraded or rebooted on this pc yet ...don't think I will either
<penguin42> BluesKaj: OK, hmm you could do a ps -eaf and grep for X or gdm to see if X is running
<penguin42> BluesKaj: You could try chvt 1 to switch to a text console
<BUGabundo> BluesKaj: AHAHAHA
<BluesKaj> penguin42:  I am ssh'd into the affected pc console ..i'm there , kdm is stopped
<BUGabundo> BluesKaj: /topic ? :P
<BUGabundo> I had to add x-edgers ppa
<BUGabundo> and aptitude full-upgraded
<BluesKaj> BUGabundo:  I knew that but thought we were already past the X upgrade after yesterday
<BUGabundo> yeah, me too :\
<BluesKaj> ok BUGabundo got a x-edgers ppa ur;?
<BluesKaj> url
<BluesKaj> I can add it from here
<BUGabundo> # deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/xorg-edgers/nouveau/ubuntu natty main #nouveau
<BUGabundo> # deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/xorg-edgers/ppa/ubuntu natty main #xorg-edgers
<BluesKaj> cool BUGabundo thanks
<Daekdroom> I bumped into that X issue too :(
<Daekdroom> I reinstalled natty and then it happened again after the updates. Should have tried xorg-edgers before :P
<BluesKaj> BUGabundo:  the upgrade is going to remove 6 xserver-xorg packages , did you experience that ?
<BUGabundo> the metapackages?
<BUGabundo> yeah
<penguin42> hmm, so I seem to have both libreoffice and openffice installed now
<penguin42> although it's going to take me a while to stop reading it as lib-reoffice
<BUGabundo> ahaha
<BUGabundo> is it in the archive ??
<BUGabundo> oh it is
 * BUGabundo install
<penguin42> it installed it automatically for me
<BUGabundo> libreoffice-l10n-pt-br
<BUGabundo> eeeeeeeeewwwww
<penguin42> eew?
<BUGabundo> pt-br.... but no pt-pt
<Daekdroom> There is a libreoffice-l10n-pt package iirc
<BUGabundo> libreoffice-l10n-pt
<BUGabundo> yeah it installed it
<BUGabundo> darn quick filter sorts are weird
<Daekdroom> I have no idea why the pt-br translation sticks with the BrOffice branding
<Daekdroom> I don't think there'll be any problem in using the LibreOffice brand in Brazil.
#ubuntu+1 2011-01-30
<Daekdroom> The default gnome-panel conf looks interesting.
<Daekdroom> Somewhat close to unity, yet unique.
<faeln>  i have 11.04 and with a recent update it always hangs when i am booting or a get a blank black screen, how can i fix it?
<BUGabundo> faeln: /topic
<Daekdroom> faeln, I had a similar problem and fixed it by using Xserver from the xorg-edgers PPA
<Daekdroom> *not fix, worked around
<faeln> daek, do you have the command for the PPA?
<rww> faeln: the command, and instructions you should read first, are at https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa
<faeln> ty
<Hew> I'm attempting to update-manager -d from maverick but I get "E:Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages.", is this a known issue, or something specific to my system?
<Hew> The error message is quite vague, I've had a look at xorg packages and other things but haven't been able to determine the cause.
<graingert> heya python2.7 missing glib?
<graingert> is this normal?
<slyrus> so is there a decent way to downgrade back to maverick?
<SwedeMike> no, downgrade isn't supported afaik, never has been.
<slyrus> bummer...
 * slyrus should have waited a while longer before upgrading to natty
<fffddf> after btrfs subvolume set-default , how to make it back
<Hew> I'm attempting to update-manager -d from maverick but I get "E:Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages.", is this a known issue, or something specific to my system?
<yofel> this means that the repository is in a so inconsistent state that update-manager can't figure out a sane way to upgrade, wait a few hours or a day and try again
<Hew> thanks yofel, I have been getting this for 24h now, I'll see if it's any better tomorrow
<edgy> hi, yesterday X failed to start today again. yesterday I removed those quiet splash vt... and it works! today it stopped working, any help?
<geser> edgy: are you perhaps on amd64?
<edgy> geser: exactly
<geser> see if you are also affected by bug 709977
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 709977 in xserver-xorg-input-evdev (Ubuntu Natty) "Xorg crashed with SIGSEGV in RemoveDevice() - segfault at 1010 error 4 in evdev_drv.so" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/709977
<edgy> geser: yes, it seems this is exactly what I am facing let me downgrade and test
<cor_r> I had a problem where I couldnt install grub-pc, now switched to 11.04 . There are even more packages not installing, any idea? http://paste.ubuntu.com/560054/
<geser> cor_r: can you pastebin your /etc/default/grub
<edgy> I will reboot now and check geser. thanks and see you
<cor_r> geser: apparently the directory is non existent?!?
<yofel> cor_r: /etc/default/ exists, and if there is no grub file, then grub-pc won't work
<cor_r> http://paste.ubuntu.com/560182/  , yofel , geser
<yofel> GRUB_GFXMODE=>>1920x1200-24<< is wrong
<yofel> that should be " not >>
<yofel> some for <<
<yofel> and remove the -24
<geser> probably the same in GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT (line 9) too
<yofel> not sure, that is properly quoted, so maybe uvesafb wants it like that
<yofel> I'm happy with default vesafb here though
<cor_r> ok now my bootup splash works again, but that was not the problem^^ , it wont install :  linux-image-2.6.38-1-generic
<cor_r>  memtest86+
<cor_r>  ubuntu-standard
<cor_r>  grub-pc
<cor_r>  linux-image-generic
<cor_r>  linux-generic
<cor_r> thx so far though :)
<geser> run "sudo dpkg --configure --pending" to finish the installation of those packages
<cor_r> thank you very much geser, works perfectly now :)
<coz_> what is going on with the "grab tab"  ?  has this been remedied or in the process  ?
<coz_> good day all
<Daekdroom> coz_, as far as I know, it's a feature.
<coz_> Daekdroom,  yes  mm  but it is definitly an interferance at this point...  I am wondering if ,, at the very least...it can be transparent.. it would then not be a "visual"  bug
<jml> anyone else getting redraw bugs in emacs?
<Chelsea_> Hi all, is it possible to run natty (with unity) in Virtualbox? Googling gives me mixed -perhaps outdated- information.
<bazhang> Chelsea_, what version of vbox.
<Chelsea_> 3.2.12
<bazhang> Chelsea_, not sure, apparently version 4 has some more advanced stuff, perhaps try in #vbox
<Chelsea_> ok, thanks
<Chelsea_> Does it work in vbox 4?
<BUGabundo> o/
<yofel> hey BUGabundo
<penguin42> apport has started asking for passwords about 3 or 4 times during each bug report - very annoying
<MickStep> can someone using nouveau please pastebin there xorg.conf
<BUGabundo> sec
<BUGabundo> MickStep: $ pastebinit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<BUGabundo> Unable to read from: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<yofel> usually you have no xorg.conf with nouveau
<MickStep> yofel: That's what I thought, when my X broke after an update, I disabled nvidia in jockey and deleted my xorg.conf, and my X is still broken
<MickStep> looking at the welcome message though it appears this problem is a widespread one?
<yofel> MickStep: lsmod shows nouveau as loaded?
<yofel> also, you'll need nvidia-current from x-updates PPA if you want to use that
<yofel> that has the current beta driver
<MickStep> That souns like the ticket
<MickStep> yofel: why on earth would they ship X that will break the nvidia driver in the repos but not ship the working driver too
<yofel> they didn't bother to package the beta driver for the main archive? And there's a bug in the nvidia packaging that doesn't prevent it from being installed with an incompatible x-server
<yofel> well, more like the proprietary driver has a lower priority than fixing the default drivers
<MickStep> yofel: still why ship a package that definitely wont work in favour of one that might be buggy.
<yofel> erm, the x-server was upgraded, it's just that the nvidia-driver wasn't updated yet because it's not important enough to get an updat
<yofel> *update
<yofel> and they're not going to remove it just because it's broken
<yofel> acutally, that it's not being removed by the x-server update is already a known bug
<yofel> welcome to alpha
<MickStep> it's still worth it I guess, is there a twitter feed or anything where you can get a heads up about update that will break your system?
<yofel> see /topic, there *IS* a warning about X being in a broken state
<bazhang> http://feeds.ubuntu-nl.org/NattyChanges MickStep
<bazhang> rss feed
<MickStep> thanks
<MickStep> Am I losing it or didn't the comman used to be add-apt-repository and now it's apt-add-repository?
<Daekdroom> add-apt-repository
<Daekdroom> as it always been
<MickStep> not on my natty system
<Daekdroom> Now that I tested it, apparently both commands work.
<Daekdroom> ;)
<MickStep> Daekdroom: on mine the add first command no longer exists]
<yofel> hm, apt-add-repository is a symlink to the other one here
<yofel> 1179725 0 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 18 2011-01-25 14:57 /usr/bin/apt-add-repository -> add-apt-repository
<MickStep_> I still havent managed to fix my Xserver, but attempting nouveau or nvidia from the X updates ppa
<MickStep_> *by
<MickStep_> any suggestions how I can investigate further what the issue might be?
<BUGabundo> humm TeamViewer runs on wine :\\ wth I though it was native
<gpc> BUGabundo: it runs very well on wine, if that helps you.
<gpc> teamviewer is great imo
<BUGabundo> gpc: been running so far
<BUGabundo> installing TeamViewer so I can access a remove Windows7 PC, to access a Virtualbox running Ubuntu LiveCD to recover a file in Wubi :S
<gpc> wow
<Daekdroom> Haha.
<BUGabundo> can't mount smb with root
<BUGabundo> nice bug :(
<MickStep> I am completely at a loss of how to fix my Xserver, currently it should be using nouveau, gdm is started and yet displayed on my screen is an unrelated kernel error spat out a second after the bootloader, and I can't open up a terminal with ctrl-alt-f1
<MickStep> I am sshed in and all the services I run are running fine
<MickStep> I think it's a far more intrinsic problem with X than just a driver issue, is it possible to roll back to the previous X using apt?
<arielsanflo> hola
<arielsanflo> alguien
<arielsanflo> habla español
<bazhang> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<arielsanflo> hello
<arielsanflo> en pap
<kaddi> hi could someone please tell me if forked-daapd is available by default in natty?
<kaddi> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/forked-daapd this kinda suggests it, but i'm not sure if those are submitted packages or if that's just a work in progress
<yofel> kaddi: submitted, but only in the development release
<kaddi> ok
<kaddi> but chances are it'll be part of natty when it is released?
<BUGabundo> success :D
<yofel> kaddi: it already is
<kaddi> k, so it's part of natty but not maverick is what you were saying? :p
<yofel> yes
<yofel> hm, actually...
<yofel> let's hope it will be, as the package failed to build :/
<kaddi> yeah, i saw that too
<kaddi> trying to help someone set it up on maverick 64bit atm.. I was considering an early upgrade to natty.. but a) it's still too soon and b) it's not building atm..
<galamar> so im having this problem installing deb files (opera and google chrome). when i click on them they open with software center and than they pretend to install for like 15 seconds. after that they just stop. when i try to install via terminal this is what i get:root@ubuntu:/home/noroot/Downloads# aptitude install /home/noroot/Downloads/opera_11.00.1176_amd64.deb
<galamar> Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "/home/noroot/Downloads"
<galamar> Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "/home/noroot/Downloads"
<galamar> No packages will be installed, upgraded, or removed.
<galamar> 0 packages upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 421 not upgraded.
<galamar> Need to get 0 B of archives. After unpacking 0 B will be used.
<galamar>                                          
<galamar> root@ubuntu:/home/noroot/Downloads#
<yofel> galamar: apt-get / aptitude don't support local files, use 'dpkg -i <file>'
<BUGabundo> you don't use apitute
<BUGabundo> you use .... what yofel said
<BUGabundo> and you DON'T run ROOT in ubuntu dude !!!
<galamar> okay and also it seem ubuntu software center fails in !every! action............ and yeah i know that i just did that for quick copy of the scripts and my root terminal is faster to access
<nit-wit> galamar, install gdebi
<galamar> okay... also my mozilla ff's flash plugins freak out on some web pages (the properties window on facebook game mafia wars). i was wondering if maybe i have something conflicting?
<nit-wit> galamar,  could you describe freak out.
<nit-wit> galamar, give me a link where this happens
<galamar> random parts flashing whiting out scattered graphics type of things.
<nit-wit> is this only happening in natty
<galamar> the only place i have noticed the problem is on that one part of (mafia wars) and the entire game (dragons of atlantis) both are facebook games on my profile so i dont think i can link the page
<bluefrog> password
<galamar> thats why i want to try opera and chrome to see if they work with the pages. (and i would love to get netflix working.)
<nit-wit> I suspect the cpu and ram is overdriven on the facebook links, do you have conky or a way to confirm use
<galamar> nit-wit im not sure what you mean.??
<galamar> is there a way to check my box for conflicted packages?
<akshatj> My natty VM died after updating
<akshatj> :(
<BUGabundo> man
<BUGabundo> CIFS is soooo bad
<bluefrog> akshatj, virtualbox?
<akshatj> bluefrog: yes
<bluefrog> akshatj, only the GUI. works ok otherwise. must use recovery mode though to start with
<akshatj> yeah, i am using it now
<akshatj> bluefrog: is a bug reported about it?
<bluefrog> akshatj, dunno. just finished updated
<bluefrog> user
<Omega> Are you guys able to summon gnome-do in natty?
<nit-wit> Omega, no
<nit-wit> Omega, with the icon clicked yes though
 * BUGabundo stabs libc6 
<BUGabundo> Omega: works here
<BUGabundo> but I have no composite
<BUGabundo> so it's a mess
<nysosym> is anywhere a list with a daily updated status about broken features or packages in 11.04?
<nysosym> so i can prevent my system to update to the death?
<Mathuin> I need to install Natty packages on my UNE 10.10 -- how do I do this?
<Mathuin> (specific packages)
<BUGabundo> can't it be from a PPA?
<BUGabundo> well, I would add natty repos
<Mathuin> The PPA has the same version according to the web.
<BUGabundo> and manually upgrade just those
<BUGabundo> then remove the archive
<Mathuin> Okay, how do I do that on UNE?
<Mathuin> The specific packages are librxtx-java, arduino-core, and arduino.
<BUGabundo> same as in any debian distro
<BUGabundo> add it to sources.list
<Mathuin> I'm in a class, and the teacher's about to use the software.
<Mathuin> What specifically do I add to sources.list ?
<BUGabundo> aahahahaahahahahahahaha
<BUGabundo> why don't you ask him?
<Mathuin> I found sources.list at least, it's in /etc/apt/
<Mathuin> Because he is a Windows user.
<Mathuin> And is teaching the IDE, not how to set it up. :-(
<BUGabundo> isn't he their to teach you ?
<BUGabundo> lol
<BUGabundo> ok ok
<BUGabundo> but why natty?
<Mathuin> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1622981
<BUGabundo> if you have NO idea of what you are doing
<Mathuin> They said it works.
<Mathuin> So I kinda need to get this working.
<BUGabundo> adding different repos is a dangerous thing
<BUGabundo> sudo  gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<BUGabundo> add
<BUGabundo>  deb mirror://mirrors.ubuntu.com/mirrors.txt natty main restricted universe multiverse
<BUGabundo> open synaptic
<BUGabundo> press update
<BUGabundo> and then install only the packages and depencies you need
<BUGabundo> then remove that repo and update package list again Mathuin
<Mathuin> Okay, used vi to update the file and used apt-get update.
<BUGabundo> same
<BUGabundo> what ever you feel confortable with
<Mathuin> Thank you very much.
<Mathuin> When it's done, I will remove that line and re-run apt-get update, and it won't delete the ones we added?
<BUGabundo> no
<Mathuin> Okay.
<BUGabundo> behare those being development packages
<BUGabundo> they can work or kill kittens
<Mathuin> As long as it programs my Arduino before it goes on a kitten-killing rampage, I'll consider that acceptable.
<BUGabundo> ahaahah
<Mathuin> IT WORKS THANK YOU.
<Mathuin> I appreciate the help.
<BUGabundo> one more happy user
<BUGabundo> bets on how long till he comes back saying his OS is broken?
<BUGabundo> I take 4 min
<BUGabundo> anyone else?
<Daekdroom> virtualbox-ose-dkms package is broken. That is sad.
<Daekdroom> I better check if there's a bug report on it already
<zykes-> anyone here tested nxserver on natty?
<BUGabundo> no
<BUGabundo> but I did last cycle
<zykes-> BUGabundo: did it work? I keep getting a "No valid sessions found"
<zykes-> in a popup and then nothing more
<BUGabundo> yeah, worked fine for months
<BUGabundo> till I got the GTK bug
<BUGabundo> where everything is SLOWWWWWWWWW
<zykes-> it was slow with xfce as well :|
<zykes-> BUGabundo: is it something to do with unity desktop manager ?
<BUGabundo> no idea
#ubuntu+1 2012-01-23
<blair> IIRC, we're a week away from Debian Import Freeze and maven3 with 3.0.4 just got into Debian yesterday, should i wait to open a sync request for 12.04?
<blair> within the last two days, the login screen for precise no longer has the gear where one can pick a different window manager
<trism> blair: it came back for me by selecting another user and then back to mine
<blair> trism, thanks, that works, but it doesn't fix it permanently, a reboot will have the missing gear again
<micahg> blair: we passed Debian Import Freeze already
<trism> blair: yeah, may be worth a bug report, I don't see one and a quick look a the code and NEWS makes it seem unintentional
<Essobi> blair: yea.. down arrow, and back up.
<blair> trism, this would be reported against lightdm?
<trism> blair: unity-greeter
<blair> ok, thanks
<blair> micahg, thanks, i'll make a sync request then
<blair> opened https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-greeter/+bug/920283
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 920283 in unity-greeter (Ubuntu) ""Gear" to select alternate window managers does not appear" [Undecided,New]
<snadge> haha seen that one
<snadge> i thought it was a "feature"
<blair> snadge, yeah, i was wondering if this was the way they would get everybody to use unity ;)
<snadge> well if you select another user they suddenly appear
<jokerdino> blair: should lightdm be tagged in the bug as well?
<jokerdino> BTW, i confirmed the bug for you.
<blair> jokerdino, thanks for confirming, i don't know, see above what trism said
<snadge> now someone just needs to fix the switching workspace focus/right click bug ;)
<snadge> smspillaz is aware of it thought.. thats good enough for me
<jokerdino> snadge: what bug is that?
<snadge> if you switch workspace to one which has firefox on it
<snadge> and type in the location bar.. sometimes the autocomplete function doesnt work
<snadge> also related to that.. when you right click.. the menu disappears as soon as you move the mouse over it
<jokerdino> hmm
<snadge> unless you click in the title bar to manually focus the app
<jokerdino> the sloppy mouse focus not working properly kinda bug?
<snadge> its apparently related to the workspace switching code.. some kind of race condition
<snadge> because it doesn't always do it.. and its not easily reproduceable
<jokerdino> i am not sure. i will see if i can notice it.
<snadge> ive been noticing it for about 3 months now
<snadge> on several different systems.. its pretty irritating
<jokerdino> is it only limited to firefox or chrome included?
<snadge> im not sure actually.. i dont use chrome
<snadge> im assuming the problem would affect chrome too
<snadge> its one of those problems that goes away when you try to figure it out
<snadge> then when you give up.. it happens repeatedly
<plustax> hello there. Can anyone tell me some good things you've noticed about 12.04 as opposed to 11.10 Im having trouble deciding whether I want to upgrade.
<psypher246> hello all. Does anyone know under which package I should log multimonitor setup bugs?
<Laibsch> My main system is still running lucid but I've been trying for a while to get a separate install of precise on a separate partition (only sharing boot).  That should be possible to dual-boot, right?
<hifi> they would fight for kernels, I wouldn't recommend shared /boot
<Laibsch> Problem is my HD is an encrypted LVM and it seems as if I can't get grub to cooperate.  Any grub experts around?
<hifi> and grub's config
<Laibsch> hifi: I don't see the problem.  I frequently install kernels from other releases for testing.
<hifi> the config might be the biggest problem
<Laibsch> OK, grub is a separate issue.  What do you suggest, then?  The current boot partition is the only one unencrypted.
<hifi> they would share the same config file
<hifi> well, if you want to keep it encrypted then just partition another /boot for the other installation?
<hifi> and chainload the other grub or something
<Laibsch> I'd be happy for now if I could get things to boot at all.  Even manually from the grub command line.  But I don't know grub enough for that.
<hifi> I'm not the best one to tell you this though
<hifi> I haven't used two separate installations together
<hifi> on the same HD
<Laibsch> alright, I hope I still have unpartitioned space in the unencrypted portion (ecryptfs is a bitch and undoing the encryption seems to be near impossible :-( )
<hifi> chainloading a secodary grub from the /boot partition should be possible but I don't know if it's sane at all
<Laibsch> do you have an example how to chainload a second grub?
<hifi> I've only used it to boot windows
<psypher246> hello all. Does anyone know under which package I should log multimonitor setup bugs?	
<Laibsch> psypher246: most likely the driver of your video card
<Laibsch> but depends on what type of multi-monitor problem.  unfortunately, there's still LOTs of them. :-/
<psypher246> so nothing to do with all the new work being done to improve mutimoniotor setups?
<Laibsch> hifi: can you share how you did that?
<hifi> Laibsch: the default config has that option commented out
<hifi> should at least
<Laibsch> I'll have a look
<psypher246> Laibsch: so even though I am running the nouveau driver but the multi display setup is being done by ubuntu "Displays" I must log the bug under the driver?
<Laibsch> Must may be the wrong word
<Laibsch> but you want to report against the package which most likely really has the bug, right?
<Laibsch> you still haven't said what problem you are seeing, so it's impossible to help
<psypher246> correct, i just womndered since all this new work is being done on this friont that there is a specific package for it
<psypher246> ok the issue is that once I have setup duial monitors, randomly, or when watching fullscreen youtube the monitor setup will break and switch back to mirror
<psypher246> setting the dual monitor up again break the launchbar, making it a lot shorter than that the resolution can handle
<Laibsch> how long after setup? about 30 seconds?
<psypher246> long can be hours or minutes
<psypher246> totally random, sometimes it doesn't happen all day
<psypher246> only time I can replicate is during fullscreen youtube, but it just happened to me when clicking on the messaging menu
<psypher246> doesn't ALWAYS happen during youtube either
<edgy> Hi, fdisk -cu is wrong in ubuntu but -c -u works, is this a new bug?
<BluesKaj> hi all
<coz_> hey guys.. ok installed precise,, nvidia settings work but secondary monitor does not turn on,, and reopening nvidia settings, it no longers lists the secondary monitor, and suggestions?
<coz_> any suggestions I meant
<meerkats> what does "iptables -A INPUT -p tcp -d 0/0 -s 0/0 --dport 9080 -j ACCEPT" do?
<ikonia> meerkats: try #netfilter or #iptables for iptables discussion
<meerkats> invite only?
<pangolin> ## maybe
<FernandoMiguel> evening
<Tixos> someone broke something
<Tixos> unity no longer is possible to keep 'fixed' or 'active'
<Tixos> tried myunity + CCSM, neither work anymore since updates in the past 2-3days
<FernandoMiguel> what do you mean ?
<Tixos> unity bar by default hides itself
<Tixos> this is useless
<Tixos> unless you want to add hours over a month to window switching with a mouse :)
<Daekdroom> Tixos, use the keyboard shortcuts for window switching and you'll gain some seconds
<Tixos> id rather just use the bar
<Tixos> it worked fine since release
<Tixos> broke today when i updated some packages
<Tixos> why did i update..... everything seems slower, nobody here knows what was updated?
<jtaylor> yey, new X is landing, hopefully break free, see mailing list
#ubuntu+1 2012-01-24
<mhall119> anyone know why my BCM4312 wifi doesn't work after upgrading to Precise?
<aBound> Hey is anybody using Unity 5.0?
<mhall119> anybody on Precise is
<pjs> where do I set boot options to disable the default window manager from loading?
<mhall119> yay, wifi is working again!
 * snadge is on precise :D
<snadge> on about erm... 6 systems
<mhall119> boo, thunderbird calendar extension is broken
<snadge> thankfully i dont use it so i didn't notice ;)
<snadge> only 2 of those systems had issues.. my htpc, i screwed it royally
<snadge> lightdm was failing to start
<snadge> but if i logged into console and service lightdm start .. started fine
<snadge> and no.. im not a complete noob, i could see that upstart was starting lightdm.. checked the lightdm logs
<Fudge> anyone experiencing gnome control center close when in sound
<dD0T> Hi there. Running 12.04 on my Dell Latitude 131L and the kernel module for my built-in wifi (BCM4311) doesn't automatically load. I have to modprobe b43 after every boot to get it up and running. Any suggestions on how to best continue for getting this fixed? Thanks.
<jbicha> mhall119: is ^ similar to your problem?
<mhall119> jbicha: sounds it
<mhall119> but b43 is still blacklisted for me
<mhall119> I ran dpkg-reconfigure bcmwl-kernel-source
<mhall119> not sure if that actually fixed it or not, but it worked after that
<dD0T> mhall119: Hm. Seems like I have a b43 blacklist entry in blacklist-bcm43.conf. I take it that's the same you see?
<mhall119> yup
<dD0T> mhall119: The dpkg-reconfigure didn't change anything for me. Still blacklisted and not loading on startup (just checked). Any hint on the actual reason yet?
<mhall119> dD0T: try modprobe-ing wl
<dD0T> mhall119: Hm. Doesn't seem to do anything without me manually loading b43.
<mhall119> dD0T: well b43 isn't loaded on mine ,maybe it's a chipset different
<mhall119> I have BCM4312
<dD0T> mhall119: Hm. Maybe one isn't supposed to use b43 anymore and the driver is in wl? Not that familiar with the linux wlan arch. I only remembered the last time it worked it used the b43 so I tried loading that and it worked.
<dD0T> seems like that is actually the case. Explains the b43 blacklisting...now the question is how do I figure out why wl isn't working...
<mhall119> that I can't help with, sorry
<dD0T> What is strange though is that ssb and b44 for the BCM4401 built-in ethernet are loaded automatically...those should be blacklisted...I wonder whether it actually uses that blacklist...
<dD0T> Unloading them and trying to load wl still doesn't make it work. I guess I'm back to square one: Any suggestions on how to best continue from here? ;-) Thanks.
<urlin2u> Any news on kernel panics with the live cd, or on installs?
<urlin2u> Any news on kernel panics with the live cd, or on installs?
<urlin2u> any body seeing any panic on the live cd?
<dnivra> hello. I was checking on snort and found that the version available in the repository is quite outdated. I found from the launchpad devel page that the version of snort being packaged for precise pangolin is 2.8.5.2-9 while the latest avialable version is 2.9.2-1 uploaded less than a week ago. 2.9 version has introduced several new features and changes-radically different from 2.8.x series.
<dnivra> it'll be great if the newer version were packaged instead of an older version, for the next Ubuntu release.
<urlin2u> any body seeing any panic on the live cd?
<iGoogle> my theme become ugly. default theme of precise. http://imagebin.org/195219 , if anyone know how to reset it. reinstall is no help.
<Fudge> hi compiz is using 100% cpu, i just installed the flrg dirver or what ever its called for radeon cards
<Reaper507> hello all, it's a post of hate :( After the last update of 12.04 window decorations and gnome terminal became transparent. HOW TO DISABLE THIS -censored-? Help please.
<Ben64> you might want to show a pic
<Reaper507> ok moment
<Reaper507> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/4255152/screens/screen.png
<aguitel> what version of xorg using precise ?
<LjL> aguitel: do "apt-cache policy xserver-xorg" or "X -version" not tell you?
<aguitel> LjL, is not with conflict with nvidia-173xx ?
<LjL> have no idea
<aguitel> i am using nvidia-173 driver ,the last upgrade kill x ,why ?
<aguitel> need to remove all nvidia driver to run x
<aguitel> Andre_Gondim, why this nick ?
<Ian_Corne> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2011/11/04/ubuntu-community-mourns-the-loss-of-andre-gondim/
<Ian_Corne> I'm thinking it's an automated thing?
<LjL> :\
<Ian_Corne> A server still running somwehere
<Ian_Corne> or a homage
<Ian_Corne> people can leave messages?
<jo-erlend> My lightdm greeter doesn't have a session menu anywhere. Where has it gone, and more importantly, how do I switch to another session now? I'd like to give Unity 2D a try.
<mhall119> jo-erlend: I found two possibly related bugs
<mhall119> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lightdm/+bug/920971
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 920971 in lightdm (Ubuntu) "Lost icon selection session" [Undecided,New]
<mhall119> and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lightdm/+bug/918072
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 918072 in lightdm (Ubuntu) "Selecting other session in login screen doesn't do anything" [Low,New]
<jo-erlend> yes, I'll just uninstall Unity and see what happens.
<mhall119> jo-erlend: since this is in light-dm, I'm not sure doing things to Unity will have any effect
<jo-erlend> Unity cannot possibly start if it doesn't exist.
<jo-erlend> brb
<mhall119> oh, I see what you mean
<mhall119> jo-erlend: robert_ancell seems to be the person to talk to, but I'm not seeing him online atm
<jo-erlend> yes, that did the trick.
<mhall119> jo-erlend: which of those two bugs was most like your problem?
<jo-erlend> I have no idea. I didn't look at any of them.
<mhall119> one says there is no icon for changing session, the other says that the session menu just has no effect
<jo-erlend> from the subject, it sounded like the first, since there is no menu to choose from.
<mhall119> ok
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<articodentro> hi all guys
<articodentro> i'm in trouble trying to install precise pangolin on my eeepc
<articodentro> seems like ubiquity goes crazy trying to remove conflict files
<articodentro> from a formatted partiion
<articodentro> i've tried alpha 1 and daily builds with no results
<BluesKaj> articodentro,  not sure but there are some caveats about eeepc and power pcs on the DL site
<BluesKaj> I thought I saw something about that
<aguitel> with the last upgrade my system crash ,no x
<aguitel> i am using nvidia-173 drivers
<BluesKaj> aguitel,  why not use nvidia-current , if your card is less than 5yrs old
<aguitel> BluesKaj, is Geoforce fx 5500
<aguitel> BluesKaj, it use 173 series
<BluesKaj> aguitel,  does admin/additonal drivers recommend the 173 ?
<aguitel> BluesKaj, jockey-gtk say that
<aguitel> BluesKaj, nvidia.com too
 * BluesKaj wonders about HUD for Kubuntu , http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/939
<jonarve> I just upgraded to ubuntu 12.04 and I'm having problems with mysql: ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2) Does anyone have any advice?
<jonarve> Or is there any way of downgrading from 12.04 til 11.10?
<bazhang> full reinstall
<jonarve> darn
<jonarve> Can anyone help out getting mysql 5.5 up and running on 12.04? Will pay
<jtaylor> is the server running?
<jtaylor> if not what error do you get on starting it
<jtaylor> my guess its some issue with the /run transition
<jtaylor> reinstall might help
<jonarve> Yes it's running
<jonarve> Seems like mysql isn't installed properly
<BluesKaj> my other 12.04 pc keeps spitting this out after update/upgrades ,  sh: 1: /usr/bin/gdbus: not found ..I guess not, there's no gdbus in /usr/bin
<BluesKaj> any ideas ?
<BluesKaj> ahh fixed it , missing, libglib2.0-bin, libglib2.0-0-dbg, libdbus-ruby
<cjohnston> Greetings. I was updating my system using update-manager -d.. I got an error about a mirror failed.. Everything had crashed except for terminal, I rebooted the machine, and now I don't get past a blank dark purple screen.. any ideas?
<BluesKaj> cjohnston,  can you get to a TTY prompt , ctl+alt+F1 or F2
<cjohnston> BluesKaj: no.. the first time i hit ctrl alt f1, there was a brief flash of a cursor, but then back to purple
<BluesKaj> cjohnston, did you try holding down the shift key right after the bios scrn 'til the grub menu appears?
<cjohnston> BluesKaj: that didnt do anything
<cjohnston> i was able to boot an old kernel
<cjohnston> and im on tty1
<cjohnston> i ran sudo dpkg --configure -a
<BluesKaj> cjohnston,  yes was gonna suggest that command,  then do , sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<cjohnston> BluesKaj: ty
<cjohnston> BluesKaj: i got a ui back
<BluesKaj> cjohnston,  desktop ?
<Ian_Corne> xserver update safe for ati OS drivers?
<cjohnston> BluesKaj: yes
<cjohnston> and a compiz crash! lol
<Ian_Corne> guess not :p
<toasty95> are dual monitor displays going to have more time put into them this round???
<Ian_Corne> yes
<Ian_Corne> mine is working "flawelessly"
<Ian_Corne> even with one monitor turned
<toasty95> in 12.04 nvidia drivers are not so good
<Ian_Corne> they'll come along
<Ian_Corne> I'm using ati atm
<toasty95> wanted to know before i upgrade my dist.
<toasty95> dual display has come far in linux / BSD also
<Ian_Corne> well, if you can't live with an unstable system, don't
<toasty95> I love testing, debian at the moment
<jo-erlend> how has the x upgrade gone for you people? I'm doing it now.
<BluesKaj> toasty95,  depends on your driver and card , nvidia is working very well atm , but i havent tried dual monitors net
<jo-erlend> this is by far the least unstable development version of Ubuntu ever.
<BluesKaj> yet
<Ian_Corne> jo-erlend: you on ati?
<Ian_Corne> I'm to scared to try :p
<jo-erlend> yes. Radeon HD 5850.
<Ian_Corne> ok
<Ian_Corne> OS drivers?
<jo-erlend> I'm doing it now, so I can tell you. :)
<Ian_Corne> I'm on 6850
<Ian_Corne> ok nice
<jo-erlend> I think I'm using fglrx at the moment, actually.
<Ian_Corne> fglrx is a disaster for me
<Ian_Corne> last time I tried
<Ian_Corne> also to scared to try it again
<Ian_Corne> I don't think fglrx will work with the newest xserver
<Ian_Corne> it never does, until the release
<jo-erlend> Ian_Corne, we'll see.
<BluesKaj> 12.04 is working here , nvidia 7600gt graphics , m-audio 192 audio , amd 64 dual core, 3G RAM
<toasty95> BlueKaj, Xorg.conf flops every time. Recomended or unstable
<toasty95> BlueKaj,- nvidia 7600gt, intel i5 dual core 8gb ram......whats wrong ?
<toasty95> same card diff board...
<jo-erlend> I think update-manager has become extremely slow lately. I mean the GUI.
<toasty95> Is it intel ?
<jo-erlend> brb, reboot
<Ian_Corne> gl
<jo-erlend> thanks :)
<jo-erlend> everything seems fine. Fglrx is even working.
<Ian_Corne> ok nice
<Ian_Corne> you mind trying with OS drivers? :p
<jo-erlend> you mean just removing fglrx and use radeon to see if it works?
<Ian_Corne> yes
<jo-erlend> absolutely not. I usually do that.
<jo-erlend> restarting x afterwards should be sufficient, right?
<Ian_Corne> not sure
<Ian_Corne> probably
<Ian_Corne> you can check what's running right?
<Ian_Corne> with lsmod
<jo-erlend> oh, I need to reinstall Unity again as well then. I removed it to check Unity 2D since there's no session menu in lightdm anymore. :)
<jo-erlend> yep.
<Ian_Corne> you could still get to it
<Ian_Corne> if you switch to another user's focus
<Ian_Corne> and then back to yours
<jo-erlend> Ian_Corne, -vvv?
<jo-erlend> oh, you mean in the login screen?
<jo-erlend> I'll give it a go.
<jo-erlend> brb
<Ian_Corne> thanks
<sneumann_> Hi, I have a problem booting a laptop with current 12.04 (actually all the time since 11.10, but 10.04 works fine).
<sneumann_> Grub2 drops me into a busybox shell, and has "forgotten" to lvchange -ay, so LVM partitions are unavailable
<sneumann_> this is on i386, current 12.04
<sneumann_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lvm2/+bug/596554
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 596554 in udev (Ubuntu) "Unable to mount root LVM partition" [Undecided,New]
<sneumann_> The separate /boot is on a non-LVM /sev/sda2
<jo-erlend> Ian_Corne, it works, but there were glitches.
<Ian_Corne> was just gonna say you didn't return yet :p
<Ian_Corne> tell me, are they workable?
<jo-erlend> that might not be a driver issue though. It seemed to want to start Unity, which I had uninstalled. I don't know why it attempted that.
<jo-erlend> seems fine.
<Ian_Corne> ok thanks
<jo-erlend> actually, quite smooth.
<Ian_Corne> it's working very smooth for me now too
<Ian_Corne> with 2x 1920x1200 screen pushing
<Ian_Corne> one tiled 90°
<jo-erlend> I'm tempted to say that the radeon driver is more smooth than fglrx.
<jo-erlend> screen pushing?
<jo-erlend> I have two 1920x1080. One is vertical. It's working great.
<Ian_Corne> yes, the same then :)
<Ian_Corne> well yeah, it has to push more pixels!
<Ian_Corne> and i'm using normal unity, with compiz
<Ian_Corne> everything is _very_ smooth
<jo-erlend> I am too now, though Unity 2D 5.2 is awesome.
<Ian_Corne> I find the lack of hotkeys disturbing
<jo-erlend> it needs to recreate the alt+tab dialog, and it's missing some keyboard shortcuts.
<Ian_Corne> the ctrl alt numpad thing
<jo-erlend> ah, right. I didn't test that.
<Ian_Corne> anyone with dual gfx card here?
<jo-erlend> yes, there are still some minor issues.
<Ian_Corne> nvidia preferably
<sneumann_> Any early boot / initrd experts around ? I am dropped into initrd busybox, after "vgchange -ay" I can exit and normal boot resumes.
<sneumann_> My /boot is ext3 on sda5, my / is ext4 on LVM
<Ian_Corne> going into screensaver/lock screen made the rotated screen not work anymore jo-erlend :p
<jo-erlend> Ian_Corne, does here.
<Ian_Corne> it works again
<Ian_Corne> after disable/enable
<Ian_Corne> i'm updating
<FernandoMiguel> great
<FernandoMiguel> latest kernel has no support for my ETH
<Ian_Corne> ewhat's an ETH
<FernandoMiguel> ethernet dude!
<FernandoMiguel> oh boy.... major X11 upgrade..... this might be the last day I came here LOL
<aguitel> with the last upgrade my system crash ,no x i was using nvidia-173 drivers
<aguitel> FernandoMiguel, do you read me?
<FernandoMiguel> aguitel: I do
<FernandoMiguel> eheh
<FernandoMiguel> I'm on Intel
<aguitel> FernandoMiguel, do you have some problem with last upgrade in 12.04 ?
<FernandoMiguel> doing them now
<aguitel> i have separate /home and i will installed with alternate cd from today
<FernandoMiguel> I don't usually reinstall
<aguitel> FernandoMiguel, i did many times with all distros
<PatrickC> i keep getting the following error when trying to update to 12.04
<PatrickC> http://pastebin.com/qa3SpZg8
<hggdh> PatrickC: some of the packages shown are quite old, have you 'apt-get update'?
<PatrickC> no i havent
<PatrickC> lemme try that
<PatrickC> failed to download some files
<PatrickC> http://pastebin.com/sw568fEg
<hggdh> PatrickC: well... the one that failed states it is for Hardy (and a PPA, at that)
<hggdh> and you are running Oneiric...
 * PatrickC is a total linux newb
<PatrickC> trying to fix that though
<PatrickC> well, i know basic linux
<PatrickC> but not much
<hggdh> :-)
<hggdh> don't worry
<PatrickC> i use webOs daily, and that has a linux command line on it :)
<PatrickC> i actually run a 11.04 chroot on it
<PatrickC> so how would i fix that? so i can update to 12.04? :)
<iceroot> hi
<PatrickC> i have a friend who works for Canonical (sorry if i butchered the name) .. hes trying to get me more into linux then windows :)
<iceroot> do we have a strange change on xserver/touchpad? when moving the mouse, stoping it but still holding the finger on the touchpad the mouse-pointer is still moving
<hggdh> PatrickC: well. Right now, disregard the error, and try 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'
<PatrickC> running now
<PatrickC> and it has to download over 1000 mb lol
<PatrickC> im on about a 3mb download
<ubuntufan> PatrickC, I have recently tried linux on a big monitor and it seems to behave a lot more expectedly than when I'm using my laptop's monitor, keyboard, and moue
<ubuntufan> *mouse
<PatrickC> thanks :) ill let you guys know when its done
<hggdh> iceroot: I do not quite follow you: are you using the mouse *and* the touchpad at the same time?
<PatrickC> thanks for the help hggdh
<PatrickC> ubuntufan, huh?
<hggdh> PatrickC: yw
<ubuntufan> there seems to be some bugs not yet completely worked out in the dell xps m1530's drivers
<albert23> iceroot: sounds like bug 921082
<iceroot> hggdh: only touchpad
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 921082 in xorg (Ubuntu) "after touchpad movement and stop, pointer continues in same direction at a steady pace" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/921082
<ubuntufan> for keyboard, video, and mouse
<ubuntufan> well, not video so much
<iceroot> albert23: thanks
<ubuntufan> PatrickC, I have a usb adapter for an external keyboard. I also have a large-screen monitor
<ubuntufan> PatrickC_Away, when I use those, linux behaves better
<ubuntufan> but I'll let you go now :)
<PatrickC_Away> thanks :)
<PatrickC_Away> hopefully 12.0
<PatrickC_Away> 12.04 will install cleanly*
<iceroot> this touchpad bug is so ugly....
<Fudge> is HUD already in precise?
<jtaylor> only a ppa so far I know
<Fudge> jtaylor  I guess it would follow the existing menu structures do you think?
<Fudge> so should be accessible as any menu item with orca
<jtaylor> haven't tried it yet
<aguitel> is the driver nvidia-173 working in precise ?
<aguitel> is the driver nvidia-173 working in precise ?
<aguitel> i have Geoforce fx 5500 (working only with nvidia-173) and with upgrade from today x are not running
<Fudge> everything keeps falling over on me lol, especially gransmission-gtk
<FernandoMiguel> uploading bootcharts http://bootcharts.f.fernandomiguel.net/
<aguitel> i have Geoforce fx 5500 (working only with nvidia-173) and with upgrade from today x are not running
<pqatsi> Linux root exploit was fixed too in 3.2 kernel for precise?
<pqatsi> Im asking here because i cant dl changelog for 3.2.0-10
<trism> pqatsi: yes, the fix is in 3.2.0-10.18 but it is still building on some archs
<pqatsi> trism: amd64 appears to be ok
<pqatsi> Version: 3.2.0-10.18
<urlin2u> anybody seen the live crash?
<urlin2u> actually panic and freeze heading for the tty.
<PatrickC_Away> man.. this upgrade is taking forever
<PatrickC_Away> and i have no "desktop" icons
<PatrickC_Away> like, no task bar or anything :)
#ubuntu+1 2012-01-25
<aguitel> i have not nvidia drivers working with last upgrade
<urlin2u> aguitel, you have to reload them on upgrades
<urlin2u> distro upgrades that is
<PatrickC_Away> almost done :) (i think)
<PatrickC_Away> just finished setting up locals
<aguitel> urlin2u, how reload
<aguitel> urlin2u, explain to me
<urlin2u> aguitel, look in additional drivers and see if there is one waiting.
<urlin2u> aguitel, did you upgrade from oneiric, or just a update-upgrade in precise?
<urlin2u> aguitel, you can run this command if you have no driver waiting I believe  sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<aguitel> urlin2u, this is upgrade in precise and nvidia-current is not working with my card
<urlin2u> aguitel, not sure then otherwise sorry.
<aguitel> my card is geoforce fx 5500
<bjsnider> aguitel, try nvidia-173
<aguitel> bjsnider, this is the driver but when iinstalled x crash
<Will123456> hey guys. i'm running the 12.04 alpha and only the ... 'default' lens works. all the specific ones (apps/files/music etc.) show nothing - either when i search or not
<Will123456> are they broken for everyone or is it just an alpha-ish glitch on my end?
<snadge> whats a lens
<snadge> oh those other icons in the umm.. dock menu thingy
<snadge> yes they work for me.. but i never use them
<Will123456> snadge: really? hm, i guess something's broken on my end then. thanks!
<Will123456> i wonder if there's a cache or something i can obliterate
<snadge> dash.. my bad.. i should be up with the lingo ;)
<snadge> yeah.. umm, from experience.. you can delete your entire home directory.. (j/k)
<snadge> but theres things in there like .compiz err just have a look
<snadge> and also try unity --reset
<snadge> when deleting the settings make sure you're logged out of X
<Will123456> snadge: i think i'll just take a hammer to my harddrive. :P or try unity --reset - i forgot about that one! thanks :)
<snadge> try purging gconf and other things failing that
<snadge> and if it still fails.. create another user.. and log in with that
<snadge> if that works.. blow away your home directory ;)
<Will123456> tried resetting unity, no luck. i'll check .compiz, but it could be something a bit more backend-y
<Will123456> (that's a technical term, by the way - i'm not being rude)
<Will123456> unity.glib.dbusproxy GlibDBusProxy.cpp:276 Calling method "Search" on object path: "/come/canonical/unity/lens/applications" failed <=== that sounds pretty relevent
<snadge> hmmm.. something seems busted
<snadge> try logging in with a freshly created user
<snadge> create a new login... "unityblowsgoats" ;)
<snadge> or "goatse"
<Will123456> snadge: i'll try a new user, but for now this seems to be my bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-lens-applications/+bug/872219
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 872219 in unity-lens-applications (Ubuntu) "Applications lens "disappears"" [Medium,Confirmed]
<PatrickC> this isnt good...
<PatrickC> when i got home from letting 12.04 install, i have no desktop at all
<PatrickC> and i have no close/etc. icons
<PatrickC> came home to the command line saying "Errors were encountered while processing:
<PatrickC> flashplugin-installer
<Will123456> PatrickC: no desktop? does unity 2D work at all?
<PatrickC> flashplugin-downloader
<PatrickC> Will123456, as in i have no desktop at all
<PatrickC> the only thing i see on my screen are the programs that were open before i started the update
<PatrickC> no top bar, no unity side bar, no menus on applications
<PatrickC> no nothing
<PatrickC> lemme take a picture
<Will123456> PatrickC: ctrl + alt + backspace might kick you into the login screen so you can choose an alternate desktop for now. other than that you can try running unity --reset
<PatrickC> lemme try the ctrl+alt+backspace
<Will123456> PatrickC: it will kill all your running programs
<PatrickC> i have an irc bouncer
<Will123456> PatrickC: i'm not sure what that is, but it sounds impressive :P
<PatrickC> lol
<PatrickC> it keeps me connected to IRC even when my client dies
<urlin2u> crtl-alt-t get you a terminal
<PatrickC> i have one open
<Will123456> PatrickC: ah okay :P i hope you manage to repair your desktop!
<PatrickC> well, unity --reset kinda seemed to maybe work
<urlin2u> you run unity --replace
<PatrickC> unity --reset brought back unity
<PatrickC> how do i check if the distro update went ok?
<urlin2u> cool
<PatrickC> as it errored out at flashplugin
<urlin2u> run the update again is what  I would do to see what is in the terminal
<PatrickC> ok
<PatrickC> http://flickr.com/gp/60166159@N06/3fFF34
<PatrickC> thats what happened to the desktop
<PatrickC> well, it completed successfully
<PatrickC> (sudo apt-get dist-upgrade)
<Will123456> looks like compiz is dead. did unity --replace not work?
<PatrickC> unity --reset did
<urlin2u> looks like a compiz problem it gas a poor refresh rate unity right, I have the fusion icon on the desktop to re;oad it
<urlin2u> reload
<PatrickC> im installing cinnamon though.. so i wont have to deal with unity anymore :P
<PatrickC> should i do a unity --reload?
<PatrickC> after the unity --reset
<Will123456> PatrickC: if it happens again, --replace is less invasive. --reset resets all your settings (surprise!) but replace just reloads compiz/unity
<urlin2u> generally you can run compiz --replace it is a compiz problem generally
<PatrickC> ok cool
<PatrickC> is there a place to make sure im on 12.04 now?
<PatrickC> or just the sudo apt-get dist-upgrade?
<urlin2u> replace or reset I forget, I just have the icon to do it.
<Will123456> PatrickC: lsb_release -a
<Will123456> I get "Description: Ubuntu precise (development branch)
<PatrickC> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<PatrickC> Description:	Ubuntu precise (development branch)
<PatrickC> Release:	12.04
<PatrickC> Codename:	precise
<PatrickC> ok cool
<Will123456> snap :P
<PatrickC> time to install cinnamon :)
<urlin2u> lsb_release -a
<urlin2u> doh you got it
<Will123456> yeah, take that urlin2u. :P    good luck patrickC :)
<PatrickC> Will123456, thanks :)
<urlin2u> ;
<urlin2u> 0
<urlin2u> ;
<urlin2u> ;
<urlin2u> :D
<Will123456> snadge: guest session works fine, so it's probably my user account causing the problems
<PatrickC> hmm... how do I select a different desktop on 12.04?
<Will123456> PatrickC: from the login menu
<PatrickC> I found it :)
<PatrickC> didn't see the cog for settings
<Will123456> yeah it doesn't always seem to appear for me unless i switch user accounts in the list
<Will123456> see you!
<PatrickC> uh oh
<PatrickC> I think I might have broke my wireless...
<urlin2u> PatrickC, broadcom?
<PatrickC> not sure
<PatrickC> I have a phone which runs linux (as its underlying OS) and connected via USB tether easily
<PatrickC> can debug more now :)
<urlin2u> lspci | grep -i wireless
<PatrickC> got nothing from taht
<urlin2u> ah your using the phone.
<urlin2u> you're
<PatrickC> as the internet, yeah :)
<urlin2u> not sure there.
<PatrickC> it has an option to USB tether
<PatrickC> (via homebrew)
<PatrickC> lemme disconnect from it and run that again
<PatrickC> well, actually, wireless should still be on.. hmm
<PatrickC> hmm.. got wireless back up
<urlin2u> cool
<PatrickC> but it won't connect to my router
<urlin2u> what does that command show?
<PatrickC> still... nothing.....?
<urlin2u> hmm not my area really never had problems so I know nothing.
<Will123456> fixed. turns out zeitgeist was acting up, so nuking my .local/zeitgeist directory and then logging back in fixed everything
<PatrickC> now it connected
<PatrickC> weird
<PatrickC> howdy Will123456
<urlin2u> it is the beast grab the holy water. :D
<PatrickC> lol
<Will123456> PatrickC: arent't you glad i picked such a snappy and convenient username
<PatrickC> tab complete FTW ;)
<Will123456> PatrickC: woah! i had no idea that existed. thanks :P
<PatrickC> haha
<PatrickC> hmm. can i run HUD and cinnamon? :)
<jokerdino> Noooooooooo
<PatrickC> bah.. stupid Adobe Air
<navatwo> Hey, so I accidentally upgraded.. now I don't appear to have nVidia drivers and can not load the regular interface. Any help?
<Essobi> and he's gone
<urlin2u> I gave them a nomodeset in #ubuntu we will see just how savvy they are, lol
 * PatrickC is really liking Cinnamon
<Fudge> does this error make sense to anybody? tried to use apport to file a bug on mangler http://paste.ubuntu.com/816162/
<Fudge> anyone know if xubuntu precise is usable with gnome-orca yet
<nord> if i'm getting "ERROR: device-mapper target type "mirror" is not in the kernel, when booting alternate on a intel fakeraid system, then it surely must be something iffy with the kernel settings on the boot CD? fedora 16 works right out  of the box, while I had the same problem with 11.10...
<bazhang> !info audacious
<ubottu> audacious (source: audacious): small and fast audio player which supports lots of formats. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.4.4-1 (precise), package size 403 kB, installed size 1564 kB
<htorque> jo-erlend: hi! about bug 921276 - do you use the xorg-edgers ppa by any chance?
<htorque> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/921276
<htorque> !info audacious
<htorque> hm, ubottu dead.
<ubottu> audacious (source: audacious): small and fast audio player which supports lots of formats. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.4.4-1 (precise), package size 403 kB, installed size 1564 kB
<jo-erlend> htorque, no.
<htorque> too bad
<bazhang> http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/precise/alpha1
<bazhang> z3r0c007, ^
<z3r0c007> bazhang, thanks
<bazhang> np
<bazhang> you have to search for the PPA z3r0c007 and as with all PPA it is not supported should things go wrong
<z3r0c007> bazhang, what's the update of the latest 12.04, lots of bugs or whats
<bazhang> z3r0c007, its still in the alpha stages, so...
<z3r0c007> bazhang, i have the PPA right now, i'm just wondering if i'm going to install the alpha version or i going to wait the final version of 12.04
<bazhang> z3r0c007, I'd wait, as it's some months off, unless you wish to do some bug fixing/reporting
<z3r0c007> bazhang, i'm just fixing some bugs / reporting of 11.10 ubuntu because ubuntu is the best desktop OS and server
<bazhang> ok
<MechanisM> hello. just after updates I'm unable to login in ubuntu. smth wrong with video drivers i think
<MechanisM> I can't get root with networking to reinstall drivers or update system as well as I'm unable to see console or even recovery mode can't do anything
<MechanisM> trying to chroot from livecd now and fix it
<aguitel>  i have Geoforce fx 5500 (working only with nvidia-173) and with upgrade from today x are not running
<aguitel> anyway to install nvidia-173 in 12.04 ?
<aguitel> anyway to install nvidia-173 in 12.04 ?
<zniavre> the kernel is updated to 3.3 ?
<Pici> 3.2 currently.
<zniavre> ok
<zniavre> thank you
<aguitel> anyone know how install nvidia-173 in 12.04 ?
<aguitel> anyone know how install nvidia-173 in 12.04 ?
<iceroot> aguitel: is 173 in the repos?
<aguitel> iceroot, yes
<iceroot> aguitel: so what is the problem when installing it?
<aguitel> iceroot, but conflict are with xorg version
<iceroot> aguitel: what is the output of "cat /etc/apt/sources.list"
<iceroot> !paste | aguitel
<ubottu> aguitel: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<aguitel> iceroot, http://paste.pocoo.org/show/540505/
<iceroot> aguitel: why deb http://ar.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise-proposed main restricted universe multiverse ?
<iceroot> aguitel: that will normally break a lot
<iceroot> aguitel: and i guess nvidia or xorg from your system is installed from proposed
<iceroot> its only a good idea to enable proposed if you want to test some bugfixes which are not yet in the main-repo
<iceroot> i mean 12.04 is unstable but with proposed its even more unstable
<aguitel> iceroot, you say to erase all proposed lines?
<iceroot> aguitel: if you dont know what proposed is, yes
<aguitel> iceroot, new is:http://paste.pocoo.org/show/540509/
<iceroot> aguitel: sudo apt-get update
<aguitel> iceroot, and then apt-get dist-upgrade
<iceroot> aguitel: yes
<iceroot> aguitel: if that fails you already have proposed stuff installed
<aguitel> iceroot, not fail
<aguitel> iceroot, just making upgrade
<coz_> hey guys,  should I do the current updates?  any issues?
<coz_> I dont see much in the list of updates that may cause serious issues  but wanted to check first
<iceroot> coz_: you are using a notebook with touchpad?
<coz_> iceroot,  no desktop
<coz_> rather I am using a desktop,,
<iceroot> coz_: then i cant report a show-stopper
<coz_> iceroot,  excellent :) thanks
<iceroot> coz_: but i am not on unity :)
<coz_> iceroot,  ah ok...gnome3?
<iceroot> lxde
<coz_> iceroot,  ok cool,  I have not seen the current version of lxde,,,  I dont think it support dual monitors yet
<iceroot> coz_: of course it does :)
<coz_> iceroot,  oh?  last I used it it did not
<iceroot> coz_: started lxde with 10.10 and it was fine with that setup
<coz_> iceroot,  mm  isnt the window manager  pcman  somthing?
<coz_> I admit it has been about a year since I used it last
<iceroot> openbox
<iceroot> pcmanfm is the filemanager
<coz_> iceroot,  last I used it, although I could impliment a dual monitor set up , it would fall back to gnome libraries for that,,, I dont recall the conversation with the developers  about
<iceroot> there are still gnome-libs in use
<iceroot> coz_: there is a nice tool now for dualview
<iceroot> in lubuntu
<coz_> iceroot,  ecellent,, I will have to try it out then
<iceroot> coz_: its worth looking at it (imo)
<coz_>  iceroot  yeah ,,  I will try it again , thanks
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<coz_> BluesKaj,  hey guy :)
<BluesKaj> hi  coz_
<coz_> BluesKaj,  anything new on the KDE front?
<BluesKaj> not so far , afaik
<BluesKaj> still on 4.8
<coz_> BluesKaj,  ok cool, I intend to install current kde on 12.04  somethime this week
<BluesKaj> well , if you did am upgrade to 12.04 , kde 4.8 should be default
<coz_> BluesKaj,  no I did clean install
<BluesKaj> even more so ...you didn't get 4.8 with the install ?
<BluesKaj> must be an older 12,04
<coz_> BluesKaj,  ah.... actually I didnt even check "(  doing dist-upgrade right now  will check when finished
<coz_> BluesKaj,  I used the daily build  may have been a few days or one week old
<BluesKaj> coz_,  then you should have 4.8
<BluesKaj> 4.7.79 to be precise :)
<coz_> BluesKaj,  ok will check it out then  ,, thanks :)
<ikonia> BluesKaj: did you see riddles call for 4.8 testing ?
<coz_> I might like test that but I would wait for BluesKaj   report on it :)
<BluesKaj> ikonia,  no I did not
<ikonia> BluesKaj: give riddle a ping
<ikonia> it was in #kubuntu
<ikonia> BluesKaj: worth maybe trying to get involved
<BluesKaj> I just joined 30 mns ago so....
<ikonia> it's not in my buffer sadly, but contact riddle
<BluesKaj> just to be clear , you mean Riddell , right
<BluesKaj> ?
<bazhang> yep
<bazhang> Riddell
<ikonia> oops, yes sorry
<aguitel> anyone know how install nvidia-173 in 12.04 ?
<bazhang> !find nvidia-173
<ubottu> Found: nvidia-173, nvidia-173-dev, nvidia-173-updates, nvidia-173-updates-dev
<bazhang> sudo apt-get install nvidia-173
<aguitel> bazhang, nvidia-173 : Depends: xorg-video-abi-10 but it is not installable
<aguitel> bazhang, Recommends: nvidia-settings but it is not going to be installed
<aguitel> bazhang, E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages
<aguitel> bazhang, but i see no broken package i have
<bazhang> aguitel, tried to fix the broken packages yet?
<aguitel> bazhang, no broken i found
<bazhang> aguitel, how did you check
<aguitel> bazhang, in synaptic
<aguitel> status
<aguitel> bazhang, in custom filters
<aguitel> no broken
<bazhang> aguitel, sounds like a bug then; have you filed them before
<aguitel> bazhang, it occours yesterday with daily upgrade i make in precise
<PatrickC> http://flic.kr/p/biqB3T hmm.. cinnamon seemed to crash
<PatrickC> http://flic.kr/p/biqB3T hmm.. cinnamon seemed to crash
<PatrickC> (sorry if thats a double post, nickserv said i wasnt identified)
<jo-erlend> what's the status of  Ubiquity these days? Should I expect it to work? I thought I'd give my computer an early spring cleaning. :)
<jo-erlend> it was a double post, but the channel doesn't seem to be too active anyway :)
<PatrickC> lol
<PatrickC> just wondering why cinnamon looks this way.. i dont have the icon in the upper lefthand corner and the icons on the bottom are huge
<jo-erlend> we have cinnamon in Precise now?
<PatrickC> i installed it with the PPA
<PatrickC> but it works fine for me (except for this little hiccup :))
<jo-erlend> oh, ok. You're adventurous then. An unstable software in a development OS :)
<PatrickC> yep :)
<PatrickC> Ubuntu is my "second" OS
<PatrickC> windows is still my main
 * PatrickC hides
<PatrickC> brb switching back to unity :/
<jo-erlend> nothing wrong with that. In a perfect world, Ubuntu would solve all your problems making Windows obsolete and unnecessary, but the main thing is that you get your stuff done. :)
<PatrickC> yep ":)
<PatrickC> :)*
<jo-erlend> methinks I shall give Ubiquity a go and see how well it works.
<PatrickC> whats that?
 * PatrickC just switched back to classic.. ahh :)
<jo-erlend> graphical installer from the live cd/usb session.
<PatrickC> ah
<PatrickC> i just did a straight distro update
<PatrickC> one of the things i like about ubuntu. did a distro update and didnt have to reboot!! :D
<jo-erlend> Gnome Panel is quite nice. I think it's still missing indicator support. I hope that gets fixed before release.
<jo-erlend> :)
<PatrickC> in my opinion, this alpha build is as nice as most production windows builds
<jo-erlend> you do in order for everything to be used though...
<jo-erlend> hehe
<jo-erlend> yes, this cycle is very nice.
<jo-erlend> it's probably more stable than the beta for 11.10.
<PatrickC> now, if only we could get major companies like Trillian on board to make their apps compatible with Ubuntu without the need for wine :)
<zniavre> jo-erlend,  http://www.webupd8.org/2011/11/indicator-applet-ported-to-gnome-3-can.html
<jo-erlend> zniavre, yes, I have it installed, but it's not included in the distro, I think.
<zniavre> no it s not
<zniavre> sorry for misunderstanding
<jo-erlend> I would also like for the super+alt keypress necessity to be patched away for Ubuntu. We don't need to make it look and feel like Gnome Shell. We should aim at making it feel as close as Gnome Panel in 10.04, I think.
<zniavre> what does super/alt ?
<PatrickC> http://flic.kr/p/biqY3c why would adobe air be giving me this message when gnome-keyring is installed?
<jo-erlend> In Gnome Panel 3, you have to press super+alt and right-click to access the menus in order to add applets, move them around, etc.
<jo-erlend> PatrickC, this is pure speculation, but it is possible that it was made for the old version of the keyring. The format has changed in Gnome 3 if I recall correctly.
<PatrickC> where is the super button? i dont see the Superman S on my kb :P
<PatrickC> ah
<PatrickC> maybe.. now to figure out how to get around that... hmm..
<jo-erlend> super is the key that causes your Ubuntu keyboard to advertise for Windows. :)
<jo-erlend> PatrickC, it would be _very_ difficult. You'd have to either patch AIR or the keyring, I believe.
<jo-erlend> but as I said, that's pure speculation. I don't _know_ that this is the case.
<PatrickC> might as well try and update air
<jo-erlend> try searching for "Adobe AIR Gnome 3" or something.
<PatrickC> how do i launch the system update? lol
<jo-erlend> right.
<PatrickC> cant find the icon :P4
<PatrickC> :P *
<jo-erlend> PatrickC, it's called "update manager". You can launch it by pressing super and entering "up".
<jo-erlend> it'll likely be the first hit.
<PatrickC> i love linux command linke
<PatrickC> line*
<PatrickC> (i cant type today lol)
<PatrickC> update-manager launched it
<jo-erlend> right.
<jo-erlend> I don't think AIR is in the repos though?
<PatrickC> not sure
<PatrickC> i forget how i installed it to tell you the truth :)
<jo-erlend> it's not.
<jo-erlend> and if I recall correctly, Adobe dropped AIR support for Linux a while back.
<PatrickC> yeah, which is the sad thing
<PatrickC> as a lot of the programs i run need Air
<jo-erlend> I've used it all of five minutes myself, and that was a year ago, so I'm not sure.
<PatrickC> a client i use for a blog that i work for uses something called Hipchat and they have a desktop app, but its in AIR :/
<jo-erlend> that's what VirtualBox is for, no? :)
<PatrickC> heh.. dont have a windows install CD :)
<PatrickC> and i have windows on the main partition :P
<jo-erlend> unless it's Windows XP, I think you can convert it.
<jo-erlend> well... You can convert XP as well, but that takes a weekend. :)
<lupzz> there will be a wayland preview in precise?
<PatrickC> jo-erlend, sorry, was AFK
<PatrickC> meh, ill just use windows as my main for now still
<jo-erlend> lupzz, we have wayland-demos. Seems to be the same version as in 11.10.
<PatrickC> tweetdeck doesnt support ubuntu anymore? :S
<jo-erlend> lupzz, this is a very conservative release. I would expect things like that to be held until 12.10 or something. I'm looking forward to it myself. That and btrfs.
<jo-erlend> PatrickC, why do you say that?
<PatrickC> cause they dont have it as supported on their website
<jo-erlend> oh, ok.
<jo-erlend> off to play  my guitar for 24 minutes until the daily image is downloaded :>
<PatrickC> that short to download?
<PatrickC> lucky lol
<Ian_Corne> hmm
<Ian_Corne> i don't see files on my desktyop anymore
<jo-erlend> Ian_Corne, since..?
<Ian_Corne> eurm
<Ian_Corne> i normaly don't look at my desktop :p
<Ian_Corne> so i have no idea
<jo-erlend> :)
<jo-erlend> there are some changes I don't like in Nautilus. For instance, the desktop folder is hidden from your home directory even if the folder isn't hidden. I think that's a bad thing to do with no config option.
<Ian_Corne> I still see it in my home folder
<jo-erlend> you do?
<jo-erlend> heh.. So do I now. Only a couple of days ago, I didn't. :)
<Ian_Corne> D
<Ian_Corne> an error ?
<jo-erlend> probably.
<jo-erlend> it annoyed me for about five minutes and then I moved onto something else to annoy me. :)
<Ian_Corne> :D
<Ian_Corne> I wouldn't really care about my desktop
<PatrickC> im a mobile developer. computers are always annoying me with their stupid non-helpful error codes haha
<lupzz> jo-erlend, thanks.
<imnichol> Yesterday I started experiencing something when I use two-finger scrolling on my trackpad, the window that currently has focus will jump up several lines
<imnichol> Anyone else seeing that?  I'm using an HP elitebook 8460
<jo-erlend> bbl
<BluesKaj> no luck with kmail setup , ISP email account not recognized due akonadi not responding quickly enough and the email server request times out ...tried different approaches but it's no use to me any . direct access with a web browser works for me . akonadi is defintely the encumberance there in my situation , and that terrible kwalletmanager contantly intereferes because my settings there won't stick.
<BluesKaj> oops , wrong channel :)
<jtaylor> yey I get an immediate logout when I start vlc or mplayer :/
<Ian_Corne> jtaylor: not logout, x crash
<Ian_Corne> :p
<jtaylor> lucky my system is not screwed up, was updating with eatmydata at the moment :)
<jtaylor> thougs could have gone very wrong
<pooltable> look for ubuntu 12.04 with hud for testing or add hud for testing now ???
<trism> pooltable: http://www.theorangenotebook.com/2012/01/testing-hud-heads-up-display.html
<ryan__> Hello. Is there a way to force down the ubuntu-wallpapers version?
<FernandoMiguel> evening
<iceroot> HUD looks really good and usefull. hope its also available for other desktops instead on unity/gnome only
<balloons> is there a u+1 team in launchpad?
<FernandoMiguel> guys, nite... have to sleep. job interview tomorrow morning
#ubuntu+1 2012-01-26
<Fudge> snadge  noticed lightdm works in later precise builds
<Fudge> earlier ones the init script just said unknown type or something S20lightdm
<snadge> interesting fudge
<snadge> it worked after a reinstall for me
<snadge> i just cracked the shits with it
<coz_> hey guys, I am not used to unity at all ... how do I change sessions ?
<coz_> 12.04 by the way
<Ian_Corne> you can't atm, it's broken
<Ian_Corne> do you have a 2nd user?
<Ian_Corne> select him from the user list
<Ian_Corne> and go back to your user
<coz_> Ian_Corne,  no I dont
<Ian_Corne> and then the cogwheel appears
<coz_> ah ok wht about guest sessioin?
<Ian_Corne> or so i've heard
<Ian_Corne> you can try
<coz_> :) oh ok
<head_victim> Anyone else noticing some mouse oddities in the last few updates?
<snadge> doh.. i cant install evince for some reason
<snadge> anyone else not able to install evince?
<snadge>  evince : Depends: libevince3-3 (= 3.2.1-1ubuntu8) but it is not going to be installed
<head_victim> Same here
<head_victim> I just tried to suss it out for you
<head_victim> Exact same message, perhaps mirros syncing?
<snadge> possibly.. im using au.archive.ubuntu.com
<snadge> i only noticed because i went to view a pdf and it loaded in gimp.. i was like wtf? :p
<nhaines> haha
<nhaines> At least something works.  :)
<snadge> i suppose i could install xpdf
<snadge> but i thought i'd have a whinge about it in here instead ;)
<Ian_Corne> okular snadge ;-)
<head_victim> snadge: funnily enough I'm on the aarnet mirror (another AU)
<head_victim> Not sure where au.archive redirects to.
<coz_> hey guys, under gnome shell or even unity, I ctrl+alt+delete to bring up the shutdown dialog ui on previous ubuntu versions and gnome-session-save-kill  to bring up the log off dialog UI  however now the ctrl+alt+Delete brings up the log off dialog UI,,, is there another command for the shutdown daialog UI?
<coz_> 12.04 again
<snadge> probably aarnet ;)
<coz_> ??
<snadge> im going to change the source to something else
<snadge> good question
<snadge> you can press the power button
<snadge> or type sudo shutdown
<coz_> let me try command first
<snadge> or select the shutdown optino from the system menu in the top right
<coz_> snadge,  well, right now on gnome shell and there is no shutdown option there
<Fudge> hi why does grub-pc in lucid detect OSX where in precise it does not?
<cjoke> how do I define that I want to install libxtst i386 package with apt-get ?
<geser> apt-get install libxtst6:i386
<cjoke> thanks geser :)
<bkerensa> http://paste.ubuntu.com/817529/
<bkerensa> Unity is no longer showing up in lightdm
<aguitel> is anyone using nvidia-173 drivers in 12.04 ?
<iceroot> aguitel: you opened the bug we talked about?
<aguitel> iceroot, not
<iceroot> aguitel: why?
<aguitel> iceroot, i don't know how i do
<iceroot> aguitel: ubuntu-bug nvidia-173
<aguitel> iceroot, url?
<iceroot> aguitel: that is a command
<iceroot> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<aguitel> iceroot, i will do
<iceroot> aguitel: thx
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<DaniG2k> guys I crashed my precise pangolin box with an update yesterday
<DaniG2k> I think it had to do with a bug in X
<DaniG2k> anyways, I've booted into the system with a liveCD
<DaniG2k> and chrooted into the environment
<DaniG2k> when I try to launch an apt-get update command though I get an error message
<DaniG2k> such as
<DaniG2k> Err http://it.archive.ubuntu.com precise/main Sources
<DaniG2k>   Something wicked happened resolving 'it.archive.ubuntu.com:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)
<DaniG2k> and I cant seem to fix this
<DaniG2k> I've tried changing my sources.list to US servers
<DaniG2k> Swiss servers
<DaniG2k> but it doesn't work
<DaniG2k> I'm not able to update my software so I'm unable to get the fixed X package
<DaniG2k> can anyone offer some help?
<iceroot> DaniG2k: you can "ping -c 4 google.com"?
<iceroot> DaniG2k: or only "ping -c 4 8.8.8.8"
<iceroot> ?
<DaniG2k> nope
<DaniG2k> must be a DNS problem
<DaniG2k> not sure how to fix it though :S
<iceroot>  /etc/resolv.conf is your friend
<DaniG2k> cat /etc/resolv.conf
<DaniG2k> # Generated by NetworkManager
<DaniG2k> that's all it says
<DaniG2k> I guess I need to initialize network manager but i'm on a livecd now chrooted into the environment
<Ian_Corne> Daekdroom:
<Ian_Corne> dani
<Ian_Corne> he's gone..
<iceroot> ...
<Ian_Corne> to bad
<Ian_Corne> sorry was alt tabbing
<Ian_Corne> err -alt
<iceroot> there should be a big warning "dont use 12.04 if you dont know what you are doing"
<Ian_Corne> and have joins and quits on ignore
<Ian_Corne> idd :p
<BluesKaj> DaniG2k,  the there's no way getting around NM , it will aleays generate the nameserver and overwrite any manual settings on the next boot
<iceroot> DaniG2k: nameserver 127.0.0.1
<BluesKaj> in resolv.conf
<DaniG2k> sorry i got disconnected
<iceroot> DaniG2k: nameserver 8.8.8.8
<iceroot> DaniG2k: put that in your /etc/resolv.conf and do the upgrade
<DaniG2k> should I add nameserver "127.0.0.1" to my resolv.conf?
<iceroot> DaniG2k: only the line with 8.8.8.8, the one with 127.0.0,1 was a mistake
<Ian_Corne> 127.0.0.1 is localhost
<Ian_Corne> just fyi
<BluesKaj> Nm will ogverwrite resplv.conf on the nexz boot
<BluesKaj> resolv.conf
 * BluesKaj cleans his glasses
<DaniG2k> great, it's working!
<DaniG2k> thanks :D
<DaniG2k> wow, one little mistake
<DaniG2k> !!
<Ian_Corne> tbh the error thrown by apt is not clear
<Ian_Corne> the message gives hints to us
<Ian_Corne> but to the untrained eye
<Ian_Corne> it should show the same error you get when your browser failes to resolve a hostname
<DaniG2k> yeah
<DaniG2k> hmm but I don't know if simply upgrading my system will fix the main issue
<DaniG2k> the main problem I was having was
<DaniG2k> booting into pangolin after an X update
<DaniG2k> it completely crashed X
<DaniG2k> did this happen to other people here?
<iceroot> DaniG2k: /var/log/syslog is a good start
<BluesKaj> DaniG2k,  do you plan to keep network manager with you permanent install , if so it will overwrite your dns/nameserver settings unless NM has a setting somewhere , I've forgotten , it's been so long since I used it.
<DaniG2k> yeah network manager was working fine before
<DaniG2k> i guess something changed with an update and messed the system up a bit
<BluesKaj> ok
<DaniG2k> I think this was the error with X
<DaniG2k> kernel: [  176.559673] unity-greeter[3183]: segfault at c ip 00ec0090 sp bfb075f0 error 4
<DaniG2k> in libindicator3.so.7.0.0[ebc000+c000]
<DaniG2k> yeah that must be it
<DaniG2k> is the unity-greeter broken?
<jo-erlend> are there general breakages now? I'm unable to install either vlc or codecs for totem.
<BluesKaj> totem ..ppl still use that ?
<jo-erlend> yes, I like Totem very much. But I also can't install vlc, as I said.
<Ian_Corne> I also use totem
<Ian_Corne> jo-erlend: i still havbe broken packages waiting
<Ian_Corne> (at home)
<BluesKaj> jo-erlend,  ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<jo-erlend> BluesKaj, that's a meta package. If I can't install the packages it refers to, I won't be able to install that either.
<jo-erlend> ehrm..  let me test that assumption. :)
<jo-erlend> it actually seems that ubuntu-restricted-extras can be installed. Perhaps it uses the 64bit libs instead of the 32bit ones. That's fine. I have loads of RAM anyway :)
<jo-erlend> BluesKaj, thanks for the suggestion. :)
<DaniG2k> hmm I'm still getting an error when I boot my pangolin box
<DaniG2k> X keeps crashing
<DaniG2k> is this a known issue?
<DaniG2k> it happened yesterday after an upgrade
<Ziad> hello will the new ubuntu release work in old intel macs?
<BluesKaj> jo-erlend,  the default restricted-extras is whatever your arch you have installed, 64 or 32
<jo-erlend> BluesKaj, right. I use 64bit, but I think Totem wants to install 32bit codecs. Still won't play my videos though.
<BluesKaj> jo-erlend,  how about vlc , it works with mostly everything IME
<jo-erlend> BluesKaj, as I told you before, I can't install vlc.
<BluesKaj> jo-erlend,  that's strange
<jo-erlend> broken dependencies.
<BluesKaj> missing some libs ?
<Ziad> hi, ubuntu 11.10 does not work on mac right?
<jo-erlend> yup. It was fine a couple of days ago, so I guess it's a temporary situation.
<jo-erlend> Ziad, this channel is about Precise, not about 11.10.
<Ziad> i have been trying for sevral weeks but no success
<bazhang> Ziad, on intel macs? sure it does. as does 12.04
<jo-erlend> yup, I was going to tell him about the amd64+mac image, but he left too quickly :)
<bazhang> ah he quit
<BluesKaj> so you've run -f install and dpkg --configure -a , and dpkg --clear-avail , there's also sudo dpkg --remove --force-depends nameofpackage(s) , this last command can be tedious , but if you remove the right broken dependencies , it does work.
<_Marcus> Is Ubuntu 12.04 stable?
<_Marcus> Like, would it be good for everday use?
<BluesKaj> _Marcus,  not recommended for on the job
<_Marcus> Oh, okay
<_Marcus> Thanks
<BluesKaj> for testing yes
<blocky> does the alpha have HUD?
<jo-erlend> blocky, no.
<jo-erlend> it's not been definitely decided whether it will be included either. I personally hope it'll be postponed to QQ.
<blocky> because it won't be ready?
<BluesKaj> jo-erlend,  did you see my post above about dependencies , sorry i should have used your nick
<blocky> it's getting a lot of press coverage, thats how I heard about it
<jo-erlend> blocky,  that depends on what you mean by ready. I'm sure the current feature set can be made stable during the remaining three months, but I think it would be better to add it and replace the menus at the same time, and that can't happen in 12.04.
<blocky> why not roll it out as optional in 12.04?
<jo-erlend> that might be an option.
<blocky> I guess it's a feature that's embedded within unity?
<jo-erlend> but there's still time, so who knows.
<jo-erlend> yes.
<blocky> no chance of using it in gnome-shell?
<jo-erlend> right.
<blocky> okay
<jo-erlend> well.. Gnome Shell developers could add support for it.
<jo-erlend> but it wouldn't be automatic.
<blocky> do you use unity for your main desktop?
<jo-erlend> yes
<blocky> if I install 12.04 and the ppa I can help test HUD?
<Pici> blocky: I don't see why not.
<passeride> can i use 12.04 as my primary?
<ikonia> as your primary what ?
<jo-erlend> passeride, can you fix the problems that you must expect when using a development version?
<jo-erlend> is so; yes, you can use Precise on your primary machine. As a development version, it's very good. However, it is undergoing active development and changes can suddenly cause big problems. If big problems is a problem to you, then you shouldn't.
<DaniG2k> I did an update yesterday and now X is no longer starting up when I boot the computer
<DaniG2k> but I can't figure out what the problem is
<DaniG2k> has anyone been having this problem?
<DaniG2k> or know how I can check what went wrong?
<DaniG2k> I did an update yesterday and now X is no longer starting up when I boot the computer
<DaniG2k> but I can't figure out what the problem is
<DaniG2k> has anyone been having this problem?
<DaniG2k> or know how I can check what went wrong?
<gnomefreak> DaniG2k: go back to using the default drivers until X is fixed (no i dont know when or what is wrong yet) also depends on the card you are using and such
<DaniG2k> how do I switch back?
<DaniG2k> I'm not sure what nvidia drivers I was using before
<gnomefreak> log for trouble shoot is in /var/log/xorg
<gnomefreak> DaniG2k: never did figure that out without using jockey
<gnomefreak> nvidia-current if i had to guess
<DaniG2k> Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module. Please see the system's kernel log for additional error messages and consult the NVIDIA README for details.
<DaniG2k> which one is the kernel log?
<gnomefreak> hold on
<gnomefreak> /var/log/kern.log
<gnomefreak> DaniG2k: the log files are named to make it easy to find
<gnomefreak> just have to look
<DaniG2k> kernel: [   49.174329] unity-greeter[1559]: segfault at c ip 00923090 sp bfd806e0 error 4 in libindicator3.so.7.0.0[91f000+c000]
<DaniG2k> I think that must be the error
<DaniG2k> cause it appears a bunch of times
<gnomefreak> most likely you would be correct
<DaniG2k> yeah that must be it
<gnomefreak> file a bug report on it
<DaniG2k> but I already tried uninstalling unity greeter and reinstalling it
<DaniG2k> hmm k
<DaniG2k> I don't really know how to do this well
<gnomefreak> reinstalling things dont always fix things
<DaniG2k> I'll give it a shot
<gnomefreak> open terminal type "ubuntu-bug unity-greeter" without the " and answer querstions asked
<gnomefreak> questions even
<gnomefreak> or if that doesnt work use unity
<gnomefreak> DaniG2k: what version of unity-greeter do you have
<DaniG2k> apt-cache policy unity-greeter
<DaniG2k> unity-greeter:
<DaniG2k>   Installed: 0.2.0-0ubuntu5
<DaniG2k>   Candidate: 0.2.0-0ubuntu5
<DaniG2k>   Version table:
<DaniG2k>  *** 0.2.0-0ubuntu5 0
<DaniG2k>         500 http://mirror.switch.ch/ftp/mirror/ubuntu/ precise/main i386 Packages
<DaniG2k>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<gnomefreak> DaniG2k: dont do that
<DaniG2k> i can
<DaniG2k> i can't launch ubuntu-bug unity-greeter because I'm on a liveCD chrooted into my Pangolin box
<gnomefreak> than do it from hard drive instead
<gnomefreak> or file bug old fastion way using browser and attach files to it
<gnomefreak> there are a bunch of chat apps that rhun in terminnal so you can run them from tty
<DaniG2k> hmmm
<DaniG2k> might also be a problem with libindicator3
<gnomefreak> irssi,pork,bitlbee,epic4/5 are jusdt some of them
<gnomefreak> DaniG2k: that error could just be due to *-greeter
<gnomefreak> brb smoke
<DaniG2k> k I posted it: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-greeter/+bug/922228
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 922228 in unity-greeter (Ubuntu) "Bug in unity-greeter crashes X" [Undecided,New]
<DaniG2k> I don't know if it needs other files attached
<DaniG2k> I hope it's ok that way...
<gnomefreak> ill check
<DaniG2k> thnx
<DaniG2k> brb
<gnomefreak> DaniG2k: you didnt attach any log files
<emefarrr> gnomefreak: & DaniG2k:  FWIW, I'm seeing same error and have Nvidia grfx
<gnomefreak> i have ati once im fully updated ill find out if i have it'
<gnomefreak> emefarrr: if your seeing it try runnin apport-collect 922228  after adding comment that you see it also
<DaniG2k> not sure what log files i need to attach
<emefarrr> gnomefreak: WIll do.  thanks!
<gnomefreak> that should give DaniG2k what logs he should attach :)
<gnomefreak> DaniG2k: you will
 * gnomefreak still cant figure out why nvidia-current is default on installs
<DaniG2k> haha
<gnomefreak> ok brb reboot
<DaniG2k> welcome back
<enseven> Hi all! On Ubuntu 12.04alpha1 Linux version 3.2.0-10-generic I have a problem with kworker threads. I do: dd if=/dev/zero of=/tmp/zero1.tmp bs=1024 count=13000000 and two kworker threads start using up nearly 100% CPU from the time the memory cache gets filled up. The problem is described in http://tinyurl.com/dd-kworker-hang and I posted it in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/887793/comments/22 . Can anyone help me?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 887793 in linux (Ubuntu) "Kworker constantly taking about 100% CPU" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<gnomefreak> DaniG2k: run apport-collect 922228
<gnomefreak> your bug is related to nvidia drivers
<gnomefreak> i have X :)
<DaniG2k> gnomefreak: I tried running apport-collect but
<DaniG2k> since I'm on a LiveCD chrooted into my environment
<DaniG2k> it doesn't work
<gnomefreak> DaniG2k: you need to enter tty than
<DaniG2k> Cannot start: Gtk couldn't be initialized
<DaniG2k> how do I do that
<DaniG2k> and also I'm getting this error message
<DaniG2k> Cannot find /proc/version - is /proc mounted?
<DaniG2k> I might have not mounted proc correctly
<gnomefreak> just boot from hd for a few minutes to run the command than go backt o live cd. but you have to add files to bug or its worthless
<DaniG2k> thought I had
<DaniG2k> I can't enter commands if I boot from hd
<gnomefreak> DaniG2k: you cant get into a tty to log in?
<DaniG2k> i can't access the terminal
<DaniG2k> no
<DaniG2k> that's why I'm doing it from livecd
<gnomefreak> did you try using ctrl+alt+f2
<DaniG2k> yeah
<gnomefreak> ok thats odd you shouldnt have lost your terms, they all work here for me
<DaniG2k> it gets stuck in a loop that tries loading nvidia and then it shuts off, perpetually
<DaniG2k> I even tried recovery mode
<DaniG2k> I tried ctrl+alt+F1-12
<DaniG2k> nothing worked
<DaniG2k> :(
<gnomefreak> DaniG2k: than wait for enseven to add his files to bug and just add the same ones he does manually
<emefarrr> DaniG2k:  working on collecting logs.  unfortunately i suck at accessing launchpad via lynx so it will take some time...
<DaniG2k> thnx
<gnomefreak> but at the very least attach /var/log/kern,log and /var/log/xorg
<DaniG2k> ok
<gnomefreak> ,=. today
<trism> DaniG2k: what does apt-cache policy libindicator3-7; return
<DaniG2k> Installed: 0.4.90-0ubuntu4
<trism> DaniG2k: alright, that is the latest one, thought maybe it might have something to do with the workaround in 0.4.90-0ubuntu3 (I have nvidia here too but I am not seeing this crash)
<trism> DaniG2k: if you can, take a look at the logs in /var/log/lightdm/ as well, there may be clues, especially in the greeter log
<DaniG2k> good catch
<DaniG2k> there are some errors there
<DaniG2k> WARNING: File '/usr/lib/indicators3/7/libdatetime.so' does not exist.
<DaniG2k> and also CRITICAL: g_signal_connect_object: assertion `G_TYPE_CHECK_INSTANCE (instance)' failed
<DaniG2k> and some others as well
<trism> that is the issue, install indicator-datetime
<DaniG2k> k, that will install geoclue-ubuntu-geoip indicator-datetime
<trism> unity-greeter should just ignore this though and move on, not go into an endless loop, crazy
<trism> yes that is fine, as long as it didn't try to install geoclue-yahoo, which has other issues
<DaniG2k> I'll try to reboot
<trism> DaniG2k: might not even need it, I reinstall it and unity-greeter stopped the endless loop and started up
<Ian_Corne> alt tab is broken
<DaniG2k> hmm looking at the log file
<DaniG2k> i also get this message: CRITICAL: g_error_free: assertion `error != NULL' failed
<trism> DaniG2k: yeah those are fine (well, not fine but it should work with them)
<DaniG2k> ok
<DaniG2k> hope this works :D
<trism> I see the issue I think, it doesn't check for a NULL indicator object when loading them
<trism> yeah that seems to fix this issue anyway
<spaetz> just updated my precise snapshot and lightdm enters an infitite crash-respawn cycle.
<spaetz> everything works fine if I disable lightdm and start startxfce4 as a regular user though
<spaetz> so the X server works generally
<trism> spaetz: is indicator-datetime installed?
<spaetz> no
<spaetz> Xubuntu, without many of the indicator things
<trism> spaetz: are you using unity-greeter though?
<spaetz> I guess so, haven't disabled anything there. Let me check
<spaetz> yes, unity-greeter is installed, so I presume that is being used
<spaetz> haven't fiddled with the default setup beyond using xubuntu.
<spaetz> dropping into a shell and invoking "lightdm" exhibits the inifiite cycle too, it's impossible to escape it.
<trism> spaetz: install indicator-datetime then, I believe this is bug 921953
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 921953 in unity-greeter (Ubuntu) "Segfault at 18 ip 00007f5480428f6c sp 00007fffa8aa6760 error 4 in libindicator3.so.7.0.0" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/921953
<spaetz> I wonder if I need to pull up another machine and try to test via ssh
<spaetz> k, let me test
<spaetz> trismK, gone for a while, rebooting...
<trism> spaetz: I'll be here waiting for unity-greeter to rebuild
<trism> spaetz: it seems to occur with other indicators missing too, so if you are still having issues, check the greeter log in /var/log/lightdm/ for warnings about missing indicators
<spaetz> YAY
<spaetz> indicator-datetime fixed it
<spaetz> So it was indeed that bug
<urlin2u> So what is the process of reporting a panic on the daily cd crashes immediately at the desktop, has been doing this for weeks?
<aguitel> iceroot, i have some problem ,i cannot report the nvidia-173 bug coz i change 12.04 to 11.10 and there is not problem with nvidia-173
<iceroot> aguitel: then open the bug on launchpad directly
<iceroot> qinstead of using ubuntu-bug
<iceroot> ubottu: ubuntu-bug linux
<iceroot> urlin2u: ubuntu-bug linux
<iceroot> urlin2u: panic = kernel panic i guess
<iceroot> urlin2u: you are using an eeepc or msi wind (or something else with rt2800pci wifi)?
<urlin2u> iceroot, lol never happened before to me in this extent
<urlin2u> iceroot, acre d250 netbook all generic really.
<urlin2u> acer
<urlin2u> iceroot, Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x / AR542x Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)
<iceroot> urlin2u: ok then its another bug
<iceroot> urlin2u: you should open a bug against "linux"
<urlin2u> iceroot, yeah very strange, so I need a launchpad account to report correct?
<iceroot> urlin2u: yes
<urlin2u> iceroot, do i have to set up te key and all that?
<iceroot> urlin2u: its easy to create one and worth having one
<urlin2u> the
<iceroot> urlin2u: the key?
<urlin2u> iceroot, there is a key for having a page of some sort I think not sure really I had an account and with no use it was deactivated, so the process is not familiar to me.
<iceroot> urlin2u: sorry i dont know what you mean
<urlin2u> a code of conduct sign as well.
<iceroot> urlin2u: that is not needed for reporting bugs
<iceroot> urlin2u: also the pgp or ssh key is not needed for reporting bugs
<urlin2u> iceroot, cool I will get to it when I have time, thanks for that last confirmation.
<urlin2u> I'm going to try a disc I just loaded I was using a thumb, it may be the problem, not sure how but you never know.
<Crazytails> How do I changed the system fonts and default session, in 12.04 ?
<Crazytails> I want to use Unity-2D because I'm testing it in a virtual machine.
<urlin2u> iceroot, hey I got installed using a disc, I also removed a sdhc card when booting the disc as well for general info here, the thumb and sdhc card should not be part of the equation here but that was how I proceeded to cut out any posssible problems.
<blocky> if I want to install 12.04 is it better to download the alpha iso or upgrade from 11.10
#ubuntu+1 2012-01-27
<Fudge> anyone else noticed when trying  to install mangler a missing library upon running it
<Fudge> from todays daily
<bjsnider> what's the missing lib?
<Fudge> error while openning shared libraries libgtkmm-2.4.so.1  cannot open shared object file nno such file or directory
<Fudge> bjsnider  sorry had to typoe the error out
<bjsnider> !find libgtkmm-2.4.so.1
<ubottu> File libgtkmm-2.4.so.1 found in libgtkmm-2.4-1c2a, libgtkmm-2.4-dbg
<bjsnider> install the first package there
<Fudge> reinstalled it and it worked thanx heaps bjsnider
<psypher246> hey all, been running in unity 2d for the last couple days due to not being able to install unity. dependency issue. Now I ran an update and unity 2d is broken, dash won't open just crashes immediatly :(
<pro7o13x> hey all...got Kubuntu 12.04 installed, but seems to be missing the package manager muon or did it change names?
<Ian_Corne> never heard of muon
<pro7o13x> ok...whatever the name of the GUI frontend for the program management
<Ian_Corne> software center?
<pro7o13x> don't have that either
<Tm_T> pro7o13x: how did you install it exactly?
<pro7o13x> download and burned the ISO from ubuntu
<Tm_T> hmm, ok
<LINKSWORD2> Whee. What fun. So what's the package manager in Kubuntu 12 called?
<Tm_T> LINKSWORD2: same as before (:
<Tm_T> pro7o13x: had any issues during the install?
<pro7o13x> Tm_T: no installed cleanly
<Ian_Corne> Tm_T: and what is that? (i'm not a kde/kubuntu user)
<LINKSWORD2> ... That's debatable. In everything I've used up until 11 released, it was KPackageKit. From 11.04 to 11.10, it's Muon.
<pro7o13x> if I do "apt-get install muon" it offers to install....guess I'll do that
<Tm_T> I believe it's still muon
<pro7o13x> kinda weird that it wasn't installed with the system
<Tm_T> I just use wajig so don't know what is going on with gui package managers really (:
<pro7o13x> I usually use apt-get in konsole...but use the package manager to browse
<Melon__Bread> Excuse me, does anyone know how safe it is to install the ATI Driver? I am on 12.04 Alpha1 64-bit (Up to date)
<psypher246> hey all, been running in unity 2d for the last couple days due to not being able to install unity. dependency issue. Now I ran an update and unity 2d is broken, dash won't open just crashes immediatly
<Ian_Corne> no clue psypher246
<psypher246> damn will just have to be dash-less for a couple of days
<pro7o13x> I do have to KDE4.8 is a huge upgrade in performance from 4.7....at least for me
<pro7o13x> have to say**
<Melon_Bread> Excuse me, does anyone know how safe it is to install the ATI Driver? I am on 12.04 Alpha1 64-bit (Up to date)
<jo-erlend> it really hit the fan for me yesterday when I upgraded the newest updates. Everything became so broken, I had to reinstall the system.
<pro7o13x> ouch
<jo-erlend> No, that's ok. It just takes a little time, is all.
<pro7o13x> it is still alpha...gonna happen
<Ian_Corne> for me, the only thing "broken" is returning from screensaver with my screen rotated 90° and alt-tabbing
<jo-erlend> I have fixed rate broadband and I only use free software, so.. :)
<jo-erlend> besides, I never upgrade more than one computer at a time, so when things break, I use another one until I can fix it or reinstall, so it's not an issue. :)
<pro7o13x> lol smart...do similar with my winblows laptop
<jo-erlend> I'm looking forward to this problem going away. It will be nice when we can just undo the system upgrade.
<psypher246> or just have home separate and have an onld stable ubuntu running on another part
<psypher246> thats my failback
<jo-erlend> psypher246, that's a good idea.
<Ian_Corne> no
<Ian_Corne> it's not
<jo-erlend> it isn't?
<psypher246> *sometimes* the home config details mess up
<Ian_Corne> sharing your home with an other version
<psypher246> not compatible
<Ian_Corne> idd
<jo-erlend> right.
<Ian_Corne> i tried that, and messed up both installs and the home dir
<jo-erlend> but you don't have to use the same home folder.
<Ian_Corne> true
<psypher246> that too
<Ian_Corne> then, it's ok
<psypher246> just not mount it as home, can still access it
<psypher246> but yeah this is the first time I have broken precise since it's firt alpha
<pro7o13x> I keep my files on a completely different HD and use another for the system
<psypher246> been pretty stable
<psypher246> I have completely missed oneiric, went right from natty to precise, wanted all the goodies
<psypher246> and LOG BUGS :)
<jo-erlend> heh... I did that once. So, my initials are 'jes' and I thought I'd add another account for the unstable testing. So, I added 'us' as short for "unstable". I then ended up with an account called 'jesus'. And I thought; "hmm, that's an interesting nick, but haven't I heard that somewhere before?" :)
<psypher246> precise muts be precise
<pro7o13x> and if I have a problem, I have a hotswap bay I can boot from
<jo-erlend> psypher246, yes, for me too.
<jo-erlend> oh, but all this will be solved  once we get btrfs, which should be at least in 11.10. I really wish we could get it in 12.04. It would be awesome.
<jo-erlend> ... 12.10, I meant.
<psypher246> jo-erlend: how does btrf help?
<psypher246> btrfs*
<psypher246> block level restore?
<psypher246> versioning
<psypher246> i can live without the dash but thank goodness the launcher still works
<pro7o13x> anyone on kubuntu 12.04 know where the setting in dolphin to make it so its inline renaming instead of opening a new window
<pro7o13x> ?
<Ian_Corne> pro7o13x: try button f2
<pro7o13x> lol thats to initialize renaming...
<pro7o13x> its a setting to make it so instead of opening a window to rename it just does it right there inline on the file...but it no longer in the general settings of dolphin
<jo-erlend> psypher246, snapshooting. Whenever you install a package, it'll take a snapshot, and if something goes awry, you'll just undo the install in a second, no matter how large the upgrades were.
<psypher246> jo-erlend: halelujah!
<psypher246> kewl
<jo-erlend> so you'll be able to upgrade from one release to another, and if it turns out that your drivers doesn't work or something, just pop back to the old release.
<jo-erlend> it will also allow time-machine travels, so you can go back five minutes if you deleted something you shouldn't, or made an unfortunate edit, for example.
<psypher246> kickass
<jo-erlend> seriously is. The only problem now, is that there's no fsck for it yet, so if you have a power outage or a kernel freeze or something, then there's no way to fix it.
<pro7o13x> lol sweet ...opening up printing crashes settings
<psypher246> will you be able to resize like in ext?
<jo-erlend> psypher246, much easier and faster. And you don't need partitions anymore. You also won't need raid as it does raid on the data level.
<psypher246> like zfs?
<jo-erlend> so you can just add new disks and expand the filesystem to use it.
<jo-erlend> psypher246, it has many similar features, but this is in the kernel.
<psypher246> cool, looking forward to it. but will take about a year then?
<jo-erlend> psypher246, probably not. Oracle says it'll use it by default in their next release.
<jo-erlend> btrfs is in now. We just need btrfs-progs and as I understand it, it's nearly finished, so it's a possibility that we might still get it in 12.04, though I think it's unlikely that it'll be used by default.
<psypher246> better that way, like when ext4 was introduced, option for one release, default the next
<Ian_Corne> doest btrfs have read support under windows?
<jo-erlend> yes. We do have the option, at least in the alternate installer.
<jo-erlend> Ian_Corne, no.
<pro7o13x> windows will never have native read, let alone native write to anything but itself...sad really
<jo-erlend> never is a long time to speculate about.
<pro7o13x> if they did...it wouldn't "lock" everyone into using their product
<jo-erlend> Microsoft does many things that goes against their primary interests. For example, they are contributing to Samba4 now, which enables better compatibility between Ubuntu and Windows.
<Ian_Corne> pro7o13x: I'm not even talking about native
<Ian_Corne> just any driver would do :)
<jo-erlend> they also contributed 1.4% of the patches to Linux last year.
<pro7o13x> lan_corne: well there is an app for ext3 read, don't know about btrfs though
<Ian_Corne> It's Ian
<jo-erlend> or perhaps that was one release, I'm not sure. :)
<Ian_Corne> not lan :p
<pro7o13x> oh oops, sorry
<pro7o13x> looks the same in my font
<jo-erlend> actually... Come to think of it, I'll use btrfs for my root the next time I install, but keep ext4 for my home. That would've saved me 1.5 hours so far today.
<rigved> hi eveyone. i had installed gnome shell in precise. now i want to completely remove it. so, will removing gnome-shell, followed by autoremove be enough to completely remove it? i want to keep unity but remove gnome shell (gnome, gnome classic and gnome classic fallback).
<LordKow> i find it odd that the desktop locks screen when you click on your user account in the upper right corner, just seems like an odd thing for the click to result in.
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<LjL> do MTP devices work for you? nothing happens here when i connect them, and mtp-tools finds no devices as well. although Digikam seems to find it, but then it doesn't connect to it.
<BluesKaj> hmm, my /etc/resolv.conf is suddenly being overwritten at boot by this ,  # Dynamic resolv.conf(5) file for glibc resolver(3) generated by resolvconf(8) #     DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE BY HAND -- YOUR CHANGES WILL BE OVERWRITTEN
<ikonia> BluesKaj: network manager type behaviour
<ikonia> BluesKaj: I'm assuming you're using dhcp
<BluesKaj> konia , I'm using static IP on the lan , no network manager , using /etc/neteorki/interfaces , /etc/resolv.conf (which is now suddenly being overwritten by some resolver app that tries resolv it to my /etc/hosts file by the IP i see there) , noe my dns entrie get overwritten and I have re-enter them after every boot
 * BluesKaj cleans his glasses
<BluesKaj> let me rephrase , my resolv.conf file is now taken over by some resolver app that acts like network manager used to
<BluesKaj> ikonia,  ^
<ikonia> BluesKaj: I get you
<ikonia> BluesKaj: you need to find out what network manager application in KDE is trying to do this (I'm assuming you're still using KDE)
<BluesKaj> ikonia,  yes I know that , but I didn't think kde was responsible Dynamic resolv.conf seems to be the culprit , whatever app that is ...I haven't done any research yet .. i thought I'd ask first
<ikonia> BluesKaj: there is no such thing as "dynamic resolv.conf" it's a network manager app that's doing dhcp (or trying to) update your ip address (but failing as you have a static set) and your dns servers - succeeding against your will
<BluesKaj> ok, gonna search for the culprit ,..it has to be something new in kde 4.8 , btw ikonia
<ikonia> it's the kde version of gnome-network-manager, what that is/called who knows
<BluesKaj> ikonia,  I have every version of networkmanager removed that i can find in synaptic
<ikonia> BluesKaj: I don't know what the KDE ones are called though.....they maybe called super-config
<BluesKaj> yes  I still use synaptic as a reference
<ikonia> (for all I know)
<BluesKaj> update-inetd ? Ikonia
<ikonia> nah
<ikonia> inetd's nothing to do with that
<BluesKaj> ok
<ikonia> BluesKaj: here's an idea, (if you fancy a test)
<ikonia> BLZbubba: oh
<BluesKaj> fixed , ikonia , had to add the dns nameservers in the etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head file instead of directly into resolv.conf .. seems somewhat convoluted but it works
<ikonia> BluesKaj: what the deveil is that lot ????
<ikonia> BluesKaj: what reads that file
<BluesKaj> ikonia,  apparently this new dynamic resolv app transfers the dns info to resolv.conf from /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head , beacuae now all my dns entries that had to edit/enter there (with nano in the terminal, btw , kate wouldn't open) are now in resolv.conf
<ikonia> BluesKaj: what new dynamic resolver app ?
<BluesKaj> ikonia,  ok , here , http://paste.ubuntu.com/818928/
<BluesKaj> ikonia,  I've never seen any references to this [Dynamic resolv.conf(5) file for glibc resolver(3) generated by resolvconf(8)] before in any of the networking files , especially resolv.conf
<ikonia> BluesKaj: is this an "ubuntu" thing or a kde thing ?
<ikonia> BluesKaj: I've seen dynamic dns created resolv.conf files, many time, but it's by tools such as network-manager
<BluesKaj> ikonia,  dunno for sure , but I suspect it might be a kde 4.8 thing since this disn't start 'til yesterday when I upgraded to 4.8
<ikonia> that would seem sensible they have probably built that sort of functionality into the desktop core
<BluesKaj> ikonia,  agreed , NM overwrites any edits in resolv.conf , so that's why i don't use NM
<ikonia> BluesKaj: it has it's place, I find it exceptionally useful on laptops moving around a lot
<BluesKaj> yeah, same here ..I use it on mine as well ...altho i'm sill waiting for my daughter to return it to us
<enseven> I found an issue with kworker on kernel versions: 3.2.0-10-generic, 3.2.0-8-generic and 3.2.0-2-generic. When I do "dd if=/dev/zero of=/tmp/zero1.tmp bs=1024 count=13000000" kworker threads start eating up my CPU-time as described in: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/887793 posting 22 and 23. Older kernel versions do not seam to be affected like 3.0.0-13-generic. Can anyone help me?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 887793 in linux (Ubuntu) "Kworker constantly taking about 100% CPU" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ironhalik> Hello
<ironhalik> I seem to by missing my audio device - is there any workaround?
<BluesKaj> aplay -l , ironhalik
<ironhalik> http://pastebin.com/wuZ4Fem0
<BluesKaj> ironhalik,  sudo modprobe snd-ca0106
<ironhalik> thx
<BluesKaj> ironhalik,  then make sure your alsamixer vols are all turned up and unmuted
<ironhalik> and since Im here
<ironhalik> is there any fix for the insane CPU usage of Xorg?
<ironhalik> thats pretty much the reason why I installed 12.04 - its supposed to be fixed
<BluesKaj> ironhalik,  unity ?
<ironhalik> Well, yeah thats probably it, but shouldnt compiz by ran on my GPU?
<BluesKaj> depends on your gpu
<ironhalik> Its GF8600, with nvidias drivers
<ironhalik> glxgears give 5000fps, so opengl is working
<BluesKaj> ironhalik,  is a browser open
<ironhalik> yeah, chrome
<BluesKaj> i'm using a 7600gt on this pc , but I'm not using unity or compiz ...kde here an Xorg is using minimal cpu , with desktop effects enabled and chromium browser open
<ironhalik> yeah, my arch with gnome3 works nicely too
<ironhalik> huh, after full update, I get black screen instead of lightdm :)
<ironhalik> I guess Ill need to wait for beta at least :)
<Hanmac> hay is it possible to change in Nautilus the filesize showing form SI to the other?
<Armi^netbook> union.fr ziet er tegenwoordig best strak uit
<Armi^netbook> reunion.fr
<Armi^netbook> ow yo btw :D
<ChrisGagnon> I am installing the  precise daily build and the installer crashes when configuring the network, is there a command I can use so it skips that step?
<jtaylor> you can skip steps in the alternate installer
<Essobi> Alt is a lot slower... was in my case anyway
<jtaylor> slower? :O
<jtaylor> if you use eatmydata its done in ~10 min tops
<urlin2u> iceroot, png
<coz_> hey guys .. this morningings dist-upgrade  broke nvidia I believe,, is that fixed??
#ubuntu+1 2012-01-28
<marknigh> Hi all, Did an upgrade of Precise this morning. It get's to a point in boot up to where it has a problem with Plymouth and then it flashes back and forth from a cursor on a black screen to the boot up check list. If I mess with it enough  it says there is a graphics problem and prompts me to proceed with minimal graphics. I can view logs and such but that's about it. I boot up with 10.04 with no problem. That's what I'm on. I went to F1 terminal and
<marknigh> updated and upgraded but still stuck.
<marknigh> It's Precise after an upgrade
<marknigh> It hangs after Plymouth
<Fudge> aplay -l http://paste.ubuntu.com/819518/
<Fudge> having trouble getting audio to work, doesnt seem like i have a driver loaded, should i pastebin anything else?
<coz_> ok guys, just did dist-upgrade and now i have japanese as main language :)
<coz_> how do I change language in gnome3?
<coz_> I think I found it, nevermind
<urlin2u> So anyone seeing any problems with libreoffice open fine but has a lot of symbols added to documents
<urlin2u> opens*
<urlin2u> So anyone seeing any problems with libreoffice opens fine but has a lot of symbols added to documents already made?
<urlin2u> formatting seemed to be set weird all fixed
<coz_> hey guys, I have chinese scattered all over the system ,, any solution?
<coz_> chinese font rather
<coz_> here's an example of what I  mean   http://dl.dropbox.com/u/132551/screenshots/Screenshot%20at%202012-01-28%2001%3A35%3A43.png
<snadge> youve been hacked by a chinger
<snadge> format and reinstall before you are kidnapped and wake up in china missing body parts
<coz_> :)
<snadge> haha thats cool
<coz_> snadge,  cute, :), but do you have a solution
<snadge> umm no, maybe check your locale seetings
<snadge> i cant remember how
<coz_> snadge,  did that, this happened after dist-upgrade
<snadge> hmm, thats an odd one
<coz_> right
<coz_> never had this happen in 8 years
<snadge> something is set to chinese somewhere
<snadge> the question is, what
<coz_> exactly or it is a bug
<alkisg> Hi, I'm looking for an adblock-plus.deb package for Precise, I know those were removed from the archive but I thought they'd be available in a PPA, would anyone know which PPA?
<alkisg> This one? https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/xul-ext
<urlin2u> alkisg, that k=link says it supports precise.
<urlin2u> isn't it a FF addon?
<alkisg> Yes, it is
<alkisg> I'm trying to find a global way to install it, instead of telling thousands of users to separately install it themselves
 * alkisg tries installing from that ppa...
<alkisg> Hmm it worked but I got a prompt "are you sure you want to install this extension? firefox needs to be restarted... etc" when I launched firefox after the .deb installation
<urlin2u> alkisg, that is common with FF mine does it as well
 * alkisg shrugs... thank you
<jo-erlend> is there some place where we can read details of the status from day to day about +1, like a journal?
<Essobi> Umm.. in #ubuntu+1 on Freenode, is good I hear.
<jo-erlend> no it isn't. It's a real-time media.
<Essobi> Not if you leave it open and like... read it later. :D
<aguitel> any new news about nvidia-173 drivers in precise ?
<aguitel> iceroot, you readme ?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas  all
<aguitel> is anyone upgrade oneric to precise ?
<penguin42> I did a month or so ago
<aguitel> penguin42, it works until now ?
<penguin42> aguitel: The upgrade went well then, and I've been doing upgrades every week since then - occasionally some things break; but not too bad
<aguitel> penguin42, what is your video card ?
<penguin42> aguitel: I'm running two systems with PP - one with Intel, and one with Radeon (using the open driver)
<aguitel> ok
<chmac> How do I install acroread? It's not showing up in the partners repo as yet. Grab it from oneiric?
<penguin42> chmac: Yeh that's probably the easiest; however, have you tried some of the free pdf readers?  I find Okular (that comes with KDE) nicer than the default Gnome one
<chmac> penguin42: evince works fine, except for fancy forms created in some BS proprietary nonsense...
<chmac> The joy of applying for foreign visas... :-)
<penguin42> chmac: Ah I see, still worth giving Okular a go to see whether it will cope
<chmac> penguin42: Pretty sure it won't, I read that only acrobat works. :-( http://www.quickpdflibrary.com/faq/if-this-message-is-not-eventually-replaced-by-the-proper-contents-of-the-document.php
<penguin42> chmac: Yeuch horrible!
<chmac> I know!
<chmac> Even worse that the government of Canada publishes documents in this format.
<penguin42> and I always thought Candians were harmless!
<penguin42> a
<chmac> lol
<chmac> Can I safely clear /var/lib/apt/lists/ ? It's at 555M right now!
<jtaylor> yes
<jtaylor> how did it grow so large :O
<penguin42> 109 and 135M on my 2 machines here
<chmac> I was downloading from several mirrors, so I cleaned out all the alternate mirrors, and now it's back to 110M.
<chmac> I've got /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.38-8/10/11/12/13 folders, but those kernels are not installed, also safe to wipe?
<jtaylor> are the header packages still installed?
<chmac> jtaylor: Nope, no header packages installed, but maybe it dates back to my pre-precise install.
<chmac> I'm not 100% certain if the / partition was reformatted or not.
<chmac> Alright, 2.3G of disk space reclaimed... :-)
<chmac> Is /usr/lib/libreoffice really ~380M? Seems awfully high...
<jtaylor> libreoffice is a large package
<jtaylor> alone the download is ~70mb so 380 unpacked is realistic
<chmac> My /usr dir is 3.4G!
<chmac> Oh well, I'm back to a reasonable size overall for /, so that's fine.
<chmac> Thanks for the help
 * penguin42 hopes the LO cleanup they're doing will help shrink it
<jtaylor> might be interesting to try btrfs with compression if you need space
<chmac> My root partition is 7.5G, 2.3G free right now, so it seems ok. Just don't want to have to repartition. I'm on a 128G SSD running full disk encryption, so space is at a premium.
<chmac> jtaylor: Thanks for the suggestion.
<penguin42> yeh it's difficult these days - especially during upgrades
<oly> hi, has anyone else experienced a problem with the unity launcher bar not loading, it seems to work fine in 2d but not on the normal desktop, i have icons on the desktop and apps launch etc just no bar or unity ?
<oly> i have had this for quite a few weeks now was kind of expecting it to rectify itself at some point,
<penguin42> oly: I haven't had that; do you get any errors anywhere? What graphics card are you using?
<oly> its fglrx, so i did wonder if its related to the card
<oly> i dont see any error, where would they be logged for unity ?
<oly> perhaps i need to put terminal into startup, so i can try launching unity manually
<oly> as i cant launch new apps in the normal version :) but my startup apps launch fine :)
<penguin42> oly: I'm thinking of maybe a segfault logged in dmesg
<penguin42> oly: You could try starting the unity stuff in a terminal and see if it immediately crashes
<oly> yeah i will try that just there is no way to launch a terminal, but if i chuck it in the startup that should work
<penguin42> oly: Ah ok, so ctrl-alt-f1 should get you a textual logon, in there do export DISPLAY=:0.0  then gnome-terminal &   then ctrl-alt-f7 (or maybe f8) to get back to the graphical
<oly> aha cool, beans will try that in a sec
<yofel> talking about compression, I wonder if lzo support for grub2 will get into precise
<yofel> it was added upstream
<lucas-arg> hello, im having problem switching desktops in 12.04 no option in lightdm, am i missing something?
<maldive> hi, i just upgraded my system including X and nvidia-current and now x won't start
<maldive> is this a common problem=
<maldive> ?
<urlin2u> So I had a crashing precise at the start of the desktop turned out top be the pae kernel I have just 2 gigs and don't need it, it seems a autoadde to the download not familiar with the changes happening.
<urlin2u> the boot cd crashed as well as the install to be more precise, lol
<urlin2u> and 32 bit
<penguin42> urlin2u: If you're getting a crash with the PAE kernel it would still be good to report it - that really shouldn't happen
<lucas-arg> im having problems login into cinnamon, any ideas?
<urlin2u> penguin42, yeah I haven't had the time I'm swamped with my college course stuff this is my graduating semester
<penguin42> urlin2u: Ah, well good look with that!
<urlin2u> penguin42, yeah I'm happy it was easy I'm a older student, no biggie.
<penguin42> urlin2u: What hardware are you running on?
<urlin2u> penguin42, a acer d250 netbook maed to 2 gigs ram 32 bit
<urlin2u> maxed
<penguin42> I remember there have been a few people on here with problems with d250's
<urlin2u> penguin42, you want my lspci in a pastebin?
<penguin42> no, it wont help me
<urlin2u> cool
<penguin42> urlin2u: if you could run ubuntu-bug linux in a terminal in it and comment in the bug that it was the PAE version that failed it would be good
<penguin42> if you get a chance
<urlin2u> cool  will boot to precise and do that
<jbicha> lucas-arg: uninstall cinnamon and see if it helps ;)
<urlin2u> penguin42, I just had another crash I think it is the sdhc card I had removed, it has a windows psuedo swap on it that may be the actual problem here.
<urlin2u> not sure really
<penguin42> urlin2u: when it crashes does it show a screen full of errors or just hang?
<urlin2u> penguin42, goes to text says something about return to tty but freezes before getting there. The reisub command does not reboot it as well
<aguitel> is anyone using nvidia-173 drivers in 12.04 ?
<urlin2u> penguin42, running now without the sdhc but getting errors to report, I just don'y\t have the time right now I have to et to the paper due on momday.
<urlin2u> get*
<penguin42> urlin2u: No problem
<urlin2u> penguin42, cool
<codepal> Hi, I want to test 12
<codepal> what difference does the lubuntu 12.04 have over the standard?
<codepal> I'm kinda worried that all the new bling won't work on my budge Intel GMA graphics card
<codepal> is this the right place to get the standard build? -- http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<jbicha> codepal: as long as you don't have GMA500, you should be fine with Intel graphics
<codepal> G33/G31 :'(
<jbicha> codepal: lubuntu uses lxde.org which is quite a bit different than what the standard Ubuntu uses
<codepal> yeah, I'm a long-time lxde user...
<codepal> I like light desktops
<codepal> what's the process for getting organised to test 12.04?
<penguin42> jbicha: GMA500 has just gone into 3.3 I think, so that might be good for next time
<lucas-arg> 12.04 quite stable so far...
<Vadi-mobile> Bug reporting is giving this error: "Cannot connect to crash database, please check your Internet connection.  <urlopen error [Errno -2] Name or service not known>" when I am clearly connected to the Internet. Is the database down?
<Vadi-mobile_> Does anyone know where to obtain the 'Unique Submission Key:' when submitting a checkbox report manually?
<codepal> I've a install problem in Ubuntu 12.04
<codepal> :'(
<codepal> I've gparted a SSD drive as ext4, want to manually configure the partition in the installer to use that drive & then installer crashes
<codepal> how do I report this?
<penguin42> codepal: Run ubuntu-bug ubuiquity if you can get a terminal
<codepal> done
<codepal> ta
<penguin42> and say the bug number on here and someone might be able to spot something
#ubuntu+1 2012-01-29
<codepal> hrm, won't I have to get it to crash first?
<codepal> or does it pull in logs of progs already crashed?
<penguin42> codepal: Yes you need to get it to crash first
<penguin42> codepal: SO boot the installer and go to Try Ubuntu rather than install, then double click on the install and go through the installer; then when it dies hopefully you can still open a terminal
<penguin42> (although I thought there was an easier way - hmm)
<codepal> right, thank you!
<codepal> is it normal for the installer to take > 1min from "For Best results," > Continue?
<penguin42> I can't remember when For Best Results come sup
<codepal> First screen after --- What do you want to do? Install / Live
<penguin42> hmm I don't think it should take long
<codepal> what are the min spec details for precise?
<penguin42> not sure - what have you got?
<codepal> man, submitting a bug report could be hard if it's gonna take over 20mins to crash :P
<codepal> Celeron D341
<codepal> Intel® Celeron(R) CPU 2.93GHz  in sysinfo
<penguin42> that should be fine - how much ram?
<codepal> Mem: 3.9 GiB & running off a DVD
<penguin42> oh yeh, no problem
<codepal> 32-bit
<penguin42> are you sure your DVD burn is good?
<codepal> I'll just check checksum
<penguin42> I was thinking more about the burn rather than the download
<penguin42> it's a lot easier these days to install from thumb drive
<infid> have people found 'precise pangolin' alpha to be stable enough for software development or home desktop use?
<infid> i really need a distro of ubuntu that has newer packages, even 11.10 has outdated packages
<CyberDawg> Is v12 using Unity?
<penguin42> infid: it's not too bad, some stuff breaks now and again during development
<penguin42> CyberDawg: The default with Ubuntu is Unity, you can install GNome3 packaes if you like, or KDE etc
<infid> penguin42: enough to where it's probably not a good idea to install it on my work station at work for php development?
<codepal> perfect match on md5 checksums
<infid>  i just don't want it crashing on my everyday or not allowing me to install packages
<penguin42> infid: I wouldn't
<infid> penguin42: but i can't install LTS either because those packages are waaaay too out of date
<penguin42> infid: But there again I keep Lucid at work and use PP on my home machines
<infid> it's like i'm caught betwen a rock and a hard place
<codepal> penguin42: are you trying to say that DVD installs are more notorious?
<CyberDawg> penguin42, thanks for the info
<penguin42> codepal: Well you just get bad burns and things and it takes a while to burn the DVD etc - and whats the point, it's just so much easier with a thumb drive
<codepal> lol, I'm thinking I'll run this baby as a live-hdd
<codepal> that way I won't ever have to worry about installing it :P
<penguin42> best to install ; although I do use the CD images in VMs for things like banking - means I always run with a fresh image
<codepal> I let you know when this thing decides to crash
<CyberDawg> instead of running from USB and it be run fron an SD card?
<codepal> I mean, it's like taking forever!
<penguin42> codepal: If you have a terminal then do a dmesg and see if there are any errors
<jtaylor> installing?
<yofel> wtf. - I upgraded my eeePC and in precise the touchpad moves my mouse as soon as I touch it even if I'm not moving @_@
<penguin42> CyberDawg: Not sure; I suspect it depends how the SD is connected, some SD readers look exactly like a USB thumb drive to the host
<penguin42> yofel: Is it in absolute mode ?
<yofel> penguin42: where do I see that?
<CyberDawg> penguin42, think I will give that a try after dindin
<codepal> penguin42:  can't see anything
<penguin42> yofel: Dunno, I was fairly sure some of the pads could do it
<codepal> so what the recommended fs format for precise?
<yofel> ext4 I would say
<codepal> glad to see xkill still works -  he
<yofel> ls
<yofel> ...
<codepal> bbs
<lucas-arg> wow kde 4.8 impresive
<snadge> how do you get dpkg-buildpackage to do parallel builds?
<snadge> this is annoying
<snadge> DEB_BUILD_OPTIONS=parallel=9
<snadge> thats not working.. passing -j9 isnt working
<snadge> maybe i should use pbuild ? i dont know
<infid> how do you install updates after installing precise? are there any?
<infid> i'm used to lucid so this unity interface or whatever is weird
<snadge> apt-get update ; apt-get upgrade
<snadge> theres also update-manage
<snadge> +r
<infid> there's no way to do it from the gui?
<snadge> sure.. run update-manager
<infid> how do you click to it
<snadge> win (meta) - type up
<infid> thx
<infid> i tried alt+f2 then typing up before but that didnt work but your way does thanks
<snadge> to do it purely with the mouse
<snadge> click the icon in the top right corner.. theres an updates available thing
<snadge> if thats not there.. you can go
<snadge> click on the dash icon.. click on "more apps", scroll down till you find "update manager"
<snadge> thats kinda painfully slow though ;)
<snadge> now im trying to figure out, why this stupid fucking package is only building with one thread
<snadge> despite my repeated attempts to override that
<codepal> thoroughly impressed with Unity
<codepal> good job folks
<snadge> i am for the most part
<snadge> it has an irritating input focus bug that almost shits me to tears every time it happens
<codepal> hrm? I think I might have noticed that... a small delay before it allows you to type?
<snadge> no
<snadge> this is annoyingirfox on it (in particular) when typing in the address bar, the autocomplete feature does not work
<snadge> if you right click and bring up context menu, when you move the mouse over it, it disappears
<snadge> unless you click on the window title bar, to manually focus it
<codepal> uck
<codepal> I made a small oopsy before I installed, somehow fudged my old LTS - :'(
<codepal> more fixing to do
<codepal> I've been using 10.04 for ages because of the wacom support it had
<codepal> (until I upgraded xorg)
<codepal> I see a wacom control panel in settings, gonna plug in the old serial wacom and see what kind of support I get.
<snadge> 12.04 has allegedly merged some new input code
<codepal> yeah, they'll be wanting to compete with Windows 'Kinect' 8
<codepal> I for one, will never, ever use a wand or speak to my computer to get it to do things
<codepal> mouse and keyboard for me, it's tradition
<codepal> well that was exciting.... anybody round here tried loggin into a debian machine via SSH x forwarding ?
<codepal> unfortunately apport complained about a few missing things libpam stuff, and I coundn't finish the bug submit
<codepal> Anybody got some idea how I might find out whether / how I can install a serial wacom Intous in ubuntu 12.10?
<codepal> hrm, I might try a restart with it plugged in first...
<codepal> bbs
<sbarcteam> hi.
<sbarcteam> I've just installed precise inside a virtualbox on mac.
<sbarcteam> And it works :)
<sbarcteam> which is kinda nice.
<lotuspsychje> u like precise changes?
<codepal> yole! - What's cotendo.com got to do with ubuntu?
<codepal> lsof shows many, many connections....
<Hoyt> hi , anyone using Precise here ?
<Hoyt> could you help me run a command:   find /usr/lib/indicator* -name libappmenu.so , and i want the result path , thanks
<snadge>  usr/lib/indicators3/7/libappmenu.so
<Hoyt> thanks
<Hoyt> i shall get that launchpad bug fixed
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<penguin42> is anyone seeing scrolling problems? I'm seeing in chrome a lot of jumping back to the top of the page for no apparent reasons
<BluesKaj> penguin42,  that's chrome , it's slow to load everything , so if you scroll down to find something before the page is fully loaded , jumps back up when it's done , it's pita for sure
<penguin42> BluesKaj: I hadn't had that problem before
<BluesKaj> I've seen it on chromium for a while
<Daekdroom> That's started to happen to me on Firefox too.
<penguin42> hmm I'm seeing this in pidgin as well
<penguin42> ok, can some one try this - just gently keep scrolling down with a mouse roller - does it ever jump up?  OK - if not try moving the mouse very slightly while scrolling
<FernandoMiguel> guud afternoon
<penguin42> Hey FM
<coz_> any issues with this mornings updates, before I restart?
<pangolin> none that i have seen mentioned
<coz_> pangolin,  ok thanks, I will reboot,, and if I have to reinstall I will come back crabby :)
 * pangolin sets the ban now :P
<FernandoMiguel> lol
<penguin42> anyone in Kubuntu+1 at the moment? Can they try starting a gnome-terminal - it shrunk back to a single line
<alkisg> I have my laptop connected to an external monitor. After login I get a cloned view. Then I type:
<alkisg> xrandr --output LVDS1 --off
<alkisg> Then compiz crashes, and I get a prompt to report the bug
<alkisg> And when I click yes, it tells me that it's a bug report against a package that is not installed!
<alkisg> ....should I manually file 2 bugs?!
<penguin42> sounds like it
<alkisg> Thank you
<penguin42> when you say it's against one you haven't got installed, is it the source package for one you have installed?
<alkisg> /usr/bin/python /usr/share/apport/apport-gtk
<alkisg> I guess that's the program that shows the dialog
<alkisg> I have a Greek interface so I don't know the exact wording
<penguin42> yeh apport is the one that does error reporting
<alkisg> compiz gets respawned of course and it works afterwards
<alkisg> It's just that it crashes with the xrandr command (intel graphics), and I don't know why apport thinks that I don't have compiz installed
<penguin42> alkisg: do you know the exact Greek wording?
<alkisg> Yes I have the dialog open still
<alkisg> Η αναφορά ανήκει σε ένα πακέτο το οποίο δεν είναι εγκατεστημένο.
<alkisg> "The report belongs to a package that is not installed"
<alkisg> And a [Close] button
<penguin42> hmm ok; then best to report both of them
<alkisg> Thank you penguin42
<aguitel> is anyone using nvidia-173 drivers in 12.04 ?
<BluesKaj> aguitel,  GPUs ranging from GeForce series 5 to GeForce series 9 are supported according to synaptic
<aguitel> BluesKaj, it is not working in precise
<iceroot> aguitel: bug is opened?
<aguitel> iceroot, i am in oneric
<iceroot> aguitel: bug is opened?
<aguitel> iceroot, not
<iceroot> aguitel: then please open the bug
<iceroot> aguitel: i told you 5 times to open the bug
<aguitel> iceroot, but need to install again precise
<iceroot> aguitel: i also told you how to open the bug when you are on 11.10
<aguitel> iceroot, yes i know
<aguitel> but i decide to install oneric
<iceroot> aguitel: then what is the problem? you have a problem on 12.04, you dont want to open a bug and now you are on 11.10
<BluesKaj> good luck iceroot :P
<aguitel> iceroot, when you talk to me to open a bug for the first time i decide to reinstall oneric
<iceroot> aguitel: what is the current problem now?
<aguitel> iceroot, in oneric all is ok
<iceroot> aguitel: fine
<iceroot> [20:38]   aguitel | BluesKaj, it is not working in precise
<iceroot> open a bug for that, nothing less or more
<iceroot> 12.04 is alpha and normally only for people how wants to do some testing, bugreporting, bug fixing, nothing else is 12.04 at the moment
<iceroot> so if you dont want to work with Launchpad at the moment i thing 12.04 is not what you are looking for at the moment, wait for the stable release and hope your bug is fixed by someone else (or even detected)
<bjsnider> if you're using the 173 driver you might be better off using nouveau instead at this point
<bjsnider> nvidia doesn't put much effort into the 173 blob
<bjsnider> i'm assuming the hardware is old junk
<bjsnider> or end-of-life hardware, to put it another way
<iceroot> wasnt there a driver for old hardware too?
<iceroot> nvidia-legancy or something like that
<bjsnider> the nvidia-96 and 173 drivers are for old hardware
<aguitel> but this is linux ,don't need the last device
<varikonniemi> hello, could somebody tell me what is recommended to get a program to support the system titlebar under unity, ie hide all window decoration and titlebar from the window? Is it trivial or must it be designed to use it
<varikonniemi> and is it possible some future ubuntu version does it os-side so the program does not have to be specifically coded for ubuntu ?=
<trism> varikonniemi: oh, you are writing a program and you want it to have the behavior? there isn't anything special you need to, the window manager takes care of that
<varikonniemi> no i am running a program
<varikonniemi> and it refuses to hide the titlebar
<trism> varikonniemi: might help to specify the exact program, and again sorry for misunderstanding
<varikonniemi> https://imgur.com/Nb5hz
<varikonniemi> no need to say sorry :D my english is not the best
<varikonniemi> in that screenshot spring thinks it is maximized
<varikonniemi> wait a second, i clicked maximized again and again and again, and finally it seemed to have worked, it rendered without titlebar, but immediately crashed :(
<varikonniemi> i guess my question is: is there anything that should be done/could be done to ensure it should work, or is this just a random bug?
<bjsnider> varikonniemi, this channel is probably not the best one to ask this question
<trism> varikonniemi: I just installed to test and I see it here though, might be worth a bug report, either unity not picking up the window correctly or spring doing something weird. I did notice though that the decoration does hide in gnome shell with the modified theme I linked in #ubuntu earlier
<varikonniemi> ok so it is probably a unity bug then. bjsnider why is this not the correct channel? is'n this about ubuntu development, and this is an issue with ubuntu / or spring
<varikonniemi> and what trism said suggests its ubuntu?
<bjsnider> it's not the correct channel because the unity/ayatana programming crowd isn't here
<varikonniemi> so where are they? :P
<Daekdroom> #ubuntu-unity
<varikonniemi> thank you :)
<bjsnider> but sunday is not the best day to get in touch with them because they have weekends off and whatnot
<oconnore> how do you change the layout of windows in raw X11? the update to 12.04 killed unity, so now I am in raw X and can't see the update manager.
<jtaylor> use a terminal?
<Ben64> oconnore: try starting metacity
<jtaylor> if getting to updates is your problem :/
<oconnore> Ben64: thanks
<oconnore> This is interesting. I am upgrading to 12.04 to try to fix a keyboard input problem, where, for example, I would type "terminal" in the finder and the last 4 letters would be dropped. It also happened in firefox, gedit, and terminal. As soon as unity crashed, my problem went away.
<oconnore> My keyboard is now perfectly responsive.
<oconnore> Perhaps if this update doesn't work, my next step should be to install xfce or maybe kde.
<mw1coe> Anyone help with a PowerPC Install please.
<codepal> Q: Why does Ubuntu 12.04 setup 3 partitions, when installing in side-by-side mode?
<codepal> I had a ext4 partition all ready for it on my SSD, then it went ahead and repartitioned it into 3. 1 x data - 1 x base - 1 x swap...
<codepal> I already had a swap, which somehow it didn't see
#ubuntu+1 2013-01-21
<MikeRL> If Xorg is crashing on Raring, should I gather just the logs at /var/log/syslog dmesg and /var/log/Xorg.0.log or should I also include the kernel log. Noticed the issue on Quantal too when using the mainline kernel, which also coincidently is the same major version (3.8) on Raring that I believe may have something to do with the crashes.
<ritz> hi, I am hitting this issue on raring - https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=891653
<ubottu> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 891653 in libvirt "Cgroups memory limit are causing the virt to be terminated unexpectedly" [Unspecified,On_qa]
<ritz>  Bug 891653 - Cgroups memory limit are causing the virt to be terminated unexpectedly
<ubottu> bug 891653 in software-center (Ubuntu) "Install/Uninstall Software center in drop-down menu not selectable for DEB packages" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/891653
<alankila> ritz: hmh. Interesting. I happen to be using hugepages and I think the cgroup stuff is oblivious about memory used that way, so I guess I won't hit this problem
<ritz> hmm
<alankila> but it's pretty horrible to consider that file (or buffer) cache apparently counts to cgroup's memory usage and results in oom killer looking for a process to kill if there is no swap on the system
<alankila> sounds like great design! might consider just turning memory cgroups off entirely.
<alankila> also the equation used by libvirt is total nonsense and the proposed path obviously won't solve the problem, just makes it less likely to occur: https://www.redhat.com/archives/libvir-list/2013-January/msg00426.html
<ritz>  have pushed this to lp - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libvirt/+bug/1102290
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1102290 in libvirt (Ubuntu) "Cgroups memory limit are causing the virt/qemu to be terminated unexpectedly " [Undecided,New]
<alankila> I think I'm losing something like 120 MB for memory cgroups right now. Peanuts, I guess, on a 16 GB system, but I'm still tempted to add cgroup_disable=memory to kernel cmdline
<ritz> haha
<ritz> useful for a server
<ritz> not so much for me
<alankila> Useful if used competently and designed sanely. Looks like neither might be the case right now.
<ritz> brb, rebooting
<ritz> cgroups--
<alankila> might be great idea but the design and use has to be correctly considered, not just heuristically set up to trigger a random OOM killer during disk activity.
<alankila> in general this OOM killing is pretty awkward. I'm still not quite sure why linux can't just fail the memory allocation and leave it at that.
<alankila> and I'm really not thrilled about this modern way to try to contain processes from the outside, like whitelist the system calls they might use or the files they might access, and so on. Seems like it would be better to make it possible to design the applications as secure from ground up. It sounds like work in this direction might be happening, but before it is of any use, people should agree this is the way to go
<ritz> more to do with rss limit enforcement
<ritz> which linux currently sucks at
<ritz> compared to solaris and bsd
<ritz> for the enterprise customers
<ritz> as they say, from where I come from
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<elhoir> hi there
<elhoir> i have a problem about screen resolutions, my GPU is GT 220
<elhoir> im using driver nouveau
<elhoir> the problem is, if i choose 1280x1024, screen goes "off"
<elhoir> and i cant use PC anymore, i have to reboot it remotely, or push power button
<elhoir> any idea?
<elhoir> my system - Ubuntu 13.04, nouveau driver 1.0.6, kernel 3.8.0-1-generic
<elhoir> and Xorg 1.13
<elhoir> any idea, please?
<elhoir> what does this line mean in Corg.0.log ?
<elhoir> [ 73583.120] (EE) NOUVEAU(0): [DRI2] DRI2SwapComplete: bad drawable
<elhoir> Xorg.0.log
<Walther> Installed latest stable nvidia drivers from their website, now I can't even get to a tty
<Walther> help very much appreciated
<BluesKaj_> Walther, they aren't meant for alpha and beta release OSs
<Walther> even then, this is a bit too much
<Walther> i wonder how I can go back
<Walther> is reinstall really the only way
<Walther> failsafe x won't start
<BluesKaj_> you mentioned the 310.19 driver as being stable and it seems that it is , here at least
<Walther> this is talking about my desktop; on which I just installed latest drivers from nvidia website
<Walther> 310.something
<Walther> not 19
<BluesKaj_> rescue kernel
<BluesKaj_> I'm using 19
<Walther> like i mentioned, i can't get to even a tty even from a recovery/rescue kernel
<BluesKaj_> but I'm using kde
<Walther> i can see the menu about what to do, but none of the options actually works
<BluesKaj_> Walther, try the nomodeset setting
<Walther> nomodeset is specified in the recovery kernels
<BluesKaj_> or you can specify in the default kernel by right clicking and using "e' to edit the grub file
<bjsnider> Walther, you used the nvidia-installer did you?
<Walther> bjsnider: again, like i said, i ran into this issue by installing the driver from their website
<bjsnider> in that case, you did something that nvidia doesn't recommend. nvidia recommends using distro packages
<Walther>  ./NVIDIA-installer.run or something.
<bjsnider> if you still have the installer, you can remove its effects by adding --uninstall to the script
<Walther> yeah, i'm not saying this is any fault of yours or ubuntu
<bjsnider> run thet installer with --uninstall
<Walther> bjsnider: and like i mentioned above, i can't even get to a tty
<bjsnider> it probably destroyed mesa's libgl
<Walther> i'm not sure i could even boot a live usb and chroot as i have fulldisk encryption
<Walther> probably reinstall. luckily i at least have my laptop functioning :)
<Walther> (otherwise i wouldn't even try this dangerous thing :D)
<Walther> but even this laptop install could use some tweaking if any of you want to help
<Walther> somehow I can't seem to get the GPU working, optirun fails
<Walther> walther@affogato:~$ optirun glxgears
<Walther> [ 2495.188129] [ERROR]Cannot access secondary GPU - error: Could not load GPU driver
<Walther> even if I have bumblebee, nvidia-310 installed
<bjsnider> can you switch to the intel driver in the bios?
<Walther> on the laptop i get to the desktop fine, no problemwith X
<Walther> but no option in bios to disable either intel nor nvidia
<Walther> but optirun doesn't work, i.e. i can't run anything with the gpu
<Walther> everything is rendered by intel hd4000
<bjsnider> oh, it's that bumblebee thing
<bjsnider> look, i'm confused by what you're saying
<bjsnider> are you having a problem with the laptop?
<Walther> bjsnider: yeah, if you would read more carefully, you would notice that I switched topics, talking about laptop now ;)
<bjsnider> you're talking about bumblebee in both cases
<bjsnider> i think there's a channel for that
<bjsnider> you won't get much bumblebee talk in here
<Walther> no, i'm not talking about bumblebee on the desktop case
<Walther> desktop only has nvidia
<BluesKaj> Walther, so which computer is the one you need to fix ?
<Walther> BluesKaj: both: desktop needs a complete fix as everything broke, laptop needs to get optirun working
<BluesKaj> the desktop should be easier than the dual gpus on the laptop
<Walther> ...with help from #anotherchannel, managed to chroot in from a live usb, uninstalling nvidia driver and trying to restore previous x config
<BluesKaj> for me anyway , not very well versed in that optimus/bumblebee setup
<Walther> Also, I could definitely use some tips for the desktop - I'm getting awful performance on the nvidia-310 driver
<Walther> Team Fortress 2 ran only with 10-30fps whenever there was any action on screen
<Walther> and the gpu is a powerful GTX 570
<BluesKaj> the 14 or the 19?
<Walther> uh, whichever is provided by the repo :P
<BluesKaj> the 19 is available and stable , the 14 is experimental ..it's odd but it's case
<BluesKaj> the case
<Walther> which package should i install? nvidia-current, nvidia-310?
<Walther> hm?
<BluesKaj> nvidia -310
<BluesKaj> in the package manager it shows as nvidia-310
<Walther> anything else I should do to optimize things?
<BluesKaj> dunno , I'm on kde so gnome /unity is out of my knowledge base
<Walther> welp, it's not only about unity :P
<Walther> I mean, *really*, gtx570 should be able to push quite a bit more than 11-30fps
<BluesKaj> glxgears ?
<Walther> Hmm. "modprobe: ../tools/modprobe.c:550: print_action: Assertion `kmod_module_get_initstate(m) == KMOD_MODULE_BUILTIN' failed.
<Walther> Aborted (core dumped)
<Walther> when running apt-get install --reinstall nvidia-310
<Walther> and that framerate thing was about Tea Fortress 2
<Walther> from #anotherchannel i know a couple guys who have the same GPU and get 200-300fps
<Walther> and glxgears gets about 7000 fps, not tens of thousands like it should
<BluesKaj> my elcheapo 8400gs gets 60 , that's all
<BluesKaj> Full Screen
<Walther> BluesKaj: on team fortress2?
<Walther> wow.
<Walther> I'm not able to get that -.-'
<BluesKaj> nope glxgears
<Walther> ah, that number is probably meaningless, sounds like it's limited by vblank
<BluesKaj> possible
<Walther> 60 is your monitors freshrate
<BluesKaj> yup
<Walther> try running vblank_mode=0 glxgears
<BluesKaj> same
<Walther> hm.
<Walther> anyway, i'm getting a fraction of the true capabilities of my gpu, something's wrong and help would be appreciated
<BluesKaj> ok , disabled v-blank in the nvidia GUI , fullm screen is about 90 fps
<BluesKaj> Walther, perhaps your graphics is too rare for the regular 310 driver , altho you mentioned that you installed the driver recommended by the nvidia support site , correct ?
<Walther> BluesKaj: ...if you would stay awake in the conversation, this would be easier :) As you might remember, I just recovered via a liveusb+chroot, and asked you about which driver to install
<Walther> and yeah, running the nvidia-310 from repo now
<Walther> and gtx570 is definitely not too rare, as i said, a couple other guys are getting 200-300fps on theirs on team fortress 2
<BluesKaj> Walther, you posted this " Aborted (core dumped, when running apt-get install --reinstall nvidia-310" ..assumed it didn't install
<BluesKaj> anyway good luck with that
<Walther> I assume it partially installed as nvidia-settings looks to be functioning
<JonEdney> Is there a place where I can see what type of features is needing to be tested for 13.04?
<jtaylor> #ubuntu-quality might know some spots
<alankila> as a friendly hint, someone might test that /etc/init/qemu-kvm.conf indeed reads /etc/default/qemu-kvm for user settings. Because it totally doesn't.
#ubuntu+1 2013-01-22
<replica> hey can any1 help me out on how to upgrade my 12.10 to 13.04
<rigo> hi
<rigo> im connecting to my remote lxde desktop via ssh tunnel and vncviewer running tightvncserver on my pc. but i have to restart the application on my local pc in every few minute
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<jemadux> i have ubuntu lts and ubuntu 13.04 alpha on my machine .. i want the grub to boot directly lts version and not 13.04 .. how to solve thay?
<jemadux> i have ubuntu lts and ubuntu 13.04 alpha on my machine .. i want the grub to boot directly lts version and not 13.04 .. how to solve thay?
<trism> jemadux: easiest way would be to reinstall 12.04 so it takes over grub (and be sure to install dev releases with ubiquity -b in the future so it doesn't overwrite the bootloader)
<trism> jemadux: otherwise something like: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing#Reinstalling_GRUB_2_from_a_Working_System should work from 12.04
<jtaylor> you hopefully mean reinstall 12.04 grub
<jtaylor> you don't to reinstall a whole os to change boot ordering :)
<trism> yes of course you could just change the order, but I'm not sure you really want the dev release owning grub if you want to run 12.04 most of the time
<jtaylor> you can simply own it back from 12.04
<trism> yes, reinstalling grub is the topic of the wiki link
#ubuntu+1 2013-01-23
<ULO> Hows 13.04 running? Any glaring bugs? I want to use it for fun without having things crashing left and right.
<gnomefreak> i cant remember the command to show all running apps/services, anyone know off hand
<gnomefreak> i thought it was psaux
<gnomefreak> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1561743/  is pissing me off
<micahg> gnomefreak: do you have raring-proposed enabled?
<micahg> gnomefreak: and it's ps aux
<gnomefreak> micahg: no
<gnomefreak> ah thanks
<micahg> gnomefreak: add the following to get more debug output '-o Debug::pkgProblemResolver=true'
<gnomefreak> seems i dont have proposed enabled
<micahg> gnomefreak: that's a good thing
<gnomefreak> micahg: gnomefreak@Development:~$ debug output '-o Debug::pkgProblemResolver=true'
<gnomefreak> No command 'debug' found, did you mean: Command 'ebug' from package 'libdevel-ebug-perl' (universe) Command 'udebug' from package 'openafs-client' (universe)
<gnomefreak> debug: command not found
<micahg> gnomefreak: no, just the stuff in quotes to your apt call
<gnomefreak> micahg: it seems i do have proposed enabled. should i comment out the repos
<micahg> gnomefreak: yeah
<gnomefreak> k thanks. looking at the debug command but its late so im not really thinking yet
<micahg> you probably won't need it
<gnomefreak> ok cool since i tried every thing i can think of and i always get no command
<micahg> apt-get -o Debug::pkgProblemResolver=true dist-upgrade, ftr :)
<gnomefreak> thanks
<gnomefreak> still no luck
<gnomefreak> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1561763/
<micahg> go for debug
<micahg> gnomefreak: did you 'apt-get update' before trying to dist-upgrade?
<gnomefreak> to start yes
<gnomefreak> i got into the option screen, any varibles that i should choose?
<micahg> hrm?
<micahg> apt-get -o Debug::pkgProblemResolver=true dist-upgrade should give you what you need
<gnomefreak> apt-get -o Debug::pkgProblemResolver=true when i added dist-upgrade it says dist-upgrade is not a command or something close to it (i clkosed the terminal tab by mistake
<gnomefreak> )
<micahg> umm, make sure you have a space before dist-upgradE?
<gnomefreak> i have plenty of space im not even using 1/16th of my harddrive the drive is 250gigs
<micahg> apt-get -o Debug::pkgProblemResolver=true dist-upgrade
<micahg> sorry, sudo apt-get -o Debug::pkgProblemResolver=true dist-upgrade
<gnomefreak> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1561787/
<IdleOne> I would just wait 18 hours and try again
<IdleOne> seems like way too much broken to go risking it right now
<micahg> nothing should be broken, that's the problem
<gnomefreak> ok ill try to run install -f just to see if it helps
<gnomefreak> nope no help
<gnomefreak> thanks guys for trying
<micahg> gnomefreak: why do you have a quantal repo for software center enabled?
<micahg> gnomefreak: try to ppa-purge that and see what happens
<gnomefreak> i didnt think i did, i guess i can change that easy enough
<gnomefreak> ppa-purge would get rid of all my ppas
<micahg> gnomefreak: no, you can remove just one
<micahg> sudo ppa-purge ppa:foo/bar
<gnomefreak> it does nothing to use raring
<gnomefreak> what is wrong with the software center being used?
<micahg> it might have different dependencies
<gnomefreak> k ill trybut im not real sure how to use ppa-purge
<micahg> I just told you...you can see which PPA with apt-cache policy software-center
<micahg> if it's too much at this hour, maybe try after getting some sleep
 * micahg should head to bed himself
<gnomefreak> here is output http://paste.ubuntu.com/1561824/  it only shows ubuntuone nightlys
<gnomefreak> have a good night sleep
<micahg> gnomefreak: right, ppa-spurge ppa:ubuntuone/nightlie
<micahg> gah
<micahg> sudo ppa-purge ppa:ubuntuone/nightlies
<gnomefreak> micahg: what will happen to the repo with that command
<micahg> gnomefreak: commented out
<gnomefreak> thanks
<micahg> and whatever was installed gets downgraded to raring versions
<gnomefreak> gnomefreak@Development:~$ sudo ppa-purge ppa:ubuntuone/nightlies
<gnomefreak> [sudo] password for gnomefreak:
<gnomefreak> sudo: ppa-purge: command not found
<micahg> hrm, you'd need to have it installed first
<gnomefreak> ah, app is called ppa-purge?
<micahg> yep
<gnomefreak> nope it doesnt seem to be
<gnomefreak> gnomefreak@Development:~$ install ppa-purge
<gnomefreak> Reading package lists... Done
<gnomefreak> Building dependency tree
<gnomefreak> Reading state information... Done
<gnomefreak> E: Unable to locate package ppa-purge
<micahg> have universe enabled?
<gnomefreak> yes i belive so but im checking
<gnomefreak> thats odd i could have sworn i had it
<gnomefreak> ok lets see what happens
<micahg> sudo apt-get install software-center=5.5.3 might do the same for you
<gnomefreak> im running upgrade atm, thanks and feel free to sleep
<gnomefreak> what took the place of upstart?
<gnomefreak> anyone else having issues with the upstart command?
<gnomefreak> anyone knw if kde and/or xfce have working screensavers?
<gnomefreak> s/knw/know
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<PatrickDickey> Have they frozen the packages already? Specifically evolution, as they're using 3.6.2 and 3.6.3 is out.
<ikonia> PatrickDickey: when did 3.6.3 come out ?
<PatrickDickey> A few days ago, according to one of the developers in #evolution
<ikonia> PatrickDickey: ok...so it' a few days old
<ikonia> PatrickDickey: it won't make it into the application stack that quick
<PatrickDickey> Well it was a dream. lol Thanks for replying. :)
<BluesKaj> ok , bbl..stuff to do
<FernandoMiguel> bRoas
#ubuntu+1 2013-01-24
<SonikkuAmerica__> Version 18... is it available through [ update-manager -c -d ] yet? (12.10)
<SonikkuAmerica__> (I don't mind getting my hands dirty)
<FernandoMiguel> I always sed my sources
<FernandoMiguel> what's driving me mad is the mouse select hover effect
<gnomefreak> finally all packages can be updated :)
<gnomefreak> anyone know if kde or xfce are able to use screensavers?
<micahg> gnomefreak: xfce uses xscreensaver
<gnomefreak> micahg: they still work?
<micahg> idk, haven't tried
<micahg> if not, please file a bug
<gnomefreak> gnome doesnt support screensavers anymore not since 12.10
<bjsnider> highly questionable whether they're stil necessary
<gnomefreak> bjsnider: i like them and miss them, but since gnome doesnt support them anymore AFAICT there isnt much we can do, but gnome seems to be steadly dropping items since Untiy was introduced
<bjsnider> yeah but, turning off the monitor is obviously better than running it with a screensaver
<bjsnider> if screensavers had never existed, at this point in time, would it be necessary to invent them?
<gnomefreak> bjsnider: yeah it is
<gnomefreak> no
<bjsnider> so you can see their point
<gnomefreak> yeah i can to an extent
<amoma> gnome terminal wants to install a font. How disable it?
<micahg> !crosspost | amoma
<ubottu> amoma: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<amoma> ok, but tel me how to turn it off
<amoma> just point me where to look
<micahg> it's in the dependency chain somewhere, even --no-install-recommends asks for it
<amoma> i searched web but :(
<amoma> i chceserchad etc for strings but :(
<amoma> i do not install any fonts for browsking binaries
<micahg> amoma: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1565182/
<amoma> this do not help, i do not need a font i want to turn this popup off
<micahg> that tells you which package needs it
<micahg> how do you expect to have a terminal without a font?
<amoma> no this is false messsage, i loking at binary content of files
<micahg> *GUI terminal
<amoma> in gui in terminal window
<amoma> the binary content of file i inspecting is recognized by random chance
<amoma> as jabenese , telug, kanda, kilons adromeda_GAI and os on
<amoma> *and so on, random
<amoma> not related to any font
<amoma> now wants to install Thai
<amoma> and if i closed it popup Hindi
<amoma> scrooling 3 screen down ask for Cherokee
<micahg> oh, I thought you meant on package install, I have no idea why it would pop up requests like that
<amoma> the request popup since the binary content looks like unicode
<amoma> this seem obvius to me, i asking only where is config for this behavior
<amoma> or should i uninstall gnome
<micahg> it's the middle of the night for most people, so I'd suggest being patient
<amoma> this is not helpful, next time say nothing please
<amoma> this my discourage me from seeking help on ubuntu
<micahg> amoma: I misunderstood your issue, it was one I thought I could help with
<amoma> ok i understand this "micahg> !crosspost | amoma" was by misunderstanding
<micahg> no, that was for crossposting, regardless of whether or not I had an answer
<amoma> for you "micahg> it's the middle of the night" but on the other chanels in diffrent languages is not. earth is round here night somewhere else day
<micahg> most of the people in these channels are in the americas or europe, which gives you from ~9PM to 8AM
<amoma> micahg, thank you
<micahg> I was only suggesting patience as someone might come along soon and answer your question
<c_smith> hey, what version of fglrx is currently in Raring? I'd like to know that before I upgrade so I know where I need to get fglrx 13.1 from
<mortal_> on 1015pem kernel crash on boot
<jemadux> i have dual boot ubuntu lts and ubuntu daily .. i am using chroot to update the 13.04 but now i cant .. .any way to do that?
<turgay> hi
<turgay> http://ompldr.org/vaDdjZQ
<turgay> Why I can not get sound?
<rye> Hi. Installing current raring from a DVD (switched laptop UEFI mode to test) - can't get past first screen and I see partman processes running
<rye> 15reuse/choices
<rye> ok, killed debconf process, installation can now be restarted
<rye> aha, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1080701
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1080701 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Raring) "After 'Preparing to install Ubuntu' screen, raring installation hangs" [High,Confirmed]
<rye> interesting
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<alo21> Hi... every time I try to install ubuntu 13.04 on my usb-stick, usb-creator-gtk crashes.
<ironhalik> Hello
<ironhalik> was wondering how usabe raring is at the current stage
<ironhalik> I used to install later alphas and betas of previous releases and usually managed with the bugs
<BluesKaj> ironhalik, depends on your hardware with thios release more than previous one in my experience , if you run AMD64 cpu and nvidia graphics you might want to consider upgrading via the internet from 12.10 if that's what you're running .
<BluesKaj> ubiquity installer has a bug that stalls the install at hardware recognition on some AMD64 pcs
<ironhalik> I'm planning to install it on a x220 thinkpad
<ironhalik> x64 mobile sandy bridge with integrated graphics
<ironhalik> I'm kinda wondering if 13.04 is more buggy then 12.10 ;>
<ironhalik> with 12.10, I get service crash every minute or two, on 12.04, I can't get the trackpad to work properly
<ironhalik> so I thought about 13.04 :>
<BluesKaj> looks to me like you could install 13.04 without too much trouble, ironhalik
<ironhalik> I probably should make an emergency 12.xx install drive, just in case the instaler fails at a critical moment ;>
<ironhalik> anyways, thanks for the info BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> intel seems to be troeble free with 13.04 so far
<turgay> hi
<turgay>  http://ompldr.org/vaDdjZQ
<turgay> why i can not get sound
#ubuntu+1 2013-01-25
<BarkingFish> Good morning guys :)  Anyone else having trouble getting ndiswrapper to build on the new 3.8 kernel?  I've just upgraded to raring to do some bugsmashing, and had to drop back to the 3.5.0.22 kernel to get ndiswrapper back :(
<yoasif> what is the best way to report audio bugs?
<bjsnider> yoasif, well, that depends
<bjsnider> what is the nature of the problem?
<yoasif> bjsnider: audio output stopped working after updates
<yoasif> havent tried using an old kernel yet
<bjsnider> ok, so probably doing ubuntu-bug alsa from the cli
<bjsnider> your audio drivers are in the kernel
<bjsnider> it may not end up being correct but it's a good place to start and will ping the right people
<yoasif> bjsnider: thanks... ill try a reboot and try again
<yoasif> tried some of the old audio wiki recommendations
<turgay> I can not get sound
<turgay> http://ompldr.org/vaDdjZQ   I can not get sound
<yoasif> bjsnider: uh, apparently alsa doesnt exist - is it alsa-base?
<bjsnider> sure
<gnomefreak> yay! no more held back packages :)
<rye> hi, is installation image planned to be on 3.7 for the final release? I'm asking this because on sandybridge chipsets that makes GPU and CPU run at full speed, 3.8 has this fixed
 * rye talks about kernel
<yofel> rye: current kernel is a 3.8 RC, so it'll probably stay on 3.8
<rye> yofel: the cds are @ 3.7, do you mean it will stay on 3.7 ?
<yofel> the daily builds?
<yofel> I don't see a 3.7 kernel in the archive anymore so that shouldn't be possible
<rye> yofel: interesting...
<yofel> and the meta package is on 3.8 as well
<yofel> !info linux-image-generic
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.8.0.1.14 (raring), package size 2 kB, installed size 32 kB
<rye> yofel: ok, sorry, PEBKAC. Wrong image (was writing in 12.04 because disk sync/flush mount options in 13.04 make writing disk images unbearably slow and it had an older image selected by default)
<rye> which is another bug but it looks like people want sync writing to flash drives even if that makes the overall process slower
<om26er> oh boy, raring has poor wifi connectivity
<rye> om26er: what hardware?
<om26er> rye, atheros AR9485
<om26er> on Asus UX31E
<rye> om26er: 802.11g or n ?
<om26er> n
<rye> om26er: has anybody actually got ath9k working properly with 802.11n? So far all I hear (and see) is with n _everything_ starts to break
<rye> everything but android phones :(
<om26er> rye, well it was working perfectly fine in 12.04 and 12.10 for me
<rye> om26er: interesting... Are you sure your card supported n at these distros (I assisted an upgrade for UL30 recently from 10.04 to 12.04 where in 12.04 card started supporting n but it did not work properly)
<rye> also ath9k
 * rye is happy- http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~usb-creator-hackers/usb-creator/trunk/revision/405
<rye> Reverting sync option!
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<hggdh> cheers BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi hggdh
<hggdh> (a bit late, I guess, but still...)
<BluesKaj> yeah , not much action here today
<jtaylor> anyone got a pristine steam install?
<jtaylor> need to check a possible security issue
<jtaylor> nevermind checked it on another machine
<NMinker> I need a clarification, where are package proposals for Raring supposed to be submitted? Release or Proposed. I remember at the last UDS, it was recommended all new proposals/packages should be submitted to Proposed
<padster> how do you get raring daily build isos to install? the installer always hangs before partitioning for me
<NMinker> @padster what kind of machine are you using? (physical, VM, etc)
<padster> physical
<padster> on the live usb right now
<NMinker> maybe the installer (or the daily build) is just buggy
<padster> it seems to be a known bug, i googled it, but i was hoping someone had further knowledge of a fix
<padster> is there an alternate method of installation?
<NMinker> upgrade Quantal -> Raring (as in clean installation of Quantal, and just upgrade to Raring)
<padster> yeah, i suppose i could try that
<padster> i'll try that, thanks
<root_____> 2
#ubuntu+1 2013-01-26
<san> Hi Guys
<san> m facing one error.. my unity is broken in 13.04
<san> i just installed gnome 3.7 staging
<san> gnome is fine but unity behave weirdly
<Walther> ...is it true that Rhythmbox, the default music player in Ubuntu, can't fetch album info / id3's from the internet *at all*?
<Walther> What good is the "extract to library" feature to rip my legally purchased cd's to FLAC's if I can't get anything else than Unknown artist - Unknown album etc
<bekks> I'd use a decent tagger to tag the files locally.
<drhalan> rye: i would expect that such bugfixes will be backported if they stick with 3.7
<john___> Since yesterday update of kubuntu-desktop 13.04 a FUSE gvfs filesystem keeps poping up
<john___> though without files and no write-rights ... how can I get more info about that gfvs where it is actually poiting at?
<john___> mount says: gvfsd-fuse on /run/user/john/gvfs type fuse.gvfsd-fuse (rw,nosuid,nodev,user=john)
<penguin42> gvfs-info ?
<john___> penguin42 had to install gvfs-bin before ... gvfs-info has no output
<penguin42> john___: Not sure, how about something like gvfs-info /run/user/john/gvfs ?
<john___> penguin42 there is only file system information, however my primary system is KDE so there might be some missunderstanding sice the switch from .gfvs to /run/user/<login>/gvfs
<penguin42> yeh, not rebooted yet after todays update
<smallfoot-> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk+3.0/3.6.4-0ubuntu2/+build/4247991
<smallfoot-> Why don't I have this update yet?
<penguin42> do you have the proposed repo enabled?
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<smallfoot-> i had, but then it showed kernel upgrade and python upgrade, but not gtk update, so i disabled proposed again
<smallfoot-> wow now its in proposed, it wasnt last time i checked
<smallfoot-> why does raring have a proposed even before final version is released?
<jtaylor> so installability is tested
<smallfoot-> oh
<smallfoot-> Why is not Cinnamon available in the repository?
<penguin42> it is
<penguin42> my machine shows 1.6.7-1 available in universe
<smallfoot-> oh it is!!
<smallfoot-> thanks, great
<smallfoot-> it wasnt last time i checked
<smallfoot-> cinnamon depends on caribou :S
<smallfoot-> Why is not Qt 5 in repo?
<bekks> smallfoot-: cinnamon is a part of Mint, not Ubuntu. And QT5 is just too young.
<penguin42> bekks: Cinnamon is now in universe
<smallfoot-> just cuz mint made cinnamon doesn't mean ubuntu cant have it too
<penguin42> bekks: Come in via Debian
<bekks> penguin42: wow :)
<smallfoot-> yeah, now cinnamon is in universe
<smallfoot-> and i bet many ppl prefer cinnamon over gnome-shell or unity
<smallfoot-> and qt5 is young, but so?
<smallfoot-> everything start young, it can still be put in repo
<bekks> smallfoot-: So it is in the repos, tp answer your question. :)
<smallfoot-> ya
<penguin42> smallfoot-: I guess it will arrive but it's just a matter of time
<smallfoot-> but why isnt q5 in universe?
<smallfoot-> oki
<bekks> and qt5 is just a few days old.
<smallfoot-> its more than 30 days old
<penguin42> smallfoot-: Someone has to do the work to package it
<bekks> And YOU havent packaged it yet? Shame on you.
<smallfoot-> oh
<smallfoot-> :(
<penguin42> bekks: Sorry, I'm a bit slow...
<bekks> penguin42: We're payingjust too much ;)
<penguin42> slackers
<mortal_> is it a known bug that pidgin does not connect tomsn
<penguin42> bug 1072817 perhaps?
<ubottu> bug 1072817 in telepathy-haze (Ubuntu) "msn chat will not connect" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1072817
<penguin42> hmm
<penguin42> why did lp give me that bug even though I included pidgin in the search term?
<bjsnider> penguin42, you search lp directly or you googled it?
<bjsnider> pidgin has nothing to do with telepathy btw
<smallfoot-> Ubuntu has Weston 1.0.3, yesterday 1.0.4 was released, will raring get updated to it?
<bekks> Most likely no.
<penguin42> bjsnider: Directly
<Bluefoxicy> where do I see what packages are on 13.04?
<Bluefoxicy> I want to see if they moved to the latest Puppet (2.7 is old and busted)
<PaulW2U> Bluefoxicy: http://packages.ubuntu.com/raring/
<Bluefoxicy> thanks
<TheLordOfTime> ubottu> puppet (source: puppet): Centralized configuration management - agent startup and compatibility scripts. In component main, is optional. Version 2.7.18-1ubuntu1 (raring), package size 20 kB, installed size 110 kB
<ubottu> TheLordOfTime: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<TheLordOfTime> !info puppet raring
<ubottu> puppet (source: puppet): Centralized configuration management - agent startup and compatibility scripts. In component main, is optional. Version 2.7.18-1ubuntu1 (raring), package size 20 kB, installed size 110 kB
<TheLordOfTime> ^ like that
<Bluefoxicy> ahhhh damn
<Bluefoxicy> too late for a bump?
<Bluefoxicy> 3.0 has been out since September 2012
<Bluefoxicy> and puppet is in main
<Bluefoxicy> but it's dismally close to 13.04 and I forget when version freezes go into effect
 * TheLordOfTime pulls up release schedule
<yofel> !schedule | Bluefoxicy
<ubottu> Bluefoxicy: Raring Ringtail (13.04) release milestones can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaringRingtail/ReleaseSchedule
<yofel> there's still a good month to get it in
<Bluefoxicy> oh
<yofel> then we're at feature freeze. If there's a good reason to get it in you can theoretically get it in till final freeze, needs an exception guaranteed then
<Bluefoxicy> http://packages.debian.org/sid/puppet it's lagging in sid
 * Bluefoxicy would also like to see nginx with passenger but that may be a bit much to ask.
<smallfoot-> WebGL works on Firefox on Linux (ubuntu 13.04 raring ringtail), but it does not work on Chromium
<bjsnider> how does one test it?
<alankila> check for instance if you can see this: https://bel.fi/alankila/webgl/lyapunov.html
<penguin42> does anyone know on kde how to get the menus that pop up not to be transparent - they're unreadable against my black terminals
<penguin42> pop up from the panel that is
<vivid> penguin42: havent used kde in some time, but you can configure your theme quite a bit
<vivid> search around in the system settings or ask in #kubuntu
<penguin42> yeh just not found that particular one yet
<vivid> kde is can be hard to dig through, lots of features and settings
 * penguin42 likes it
#ubuntu+1 2013-01-27
<yofel> penguin42: if it's completely transparent then the blur effect is probably not working. An alternative would be a different plasma theme if blur doesn't work
<penguin42> yofel: It's bluring, but the problem is it's just blurring black, so getting no contrast
<yofel> meh
<penguin42> yofel: The font in the menu is black, and being mostly transparent whatever colour it's going to be it's going to be the wrong one
<yofel> now I wonder if we really don't have a setting to disable transparency in plasma themes o.O
<yofel> disabling effects completely isn't much of a workaround
<penguin42> yofel: Hmm interesint
<penguin42> My Desktop theme is air, yet the 'Translucent background' bit was set to Oxygen transparent background
<yofel> o.O
<yofel> I was just going to ask, because Air is at worst dark-grey here on Konsole
<penguin42> and that's a lot better; it's only a vaguely transparent menu - where as the Oxygen one was frankly well almost transparent
 * penguin42 wonders hth that happened
<yofel> set and forget? ^^
<penguin42> I don't even remember seeing that section, so it's possible I forgot it really well
<Bluefoxicy> well
<Bluefoxicy> puppet 3.0 won't go into Debian Sid until after the next release
<Bluefoxicy> because they're in feature freeze for their next stable
<Bluefoxicy> this seems dumb.  If you update unstable, you cannot have a separate update that goes into testing
<yofel> and putting it into experimental isn't an option?
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<penguin42> Hey BK
<san> Hi Huys
<san> *Guys
<san> unity help required?
<san> my Unity is broken with gnome 3.7.4
<san> any way to resolve it?
<Bluefoxicy> http://anonscm.debian.org/gitweb/?p=pkg-puppet/puppet.git;a=summary  AHA@!
<Phosphate> Does anyone have experience with 13.04 on a Nexus 7? Is it possible to use the soft keyboard during setup or do you need a micro usb host adapter for a keyboard?
<ironhalik> anyone can tell me anything about 13.04 battery life as compared to 12.10?
#ubuntu+1 2014-01-20
<millerti> I'm installing a trusty iso in a VM.  The installer says I'm installing 13.10.  Is that just a minor oversight?
<Daekdroom> millerti, I noticed that as well when I installed trusty a few days ago. I guess they still haven't updated the installer entirely.
<Daekdroom> "Ubuntu 13.10" is what still shows in the login screen, anyway, and yet I'm sure I'm using 14.04
<Fudge> anyone experiencing buffering with totem when playing video content over a local network? only experience it with Trusty
<k1l> !away > scottb
<ubottu> scottb, please see my private message
<jo-erlend> I just downloaded Trusty daily and wrote it to a usb stick. This is the first time a live usb image simply doesn't work. Is this a common issue right now?
<jo-erlend> hmm. Works fine in vbox. Perhaps I'll give it another go.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<rainbowwarrior> hi i just done a reboot of my ubuntu 14.04 and has been working fine till now, since i done a reboot it is not letting me login although i have entered the correct password, how can i fix this please ?
<Daekdroom> rainbowwarrior, it's possibly the bug that Ubuntu boots with wrong keyboard layout.
<rainbowwarrior> ok thank you Daekdroom
<Daekdroom> rainbowwarrior, I think you can change the keyboard layout directly from LightDM. Just change it to something else and change it back to the right one.
<Daekdroom> bug #1240198
<ubottu> bug 1240198 in indicator-keyboard (Ubuntu) "wrong keyboard layout active after booting into desktop, after upgrade to saucy" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1240198
#ubuntu+1 2014-01-21
<vinse> Hi everyone
<vinse> I've removed my ubuntu-desktop and now my settings show I'm running a phone
<vinse> Anyone free to give me a hand?
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<xerror1> hi all :-) is a dailybuild of a pointrelease (12.04.4) to consider as unstable as a dailybuil of a full release ?
<ThomasB2> i don't know :/
<xerror1> and will the alpha2 of 12.04.4 will be released at the 24th of this month ?
<xerror1> ah, no problem, ty for ur answer
<vinse> hey all
<vinse> I installed online-gnome-accounts and it replaced my gnome-center with the mobile one and removed ubuntu-desktop
<vinse> Is there a way I can revert this?
<Daekdroom> vinse, I'd first try to reinstall ubuntu-desktop and see if that fixes it.
<vinse> Hi Daekdroom, when I try to install it says it depends on gnome-control-center
<vinse> and when I try to install that I get this error
<vinse>  gnome-control-center : Depends: gnome-control-center-data (< 1:3.7) but 1:3.8.3-0ubuntu1~raring2 is to be installed
<vinse> I have logs of my uninstall/reinstalls but I'm having a hard time installing what i've uninstalled
<Daekdroom> Probably one of the packages you're trying to install now has broken dependencies due to an update.
<vinse> http://i.imgur.com/MdFh07t.png
<Daekdroom> vinse, you might still have an older version of gnome-control-center-data in /var/cache/apt/archives
<Daekdroom> Are you using a GNOME3 PPA?
<vinse> yeah
<vinse> should I clear the archives?
<Daekdroom> My gnome-control-center is a 3.6.3 version.
<Daekdroom> Try to purge the PPA first.
<Daekdroom> (install ppa-purge package)
<vinse> okay
<vinse> so "sudo apt-get install ppa-purge gnome-control-center"?
<vinse> still seem to get an error
<vinse> oh i don't got ppa-purge
<vinse> i'm installing it now
<vinse> Updating packages lists. PPA to be removed: gnome3-team gnome3
<vinse> hmm i'm not sure why it gives me error that it can't find the packages
<vinse> hmm Daekdroom I installed ubuntu desktop
<vinse> and now my windows bars are gone
<vinse> for nautilus
<vinse> hm
<vinse> but were making progress!
<jrr> how can it be that 14.04 still has svn 1.7?
<jtaylor> because nobody merged it from unstable yet
<jtaylor> it still fails to build in i386
<jtaylor> probably the reason why its delayed
<Rallias> So since xen 4.4 came out today, is it going to make ubuntu 14.04?
<Rallias> er... s/came/comes/
<jrr> might be a bit close for an LTS
<Rallias> Oh.
<Rallias> If it doesn't make 14.04, when'll the first 14.10 alpha's see the light of day?
<FernandoMiguel> Rallias: a few days after
<FernandoMiguel> but it still needs packages to be pulled
<Rallias> FernandoMiguel, A few days after what?
<FernandoMiguel> Rallias: the release of 14.04
<Rallias> So basically my only option for xen 4.4 is to compile my own packageset?
<bekks> Yes.
<FernandoMiguel> or use a PPA for it
<FernandoMiguel> or use a deb that upstream provides
<Rallias> Both unappetizing options...
<FernandoMiguel> Rallias: you can ping https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-xen-org/+archive/xcp and see if he updates his
<Rallias> FernandoMiguel, Yeah, but that doesn't seem to contain the main game, specifically xen-hypervisor-amd64
<Daekdroom> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Trusty Tahr (14.04) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReleaseSchedule
<Daekdroom> Rallias, we're still a month away from FeatureFreeze. If I were you, I'd fill a bug report in Launchpad requesting the update to the new version for Ubuntu 14.04
<Daekdroom> *file a bug report
<Daekdroom> Not sure how delicate a Xen update is, though. They might still decline it.
#ubuntu+1 2014-01-22
<schultza> is testing a semi-rolling release or do i still have to change codenames to keep up with testing?
<Daekdroom> schultza, no need to change codenames. You'll need to do a "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" (instead of just an apt-get upgrade) though.
<Daekdroom> But to think of it, even after a version is released, one might need to do a dist-upgrade to be up-to-date
<schultza> im getting tired of having to rul do-release-upgrade after running dist-upgrade for two reasons. dist-upgrade doesnt actually update the codename (lts or interim) and do-release-upgrade actually turns off my ppas for stable libreoffice (from the libreoffice team), etc. thats why im trying to find a single codename to keep continuing. right now im on 13.10's codename and knowing that i will have...
<schultza> to upgrade to the 14.04 codename when it comes out. what is the codename for testing/ubuntu+1 that doesnt keep changing... or is there one?
<Daekdroom> schultza, huh... There isn't a codename for a testing Ubuntu version.
<Daekdroom> And the proper way to upgrade a version is do-release-upgrade
<Daekdroom> And it disables PPAs because not doing so can break things horribly.
<Daekdroom> What I said previously is regarding when you're already running a development version of Ubuntu.
<schultza> im very careful in my ppas. nothing has horribly been broken when i upgrade. just the annoying gotta re-edit my files with the comments i had in them originally and activated them.. updating the codename as need there too.
<schultza> ok.. how do i get to a development version of ubuntu?
<Daekdroom> do-release-upgrade -d
<schultza> and as usual, ill be trying this in a vm first.
<Daekdroom> or upgrade-manager -d if you want a GUI
<schultza> ok thanks.
<Daekdroom> Oops
<Daekdroom> update-manager -d, my bad.
<schultza> i work with servers on a daily basis.. id prefer on the command prompt any day. :)
<schultza> are there currently any issues on devel that i should know about? link?
<daek_> woops. Bad internet connection.
<daek_> schultza, I don't recall there being any pages that mention current issues on the development version, but you should take the advice at the /topic : "Consider this unstable and will probably break in some way."
<daek_> It's not broken now but might break at any moment
<schultza> thanks.
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<FernandoMiguel> anyone willing to help me improve my boot speed?
<FernandoMiguel> http://c.ourdoings.net/m4/kx/z22nq4.png#null
<FernandoMiguel> kernel 3.13 is slower than previous ones
#ubuntu+1 2014-01-23
<elijah> Hey guys, where can I read up on the current state of development, any good Ubuntu dev blogs?
<elijah>  I am considering getting involved in 14.04 in early alpha stage instead of stable this time to help with bug reporting.
<jtaylor> in this thread and forum you should find some information: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2181769
<mamarley> Can someone here have a look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mplayer2/+bug/1271794 ?  The mplayer2 source needs a very small (one-line) modification in order to work with Samba 4 in Trusty.
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1271794 in mplayer2 (Ubuntu) "mplayer2 cannot play files using smb:// protocol in Trusty" [Undecided,New]
<DynV> It was indicated to me if I install the soon-to-be beta of the next LTS http://bit.ly/1hlLD0d it will upgrade to the final version. please confirm and let me know if it will be hard. I'm not good at linux.
<DynV> I don't need it to be so reliable ; I won't be running a business on the system.
<rww> DynV: If you're not good at Linux, you probably shouldn't be running an unsupported development release. That said, it will indeed upgrade to the final version when it's released.
<DynV> is it unsupported in the sense it will be hard to get or is it unsupported like MS VB let down all those business that made software with it?
<elfy> DynV: it's unsupported in the sense that it's Alpha at the moment
<DynV> I mention I'd wait for the quite soon to be released beta
<DynV> ed*
<elfy> I've just got here - wouldn't know :)
<DynV> hehe
<DynV> well I was wrong
<DynV> somehow in my head I had to wait 4 days but it turn out there's 31 more
<elfy> lol
<elfy> the beta release won't actually be much different than the day or few days before that
<elfy> unless there's something particularly nasty beforehand of course
<DynV> but I assume will be quite close to the final release
<DynV> in the running of things
<elfy> usually
<DynV> because that'S what beta mean to me
<DynV> polished but not shiny
<elfy> I use xubuntu - that's been pretty much stable since November
<DynV> lmddgt
<DynV> well I'm interested in using my new gaming rig performance
<DynV> :)
<DynV> I hear unity 3D can do that
<elfy> I'd have no idea - don't use ubuntu, don't like unity
<damascene> Hi,
<damascene> Linux userpc 3.13.0-3-generic #18-Ubuntu SMP Mon Jan 13 19:11:13 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<damascene> I've problem that letter "R" does not appear when I type on Ubuntu search window
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<ikonia> !info openssh-server
<ubottu> openssh-server (source: openssh): secure shell (SSH) server, for secure access from remote machines. In component main, is optional. Version 1:6.4p1-2 (trusty), package size 260 kB, installed size 793 kB
<elijah> jtaylor: a day late but thank you!
<rohan> what is the expected kernel version for ubuntu 14.04?
<BluesKaj> rohan, right now it's 3.13.0-5 in the dailies
<rohan> BluesKaj: great, thanks. i was worried it was going to be kernel 3.12
#ubuntu+1 2014-01-24
<utusan> installed gnome-shell and loving it. but there seems to be no apps, search none.  I could use alt+F2 though.  installed indicator-applet-complete but no joy.  any idea? thanks
<holstein> could be gnome is broken
<holstein> utusan: have you used gnome before? you can press the "super" key, and you should get something that pops up.. theres no traditional menu AFAIK, if thats what you are missing
<utusan> when you click activites, the apps icon should show all apps, or on the search bar
<utusan> thanks for the super key tip though holstein
<holstein> utusan: sure.. i was just trying to help you get through the variables.. is it a new desktop environment that you are not familiar with? or is gnome broken in the testing version of ubuntu? or is it misconfigured?..
<utusan> holstein: it's an openbox/razorqt originally, 14.04.  just added gnome-shell right now and i'm using it now
<utusan> holstein: I log-in to classic and there's no application menu.  I wonder if anyone knows which pkg has this.
<Fudge> I want to file a bug against session manager, when one is logging out and has the confirmation to logout, what is best app to do it against
<Fudge> indicatgor-session
<rohan> why does saucy have firefox 26 already, but trusty is stuck on firefox 25?
<elfy> no idea why - but enable -proposed and upgrade f/f then disable -proposed again
<rohan> elfy: ah it's already in proposed? then i guess it will make its way in
<elfy> yea I assume it will eventually :p
<elfy> I seem to have v27 here
<rohan> 26 is the latest release. unless you're running a nightly
<elfy> nope
<elfy> ii  firefox        27.0~b2+buil amd64
<rohan> elfy: very weird
<rohan> b2 looks like beta2. what does apt-cache policy say,  where does it come from?
<mips> hi
<mips> How do I install gnome desktop on ubuntu 14.04, apparently gnome is in the repos
<mips> How do I install gnome desktop on ubuntu 14.04, apparently gnome is in the repos
<k1l> apt-get install gnome-shell?
<mips> kll will that install the entire thing and look like it would if I installed from the gnome iso?
<elfy> rohan: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6807592/
<k1l> mips: no, the gnome image got other repos enabled to not use the ubuntu gnome base, that is in some way different because of unity
<mips> kll http://www.webupd8.org/2014/01/gnome-shell-310-lands-in-ubuntu-1404.html
<mips> I'm installing ubuntu-gnome-desktop now, will see how it goes...
<mips> k1l http://www.webupd8.org/2014/01/gnome-shell-310-lands-in-ubuntu-1404.html
<mips> how do I edit grub in 14.04 need to change the defualt OS
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<supauli> _o/
<Daekdroom> yaaaay stuff broke
<Daekdroom>  libnss3 : Quebra: libnss3:i386 (!= 2:3.15.4-1ubuntu3) mas 2:3.15.3.1-1.1ubuntu1 está para ser instalado
<Daekdroom>  libnss3:i386 : Quebra: libnss3 (!= 2:3.15.3.1-1.1ubuntu1) mas 2:3.15.4-1ubuntu3 está para ser instalado
<Daekdroom> I'll sit back and wait
<simantov> test
<elfy> ing 1,2,3
<genii> !test
<ubottu> Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
#ubuntu+1 2014-01-25
<rohan> how do i verify that kubuntu 14.04 is actually trimming my SSD periodically?
<habanany> Vnc  bynary or gz ?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<longviewbits> In terms of stability first, and maintainability second... if using something outside the repos is what you're going to do, is a PPA better, or is doing build-dep for $PACKAGE and building it from source better?
<k1l> from source you cant get automatic updates. which you get if there is a new package t the PPA
<penguin42> longviewbits: I think that just comes down to where you're going to get the source from - if you're going to get the source from the PPA I'm not sure there is much in it; although I've seen PPAs that aren't rebuilt for new distro versions
#ubuntu+1 2014-01-26
<attrapereves> Hi, when downloading a torrent, my networking seems to die after a few minutes. I am unable to ping my router.
<attrapereves> Although ifconfig shows an ip address
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<penguin42> Hey BK
<BluesKaj> hi penguin42
<Fily> Dear friends, i'd liko to launch ubuntu 14.04 second alpha versio, as suggested in the mail written by Jonathan Riddel. Do you think it's better to download it on USB or to launch it from a virtual machine??
<penguin42> well trying it in a virtual machine does no harm
<Fily> penguin42, I would like to launch one of this ISO on an old laptop which I don't use anymore
<penguin42> Fily: Oh sure - then try it on a USB stick
<Fily> penguin42, I vave never saved an ISO un a USB. I don't know the process
<penguin42> ah
<penguin42> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<luca> Why when I launch the ISO 14.04 I use QEMU and not VIRTUAL MACHINE as Nicholas Skaggs suggested to us?
<Beldar> luca, You have to set up a virtual to use one.
<penguin42> luca: qemu is one part of the virtual-machine system qemu/kvm
<Beldar> depends I guess on what virtual you want to use
<luca> Beldar, the problem is that instead of opening Virtual Machine my laptop opens QEMU
<Beldar> luca, My virtual experience is in using virtualbox is all.
<luca> penguin42, now QEMU tells to me BUG: soft lockup - CPU#1 stuck for 22s!
<penguin42> luca: Yeh I've seen that a few times - it shouldn't generally happen
<luca> Beldar, the problem is that i cannot launch the ISO on Virtual Machine but only on QEMU and I cannot uninstall QEMU
<Beldar> luca, I have no knowledge of Virtual Machine, so not sure of the issue. I use vbox and launch the iso or install from it.
<luca> penguin42: now on QEMU I see "Code: a lot of numbers and letters"
<luca> Beldar: How can I use only vbox and not QEMU
<Beldar> luca, Download it make a machine and use it, pretty straight forward.
<penguin42> luca: vbox is just a different virtual machine system
<luca> Beldar: I downloaded it and I am able to open virtual machine but when I launch the ISO my laptop opens QEMU
<luca> penguin42, the problem is that i cannot follow the video of nicholas
<Beldar> luca, downloaded what, this is not vbox right? if it is I can help, otherwise not really. Virtual environments are in some sense similar, learning how to use any one takes a bit of effort, so trying vbox will have the same learning time as any other.
<luca> Beldar, I downloaded VirtualBox and installed it
<Beldar> luca, Did you make a machine and link the iso to it, and launch the iso from the vbox gui?
<luca> Beldar, I'd like to unistall and QEMU but I cannot because I don't know how to uninstall it
<luca> Beldar, I'm using TestDrive as Nicholas sussested in his video
<luca> Beldar, I clicked on Ubuntu Desktop - (Trusty)
<Beldar> luca, I would not just uninstall it as a response to it being defaulted to at the moment, but figure out what the correct use of whatever virtual you want.
<luca> Beldar, Nicholas clicked on Launch button on the testdrive
<Beldar> luca, Can you give us the link to that video.
<luca> Beldar, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JGZF6UHhl4I
<Beldar> luca, So what is your end goal here?
<luca> Beldar, I want to ask you why my laptop opens QEMU and not virtual box as in that video. Are you seeing the video?
<Beldar> luca, I have never used testdisk so I have no idea, personally I just do a full install of the development and run it. Looks kinda complex, I would would suggest you ask yourself what is the final goal as is this the easiest methodology.
<Beldar> and is*
<luca> Beldar, it' snot testdisk but testdrive. How can you do a full install of the development? Do you install on USB?
<luca> Beldar, I want to test ISO of Ubuntu and contribute to the tester group
<Beldar> luca, Yeah I use a usb, I have 3 versions of ubuntu and W8.1 on my SSD, I'm a longterm multibooter
<luca> Beldar. so you think that it's better to use USB than QEMU or virtualbox?
<Beldar> luca, Sure, contributing is a noble cause, again I would suggest you ask yourself do you have the actual skills to be effective. Myself a user of about 7 years, I started on open source don;t feel I have the skills to really contribute much to be honest, I just do support here on the areas I know.
<luca> Beldar, I only want to reproduce the video of nicholas but i cannot
<Beldar> I can't really help there I have not used all the tools is all luca
<luca> Beldar, thanks anyway
<Beldar> luca, No problem, you will figure it out. ;)
<luca> Beldar, Carla Sella suggested to me this video
<Beldar> luca, no prb.
<luca> Dear friends, could you give to me some advices to test ubuntu ISO for the first time? It is better to launch from DVD? Or from USB?
<penguin42> USB
<luca> penguin42, which kind of USB? How many GB?
<penguin42> luca: USB thumb drive, at least a bit bigger than the ISO you use
<luca> penguin42, the iso i want to launch are instable, like 14.04 i find them herehttp://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/308/builds/61829/testcases/1300/results
<luca> penguin42, i want to give my contribute to ubuntu testing new isos
<bekks> 14.04 is considered to be unstable, yet.
<bekks> erm, still.
<luca> bekks, the iso I want to launch is Alpha Second, do you know it?
<bekks> 14.04?
<luca> bekks, yes 14.04
<luca> bekks, did you receive the mail by Jonathan Riddel??
<bekks> If I did, it went into my spam folder, since I dont know him.
<luca> bekks, he is an important ubuntu developer http://jriddell.org/
<bekks> I know he doesnt know me - why should he email me?
<bekks> And what would he mail me? :)
<blocky> are 'daily' images actually produced daily?
<blocky> or just weekdays?
<bekks> daily :)
<bekks> Otherwise they would be named "workdays" :)
<blocky> lol
<blocky> these ones haven't been updated since friday http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<bekks> Which isnt that tragically, isnt it?
<blocky> hmm? I'm not complaining, just asking about process
<bekks> Normally, they are built daily - but there always may be circumstances which do not allow building, seeding, etc.
<blocky> okay thanks
<blocky> is there an updated list of bugs or is that basically the mailing list?
<bekks> I only use a current daily to install - and just used apt-get update / dist-upgrade, instead of reinstalling.
<blocky> I'm going to attempt to install the jan24 amd64 iso on my laptop
<attrapereves> Has anyone had problems with their network connection dying randomly?
 * penguin421 couldn't say today - I've been screwing around with my router
<attrapereves> Sometimes my wired connection will randomly die. Pinging anthing on the internet or on my local network does not work. Unplugging and replugging the ethernet cable does not work either.
<penguin421> attrapereves: OK, so check whether you can ping your cable/dsl router by IP address
<attrapereves> Doesn't work either. The only thing that fixes it is rebooting the computer.
<penguin421> attrapereves: hmm ok, so I'd check with ifconfig or ip addr   to see whether the interface is up and has the right IP address
<penguin421> wired or wireless?
<attrapereves> wired
<attrapereves> when I check ifconfig, an ip address still shows beside the device.
<attrapereves> Also, when I click Disconnect in the notification area, nothing happens.
<penguin421> attrapereves: difficult to know what to suggest, personally I'd get out tcpdump to see what's going on on the wire and check the logs for anything log
<penguin421> odd
<attrapereves> going through /var/log/syslog right now.
<attrapereves> Any idea what this error message means?
<attrapereves> NetworkManager[693]: <warn> nl_recvmsgs() error: (-33) Dump inconsistency detected, interrupted
<penguin421> no, never seen that
<penguin421> but it doesn't sound like actually network device
<attrapereves> Those of you who backup offsite, which service do you use?
<attrapereves> I've been using Amazon S3, but might try something else.
<tim`> is there something you need to do in 14.04 to make all the fonts not look horrendous in gnome?
<Beldar> tim`, Have you modified them already, mine look fine in the shell.
<tim`> no, actually i can only launch flashback gnome- im not sure whats going on with shell
<Beldar> tim`, How did you instal the flashback the commands for this and the shell have changed at times?
<tim`> i had it on an older install - and used do-release-upgrade -d
<tim`> flashback does work - it isnt pretty
<Beldar> tim`, So this is an upgrade from 13.10?
<tim`> i think it was actually from 12.04
<tim`> not sure though
<Beldar> tim`, Ah, I never upgrade so not sure, you might check that the upgrade installed all packages no errors, maybe run sudo apt-get -f install to check, did you modify the fonts in 12.04?
<tim`> i had to run that a few times to get it to finish but apt-get is happy now - i dont think i modified fonts at all in 12.04
<blocky> is this a problem?
<tim`> its wierd its not like a font issue i guess - the background for all menus is just white which is very strange
<tim`> and im not sure why shell wont start
<blocky> (ubiquity:6846): dconf-CRITICAL **: unable to create directory '/root/.cache/dconf': Permission denied.  dconf will not work properly.
<Beldar> tim`, You might try the guest account and see if this is the same there or make a new user in users and check there as well to confirm whether it may be this account only
<tim`> yeah thats a good idea lets see here
<Beldar> blocky, Context?
<Beldar> tim`, If you loaded a graphic driver it will not follow a upgrade.
<tim`> yeah i already fixed that
<tim`> glxgears runs fine
<tim`> and xv rendering
<blocky> Beldar: just happened to notice it in the small terminal embedded in the installer while installing from livecd session
<tim`> guest account behavior appears to be the same
<Beldar> blocky, with a quick search I found this bug report, not sure if it is an answer though. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/989968
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 989968 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Installer error: Unable to create '/root/cache/dconf'; dconf will not work properly." [Undecided,Confirmed]
<tim`> ahhhhg - ok i think maybe i needed to add a apt gpg key and dist-upgrade another 1988 packages :}
<tim`> do-release-upgrade did not add the 3B4FE6A.... key
<Beldar> tim`, These PPA's
<blocky> Beldar: thanks, installation did not complain and seems to have booted correctly, so I won't worry too much
<tim`> im kind of supprised i can launch gnome at all in this clusterfuck of a state lol
<luca> What do you need for testing ISO?
<bekks> "testing" what exactly?
<luca> ISO release of ubuntu
<luca> for instance 14.04
<bekks> Define "testing".
<bekks> What do you want to "test"?
<luca> bekks, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JGZF6UHhl4I
<bekks> I'm not going to watch a video.
<luca> I want to reproduce this
<bekks> Then describe "this" in one sentence please :)
<luca> He is testing ubuntu release with testdrive and virtualbox
<bekks> Then your question is answered. You need Virtualbox, you need to create a vm, and you need to install your vm using the ISO.
<luca> I installed testdrive and also virtualbox but my laptop open QEMU instead of vbox
<bekks> Then start vbox, and not qemu and not testdrive.
<luca> bekks, you can start vbox but when you launch the iso my laptop opens QEMU
<Beldar> blocky, Yeah I would treat it the same.
<bekks> luca: You never "launch an ISO".
<bekks> luca: You start Virtualbox, you create a vm, you attach the ISO to your VM, and then you start the VM. No qemu or testdrive involved at all.
<luca> beeks, i clicked on button Launch on testdrive
<bekks> luca: Did you read what I just wrote?
<luca> bekks, where can i find how virtualbox works
<bekks> luca: In the virtualbox documentation on www.virtualbox.org
#ubuntu+1 2015-01-19
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Malsasa> Hello. I am testing Vivid i386 on my ASUS X44C 2 GB RAM. I found some application icons (Amazon and Appearance icons) bigger then others in menu. You can see my screenshot at https://restava.files.wordpress.com/2015/01/screenshot-from-2015-01-17-163757.png. Is it a bug? May I file it on Launchpad? Thank you.
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<kbroulik> when installing krita, the binary isnt installed, sudo apt-get install krita but when I try to launch krita it doesnt exist :/ only some calligra apps were installed
<trism> kbroulik: you should probably file a bug, krita and krita-data are mostly empty, definitely seems broken
#ubuntu+1 2015-01-20
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<johnjohn101> ha ha can't change background with settings
<trism> johnjohn101: it is actually working, in the sense that the setting is updated, but for some reason nautilus doesn't seem to be listening for the change, if you log out/back in or restart nautilus it is updated
<johnjohn101> trism: i assume there is a bug for it.
<trism> johnjohn101: bug 1405867
<ubottu> bug 1405867 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "Settings > Appearance > Wallpaper does not change wallpaper" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1405867
<johnjohn101> i couldn't find it in launchpad\
#ubuntu+1 2015-01-21
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Greetings folks
#ubuntu+1 2015-01-22
<lordievader> Good morning.
<elfy> morning lordievader :)
<lordievader> Hey elfy, how are you?
<elfy> good thanks - just pottering about for a bit - you?
<lordievader> Waking up, decided to see if I can get vino into xrdp.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
#ubuntu+1 2015-01-23
<soee> good morning
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<GeoMint> hello. my laptop's wlan0 is down. i have xubuntu 15.04 and i last updated two days ago and it was closed from the update.
<GeoMint> i have Qualcomm Atheros AR9485 Wireless Network Adapter
<GeoMint> my drivr is ath9k
<GeoMint> when i connect wired cable it connects right to my computer.
<GeoMint> can you hel me?
<GeoMint> help*
<sterns> hello, I am attempting to install the new alpha2 ubuntu gnome release.  J
<sterns> I'm dealing with the USB boot issue describe here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/usb-creator/+bug/1325801
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1325801 in usb-creator (Ubuntu Utopic) "failed to boot from USB disk with error: gfxboot.c32: not a COM32R Image boot:" [Critical,Triaged]
<sterns> has this issue been resolved?
<trism> sterns: have you tried unetbootin? doesn't look like that issue is resolved, but I've noticed in the past simliar issues creating usbs with usb-creator of newer ubuntus on older ubuntus, but unetbootin almost always works for me
<sterns> trism: unetbootin is my tool of choice and that is what I was using.  I'm trying dd method now, and BTW I have confirmed proper checksum.
<sterns> I'm using utopic to create the image
<sterns> image complete... I'll report back later
<elfy> bah not quick enough ... with unetbootin tab then use unetbootindefault and it should boot
<BluesKaj_> trism, have you tried dd the image to the usb stick
<BluesKaj_> oops sterns rather
<BluesKaj_> heh..too late anyway..poor typing skills does it every time :)
<BluesKaj_> elfy, someone suggested dd to me the other day and it worked, much faster than unetbootin or usb-creator
<elfy> yea - works for me - I just don't like recommending it to people if I'm not sure they'll get syntax right :)
<elfy> I did some testing of burning tools yesterday - the gnome-disks one worked every time
<BluesKaj_> elfy, understood , but I had a lot more trouble with unetbootin than dd, of the command string has to be correct, but there are plenty of tuts and examples if one googles
<elfy> yep
<BluesKaj_> of course
<sterns> alright... back... the dd method worked properly to create a bootable image from the ISO
<sterns> Installation went off without a hitch.
#ubuntu+1 2015-01-24
<arun> guys, can anyone get me a screenshot of vividvervet?
<TheBigDeal> is there any solution to this bug here : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-release-upgrader/+bug/1395580
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1409555 in ubuntu-release-upgrader (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1395580 drop extras.ubuntu.com" [High,In progress]
<lordievader> Good morning.
<TheBigDeal> morgen.
<TheBigDeal> any idea?
<lordievader> TheBigDeal: There is nothing you can do about that. If it doesn't exist, it doesn't exist.
<TheBigDeal> lordievader, hmm :(
<TheBigDeal> lordievader, some people are using the vivid vervet currently, what's happening?
<TheBigDeal> i mean, how did they download it?
<lordievader> TheBigDeal: They downloaded the iso or upgraded from 14.10.
<lordievader> I think I upgraded mine.
<TheBigDeal> upgraded from 14.10?
<TheBigDeal> how?
<lordievader> TheBigDeal: sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<lordievader> TheBigDeal: You do know release upgrades may break at random moments, right?
<TheBigDeal> lordievader, i'm using that command to upgrade
<TheBigDeal> but the result is the bug i mentioned
<lordievader> TheBigDeal: Disable the extras repo.
<TheBigDeal> lordievader, how?
<lordievader> TheBigDeal: Are you sure you want to be running a development version? IMO you should be able to fix minor problems like this if you want to run a development version.
<TheBigDeal> alright buddy thank you very much :D
<arun> guys, can anyone get me a screenshot of vividvervet?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<mzilikazi> BluesKaj: the driver manager was successful
<BluesKaj> mzilikazi, I launched it with kcmshell4 kcm_driver_manager in the krunner/run command
<mzilikazi> BluesKaj: same here - it launched and worked for AMD graphics accelerators from fglrx-updates
<arun> hi guys, can anyone please get me a screenshot of 15.04's unity ?
<arun> desktop ..
<arun> hello, anyone around? please ..
<foormea> hi
<foormea>  running kubuntu 15.04. i installed isc-dhcp-server and tftpd-hpa, in order to create a netboot server, but tftp fails. i did it with no issues on 14.10 (all works), but with 15.04, i can successfully tftp localhost and retrieve files, but if i tftp <interface's IP address>, it just won't transfer. port is open and there's no firewall issue. can you think of anything that might be wrong?
<arun> hello, anyone around? please ..
<arun> hi guys, can anyone please get me a screenshot of 15.04's unity ?
<foormea> arun: sorry, i'm on kubuntu/plasma5
<arun> foormea: ok, can you please send me a capture?
<foormea> arun: mh, yeah, i guess. hang on
<foormea> arun: http://reho.st/self/3c222699d2300e2052edca3758db94f9ac6f41a3.png
<foormea> arun: i quite like the design of plasma5. it's quite buggy though right now, but kinda usable if you're not too fussy
<penguin42> hmm my VV install isn't happy at all in a VM
#ubuntu+1 2015-01-25
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<penguin42> Hey BK
<BluesKaj> hey penguin42
<foormea> hi. running (k)ubuntu 15.04, i'm just noticing that my man pages are absolutely ugly, the formatting is terrible. is it the same on your side?
#ubuntu+1 2016-01-25
<terratoma> is latest ubuntu beta systemd only ?
<k1l_> i think so
<lordievader> Good morning.
<lotuspsychje> Snowstorm: you sure you have graphics drivers installed correctly?
<Snowstorm> lotuspsychje: I think so, but I can try to install the latest firmware and drivers using the stuff at 01.org.
<lotuspsychje> Snowstorm: can you pastebin sudo lshw -C video please
<Snowstorm> Sure thing lotuspsychje: http://pastebin.com/vaNaNpXR
<lotuspsychje> ok skylake
<lotuspsychje> !bug | Snowstorm
<ubottu> Snowstorm: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<lotuspsychje> Snowstorm: try to add syslog, dmesg, lshw etc to give the devs as much information
<lotuspsychje> Snowstorm: maybe a picture link of the glitch too?
<Snowstorm> lotuspsychje: http://imgur.com/a/XKFC0 Hovering over the scrollbar on the first image.
<lotuspsychje> Snowstorm: did you have this glitch in other ubuntu versions?
<Snowstorm> lotuspsychje: Not sure, I can test 15.10 now, used 16.04 as it had some firmware that 15.10 was missing.
<lotuspsychje> Snowstorm: well you can add this bug to xenial allright
<lotuspsychje> but not sure against wich package
<lotuspsychje> as its a screen flaw, perhaps the xorg intel
<Snowstorm> lotuspsychje: Ok, I will do that. Thanks for helping, but can I ask for one more thing? There is a package that is somewhat common to use that is missing for php7 in 16.04, and it's not in Debian unstable either, is there any way to see if it's planned or not? Would suck if it was forgotten.
<lotuspsychje> !info php xenial
<ubottu> php (source: php-defaults): server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (default). In component universe, is optional. Version 23 (xenial), package size 2 kB, installed size 10 kB
<lotuspsychje> !info php5 xenial
<ubottu> php5 (source: php5): server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (metapackage). In component main, is optional. Version 5.6.16+dfsg-1ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 1 kB, installed size 10 kB
<lotuspsychje> Snowstorm: we will have to wait what version they will add to xenial final release..
<Snowstorm> !info php-apcu xenial
<ubottu> Package php-apcu does not exist in xenial
<lotuspsychje> Snowstorm: but as you know its recommended to only use php version meant for xenial right
<lotuspsychje> !latest | Snowstorm
<ubottu> Snowstorm: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<Snowstorm> !info php7.0 xenial
<ubottu> php7.0 (source: php7.0): server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (metapackage). In component universe, is optional. Version 7.0.2-4 (xenial), package size 1 kB, installed size 9 kB
<lotuspsychje> oh right
<Snowstorm> lotuspsychje: The PHP7 package is there, but there is no apcu packaged for it, form what I can see.
<lotuspsychje> !info php7
<ubottu> Package php7 does not exist in xenial
<lotuspsychje> !info php7.0
<ubottu> php7.0 (source: php7.0): server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (metapackage). In component universe, is optional. Version 7.0.2-4 (xenial), package size 1 kB, installed size 9 kB
<Snowstorm> lotuspsychje: The guy who usually packages php and stuff is quite active, so I guess he's on it: https://launchpad.net/~ondrej/+archive/ubuntu/php
<lotuspsychje> Snowstorm: nice one
<Snowstorm> Does anyone know when 4.4 will hit Xenial? I currently have a wierd Broadcom wifi ward that's not supported before 4.4
<lotuspsychje> Snowstorm: last of this month
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-image-generic xenial
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.3.0.7.8 (xenial), package size 2 kB, installed size 11 kB
<lotuspsychje> still 4.3 atm :p
<Snowstorm> Yeah, I have to stick with the mainline for wily until then if I want wifi. Ordered a new card, but I guess the 4.4 kernel will hit before that then. :)
<lotuspsychje> Snowstorm: yeah end of the month it should come
<Snowstorm> Looks like 16.04 will be a nice release. :)
<lotuspsychje> yeah mate, i got it running on desktop stable as rock already
<Snowstorm> I really like that stuff like PHP7 is packaged, and everything seems stable, with the exception of some small graphical glitches and a strange file explorer. :)
<lotuspsychje> ok i dont use php too much myself, but glad you like it
<Snowstorm> lotuspsychje: Om, not sure what package I should tag in the bug report, cause the behavior seems to be like that everywhere for me, not just in the terminal. But other places(like the file manager) has a white background so it does not show. Where does the scrollbars come from? :/
<lotuspsychje> Snowstorm: tags will be added by the devs
<Snowstorm> Snowstorm: Ok. :)
<Snowstorm> Is this an ok bugreport? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/1537766
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1537766 in xorg (Ubuntu) "Graphical glitch with scrollbars" [Undecided,New]
<lotuspsychje> Snowstorm: lemme check mate
<Snowstorm> I was thinking I would report what I find, but I don't want to create a mess.
<lotuspsychje> Snowstorm: thats look allrighty mate
<lotuspsychje> Snowstorm: lets hope it gets solved soon
<Snowstorm> Ok, thanks lotuspsychje, you're really helpful. :)
<lotuspsychje> Snowstorm: the same counts for you, as you helping the community with this
<lotuspsychje> Snowstorm: in april we might have a nice n shiny rockstable xenial :p
<Snowstorm> lotuspsychje: I hope so, I'm planning to put xenial on a bunch of servers as it has PHP7 packaged, I'm so sick of compiling and using ppa's. :)
<lotuspsychje> Snowstorm: yeah ppa's arent very recommended to use...
<lotuspsychje> Snowstorm: here the server daily: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-server/daily/current/
<lotuspsychje> Snowstorm: but not recommended for production in this stage :p
<lotuspsychje> only test and bug
<Snowstorm> lotuspsychje: Is there any differences on desktop and server? It's the same package versions, right? :) I planned to test on Xenial with php7, but I guess I have to wait until the package I need is there. :)
<lotuspsychje> Snowstorm: yeah everything 16.04 should be able to download packages from the repo
<lotuspsychje> Snowstorm: but server will not have gui bu default of course, and contain other packages then desktop
<lotuspsychje> by
<Snowstorm> I know. :)
<lotuspsychje> Snowstorm: so our php7.0 package shows optional, also download to your server
<Snowstorm> What do you mean lotuspsychje?
<lotuspsychje> !info php7.0 | Snowstorm
<ubottu> Snowstorm: php7.0 (source: php7.0): server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (metapackage). In component universe, is optional. Version 7.0.2-4 (xenial), package size 1 kB, installed size 9 kB
<lotuspsychje> Snowstorm: optional= means not installed by default
<lotuspsychje> Snowstorm: you server edition will also need to download it if wanna use
<Snowstorm> lotuspsychje: Oh, yeah. I think there is too much stuff included already :P
<lotuspsychje> Snowstorm: looks like the server edition is 706mb iso
<lotuspsychje> Snowstorm: might be interesting for you to check whats inside already :p
<lotuspsychje> Snowstorm: maybe with a virtualbox?
<Snowstorm> lotuspsychje: I usually use minimal images, so I just have to install what I need and not uninstall a bunch of packages. :)
<lotuspsychje> Snowstorm: oh well minimal is a bit advanced right
<lotuspsychje> Snowstorm: i like more a stripdown method, but thats a flavor everyone can choose right
<Snowstorm> lotuspsychje: I love the desktop images, but I have no idea why there are so many packages on the server images. :P
<lotuspsychje> Snowstorm: well i guess a default server needs alot of stuff by default, to be secure and have good basics...
<lotuspsychje> Snowstorm: but i think you best ask this in #ubuntu-server im not familliar enough
<Snowstorm> Do you know what's new in Xenial? :) I'
<lotuspsychje> Snowstorm: on server no
<Snowstorm> lotuspsychje: I was thinking of the desktop version. :)
<lotuspsychje> Snowstorm: oh, all kinds of candy comming our way :p
<Snowstorm> Just ned packages, 4.4 kernel and systemd? :)
<Snowstorm> new*
<lotuspsychje> Snowstorm: new firefox, new libreoffice version, new package versions all around yes
<lotuspsychje> Snowstorm: a new usb creator app
<lotuspsychje> Snowstorm: gnome software instead of ubuntu software center
<lotuspsychje> unity8/mir
<Snowstorm> Is mir coming? :O
<lotuspsychje> in testphase
<Snowstorm> Ok. :)
<lotuspsychje> well i think full release will be 16.10
<lotuspsychje> Snowstorm: but im testing unity8 already on xenial atm
<Snowstorm> I hate the current software center, I'ts so slow and...unusable. :(
<lotuspsychje> Snowstorm: looks like the simple ubuntu touch version right now
<Snowstorm> Good thing it gets changed. :)
<lotuspsychje> Snowstorm: yeah i agree
<bp0> hello
<bp0> is there any way to get the old file copy/move window back in 16.04?
<k1l_> you mean that? http://i.stack.imgur.com/CxEC4.png
<k1l_> i think that is related to the used nautils version
<bp0> yes, please
<k1l_> its nautilus 3.18 now
<bp0> does that mean it is not possible?
<k1l_> i think you would need to manually downgrade (which will brake things) or manually package a new nautilus with the old dialog.
<bp0> that is sad
#ubuntu+1 2016-01-26
<Cenezo> Can someone here just confirm a bug for me? In a standard Xenial setup, live USB or virtualbox: CTRL + ALT + T -> Is the area around the scrollbar strange? White/grey, but OK if you hover? Reported it as a bug but was told it's meant to be like that :S
<lotuspsychje> Cenezo: i had a user with a scrollbar issue here yesterday
<Cenezo> lotuspsychje, That was me. :)
<lotuspsychje> ah lol snowstorm?
<Cenezo> lotuspsychje, Yeah, that's right. :)
<lotuspsychje> kk
<lotuspsychje> Cenezo: no report from a dev on the bug yet?
<Cenezo> lotuspsychje: I got an answer saying it was ment to be like that..
<lotuspsychje> right..
<Cenezo> meant*
<Cenezo> I opened it up again, and tested on more computers, and in virtualbox. I have same problem in virtualbox, so I guess everyone has the problem.
<lotuspsychje> Cenezo: well lets see what the dev says after your last question
<ChibaPet> Xenial broke my computer. Should I open a bug? (Specifically, the installer bails on a macbook11,1.)
<ChibaPet> Specifically, I downloaded today's desktop / amd64 image, booted it, and ran the installer. Reproducing now so I can have the exact error message.
<k1l_> yeah. bug filing is a good solution.
<k1l_> but if there is a fix for apple hardware, who knows
<ChibaPet> Mm, dunno. It's not a huge deal if there isn't, but it might be an easy fix.
<ChibaPet> Sadly, I forgot my USB ethernet dongle at home, and wifi is unsupported, so I'll capture some relevant text by hand.
<ChibaPet> Hm. Makes me think I should try the server install too, as the traceback dies in Python gui code.
<ChibaPet> Hm. I really need to capture this programmatically, as it's way way too much to type out. Here's where I'm halting for now: https://bpaste.net/show/2e4035bac8fb
<ChibaPet> I'm going to snag today's server install and then I'll run the gui install from home again, where I'll have a usable USB ethernet dongle so I can more easily capture all the output.
<ChibaPet> If I use their "submit a bug" button, will that prompt me for launchpad creds, and/or can I later add more detail, or does that fire off something to some closed process?
<tomreyn> compare to this https://ubuntu-mate.community/t/6-04-will-not-install-on-my-machine/3363
<tomreyn> (search for "secureboot"on this page)
<ChibaPet> That looks like the same error to me.
<tomreyn> yes, do a media check if you havent
<tomreyn> last time i used ubuntu-bug AKA apport it would not require me to provide credentials, but this iis years ago now.
<ChibaPet> Well. Alright. I think the issue is with the Mac's EFI issues.
<ChibaPet> s/issues/oddities/
<ChibaPet> but I will verify the image.
<tomreyn> disabling efi is not an option, i assume?
<ChibaPet> I don't believe so, on a Mac.
<tomreyn> i dont know mac hardware nor firmware well, so no idea
<ChibaPet> Mm. It's definitely worth a bug report, as it should be relatively straightforward to vet function input more strictly.
<ChibaPet> This is where strictly-typed languages win. That kind of error can only exist with loose typing.
<ChibaPet> Alright, off to commute, and I'll submit the bug report once home. I'll pop in again with results if I have any.
#ubuntu+1 2016-01-27
<Gasher^> Hi everyone. Where can I download Ubuntu Personal image, as opposed to the one with Unity 7?
<goddard> will i be prevented from upgrading to 16.04 if i am running a custom kernel?
<goddard> should i uninstall the nvidia driver from the website
<Daekdroom> goddard, no, but the kernel - might - not work with 16.04. If it doesn't boot, try the default 16.04 kernel.
<Daekdroom> As for the nvidia driver, I'd recommend it.
<Daekdroom> (uninstalling)
<goddard> Daekdroom: ok ill give it a shot
<z4sk4> hi somebody have installed kubuntu 16.04?
<z4sk4> imposiible install for me in virtualbox, i open a bug, but  still cant install it...
<z4sk4> i opened 2 weeks ago
<z4sk4> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1535323
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1535323 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Installer Crashed in the third step when in click Continue (prepare) kde_ui.py ubi-prepare.py" [Undecided,New]
<lordievader> z4sk4: That is a known bug, as a workaround you could use the net-installer or upgrade from wily.
<z4sk4> lordievader: thanks, with net installer work then? what it means wily?
<lordievader> z4sk4: Wily is 15.10 ;)
<z4sk4> lordievader: oh! ok ok, with a dist upgrade on 15.10 i can get 14.04?
<z4sk4> cool
<z4sk4> 16.04*
<lordievader> Yes, with a 'sudo do-release-upgrade -d' on Wily you upgrade to Xenial (16.04).
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-image-generic xenial
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.3.0.7.8 (xenial), package size 2 kB, installed size 11 kB
<ChibaPet> !info grub
<ubottu> grub (source: grub): GRand Unified Bootloader (Legacy version). In component main, is optional. Version 0.97-29ubuntu67 (xenial), package size 192 kB, installed size 787 kB
<ChibaPet> !info grub2
<ubottu> grub2 (source: grub2): GRand Unified Bootloader, version 2 (dummy package). In component universe, is extra. Version 2.02~beta2-35 (xenial), package size 2 kB, installed size 16 kB
<ChibaPet> \o/
#ubuntu+1 2016-01-28
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-image-generic xenial
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.3.0.7.8 (xenial), package size 2 kB, installed size 11 kB
<lotuspsychje> !info ricochet xenial
<ubottu> Package ricochet does not exist in xenial
<PowerKiller> wtf kek
<lotuspsychje> !info ricochet-im xenial
<ubottu> ricochet-im (source: ricochet-im): anonymous metadata-resistant instant messaging. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.1-2 (xenial), package size 898 kB, installed size 4582 kB
<lotuspsychje> PowerKiller: there it is
<PowerKiller> !info ricochet-im wily
<ubottu> Package ricochet-im does not exist in wily
<PowerKiller> wtf
<bipolar> I've hit a weird oom issue with the network install of 16.04. The command /sbin/modprobe --ignore-install snd-rawmidi is using up all the ram. It starts at the same time as the grub install does. Systemd processes are also using a lot of ram. This installation is in Virutalbox, and I do have a custom preseed. I have a video capture of the process and the kernel panic. I've tried blacklisting the snd-rawmidi module, via kernel command line, but it didn't
<bipolar> solve the issue. I'm going to try an install with the standard preseed and see if it works.
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-image-generic xenial
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.3.0.7.8 (xenial), package size 2 kB, installed size 11 kB
<sweetlew> Hello. Does anybody know when ubuntu-mate 16.04 Alpha 2 is coming out? I thought it was supposed to be today, but I could be mistaken.
<ikonia> sweetlew: 16.04
<ikonia> is it April ?
<sweetlew> ikonia: That's for main release. I'm an alpha/beta tester, and I remember seeing something about Alpha 2 being out today for opt-in flavors, but I'm not sure to Ubuntu Mate was one of them or not.
<ikonia> sweetlew: you mean the specific packages ?
<sweetlew> ikonia: Yeah, I guess.
<ikonia> have a look in the package manager, see if they have been released to the pre-release builds ?
<ChibaPet> Looking at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-server/daily/current/ I note that the amd64 images are all dated from the 11th. Is there an online resource I can check to look at commit history for a particular package in Xenail?
<ChibaPet> Xenial
<jtaylor> ChibaPet: check the package changelog in launchpad
<jtaylor> ChibaPet: that the dailies are a bit outdated doesn't matter unless you want to save bandwidth
<jtaylor> just apt update; apt dist-upgrade after installation
<jtaylor> and if you want to save bandwidth don't use +1
<ChibaPet> jtaylor: The package in question for me is GRUB, so the install media not having the bits I want might be an issue.
<jtaylor> ah ok that is the exception ;)
<ChibaPet> I want to explore ZFS root and from the versions noted in a couple bugs, Xenial will have the right stuff - but I'm thinking it might have gone in after the 11th.
<ChibaPet> I'm thinking a changelog will show me when the relevant bits went it. Worst case, I also found a list of feature flags that are problematic, so I could maybe work around that.
<jtaylor> what are you looking for?
<jtaylor> "Backport various ZFS improvements from trunk" ?
<ChibaPet> !info grub2
<ubottu> grub2 (source: grub2): GRand Unified Bootloader, version 2 (dummy package). In component universe, is extra. Version 2.02~beta2-35 (xenial), package size 2 kB, installed size 16 kB
<ChibaPet> jtaylor: Yes.
<ChibaPet> Sorry, was on the phone too. I can dig up the specific bug report that noted changes being cherrypicked.
<ChibaPet> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/1530457
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1530457 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "grub2: cherry-pick support for ZFS pool feature flags, bugfixes" [High,Fix released]
<jtaylor> that seem to have gone ine jan 23.
<ChibaPet> Alright, I'll want to wait for a new ISO to be generated then, I think.
<ChibaPet> Backing off from the details, I was curious about version control logs, but you're saying Launchpad has those...? Looking.
<ChibaPet> Argh, I'm on the wrong box to log in. I'll have to fire up my laptop presently. Anyway, thanks for the confirmation/pointers! I have to say, Ubuntu feels a bit like coming home after years of Debian.
<jtaylor> launchpad does not always display everything, often you also want to check the debian changelog: e.g. https://tracker.debian.org/pkg/grub2
<ChibaPet> Will Ubuntu always match version numbers, or is there a chance things will be ported from Debian piecemeal?
<ChibaPet> I'm quite new to Ubuntu organizationally.
<jtaylor> sometimes, but during development one usually tries to import from debian as much as possible
<jtaylor> most of the time its the debian package + some small changes in ubuntuX marked package revisions
<ChibaPet> Sounds reasonable.
#ubuntu+1 2016-01-29
<furkan> is anybody else having trouble with their keyboard media keys?
<furkan> i'm not sure how to reproduce it, but for the 2nd time now they've stopped working...
<MoPac> Hello. I'm trying to test out a live session with unity8-mir-desktop-session in 16.04 (latest image). When I log in as the Unity8 user, I get a system crash with a segfault. Is this expected in a live session?
<MoPac> The only other thing "wrong" with the session as far as I can tell is that lvm2 won't configure on update (even though I remounted the root directory as rw), but I don't know if the Mir session depends on that
<lotuspsychje> MoPac: unity8 running fine here on xenial desktop
<lotuspsychje> MoPac: of course in this stage things can break, maybe file a bug for it?
<lotuspsychje> MoPac: its also not the final unity8 yet neither, looks more like the ubuntu touch version right now
<MoPac> lotuspsychje : is it likely to be related to the lvm problem?
<lotuspsychje> MoPac: not sure mate, but if it doesnt crash in unity7?
<lotuspsychje> !bug | MoPac i would file one in this stage
<ubottu> MoPac i would file one in this stage: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<MoPac> Unity7 seems alright. When I log out and then log into the Unity8 session, the screen just goes black. Dmesg says segfault at 0 ip 00007f7ed7cc500f sp 00007ffc17d965b0 error 4 in libmirclient.so.9[7f7ed7c72000+8c000]
<MoPac> I'll report it
<lotuspsychje> yeah it be best mate
<lotuspsychje> MoPac: sure you got correct drivers for graphics installed right?
<MoPac> lotuspsychje: I mean, I haven't done anything to the graphics stack of the live usb specifically -- just update, dist-upgrade, add the universe/proposed, and install the unity8 session
<lotuspsychje> ok mate
<lotuspsychje> MoPac: try the bug and youl see what the devs say
<goddard> looks like 16.04 is having issues connecting to hidden networks
<goddard> I can add them, but the "connect" button is always disabled
<goddard> I always have to sudo iwconfig wlp3s0 essid "SSID NAME"
<goddard> Does ubuntu-desktop depend on Nautilus?
<teward> goddard: i think it might, you could check the dependencies list
<teward> goddard: confirmed, it does:
<Daekdroom> I think it's a recommend.
<goddard> oh anyone know the reason why?
<goddard> i like Dolphin
<goddard> is it the trash icon?
<goddard> is that the only reason?
<Daekdroom> Nevermind. I've checked it and it's a dependency indeed.
<Daekdroom> I think uninstalling Nautilus might break the Unity desktop.
<goddard> oh like the actual desktop
<goddard> like the wall paper or something?
<Daekdroom> Yeah. The desktop icons, etc.
<goddard> is the new unity going to have this situation?
<Daekdroom> No idea. I hope not. I don't think it'd make much sense either, given they're making something new instead of building on top of GNOME.
<goddard> Daekdroom: yeah thats cool
<goddard> ill look forward to that then
#ubuntu+1 2016-01-30
<spm_draget> Xenial #Alpha 2 is not yet feature-freeze, I know. But out of curiosity: Does it use the main (currently alpha) xenial repository and when it is officially released, an 'apt-get dist-upgrade' will get me to the very same state as the official release*, or is there anything special happening that would make it better to use a clean install from the official install media?  (* Configurations might change due to updated packages… but
<spm_draget>  I assume could just use the pakcage maintainer verison or carefully merge my existing changes into the new one.)
<spm_draget> I.e. for testing in a non-productive environment, can I install the alpha and use the same installe once it is stable for my production server?
<spm_draget> *April
<ikonia> I thought it was in feature freeze
<ikonia> thought that happened a while ago
<spm_draget> ikonia: According to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseSchedule 18th Feb
<spm_draget> I am just a fan of 'clean installs'. I do not mind if here and there some package version still changes for my setup. I am used to rolling-release distributions on my personal computers :P I am just wondering if it makes sense to configure 16.04 already or if I should better reinstall anyways in april.
<ikonia> I'd expect a clean install
<ikonia> I certainly wouldn't want to roll forward from this early a release stage
<spm_draget> Why not? It is not very likely that anything deeply wired into the system will change. More likely some apache 2.4.x to 2.4.y updates or some kernel bump, nothing that should cause major issues
<Daekdroom> spm_draget, you can certainly use 'dist-upgrade' to get to the official release.
<Daekdroom> In fact, that might not even be necessary. It's only needed when a package installed has dependency changes due to an update, I think.
<Daekdroom> (but it's very likely you'll need it at some point, instead of 'upgrade'; that may happen even when you're using a stable version)
<darkduke> why unity8 use qt?
<darkduke> i don't think it is a good idea
<spm_draget> Daekdroom: Okay, thanks. Then I will play around with Xenial and if I am happy in april, use it for production
<MoPac> Hello. I'm running into a problem that prevents me from trying a Mir/Unity8 session using a live USB with 16.04.  I've reported the bug here (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8-desktop-session/+bug/1539811) and was hoping that someone might be able to glance at it and see if there is anything obvious I should try? (Trying to mount the disk as rw? Not expecting this to work at all..?)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1539811 in unity8-desktop-session (Ubuntu) "Unity8-mir session fails to load on login; lightdm restart required (live USB)" [Undecided,New]
<philinux> MoPac;~ you'll get more assistance here. http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=427
<Voyage> Is 16.04 LTS?
<Voyage> I just did release upgrade and it installed 16.04 from 14.04
<MoPac> Voyage: Yes, it is to be the LTS release. (But it's only in Alpha now).
<Voyage> I just did release upgrade and it installed 16.04 from 14.04. isnt that strange
<MoPac> Voyage: In your software and updates app, under the "updates" tab, do you have "pre-release" checked?
<Voyage> iam on console only
<Voyage> any ways, how to know policy of an app. the version..
<MoPac> try "nano /etc/apt/sources.list.distUpgrade"
<MoPac> Actually, I didn't see the "proposed" change in that file when I did it in the app; I'll go see if I can figure out where it get changed
<MoPac> okay, looks like the change would just be in the sources.list file
<MoPac> So use nano or whatever text viewer to look at /etc/apt/sources.list
<Voyage> hm
<MoPac> And see if (probably toward the bottom) there is a "proposed" repository that is active rather than #commented out
<Voyage> but this only shows sources list. not pre released or LTS etc choice
<MoPac> I'm not 100% sure that this would be the culprit, but I'm curious if it is
<Voyage> ok
<Voyage> where is database.yml
<ChibaPet> Where would op abuse like that best be reported?
<k1l_> ChibaPet: op abuse is a harsh word. but you can report it in #ubuntu-ops and if that doesnt satisfy you you can email the ubuntu IRC council
<k1l_> (like its mentioned in the guidelines)
<ChibaPet> k1l_: Thank you. I'll fire off an email later.
<k1l_> (and if you mean voyage: he has a long track record of causing issues with trolling)
<ChibaPet> Ah, that would inform the situation more. I was unaware of that.
#ubuntu+1 2017-01-23
<Volkodav> Hi! I have this strange behaviour with log outs and log ins as different user - once I lock the screen and come back it redirects me 3 times stating "session is locked and you will be redirected to login screen" and then it goes to black screen with blinking white cursor. Dead end. Anybody similar behavior?
<flocculant> Volkodav: what flavour?
<flocculant> I know we're seeing oddities in xubuntu
#ubuntu+1 2017-01-24
<CryptoSiD> Hi, im on zesty and after apt-get udate im getting: W: Ignoring Provides line with non-equal DepCompareOp for package wine
<CryptoSiD> i dont get why?
<CryptoSiD> i dont even have wine installed
#ubuntu+1 2017-01-25
<tsimonq2> I can confirm what CryptoSiD said this morning.
<tsimonq2> Needs to be fixed.
<CryptoSiD> it's already fixed on my side
<budRich> hello people, i think i might have bricked my internal emmc storage when trying to install 17.04... I think this error from syslog is related: mmc1: error -84 whilst initialising MMC card
<nacc> budRich: if you used a non-standard ubunut, (linuxium?) you will need to contact them for support, presumably, as they seem to provide their own kerenl
<budRich> yes i am in contact with the linuxium dev. he said i should repartition the mmc in gparted and install a previous build or 17.04 wo encryption... but the mmc doesnt show up in gparted...
<budRich> but a .ubuntu. boot option shows up above the install usb...
<budRich> also i get failed to boot ubuntu, when booting wo usb..
<budRich> nacc: but in general if i would not have used linuxium. do you have any ideas on how to access (reformat (i dont care for dataloss)) the mmc?
<nacc> budRich: if the kernel is reporting a failure like you mentioned, then you won't be able to, afaict, with any tools. Can you use 16.10 instead?
<budRich> i only have one computer, and it is this with broken emmc, im using liveCD (usb) now, dont know if its possible to fix a new usb (16.10) wo other computer.
<budRich> nacc: do you think a liveCD/USB installation with 16.10 would recognize the mmc?
<nacc> budRich: I have no idea, sorry
<budRich> i also have an sd card laying around, can i install to that?
#ubuntu+1 2017-01-26
<EvilRoey> hello all.  I just mistakenly (i.e. had issued do-release-upgrade -d) upgraded from 16.04 -> 17.04-devel; tried installing the latest VirtualBox package and got this: http://pastebin.com/zU8QuCzi  <-- how can I fix this?  I've asked in #vbox but don't see any replies so far.
<ikonia> the most realistic thing would be to re-instal the ubuntu version you want
<ikonia> running on a development version by "accident" is not the way to run
<EvilRoey> ikonia: aye.... (and as someone who used to run debian's SID for years... yeah... I kind of agree)
<EvilRoey> still though--if I can do this without having to resort to reinstalling, that would be ideal
<EvilRoey> for me.
<ikonia> you'll need to re-install
<ikonia> there is no downgrade
<EvilRoey> I understand that.
<cskama> hi. anybody having problem with highDPI scaling in zesty? seems like all GTK3 apps round the scale factor after the upgrade
<cskama> i.e. unity is scaled to 1.5 (like i set it) but firefox and geary are at 2.0
<EvilRoey> reinstalled my OS from 17.04-devel to 16.10, and now VirtualBox appears to build the kernel module without errors. Yeay!  Thanks for your help!
<EvilRoey> BRB
<Dreaman> hot install kernel 4.10 rc5
<Dreaman> haw
#ubuntu+1 2017-01-27
<tsimonq2> Ubuntu Zesty Zapus Alpha 2 has been released!
<k1l_> \o/
#ubuntu+1 2017-01-29
<freakyy> hi all. im running ubuntu 16.10 with budgie-remix ppa and im using budgie. i now would like to upgrade to ubuntu budgie 17.04 alpha2 - how can i do that?
<k1l_> freakyy: sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<flocculant> not sure that'd do it - would not the upgrade tool disable and remove the ppa stuff?
<flocculant> k1l_: ^^
<k1l_> it will disable PPAs. but you can activate them afterwards
<freakyy> ok but budgie is now official flavour ...
<freakyy> of ubuntu
<freakyy> so i might have to purge the ppa budgie remix and install budgie-desktop after if that package exists#
<k1l_> but? if they did y god job and the pacakges are named the same way, then the upgrade should work just fine.
<freakyy> ok :D thanks ^^
<freakyy> im currently already running the update and all pacakges were downloaded already
<freakyy> its upgrading now
<flocculant> good - just thought I would say something before it was too late :)
<Guy1524> I downloaded the dev version of 17.04
<Guy1524> and the unity 8 preview session has an old version of unity 8 i think
<Guy1524> it still has a scopes windows
<Guy1524> *window
<Guy1524> instead of a sidebar
#ubuntu+1 2018-01-22
<donofrio> EEK!!! "Errors were encountered while processing: /tmp/apt-dpkg-install-wETfEC/111-ebtables_2.0.10.4-3.5ubuntu2_amd64.deb E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<donofrio> was going from 17.04 to 18.04 using the sources.list change then dist-upgrading
<valorie> oh my
<valorie> donofrio: have you tried sudo apt install -f ?
<valorie> and sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a
<donofrio> No I'll try that now
<valorie> sometimes one, then the other
<valorie> especially install -f
<valorie> I made a jump like that that I knew might /maybe wouldn't work
<donofrio> its doing the "sudo apt install -f" now
<donofrio> I'll report when complete
<valorie> and made it work after multiple use of those
<CoJaBo> Any other ideas for at least getting a taskbar on a 32-bit install? <_<
<donofrio> k taking my daily driver work desktops to 18.04 (http://www.tinyurl.com/donofrioworkdesk)
<valorie> yowza
<donofrio> stalled'ish at 70% on the man page database.....
<donofrio> and now its going lol
<donofrio> help stuck - https://apaste.info/xc8m
<valorie> donofrio: wow
<valorie> I guess you could just copy paste that list of "held back" and hope for the best
<valorie> I don't use apt-get anymore
<valorie> just apt
<valorie> also, I would remove those PPAs
<valorie> with ppa-purge probably
<valorie> once you are up and running, you can see if they have bionic versions available
<valorie> that would have saved you quite a bit of trouble I'm thinking
<donofrio> I'm ok I have a backup sorta (untested) 
<donofrio> would love to run some command to try to heal it, apt/dpkg I'm ready try anything to "help out"
<lotuspsychje> donofrio: best way to help testing is on a vanilla bionic
<donofrio> I'll set one up do you have the powerpc iso ;)
<valorie> well, the way I healed mine was apt install -f and dpkg-reconfigure -a in a cycle
<donofrio> valorie, I'm getting this one second pass - https://apaste.info/N7tk
<valorie> ugh, I guess i'd use --force
<valorie> then
<valorie> or.... try --all
<valorie> that's what a used to do
<donofrio> I must e doing some wrongcause the force asks for a package and the all seems to be invalid?
<donofrio> I believe its this "dpkg: warning: old ebtables package pre-removal script subprocess returned error exit status 1"
<valorie> well then, how about dpkg-reconfigure ebtables ?
<valorie> I know it's fun to fix a bad install, but it's good to know you have a backup
<valorie> at some point you will probably want to do a fresh install
<williamlin_> Will the gnome in ubuntu 18.04 have the global menu?
<donofrio> trying that now..
<lotuspsychje> williamlin_: gnome3 has activities & the icon start button with all programs
<donofrio> moreover how do I put that package in blacklist (or to inhibit it's installation?)
<williamlin_> I talk about that global App menu which will always be in the top bar, like designed in unity7 or mac osx.
<williamlin_> Because the global menu will save vertical space in screen, which is a good design especially for laptop.
<donofrio> I'm back robocopy saved the day and got my build working again, keep in context I'm a WSL user (http://www.tinyurl.com/donofrioworkdesk) and this was a test on my right side desktop, it almost worked except it got upset that last package
<valorie> good to hear, donofrio
<donofrio> sorta was told 17.04 is going out of support so I'll need to get to 18.04 soon'ish
<valorie> it is eol right now, yes
<valorie> 17.10 is supported for another 6 months or so
<donofrio> so what can I do to see if I can blacklist that package from upgrade or what?
<valorie> what package?
<valorie> you can pin
<valorie> !pin
<ubottu> pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<donofrio> ebtables
<valorie> pretty fiddly
<donofrio> well if you can think of I'm thing I'm all ears and will try anything to get to 18.04 within WSL ;)
<donofrio> is there a core server uimage of bionic as of yet (can we have powerpc back please)
<donofrio> cause I'm stuck currently at 4.4.0-109-powerpc64-smp ppc64 on my powerpc boxes
<valorie> what is WSL?
<donofrio> Windows Subsystem for Linux
<donofrio> its in my powerpoint ;)
<valorie> ok
<donofrio> stuff about pico drivers and the like
<valorie> the less I have to do with windows, the happier I am
<donofrio> its how windows can run native ELF64 execuctables
<valorie> right
<valorie> we have wine, "they" have WSL
<donofrio> if I had a v,ware mdm/airwatch client I'd be able to stay with native ubuntu
<valorie> I guess
<donofrio> vmware I meant
<donofrio> right now as far as I know one doesn't exist yet
<donofrio> so I'm using windows 10 as a 15gb bootloader
<donofrio> it's been a great ride so far (check out the 1drv links (ignore login jazz) and you can see how I use it daily to get to ubuntu goodness
<valorie> is this just a lark, or is there some reason not to just dual boot
<donofrio> no I cannot faul boot with corp work desktop ther is no vmware mdm/client/agent for linux only windows and android/iphone
<donofrio> so i'm stuck with windows 01 and wsk to get ubuntu 17.04/18/04 running for daily middleware work
<valorie> hmmm, I think I would run win then and use vmware or whatever to run kubuntu I mean ubuntu
<valorie> but you know your own situation best
<donofrio> I'm still here for when someone thinks of what I can do to get dist upgrade past the ebtables issue, it worked this way fine when I went from 16.04 to 17.04 on my left and right desktops but now right gets broken on that package, but I lurk and let me know I'm here ;)
<valorie> did you try pinning it?
<valorie> and honestly, apt full-upgrade seems better than dist-upgrade was
<valorie> but maybe I just prefer the minimal simple APT
<donofrio> valorie, the file exists https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic/ebtables (http://mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu/pool/main/e/ebtables/ebtables_2.0.10.4-3.5ubuntu2_amd64.deb) just do not know why this one package would have an issue with 500+ upgraded fine to bionic
<donofrio> anyone else want powerpc64 arch back (I know I do)
<donofrio> looks like my left machine took bionic upgrade well...checking now...(starting xfce4 on my wsl windows10 install ;)
<donofrio> still says its 17.04??
<donofrio> weird...
<donofrio> so what'd I do wrong? https://apaste.info/yQHl
<donofrio> anyone got time to help guide me in an upgrade to 18.04 (bionic) I tried but its not working? https://apaste.info/yQHl
<albert23> donofrio: I don't think you can upgrade directly from 17.04 to 18.04. You need to go via 17.10
<SwedeMike> ubuntu only supports upgrading one version at a time, or between LTS versions.
<donofrio> I went from 16.04 to 17.04 safely this way, done many like perhaps 50 install/upgrades like this......only had issues with ebtables and now this weird done updating but no packages new seen issue today....
<donofrio> I'm here to try anything you good folks think of....I know this process works just do not know why it hung on my right desktop at ebtables was upset and now I do not know why left desktop seems to be in the middle of 17.04 and 18.04 after upgraded finished it's still 17.04 (my setup fwiw - http://www.tinyurl.com/donofrioworkdesk - skip any onedrive logins)
<CoJaBo> Doesn't look like Kubuntu has any hope of running on 32-bit :/  wonder what my odds are for trying Lubuntu
<donofrio> CoJaBo, 32 bit is dead (at least for me it is)
<CoJaBo> Firefox still supports it, which is the main thing I need. Just wish I could find an OS that'll remain supported for a while to go with it <_<
<CoJaBo> Not even Lxqt runs
<hggdh> donofrio: the *ONLY* way to upgrade from 17.04 to 18.04 is 17.04->17.10, 17.10->18.04
<hggdh> if you change your repositories by hand, you are on your own
<dax> and, to be clear, it will usually work. and when it doesn't work, you get to keep both pieces.
<dax> (which is why "but i always do this" is not a particularly good response to us pointing out that it isn't supported)
<hggdh> and, to be even clearer, it is like walking across a road with your eyes closed. It will work. But, if a car hits you, things go bad.
<nacc> lol
<TJ-> Are we sure about that? I'd swear I read about support for it being added/planned on the -devel  mailing-list or in -devel channel some time ago
<dax> not that i know of. would be nice if so, though, i've always found the idea of do-release-upgrade to be a bit silly
<dax> what with Grandpa Debian not needing it and all
<nacc> TJ-: support for which?
<TJ-> I was right, there's an email from Brian (Murray) dated 19/07/17 "Changes to do-release-upgrade and meta-release files" ... in which he says "...One change implemented some time ago was for the release upgrade process to skip unsupported releases if you are running a supported release." He goes on to give an example of 16.04 > 17.04 if 16.10 had EOLed, and 16.04 > 17.10 when 17.04 had EOLed
<nacc> yes
<nacc> that will work
<nacc> but 17.04 is eol :)
<TJ-> but if you run d-r-u on 17.04 it'll fetch the upgrader files for 17.10 won't it?
<dax> oh, that's different from what i thought. oh well.
<TJ-> sorry, 17.10/18.04 (once 18.04 is released)
<dax> (i already knew about skipping EOL releases)
<nacc> TJ-: right, it *might*; but the supported path is only starting at a supported release
<nacc> so i'm not sure if it's ever tested :)
<dax> and it isn't using sources.list and dist-upgrade
<hggdh> oh, the plot thickens
<dax> and the current situation doesn't skip any unsupported releases
<nacc> fun :)
<TJ-> nacc: Seeing as d-r-u actually downloads the updater code *from a supported release* which does the upgrade, it's arguable the upgrade from an EOL /should/ be supported
<nacc> TJ-: right, I agree it could be; but it'd add to the test matrix
<nacc> which is already arguably not 100% covered :)
<TJ-> Well, the only assumption d-r-u makes is that the /currently running/ release has all packages up-to-date. So it could automically change sources.list to use old-releases to assure that state, before kicking off the actual d-r-u, which would be identical state if the /currently running/ release were not EOL. Otherwise the argument is only about a time - 1 minute before midnight = not EOL = works/supported,
<TJ-> 1 minute after midnight = EOL - not supported
<donofrio> hggdh, so how do I upgrade from 17.04 to 17.10 then 17.10 to 18.04?
<nacc> !eolupgrade | donofrio 
<ubottu> donofrio: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<nacc> first part; then d-r-u -d presuambly
<donofrio> yes 17.04 is EOL
<donofrio> drud?
<nacc> donofrio: do-release-upgrade -d
<nacc> donofrio: so you EOL upgrade then devel release upgrade
<donofrio> do-release-upgrade doesn't seem to work all the time that is why I went for the sources.list all the time
<nacc> donofrio: did you read what i wrote?
<donofrio> but I'll try it now and see
<donofrio> yes I read it
<donofrio> nacc, it returned "Upgrades to the development release are only available from the latest supported release."
<nacc> donofrio: what release are you on?
<donofrio> 17.04
<nacc> donofrio: right
<nacc> donofrio: so... you didn't read what i wrote?
<nacc> donofrio: first, upgrade to 17.10
<donofrio> I read that
<nacc> donofrio: then d-r-u to 18.04
<donofrio> I'm asking how
<nacc> donofrio: follow the eol upgrade wiki page
<nacc> do you see why i might think you didn't read what i wrote?
<donofrio> this is ubuntu+1 so I fiogured you folks would be able to help get me to the next version
<nacc> alright, good luck to you donofrio; we have helped, afaict.
<donofrio> nacc, it's intresting you say I've not read "and good luck to me" and that I shouldn't edit sources list when the send step in the EOL guide you linked states "update your sources.list with "CODENAME: reupdate your sources.list with "CODENAME: release" and that is what I've been doing all along....
<donofrio> nacc, and the EOL guide states most recent version is 12.04 lol
<donofrio> you see now why I ask for help.....the info is not even currenty
<nacc> donofrio: edit it *to* old-releases
<nacc> donofrio: not edit it to the next release
<nacc> donofrio: so ... when i mean read, i mean read correctly?
<nacc> donofrio: and i see one mention of 12.04 on the page, which does not say 'most recent version'
<nacc> donofrio: it has specific upgrade guidance, but since 12.04, the steps work without specific guidance.
<donofrio> I'm just wondering why do I need to go from TLS to non-tls when I'm already out of TLS and want to jump one build to 18.04....
<donofrio> what do I do with security.ubuuntu do I change it to "http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/" as well?
<donofrio> in the sources.list
<donofrio> I put it back to zesty
<donofrio> fwiw
<nacc> donofrio: zesty-security
<nacc> donofrio: what? (to your question)
<donofrio> yah already edited it...hope this all works
<nacc> "why do i need to go from LTS (sic) to non-lts (sic)"
<donofrio> nothing right now cause I'm following the steps...as outlined
<nacc> you are not starting at a LTS, so I'm not sure what you're asking
<donofrio> it's ok I'm just doing what you wanted me to do....I'll let you know if/where I trip up...
<donofrio> nacc, well my forehead hit the floor just now (aka I tripped) https://apaste.info/I5qJ
<nacc> donofrio: are you on a server or desktop?
<donofrio> workstation (http://www.tinyurl.com/donofrioworkdesk - on the left desktop now)
<nacc> donofrio: no, i mean are you running ubuntu server or desktop?
<donofrio> oh the base is ubuntu cloud server that I added 600+ packages to get my current desktop
<nacc> donofrio: do you have a GUI?
<donofrio> yes, you've not seen any of the photo's i'm guessing.....turn your graphics back on....lol
<nacc> donofrio: you can just answer my questions
<nacc> i don't really care about the photots
<donofrio> that is the point, I mean if I did the inverse and said I do not care about words just photo's you'd still be telling me to follow the guide and good day, here I'm giving all the details on how my box is built and your like I don't care about photo's...so yah weird...
<nacc> in theory, you can resolve the apt issue above with `sudo apt-get install update-manager-core update-manager python3-aptdaemon.gtk3widgets gir1.2-gtk-3.0 ubuntu-release-upgrade-gtk update-notifier` but are you running gnome?
<donofrio> trying upgrade without -d
<nacc> donofrio: the physical layout of your box is irrelevant
<donofrio> it's working on artful updates now
<donofrio> it shows that yes I run xfce4
<nacc> donofrio: ah that's the issue, i think
<nacc> donofrio: probably gtk itself isn't installed, and so it is missing the deps
<nacc> not 100%
<nacc> TJ-: dax: not sure here, but i think in post-16.04, update-manager itself my not be required nymore (update-manager-core might be sufficient)
<donofrio> not looking for quick answers to things just answers to how do I get to 18.04 without much issues...even now I don't think its working but I cannot snip it for you cause update-manager doesn't allow scroolback?
<nacc> donofrio: well the simplest answer is reinstall; if you want to upgrade, then don't let your release go EOL; if you already did, then you have to follow the above guide, which works for most people
<TJ-> nacc: u-m-c - yes, I think that's the but that talks to changelogs.u.c. 
<nacc> TJ-: yeah that's my recollection too
<donofrio> nacc, you folks say that I waited too long and the #ubuntu folks are like 18.04 is not even out your fine at 17.04 lol
<nacc> donofrio: who said that in #ubuntu?
<donofrio> uh I'll see ifI can find it....
<nacc> donofrio: also, don't rely on anyone on IRC; read the release notes, know your support timmelines, read the EOL announcements, etc.
<donofrio> k
<nacc> all of the above is public and well-established (even if the dates aren't specific, the month is pretty consistent)
<TJ-> nacc: I reported a bug for changelogs.u.c last week; no GPG signing of meta-release, no HTTPS. Was talking to mdeslaur about EOLs too and we wondered if adding a new field to meta-release stanzas could help here. "EOLdate: YYYY-MM-DD" and then update-manager could be taught to warn users early (say starting a month before, then weekly, then last 7 days)
<nacc> TJ-: seems worthwhile
<TJ-> bug #1744318
<ubottu> bug 1744318 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "changelogs.ubuntu.com should be using HTTPS" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1744318
<donofrio> nacc, ok I put back my backup into place then started again on the guide provided, I'm getting ok once I apt-get update but when I try to apt-get install update-manager it selects like 94 packages to be installed as well then I got this error after like 10 min of installing "Unpacking libc6-dbg:amd64 (2.24-9ubuntu2.2) ...Errors were encountered while processing:  /tmp/apt-dpkg-install-1NE9EU/69-packagekit_1.1.5-2ubuntu1_amd64.deb 
<donofrio> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)root@WSAL0013:~#"
<nacc> it didn't emit the error code, donofrio
<nacc> ?
<donofrio> it did error code (1)
<donofrio> as root
<nacc> donofrio: oh sorry, it was wrapped here, i didn't notice
<nacc> can you pastebin the full log? it should be in /var/log/dpkg.log and /var/log/apt/term.log
<donofrio> sure thing
<donofrio> dpkg log http://paste.ubuntu.com/26439436/
<donofrio> terl-log at http://paste.ubuntu.com/26439441/
<nacc> dpkg: error processing archive /tmp/apt-dpkg-install-1NE9EU/69-packagekit_1.1.5-2ubuntu1_amd64.deb (--unpack):
<nacc>  unable to stat './var/lib/polkit-1' (which I was about to install): Input/output error
<nacc> hrm
<nacc> i don't know why it was doing a relative path
<nacc> can you run `apt-get -f install` ?
<donofrio> sure thing
<donofrio> ;( https://apaste.info/m0WA
<hggdh> sounds like the package is hosed
<hggdh> re-download?
<nacc> yeah that's a weird error (unfamiliar to me)
<donofrio> how do redo?
<donofrio> hggdh, I'm pulling from "old-releases" fwiw
<TJ-> did the system run out of space?
<donofrio> TJ-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/26439526/
<hggdh> donofrio: that's OK. But dpkg could not stat a file that *should* be in the package. A chance is download failure (what whatever reason)
<TJ-> donofrio: what the hell!?!?! 
<TJ-> nacc: seen that df !!?
<donofrio> how do I restart the download process?
<nacc> TJ-: yeah, i assume it's a container or vm
<nacc> with one disk bind mounted all over
<TJ-> donofrio: is this bare-metal, VM, or container?
<donofrio> its windows 10 w/WSL (www.tinyurl.com/donofrioworkdesk - it outlines my setup and steps I used to build it)
<nacc> right
<donofrio> currently at 17.04 with xfce
<nacc> donofrio: you do this every time
<nacc> donofrio: WSL is *not* ubuntu
<donofrio> I know that it's the pico drivers that allow ubuntu to run as a userspace setup
<nacc> (by every, i mean in #ubuntu)
<donofrio> yes I use windows 10 as a 15gb bootloader to get to ubuntu for my daily use)
<donofrio> been this way for over 9 months now ;)
<donofrio> figured itover 9 months now ;)
<nacc> donofrio: and did you upgrade from 16.10 to 17.04?
<donofrio> f'igured its time to upgrade...now I'm way lost lol
<donofrio> yes
<donofrio> 16.10 is tls and that is what M$ supports
<nacc> 16.04 is lts.
<nacc> not 16.10
<donofrio> yah my bad
<nacc> and again, lts
<nacc> tls is somethig altogether differnt
<hggdh> oh this is WSL, not a real install
<nacc> donofrio: right, so neither ubuntu (because WSL) or Microsoft (because not supported) support you
<nacc> please stop using up volunteers time to support unsupported (as you well know) installations
<nacc> super annoying
<donofrio> 16.04 to 17.04 using sources.list method it was like butter 700+ packages downloaded and poof it all works great) now that I'm trying to go from 17.04 to 18.04 I'm being told to goto 17.10 first then to 18.04 so nI'm trying that but do not know how to recover/restart the update process
<donofrio> nacc is in the creators (sp2) update so its supported (just not the GUI work that I use daily)
<nacc> donofrio: *by microsoft*
<nacc> not by ubuntu
<hggdh> I only used WSL once, when released -- I had, at the time, a Windows machine available.
<hggdh> But at the time we had Ubuntu *core* on WSL, not a full Ubuntu DE 
<donofrio> the only reason (well there are a few others like dynamic domain name updates and the like) I went to windows10 was because ubuntu doesn't have a vmware airwatch client
<donofrio> so I'm stuck with windows....
<nacc> donofrio: the reason you are on windows is irrelevant. You know what is supported where and by whom.
<hggdh> What I mean is I am not even sure if this is doable. Perhaps the best change would be #windows? What are the channels for WSL?
<nacc> !ubuwin
<ubottu> Windows 10 has a feature called Windows Subsystem for Linux, which allows it to run Ubuntu (and other Linux distro) userspace programs without porting/recompliation. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows or ##windows. For installation instructions, see https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/commandline/wsl/install_guide
<donofrio> hu?  yes I goto #ubuntu-on-windows when I have to...#windows says goto ubuntu or ubuntu-on-windows channels
<donofrio> that is what I typed lol
<nacc> hggdh: i've said this to donofrio many times, so i know they know
<donofrio> 'faster than a macro' lol
<nacc> donofrio: right, so you know not to ask in #ubuntu
<donofrio> no I ask there too
<donofrio> many people are using WSL these days (abet bash only) but they are growing each day - cannot stick head in sand forever folks....
<donofrio> I'm just trying to get 17.04 install to 18.04 and I guess I need to rerun update to forcde it to redownload?
<nacc> donofrio: ... yes we can
<nacc> donofrio: becuase it is not supported by ubuntu!
<hggdh> donofrio: what you are trying to do is new, (at least for me) unexpected, and potentially dangerous
<hggdh> WSL *may* need specific thingies; WSL was supposed to be pure terminal (it used Ubuntu *CORE*, which has no DE)
<donofrio> hggdh, I install about 700+ packages xfce* and all dependencies and it's been working great for over 9 months now, I was late to the start when I found about this last june others have been using it for over a year tback then....
<CoJaBo> What do I need to install to get just the Lubuntu taskbar/panel? Trying to get, ideally, some of Kubuntu Bionic running on an old (32-bit) machine
 * CoJaBo might just reinstall to fully Lubuntu anyway, but I want to make sure the taskbar actually works first >_>
<donofrio> anyways nacc or others when your ubuntu does that error "Errors were encountered while processing: /var/cache/apt/archives/packagekit_1.1.5-2ubuntu1_amd64.deb" but I do not know how to restart the download (do I clear a package prestage directory?)
<hggdh> donofrio: as I said, I do not use WSL anymore (no WIndows available). I cannot answer if this is kosher or not.
<donofrio> hggdh, proceed as that this WSL and a physical install are they same
<hggdh> donofrio: your option now is to delete the downloaded offending package, and retry.
<hggdh> donofrio: ... no, it is not. But, anyways.
<donofrio> thatis what I'm wondering what directory are they all stored in?
<hggdh> usually packages are downloaded under /var/apt/archive
<nacc> donofrio: ... it gives you the path?
<donofrio> k
<donofrio> hggdh, no apt under /var as root ;(
<nacc> donofrio: read the message from the error
<nacc> donofrio: it gives you the exact path
<donofrio> ;( http://paste.ubuntu.com/26439656/
<donofrio> cache ok thanks you I canread after all lol
<nacc> donofrio: ... not sure what that paste was for?
<donofrio> just shows that a directory was missed it's in /var/cache/apt is all
<hggdh> yes,my bad, sorry, gave you the wrong directory
<donofrio> hggdh, it's cool, just threw me....
<donofrio> rerunning do-release-upgrade again
<donofrio> seems to be fetching the files now...
<donofrio> do any of you good folks run debian-noroot from playstore on android note 5 (or equalablity to run userspace on android would rock)
<nacc> donofrio: that seems rather offtopic
<donofrio> sorta, I mean ubuntu came from debian, but yes somewhat OT just didn't know if anyone here kept ubuntu running in there pocket (on the node 5 orother devices)
<nacc> donofrio: this isn't the ubuntu support channel, this is the pre-release support channel for ubuntu (e.g, 18.04 only)
<nacc> donofrio: but further, phone is not supported here
<donofrio> ok so lets see how the upgrade is going (after all I'm only here cause #ubuntu wouldn't talk about 18.04 and that is what I believe I need) can we please get back powerpc (just sayin)
<nacc> donofrio: uh, what?
<donofrio> yah powerpc some of us still have imac's and G5's and G4 TiBooks and the like....now they all anguish at 16.04 ;(
<nacc> donofrio: how is that ontopic?
<donofrio> looking for 18.04 for powerpc I guess.....
<donofrio> :)
<nacc> donofrio: also you have support on 16.04 until 2021
<hggdh> not here, please
<nacc> donofrio: so ... no, not ontopic
<donofrio> nacc, oh reall kewl
<nacc> donofrio: really? i honestly cannot tell if you're trying to troll the channel or not
<donofrio> no not trolling at all.....
<donofrio> just have a lot of thoughts in my head....
<hggdh> then please -- please -- stay on topic
<donofrio> k
<donofrio> guess I'll just stay 16.04 :( https://apaste.info/W3yr
<hggdh> donofrio: or,perhaps, check with the real sources of WSL?
<donofrio> real sources?
<donofrio> uservoice would say talk to you folks....
<hggdh> "Linux" runs under Windows because Microsoft programmed an interface. It woul stand to reason that Microsoft would be the best bet on what can be done
<nacc> donofrio: for the last time, WSL is not ubuntu, and is not supported here or in #ubuntu
<donofrio> hggdh, nah they would just defferr because this is a program/script issue and not anything related to pico or it's drivers
<hggdh> ...
#ubuntu+1 2018-01-23
<Ian_Corne> Hello
<lotuspsychje> hey Ian_Corne 
<Ian_Corne> It's been a while since I've been here! Hopefully I find time again to test +1 :)
<scorch> upgraded to 18.04 on two of my machines, can not ssh to either of them now. Both reporting "fatal: privsep_preauth: preauth child terminated by signal 31". Still not working after 8 days, google is not helping
<scorch> oh, and the whole desktop just turned upside down when I opened chrom ejust now
<scorch> nevermind, turns out my laptop has a sensor for orientation, it flips around a bit randomly when I rotate the laptop
<scorch> shaking it like a bartender made it switch back
<donofrio_> lol
<scorch> I did get four other problems on both machines when I upgraded (exact same issues on both machines, which are totally independent); cupsd, mission-control, nm-dhcp-helper and telepathy-haze reported segfault in dmesg (apparently from something apparmor denied); running aa-complain on the binaries seems to have done something, but weirdly ssh is not working on either machine and I have no idea why..
<scorch> totally independant machines* (one is my dell stationary at work, the other my personal hp elitebook at home)
<valorie> scorch: have you filed some bugs?
<scorch> valorie: yes, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openssh/+bug/1741828
<ubottu> Error: launchpad bug 1741828 not found
<valorie> hmmm, doesn't seem to be at that address
<nacc> it's a private bug
<nacc> so you need permissions to see it :)
#ubuntu+1 2018-01-24
<scorch> it was automatically created when it happened
<valorie> ok, cool
<lotuspsychje> seems like my bug gonna be taking care of, im happy :p
<lotuspsychje> http://news.softpedia.com/news/canonical-says-ubuntu-18-04-lts-bionic-beaver-will-come-with-boot-speed-boost-519498.shtml
<lotuspsychje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/systemd/+bug/1742063
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1742063 in systemd (Ubuntu) "Systemd taking long time to boot into desktop 18.04" [Undecided,New]
<flocculant> :)
<lotuspsychje> flocculant: hey mate, did you solve the xubuntu 32 thing?
<flocculant> not sure - it's possibly just me ... I'm awesome at finding things no-one else does :D
<lotuspsychje> ah, same goes for me...bugging out with different systems is always cool to find stuff no one else finds
<flocculant> :)
<lotuspsychje> flocculant: join #ubuntu-discuss too mate, all volunteers are there
<flocculant> yea seen it 
<iresf> problem :  i installed ubuntu 18.04 on a laptop with radeon R5 graphic card    and then i install mesa on it after upgrading mouse click doese not  work but in recovery mode there is no problem
#ubuntu+1 2018-01-25
<lotuspsychje> !info firefox
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 57.0.1+build2-0ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 45037 kB, installed size 171466 kB
<lotuspsychje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/1690541
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1690541 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "Scrolled windows in update-manager are too small to read" [High,Confirmed]
<lotuspsychje> still happening on bionic here
<flocculant> lotuspsychje: I gave up saying anything anywhere about the update-manager bug ... I am affected if I use the tool, though that rarely happens tbh
<lotuspsychje> flocculant: tool?
<flocculant> update-manager
<lotuspsychje> ah kk
<lotuspsychje> well no sweat mate, itl get fixxed one day lol
<flocculant> at one point it was fixed iirc - at least I didn't see it 
<lotuspsychje> still happens on my side this morning
<flocculant> tbh - I only use it to make sure it works - mostly I apt or synaptic
<flocculant> lotuspsychje: oh yea - still happens here - at least the other day it did
<flocculant> there are some update-manager upgrades in -proposed iirc
<lotuspsychje> cool
<lotuspsychje> im also happy about systemd going to be tweaked
 * flocculant looks
<lotuspsychje> i was talking about it with TJ- last time
<flocculant> tweaked?
<lotuspsychje> like braille service, regular user doesnt need right?
<flocculant> not imo
<flocculant> doesn't appear to be anything re the update-manager bug there though
<lotuspsychje> kk
<lotuspsychje> flocculant: with tweaked i mean this http://news.softpedia.com/news/canonical-says-ubuntu-18-04-lts-bionic-beaver-will-come-with-boot-speed-boost-519498.shtml
<flocculant> oh right that - yea read that 
<flocculant> we might get some benefit from that
<lotuspsychje> yeah im sure
<flocculant> on the other hand a recent update to lightdm has us now having a default wallpaper at login rather than the user wallpaper we had previously
<flocculant> so I'm never sure whether good things will propogate to other flavours till I've checked :D
<lotuspsychje> ah
<flocculant> such is life - probably need to report that so robert ancell knows
<lotuspsychje> kk
<BLZbubba> hi guys, arguably the most important improvement you can make to the adoption of ubuntu is getting xrdp to work out of the box.  how well is this going in bionic?
<nacc> lol
<lotuspsychje> oO
<BLZbubba> i've never seen the windows guy on our team so happy as when he realized it was possible to use remote desktop instead of putty.  but it is a nightmare to configure on ubuntu currently
<lotuspsychje> BLZbubba: ubuntu 18.04 has remmina by default here
<lotuspsychje> !info remmina
<ubottu> remmina (source: remmina): GTK+ Remote Desktop Client. In component main, is optional. Version 1.2.0-rcgit.26+dfsg-1ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 143 kB, installed size 472 kB
<nacc> lotuspsychje: does that work with wayland? just X, right?
<lotuspsychje> didnt test it yet nacc 
<nacc> ok
<lotuspsychje> just seen the icon in my list
<BLZbubba> no that is the opposite
<BLZbubba> ubuntu needs to listen on 3389 out of the box and let rdp clients connect easily
<lotuspsychje> dax: seen this mate? https://insights.ubuntu.com/2018/01/24/meltdown-spectre-and-ubuntu-what-you-need-to-know/
#ubuntu+1 2018-01-26
<blackflow> Hello. I know in general, but am not sure I completely understand the process, of forking debian packages for the next Ubuntu release. In particular, I'm interested to know if Bionic will have the 7.x.x branch of zfsutils-linux, that's been in debian unstable for a while, but not in bionic repos.
<blackflow> I see on Bionic Release Schedule that Mar 19th will be "Debian Import Freeze" (along with "Feature Freeze"), so I'm assuming that there's still chance for newer zfsutils-linux to reach Bionic, before that date?
<tomreyn> blackflow: file a bug against the ubuntu package (onlaunchpad), requesting for the newer package version to be synched from debian
<tomreyn> blackflow: oh wait you said 'debian unstable', i think synching takes place from debian testing instead
<tomreyn> so you'd want to check the debian testing migration checker first of all, and make sure the package enters debian testing in time
<tomreyn> turns out both debian unstable and testing have zfsutils-linux 0.7.5-1 (which i assume is what you are referring to by "the 7.x.x branch"?).
<tomreyn> turns out there's a bug on this already (you can point out your desire to have the newer version by logging into launchpad and clicking on "this bug affects me", and you can track updates to the bug report by clicking on "You are not directly subscribed to this bug's notifications."): https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/zfs-linux/+bug/1734172
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1734172 in zfs-linux (Ubuntu) "Upgrade ZFS to 0.7.3" [High,In progress]
<blackflow> tomreyn: hmm, right, LTS sources from testing.
<blackflow> tomreyn: I'll use that bug, thanks.
<tomreyn> welcome
<blackflow> ah, there _is_ an update and it's in proposed for bionic, I see. Thanks again.
<daddy0> ive been getting machinecheck errors daily with bionic, so ive gone back to xenial to see if it still happens
<nacc> daddy0: mce errors are usually hardware
<daddy0> i understand.
<daddy0> just odd started happening when i installed bionic
<caravena> Hello, Please open report: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1745612
<ubottu> Error: launchpad bug 1745612 not found
<dax> https://insights.ubuntu.com/2018/01/26/bionic-beaver-18-04-lts-to-use-xorg-by-default/
<dax> tl;dr: shipping xorg and wayland, xorg by default for all drivers
<dax> (so, not the same as 17.10)
<TJ-> Thank goodness!
<Bashing-om> dax: Just read the same for 18.04: https://community.ubuntu.com/t/xorg-will-be-the-default-in-18-04-lts/3623 .
<dax> yes, that's the crosspost of the link i posted
<dax> they're both about 18.04 :P
<dax> anyways yeah, from a support POV, i'm quite happy. wayland worked fine for me, but didn't for a bunch of people so *shrug*
<nacc> annd waylannd clearly needs some maturing
<nacc> the migration path is rough
<hggdh> so far I have been unable to run remote "X" via ssh
#ubuntu+1 2018-01-27
<nacc> hggdh: with wayland?
<hggdh> nacc: yes
<hggdh> did not spend much time on it either, went straight to command-line
<nacc> hggdh: yeah that's fair :)
<hggdh> nacc: got it, I was missing xauth on the remote server (centos 7.2). Installed xauth and lo and behold, xterm works
<hggdh> for whatever reason I expected xauth to be a dependency of xterm... it is not, at least on CentOS
<hggdh> gawd, I hate products that install as a tgz. No dependencies resolution. Dammit.
<nacc> hggdh: what produce installs as a tgz?
<hggdh> Nach0z: one commercial file transfer program from IBM
<hggdh> it is actually a cpio archive... same base structure for the last, what, 20+ years...
<hggdh> now, bed time...
<lotuspsychje> !info gnome-todo
<ubottu> gnome-todo (source: gnome-todo): minimalistic personal task manager designed to fit GNOME desktop. In component main, is optional. Version 3.26.2-3 (bionic), package size 135 kB, installed size 445 kB
<jusss> I'm using ubuntu 18.04, I have a touch screen, and it always pop up a on-screen keyboard, but how I can use it to input ctrl key?
<jusss> a keyboard without ctrl or tab or shift esc, you guys call that a keyboard???
<tomreyn> are you aware that you're rambling about the quality of unreleased software?
<CoJaBo> lol; be glad it boots at all; I'm trying it on a 32-bit machine, and it doesn't even get to desktop D=
#ubuntu+1 2018-01-28
<lotuspsychje> dax: can you change !wayland plz
<flocculant> missed the ! the first time I read that ...
<doctorly> I just installed 18.04 and I have no man pages. Any ideas on fixing this?
<CoJaBo> Has anyone tested Lubuntu Bionic on actual 32-bit hardware yet? Kubuntu definitely isn't supported there anymore :/
<tsimonq2> CoJaBo: Kubuntu's still supported there...
<CoJaBo> tsimonq2: I think it technically runs in a VM, but not on actual hardware
<CoJaBo> 32-bit basically limits you to AGP gfx cards, which are too old to run Kubuntu. So having a 32-bit version is actually futile :/
<CoJaBo> I tried lxqt, but that hits the same problem: It won't run with the newest card I can fit in the machine.
<flocculant> CoJaBo: currently I'm unable to boot any *buntu 32 bit iso - and I don't believe this is suddenly my hardware as the xubuntu one at least booted fine - check this bug and these logs for thoughts from someone in #ubuntu-release
<flocculant> bug 1744357
<ubottu> bug 1744357 in syslinux (Ubuntu) "Bionic 32 bit iso fails to boot" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1744357
<flocculant> https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2018/01/19/%23ubuntu-release.html
<CoJaBo> flocculant: Issue I have is that the panel/desktop processes don't start, due to shader issues
<CoJaBo> I can start Firefox/etc from terminal, but there's no way to get a taskbar
<CoJaBo> I think I'm going to try installing xfce4-panel, and seeing if something different happens
<flocculant> so that's actually nothing like you make it sound before ...
<CoJaBo> It just appears to hang with a black screen
<flocculant> be better to try the xubuntu iso rather than cherry pick bits 
<CoJaBo> If it works at all, I might just reinstall with that; I did really want the KDE apps tho lol
<flocculant> mmm
<flocculant> get a working system - then install things you want 
<flocculant> anyway - have fun with it
<CoJaBo> worst case, I can always just run Firefox in sortof a kisok mode; that's 99% of that this thing needs to do anyway
<i486> Quick one here, is there anyway to bring back the unity lockscreen? I did it (from 17.10 packages) and then accidentally override-ed it when I installed lubuntu-desktop. What was the name of the lockscreen package for unity?
<daddy0> after installing lightdm it says 17.01 at the lockscreen
<daddy0> shrug
<daddy0> .10
 * CoJaBo is still waiting for xubuntu-desktop to install :/
<CoJaBo> aaand it broke everything, cool
<valorie> :(
#ubuntu+1 2019-01-21
<tomreyn> CryptoSiD: looks like btrfs issues
<CryptoSiD> would reinstalling "btrfs-progs" help?
<CryptoSiD> I'm guessing it's deeper than this:D
<tomreyn> i would think it's depper than that if it works with one kernel but not the other
<tomreyn> why are you using 4.19, not 5.0 or 4.20?
<CryptoSiD> good Q, it install 4.19 automatically when i upgraded to Disco
<CryptoSiD> there is no 4.20 or 5.0 as far as i can see
<lotuspsychje> CryptoSiD: playing with kernels on dingo for a reason?
<hggdh> CryptoSiD: 4.19 is not available on Disco
<CryptoSiD> It's available in "disco-proposed"
<CryptoSiD> I gotta leave for work, back in ~1 hour.
<CryptoSiD> (blizzard in mtl)
<hggdh> CryptoSiD: any -proposed repo will only have packages NOT YET approved
#ubuntu+1 2019-01-22
<zetheroo> Is there any way to know what version of say php the next LTS will ship with?
<lotuspsychje> !info rar
<ubottu> rar (source: rar): Archiver for .rar files. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 2:5.5.0-1 (disco), package size 296 kB, installed size 810 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<lotuspsychje> zetheroo: the bot has been made working for disco
<zetheroo> !info php
<ubottu> php (source: php-defaults (69ubuntu1)): server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (default). In component main, is optional. Version 2:7.2+69ubuntu1 (disco), package size 2 kB, installed size 13 kB
<zetheroo> lotuspsychje: hmm ...not quite sure what that means
<lotuspsychje> zetheroo: i think in this stage, releasenotes are not made yet
<zetheroo> Ok
<lotuspsychje> zetheroo: what you can do is, use apt-cache search keyword on your own system
<lotuspsychje> zetheroo: those are the packages currently available for your system
<zetheroo> Right, but I was just asked by a webdev if I knew what the next LTS python and php version was going to be ... but I understand if it's a bit too early to call at this time
<lotuspsychje> zetheroo: those packageversions can change during time, as your system gets updates, till final release
<lotuspsychje> zetheroo: also keep in mind disco is a non-LTS version
<zetheroo> lotuspsychje: right, but the main version doesn't change in an LTS, right?
<zetheroo> ah, I didn't know what 'disco' meant
<lotuspsychje> !disco
<lotuspsychje> too early :p
<lotuspsychje> zetheroo: for LTS releasenotes visit the LTS version wiki releasenotes
<zetheroo> When do you think is the earliest time when software versions are released for Ubuntu LTS releases?
<lotuspsychje> zetheroo: what are you asking exactly?
<lotuspsychje> zetheroo: maybe your a lost in the channels? this is for ubuntu 19.04 right
<zetheroo> It's basically about being able to plan ahead. If today all our Webservers are running php7.2 (Ubuntu 18.04) and we want to plan ahead for the migration to Ubuntu 20.04 it would be nice to know what version of php/python/nginx etc ... will be shipped in 20.04.
<zetheroo> Is there a channel for 20.04?
<lotuspsychje> zetheroo: 19.04 is not even out here, 
<zetheroo> I know :)
<lotuspsychje> zetheroo: when 20.04 gets a codename, development will start here
<zetheroo> Ok, and in general is it known in which stage of development the shipped software versions are known? Beta ... Alpha ... etc ?
<lotuspsychje> zetheroo: recently decided alpha stages are out of the game
<zetheroo> so straight to beta ... and is that only for 19.04 or in general from now on?
<lotuspsychje> zetheroo: think from 18.10 and higher
<zetheroo> ok
#ubuntu+1 2019-01-27
<rainbowwarrior> hi, I am on ubuntu 19.04 and when I open up software-center i just get a screen saying "software catalogue is being uploaded" and then nothing else happens please help?
<lotuspsychje> rainbowwarrior: can you start software center from a terminal please
<lotuspsychje> rainbowwarrior: on the same time also do a tail -f /var/log/syslog
<lotuspsychje> in another terminal
<rainbowwarrior> lotuspsychje :- https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/JW5DXj7KYF/
<lotuspsychje> rainbowwarrior: ok, now launch software center from a terminal please
<rainbowwarrior> ok
<lotuspsychje> rainbowwarrior: anything unusual errors there?
<rainbowwarrior> shows nothing about software centre
<lotuspsychje> rainbowwarrior: also not when launching software from terminal?
<rainbowwarrior> do you think its a bug with the software center?
#ubuntu+1 2020-01-20
<Madars> are there major transitions planned for focal? e.g. if I did a netboot install now, should one anticipate major component changes (e.g. s/X/Wayland/) before the release? (I am somewhat experienced so general development release "if it breaks you get to keep the pieces" for minor breakage is totally fine)
<Madars> I looked at the ReleaseSchedule and FeatureFreeze/DebianImportFreeze is Feb 27 so is it too soon to ask?
<tomreyn> Madars: probably a bit too early, maybe there is already a releasenotes draft, but probably not yet at this time. wayland won't become default, yet.
#ubuntu+1 2020-01-21
<alkisg> If I create a /tmp/test file as alkisg, I can't modify its contents then as root!!! I get access denied. Is that a focal "feature" or a bug?
<alkisg> `getfacl` lists a --t flag... maybe that's it...
<lotuspsychje> alkisg: is that on nautilus, or are you on a mate focal?
<alkisg> lotuspsychje: using shell
<alkisg> E..g. nano
<lotuspsychje> ah kk, not sure then
<lotuspsychje> in nautilus its needed to admin:/// now to be able to edit stuff, not related?
<alkisg> Thanks I haven't heard of that one (not using gnome), but nah, I don't think it's related, now I *can't* edit as root :D
<alkisg> I think it might be a new behavior of the sticky bit
<alkisg> https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/503111/group-permissions-for-root-not-working-in-tmp
<alkisg> The description isn't exactly the same, but the accepted answer is what I was looking for...
<lotuspsychje> kk
<lotuspsychje> havent seen related bugs coming up yet, but ill keep my eyes open alkisg 
<alkisg> It's by design, "The purpose is to make data spoofing attacks harder. ..."
<lotuspsychje> i see
 * alkisg wonders if we'll see any side-effects though
<alkisg> E.g. sed /tmp/file not working as root...
<alkisg> Have a good day!
#ubuntu+1 2020-01-22
<Blade> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/PWv4WKhfCS/  :)
#ubuntu+1 2020-01-23
<Blade> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Cy2rvhhvYh/  bug
<Blade> no remove kernel
<lotuspsychje> https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2020/01/ubuntu-20-04-installer-slideshoow-update
#ubuntu+1 2020-01-24
<lotuspsychje> !info kodi
<ubottu> kodi (source: kodi): Open Source Home Theatre (executable binaries). In component universe, is optional. Version 2:17.6+dfsg1-4ubuntu10 (focal), package size 24 kB, installed size 140 kB
#ubuntu+1 2020-01-26
<unshackled> HALP! I used the 20.04 img and it destroyed my battery !
<unshackled> how to fix?
<unshackled> when it said break my computer i thought it meant the softwares !
<unshackled> has this been reported before? Im using a bourgeois HP 17 inch notebook
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> did you battery explode?
<unshackled> it says error 601 primary battery
<unshackled> bios message
<lotuspsychje> batter error messages from HP cant be cause by an Os
<unshackled> well acpi wasnt in that image
<unshackled> so anyway i have the 3 yr accidental warranty and i chatted up HP and they sent a box they want me to send the whole laptop back
<unshackled> it was Kubuntu 20.04 to be exact
<unshackled> after that it says charging 0%
<lotuspsychje> unshackled: we focus on handling ubuntu issues here, not really hardware problems
<unshackled> save it for someone else meta troll in here to report a problem 
<unshackled> if its in k its in u also
<lotuspsychje> sorry?
<lotuspsychje> ..
<EggSpurt> <prima>well i just went to #ubuntu+1 and reported a bug in 20.04 and some reject comes like, outta nowhere and says, uhh this is Ubuntu not Kubuntu and we dont support hardwarez problems blahhhgg blahhhgg blahhg
<EggSpurt> <prima> he was sporting a trench coat a neck beard and had a deck on MTG cards in his hand
<EggSpurt> <prima> it was dark but i swear to god i think he was wearing a grey fedora too
